# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Lance Armstrong

## YT

Silla on rahotus niin hyvässä mallissa ettei sen tarvii ajaa muita kisoja kuin Touri. Vive le Sponsor!

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

Enpä usko, että Lance Italiassa tulee ajamaan. Sillehän on siellä ties mitä oikeusjuttua/kuulustelua tiedossa ja Italian poliisi aikalailla mielellään tuntuu yhtä jos toistakin ratsiaa tekevän..

----------


## Stone

Onko Lance paljastanut ens vuoden suunnitelmia?
Aikoo ajaa TdF vai ajaako muun pitkän kisan,niin kuin huhuiltiin kesän Tourin jälkeen.

----------


## vetooo

Discovery Channelin ensi vuoden Tour-ryhmä:

Lance Armstrong
Jose Azevedo
Manuel Beltran
Vjatcheslav Ekimov
George Hincapie
Pavel Padrnos
Jaroslav Popovitch
Jose Luis Rubiera
Paolo Savoldelli

Vaviskaa muut!   :Cool: 

[ 15.10.2004, 20:49: Viestiä muokkasi: vetooo ]

----------


## Big Duncan

Enpä jaksa uskoa, että ihan tuolla kokoonpanolla Touriin menevät. Eiköhäm Savoldelli & Popo yritä pärjätä Girossa, Lance Tourissa ja Vueltassa ajavat ne joilla vielä virtaa riittää. Todennököisesti Beltran siellä joukkueen kaptenina. Uudet hankinnat Roger Hammond & Leif Hoste satsaavat klassikoihin. Toivottavasti Tom Danielsson saa näyttömahdollisuuden jossain kolmesti etappiajosta. Fassassa sellaista ei tullut...

----------


## vetooo

Millä kokoonpanolla arvelet Big Duncan Discoveryn lähtevän Touriin?

----------


## Big Duncan

> Originally posted by vetooo:
> * Millä kokoonpanolla arvelet Big Duncan Discoveryn lähtevän Touriin?*



Mitä sitä menestynyttä nippua hirveästi lähteä muuttamaan: 
Lance Armstrong
Jose Azevedo
Manuel Beltran
Vjatcheslav Ekimov
George Hincapie
Pavel Padrnos
Jose Luis Rubiera

Nuo varmaan mukana ja viimeiset ajajat ryhmään otetaan sen perusteella miten alkukausi on sujunut.

----------


## Stone

http://www.procycling.com/news.aspx?ID=657

----------


## vetooo

Jörg Jaksche vahvistamaan Discovery Channelia CSC:stä.   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Juqi

Jaksche meni kylläkin Liberty Segurokseen. Että sillai.

----------


## vetooo

Joo.. aamutyövuoroa odotellessa korjaan virheeni. Eli Jörg Jaksche meni ex-työnantajansa leipiin eli Liberty Segurosiin. Sekotin täysin Discovery Channelin ja Liberty Segurosin. Raskas työviikko teki tehtävänsä. Herasilla on entistä vahvempi joukkue ympärillään Liberty Segurosin hankittua Jakschen.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Menisi ajamaan Giroa, vaan eipä taida Lance mielellään Italiaan mennä. Santarmit heittäisivät suoraan lentokoneen ovelta putkaan ja penkoisivat joka laukun tikkauksia myöten. Tifosit heittelisivät häntä varmaankin kaikella mitä käteensä saisivat. Nuku siinä sitten mustelmilla etappien välillä kun santarmit rynnäköivät pistotarkastuksille    :Sarkastinen:  

Olisi vaan mielenkiintoista nähdä miten Giro muuttaisi luonnettaan, kun sinne tulisi yksi noin systemaattisesti voittoon pyrkivä ajaja talleineen. Muuttuisiko 'helppojen etappien' ajotapa? Kestäisikö Lance Cunegoa? Ajaisiko Lance edes Cunegoa vastaan, kun tietäisi ettei Cunegosta ole mihinkään aika-ajossa?  Ja Simoni odottelisi auringossa, että Lance ja Cunego teloisivat toisensa. Taitaa jäädä näkemättä.

Mukava olisi nähdä, miten Lance ajaa mukulakivisiä klassikoita; Paris-Roubaix, Flanderssi ja olisi varmaan Liege-Bastognekin jännä..Tosin vähän tökkii jo ennakkoon ajatus LA:sta pyörittämästä jollain 110 rpm sitkuttelua, kun päähän on palanut VDB:n ja Jajan voittamattoman kaunis tyyli ajaa klassikoissa kovaa penkistä isolla tuumalla. Rennosti.

----------


## Stone

ei hyvältä näytä...olis voinu ajaa vielä ainakin yhden tourin:
http://www.procycling.com/news.aspx?ID=791

----------


## Ritke Vorresteri

Mutta toisaalta ei ole enää montaa vuotta huipulla ja kaappi täynnä keltaisia ajopaitoja.On varmaan kuitenkin hieno kokeilla voittaa klassikoita ja saavuttaa asioita, joita ei touriin satsatessa olisi ollut mahdollista.

----------


## Olli_Pekka Manninen

Lancehan voi yrittää vedättää että ei aja ja sitten ajaakin. Tämän seurauksena kukaan ei treenaa ja Lance ottaa helpon voiton. Toivoisin kuitenkin, että Lance kävisi näyttämässä Simonille miten oikeasti ajetaan kun Simonihan aikoinaan niin kauniisti pyysi. Sittenhän Lance voisi missata Tourin ja ajaa sitten Vueltan. Täten hän voisi voittaa kaksi suurta touria vuoden aikana. Siihen on sitten viimeeksi pystynyt Pantani, vai miten se nyt menikään...

----------


## länsiväylä

Toivon kovasti, että se jättäisi Tuurin väliin. Jaksaisi katsoa taas sitäkin.

Lance on niin tiukasti keskittyny Touriin, että melkein kaikki muu kisailu on ollu treeniä sitä varten. Hauska olis nähdä mihin se pystyy, kun on uudet kujeet mielessä.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Jos LA ottaa osaa grande toureihin, niin miksi katkaista hyvää putkea... eli Ranskaan vaan! Jos taas klassikot ja tunti tähtiksessä, niin hyvä näin, LA pistää mukulat vielä rullalle  [img]smile.gif[/img] !!!

----------


## clikc

Olisi se tietenkin hienoa, jos Lance siirtyisi esim juuri klassikoiden pariin, mutta luulisi, ettei tällainen toiminta ole ihan vaan siitä kiinni mitä Lance tahtoo. Tallilla ja sponsoreilla lienee asiasta myös oma mielipiteensä, jonka luulisi olevan että lisää vaan toureja pinoon.

----------


## jussi.a

OT:
Tulohruudussa sanoivat että ruvetaan Lancen toimia Ranskassa tutkimaan, ex-hieroja oli pätenyt että EPOa on käytetty.

----------


## R.A.

Yrittäköön...Arvelinkin tosin, että jossain vaiheessa pistetään isompi tutkinta käyntiin. Lancehan on tietenkin oikeasti puhdas (okei, hyvä on: niin puhdas kuin huipulla voi olla) ja juttu jää ex-hierojan katkeraksi valheeksi.    :Vink:

----------


## pikku i

Liikkuu juttuja että Lääns yrittäisi hinkata tunnin ajon maailman ennätystä. Kai se onnistuu siinäkin. Nimittäin vois kuvitella että noissa tarvitaan samoja ominaisuuksia kuin vaikkapa tempossa, ja siinähän se on jo osoittanu kykynsä. Vaan eihän se oo ikinä ajanu radalla, siis tosissaan?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...an05/jan27news

----------


## R.A.

Kyllä Lääns aika aktiivisesti on radalla tai ainakin kiinteällä välityksellä treenannut jossain vaiheessa. Ja muistaakseni on radalla kilsaa pörrännyt joskus muinoin. Joten on se kai ihan tosissaankin vetänyt...

Saa nähdä, mitä herra nyt päätyy tekemään...

----------


## French Connection

> Originally posted by jussi.a:
> * OT:
> Tulohruudussa sanoivat että ruvetaan Lancen toimia Ranskassa tutkimaan, ex-hieroja oli pätenyt että EPOa on käytetty.*



Jep, ainakin ranskalaisissa tiedotusvalineissa kerrotaan (tassa kyseessa L'Equipen nettiversio), etta joku tuomari tutkii jo ainakin alustavasti:
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/20050120_112856Dev.html

Eri asia on, nouseeko syyte ja uskaltaako Lance sitten tanne enaa tulla - ainakin toistaiseksi kylla lupailee auliisti olla kaytettavissa:
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/20050121_092623Dev.html

----------


## rullaaja

Luin just teksti teeveestä, että Lance uskaltautuu Ranskan maalle ja meinaa ajaa Pariisi-Nizza kisan. Saas nähdä miten käy? Veikkauksia!

----------


## Nobby

Ei mitenkään, paitsi että voittaa ko. kisan    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 2,5i V6

Kylä lähtee...   :Cool:

----------


## Juqi

Lance Armstrong Initial 2005 Schedule:

- Mar 6-13 - Paris-Nice (France)
- Apr 3 - Tour of Flanders (Belgium)
- Apr 19-24 - Tour de Georgia (USA)
- Jul 2-24 - Tour de France

Nyt _se_ sitten varmistui.

----------


## Big Duncan

> Originally posted by Juqi:
> *Nyt se sitten varmistui.*



Hieno homma.

----------


## French Connection

Ota naista selvaa   :confused:  
Siis ainakin L'Equipen mukaan Discoveryn tiedottaja on vasta luvannut, etta Lance kertoo ennen kuun loppua, osallistuuko vai ei (sopimuksen mukaan on pakko joko 2005 tai 2006):
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/20050216_103104Dev.html

Olisi kiva lukea alkuperainen tiedote, mutta www.thepaceline.com ei anna uutisiaan kuin kirjautuneille jasenille (etusivun otsikko ei kerro yhtaan mitaan)    :No huh!:

----------


## china

Löysin tunnarit pacelineen, jossa Lancen quotataan sanoneen juuri niinkuin cyclingnewssissäkin lukee:

"I am grateful for the opportunity that Discovery Communications has given the team and look forward to achieving my goal of a seventh Tour de France (victory)," said Armstrong. 

Eli kai se sitten ajaa tourin.

----------


## NoNo

> Originally posted by china:
> * Löysin tunnarit pacelineen, jossa Lancen quotataan sanoneen juuri niinkuin cyclingnewssissäkin lukee:
> 
> "I am grateful for the opportunity that Discovery Communications has given the team and look forward to achieving my goal of a seventh Tour de France (victory)," said Armstrong. 
> 
> Eli kai se sitten ajaa tourin.*



joo,  mutta tänä vai ensi vuonna ? Tavallaan olisi hyvä että vasta ensi vuonna niin tulisi tourista mielenkiintoisempi kun oletusarvoisesti Lance voittaa jos osallistuu.

----------


## Juqi

"Armstrong will ride Tour 2005". Kysyykä nyt vielä joku, että koska se sen ajaa   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## French Connection

No niin, kai se Lance sitten ajaa jo tana vuonna (onko se toisaalta mikaan yllatys?) - tai ainakin L'Equipe paivitti juuri juttunsa siihen suuntaan:
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/20050216_120939Dev.html

Paris-Nice voikin sitten parin viikon paasta kaynnistaa virallisen spekulointikauden   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## YT

Minä en usko että Lance ajaa ennenkuin se taluttaa pyöränsä lähtöpuomille.

----------


## Kemppis

> Originally posted by French Connection:
> * Olisi kiva lukea alkuperainen tiedote, mutta www.thepaceline.com ei anna uutisiaan kuin kirjautuneille jasenille (etusivun otsikko ei kerro yhtaan mitaan)    *



Tunnukset sivuille leroy_jones@robotbaby.com
salasana goober

täältä saa tunnareita eri sivustoille

----------


## china

Tuolta minäkin ne tunnarit hain.   :Vink:   Kyllä se lanse-setä ajaa kun se niin sanoo.

----------


## *Ändi*

Hyvä, että ajaa, niin ei jää mitään sanomista tyyliin "nokuLanceeiolluajamassa, niin...".

----------


## Stone

Mahtava homma!! Sais reitti vaan olla raskaampi.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Onko edellisvuosien reitit tuntuneet liian helpoilta..kai ne sitten on    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Big Duncan

Hmm...Mulla jäänyt sellainen kutina viime vuosista, että Lance olisi vieläkin ylivoimaisempi jos reittiä vietäisiin raskaampaan suuntaan.

----------


## MV

> Originally posted by Big Duncan:
> * Hmm...Mulla jäänyt sellainen kutina viime vuosista, että Lance olisi vieläkin ylivoimaisempi jos reittiä vietäisiin raskaampaan suuntaan.*



Samat sanat. Vaikka Lance on selvästi työstänyt sprinttiään, olisi paras anti-Lance-Tour sellainen, jossa olisi vain tasamaaetappeja.

----------


## 2,5i V6

mitä raskaampi reitti, sitä parempi juttu... Tällöin Lance voittaa suurella marginaalilla!!

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Luultavasti se ei ole ihan noin yksinkertainen asia. Merkittävästi enemmän vuoristoetappeja =    Lance nopeammin mies miestä vastaan taistelutilanteeseen ja uskoakseni katto tulisi vastaan hänelläkin. 

Lance on erittäin hyvä aika-ajaja ja hyvä mäkiajaja, mutta vain joukkueen kera. Jos joukkue repeää liian pian ympäriltä on Lance edelleen erittäin hyvä aika-ajaja, mutta todennäköisesti vain ensimmäisellä aika-ajolla ja kusahtaa ilman joukkuesuojaa myöhemmillä vuoristo-osuuksilla siinä missä muutkin.

Veikkaan, että Discon reeneissä nimenomaan haetaan joukkueen tietoon se vauhti mikä sopii Lancelle kaikissa maaston muodoissa ja TdF on passailua tähän vauhtiin, poislukien Lancen hyökkäykset vuoristossa ja aika-ajossa. 

Armstrongia kohtaan ei pysty hyökkäämään kuin tuhoamalla hänen joukkueensa hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa. Tämä on vaikeaa Tourissa koska alkuetapit ovat tasaisia ja kiripaitakilpailu käy heti kuumana. Kirimiehet pyrkinevät tekemään ratkaisevia vetoja ennen vuoristoa joka heille on monesti selviytymistaisteluvälivaihe jossa kirikilpailu ikäänkuin katkeaa väliaikaisesti.

Jos Armstrongin joukkueen pilkkominen ei ennen vuoristo-osuuksien alkua onnistu on laulussa taas aika samat sanat. Luultavasti tällainen taktiikkalinja on tullut jäädäkseen.

----------


## kramppi

Heips

Mitäs meinaatte; Onko Ullrichista tänä vuonna "THG" Lancen kukistajaksi?
Jan on kuulemma tänä talvena treenannut enemmän kuin koskaan   :No huh!:  
Rahat likoon Janin puolesta ja toivotaan ettei kisa ole tour de tylsä.

Ilman müsliä ei ylämäessä pärjää   :Vink:

----------


## KALLO

Eihän se läski nyt pysty tänäkään vuonna mihinkään, ja jälleen vuorossa Tour de Tylsä... Mutta eipä haittaa meikäläistä... Mieluummin Lance kuin Jan...     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

[ 19.02.2005, 18:16: Viestiä muokkasi: KALLO ]

----------


## Punainen Pilvi

Nyt se on pystyttävä jos joskus.

----------


## 2,5i V6

...jooei, kyllä tylsyys on hieno juttu tässä yhteydessä   :Vink:  

Jack Daniels, yeah!

----------


## Wile

Ei voita Jan. Ikuisen kakkosen leima tatuoituu otsaan. Lance tulee ja rullailee potin jälleen Teksasiin.

----------


## Punainen Pilvi

Vaikuttaa vähän että osat on mielenkiintoisesti vaihtaneet paikkaa - Lance haahoilee siellä täällä ja Jan keskittyy vain Tourin voittamiseen.

Se saattaa tehdä kisasta mielenkiintoisen tänä vuonna.

----------


## Wile

Toivotaan toki että kisasta tulisi mielenkiintoinen. Päätös Touriin osallistumisesta syntyi lienee varsin loppuhetkillä ennen tuota "julkistamista"... Saa nähdä miten paljon se vaikuttaa valmistautumiseen ja keskittymiseen. Kyllä se Lance tietää mitä tekee - luulis ainakin.

----------


## Stone

> Originally posted by kramppi:
> * Heips
> 
> Mitäs meinaatte; Onko Ullrichista tänä vuonna "THG" Lancen kukistajaksi?
> Jan on kuulemma tänä talvena treenannut enemmän kuin koskaan    
> Rahat likoon Janin puolesta ja toivotaan ettei kisa ole tour de tylsä.
> *



Ei se läski tänäkään vuonna voita. Joka vuosi sama virsi,että nyt jan voittaa....ei ees kokaiinin voimalla.

----------


## Tsadilainen

> Originally posted by Markku Silvenius:
> *Armstrongia kohtaan ei pysty hyökkäämään kuin tuhoamalla hänen joukkueensa hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa. Tämä on vaikeaa Tourissa koska alkuetapit ovat tasaisia ja kiripaitakilpailu käy heti kuumana. Kirimiehet pyrkinevät tekemään ratkaisevia vetoja ennen vuoristoa joka heille on monesti selviytymistaisteluvälivaihe jossa kirikilpailu ikäänkuin katkeaa väliaikaisesti.
> *



Kun fyysinen väkivalta on pois suljettu, niin aika vaikea on Lancen joukkuetta "tuhota". Aiempina vuosina US Postalilla on aina ollut ylivoima vuoristo-osuuksilla. Sit kun on ollut aika ajaa kovaa, niin eipä siinä kovin moni huippumäkimies ole Lancen apuajajien kyydissä kestänyt. Lisäksi talli ajaa järkevästi. Enkä usko, että tuo asia on mihinkään muuttunut. Tuskin Lance tänäkään vuonna ainakaan tallin heikkouteen kaatuu. Kyllä se on siinä etapin viimeisessä nousussa tiputettava tai aika-ajossa voitettava, jos sen meinaan kokonaiskilpailussa voittaa.

----------


## Stone

Miten uskotte Lancen pärjäävän kauden aloitus kisassaan Paris -nice? Saattaa olla vielä peruskunto kausi menossa ja herkkyys puuttuu.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Originally posted by Stone:
> * Miten uskotte Lancen pärjäävän kauden aloitus kisassaan Paris -nice? Saattaa olla vielä peruskunto kausi menossa ja herkkyys puuttuu.*



Jotain tuollaista minäkin veikkaan.Toisaalta,kuinka monella muulla on sama tilanne meneillä tässä vaiheessa kautta.

[ 25.02.2005, 20:52: Viestiä muokkasi: Juha Lehtinen ]

----------


## Pelotón

Ai s**keli, kun taas teki mieli ruveta opettamaan perusaioita (oikeinkirjoitus), mutta olkoon.

Kivahan sitä on Pariisissa...      :Leveä hymy:

----------


## YT

Ei se Lance mitään pariisinizza kisoja aja. Sille tulee flunssa ja se peruu. Se vielä yrittää luikerrella irti tämän vuoden tourista.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Originally posted by Pelotón:
> * Ai s**keli, kun taas teki mieli ruveta opettamaan perusaioita (oikeinkirjoitus), mutta olkoon.
> 
> *



Nonni,kyllä sitä taas ollaan niin että    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mika A

Eikös se Paris ole jokin tuppukylä siellä Teksasin takamailla. Josta elokuvankin tekaisivat. Ja ihan nätti se on varmasti. Että mitä vikaa tuosta muka puuttui  :confused:

----------


## Pelotón

Pariisi  -   Kiva.





> Originally posted by Tuppukylän Trekkikuski:
> *Nonni,kyllä sitä taas ollaan niin että   *



Joo, niin ollaan. Reteenä. Vähän kyllä itseäkin houkuttaisi lähteä täältä pakkasista Nitsaan...

----------


## Tuomas

Pelotonille ja TJ:lle varoitus tyhmästä off-topicoinnista laatuaiheessa

----------


## Big Duncan

Back To Business.

Tosiaan jännä nähdä Lancen kunto Pariisi-Nizza kisassa. Ei ole menossa mukana hassummat tallikaverit:

Lance Armstrong (Usa)
José Azevedo (Por)
Manuel Beltran Martinez (Spa)
Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus)
George Hincapie (Usa)
Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr)
José L.Rubiera Vigil (Spa)
Paolo Savoldelli (Ita)

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Originally posted by Big Duncan:
> * Back To Business.
> 
> Tosiaan jännä nähdä Lancen kunto Pariisi-Nizza kisassa. Ei ole menossa mukana hassummat tallikaverit:
> 
> Lance Armstrong (Usa)
> José Azevedo (Por)
> Manuel Beltran Martinez (Spa)
> Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus)
> ...



Mitenkäs tuo Savoldelli,eikös hän kaatunut harjoituslenkillä tässä vähän aikaa sitten.Mahtaako olla ihan alusta asti mukana kilpailuissa.

----------


## Big Duncan

Lähteenä mulla oli  Cycling4all sivusto, joka nyt luotettavuudessa ei kyllä yllä ihan kärkipäähän...

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Originally posted by Big Duncan:
> * Lähteenä mulla oli  Cycling4all sivusto, joka nyt luotettavuudessa ei kyllä yllä ihan kärkipäähän...*



No,Savoldellin kohdalla näyttää olevankin kysymysmerkki joten taitaa olla Savoldellin osallistuminen epävarmaa.

----------


## YT

> Originally posted by Big Duncan:
> *  Ei ole menossa mukana hassummat tallikaverit:
> *



Siinä on semmoisia miehiä, joita toisilla talleilla ole varaa palkata edes kapteeneiksi.

----------


## Stone

[QUOTE]Originally posted by Pelotón:
[QB] Pariisi  -   Kiva.

 [QUOTE]

Niin?
http://www.letour.fr/stf/parisnice/2005/us/

----------


## Big Duncan

Kyllähän tuo jo vahvasti haiskahtaa siltä, että tossa ajetaan sisään sakkia mikä nähdään heinäkuun Tourissa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Originally posted by Big Duncan:
> * Kyllähän tuo jo vahvasti haiskahtaa siltä, että tossa ajetaan sisään sakkia mikä nähdään heinäkuun Tourissa.*



Näin on.T-mobilen keskeneräinen lista vaikuttaa kovasti siltä että ovat odottaneet minkäläisen listan discovery pistää pöytään ja t-mobile vasta sitten.

----------


## Big Duncan

Viime vuonna CSC dominoi kisaa totaalisesti, mutta tolla porukalla samaa ei voida odottaa. 

Valderde näyttää myös ajavan kisan ja siinä saattaa olla yllätysvoittaja?

----------


## Pelotón

Eikös tossa Discoveryn listassa ole kuitenkin aika monta kaveria, joilla on USPS-historiaa takana? Eihän vanhoja ajokoiria tarvitse sisäänajella.

Mutta joo, ilman muuta Vallu voittaa koko potin....      :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Big Duncan

*ei ymmärrä hymiöitä perässä*   :Irvistys:

----------


## TJ

Ettei Discovery vaan yrittäis ajattaa laatutiimillä voittoa jollekin tourin apuajajista ikäänkuin palkinnoksi hyvin suoritetusta työstä? Jotta on sitten pojilla parempi motivaatio polkea Lancen eteen kun kova paikka tulee...

----------


## Pelotón

BD - se olikin ns. _inside-joke_!

Ai,  mutta munhan ei pitäisi sellaisia tässä muuttuneessa tilanteessa päästellä, kun on kortti päällä...

 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Big Duncan

Oho, pojat palasi asia linjalle   :No huh!:  

Nooh...kyllä mulle Vallun tapauksessa riittää myös etappivoitto...tai kaksi..tai kolme...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Pääasia on, että pääsee pitkästä aikaa katsomaan telkkarista huippupyöräilyä ja vielä Peter Selinin hehkutuksin.

----------


## Pelotón

Pitäiskö se boxi ja joku kanaalidigitaali sitten hommata.

Tai jos Juha tois tykin teille niin voitaisiin porukalla kattoa *OIKEIN ISOA* ajamista, mitähän frouva Duncan siitä tykkäisi...

Jää muuten kyllä viikonlopun ajamiset nyt väliin, on sellainen olo, että flunssa on ihan tuloillaan, ei kannata kaivaa verta nenästään sen kanssa.

----------


## Big Duncan

Mrs.Duncan ei varmaankaan pitäisi. On katsos muutenkin kestämistä kun ukko katsoo aina yöllä aiemmin päivällä ajetut etapit ja niitähän riittää pelkistä isoista ympäriajoista jo 9 viikkoa + klassikot ja pienemmät etappikisat. Vielä kun joku epämääräinen lauma miehiä sukkahousuissa ryntäisi sisään niin olisi varmaan jo avioero vireillä...

Lenkistä sen verran, jotta mä sitten menen yksinäni uutelan metsään kaatuilemaan.

----------


## French Connection

> Originally posted by Stone:
> * Miten uskotte Lancen pärjäävän kauden aloitus kisassaan Paris -nice? Saattaa olla vielä peruskunto kausi menossa ja herkkyys puuttuu.*



Lancesta niin tiedä, mutta voi tulla harvinaisen mielenkiintoista ajamista: lunta on oikein maassa Pariisista Ranskan Rivieralle saakka, ja säätiedotus sen kun lupaa lisää, mika on sentään kohtuullisen harvinaista näin maaliskuun puolella - mutta tämä onkin maan kylmin talvi 30 vuoteen    :No huh!:  

Siis olihan Pariisissakin eilen "huikeat" -9°C - vaan oli keli sunnuntaiaamuna mikä tahansa, niin allekirjoittanut meinaa hämmästyttää paikallisia ja käkkiä Issyssä kadun varressa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Tästä Lancen race-replica halvalla 9500 USD hinnalla:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?...estrong_bike01

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Originally posted by French Connection:
> * Lancesta niin tiedä, mutta voi tulla harvinaisen mielenkiintoista ajamista: lunta on oikein maassa Pariisista Ranskan Rivieralle saakka, ja säätiedotus sen kun lupaa lisää, mika on sentään kohtuullisen harvinaista näin maaliskuun puolella - mutta tämä onkin maan kylmin talvi 30 vuoteen     
> 
> Siis olihan Pariisissakin eilen "huikeat" -9°C - vaan oli keli sunnuntaiaamuna mikä tahansa, niin allekirjoittanut meinaa hämmästyttää paikallisia ja käkkiä Issyssä kadun varressa    *



Vai että tuollaista jännitysmomenttia vielä kauden avaukseen.Saa nähdä koska protour kausi sitten alkaa jos olosuhteet sunnuntaina alkavaan pariisi-nizzaan eivät ole kunnossa.

----------


## Jarski

Ihan hulppeen näköinen keräily-Trekki. Campan osilla tota voisi jo harkitakin. Erikoinen muuten tommonen eteenpäin laskeva vaakaputki  :confused:  


=&gt; Frenchie, Mikä on "Issy"?

----------


## TJ

> Originally posted by Juha Lehtinen:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by French Connection:
>  Lancesta niin tiedä, mutta voi tulla harvinaisen mielenkiintoista ajamista: lunta on oikein maassa Pariisista Ranskan Rivieralle saakka, ja säätiedotus sen kun lupaa lisää, mika on sentään kohtuullisen harvinaista näin maaliskuun puolella - mutta tämä onkin maan kylmin talvi 30 vuoteen      
> 
> Siis olihan Pariisissakin eilen "huikeat" -9°C - vaan oli keli sunnuntaiaamuna mikä tahansa, niin allekirjoittanut meinaa hämmästyttää paikallisia ja käkkiä Issyssä kadun varressa     *



*Vai että tuollaista jännitysmomenttia vielä kauden avaukseen.Saa nähdä koska protour kausi sitten alkaa jos olosuhteet sunnuntaina alkavaan pariisi-nizzaan eivät ole kunnossa.* </font>[/QUOTE]Ei muuta kuin pojille nastat alle ja menoksi...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TJ

> Originally posted by Jarski:
> * Ihan hulppeen näköinen keräily-Trekki. Campan osilla tota voisi jo harkitakin. Erikoinen muuten tommonen eteenpäin laskeva vaakaputki   :confused:   
> *



Ei taida olla oikeasti laskeva. Mun mielestä näyttää ainakin siltä kuin etuosa putkesta olisi paksumpi ja se luo optisen harhan laskevasta putkesta. Mutta pitäisi nähdä livenä että voi sanoa varmasti...

----------


## vetooo

Mikäs on teiden kunto? Päästäänkö kaikkia etappeja viemään läpi Pariisi-Nizza -kisassa jos sääolosuhteet pysyisivät samanlaisina. Viime vuonna yksi etappi jouduttiin Paris-Nicessä keskeyttämään kesken ajon koska olosuhteet olivat liian talviset.

----------


## VesaP

> Originally posted by vetooo:
> * Mikäs on teiden kunto? Päästäänkö kaikkia etappeja viemään läpi Pariisi-Nizza -kisassa jos sääolosuhteet pysyisivät samanlaisina. Viime vuonna yksi etappi jouduttiin Paris-Nicessä keskeyttämään kesken ajon koska olosuhteet olivat liian talviset.*



Ajetaanko noita ammattikisoja jos olis tyyliin pakkasta monta astetta mutta tiet kuitenkin kuivia ?

----------


## French Connection

> Originally posted by Jarski:
> * 
> =&gt; Frenchie, Mikä on "Issy"?*



Issy-les-Moulineaux on se Pariisin eteläpuolinen naapurikunta, josta Pariisi-Nizza sunnuntaina prologin merkeissä alkaa:
http://www.letour.fr/stf/parisnice/2...rcours_00.html

P.S. Kerrankin tällaisen kisan "Pariisi" on edes lähellä (Touria ei tietysti lasketa) - viime syksynä Pariisi-Tours alkoi jostain liki 100 km:n päästä aivan keskeltä ei-mitään...

----------


## French Connection

> Originally posted by Juha Lehtinen:
> * Vai että tuollaista jännitysmomenttia vielä kauden avaukseen.Saa nähdä koska protour kausi sitten alkaa jos olosuhteet sunnuntaina alkavaan pariisi-nizzaan eivät ole kunnossa.*



Höh, menee näköjään tämä jännitysmomentti ihan pilalle, vaikka tänään vielä lunta pyryttääkin: tuoreimman säätiedotuksen mukaan Pariisissa pitäisi jo lauantaina olla poutaa ja plussakeli sekä sunnuntaina sitten tyystin pilvetöntä ja aurinkoista - tosin onhan se toki paljon mukavampaa sen kadun varressa notkumisen kannalta    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemppis

Armstrong lopettaa tourin jälkeen    :Irvistys:  

yle txt s.213

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Originally posted by Kemppis:
> * Armstrong lopettaa tourin jälkeen     
> 
> yle txt s.213*



Lisää ens kesän tourin panoksia. Jos joku haluu voittaa Armstrongin, se ois tehtävä tänä kesänä.

----------


## NoNo

> Originally posted by Marko Kovanen:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Kemppis:
>  Armstrong lopettaa tourin jälkeen      
> 
> yle txt s.213*



*Lisää ens kesän tourin panoksia. Jos joku haluu voittaa Armstrongin, se ois tehtävä tänä kesänä.* </font>[/QUOTE]niin se taitaisi olla, mutta kun tuo lääns taitaa olla pyöräilyn "Rocky Marciano" eli lopettaa huipulta.

----------


## YT

> Originally posted by NoNo:
> *  mutta kun tuo lääns taitaa olla pyöräilyn "Rocky Marciano" eli lopettaa huipulta.*



Ei kun Lance on pyöräilyn Jani Sievinen; On jo lopettanut, mutta on jatkavinaan.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ei kun Lääns on maantiepyöräilyn Matti Nykänen.

"Lääkkeistä olen päässyt eroon, mutta helteellä saatan joskus ottaa pullon olutta"

----------


## trauma

> Originally posted by Kemppis:
> * Armstrong lopettaa tourin jälkeen     
> 
> yle txt s.213*



Uutistoimistot ovat pitäneet yllättävänä sitä että mies aikoo lopettaa uransa heti Tourin jälkeen eikä vasta kauden jälkeen... joka vuosihan se on kautensa päättänyt Touriin  :Hymy: 

trauma

----------


## Stone

Toivottavasti olis uutisankka!
Eihän äijä oo vasta kuin 33....hyviä vuosia olis vielä edessä.

----------


## French Connection

> Originally posted by Stone:
> * Toivottavasti olis uutisankka!
> Eihän äijä oo vasta kuin 33....hyviä vuosia olis vielä edessä.*



Toistaiseksi en ole nähnyt tuota uutista missään muissa kuin SUOMEN tiedotusvälineissä     :Sarkastinen:  

Meinaan että kaikilla seuraamillani alan saiteilla, jotka aihetta ovat uutisoineet, juttu on eilisestä asti mennyt niin, että Lance on toistaiseksi vasta luvannut kertoa jotakin älyttömän tärkeää Tour of Georgian alussa järjestämässään tiedotustilaisuudessa - minkä tietysti voi tulkita niin kovin monella tapaa     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juqi

> Originally posted by French Connection:
> *Toistaiseksi en ole nähnyt tuota uutista missään muissa kuin SUOMEN tiedotusvälineissä      
> 
> Meinaan että kaikilla seuraamillani alan saiteilla, jotka aihetta ovat uutisoineet, juttu on eilisestä asti mennyt niin, että Lance on toistaiseksi vasta luvannut kertoa jotakin älyttömän tärkeää Tour of Georgian alussa järjestämässään tiedotustilaisuudessa - minkä tietysti voi tulkita niin kovin monella tapaa     *



Sama juttu. On taas tulkittu jotain lausuntoja pieleen tms. Cyclingnewssissäkään ei mitään edes sinne päin viittaavaa, mutta on se hianoo jos YLE:llä yms. on taas jotain sisäpiirin tiatoo kuten niillä aina pyöräilyn saralta on     :Sarkastinen:  

Muutenkin tuntuisi "älyttömältä" tuo lopettaminen. Mies teki kahden vuoden sopimuksen, voiko sellaisen purkaa tuosta vaan kun ei enää ajaminen nappaa? Ok, eihän sitä tiedetä mitä pykäliä siellä on mukana, mutta luulen Discoverykin lähteneen tallin sponsoriksi 97% Lancen takia. Ja sitten mies lopettaisi heti. Ja kaikki hehkutukset tunnin ajosta ja klassikoiden ajamisesta. Hämäystä?

----------


## *Ändi*

Minä en nykyään usko mitään mitä se sanoo. Kaikessa saattaa olla bluffia ja kilpakumppaneiden psyykkaamista takana. (Ei sillä, etteikö jälkimmäinen olisi ajoittain tehokasta...)

----------


## Juqi

Tämän  jutun mukaan yksi vaihtoehto on, että Armstrong ajaisi toukokuussa Giron.

----------


## X-Caliber

Lance Armstrong juoksee New Yorkin maratonin 5.11.2006: Reuters.com
Keskustelua ja veikkauksia Lancen ajasta: seponkotisivut.com

----------


## MRa

> Lance Armstrong juoksee New Yorkin maratonin 5.11.2006: Reuters.com
> Keskustelua ja veikkauksia Lancen ajasta: seponkotisivut.com



On kyllä mielenkiintoista nähdä mihin tuolla noin 83:n VO2Max arvolla on mahdollista päästä, kun se kunto on hankittu pyöräilyä silmällä pitäen.  Maratoonari juoksisi tuolla arvolla noin 2:06:een:
http://www.runnersworld.com/article/...0-6573,00.html

Onhan tässä vielä aikaa Lancella treenata juoksukuntoa ja kuten tuolla ed linkin lopussa on maininta:
_"When Lance sets a goal," says Allen, "he's got the tenacity of 50 people wrapped up in one body." 
_

----------


## Helear

Run baby run baby run baby run baby run!

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pelotón

> Run baby run baby run baby run baby run!



_Mies ei sietää voi entistä muijaa..._

----------


## efut

> _Mies ei sietää voi entistä muijaa..._



Sulta se löytyy J Leskistä joka väliin.

----------


## Helear

> _Mies ei sietää voi entistä muijaa..._



No älä ny, kyllä Lance ainakin kerran tuon biisin maratoonilla hyräilee.

edit: Nyt meillä soi kotona Leskinen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pelotón

> Sulta se löytyy J Leskistä joka väliin.



Joo, se on aika hämmentävää miten moneen tilanteeseen runoilija Leskisen tuotanto taipuukaan.





> edit: Nyt meillä soi kotona Leskinen.



Olikohan toi syytös, vai kiitos...?

----------


## Kemppis

*Lakimiesryhmä vapautti Armstrongin dopingsyytöksistä              * 



* Amsterdam, Hollanti, 31.5. Urheilu-uutiset stt 251*  
   Riippumaton lakimiesryhmä on vapauttanut entisen kilpapyöräilijä Lance Armstrongin dopingsyytöksistä koskien vuoden 1999 Ranskan ympäriajoa. Ryhmän 132-sivuisessa raportissa suositeltiin lisäksi, että maailman antidopingneuvosto Wadan mahdollisia laki- ja eettisiä rikkomuksia yhdysvaltalaista Armstrongia kohtaan tutkittaisiin.- Tutkimuksemme puhdistaa Lance Armstrongin täysin vuoden 1999 Ranskan ympäriajon dopingsyytöksistä, lakimiesryhmän tutkimusta johtanut Emile Vrijman kertoi.
Ranskalaislehti L'Equipe kertoi viime elokuussa, että Armstrongin kuudesta vuoden 1999 Ranskan ympäriajon virtsanäytteestä löytyi epo-hormonia, kun näytteet tutkittiin uudelleen vuonna 2004. Vuosina 1999-2005 ennätykselliset seitsemän kertaa peräkkäin Ranskan ympäriajon voittanut Armstrong on jatkuvasti kiistänyt käyttäneensä kiellettyjä aineita.
Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto UCI nimitti lokakuussa hollantilaisen Vrijmanin johtamaan ranskalaisen dopinglaboratorion ottamien Armstrongin dopingnäytteiden uudelleentutkintaa. Raportin mukaan UCI ei kaikesta huolimatta vahingoittanut Armstrongin mainetta luovutettuaan dopingtietojaan L'Equipelle. 


(STT–AP)

----------


## StantheMan



----------


## A.M.®

On se Lance melkoinen  :Hymy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpblb...ce%20Armstrong

----------


## Iisiraireri

> 



Ken muistaa; kelle tämä tuuletus oli omistettu?

----------


## Johan I

> Ken muistaa; kelle tämä tuuletus oli omistettu?



Barbie muistaa puolestaan, kenelle etapin voitto oli omistettu... Tuuletuksesta ei osaa sanoa mitään.

----------


## X-Caliber

> Ken muistaa; kelle tämä tuuletus oli omistettu?



Olisiko ollut tälle miehelle:

----------


## Iisiraireri

> Olisiko ollut tälle miehelle:...



Tässä tuuletus=voitto, joten Papukaijamerkki menee 10 pisteen kera tällä kertaa
X-Caliperille.

----------


## m e r k s

"
Motorola Cycling Team Race Report - 22/07/1995

Lance Armstrong rode to victory in the Tour de France in Limoges yesterday after a lone attack eighteen miles from the end. As he crossed the finish line he looked to the skies as if to see if his departed friend and teammate Fabio was witnessing his own personal tribute after that offered by the whole race two days ago.

.
.

Asked at the finish to compare this win to his World Title of 1993 Armstrong  could only say, "The World Championships was for me and my country, today's win  was not for me, or my sponsor or even for my country, it was simply for Fabio  and his family". 
"

 By Daily Peloton, jottei jäis kellekkään epäselväks.  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mikäs tämän Fabion sukunimi olikaan? Olikos se Casartelli? Olen lukenut asian monta kertaa, mutta nuo Italo nimet tuppaa menemään sekasin...

----------


## Johan I

> Mikäs tämän Fabion sukunimi olikaan? Olikos se Casartelli?



Sepä juuri.

----------


## VesaP

> On se Lance melkoinen 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpblb...ce%20Armstrong



Mies on kone. Ei sille vaan voi mitään!

----------


## wanderer

Hohhoi. Toi ei mene enää läpi edes trollina.
Jotkut ne ei vaan sitten usko, sääli.

----------


## Lasso

> Hohhoi. Toi ei mene enää läpi edes trollina.
> Jotkut ne ei vaan sitten usko, sääli.



Ballester Pierre, Walsh David: "L.A. Confidentiel : Les secrets de Lance Amstrong"

----------


## china

> Ballester Pierre, Walsh David: "L.A. Confidentiel : Les secrets de Lance Amstrong"



Erilaisia salaliittoteoriota on maailma täynnä. Se toinen Armstrongkaan ei kuussa käynyt ja jenkit räjäyttivät WTC:nsä itse...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## VesaP

> Hohhoi. Toi ei mene enää läpi edes trollina.
> Jotkut ne ei vaan sitten usko, sääli.



Häh???

----------


## china

> Häh???



Siitä on editoitu huikeita totuuksia välistä.

----------


## wanderer

> Häh???



Niin, tämä meidän Lasso laukoo täällä _aivan uskomattomia_ totuuksia. 
Koneesta olen Vesan kanssa samaa mieltä ja tuo video on nostattaa erittäin positiivisia fiiliksiä!

----------


## Samuli

> On se Lance melkoinen 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpblb...ce%20Armstrong



Olin muuten tuolla rinteessä katsomassa Touria. :Cool: 

Ja kesällä taas samaan paikkaan.

----------


## VesaP

> Olin muuten tuolla rinteessä katsomassa Touria.
> 
> Ja kesällä taas samaan paikkaan.



No mutta siellähän ei tartte sit sun seista yksin kisaa seuraamassa sitten... :No huh!:   (ei, en minä siellä ole, mutta ne kymmenet tuhannet muut  :Leveä hymy:  )

----------


## StantheMan

Ostin Lancen 7 voittoa sisältävän DVD:n joku aika sitten ja on sitä mukava katsoa. Tuskinpa Lance joka kisassa (jos ollenkaan) doupattuna on ajanut, joten kyllä hän aika ylivoimainen oli "rehellisinkin" keinoin. Parasta katsottavaa on Lancen irtiotot, josta esimerkkinä "youtuben" videon pätkä. Tästä -99 vuoden epo-jutusta kohistiin jo  silloin ja DVD:kin asiasta on pätkiä. Asia ei silloin johtanut mihinkään.

Vanhemmille urheilun ystäville tulee Lancesta mieleen Lasse Virenin olympiavoittojuoksut. Ne olivat samanlaista kissa ja hiiri -leikkiä. Lassen voittovuosina ei Lassea pystynyt minkäänlaisella taktiikalla voittamaan. Suuri osa ylivoimasta oli varmaan enemmän henkistä laatua. Tarina kertoo, että Montrealin kisoissa kilpailijat ennen lähtöä seurasivat koko ajan mittä Lasse tekee ja oma keskittyminen useimmilla jäi vajaaksi. Samanlaista kyttäämistä on varmaan tapahtunut Lancen kohdalla. Kisat on hävitty henkisesti jo ennen starttia. Kyllähän Vireniä kaikenlaisista "tempuista" syytettiin mutta todisteita ei ilmaantunut.

----------


## VesaP

> Niin, tämä meidän Lasso laukoo täällä _aivan uskomattomia_ totuuksia.



Nooh, jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteeseensä.





> Koneesta olen Vesan kanssa samaa mieltä ja tuo video on nostattaa erittäin positiivisia fiiliksiä!



Itsellä aivan kylmät väreet tulee selkään kun tuota katsoo. Suorastaan kuvittelen itseni yhteislenkillä siinä Lancen asemaan, noustaan Boxin mäkeä ja vilkaisen taakse kun muut tekee kuolemaa takana ja tykitän muilta karkuun ja sitten mäen päällä tuuletan voittajana.... :Cool: 

Edit: Olisiko jollain suoraa linkkiä tuohon videoon, eikä tuon webbisaitin kautta? Saisi ladattua sen itselle ennenkuin se häviää tuolta.

----------


## wanderer

> Edit: Olisiko jollain suoraa linkkiä tuohon videoon, eikä tuon webbisaitin kautta? Saisi ladattua sen itselle ennenkuin se häviää tuolta.



Firefoxin laajennus VideoDownloader auttaa, ja toistoon sitten Flvplayer.

----------


## VesaP

TOTALLY OFF-TOPICCIA:





> Firefoxin laajennus VideoDownloader auttaa, ja toistoon sitten Flvplayer.



Thanks. Sain ladattuu kaiken, mutta Flvplayerin asennus tilttaa kun pitäs jotain .net moskaa asentaa... Eikä viittis työkoneeseen asentaa kun tiedä sitten taas mitä se tekee. Damn.

----------


## Lasso

> Erilaisia salaliittoteoriota on maailma täynnä. Se toinen Armstrongkaan ei kuussa käynyt ja jenkit räjäyttivät WTC:nsä itse...



Kuten Lance Armstrongin ja Greg Lemondin puhelinkeskustelu, jota Lemondin vaimo oli todistamassa. Kirjaan tutustuminen räjäyttää tajunnan, vaikka sitä ei lukisikaan kuin piru Raamattua.

----------


## wanderer

Tuossa on vuoden 2000 Hautacamin noususta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6DmNMGEuI0

Vuoden 1999 Sestrieren nousua:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiCIJ2JewPE

----------


## china

> Kuten Lance Armstrongin ja Greg Lemondin puhelinkeskustelu, jota Lemondin vaimo oli todistamassa. Kirjaan tutustuminen räjäyttää tajunnan, vaikka sitä ei lukisikaan kuin piru Raamattua.



Joojoo, Lemondin jutut ovat olleet villejä jo varsin pitkään. Jossain vaiheessa sillä meni kai bisnespuolella sukset ristiin Lance kanssa ja sen jälkeen uusia "totuuksia" onkin alkanut löytyä. Vaimon todistus suorastaan jo naurattaa. Raamattuun vertaus on varmaan kyllä kohdallaan, molemmat varmasti ihan jänniä satukirjoja (ja joidenkin tajuntaa se raamattukin räjäyttää).

Lancen puhtaus onkin sitten ihan toinen juttu, mutta siitä ei taida koko totuutta olla saatavilla mistään.

----------


## Hempukka

...eikös tuo Läänssi juuri julistettu syyttömäksi joten sitä on ihan turha enään ruveta osoittelemaan. Kaveri on KONE eikä sitä voi kukaan muuttaa, syytön mikä syytön sanoi tuomari...

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Kuten Lance Armstrongin ja Greg Lemondin puhelinkeskustelu, jota Lemondin vaimo oli todistamassa. Kirjaan tutustuminen räjäyttää tajunnan, vaikka sitä ei lukisikaan kuin piru Raamattua.



Lemond oli ennen Lancea Amerikan ykköstykki.
Lance jätti täydellisesti varjoonsa Lemondin.
Kysymys ei ole kunniasta vaan monista miljoonista.

"Vinner takes it all". Näin se vaan on monesti urheilussa ja viihteessä että muutama supertähti haukkaa suurimman osan kakusta.

Lemond kävi pitkän aikaa oikeustaistelua, koska hänen rahakas sopimuksensa oli purettu. Syy yksinkertaisesti oli se että Lance:n supertähteys oli heikentänyt Lemondin mainosarvon.

Supertähdet ovat useasti imagorakennettuja tuotteita, joiden todellinen persoonallisuus saattaa olla aivan jotain muuta.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Täytyy kyllä myöntää että ei tota vauhtia voi edes tajuta, ellei ole itse ajanut tota mäkeä...sen verran tuskaista oli nimittäin itsellä tuon mäen kipuaminen viime kesänä, tosin 42-23 ei ollut kyllä ihan optimi välityskään, meinas vääntö loppua lievästi sanottuna kesken.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Täytyy kyllä myöntää että ei tota vauhtia voi edes tajuta, ellei ole itse ajanut tota mäkeä...sen verran tuskaista oli nimittäin itsellä tuon mäen kipuaminen viime kesänä, tosin 42-23 ei ollut kyllä ihan optimi välityskään, meinas vääntö loppua lievästi sanottuna kesken.



Minusta jo tuo että sen on mennyt 42-23 välityksellä on aika kova suoritus. 
Tosin itse ottaisin vähintäänkin 39-27 pelastusrenkaaksi.

----------


## TJ

> Tosin itse ottaisin vähintäänkin 39-27 pelastusrenkaaksi.



Ja minä saattaisin juuri ja juuri selvitä 22-32:lla... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## OJ

Lance on puhdas kuin Marion Jones.

Konehan se on...sellainen kone mikä tekee vain yhtä osaa. Vaikka Lance toi pyöräilylle julkisuutta, niin ihan hyvä että se heivasi. Nyt on uusille tähdille vähän paremmin tilaa valokeilassa ja ehkä kaikki ei pyöri niin pahasti yhden kisan ympärillä.

----------


## NoNo

tuurin korostuminen on tylsää sillä giro ja vuelta ovat yhtä mielenkiintoisia kisoja. Mutta kyllä Lance nosti pyöräilyn tasoa satsaamalla kaikki yhden kisan takia. Tulokset puhuvat puolestaan. kone mikä kone

----------


## oopee

Ehkä kone, mutta ei "todellinen" pyöräilijä tuon Touriin keksittymisen takia. Mun seuraava idoli on jamppa joka voittaa nuo 3 kierrosta samana vuonna, sitä aiemmin listalla Lancea ylempänä eräs Belgialainen Eddie, Espanajalainen Miguel ja Italialainen Marco + useat muut filulegendat.

----------


## vetooo

Ranskalaislehti Le Monden mukaan seitsenkertainen Ranskan ympäriajon voittaja Lance Armstrong on myöntänyt käyttäneensä urheilusuoritusta parantavaa Erytropoietiinia eli Epo-hormonia. Asiasta kerrotaan Le Monden perjantaipainoksessa.

Le Monde kertoo Armstrongin myöntäneen Indianan yliopistollisen sairaalan lääkärille 28. lokakuuta 1996 käyttäneensä urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita. Lääkäri oli tiedustellut amerikkalaispyöräilijältä hänen dopingkäytöstään ennen aivoleikkausta.

Armstrong lopetti kilpauransa viime vuonna voitettuaan Ranskan ympäriajon seitsemännen kerran perättäin. Armstrong on julkisuudessa kiistänyt käyttäneensä urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita. Sitoutumaton tutkijaryhmä vapautti Armstrongin hiljattain syytöksistä, joiden mukaan Armstrong olisi käyttänyt kiellettyjä aineita vuoden 1999 Ranskan ympäriajossa.

----------


## N0ble

> Ranskalaislehti Le Monden



Yllättäen ranskalaislehti.

----------


## Stone

> Yllättäen ranskalaislehti.



Ja vähän ennen Tour:in alkua.

----------


## TuomasR

Lancen ex-vaimo kertoo parhaillaan Oprahissa miksi ero tuli. Tärkeää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## EsaJ

ehkä paree on lopettaa eikä palata, kun maine on vielä puhdas. Ikävä ois kärähtää paluussa.

----------


## Traccia bianca

No?
on
onko?
 :Vink: 

Näppis
paskana.
hih.

----------


## tempokisu

> .
> 
> Le Monde kertoo Armstrongin myöntäneen Indianan yliopistollisen sairaalan lääkärille 28. lokakuuta 1996 käyttäneensä urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita. Lääkäri oli tiedustellut amerikkalaispyöräilijältä hänen dopingkäytöstään ennen aivoleikkausta.
> 
> .



Minkälainen aivoleikkaus? 
Aika vähäilmeinenhän tuo Lance on aina ollut..

----------


## StantheMan

> Minkälainen aivoleikkaus? 
> Aika vähäilmeinenhän tuo Lance on aina ollut..



Kun on riittävän kova ei tarvitse ilmehtiä... :Cool:

----------


## Traccia bianca

> Kun on riittävän kova ei tarvitse ilmehtiä...



Köks,
yäh...joo.
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tumppi

> Minkälainen aivoleikkaus? 
> Aika vähäilmeinenhän tuo Lance on aina ollut..



Olet varmaan kuullut Lancen sairastaneen syöpää? ja sillä syövän paholaisella on tapana levitä ja tässä tapauksessa se oli levinnyt (kivessyöpä alunalkaen) jo aivoihin jossa suurimat kasvaimet oli viinirypäleen kokoisia... Vaikka en koskaan mikään Lancen suuri ihailija ole ollutkaan, niin enpä toivoisi tuollaista tautia pahimmille vihamiehillekään.
Kannattais ottaa selvää. Tai näinhän se tuli selvitetyksi. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> Olet varmaan kuullut Lancen sairastaneen syöpää? ja sillä syövän paholaisella on tapana levitä ja tässä tapauksessa se oli levinnyt (kivessyöpä alunalkaen) jo aivoihin jossa suurimat kasvaimet oli viinirypäleen kokoisia... Vaikka en koskaan mikään Lancen suuri ihailija ole ollutkaan, niin enpä toivoisi tuollaista tautia pahimmille vihamiehillekään.
> Kannattais ottaa selvää. Tai näinhän se tuli selvitetyksi.



Kiitos. En ole seurannut Lancen uraa, lähinnä kun ei ole ollut esillä suomenkielisissä näissä perus-lehdissä, mähän en seuraa noita muunmaankielisiä. Tai muutenkaan. Lähinnä Lancen kivessyöpä tiedossa, ja suurimmat saavutukset. Ikinä kuullutkaan mistään aivo-leikkauksesta.
Eli ihan kysymys vailla mitään sivumerkityksiä.
Toi ilme-juttu oli vain toteamus, onhan mies aika toteemi. Ei se silti negatiivinen asia ole, ei kaikki repeä riemusta voittaessaan. Tai näytä sitä ulospäin.

----------


## Alfred

2:59:36

http://www.ingnycmarathon.org/news/story_27

----------


## jaggi

> Ranskalaislehti Le Monden mukaan seitsenkertainen Ranskan ympäriajon voittaja Lance Armstrong on myöntänyt käyttäneensä urheilusuoritusta parantavaa Erytropoietiinia eli Epo-hormonia. Asiasta kerrotaan Le Monden perjantaipainoksessa.
> 
> Le Monde kertoo Armstrongin myöntäneen Indianan yliopistollisen sairaalan lääkärille 28. lokakuuta 1996 käyttäneensä urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita. Lääkäri oli tiedustellut amerikkalaispyöräilijältä hänen dopingkäytöstään ennen aivoleikkausta.



Ja amerikkalainen huippulääkäri varmasti kertoi tämän  ranskalaiselle lehdelle heti kun soittivat? Tai eikun soitti itse heille!
Amerikkalainen lääkäri odottaa varmasti uransa jatkuvan jos tuollaista menisi sanomaan(oli sitten totta tahi ei)?

----------


## Jussi T.

> Ja amerikkalainen huippulääkäri varmasti kertoi tämän  ranskalaiselle lehdelle heti kun soittivat? Tai eikun soitti itse heille!
> Amerikkalainen lääkäri odottaa varmasti uransa jatkuvan jos tuollaista menisi sanomaan(oli sitten totta tahi ei)?




Jenkeissä on jo parisataa vuotta ennen Suomea määrätty ettei yksilön sananvapautta saa rajoittaa :Vink: .

----------


## VesaP

Heh, kaikesta ne syyttää kyllä miespoloa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...v06/nov27news3

Nyt Lance on kuulemma hakkeroinut joidenkin tietokoneita.  :Leveä hymy:   Jenkit... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mikrometri

Jopa tämä on Lancen tekosia:

http://plaza.fi/kotimaa/levahdyspaik...a-ja-ampulleja

----------


## m e r k s

> Heh, kaikesta ne syyttää kyllä miespoloa:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...v06/nov27news3
> 
> Nyt Lance on kuulemma hakkeroinut joidenkin tietokoneita.   Jenkit...



Ei voi muuta sanoa kun: LOL!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/01/12...ils/index.html

----------


## StantheMan

Discovery Channel to end sponsorship

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...eb07/feb10news

Kelpaisikohan Lancelle meikäläisen fyrkat?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## StantheMan

Lance on huomenna Conanin vieraana iltalähetyksessä. Ei kiinnosta? Ei se haittaa!

----------


## holapeelo

> Lance on huomenna Conanin vieraana iltalähetyksessä. Ei kiinnosta? Ei se haittaa!



Kyllä kiinnostaa, kiitti vinkistä! Subtv auki.  :Hymy:

----------


## StantheMan

Pitää näköjään vaihtaa keltainen rinkula vasemmasta oikeaan käteen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Oli muuten loppuen lopuksi aika surkea pyöräilijä koko Armstrong.



Joo. Täysin turha äijä. Olis varmaan sunnuntailenkilläkin tippunut jokaisessa mäessä jos MEIDÄN kanssa olisi ajamassa täällä ollut... :Sarkastinen:  Onneksi ei ollut ajamassa täällä. Olishan se *ituttanut odotella jokaisen mäen päällä sitä.

Edit: Heh, olin nopeempi mitä tyhjäpuntin itsesensuuri...  :Kieli pitkällä:  (vai joku modeko se heitti ko viestin bittiavaruuteen)

----------


## StantheMan

Surkea jätkä. Pärjäsi pelkällä tuijottamisella!  :Vihainen:  



Lance Armstrong gives rival Jan Ullrich "The Look" as he speeds past on the final climb of L'Alpe d'Huez.

----------


## ankaju

Tulihan tuo katsottua, kiitti vinkistä! Harmi vaan, että haastattelun itsensä anti oli aika nolla. Conanilla ei ollut muusta kyseltävää kuin yhdestä tuijotuksesta monta monta vuotta sitten. Ja loppuun pakollinen maininta aluillaan olevasta leffaprojektista. 

Lance vaikutti vaivaantuneelta koko haastattelun ajan. Voin kuvitella, että miestä tympii, kun pitää väkisin vitsailla tyhjänpäiväisyyksiä asiapuheen sijaan. Varmaan oikeaa asiallistakin sanottavaa olisi.

USA:ssa pyöräily on pieni laji ja tuo talkkari luonnollisesti liian viihteellinen kunnon haastatteluun. Mitä siitäkin tulisi jos vaikka Joonas Hytönen haastattelisi Kellua TdF:n etappivoiton jälkeen tms...

----------


## Kemppis

Reilu viikon päästä JimTV:ltä dokumentti Lancesta.

22.4. Klo 21.00 JIM D Henkilökuva: Lance Armstrong.
Henkilökuva kilpapyöräilijä Lance Armstrongista, joka sairastui kivessyöpään 1996. Armstrong nujersi syövän ja palasi kilpauralleen voittaen seitsemästi Ranskan ympäriajon. Amerikkalainen dokumenttisarja

----------


## m e r k s

Saattais olla boxin paikka. Tosin onhan noita dokkareita tuosta hepusta tullu nähtyä, niin ties vaikka ois eräs niistä tekstityksen kanssa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kiitos Kemppikselle, pitääpä muistaa katsoa.

Ps. Mikäs tämä Jim TV on? Näkyykö se koko valtakunnassa tällä meidänkin olkkarin nurkassa olevalla taikalaatikolla? Jonka katsominen on kyllä muuten jäänyt  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Lance vaikutti vaivaantuneelta koko haastattelun ajan. Voin kuvitella, että miestä tympii, kun pitää väkisin vitsailla tyhjänpäiväisyyksiä asiapuheen sijaan. Varmaan oikeaa asiallistakin sanottavaa olisi.



Sama tuli mieleen. Ei Läänssiä hirveästi naurattanut Conanin vakioletkautukset.. 





> Mikäs tämä Jim TV on?



http://www.jimtv.fi/

----------


## Kemppis

Jimi näkyy digipoxilla ilman mitään maksukortteja. Kanavapaikan numero on muistaakseni 14.

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17888520/site/newsweek/

Lähinnä syöpäasioita, mutta tyrkylle kuitenkin.

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.austin360.com/recreation/...4bikeshop.html

Jos eksyt Austiniin, niin käy paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä (tulossa).

----------


## Deve

Ihan vaan näihin ihmisten syytöksiin Lancen EPO:n käytöstä. Ja ne syytökset on yleensä luokkaa "kun ne muutkin käytti niin ei sekään voi olla puhdas". Kannattais se suu pitää kiinni ellei oo jotain järkevää faktaa esittää.

Armstrongin kirjan lukeneena uskon että Lance oli superlahjakas kaveri (kova hapenottokyky, pirun alhaiset maitohappoarvot), joka treenas kuin peto. Tyyppihän 16-vuotiaana triathlonissa voitti 10 vuotta vanhempia sällejä. Kannattais myös vilkasta Road To Paris, siellä Lance yksin ajeli keväällä ranskan teitä ja vuoria kylmässä säässä kun tuuli ja satoi. Teki helvestisti töitä yksinkertaisesti.

Lance ei ikinä antanut positiivista näytettä, ja kaveri oli varmasti 99-05 maailman testatuimpia urheilijoita, ellei testatuin.

----------


## AnttiP82

> Kannattais myös vilkasta Road To Paris, siellä Lance yksin ajeli keväällä ranskan teitä ja vuoria kylmässä säässä kun tuuli ja satoi.



Eiköhän ne muutkin huiput treenaa säästä riippumatta. Minäkin ajelen Helsingin teitä joka aamu ja iltapäivä kun tuulee ja sataa  :Hymy:

----------


## Deve

> Eiköhän ne muutkin huiput treenaa säästä riippumatta. Minäkin ajelen Helsingin teitä joka aamu ja iltapäivä kun tuulee ja sataa



Jooh toki. Pointti oli vaan se että ainakin tuon DVD:n aikaan (2001) Armstrong oli ainoa huipuista kuka harjoitteli niitä Tourin reittejä etukäteen keväällä.

----------


## OJ

> Ihan vaan näihin ihmisten syytöksiin Lancen EPO:n käytöstä. Ja ne syytökset on yleensä luokkaa "kun ne muutkin käytti niin ei sekään voi olla puhdas". Kannattais se suu pitää kiinni ellei oo jotain järkevää faktaa esittää.
> 
> Armstrongin kirjan lukeneena uskon että Lance oli superlahjakas kaveri (kova hapenottokyky, pirun alhaiset maitohappoarvot), joka treenas kuin peto. Tyyppihän 16-vuotiaana triathlonissa voitti 10 vuotta vanhempia sällejä. Kannattais myös vilkasta Road To Paris, siellä Lance yksin ajeli keväällä ranskan teitä ja vuoria kylmässä säässä kun tuuli ja satoi. Teki helvestisti töitä yksinkertaisesti.
> 
> Lance ei ikinä antanut positiivista näytettä, ja kaveri oli varmasti 99-05 maailman testatuimpia urheilijoita, ellei testatuin.



Ei se Lance varmaan epoa käyttänyt kovinkaan paljon enää 2001 vuoden jälkeen vaan veritankkauksella, kasvulla, testolla ja kortisoonilla ropiteltiin. Lancen veripusseja ei vaan löytyny mistään espanjalaisista jääkaapeista. Verta buustaamalla VO2Max watit muuttuvat anaerobisen kynnyksen wateiksi ja se on niin iso hyöty, että jos muut superlahjakkaat kaverit ottavat kaiken irti tästä hyödystä, niin siinä saa olla todella överilahjakas luonnonoikku, että kykenee pieksämään nämä superlahjakkaat douppaajat 6-0. Ai niin...keuhkoihin levinneestä syövästä toipuminen ei taatusti helpota asiaa.

Ei se Lance sen lahjakkaampi ole/ollut kuin kukaan muukaan noista huippunimistä. Kyllä ne muutkin ajoi 16-vuotiaana kovempaa kuin kymmenen vuotta vanhemmat heput. Lance vaan pystyi keskittymään vain ja ainoastaan yhteen kisaan ja myöhemminhän tämä syöpä on levinnyt. Ja kyllä Lance kärysi ainakin kerran ja vaikkei olisi kärynnytkään, niin ei se nykytiedon valossa ole minkäänlainen tae puhtaudesta. Eihän Bassokaan koskaan kärynnyt ja Ullekin kärysi vaan bilehuumeista.

Kiva että Lance koskettaa sua ja tykkäät kirjoilla ja videoilla tehdystä inhimillisestä draamasta, mutta ei se Lance siltikään mikään yli-ihminen ole/ollut.

----------


## Pekka L

"Armstrongin kirjan lukeneena uskon että..." Aika hellyyttävää lapsenuskoa. Toisaalta jos siellä kirjassa sanotaan että mitään en oo ottanu, niin pakko se kai sitten uskoa on. :Vink: 
Puhutaanko siellä joulupukista mitään? Onko se olemassa vai ei?

----------


## Deve

Wikipediasta:




> Armstrong's most unusual attribute may be his low lactate levels. During intense training, the levels of most racers range from 12 μL/kg to as much as 20 μL/kg; Armstrong is below 6 μL/kg. The result is that less lactic acid accumulates in Armstrong's system, therefore it is possible that he feels less fatigue from severe efforts, and this may contribute to his ability to sustain the same level of physical effort as other elite racers with less fatigue and faster recovery times. Some theorize that his high pedaling cadence is designed to take advantage of this low lactate level.



Eikö tuosta nyt oo aika pirun iso hyöty jos oma kroppa kehittää 2-3 kertaa vähemmän maitohappoa kuin muiden kilpailijoiden? Tietysti hyviä pointteja OJ:lla mutta haluan itse uskoa puhtaaseen urheiluun vaikka se naiviilta vaikuttaa joidenkin mielestä, sori. Ei tarvitse silti vittuilla.

----------


## ästidin

Olisko jonkinverran loppuunjauhettu aihe,oliskohan?

----------


## buhvalo

Tää ei lopu koskaan. MUtta, tässä yhteenveto.

Kaikki jotka voittaa, käyttää, paitsi suomessa jossa ongelmaa ei ole.
Jos joku on voittanut, ilman käryä, on voittanut ainoastaan parempien lääkkeiden voimin. Kaikkihan ne on siellä huipulla yhtä lahjakkaita, voitetut vaikeudet eivät tuota lahjakkuutta ole vuosien saatossa -varsinkaan henkisellä tasolla-minnekkään muuttanut. Mitä useammin olet pääkilpailijaltasi turpaanottanut, sitä parempia lääkkeitä kilpailijasi tarvitee, vain fysiikka ratkaisee.

Todettua on myös että että veridoping muuttaa -miehellä kuin miehellä- vo2max tehot anaeropisen tehontasolle, ilman mitään muita muuttuijia. Just do it, vo2max on kailla ammattilaispyöräilijöillä kynnyskysymys, sen kun siirtää niin omamaailma pelastuu. Jos on teininä vo2max 80ml/kg, -tyypillä kuin tyypillä- sitä kun parantaa niin kokonaissuorituskyky paranee enemmän kuin henkisillä kyvyillä voi ikinä parantaa.

Lisäksi on varmistunut että 1996 oli se vedenjakaja jolloin ja jonka jälkeen kaiki tulokset on tehty Epolla tai veritankkauksella. Sitä ennen miehet oli miehiä eikä epo-rautaa joka pudotti miehet kisasta pois.

Huomattavaa on lisäksi että jos joku EI ole koskaan kärynnyt, mutta aktiiviseti voittojensa ohella kiistää käyttäneensä, on välttämättä käyttänyt, ja onkin sinisilmäistä, lapsenuskoista häne väitteitään uskoa. 

Ja tässä vaiheessa, kun olen ITSE lukijana kumonnut yläolevat väittämät, siirryn ihmettelemään miksi pyöräilystä kommentoidaan vain doping-tapaukset. Miten voi ollla että laji ja sen voittajat aina laimataa dopingilla.

----------


## StantheMan

> http://www.austin360.com/recreation/...4bikeshop.html
> 
> Jos eksyt Austiniin, niin käy paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä (tulossa).




Tältä näyttää Lancen kaupassa.

----------


## Stone

Oliskohan LA voittanut tourin vielä 2005 voiton jälkeen, jos ei olis vetäytynyt.
Ikää hänellä ei olis ollu vielä kauhen paljon.
Luulen että pari olis tullut lisää jos olis jaksanut vetää näihin päiviin asti motivoituneena.

----------


## vetooo

En tiedä, mutta tällaista kertoo VeloNews:

http://www.velonews.com/article/8289...ng-coming-back

MTV3:n sivuilla tiivistettynä suomeksi:

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...07607?pyoraily


Se onkin sitten ASO:lla aika kuumat paikat ottaakko vai jättääkkö.  Prudhomme ymmärtää takuulla asian tärkeyden ja hommaa itselleen ja Clercille kuskiksi Leblancin. Se tästä vielä puuttuisi. Astanalla on asettaa ensi vuoden Touriin seuraava ryhmä: Armstrong, Contador, Leipheimer, Klöden, Zubeldia, Horner, Paulinho, Vaitkus, Noval.

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...p08/sep09news2

----------


## passo

Peukut pystyyn. Olisi se mahtavaa jos Lance palaisi. Saataisi vähän lisää säpinää.. Ajatelkaa Lance ja Alberto ja vaikka Alpe de Huez? Sen verran hiljaa on Lance ollut viimeaikoina että jotain varmaa suunnittelee. Alkaa aika käymään pitkäksi..

----------


## Aarde

> Alkaa aika käymään pitkäksi..



Tai rupee olee edelliset mehut laimenneet verestä sen verran ettei nykyisillä testimenetelmillä jää kiinni.

----------


## Deve

Aika mielenkiintoinen uutinen kyllä. Olishan tuo aika huikeeta katsoa ens vuoden Touria jos molemmat Armstrong ja Basso osallistuisi. Olis Contadorilla kohtuullinen vetomies vuorilla





> VeloNewsin mukaan Armstrong aikoo pitää internetissä kirjaa veriarvoistaan todistaakseen puhtautensa. Aktiiviuransa aikana Armstrongia epäiltiin varsinkin Ranskassa dopingin käytöstä.



Mielenkiintoiselta kuulostaa tämäkin. Liekö jäänyt jotain hampaankoloon siitä ns. positiivisesta '99 näytteestä heti 2005 Tourin jälkeen?

----------


## Batti

Miten se päiväkirja todistaa vuosien takaisen puhtauden?

----------


## MikMy

Eikai sillä enää väliä,siitähän on vuosia jo. Ranskalaiset on Ranskalaisia vaikka voissa paistas,ne tekee mitävaan että saisi Lancen kiini jostain.Toivotaan nyt vaan että Lance olisi mukana -09 Tourissa.

----------


## Batti

Tuonhan on pakko olla ankka. Eihän se ole koskaan ennenkään osallistunut läheskään viiteen kisaan yhden kauden aikana.

----------


## Perugia

Mielenkiintoinen uutinen joka tapauksessa. Mikäli Lance vetäisee haalarit päälle ja alkaa hommiin, niin ASO on huuli pyöreenä ensi vuonna Astanan kanssa. Mieletön markkinarako ja julkisuus TdF:lle, jos organisaatio kelpuuttaa tallin kinkereihin ja jos ei niin...ai, ai, ai!

----------


## buhvalo

Oispa huikeita etappeja jos tuo toteutuis. Vuorilla AC ja LA vs Schleckit, ja ennen kaikkea TT:ssä Cancellara vs LA.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mutta enpä usko että vanha enää lähtee. Liekkö julkisuuskikka, hankitaan rahoitusta johonkin.

----------


## vetooo

Lance tekee paluun ja todennäköisesti se tulee tapahtumaan Astanassa. Aiaijiajiai... Armstrong, Contador, Leipheimer, Klöden... Ja Armstrongin tavoitteena on ensi vuoden heinäkuussa vaatimattomasti Ranskan ympäriajon voitto. Saa nähdä, mitä mieltä Contador on kun yhtäkkiä joutuu apukuskin hommiin. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ep08/sep10news

----------


## Deve

Huhhuh! Onpahan huikea juttu  :No huh!:  Ja minä vielä epäilin koko juttua ankaksi tai että mies olisi edes vetomiehen roolissa, mutta mitä vielä. TdF-voittoa haetaan, loistavaa.

----------


## passo

Mahottoman hieno juttu. Ajatus Basso, Armstrong ja Alberto samassa kisassa.. Se on viissiin lähdettävä vuoren juurelle ensi heinäkuussa. Nastaa nähdän miten Lance pistää koneensa käyntiin 37 vuotiaana.. Ei se sinne häviämään ole menossa. Kyllä Bruneel joutunee kehittäämään uuden tallipolitiikan ei tule AC suostumaan apukuskiksi.. Eikä häntä siihen kukaan hullu edes koita laittaa. Näin epäilen. Olisi sellainen Astana kasassa että oksat pois.. Voidaan hyvällä syyllä puhua jo maailman kaikkein aikojen parhaasta tiimistä. 

GO LANCE!!!

----------


## passo

"The look" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7THIhZEP4QM

Tätä odotellessa...

----------


## passo

http://www.livestrong.com/article/12...ith-a-mission/

Se on jo kotisivuillakin..

----------


## TetedeCourse

Siistiä - mitä muuta voisi sanoa ... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## StantheMan

Lancen comebackin syy on se, etten ole uusimassa ProCycling-lehden tilausta sen takia, koska "huipulla" on aika vaisua meininkiä. Siksi lehti järjesti tällaisen mainoskikan, jotta uusisin juuri loppuneen tilauksen. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Hieno homma! :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti äijä on oikealla meiningillä mukana.

----------


## Jani T.

Hienoa!! Ei muuta kuin tourin voitto kotiin!!

----------


## Ohiampuja

No jopas oli uutinen, maantiepyöräilyn kiinnostavuus on mielestäni kasvanut tänä kesänä muutenkin ja sitten vielä tämä siihen päälle.  :Hymy:

----------


## villef

Jokos Ullella on banni loppunut  :Vink: 
Nuor mieshän sekin vielä on, josko Lancen päätös tois jotain mieleen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## *Ändi*

Minä ihmettelen sitä, miten Armstrong viittii mennä sinne takaisin kaiken kisastressin, huhujen, oikeusjuttujen ja vihamielisyyden keskelle. Vaikka oli suosituin henkilö pyöräilyssä, hän oli myös vihatuin.

----------


## m e r k s

Ohhoh, voin jo aistia ne kylmät väreet mitä ensi heinäkuu voi tuoda tullessaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## xs2jammu

Nyt täytyy varmaan alkaan miettii ensi kesän kesälomaa ja kohdetta.

----------


## cycleribbe

Sissus,
Amerikkalainen dopinghirviö meinaa tulla jälleen kehiin...jo nyt loassa uiva pyöräilymaailma saa lisää lokaa niskaan ku "sairaslääns" astuu mukaan.

Ei hjuva :No huh!:

----------


## buhvalo

Jo vain, pe*leen noname-nappari tulee taas likaamaan ammattipyöräilyä. Tekis joskus jotakin todellista eikä olisi tunnettu vain lukusisita doping-käryistään. Tietysti jenkkipelle vielä hommaa comebackillaan rahoitusta jollekkin syöpäsäätiölle. Mihinkä ne syöpäläiset sitä tarttee, kuolevat kumminkin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...090903397.html

Tuossa aika hyvä analyysi tilanteesta. Sally Jenkinshän varmasti tuntee Lancen paremmin kun kukaan muu toimittaja.

----------


## MV

> ... koska "huipulla" on aika vaisua meininkiä.



Seurataan varmaan eri pyöräilyä?

Musta nämä post-lance Tourit ovat olleet paremmasta päästä. Tiukkaa vääntöä, ja voittaja epäselvä vielä viimeisen viikon lauantaina.

Pahinta tietysti olisi, jos LA menisi tosiaan Astanaan, jolloin Contador relegoituisi apukuskiksi. Vähän samanlainen blääh kuin aikanaan Heraksen siirtyminen kapusta kapustaksi.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Hauska tietää miten Astanan ajajat reagoivat uutiseen. Tuskin olivat haltioissaan ainakaan.

----------


## TetedeCourse

"Mr. Armstrong will discuss his cycling program and an international  LIVE*STRONG*TM strategy on September  24th in New York City at the Clinton Global Initiative"

http://www.livestrong.com/lance2009/

----------


## kmw

> Nyt täytyy varmaan alkaan miettii ensi kesän kesälomaa ja kohdetta.



sama täällä.

----------


## vetooo

Tässä on ehtinyt nyt muutaman tunnin tottua Lancen paluu-uutiseen, niin ajattelin muistella menneitä ja listata kymmenen Lancen vaikuttavinta suoritusta Ranskan ympäriajossa. Nämä ovat siis jääneet minulle henkilökohtaisesti parhaiten mieleen.

1. Luz Ardiden 2003. Kaatui katsojan laukun tarrauduttua ohjaustankoon. Ratkaisi viidennen Tour-voittonsa tässä nousussa. Lancen uran vaikein Tour, joka nostaa Luz Ardidenin suoritusarvoa.

2. Alpe d'Huez 2001. Legendaarinen "The Look" Huezin alkukilometreillä ja yksi kaikkien aikojen uskomattomimmista iskusita. Eroa tul vain hetkessä kymmeniä metrejä Ullrichiin. US Postal bluffasi Telekomia koko etapin ajan ja saksalaisjoukkue teki kaikki vetotyöt.

3. Hautacam 2000. Ensiksi tainnutettiin Ullrich, Zülle ja lopuksi Pantani. Tour ratkesi käytännössä tällä etapilla. Kaatosateessa ajettu etappi meni Otxoan nimiin, mutta Lance kuroi eroa kiinni päätöskilometreillä 1 kilometri / 2 minuuttia -tahdilla

4. Noirmoutier en l'Ile 2005. Legendaarinen lyhyt 19 km aika-ajo, jossa Armstrong otti Ullrichin minuutin eron kiinni 15 km kohdalla. Olisi kepittänyt myös Zabriskien, mutta vastatuuli (ja omat intressit) ei suonut sitä.

5. Mont Ventoux 2000. Käännekohta, jonka jälkeen Armstrongin mottona on ollut "no gifts". Pantanille ilmainen etappivoitto, mutta Lance oli vuoren oikea kunkku.

6. Saint Lary Soulan 2001. Ullrichin pyristelyt lamautettiin Soulanilla. Käsittämätön hyökkäys Pyreneillä. Ullrich jäi kuin seisomaan.

7. Mont Ventoux 2002. Yksi mieleenpainuvimmista suorituksista. Lance leikitteli Belokin kanssa ja olisi voinut tehdä vielä paljon enemmänkin lisäeroa. Virenque vei kuitenkin etappivoiton ja Lance on edelleen ilman Ventoux-voittoa.

8. Alpe d'Huez 2004. Huezin tempo oli yhtä Armstrongin näytöstä. Ajoi Basson lopussa kiinni eli eroa oli jo ennen maalia 2 minuuttia. Kaikki jäivät yli minuutin päähän.

9. Sestrieres 1999. Tutut nimet laitettiin mataliksi, Zülle, Escartin, Virenque ja kumppanit. Lancen uran ensimmäinen etappivoitto vuoristossa Tourissa.

10. Le Grand Bornand 2004. Klöden sai ensiksi valtavasti löysää siimaa, mutta Lance saalisti kohteensa juuri ennen maalilinjaa. Uran vakuuttavin loppukirivoitto Tourissa.

Listalle olisi voinut aivan hyvin ottaa Armstrongin prologivoitot 1999 ja 2002. Vuoristoetappivoitot Chamrousse 2001, La Mongie 2002, Plateau de Beille 2002 & 2004 ja Villard de Lans 2004 sekä ne lukuisat henkilökohtaiset aika-ajovoitot. Armstrongin on tainnut kepittää pitkissä aika-ajoissa vain Millar (2000, 2003), Botero (2002), Ullrich (2003) ja Zabriskie (2005).

----------


## PeeHoo

CNN:n video, myös Lance puhuu itse vähän:

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/SPORT/09...ml#cnnSTCVideo

Vanity Fairin jutussa hän kertoo, että aikoo myös politiikkaan mukaan.

----------


## Socius

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080909...ngusaarmstrong

Kuinka realistista, että voisi vielä nousta voittoon?

----------


## sahara

Vetooolta mielenkiintoinen lista. Eräs detalji pitää kuitenkin korjata.





> 5. Mont Ventoux 2000. Käännekohta, jonka jälkeen Armstrongin mottona on ollut "no gifts".



Tuo motto tuli kuuluisaksi vasta neljä vuotta myöhemmin. Tuolla selkeä juttu http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2004...esults/stage17

----------


## Deve

> With an already impressive line-up of Contador, Levi Leipheimer and Andreas Klöden, could it be the case of too many cooks in the kitchen? Contador was quick to dispel any such idea. "I was surprised by the news. I don't know that Lance will be back at the highest level. But I think it is good news for the sport. It will bring some fans to the sport. ... Will I have problems being his team-mate? No, what problems... If he returns I will open the door," he said.



Ei ainakaan Contador myönnä että harmittais olla Lancen tiimissä.

----------


## swinger1

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080909...ngusaarmstrong
> 
> Kuinka realistista, että voisi vielä nousta voittoon?



Miksi ei olisi realistista?? Miehellä on takanaan varmasti maailman parhaat firmat tukemassa touhua,ja rahasta ei ainakaan ole kiinni=))Eiköhän laboratoriotkin ole valmistaneet poikkeuksellisen hyvät palautusjuomat ym Lancelle.

----------


## Deve

Melko aikaisin perustit sitten 2009 TdF lirpakkeen. Niin ja ihan realistista tuo taitaa olla. 10 vuotta sitten epäiltiin ja naureskeltiin kun US Postal otti Armstrongin riveihin ja kapteeniksi -99 Touriin. Ja miten kävikään.

----------


## Socius

Ei ollu tarkotus ympäriajoa spekuloida kummemmin kuin hämmästellä tätä uutista. Tuota ikää pohditaan ja kuinka huipulta jättäytyminen kolmeksi vuodeksi vaikuttaa. Onhan mies varmasti suorituskykyä testannut ennen asian ilmoittamista.

----------


## passo

Muutaman maratonin ja Leadville MTb 100 verran testaillut... Ei se ikä vaan se sisu..

----------


## passo

Eiköhän perinteisesti se mitata ensi vuoden tokalla viikolla TDF aikaan kummalla ne mäet nousee.. Ihan sama kun nyt ei edes Levi tai Andreas olis taakse jättäytynyt huvikseen.. Osaavat tunnustaa sen kuka on paras. Ei kukaan tule tietämään asiaa ennekuin niissä nousuissa. Ei se Bryneel hölmö ole. Uusi useamman kapteenin Astana on muuttunut. Levin sanoin Alberto on maailman paras mäkimies. 09 nähdään kuka on silloin.. Ei se entinen ajetaan vain Lancelle taktiikka tule olemaan se sama kun on monta mahdollisuutta samassa tallissa.
Ei Lance myös tule siihen tyytymään että hänelle ajetaan jos firmassa on parempi mies. Alberto on sopiva haaste kuten myös Lance vice versa. Elämme varsin mielenkiintoista vuotta putkella ja polkimilla 09 se on varma.

----------


## Jani T.

Rupesi taas maantie kiinnostamaan ihan erilailla tämmöistä vannoutunutta maastomiestä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## passo

Tajuttoman siistä joskus siis näinkin päin...Taidan kaivaa täysjouston naftaniilistä.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Ihmettelinkin miksi Lance lopetti? Ehkä hänen verensä jo puhdistunut ja nyt voi alottaa uudestaan. Vai onko löytynyt jotain uusia tehokkaita konsteja kuten geeniterapiaa tms.

There's no business like cycling business!

The show must go on!

Good luck Lance!

----------


## passo

Koirat haukuu ja pelotooni raksuttaa...

----------


## buhvalo

Mäkimies muka? :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exlmr...eature=related

http://www.velonews.com/article/81522

----------


## passo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rtxh3_W7-g&NR=1

----------


## sahara

Tourin voittamisesta puhuminen on kuin virtsaisi nykyhuippujen silmille.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Katsokaa LA:n voittopuhe 2005 ja oksentakaa. :No huh!:

----------


## vetooo

Ehdotan, että kaikki Armstrongiin liittyvät keskustelut käydään hänelle nimetyssä ketjussa ja sitten ensi vuoden Touria spekuloidaan enemmän reilun kuukauden päästä, kun ASO on julkaissut kilpailun reitin.

----------


## vetooo

> Vetooolta mielenkiintoinen lista. Eräs detalji pitää kuitenkin korjata.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuo motto tuli kuuluisaksi vasta neljä vuotta myöhemmin. Tuolla selkeä juttu http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2004...esults/stage17



Olet oikeassa. Rakensin lauseen tuossa Ventoux-kohdassa huonosti. Tarkoitukseni ei ollut viitata vuoden 2004 tapahtumiin Ranskan ympäriajossa, vaan kuvailla sitä mistä tämä "No Gifts" on peräisin. Minä pidän "No Gifts." -lauselle todennäköinpänä vaihtoehtona Mont Ventoux'n loppusuoran takaphtumia vuodelta 2000, jolloin Armstrong "luovutti" voiton Pantanille, joka oli pudonnut itse kuinka monta kertaa Ventoux'n nousun aikana, mutta palanntu yhä uudelleen aja uudelleen takisin Lancen ryhmään, jossa olivat mm. tuon vuoden kakkonen Ullrich ja kolmonen Beloki sekä Romingerin kanssa Vuelta-voittomäärän jakava Heras.

Vuoden 2004 Tourista puheen ollen, niin ASO:n rakentama reitti oli aivan järjettömän huono Alppien osalta. Siellä ei sijainnut yhtään vuoren huipule päätynyttä etappia, sillä Alpe d'Huez'n kuninkuudesta taisteltiin henkilökohtaisessa aika-ajossa. Armstrongin ylivoimaa hehkutettiin uskomattoman paljon juuri vuonna 2004 suomalaisessa mediassa pitkälti kolmen perättäisen Alpeilla saavutettujen voittojen johdosta. Tosiasia oli kuitenkin se, että Armstrong oli huippuiskussa, mutta ne kaksi muuta etappivoittoa Alpe d'Huez'n lisäksi tulivat niin jumalattomasti helpommalla kuin vuonna 2001. Le Grand Bornard oli minulle sinänsä meileenpainuva etappi, kun Klödenin mahdottoman suurelta tuntunut etumatka loppusuoralla oli Lancelle arkirutiinia ottaa kiinni. Ei ASO:a armahda edes Villard de Lans, jolloin Armstrong spurttasi helppoon voitton ennen Bassoa.

Olet siis oikeassa tuon "No Gifts" -rykelmän kanssa. Armstrong on selkeästi poikennut vain kerran siitä, kun ollut (todellinen) kyse hyvin tärkeästä vuoristoetapin voitosta. Se oli vuonna 2004, jolloin teksasilainen antoi Basson voittaa La Mongien huipulle päättynyt osuus. Basson äitihän oli juuri tuolloin sairastunut syöpään vai oliko jo sairastanut jo jonkin aikaa, mutta joku saattaa muistaa Lancen ja Basson keskustelujen tärkeä siemen La Mongien päätöskilometreillä oli Basson edesmenneen äidin sairaus. Armstrongin voidaan katsoa antaneen muutaman "varman" etappivoiton myös henkilökohtaisissa aika-ajoissa. Näitä ovat kenties Tourin 2001 prologi ja Tourin 2005 lyhyt aika-ajo,  Vuonna 2002 prologin voitto meni vahingossa Lancelle.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Säälittävää, että pitää kaivaa ex-pro kehiin. Eikö muka kansainvälinen kilpailujärjestelmä tuota sen verran uutta ajaja-ainesta, että LA olisi voinut keskittyä ihan tavalliseen elämään. Armstrong oli ihan hyvä ajaja sillä skenellä mille se keskittyi, mutta olisi voinut pysyä poissa maantiekuvioista jo. 

Miksei se mene nyt radalle hoitamaan sitä tunnin ME:tä, jos vielä tuntuu, että lähtee? Nelosellakin olisi varmaan ollut haastetta Wigginsin kanssa?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ihme tarinoita, miten joku voi olla noin hyvin perillä urheilun yksityiskohdista.

Tosi mielenkiintoista noita on lukea, tässähän sivistyy itsekin. Jatkakaa vaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Miksei se mene nyt radalle hoitamaan sitä tunnin ME:tä, jos vielä tuntuu, että lähtee? Nelosellakin olisi varmaan ollut haastetta Wigginsin kanssa?



Hakee näkyvyyttä Livestrongille, sitä löytyy parhaiten TdF:ltä.

----------


## kmw

> Ihme tarinoita, miten joku voi olla noin hyvin perillä urheilun yksityiskohdista.
> 
> Tosi mielenkiintoista noita on lukea, tässähän sivistyy itsekin. Jatkakaa vaan.



Juuri näin :Hymy:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## TetedeCourse

Kyllä noi ovat mielenkiintoisia juttuja - suosittelen myös lukemaan muutaman kirjan Lancesta:

http://www.campusi.com/author_Lance_Armstrong.htm

Sekä erittäin mielenkiintoisena pidin ex 'Discon' nykyisen Astanan tallipäällikön Bruyneelin kirjaa - suosittelen tutustumaan..

http://www.johanbruyneel.com/the_book.html

----------


## cuppis

Lähimmästä kirjastosta löytynee Armstrongin uran alkuvaiheita ja sairastumista valottava teos "Ei ainoastaan pyöräilystä" ihan suomenkielisenä. Suosittelen!

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Säälittävää, että pitää kaivaa ex-pro kehiin. Eikö muka kansainvälinen kilpailujärjestelmä tuota sen verran uutta ajaja-ainesta, että LA olisi voinut keskittyä ihan tavalliseen elämään. Armstrong oli ihan hyvä ajaja sillä skenellä mille se keskittyi, mutta olisi voinut pysyä poissa maantiekuvioista jo. 
> 
> Miksei se mene nyt radalle hoitamaan sitä tunnin ME:tä, jos vielä tuntuu, että lähtee? Nelosellakin olisi varmaan ollut haastetta Wigginsin kanssa?



Asiaa, rasiaa tuossa puheessa! "Ihan hyvä" ajaja oli joo skeneillä......

mitä tekemistä kilpailujärjestelmän tuottavuudella ja LA:n comebackilla on keskenään? Entä miksiköhän TdF ennen ratatouhuja? hmmm...

----------


## Pexi

> Säälittävää, että pitää kaivaa ex-pro kehiin.



Mutta ei kai tuota kukaan ole kehiin kaivamassa. Lance taitaa itte haluta... jotakin muutakin kuin puutarhanhoitoa, mikä ei ainakaan minun mittapuussa ole kovinkaan säälittävää.

----------


## VesaP

Jospa sitä piruvie ensivuonna olis kuningastrio taas kehissä tourilla  :No huh!:  :No huh!: 

Eli Lance, Ulle ja Ivana-julma.  :No huh!: 

Nousis kisan mielenkiinto potenssiin sata.  :Cool: 

ULLE BACK!!! Mailatkaa joku sille ette tekee comebackin pliis. Mulla ei o sen mailiosoitetta.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> mitä tekemistä kilpailujärjestelmän tuottavuudella ja LA:n comebackilla on keskenään? Entä miksiköhän TdF ennen ratatouhuja? hmmm...



No jos otetaan ylätasolle vanhoja käpyjä, niin se paikka on joltain nuorelta lupaavalta pois; tämän paikka on taas nuoremmalta nousukkalta pois jne. Sit jos sattuu vielä joku mediasirkus jossa löytyy muutakin kuin kaurapuuroa, niin yksi talli suljetaan pois, talli sulkeutuu koska sponssit lähtee, tallin kuskit jäävät markkinoille täyttäen 'hasardiratkaisuna' alemmalla tasolla niiden ajajien paikkoja jotka ovat alempaa pyrkimässä ylätasolle.

Niin jos se Gunderson itse haluaa kehiin niin miksi ei tekisi jotain repäisevämpää kuin se sama voltti taas, joka onnistuu tai ei onnistu. Ajaisi mielummin RAAM:n soolosarjassa ja näyttäisi tälle yhteiskunnalle, miten ihminen jaksaa yksinkin aika paljon ilman mitään apukuskeja.

----------


## 2,5i V6

> No jos otetaan ylätasolle vanhoja käpyjä, niin se paikka on joltain nuorelta lupaavalta pois; tämän paikka on taas nuoremmalta nousukkalta pois jne. Sit jos sattuu vielä joku mediasirkus jossa löytyy muutakin kuin kaurapuuroa, niin yksi talli suljetaan pois, talli sulkeutuu koska sponssit lähtee, tallin kuskit jäävät markkinoille täyttäen 'hasardiratkaisuna' alemmalla tasolla niiden ajajien paikkoja jotka ovat alempaa pyrkimässä ylätasolle.
> 
> Niin jos se Gunderson itse haluaa kehiin niin miksi ei tekisi jotain repäisevämpää kuin se sama voltti taas, joka onnistuu tai ei onnistu. Ajaisi mielummin RAAM:n soolosarjassa ja näyttäisi tälle yhteiskunnalle, miten ihminen jaksaa yksinkin aika paljon ilman mitään apukuskeja.



Hölynpölyä! 

Jos 7 krt tourin voittanut käpy pääsee automatic takasiin pro-tasolle, ei se tarkoita sitä, että se olisi normaali tapa. Lance on ansainnut erikoiskohtelun noissa piireissä. vai??

Riski, että homma kosahtaa dopingiin LA:n taustan valossa, ei ole suuri. Sinuna en olisi lainkaan huolestunut, että LA tekisi nuorempiaan työttömäksi  :Hymy: . Mitä LA kiistämättä tekee, hän palauttaa/lisää median kiinnostusta lajia kohtaan tuntuvasti.

----------


## rullaaja

> Riski, että homma kosahtaa dopingiin LA:n taustan valossa, ei ole suuri.




 Mikäs tossa LA:n taustassa dopingin estää? Ei mikään.
 Piikittely/tiputukset/pillerit on jo tuttua...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

>2,5jne

Joo, totta.Jos spotlaitteihin pitää päästä kotikulman porukkalenkkien sijaan, niin olisi näyttänyt muuta osaamistaan eikä aina vaan sitä samaa TdF:a. Ajattele mikä enduro ratakone? Giro? RAAM? Ois jäänyt jotain historiankirjoihin muutakin. 

Kyllä se taatusti julkisuutta lisää, nytkin jo tästä tapauksen alkunykäyksestä on uutisoitu kotimaan tiedotusvälineissä enemmän kuin miestemme ajosta D-Tourilla (paikallislehti teki melko ison jutun Lancen paluusta, muttei kaupungin asukas Veikkasesta D-Tourin tiimoilta) Veikkaan että frogit yrittää paistaa Lancen taas kaikin keinoin.

Mitä takinkääntämisiä se taas vaatii, että ASO ja Astana lyövät kättä päälle; sinnehän Lance ainoastaan menee jos tavoitteet ovat mitä on sanottu. Ei sille DS:lle käännetä selkää, joka johdatti 7 voittoon Tourilla.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Ihmettelinkin miksi Lance lopetti? Ehkä hänen verensä jo puhdistunut ja nyt voi alottaa uudestaan. Vai onko löytynyt jotain uusia tehokkaita konsteja kuten geeniterapiaa tms.
> 
> There's no business like cycling business!
> 
> The show must go on!
> 
> Good luck Lance!



Tätä Hanskin ihmetteli... mutta ei kauaa... Lääns taisi vain lihottaa sopimusta pitämällä välivuoden...

On se vissiin vaikeaa luopua jostakin jonka osaa ja jota haluaa tehdä... ja josta saa komeasti hynää. Kyllä tästä "todennäköisestä paluusta" syntyy vähän huanoja fiiliksiä... olisi nyt lopettanut kun kerran lopetti... ei tämmöinen esstaas vatkaaminen oikein vakuuta... kilpailullisesti TdF saattaa jopa kärsiä sillä tasaista on ollut ilman Läänsiä... taloudellisesti paluu taitaa kannattaa kaikille muille paitsi kilpakumppaneille... ainakin TdF:n mainosarvo nousee ja nostetta se kyllä kaipaakin...

Olen muuten kuullut (lähde HMTT) että Lääns on jo sen verran vanha miäs että kalustopuolella ei voi antaa tasoitusta - Lääns ajaa jatkossa Campan Super Recordilla.

----------


## buhvalo

> Joo, totta.Jos spotlaitteihin pitää päästä kotikulman porukkalenkkien sijaan, niin olisi näyttänyt muuta osaamistaan eikä aina vaan sitä samaa TdF:a. Ajattele mikä enduro ratakone? Giro? RAAM? Ois jäänyt jotain historiankirjoihin muutakin.



No niin kuin LA toteisi, että on hakemassa näkyvyyttä livestrongille/syöpätyölle (itse pahoin pelkään että se on pääpointti, eikä edes aja touria läpi asti), ja tuota näkyvyyttä saa parhaiten maailman tunnetuimmassa kisassa. Ratakisojenkin näkyvyys on melko pientä, tietysti niille kisoille saataisiin LA:lla näkyvyyttä. Mutta kun haetaan näkyvyyttä, omille intresseille on TdF luonnollinen valinta. Eikä LA:n maailman tunnetuinpana pyöräilijänä varmaan tarvitse enää todistella kenelläkkään muulle mitään, ei radalla tai maastossa. 

...
Ja mitä tulee 'pelko' tai verhottu toive LA:n kärähtämisestä vanhoilla päivillä, niin Bryneelin tallissa ei vaan kärähdetä. :Leveä hymy:  Tähän voi sitten on odettavissa vastauksena vanha faktalista konkareilta ja nööseiltä mutta antaa kohista vaan.

----------


## 2,5i V6

> >2,5jne
> 
> Joo, totta.Jos spotlaitteihin pitää päästä kotikulman porukkalenkkien sijaan, niin olisi näyttänyt muuta osaamistaan eikä aina vaan sitä samaa TdF:a. Ajattele mikä enduro ratakone? Giro? RAAM? Ois jäänyt jotain historiankirjoihin muutakin.




Jos et sattunut tietämään, TdF on globaalisti seurattu urheilutapahtuma, joka näin ollen toimii erinoimaisena kanavana LA:n Livestrong -kampanjoinnissa.

juurihan Lance on juossut 2 x NY marathonin ja ainakin kerran Bostonin. Lisäksi hiljattain 100 mailin mtb. Onhan hän muutakin tehnyt  :Vink:  no, aina löyty valittajia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Nyt on yhdistetty lance-keskustelu ja comeback-keskustelu yhdeksi threadiksi.

Veikkaan että Lance joutuu väkisin (kun vauhti ei riitä) apuajamaan jollekin joukkueen nuoremmalle kuskille, mutta pyrkii voittamaan ainakin yhden vuorietapin. Tai sitten voittaa koko sirkuksen, mikä kyllä olisi ainakin minusta hienoa.

Vielä enemmän Lancen tuleminen vaikuttaa varmasti oman joukkueen motivaatioon sekä harjoitteluun. Veikkaan että joka ajaja on 100%:sti hommassa mukana, nuoretkin kuskit taatusti ymmärtävät mikä onni heitä on kohdannut; treenata nyt 7-kertaisen TdF-voittajan kanssa, vaikka luultiin niiden aikojen olevan jo ohi.

Lancehan teki rohkean ratkaisun, koska ilmiselvästi vihaa häviämistä, ja silti tuli vielä mukaan. Luulenpa siis, että on ainakin henkisesti valmistautunut "häviämään korkeampien asioiden puolesta".

Varmaa ainakin on, että Jenkkilän Herra generoi helvetinmoisen sirkuksen.... vaikuttaa itse asiassa ihan kaikkeen. Kilpailevat joukkueet jännittävät. Sponsorit innostuvat, ainakin yksi tähti, joka ei ole narahtanut aineista on mukana. Katsojat: taatusti tuo lisää näkyvyyttä. Ranskan poliisivoimat: saavat lisää määrärahoja että voivat tehdä tehokkaampia ratsioita. [viewer discretion advised]

Perhana, onkohan se Eurosport-kanava tilattava sittenkin jonkun kanavapaketin mukana? Ärh.

----------


## Deve

Olen kyllä todella pettynyt jos koko homma on vain mainostemppu. Niinkuin tuossa toisessa ketjussa sanoin niin 10 vuotta sittenhän hämmästeltiin Armstrongin valintaa US Postalin kapteeniksi -99 Touriin. Ja kuinkas sitten kävikään.

Jos mies tuntee että on vielä kovassa kunnossa, niin miksi ei voisi voittaa. Armstrongilla on myös ylivoimaisesti eniten kokemusta Tourin voittamisesta koko pelotoonista. Ei kannata unohtaa sitä.

Wayne Stetinan sanoin "The thing I always enjoyed about cycling is that the strongest rider doesn't always win, it's generally the smartest rider"

----------


## Tom_E

Menee hieman off topicin puolelle, mutta eipä tosissaan kestänyt kauan ennenkuin saatiin Ullenkin mielipide ilmoille niin Lancen kuin omankin comebackin suhteen. 

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...o-racing-18498

Mitä taas tulee itse Lanceen, niin henkilökohtaisesti en juurikaan epäile etteikö Lance saisi treenattua itseään taas kerran todelliseen huippukuntoon, kyllä hän niin pakkomielteisen perusteellinen taitaa olla. Vaikka iän myötä hieman räjähtävyyttä saattaisikin kadota, niin kyllä 37 vuotias varmasti vielä voisi tiputtaa nuoremmat kyydistä pitkällä tasaisella ylämäkitempolla, jos tahto ja  "tappamisen meininki" ovat tallella korvien välissä. Sehän se nimittäin erotti Lancen muista, ainakin omasta mielestäni. Siinä missä muut seurailivat renkaita kuin lampaat tai tekivät puolivillaisia muutaman sadan metrin iskuja, Lance iski...kovaa, pitkästi ja hellittämättä. Huipulla rohkeimmat ja onnekkaimmat sitten palkittiin sekä tietysti ne, joilla oli parhaimmat mehut koneessa. Ilman rohkeutta ei tosin parhaillakaan mehuilla voiteta.  :Sarkastinen: 

Enemmän epäilyttää Basson kunto...Onko mahdollista, että 2006 Giron "extra terrestial" Basso voisi palata kehiin edes lähellä samalla tasolla kuin silloin....

----------


## wanderer

Koirat haukkuu, karavaani kulkee!

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Huipulla rohkeimmat ja onnekkaimmat sitten palkittiin sekä tietysti ne, joilla oli parhaimmat mehut koneessa. Ilman rohkeutta ei tosin parhaillakaan mehuilla voiteta.



Hyvin sanottu!

Sinulla on ilmiselviä urheiluselostajan lahjoja!

----------


## NoNo

Onhan tämä paluu positiivinen uutinen ammattilaislajille. Rahaa ja kiinnostusta tulee lisää vastavetona nykyiselle suuntaukselle, jossa sponssit häipyy vähitellen takavasemmalle. Bisnestä tämä sirkus on (urheilun myötävaikutuksella).

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Rahaa ja kiinnostusta tulee lisää vastavetona nykyiselle suuntaukselle, jossa sponssit häipyy vähitellen takavasemmalle.



Näinhän se on. Varmaan Suomalaisessa mediassakin pyöräily huomioidaan erilailla kuin tänä vuonna. Esim paikallinen Keskisuomalainen ei ole nyt kirjoittanut Vueltasta käsittääkseni mitään.

----------


## *Ändi*

Tämä näkemys on mielenkiintoinen paljastuskirjojen kynäilijältä (http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/sep08/sep11news):

_"Of course many people see him for a great champion and his work          for cancer awareness is very laudable," said Walsh. "However          there are people, and I'd say it's a growing amount, especially in the          US, that don't see him like that._

_"They look at the allegations that_ _L'Equipe placed on him          and I'm sure that Lance has picked up on that swell of opinion. His feeling          might be that he didn't exist the sport in the way that he should have          and that by coming back he can perhaps exit cycling in a better light,"          said Walsh._

_"The sport has changed since he was riding," he said, referring          to the stricter attitudes against doping and subsequent more rigorous          anti-doping testing. "So whether or not his comeback is good for          cycling is a very good question. We all thought that this year's Tour          was a much cleaner race overall._

_"Will Lance's arrival bring back some of the doubt? I don't know          yet. Cycling is certainly cleaner now, so perhaps Lance feels that he          can come back into the sport and compete on a similar level and in a clean          way."_

----------


## mandello

CNN spekuloi että avauskilpailu on Tour Down Under

----------


## sahara

> Enemmän epäilyttää Basson kunto...Onko mahdollista, että 2006 Giron "extra terrestial" Basso voisi palata kehiin edes lähellä samalla tasolla kuin silloin....



Vähempikin olisi tuolloin riittänyt ja riittää jatkossakin. Tiedot harjoituskentältä kuitenkin kertovat, ettei Basso ole samassa kunnossa kuin aiemmin..vaan paremmassa. :No huh!:

----------


## Samuli

Eurosportin nettisaitilla on viimeisin huhu Lancesta. Lance ei ainoastaan aioi osallistua ensi vuoden Touriin vaan myös ostaa koko Tourin.

----------


## sahara

AC antaa hienoja kommentteja http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...le_268358.html

_“I've earned the right to be a leader, without having to work for it. And if Armstrong was there, the team might have to work in his favour, and that might prejudice me.”_ 

Huomenna sitten kuullaan LA:n suunnitelmat.

----------


## passo

Nuku tässä sitten rauhassa...

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...p08/sep24news4

----------


## erkkk

Kaveri on ollut kolme vuotta poissa ja ikääkin on tullut lisää. Valitettavasti Lance oli niin ylivoimainen että pienellä tasoituksellakaan muilla ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia, ellei hän sairastu tai käryä dopingista (tai esty sen käytöltä). Pelkkä henkinen ylivoima on hänessä musertava, puhumattakaan kokemuksesta. En pidä ajajana tai persoonana Lancesta pätkääkään, ihmetyttää mikä hänet ajaa vielä kilpailemaan, Ranskassa voittanut on jo kaiken minkä voi. Riskitkin on aikamoiset kun dopingtestaus on kehittynyt harppauksin, grilli odottaa jo kuumana. Ehkä normaali elämä olikin tylsää.

----------


## Soolo

Lance ajaa Astana-tallissa.
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/cycli...uncement_N.htm

----------


## A R:nen

Mutta ihan ensiksihän Lance kuulemma ajaa cyclocrossia Las Vegasissa jo tänään (?). Saa nähdä kenen väreissä.

Edit: Eipä kyllä lähtölistassa näy nimeä. Mutta ehkä sillä onkin numerona LANCE kuten jossain (muussakin) juoksukilpailussa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Uutistoimisto AP:n mukaan Lance kilpailee maantiellä enimmäisen kerran Tour de Californiassa helmikuussa.

----------


## Deve

Astanaan meni, Alberto varmaan kiroaa jossain.
http://www.velonews.com/article/8357...rong-to-astana

----------


## Joenranta

Lance Amstrongin paluu Ranskan ympäriajoon on herättänyt vilkasta keskustelua - puolesta ja vastaan. Koen, että hänen paluunsa on positiivinen asia. On selvää, että Giro, Tour ja Vuelta ovat kärsineet tietystä aneemisuudesta, kun eri syistä niistä on puuttunut ns. huippupyöräilijöitä.Kyllähän Indurain, Pantani ja Amstrong esim. pitivät ko. ympäriajoihin mielenkiintoa yllä aivan eri tasolla kuin kuluneena kautena - olkoonkin, että Pantanille kävi niinkuin kävi.
    Uskon, että Amstrongin paluu radoille lisää ko. ajojen kiinnostavuutta ja väriä. Kuulun niihin joiden mielestä Amstrong on kova jätkä. Lukekaapa muuten hänen kirjansa , jossa hän voitti varsin kovan syövän ja nousi siksi moninkertaiseksi Tourin voittajaksi, miksi hän sitten tuli.

----------


## 2,5i V6

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...p08/sep24news4




Voisi ihan vakavasti harkita tämän kunniaksi Adelaiden matkaa ;D

----------


## mandello

Lancen paluu noteerattiin Nelosen urheilu-uutisissakin. Vielä tyyliin että samassa tallissa polkee apuna maailman tän hetken paras pyöräilijä. Ei siis jäänyt nelosen mielestä epäselväksi kuka ajaa kenen eteen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## A R:nen

> Mutta ihan ensiksihän Lance kuulemma ajaa cyclocrossia Las Vegasissa jo tänään (?). Saa nähdä kenen väreissä.



Ehtihän se. Hävisi voittajalle melkein 0,002 vuorokautta (tulospalvelun ekselin säädöt näköjään hiukan pielessä), takarivistä ihan hyvä tulos.

Pos    Name    Team    Nat    Time
 1    TREBON Ryan    Kona    USA    0.043460648
22    ARMSTRONG Lance    Unattached    USA    0.045335648

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.everymantri.com/everyman_...sram-corp.html
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122230356936173641.html

----------


## dt

lance ajoi crossia ja oli 22. 69 kisaajasta

----------


## Ohiampuja

Juu-u. Mitäs sitten, mitä se kertoo, kun ei tiedä minkälaisena treeninä Lance on sitä pitänyt...

----------


## Raakahanu

Aikamoinen buusti jenkkien cx-skenelle jos LA jaksaa sahata tämän kauden skaboissa. Loukkaantumisvaara tietysti aika korkea. Ehkä tuo Vegas oli vain promoa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Prudhomme toivoittaa Lancen ja Astanan tervetulleeksi Touriin, jos ei uusia dopingskandaaleja tule ilmi kertovat uutistoimistot.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Lance Amstrongin paluu Ranskan ympäriajoon on herättänyt vilkasta keskustelua - puolesta ja vastaan. Koen, että hänen paluunsa on positiivinen asia. On selvää, että Giro, Tour ja Vuelta ovat kärsineet tietystä aneemisuudesta, kun eri syistä niistä on puuttunut ns. huippupyöräilijöitä.Kyllähän Indurain, Pantani ja Amstrong esim. pitivät ko. ympäriajoihin mielenkiintoa yllä aivan eri tasolla kuin kuluneena kautena - olkoonkin, että Pantanille kävi niinkuin kävi.
>     Uskon, että Amstrongin paluu radoille lisää ko. ajojen kiinnostavuutta ja väriä. Kuulun niihin joiden mielestä Amstrong on kova jätkä. Lukekaapa muuten hänen kirjansa , jossa hän voitti varsin kovan syövän ja nousi siksi moninkertaiseksi Tourin voittajaksi, miksi hän sitten tuli.



GT:t kärsineet aneemisuudesta ??? Montako kertaa pinkki, kelta ja kultapaita vaihtoi kantajaa 3 suurimmassa tourissa tänä vuonna ? En jaksa kaivaa tuloksia mutta veikkaan että ainakin tour on ollut post-lääns paljon mielenkiintoisempi kuin aikoihin.

Nuo läncen kirjat nyt on normi-kioskikirjallisuuteen kuuluvaa kategoriaa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Eikös tämä nyt tarkoita käytännössä sitä että Contador lähtee Astanasta?

Hyvä jos lähtee niin eivät pysty ainakaan tallimääräyksellä ratkomaan voittajaa... vai olisiko asia niin päin että Lääns on ainoa joka pystyy haastamaan Contan?

----------


## kmw

"The real question now is how much time will Armstrong spend racing, and how much time will he spend promoting his new acuaisition, or are they one and the same?"

Komppaan tota.

----------


## A R:nen

> Aikamoinen buusti jenkkien cx-skenelle jos LA jaksaa sahata tämän kauden skaboissa. Loukkaantumisvaara tietysti aika korkea. Ehkä tuo Vegas oli vain promoa.



Sitähän se, tuon Interbiken yhteydessä järjestettävän skaban näkyvyys varsinkin Teollisuuden suuntaan on kuitenkin ihan omaa luokkaansa. Tuskinpa jatkoa seuraa ihan pian.

----------


## vetooo

> Prudhomme toivoittaa Lancen ja Astanan tervetulleeksi Touriin, jos ei uusia dopingskandaaleja tule ilmi kertovat uutistoimistot.



En uskoa tätä ennen kuin vasta heinäkuussa 2009.





> Eikös tämä nyt tarkoita käytännössä sitä että Contador lähtee Astanasta?



Kuten olin heti Armstrongin paluu-uutisen jälkeen kirjoittanut, että jenkki tulee olemaan Astanan kapteeni Tourissa, niin pidin ja pidän edelleen täysin mahdollisena Contadorin siirtymistä toiseen talliin. Contadorilla vaihtoehdot ovat kovin harvassa. Ainoastaan CSC:stä puuttuu selkeä ykköskapteeni, ja itse asiassa talli tulee olemaan ainoa, joka pystyy laittamaan Astanalle kapuloita rattaisiin. Olisi ihan mukava nähdä Armstrongin Astana ja Contadorin CSC vastakkain. Siinä olisi jotain aivan erikoislaatuista värinää.

----------


## OJ

> Juu-u. Mitäs sitten, mitä se kertoo, kun ei tiedä minkälaisena treeninä Lance on sitä pitänyt...



Tuskinpa Lance tota crossia hirveen tosissaan ajeli kun jäi pari minuuttia Trebonille nurmikkokriteriumissa. Trebon ei kumminkaan ole ihan sitä maailman kuuminta kärkeä vaan enemmänkin +1 kierros maailmancupin top-10 kuskeihin verrattuna.

----------


## A R:nen

Luotettavien nettihuhujen mukaan Lance sitten kuitenkin neuvottelee jatkosta cx-kisailullekin. Starttirahapyyntö kevyet 25 000 eypoa per kisa (Sven Nyskään ei taida yleensä saada kuin nelinumeroisia summia).

----------


## mandello

SRAM-maantiesarjaa ilokseen käyttävänä ei voi olla kuin tyytyväinen että niin näkyvä hemmo kuin Lance lähtee yhtöön mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mitä, ei kai Lance Shimpaa pois vaihda...

----------


## Samuli

> Mitä, ei kai Lance Shimpaa pois vaihda...



Kyllä vaihtaa: 
"We couldn't switch his bike out and have him go into a race right away!" Day laughed. "But he's ridden our product a lot over the last several months and he is comfortable with it. He likes the weight, stiffness and the use of carbon.

SRAM chief executive Stan Day

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122230356936173641.html

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/

Astanan sivujen intron, jos kestää loppuun asti katsoa, niin on jo aika Lance-fani. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samuli

> http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/
> 
> Astanan sivujen intron, jos kestää loppuun asti katsoa, niin on jo aika Lance-fani.



Pakko oli katsoa kun yllytettiin.

Rapsasin tämän tuolta toisaalta:




> Contador legendojen joukkoon vaikka sitä eivät jotkut pysty nielemään. Jacques Anquetil, Felice Gimondi, Eddy Merckx, Bernard Hinault ja Alberto Contador. Contador otti kaikki kolme suurta voittoaan 14 kuukauden sisään, joka on uusi ennätys. Tuo ennätys tulee pysymään pitkään.



Tuollainen pyöräilijä on joukkueessa, mutta nettsisaitti hypettää vain jotain vanhaa gubbea...

----------


## Deve

> http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/
> 
> Astanan sivujen intron, jos kestää loppuun asti katsoa, niin on jo aika Lance-fani.



Eihän tuo nyt ollut edes kovin pitkä.




> http://www.velonews.com/article/8375...e-s-still-boss
> "If I am not satisfied with the way it is going, then I will leave," he added.



Tuntuu siltä että tuossa tiimissä riidellään vielä.

----------


## vetooo

> Pakko oli katsoa kun yllytettiin.
> 
> Rapsasin tämän tuolta toisaalta:
> 
> 
> Tuollainen pyöräilijä on joukkueessa, mutta nettsisaitti hypettää vain jotain vanhaa gubbea...



Kertoisiko se Armstrongin ja Bruyneelin poikkeuksellisen läheisestä yhteistyöstä ja siitä kuka tulee olemaan Astanan ykkösnimi ensi vuoden Tourissa?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Olisi ihan mukava nähdä Armstrongin Astana ja Contadorin CSC vastakkain. Siinä olisi jotain aivan erikoislaatuista värinää.



Joo, Lance ei jaksaisi ja Contador lähtisi CSC:stä samalla tavalla kuin Basso.

----------


## sahara

AC ei tietenkään sovinnolla tyydy tilanteeseen http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...p08/sep27news2

Yhdysvaltalaisen LA:n ajaminen Astanassa (Kazakstanin pääkaupunki) kuulostaa naurettavalta. Jotenkin olisin ymmärtänyt come backin siinä tapauksessa, että mies olisi laittanut pystyyn oman Livestrong-tiimin. Samoin ihmetyttää jos Klöden, Ullrichin kaveri, meinaa toimia LA:n apumiehenä.  :No huh!:  Onhan siinä tietenkin hyvä paikka sabotointiin. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Sopivasti tulee Schläckille lähdöt niin siitähän se solmu aukenee.

----------


## Hans Opinion

AC:n ensi kauden tiimi riippuu tietysti muistakin siirroista mutta kyllähän CSC on eittämättä erittäin vahva joukkue josta löytyy (apu)kuskeja joka lähtöön... näillä näkymin Astana ei olisi niin vahva mutta tilanne ja tiimit päivittyy nyt niin sukkelaan että katsellaan rauhassa...

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...-already-18818

Ajojahti on alkanut...

----------


## buhvalo

Joo, pojilla on fetissi vanhaan, pakastettuun kuseen. Ja kusi saa olla vain amerikkalaista.

----------


## Deve

Lisää ex-proffia Astanaan?

----------


## vetooo

Kyllä tämä Vinokurovin mahdollinen siirtyminen Astanaan mutkistaa tilannetta entisestään. ASO:lla on kaikki keinot evätä Astanan osallistumisoikeus Touriin mikäli yhtään epäselvyyksiä ilmenee. Vinokurovin tulo sinänsä ei ole rangaistavaa, sillä jokaisella pyöräilijällä on oikeus palata tositoimiin kun kilpailukielto on kärsitty. Pelkään kuitenkin pahoin, että ASO:lle Vinon paluu Astanaan on kova pala purtavaksi. Saa nähdä, mitä ranskalaiset järjestäjät tekevät mikäli Vino nähdään jälleen Astanassa ja Tourissa.

----------


## Soolo

UCI ei päästä Vinoa takaisin vielä, joten tilanne helpottuu siltä kannalta...
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/feedarticle/7844132

----------


## MV

> Pelkään kuitenkin pahoin, että ASO:lle Vinon paluu Astanaan on kova pala purtavaksi.



Se kyllä sotkisi sen hiljaa mielessäni rakentamani teorian, että tämä LA:n paluuilmoitus on vain yksi Bruyneelin monista juonista varmistaa Contadorille paikka Tourilla. Ei kovin hyvä teoria, myönnän. Ranskalaisista kun ei koskaan tiedä, heille Armstronginkin paluu voi olla kova paikka. Jättämällä hänetkin ulos he voivat muistuttaa mediaa siitä kiistämättömästä tosiasiasta, että Tour teki Armstrongista tähden, eikä päinvastoin.

----------


## vetooo

UCI antoi Armstrongille luvan startata tammikuun 2009 Tour Down Underiin.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ct08/oct09news

----------


## sahara

> >2,5jne
> 
> Joo, totta.Jos spotlaitteihin pitää päästä kotikulman porukkalenkkien sijaan, niin olisi näyttänyt muuta osaamistaan eikä aina vaan sitä samaa TdF:a. Ajattele mikä enduro ratakone? Giro? RAAM? Ois jäänyt jotain historiankirjoihin muutakin.



Toivottavasti nyt ajaa Giron http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...t08/oct13news3
Eiköhän tämä tarkoita sitä, että AC on Astanan kapteeni Tourissa, kuten pitääkin. Jos Giron reitti on normaali, niin LA:lla ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia siinäkään tapauksessa, että ajoittaisi huippukuntonsa toukokuulle. Zomegnan on voinut tietenkin lupailla vähän enemmän aika-ajo kilometrejä.

----------


## Stone

> Toivottavasti nyt ajaa Giron http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...t08/oct13news3
> Eiköhän tämä tarkoita sitä, että AC on Astanan kapteeni Tourissa, kuten pitääkin. Jos Giron reitti on normaali, niin LA:lla ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia siinäkään tapauksessa, että ajoittaisi huippukuntonsa toukokuulle. Zomegnan on voinut tietenkin lupailla vähän enemmän aika-ajo kilometrejä.



Miten niin ei olisi mahdollisuuksia?
Luulis 7 kertaisella TdF:n mestarilla aina olevan mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Deve

No Lancehan meinaa tietenkin ajaa voitot sekä Girosta että Tourista!

----------


## vetooo

Lance vähän hämmentää.

http://eurosport.yahoo.com/14102008/...miss-2009.html

----------


## Deve

> Lance vähän hämmentää.
> 
> http://eurosport.yahoo.com/14102008/...miss-2009.html



En nyt ihan käsittänyt mistä kiikastaa, siitä ettei Armstrongia ja Astanaa ole vielä virallisesti kutsuttu Tourille? Itse ainakin kuvittelin että Girossa olisi katsottu kuinka se pyörä kulkee ja siitä tehty päätöksiä Tourin suhteen.

----------


## vetooo

> En nyt ihan käsittänyt mistä kiikastaa, siitä ettei Armstrongia ja Astanaa ole vielä virallisesti kutsuttu Tourille? Itse ainakin kuvittelin että Girossa olisi katsottu kuinka se pyörä kulkee ja siitä tehty päätöksiä Tourin suhteen.



Tähän on olemassa useita eri vaihtoehtoja. Yksi syy on varmasti se, että tavallinen katsoja ei pysy varmuudella sanomaan, onko Astana varmuduella mukana Tourissa. Kiero ASO johtajanaan Christian Prudhomme on niin epämääräinen yhtälö, että siitä ota kukaan selvää. Täysin käsittämätön Astanan boikotoiminen tänä vuonna Ranskan ympäriajossa herätti vähänkin pyöräilyä seuraavassa ihmisessä tunteen, että Astanaa ei haluta mukaan puhtaasti poliittisista syistä.

Toinen vaihtoehto on se, että Astanan päällikkö Johan Bruyneel on tehnyt Alberto Contadorille selväksi, että hän on ainoa Astanan kapteeni Tourissa. Bruynel on siis antanut takuut siitä. Armstrong haluaa tästä syystä hakea jotain uutta, ja täten tavoitteena Italian ympäriajon voitto. Se on ammattilaispyöräilyn toiseksi tavoitelluin titteili.

Kolmas vaihtoehto on se, että Armstrong haluaa puhtaasti julkisuutta omalle säätiölleen, jolla pyritään edistämään syövän aihettamia oneglmia maailmassa. Onko Armstrong tosissaan liikkeelä pelkästään kilpailullisin tavottein vai onko kyseessä myös muuhun kuin ammattilaispyöräilyn liittyvää toimintaa. Sen tietää tarkalleen Armstrong itse.

Mielestäni olisi kohtuullista, että Armstrong tekisi palveluksensa oppi-isälleen Bruyneelille. Palvelus on se, että jenkki olisi apuajajana edes yhdessä Ranskan ympäriajossa. Häntä ovat auttaneet lukuisat tähdet (en huomio tässä myöhemmin kärynneitä pyöräilijöitä), kuten Hincapie, Ekimov, Landis, Hamilton, Heras, Rubiera, Azevedo, Pena ja kumppanit. Lancen olisi tasapuolisuuden vuoksi syytä tehdä palvelus Bruyneelille ja auttaa Contador toiseen(perättäiseen Ranskan ympäriajon voittoon. Avustaen toiseen perättäiseen voittoon sillä verukkella, että ASO täysin epäloogisesta syystä eväsi Astanan osallistumisen vuoden 2008 Touriin.

Minä olen menettänyt kaiken luottamuksen ASO:hon jo kauan sitten. Epäloogiset reittivalinnat olivat ensimmäinen näyte. Viimeisin ja kaikista raskauttavin oli Astanan jättäminen rannalle täysin epäloogisin perustein. ASO:n reiteistä olen valittanut jo 2004 lähtien ja sama tulee jatkumaan jos reitit ovat samanlaisia.

----------


## OJ

Kuulin tossa avautumisen Lancesta liittyen sen maasturikuvioihin.

Lance ajeli pienempiä maasturointikisoja tossa keväällä ja fidupää kun on, niin ottaessaan turpaan 40-50-v ikureilta, heitti kammen suoraksi. Eikä nyt puhuta mistään Leadvillen tasoisista kisoista.

Kaverilla on sen verran iso ego, että on pakko heittää kampi suoraksi tyyliin 5km ennen maalia, ettei tuloksissa näy miten paskasti pyörä kulkee. Kisoja markkinoidaan Lancella, että "tulkaa testaamaan miten kulkee Lanceen verrattuna". Sitten tää starttirahat kuittaava mulkku heittä sivuun ennen maalia ja itkee lehdistötilaisuudessa, että "treenikisahan tämä ja en mä viitti mitään vanhuksia vastaan kisata, eli parempi heivata kuin nöyryyttää amatöörejä". Jostain kumman syystä näitä juttuja ei koskaan julkaistu mediassa...

Kun nousukuntoisena ja puhtaana ei kykene lahjakkaiden kuskien vauhtiin, niin voisi edes niellä ylpeytensä ja ajaa maaliin ja olla kiukuttelematta. Leadvillessä sitten kelpasi ajaa maaliin saakka kun oli satsit paremmin kohdillaan.

----------


## Deve

> Kuulin tossa avautumisen Lancesta liittyen sen maasturikuvioihin.



Unohdit pistää viestin [mutu]-tageihin, sillä tämä viesti on tasoa hevosmiesten tietotoimisto.

----------


## kh74

> jolla pyritään edistämään syövän aihettamia oneglmia maailmassa.



Ai noinko se olikin? En mä sitten sille mitään lahjoita.  :Hymy:

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Kuulin tossa avautumisen Lancesta liittyen sen maasturikuvioihin.
> 
> Lance ajeli pienempiä maasturointikisoja tossa keväällä ja fidupää kun on, niin ottaessaan turpaan 40-50-v ikureilta, heitti kammen suoraksi. Eikä nyt puhuta mistään Leadvillen tasoisista kisoista.
> 
> Kaverilla on sen verran iso ego, että on pakko heittää kampi suoraksi tyyliin 5km ennen maalia, ettei tuloksissa näy miten paskasti pyörä kulkee. Kisoja markkinoidaan Lancella, että "tulkaa testaamaan miten kulkee Lanceen verrattuna". Sitten tää starttirahat kuittaava mulkku heittä sivuun ennen maalia ja itkee lehdistötilaisuudessa, että "treenikisahan tämä ja en mä viitti mitään vanhuksia vastaan kisata, eli parempi heivata kuin nöyryyttää amatöörejä". Jostain kumman syystä näitä juttuja ei koskaan julkaistu mediassa...
> 
> Kun nousukuntoisena ja puhtaana ei kykene lahjakkaiden kuskien vauhtiin, niin voisi edes niellä ylpeytensä ja ajaa maaliin ja olla kiukuttelematta. Leadvillessä sitten kelpasi ajaa maaliin saakka kun oli satsit paremmin kohdillaan.



ei mun mielestä tuossa ole mitään ihmeellistä. kyllä mäkin vetäisin kammen suoraksi, jos näyttäisi kisassa siltä, että turistit menee ohi. ei sellaisesta kannata huutaa lehdille, eikä se kovin mediaseksikästä ole muutenkaan. Kyllä LA:lla on varaa vähän keskivertopulliaista suurempaan egoon. vai?

----------


## Oz

Olympialaisten maantiepyöräilyä seuratessa kiinnitti huomiota, miten moni löi kammen suoraksi, kun ei kulkenut.

----------


## OJ

> Unohdit pistää viestin [mutu]-tageihin, sillä tämä viesti on tasoa hevosmiesten tietotoimisto.



Vahan niinkuin suurin osa muustakin tan palstan lapasta? Tuttu kuski oli ajamassa ko. kisaa ja tekemassa Freelancena juttua kanukkien nettisivulle. Lehdistotilaisuudessa sitten haistatteli niille vanhoille ukoille, jotka pieksi sen pyoran paalla. Kisasta kertovaa juttua ei vaan koskaan julkaistu kanukkisivulla eika muillakaan sivuilla mainittu kuin tulokset ja nekin vain osittain.

Jos kolmen tunnin kisassa lyo kammen suoraksi 5km ennen maalia sijalta 20jotain ja menee lehdistotilaisuuteen haukkumaan kilpakumppanit, niin on aika maailman luokan hyva tyyppi. Mun mielesta toi on aika pyllyilya.

----------


## Soolo

Huhut kertovat Lancen olevan erittäin timmissä kunnossa lokakuuhun nähden, tosissaan ottaa tämän comebackin..  :Leveä hymy:  

Onko joku koskaan edes kuvitellut ettei Lancella ole egoa? 7 Touri voiton verran, mies tekee mitä lystää ja puolestani saakin tehdä niin.. Jos joku maasturikuviossa vetää herneen nenään, vetäköön, varmasti moni muukin on vetänyt.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Näillä palstoilla on vuodesta toiseen (itse kirjautunut tänne -99) arviolta 80% niistä, jotka ovat ottaneet kantaa LA:n menestymismahdollisuuksiin, kirjoittanut tyylillä "LA ihan syvältä, LA:lla ei enää MITÄÄN saumaa, ainakin 20 oikeasti kovempaa tourin voittajakandidaattia ym. ym.". Joka vuosi puheet loppuneet viim. heinäkuussa, ja alkaneet jälleen syksyllä kiihtyen kevättä kohti. On ollut huvittavaa todeta heinäkuussa, kuinka taas kävikään.

----------


## OJ

> Näillä palstoilla on vuodesta toiseen (itse kirjautunut tänne -99) arviolta 80% niistä, jotka ovat ottaneet kantaa LA:n menestymismahdollisuuksiin, kirjoittanut tyylillä "LA ihan syvältä, LA:lla ei enää MITÄÄN saumaa, ainakin 20 oikeasti kovempaa tourin voittajakandidaattia ym. ym.". Joka vuosi puheet loppuneet viim. heinäkuussa, ja alkaneet jälleen syksyllä kiihtyen kevättä kohti. On ollut huvittavaa todeta heinäkuussa, kuinka taas kävikään.



Viimeistään heinäkuussa alkaa olemaan sen verran hyvissä lääkkeissä, että pyörä kulkee? Kova kuskihan se on, ei siinä mitään, mutta mun on tosi hankala revetä riemusta kun se tuuppaa menemään jollain >6,5W/kg tehoilla. Ja faktahan on se, että proffaympyröissä on varmaan se 10-20 kovempaa Tourin voittajakandidaattia, mutta silti Lance on voittanut kisan seitsemän kertaa. Joku pitää tätä hienona asiana...

Tähän kun yhdistetään yleisön perverssi halu nähdä yli-inhimillisiä suorituksia suorastaan sairailla etapeilla, mutta samalla ollaan valmiita polttamaan douppaajat elävältä. Eli vaaditaan douppisuorituksia, mutta satsittaminen on nykyään vähintäänkin rikos ihmiskuntaa vastaan. Mun mielestä melko kiero tilanne.

----------


## MV

> Ja faktahan on se, että proffaympyröissä on varmaan se 10-20 kovempaa Tourin voittajakandidaattia, mutta silti Lance on voittanut kisan seitsemän kertaa.



Itse asiassa viimeistään vuoden 2001 jälkeen Armstrongilla oli vain haastajia, ja voiton valuminen muille olisi vaatinut romahtamista a la Indurain tai lopettamista. Mistä tämä sitten johtuu? Osittain pyöräilyn heikosta tasosta (post-festina), osittain Armstrongin ainutlaatuisesta mahdollisuudesta keskittyä vain yhteen kisaan, osittain USP:n mahdollisuudesta ostaa kovimmat haastajat omaan talliin, osittain pyöräilyn pitkän kilpailukalenterin mahdollistamasta erikoistumisesta muihin kisoihin jne jne.

----------


## buhvalo

> Viimeistään heinäkuussa alkaa olemaan sen verran hyvissä lääkkeissä, että pyörä kulkee? Kova kuskihan se on, ei siinä mitään, mutta mun on tosi hankala revetä riemusta kun se tuuppaa menemään jollain >6,5W/kg tehoilla.



Hyvää propagandaa taas, jos puhutaan 1h tehoista. :Leveä hymy:  Pistäppä esimerkkejä missä LA tai joku muu on pukannut tollasia tehoja.

----------


## Deve

Melkonen déjà vu tuli tätä lukiessa taas.

----------


## OJ

> Hyvää propagandaa taas, jos puhutaan 1h tehoista. Pistäppä esimerkkejä missä LA tai joku muu on pukannut tollasia tehoja.



Alpe d'Huez aika-ajo, tosin se ei ole tuntia, mutta se on aika korkealla. Väsyneillä jaloilla irtoaa tämän artikkelin mukaan 6,2W/kg etapin loppunousussa noin niinkuin keskitehona. Cyclingnews ja Ric Stern lienevät kuitenkin ihan yleisesti hyväksyttyjä lähteitä? Boardman oli samoissa lukemissa superman tunnin ennätystä ajaessaan. Kun tempoa lykkää menemään ~50km/h vauhdilla tunnin ajan (tasaisemmalla reitillä esim. 53km/h), niin keskiwatit ovat korkealla. 420W ja hipofillari eivät riitä keulille kysy vaikka Millarilta. 53km/h vauhtiin pitää liukkaankin kaverin työntää ainakin se 470W ja se on aivan järkyttävä määrä watteja vähän isommallekin (72-74kg) kuskille.

Esimerkkejä löytyy lisää kun selailee proffakisojen tuloksia.





> Itse asiassa viimeistään vuoden 2001 jälkeen Armstrongilla oli vain haastajia, ja voiton valuminen muille olisi vaatinut romahtamista a la Indurain tai lopettamista. Mistä tämä sitten johtuu? Osittain pyöräilyn heikosta tasosta (post-festina), osittain Armstrongin ainutlaatuisesta mahdollisuudesta keskittyä vain yhteen kisaan, osittain USP:n mahdollisuudesta ostaa kovimmat haastajat omaan talliin, osittain pyöräilyn pitkän kilpailukalenterin mahdollistamasta erikoistumisesta muihin kisoihin jne jne.



Ai mistä johtuu? Lance reagoi lääkitykseen muita paremmin, Ferrari osaa hommansa, Lancella oli aina ylivoimaisesti vahvin joukkue noin muutamia luetellakseni.

Eniten mua ärsyttää koko tilanteessa se, että aivan tolkuttomia ja epäinhimillisiä suorituksia tehnyt Lance asetetaan epäilyjen yläpuolelle, samaan aikaan kun käytännössä kaikki muut voittajat lynkataan, ja kaikki kuskit Lancen ympärillä ovat kärynneet. Ei käy järkeen.

----------


## buhvalo

> Alpe d'Huez aika-ajo, tosin se ei ole tuntia. Väsyneillä jaloilla irtoaa tämän artikkelin mukaan 6,2W/kg etapin loppunousussa noin niinkuin keskitehona. Cyclingnews ja Ric Stern lienevät kuitenkin ihan yleisesti hyväksyttyjä lähteitä? Boardman oli samoissa lukemissa superman tunnin ennätystä ajaessaan. Kun tempoa lykkää menemään ~50km/h vauhdilla tunnin ajan (tasaisemmalla reitillä esim. 53km/h), niin keskiwatit ovat korkealla. 420W ja hipofillari eivät riitä keulille kysy vaikka Millarilta. 53km/h vauhtiin pitää liukkaankin kaverin työntää ainakin se 470W ja se on aivan järkyttävä määrä watteja vähän isommallekin (72-74kg) kuskille.




Aika isoja eroja lasketuissa tehoissa. Eli tääkin vääntö on aivan turhaa ellei ole oikeaa mittadataa.

Interestingly, in the final ITT of the 2005 Tour, Lim calculated that Armstrong generated an average of 410 watts during his 1h 11′46″ winning ride, or 5.7 watts/kg. The only other rider to produce over 400 watts in the ITT was Jan Ullrich.

http://le-grimpeur.net/blog/archives/16

Lisäys:
Romingeirlle laskennalliset tehot 1994, 7.2w/kg superman 1h kokeessa.
Boardmaninlle 2000 tehot 5.8w/kg UCI luokitetussa 1h kokeessa, kun 1996 ne oli 6.4w/kg superman 1h kokeessa.

Kyllähän noita tehoja on joskus löytynyt (90-luvun puolessavälin jolloin maksamakkarassakin oli enemmän maksaa), mutta mistään hirmutuloksista ei ole viimeajoilta evidenssiä. UCI luokitetun 1h ajon ennätys on muuten tällähetkellä saavutettu 5.4w/kg:lla. Noissa maantieaika-ajoissa ei voi saada tarkkaa laskentaa tulosta kun jokin pienikin tuuli ja tuulen vaihtelu vaikuttaa niin paljon keskinoputeen ja tehoihin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Eniten mua ärsyttää koko tilanteessa se, että aivan tolkuttomia ja epäinhimillisiä suorituksia tehnyt Lance asetetaan epäilyjen yläpuolelle, samaan aikaan kun käytännössä kaikki muut voittajat lynkataan, ja kaikki kuskit Lancen ympärillä ovat kärynneet. Ei käy järkeen.



Tuossahan pointti on se että Lance ON voittaja ja läpäissyt samat testit kuin häviäjät, mikä nostaa sen jo muiden kuskien yläpuolelle. Lancehan ei saavutuksillaan ja puhtailla D-näytteillä ole juurikaan epäilyjen ulkopuolella, vaan päinvastoin melkoisen metsästyksen kohteena. Lisäks pitäis pystyä analysoimaan, kuinka tolkuttomia suorituksia se on loppujen lopuksi tehnyt. Se on ollut hyvä aika-ajossa ja vuorilla mutta kumpikaan ei ole tainnut olla aivan suvereenia esitystä vaikka voittoja TT:ssä useimmiten tuli.

Se, onko se käyttänyt tai ei, on uskon ja maailmankatsomuksen asia. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Aika isoja eroja lasketuissa tehoissa. Eli tääkin vääntö on aivan turhaa ellei ole oikeaa mittadataa.
> 
> Interestingly, in the final ITT of the 2005 Tour, Lim calculated that Armstrong generated an average of 410 watts during his 1h 11′46″ winning ride, or 5.7 watts/kg. The only other rider to produce over 400 watts in the ITT was Jan Ullrich.



Onpas liukkaita kavereita tai ihan reipas myötänen ollu, toisaalta toi reitti oli melkein kääntöpaikalla ja matkalle oli sattunut ihan sopiva 5,7km nousu ja tietty laskuakin. Christian Vande Velde muuten ajeli menneenä kesänä vuoria ylös ja aika-ajoja suunnilleen samoilla wateilla, mutta kiloa kohti pikkusen paremmilla tehoilla. Nämä on mitattu mittarilla. Kuitenkin Vande Velde vietti Alpe d'Huezia noustessaan yli 41 minuuttia. Tietty voi väittää, että nousun aika olisi ollut kolme minuuttia nopeampi ilman Schleckien jarruttelua.

Aika-ajossa on kieltämättä aika paljon muuttujia, mutta sinne 50km/h korville ei kyllä hikisesti yli 400W ajeta, ellei ole ihan kiitettävää myötäistä tai tyyntä ja tasaista.

No mistäpä näitä varmasti tietää. Saattaahan ne olla kaikki muut paitsi kärähtäneet ihan puhtaita. Ainoa mistä voi toivottavasti olla varma on omat tekemiset.

----------


## buhvalo

> No mistäpä näitä varmasti tietää. Saattaahan ne olla kaikki muut paitsi kärähtäneet ihan puhtaita.



Niinpä ne saattaa olla, siksi vain syylliseksi todetut ovat syyllisiä. :Hymy: 





> Ainoa mistä voi toivottavasti olla varma on omat tekemiset.



Aina löytyy kuitenkin joku joka tietää nekin paremmin.

----------


## erkkk

> Aika isoja eroja lasketuissa tehoissa. Eli tääkin vääntö on aivan turhaa ellei ole oikeaa mittadataa.
> 
> Interestingly, in the final ITT of the 2005 Tour, Lim calculated that Armstrong generated an average of 410 watts during his 1h 11′46″ winning ride, or 5.7 watts/kg. The only other rider to produce over 400 watts in the ITT was Jan Ullrich.
> 
> http://le-grimpeur.net/blog/archives/16
> 
> Lisäys:
> Romingeirlle laskennalliset tehot 1994, 7.2w/kg superman 1h kokeessa.
> Boardmaninlle 2000 tehot 5.8w/kg UCI luokitetussa 1h kokeessa, kun 1996 ne oli 6.4w/kg superman 1h kokeessa.
> ...



Noi tehot on aivan alakanttiin, tai sit laskijan mittari näyttää aivan mitä sattuu. Suomestakin löytyy kavereita jotka tuuppaa noilla tehoilla, ja silti jäisi Ulle/A kaksikolle lähemmäs 2 minuuttia kympillä. Romingerin tehoissa on sentään jotain järkeä, puhtaiden miesten täysin saavuttamattomissa. Muistaakseni sakemannit tykkäs tehdä testit 4 minsan kuormalla ja 25W portaalla. Ulle sakkas johonkin 560W tienoille, siitä on todella pitkä matka alaspäin tohon 400 Wattiin, ja sitä mihin aikaa vuodesta ja millä veriarvoilla testi oli tehty ei ole mitään havaintoa.

Tehoja on ihan kiva katsella, mutta niistä ei hirveästi ole hyötyä jos verrataan harjoituskauden luomutehoja ja lasketaan niistä miten veren sakkauspisteessä pyörä kulkee keskellä kesää. Tosin eipä noista harjoituskauden veriarvoistakaan oiken mitään osaa sanoa kun esim tunnettu hiihtäjäkaksikko lompsi testeihin keskellä kesää 200++ hb-arvoilla kultaisella 90-luvulla. Onhan se kiva että reeneistä palautuu eikä uppoa suohon.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Muutama aika Alp D'Huezia ylös:

2008 - Sastre - time: 0:39:31 - W\kg: 6.81

2004 - Lance - time: 0:37:36 - W\kg: 7.02

2001 - Lance - time: 0:38:01 - W\kg: 6.91

1997 - Jan Ullrich - time: 0:38:23 - W\kg: 6.77

1997 - Pantani - time: 0:37:35 - W\kg: 7.57

1994 - Pantani - time: 0:38:00 - W\kg: 7.45

Varmaan vähän lähteittäin vaihtelee ja tietenkin sen mukaan mitä systeemipainoiksi on laskettu. Tuo mäki on kuulemma suojaisempi kuin esim Ventoux ja siinä mielessä tuulen merkitys ei pitäisi olla suuri kun vauhdit ovat pieniä.

----------


## OJ

> Muutama aika Alp D'Huezia ylös:
> 
> 2008 - Sastre - time: 0:39:31 - W\kg: 6.81
> 
> 2004 - Lance - time: 0:37:36 - W\kg: 7.02
> 
> 2001 - Lance - time: 0:38:01 - W\kg: 6.91
> 
> 1997 - Jan Ullrich - time: 0:38:23 - W\kg: 6.77
> ...



Mä olen lukenu Lancelle arvioidun 6,7W/kg, mikä sekin on jo aivan älytön teho. Toi 7W/kg meinaisi 72-74 kiloisella Lancella 505-520W keskitehoa. Kohl ei muuten päässyt alle 41 minuutin vaikka oli Ceraa koneessa ja vaikutti ajaneensa ihan tosissaan.

Kun vertaa 80-luvun aikoja noihin kärkiaikoihin, niin eron voi mitata almanakalla. Tietty kalusto on kehittynyt, mutta en tiedä voiko 2-2,5 kilon painoerolla selittää yli viiden minuutin eron kun esimerkiksi Lemond ja Fignon oli molemmat pyöräilyfriikkejä ja heidän aikojen jälkeen ei ole tapahtunut mitään mullistusta treenimetodeissa. Ainoa iso tapahtuma oli vuonna -91 proffakuvioihin saapunut EPO ja myöhemmin muut vastaavat aineet sekä kehittynyt veritankkaus. Vuonna -90 Lemond veti Indurainia turpaan 6-0 ja seuraavana vuonna tuli takaisin korkojen kera vaikka Lemond oli edellisvuotta kovemmassa kunnossa.

Hauska verrata noita watteja omiinsa. Kuinkahan usein menee 4W/kg 40-50min ajalla rikki Suomen elite-kisoissa? SM-kisoissa lopullisen hatkan alussa?

----------


## Pexi

Typerä kysymys (niitä mulla on paljon), mutta millä helekutilla noita keskitehoja oikein laskeskellaan? Ne laskurit joita moon nähny, huomioi yksin tai ryhmässä ajon kai pelkästään jollain ilmanvastuksen hihavakiolla. Kun nousutkin vedetään vaikka vaatimattomalla 25 km/h nopeudella, on tarvittavien wattien määrä aikalailla erilainen soolona tai mikkihiiriryhmässä ajaen. Kai? Vai?

----------


## buhvalo

Ei kai siinä sitten, niiltä lähtee sitä tehoa. :Hymy: 

Mitenkäs tuo 2001 Huez, ajoko LA sen kokonaan keulassa vai osan peesissä. Melko pieni ero tuohon 2004 aikaan joka on siis TT.

----------


## MV

> Mitenkäs tuo 2001 Huez, ajoko LA sen kokonaan keulassa vai osan peesissä. Melko pieni ero tuohon 2004 aikaan joka on siis TT.



Taisi iskeä irti vähän tuon ajanottopisteen jälkeen ja ajoi sitten issekseen maaliin. Mitä nyt ohitti joitain irtiottelijoita.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Niin asialla voi kikkailla, tahallaan tai ei. Pantanin koko oli luokkaa 172 cm/54kg (siis laihan 15-vuotiaan pojan paino). Jos tähän lisätään systeemipainoa (kaikki ajossa mukana kulkeva varustus) 8,5 kiloa on Pantanin huipputulos luokkaa 6,5 w/kg.

----------


## StantheMan

Lancen haastattelu: ESPN

Ehkä jutusta selviää kenen tikkarin se paha-Lance on tällä kertaa varastanut! :Vihainen: 



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Länssin "valmentaja" Carmichael kertoilee sivuillaan länssin treenistä.

2 x viikossa 5-5,5h
2 x viikossa 3-4h, 2 x 20min vetoja just alle Anaer-kynnyksen (380-400W)
1 kevyt lenkki
1 x viikossa lyhyitä vetoja lyhyellä palautuksella Tabata-tyyliin
1 x lepopäivä

Ihan sopiva viikko. Suunnilleen 900TSS pistettä, eli on se Lance kyllä kova sälli. Carmichael on ilmeisesti kääntänyt kelkkansa kun toi just alle Anaer-kynnyksen piti olla "ei kenenkään maata" mistä on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä. Ensi kesänä Lance sitten työntää tempoa >450w teholla tunnin ajan ja painoa on 2-4 kiloa vähemmän, eli kyllä toi treeni varmaan iskee kuin miljoona volttia.

----------


## buhvalo

> Länssin "valmentaja" Carmichael kertoilee sivuillaan länssin treenistä.
> 
> 2 x viikossa 5-5,5h
> 2 x viikossa 3-4h, 2 x 20min vetoja just alle Anaer-kynnyksen (380-400W)
> 1 kevyt lenkki
> 1 x viikossa lyhyitä vetoja lyhyellä palautuksella Tabata-tyyliin
> 1 x lepopäivä



Aikaisemmilta vuosilta sillä oli 4*20min tuossa kynnyksellä, eikä lepopäiviä ollenkaan. Noista pitkissä lenkeissä taittiin mennä jopa niin alas kuin 110 sykeille. 

On se pappa vähän hiipunut kun pitää jotain lepopäiviäkin tunkea ohjelmaan. :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Jos Lance painaa nyt vaikkapa 75 kiloa, niin 5,5 tuntia 3-4w/kg on jo ihan miehekästä puhinaa, ei siinä mitään.

----------


## OJ

> Jos Lance painaa nyt vaikkapa 75 kiloa, niin 5,5 tuntia 3-4w/kg on jo ihan miehekästä puhinaa, ei siinä mitään.



4W/kg on aika tiukkaa vääntöä, mutta toi 3W/kg nyt ei ole mitenkään tavatonta. Tietty palautuminen tommosesta treenistä vie aikaa jopa parhaan superlahjakkuuden tapauksessa ja laskee luonnollisia hormonitasoja sekä veriarvoja.

----------


## mandello

Jos on innostunut seuraamaan Lancen puuhia (treenejä tuntuu kommentoivan aika rajallisesti), niin mies pitää nykyään twitter-miniblogia.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Lance oli tämänpäiväisessä Simpsons jaksossa vieraana.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ikurit sai kyytiä.. Mikä se tollanen kaveri on, joka aloittaa kauden veivaamalla 25,6 km kumpuilevan reitin 46,4 keskinopeudella?

----------


## m e r k s

> Ikurit sai kyytiä.. Mikä se tollanen kaveri on, joka aloittaa kauden veivaamalla 25,6 km kumpuilevan reitin 46,4 keskinopeudella?



Varmaankin kyse tästä, ihan kivasti näyttää kulkeneen.

----------


## OJ

> Ikurit sai kyytiä.. Mikä se tollanen kaveri on, joka aloittaa kauden veivaamalla 25,6 km kumpuilevan reitin 46,4 keskinopeudella?



Sellainen, joka ensi kesänä veivaa samanlaisessa maastossa tuplasti pidemmän matkan paljon kovemmalla keskarilla. Ei se kyllä tota kisaa voinut tosissaan ajaa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ei kai tosissaan, mutta onhan se aika kelpo lähtötaso alkavalle kaudelle.

Onko Giron reititys jo julkaistu..meinaan että ojentaako se kättä yhtään aika-ajajan suuntaan vai nojaako vuoristoetapeihin enemmän? Voi siinä vanha koville joutua ellei kovin alkuun tule pitkää tempoa. Sitten sitä voisi hallita vuoristoetapeilla hyvällä joukkueella ajamalla tasaiselta tarpeeksi pitkälle ylös tasaista kovaa.

----------


## VesaP

Lance tuulitunnelissa hiomassa ajoasentoa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ov08/nov05news

----------


## OJ

Läänssin tempokaverin SRM tiedot TrainingPeaksin nettisivuilla. Taisi Lance vetää suurimman osan matkasta...

----------


## kauris

> Lance tuulitunnelissa hiomassa ajoasentoa:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ov08/nov05news



Näytti vartalo rintakehän tienoilta suhteettoman paksulta. Meinasin äkkiseltään sanoa, että läskiltä mutta siitä tuskin on kyse. Ettei selässä ollut jotain täytettä ilmanohjailua varten...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

LA:n selkävauriosta johtuva (onks oikea termi kyfoosi?) patti saa näyttämään niinkuin siellä olisi kisamotskarikuskin niskasuojus tai snadi camelback puvun alla. Surkuhupaisaa kyllä, nähdäkseni se oikeanlaisen aika-ajokypärän kanssa muodostaa paremman ilmavirtausasetelman pään taakse yläselkään kuin 'normaalikuntoisella' ajajalla. Täydellinen paketti; w/kg eli mäkiajo parani syövän lihasmassamenetyksellä kun pumpun ominaisuudet säilyivät ja selän rakenne viimeistelee tasamaa-ajon aerodynamiikan..

Onhan kaverilla varmaan vähän ylimääräistäkin kropassa nyt mutta lienee 'riittävästi' ulkoilua toukokuulle mennessä luvassa. Ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä muuttaako osallistumisensa kaikkiin klassikoihin niiden luonnetta vai hakeeko se sieltä vaan kovaa perusvauhtia.

----------


## VesaP

> Onhan kaverilla varmaan vähän ylimääräistäkin kropassa nyt mutta lienee 'riittävästi' ulkoilua toukokuulle mennessä luvassa.



Uusimman Cyclingnewssin artikkelin mukaan Länsen valmentaja kertoo että tällä hetkellä painoa on 76kg, ja yleensä Tourin alkaessa ollut 72kg massaa, joten aika tiukassa lihassa on hän jo nyt näin talvikauden alussa.

----------


## OJ

> Uusimman Cyclingnewssin artikkelin mukaan Länsen valmentaja kertoo että tällä hetkellä painoa on 76kg, ja yleensä Tourin alkaessa ollut 72kg massaa, joten aika tiukassa lihassa on hän jo nyt näin talvikauden alussa.



Kun kattelee noita Tour de Gruene kuvia, niin on pikkusen hankala kuvitella Läännsin pudottavan neljää kiloa ensi kesään mennessä kun se pitää ottaa pääosin lihaksesta. Tietty saattaa olla parempi polttaa lihasta ja menettää vähän tehoja kun yrittää saada tehoja kuljettamaan tota 75-76 kiloa. Vaikka proffat ovatkin puhtaampia kuin aikaisemmin, niin se ~6w/kg pitää kumminkin saada koneesta irti, että pysyy vuorilla kyydissä ja enemmän jos haluaa voittaa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Musta ne kuvat on juuri sen oloisia, että pudotettavaa kyllä on. Eikä se varmaan ole niin iso ongelma kun se lähtee joukkueleiritykseen, tehomittari laskee todellisen energiankäytön ja varmaankaan kaverit eivät kokkaa itse ruokia.

Tuli mieleen, että Cancellaran yksi tavoite on Flanders ensi keväänä ja LA on suunnitellut  ajavansa tuon myös. Olisiko hyvä pari päästää kahdestaan hatkaan? Saxo ja Astana voisi näyttää yleisölle oikein kukkotappelun; kumpi noista voittaisi kirin vai vetäisikö 'se heikompi'  niin lujaa edessä, että toinen ei jaksaisikaan vääntää ohi?

----------


## StantheMan

http://video.cyclingnews.com/video/2...layer.php?id=1

Video vanhan kantturan tuulitunneliajosta. Ihan varmaan taas ajaa dopattuna. :Sarkastinen:  Ei voi muuten noin lujaa ajaa noin helposti.

----------


## Soolo

Seuraako kukaan Lancen twitteriä?

Mies reissaa pitkin Jenkkejä/maailmaa lähes päivittäin, aivan uskomatonta.
http://twitter.com/lancearmstrong

Leipheimer puhuu Lancesta
http://www.cycleto.com/index.php?opt...article&id=639

----------


## vetooo

Pistetään nyt tänne kun ei parempaakaan ketjua tuntunut löytyvän. Eli Aleksander Vinokourovin mahdollinen paluu näyttää yhä todennäköisemmältä. Vinokourovin paluu Astanaan herätäiä minussa negatiivisia ajatuksia. Mies sai "vain" vuoden pannan, vaikka yleinen käytäntö veridopingista on kaksi vuotta. UCI on myös ärähtänyt ja ei hyväksy vuoden kilpailukieltoa. Vinon paluu Astanaan ei saa minulta täyttä tukea. Tallin jo ennestään heikohko imago kärsisi entisestään Vinon paluusta. Isommat herrat päättävät kuitenkin näistä asioista. 

Olisihan se kieltämättä aika erikoista nähdä Astanan väreissä Tourissa Contador, Armstrong, Lephiemer, Klöden, Vinokourov, Zubeldia ja kolme vahvaa muuta nimeä. Armstrongin osallistuminen Touriin ei nyt ole varmaa ja Vino ei sitä tule 90 % varmuudella ajamaan. Ja voi olla, että Lephiemer tai Klöden tulee panostamaan enemmän Vueltaan. Vaikea uskoa, että he rakentaisivat suurimman huippukuntonsa heinäkuuta varten puhtaasti apuajajan hommiin. Jos Klöden ja Leipheimer ajaisivat muissa tallessa, he olisivat ehdottomia kokonaiskisan voittajaehdokkaita.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...v08/nov13news2

----------


## Soolo

Veikkaisin Vinon ajavan loppuvuoden kisat, ei missään nimessä aja ennen Touria, toivon mukaan, samaa mieltä vedon kanssa.

Popovyth palkattiin takaisin talliin, aika hurjalta näyttää joukkue, etappi kisoja ajatellen...
Lance osallistunee joihinkin kevään klassikoihin, mitään mahdollisuuksia? Flanderin ainakin aikoo ajaa, Johanin mukaan.....
Tulihan sitä säpinää karmivan tylsälle talvi tauolle!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Veikkaisin Vinon ajavan loppuvuoden kisat, ei missään nimessä aja ennen Touria, toivon mukaan, samaa mieltä vedon kanssa.
> 
> Popovyth palkattiin takaisin talliin, aika hurjalta näyttää joukkue, etappi kisoja ajatellen...
> Lance osallistunee joihinkin kevään klassikoihin, mitään mahdollisuuksia? Flanderin ainakin aikoo ajaa, Johanin mukaan.....
> Tulihan sitä säpinää karmivan tylsälle talvi tauolle!!



Popovitsh takaisin Bruyneelin miehistöön. Aivan järjetön joukkue kasassa. Ei taida heikentynyt CSC:kään enää pystyä laittamaan kapuloita rattaisiin. Aika uskomaton ryhmä Astanalla tällä hetkellä, ei voi muuta sanoa. On se erikoista, kun Tourissa kahdesti viidenneksi sijoittunut Haimar Zubeldia on nyt joku tasamaajuhta.

----------


## Soolo

> Popovitsh takaisin Bruyneelin miehistöön. Aivan järjetön joukkue kasassa. Ei taida heikentynyt CSC:kään enää pystyä laittamaan kapuloita rattaisiin. Aika uskomaton ryhmä Astanalla tällä hetkellä, ei voi muuta sanoa. On se erikoista, kun Tourissa kahdesti viidenneksi sijoittunut Haimar Zubeldia on nyt joku tasamaajuhta.



Jos sairastumisia/kolareita ei satu, Astana vie kaikki isot ympäriajot, aivan käsittämätön joukkue..

----------


## OJ

> Jos sairastumisia/kolareita ei satu, Astana vie kaikki isot ympäriajot, aivan käsittämätön joukkue..



Alkaa varmaan Popollakin pyörä taas kulkemaan. Se on se harjoittelu semmosta rakettitieteilyä, että ei sitä muut osaa kuin Bruyneeli.

Täällä porukka taputtaa käsiä kun vanhan koulun jäärät tulee takaisin pissimään muroihin. Voitte sitten jeesustella muissa topikeissa miten pyöräily kärsii dopingista ja sitten takaisin tähän ketjuun kehumaan.

----------


## StantheMan

Onneksi nuoret sankari ovat pysyneet dopingista erossa! Eiköhän noista vanhoista joskus aika jätä ja laji puhdistuu.

----------


## mandello

Bikeradarin sivulla on Lancen videohaastattelu (9min)

----------


## fratello

Revi tästä... Asta vuonna 2009. Team Astana for 2009 includes Lance Armstrong, Assan Bazayev, Jani Brajkovic, Alberto Contador, Valeriy Dmitriyev, Aleksandr Dyachenko, Jesús Hernández, Chris Horner, Maxim Iglinskiy, Roman Kireyev, Andreas Klöden, Berik Kupeshov, Levi Leipheimer, Steve Morabito, Dmitriy Muravyev, Daniel Navarro, Benjamín Noval, Sérgio Paulinho, Yaroslav Popovych, Bolat Raimbekov, Gregory Rast, Sergey Renev, José Luis Rubiera, Michael Schär, Tomas Vaitkus, Andrey Zeits and Haimar Zubeldia.

Voi olla egoissa pullisteluita.

----------


## MV

> Voi olla egoissa pullisteluita.



Eikös Egoi (Martinez) aja Euskatelissä?

----------


## fratello

Egoi Martínez de Esteban (born May 15, 1978, Etxarri-Aranatz, Navarra) is a Basque professional road bicycle racer for UCI ProTeam Euskaltel-Euskadi. In his first Tour de France, Martínez finished 41st overall at the 2004 Tour de France

Tahto kova, riitääkö voima?

----------


## passo

Hinckapie kehiin.. junasta puuttuu konduktööri!

----------


## vetooo

> Egoi Martínez de Esteban (born May 15, 1978, Etxarri-Aranatz, Navarra) is a Basque professional road bicycle racer for UCI ProTeam Euskaltel-Euskadi. In his first Tour de France, Martínez finished 41st overall at the 2004 Tour de France
> 
> Tahto kova, riitääkö voima?



Tahto ja voima riittävät varmasti suht korkealle. Vuonna 2006 Martinez voitti Espanjan ympäriajon mäkipistekisan ja vei 11. etapin voiton. Vuonna 2007 hän oli lähellä Ranskan ympäriajon etappivoittoa, mutta ryssi sen Simon Gerransille. Myöhemmin syksyllä Martinez ajoi muutaman päivän kultapaidassa Espanjan ympäriajossa.

Ja haluan ensi heinäkuussa nähdä mahdollisesti jo Arcalisin nousussa, kun 10 jäljellä olevasta ajajsta 6 on Astanan kuskeja. Siinä on miettimistä jopa herra Leblancille eläkepäiville.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Revi tästä... Asta vuonna 2009.



No käytännössähän kaikki tuosta joukkueesta eivät esim. sinne Touriin pääse.

Basso vs. Contador? Aika raaka pari..veikkaan että Evans kestä enää tuota mittelöä, ei ainakaan mäessä. Contador joutuu aika paineeseen, eikö sillä toisinaan ole mennyt aika-ajot vähän alakanttiin?

----------


## Samuli

Alkaa mennä Lancelta laskut sekaisin kuinka monta kertaa on testaajat käynnyt comeback ilmoituksen jälkeen. http://twitter.com/lancearmstrong

----------


## Soolo

Savoldelli, Lancen entinen apuajaja (huippuajaja itsekin) puhuu ex-kapteenistaan:

Savoldelli: Armstrong is one-up on his rivals
"They tried to cut him down in every way, but it was not possible. I can guarantee to you that there is no magic potion, I raced with him, believe me, he has something more than the others," said Savoldelli
"He loves to stay at the centre of attention, in the limelight. ... He carried out tests before announcing his return and he understands that he can still win. He is starting early on, debuting in January, because he needs a base. He will be at the Giro but his objective is to win the Tour."
Savoldelli competed against many of cycling's biggest names in his years as a professional. He believes Armstrong made the biggest impact on him – more than Marco Pantani, Gilberto Simoni, Ivan Basso and Damiano Cunego. "Armstrong was above all. I raced in the same team and he is an extraordinary character, truly unique."
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/nov08/nov17news2

Oma veikkaus, Lance voittaa Giron ja on toinen Contadorin jälkeen Tourissa.  :Leveä hymy:  Leipheimer täydentää podiumin ollen kolmas. 
Klöden/Levi/Zubeldia voittaa Vueltan.
Onko koskaan ollut näin vahvaa etappi joukkuetta sitten La Vie Clairen?

Onko jo 2009?

----------


## simojoki

29er on vissiin kuuminta hottia?
http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtb.php?i...08/rockyhill08

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Bruyneel näköjään pisti suitset suuhun l. ei kevätklassikoita Lancelle vaan normi ohjelma = GT-etappien opiskelua ja kovia harjoitus(etappi)kisoja. Harmi (olisi ollut kiva nähdä se Cancellara-Arstrong nokkapokka). Tuloksellisempaa kylläkin. 

Kuten nähdään, niin DS ja valmentaja neuvottelevat Lancen kanssa kilpailuohjelman aivan kuten 'alemmissakin painoluokissa'.

----------


## Samuli

Jäihän sinne Lancen ohjelmaan vielä Ronde, vaikka muut klassikot ruksattiin yli.

----------


## Soolo

Lancen haastattelu
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008...ce-donaldmcrae

----------


## htunkelo

> Lancen haastattelu
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008...ce-donaldmcrae



Mielenkiintoinen kohta artikkelista:





> we just have to support the best rider. If it's me I hope and assume they'll support me and if it's Alberto then I'm going to support him 100%.



Pari sivua aiemmin vetooo kirjoitti:





> Mielestäni olisi kohtuullista, että Armstrong tekisi palveluksensa oppi-isälleen Bruyneelille. Palvelus on se, että jenkki olisi apuajajana edes yhdessä Ranskan ympäriajossa. Häntä ovat auttaneet lukuisat tähdet (en huomio tässä myöhemmin kärynneitä pyöräilijöitä), kuten Hincapie, Ekimov, Landis, Hamilton, Heras, Rubiera, Azevedo, Pena ja kumppanit. Lancen olisi tasapuolisuuden vuoksi syytä tehdä palvelus Bruyneelille ja auttaa Contador toiseen(perättäiseen Ranskan ympäriajon voittoon. Avustaen toiseen perättäiseen voittoon sillä verukkella, että ASO täysin epäloogisesta syystä eväsi Astanan osallistumisen vuoden 2008 Touriin.



Olisihan se aika hieno juttu, jos Lance auttaisi Contadorin voittoon. 
Itse toivon kyllä, että Lance ottaa kapteenin paikan olemalla vain yksinkertaisesti kovempi kuski.

----------


## vetooo

> Olisihan se aika hieno juttu, jos Lance auttaisi Contadorin voittoon. 
> Itse toivon kyllä, että Lance ottaa kapteenin paikan olemalla vain yksinkertaisesti kovempi kuski.



Niin, se taitaa olla vaan tällä hetkellä sillä tavalla, että oikein kukaan ei tunnu tietävän totuutta Armstrongin ensi kauden tavoitteista Ranskan ympäriajoon. Viimeksi tällä viikolla Armstrong kertoi agressiivisesta ranskalaisyleisöstä, jota hän osittain pelkää. Oliko tuo jotain taktikointia vai ei. Lance viittasi Merckxin kohtaloon, joka esti belgialaista voittamasta kuudetta Touria ja siirtymällä Anquetilin edelle voittolistalla. Armstrong on hämmentänyt tätä osallistumistaan Touriin jo sen verran paljon, että ainakaan itse en pysty varmuudella sanomaan, aikooko texasilainen asettua lähtöviivalle Monacossa vai ei. Onko tämä Giroon osallistuminen puhdasta politkointia? Ehkä Armstrong aloittaa Tourin, mutta käyttää sitä puhtaasti kilpailukilometrien saamisessa Touriin. Ehkä hän tavoittelee Giron voittoa tosissaan. Puheet ovat aina puheita. Vaikka Sastre ja Menchov ovat kummatkin ilmoittaneet osallistuvansa Giroon, niin heidän päämääränään on ainoastaan saada kovia kilpailupäiviä alle ennen Touria. Bruyneel ja Armstrong lienevät ainoat kaksi henkilöä, jotka tietävät yhdysvaltalaisen ensi kauden tavoitteista. Vielä lisähämmennystä Lance aiheutti muuttamalla kevään klassikko-ohjelmaansa. Nyt hän aikoo osallistua vain Rondeen. Saapi nähdä mitä tapahtuu.

Ensi kesän Ranskan ympäriajosta oma versioni Astanan kohdalla on seuraava. Bruyneel on antanut Contadorille takeet siitä, että espanjalainen on Astanan ainoa kapteeni ja vain hänelle ajetaan. Armstrong (ja Bruyneel) pyrkii/pyrkivät hälventämään näitä spekulaatioita Astanan kapteenivalinnasta mahdollisimman pitkään. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi tietenkin pysyä hiljaa, mutta toisaalta huomion vieminen muualle on myös ymmärrettävää. Astanan taktiikkana lienee kuitenkin varmaa se, että kenellekään muulle ajajalle ei anneta mahdollisuuksia tavoitella kapteenin roolia. Leipheimer ja Klöden ajavat puhtaasti kapteenille Tourissa. Heille annetaan mahdollisuus kenties voittaa Vuelta (riippuen Contadorin halukkuudesta lähteä tavoittelemaan myös Vueltan voittoa). Ei tästä oikein ota mitään selvää...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Veikkaan että Astana pyrkii voittamaan sekä Giron, että Tourin ja Lancen annetaan olla kapteeni vain jos hän pystyy näyttämään valmistavissa kisoissa tarpeeksi plussaa (= kisatulokset ja mittatulokset yhdessä). Tällöinkin vain Girossa. Jos taso ei ole tarpeeksi kova ennen kisoja, tulee hänestä seuraava Ekimov. Veikkaan että tämäkin riittää hänelle.

----------


## fratello

Tiimi tehnyt mielenkiitoisen valinnan urheilutoiminnan johtajaksi:
Rudy Pevenage

Muistatte kenen miehen takaa tämä nimi löytyy.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ov08/nov21news

jatkoa odottaessa......

----------


## sahara

> Puheet ovat aina puheita. Vaikka Sastre ja Menchov ovat kummatkin ilmoittaneet osallistuvansa Giroon, niin heidän päämääränään on ainoastaan saada kovia kilpailupäiviä alle ennen Touria.



Ei välttämättä ainakaan Sastren kohdalla näin ole http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...v08/nov20news2

----------


## vetooo

> Ei välttämättä ainakaan Sastren kohdalla näin ole http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...v08/nov20news2



Ongelmaksi voi muodostua se, että Sastren tallia ei ehkä kutsuta koko Giroon. Sastren ryhmä on kakkostason Cervelo TestTeam.

----------


## MV

> Itse toivon kyllä, että Lance ottaa kapteenin paikan olemalla vain yksinkertaisesti kovempi kuski.



Nimenomaan näin, eikä esim hankkimalla korkean profiilin sponssia kotimaastaan.

OT: aikas palion OT:tä tässä topikissa nykyisin. Eikös yleiselle kilpapyöräilyspekulaatiolle voisi perustaa vaikka omaa topikkia? Älkää tulkitko tätä syytökseksi. Egoini ei estä tunnustamasta omaa syyllisyyttäni.

----------


## Soolo

> OT: aikas palion OT:tä tässä topikissa nykyisin. Eikös yleiselle kilpapyöräilyspekulaatiolle voisi perustaa vaikka omaa topikkia? Älkää tulkitko tätä syytökseksi. Egoini ei estä tunnustamasta omaa syyllisyyttäni.



Erittäin hyvä idea, hiihto ei kiinnosta minua pätkääkään.

----------


## PHI

Ehdinpäs!  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ec08/dec02news

----------


## NoNo

Saas nähdä onko painopiste Girossa vaiko Tourissa ? Jos niinkun voitosta aikoo ajaa.

----------


## Deve

> Saas nähdä onko painopiste Girossa vaiko Tourissa ? Jos niinkun voitosta aikoo ajaa.







> America's seven-time Tour de France champion Lance Armstrong announced on Monday that he will be trying for an unprecedented eighth Tour title as well as his first win at the Giro d'Italia.



Näin ainakin Velonewsin mukaan  :No huh!:

----------


## Soolo

The _Associated Press_ reached Armstrong by telephone, where the seven-time Tour champion admitted that his commitment to racing the Giro d'Italia in May could leave him too fatigued to act as team leader in the July Tour.
"I'm committed to riding for the best guy," Armstrong said, reiterating statements he made earlier this year after he announced his return to the sport.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/dec08/dec02news

saas nähdä kuin käy...

----------


## passo

http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/gallery.php

Aika rankalta näyttää toi treenileiri  :Hymy:

----------


## PHI

Helvetillistä rääkkiä näyttää olevan  :No huh!:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Yleensä kovilla karjuilla mieshormonien eritys on korkealla tasolla.
No, Lancella vaan sattuu olemaan sellainen eritysrauhanen poistettu (toinen tai molemmat).

Onko missään dokumentaatiota, että kuinka paljon ko. herralle annostellaan "korvaushoitoa". Se olisi pirun mielenkiintoista tietää.
Pitää siihen kai olla joku poikkeuslupakin?

Jo päältäpäin voisi ajatella että ei äijältä ainakaan hormonit puutu.

----------


## mandello

Elizabeth Kreutzilla aika upeita kuvia Lancesta.
Valitse Index ja sieltä Lance's Comeback.

----------


## kmw

> Elizabeth Kreutzilla aika upeita kuvia Lancesta.
> Valitse Index ja sieltä Lance's Comeback.



THX hienoja ovat. Kuin kaksi marjaa: kuva no1 ja
  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 2,5i V6

Bodi kunnossa! Loistavia kuvia

----------


## erkkk

Yläkroppa vähän turhankin kunnossa jos meinaa kiskoa mäkiä päälle. Painovoimaa vastaan kun ei noita pillereitä vielä ole keksitty. Tosin Lance on aina ollut aika painava mäkimieheksi, sillä on varmaan hyvin erityiset geenit. Ullepojka sentään optimoi ja hankki offseasonilla vähemmän painavaa paidantäytettä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tuntematon

Missähän vaiheessa Lance aikoo vetää Astanan paidan päälle?

----------


## Pedalatleten

> Veikkaan että Astana pyrkii voittamaan sekä Giron, että Tourin ja Lancen annetaan olla kapteeni vain jos hän pystyy näyttämään valmistavissa kisoissa tarpeeksi plussaa (= kisatulokset ja mittatulokset yhdessä). Tällöinkin vain Girossa. Jos taso ei ole tarpeeksi kova ennen kisoja, tulee hänestä seuraava Ekimov. Veikkaan että tämäkin riittää hänelle.



Jotain siihen malliin. Lance on Tourissa melkein 38-vuotias enkä usko että hän kestää koko kolmeviikkoista Touria niin hyvin että voisi voittaa. Vaikka kapasiteettia varmaan olisi voittaa yhden päivän kisoja tai yksittäisiä etappeja niin siinä iässä ei enää palaudu tarpeeksi nopeasti, joten huonoja päiviä tulee. Tourissa taidetaan Giroon ja Vueltaan verrattuna mennä myös tasamaaetapit aika kovaa (ainakin ranskalaiset menevät hullun lailla koska eivät muita etappeja pysty voittamaan) koska kukaan ei tule Touriin enään kilpailukilometrejä kelaamaan. Ja kuten Lance itse sanoi (?), Tour voitetaan vain kolmen viikon kovalla työllä, mutta Tour voidaan hävitä yhden minuutin herpaantumisella.

----------


## erkkk

> Missähän vaiheessa Lance aikoo vetää Astanan paidan päälle?



Sen diilihän oli ilman palkkaa. Varmaan sitten kun on pakko, eli kilpailuissa. Syöpätouhut näkyy paremmin tolla omalla paidalla. Plus saa oman ikioman leikkauksen tolle dromedaaripainija-vartalolle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## passo

http://www.livestrong.com/lance-arms...3226f05/#photo

Paljon kuvia. Hauskat noi velotreenit.

----------


## vetooo

> Missähän vaiheessa Lance aikoo vetää Astanan paidan päälle?



Mielenkiintoista kyllä nähdä, onko Astanalla mitään pykäliä mitä ajoasua Lance käyttää harjoitellessaan. Veteleekö säätiönsä paidalla vai Astanan omalla. Kovin ahkerasti Lance ei käyttänyt maailmanmestarin sateenkaaritiunnuksia hihoissa. Taisi ajaa viimeisen kerran vuonna 2003 Morzinen etapilla moisilla tunnuksilla.

Popovitchin tilanne on sellainen, että hänen sopimuksensa Silence-Lotton kanssa päättyy vasta 31.12. Popo sonnustautui Astanan Teneriffan-leirillä vielä belgialaistallin asusteisiin, muitta vuodenvaihteen jälkeen ukrainalainen nähdään Astanan ajoasussa.

----------


## villef

> Mielenkiintoista kyllä nähdä, onko Astanalla mitään pykäliä mitä ajoasua Lance käyttää harjoitellessaan. Veteleekö säätiönsä paidalla vai Astanan omalla. Kovin ahkerasti Lance ei käyttänyt maailmanmestarin sateenkaaritiunnuksia hihoissa. Taisi ajaa viimeisen kerran vuonna 2003 Morzinen etapilla moisilla tunnuksilla.
> 
> Popovitchin tilanne on sellainen, että hänen sopimuksensa Silence-Lotton kanssa päättyy vasta 31.12. Popo sonnustautui Astanan Teneriffan-leirillä vielä belgialaistallin asusteisiin, muitta vuodenvaihteen jälkeen ukrainalainen nähdään Astanan ajoasussa.



Lancehan ei ole kovin usein käyttäny myöskään keltaisia housuja (tai hanskoja, kypärää laseja, kenkiä, sukkia ja pyörää) vaikka paita on keltainen ollutkin..

Yhdessä viime vuoden (suunnilleen näihin aikoihin) Procyclingissä oli mielenkiintoinen juttu Slipstreamista (tms. muistaako joku sellaista tallia?). Varsin mielenkiintoisen jutusta teki kuvat, missä ajajat olivat porukkalenkillä ja värikirjo oli suunnilleen kuin Protourin kisasta napattuna..

----------


## passo

Astanan sivuilla Lance tuumailee että harjoittelee Livestrong  vermeissä mutta kisat ajaa timi vormussa...

----------


## TurboKoo

> Astanan sivuilla Lance tuumailee että harjoittelee Livestrong  vermeissä mutta kisat ajaa tiimi vormussa...



Se kai on vähintä mitä mies voi tehdä, säännöt kun pistävät joukkueen jäsenille kilpailuihin samanlaiset ajoasut.

----------


## PHI

Mitähän wattimittari näytti lopussa?
http://twitpic.com/s576

----------


## passo



----------


## StantheMan

Jouluna vähän uutisia, joten tämäkin kelvannee: http://www.usmagazine.com/news/lance...he-fourth-time

----------


## lynxlynx

Veto sisällä, 100e. Kaveri uskoo Lanceen ranskan tourilla, Ville veikkaa Contadoria..

----------


## Perugia

Lance rules. Oli niin tai näin, jäbä on tuonut paljon kiinnostavia ja jännittäviä hetkiä pyöräilyyn. Homma jatkuu tulevana kautena taas. Pyöräily nostaa kiinnostavuutta mediassa monta astetta viime kaudesta. En usko, että kundi tulee pyörittämään huumoria firman piikkiin - tosissaan on, kuten aina.  Livestrong on business, mutta hilloa virtaa myös hyvään tarkoitukseen - se kandee muistaa (lähes sama idis on kaikissa muissakin hyväntekeväisyysjutuissa). Napakohtaisesti en voi toivoa kuin hyvää ja tervettä kautta - harmi, että Conta pysyi tallissa - olisi ollut näppärää nähdä kaverit vastakkain.

----------


## mandello

Iltalehden nettivideoissa on pieni pätkä Lancen haastattelua Australiasta.

----------


## OJ

> Lance rules. Oli niin tai näin, jäbä on tuonut paljon kiinnostavia ja jännittäviä hetkiä pyöräilyyn. Homma jatkuu tulevana kautena taas. Pyöräily nostaa kiinnostavuutta mediassa monta astetta viime kaudesta. En usko, että kundi tulee pyörittämään huumoria firman piikkiin - tosissaan on, kuten aina.  Livestrong on business, mutta hilloa virtaa myös hyvään tarkoitukseen - se kandee muistaa (lähes sama idis on kaikissa muissakin hyväntekeväisyysjutuissa). Napakohtaisesti en voi toivoa kuin hyvää ja tervettä kautta - harmi, että Conta pysyi tallissa - olisi ollut näppärää nähdä kaverit vastakkain.



Jos Lancen postaamat teholukemat pitävät yhtään paikkaansa ja ne saa edes jonkinlaisen kuntohuipun aikaiseksi, niin ei Contadorilla olisi kyllä mitään jakoa Lancea vastaan. Oikeastaan kenelläkään ei ole mitään jakoa Lancea vastaan ilman Lancen epäonnea.

Lancen kynnysteho on tällä hetkellä ainakin 420W, mutta painoa on vielä liikaa. Contadorin vastaava teho on ilmeisesti jossain 370-380W korvilla huippukunnossa, eli mäessä saattaa vielä mennä aika tasan kunhan Lance ei kovasti saa lisää tehoa, mutta aika-ajossa Contador ottaa minuutteja turpaan.

----------


## passo

Lancen uusi pyörä ja Astanan tän vuoden setti

----------


## mandello

Trek ei ole koskaan mitenkään erityisesti miellyttänyt silmää, mutta tuo Lancen uusi pyörä on kyllä tyylikäs - IMHO.

----------


## kmw

> Trek ei ole koskaan mitenkään erityisesti miellyttänyt silmää, mutta tuo Lancen uusi pyörä on kyllä tyylikäs - IMHO.



Herramunjesssus mikä namu :No huh!:  Tollanen tylsä sotalaivan harmaakin näyttää keltaisella somistettuna hianolta ku fa'aan

----------


## OJ

Keltainen tekee come-backia kymmenen vuoden jälkeen.

EDIT: Ja taitaa Lancen todellinen kynnysteho olla vielä aika reilusti alle 400 watin ja noi julkaistut tiedot lähinnä propagandaa. Lancen pitäisi olla vielä tässä vaiheessa kautta liikkeellä ilman veritankkausta ja ilman veritankkausta se ei kyllä pääse 400 watin yli millään ilveellä. VO2max watit on varmaan kynnyswatteja kun Touri koittaa.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Kyllä ensi viikolla olisi hienoa olla Adelaidessa!!

----------


## passo

oheisen linkin ekalla sivulla hieno video Lancen Hawajin mäki treenistä.
http://www.bicycling.com/

----------


## Samuli

> oheisen linkin ekalla sivulla hieno video Lancen Hawajin mäki treenistä.
> http://www.bicycling.com/



Eipä ollut häävi aloitus, otti Veikkaselta turpiin heti ekalla etapilla.

----------


## PHI

Eiköhän tarkoituksena ollutkin vain ajella rauhassa maaliin ja välttää kaikin keinoin joutumasta onnettomuuteen, totuttelua 3 vuoden tauon jälkeen. Lisäksi kyseessä ei ollut varsinainen 'etappi', vaan lyhyt criterium. Veikkaisin että Willungan etapilla rävähtää. Toisaalta eipä ne muutkaan Giroon / Touriin tähtäävät isot pyssyt ole tässä vaiheessa vuotta vielä kummoisessakaan kondiksessa, eikä tarvitse ollakaan.

----------


## OJ

> Eiköhän tarkoituksena ollutkin vain ajella rauhassa maaliin ja välttää kaikin keinoin joutumasta onnettomuuteen, totuttelua 3 vuoden tauon jälkeen. Lisäksi kyseessä ei ollut varsinainen 'etappi', vaan lyhyt criterium. Veikkaisin että Willungan etapilla rävähtää. Toisaalta eipä ne muutkaan Giroon / Touriin tähtäävät isot pyssyt ole tässä vaiheessa vuotta vielä kummoisessakaan kondiksessa, eikä tarvitse ollakaan.



Joo ei siellä Ausseissa kukaan ole lähelläkään Lancen kuntoa, eli eiköhän se kovemmilla etapeilla mene yksinään irti. Lance on kyllä niin eläimellisessä kunnossa jo nyt (ainakin oman propagandavideonsa mukaan), että tämänhetkisellä kunnolla ajaisi Tourin tai Giron voitosta ja saattaisi voitto irrota suht selvästi.

Ja Lance varmaan vielä ihan vaan totuttelee pyöräilyyn kun on ollu kolme vuotta sivussa. Ei ole varmasti helppoa palata pyöräilyn pariin.

Jos tädillä olisi munat, niin se olisi melkein setä.

----------


## Väinö Kokki

> Joo ei siellä Ausseissa kukaan ole lähelläkään Lancen kuntoa, eli eiköhän se kovemmilla etapeilla mene yksinään irti. Lance on kyllä niin eläimellisessä kunnossa jo nyt (ainakin oman propagandavideonsa mukaan), että tämänhetkisellä kunnolla ajaisi Tourin tai Giron voitosta ja saattaisi voitto irrota suht selvästi



Eli ei kun kannunvalantaan jo sitten vaan... :Vink:

----------


## fratello

Eurosportilta tulee viikolla 4 alkaen joka päivä 5 minuutin ohjelma nimeltä Planet Armstrong. Taitaa käsitellä paluuta.

----------


## Soolo

> Eurosportilta tulee viikolla 4 alkaen joka päivä 5 minuutin ohjelma nimeltä Planet Armstrong. Taitaa käsitellä paluuta.



Tänään klo 20.55 tulee Eurosportilta pyöräilyä viiden minuutin verran, oliskohan tämä se Planet Armstrong? Ohjelmatiedoissa lukee vain cycling...

----------


## fratello

Pitäisi olla. Ihme juttu kun Eurosportin epg:ssä ei näy mutta netissä ja nyt-liitteessä oli maininta? Onkohan tämä taas niitä juttuja että Brittiläisen ja Saksalaisen ohjelmasisällöt ovat erinlaisia.

----------


## Soolo

> Pitäisi olla. Ihme juttu kun Eurosportin epg:ssä ei näy mutta netissä ja nyt-liitteessä oli maininta? Onkohan tämä taas niitä juttuja että Brittiläisen ja Saksalaisen ohjelmasisällöt ovat erinlaisia.



erikoista, nyt Eurosport näyttääkin jonkun suoran harjoitus futis matsin( :No huh!: ), taitaa pyöräily jäädä väliin. Aika hakusessa nämä Eurosportin ohjelmatiedot.....

----------


## Soolo

noh, tuntia myöhemmin kuin ilmoitettu tuli kuin tulikin lyhyt LA pätkä... Joka ilta siis TdU.n aikana 9-10 aikaan illalla sama juttu.

----------


## passo

Armstrong has said, and Bruyneel confirmed that he would be keen to test his  racing condition on one of more challenging stages, such as stage two or  five.
 "It's definitely not our ambition to win here," added Bruyneel. "But what is  sure is that if Lance feels good on a certain stage, he will want to test  himself.


Eli siis ke tai pe... jos ja kun meinaa oikeesti.. vielä.

----------


## Soolo

Eiköhän se lauantain etappi ole ainoa paikka jossa legenda yrittänee iskeä, mielenkiintoista seurata joka tapauksessa. Eilisessä circuit ajossa näytti aika kankealta, mutta ihmekös tuo.
Eurosport näyttää siis joka ilta (5 vaille 9 tai 10) 5 min pätkän seuraten Lancen paluuta ja TdU.n kisaa sunnuntaihin asti. (Viimeisten tietojen mukaan...)

----------


## passo

Taisi setä olla aika ihmeissään noissa rinkula-ajoissa... No ke, pe ja la etapit näyttävät mielenkiintoisilta..
Ainakin e-sportin ohjelmatietojen mukaan pitäisi se lance ohjelma tulla. Tosin tota pelättyä karvapalloilua on taas yllättäen ilmassa..
Thank good for cycling tv. Kuvassa ei ollut eilen eikä lähetyksessäkään kehuttavaa... mutta hoppas paranee..


Sesonki on siis avattu!!! Ei paha 2009.

TDU profiilit jos innostaa..
http://www.steephill.tv/tour-down-under/

----------


## fratello

> noh, tuntia myöhemmin kuin ilmoitettu tuli kuin tulikin lyhyt LA pätkä... Joka ilta siis TdU.n aikana 9-10 aikaan illalla sama juttu.



Kiitti viestistä. Ei tarvitse turhaan väijyä Snookerin parista koko iltaa.

----------


## Soolo

ehem. Tämän päivän (Digiboxin) ohjelmatietojen mukaan pyöräilypätkä tulisi klo 22.25, heti taitoluistelulähetyksen jälkeen...

edit.
täältä löytyvät Planet Armstrong 1 ja 2 osa...
http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/...ng-part-1.html

----------


## Stone

Telku.com:ista näkee hyvin milloin Planet Armstrong näkyy

http://www.telkku.com/telkku?tila=kn...=40&p=20090120

----------


## A.M.®

HS kertoo Lancesta ja Veikkasesta

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/V.../1135242892602

----------


## passo

Aika käsittämätöntä on tää hype. Tosin se ei voi tietää kuin hyvää lajille. Lancen myötä alkaa pyöräily kiinnostamaan taas  sekä sponsoreita että ei lajista vielä innostuneita jopa tässä lama-melankoliassa.

Tänään ajoi vielä tosi varovasti. Hauska nähdä miten huomenna, sen verran iso on virne herran naamalla että eiköhän siellä ketujen jatkona joku pikku ylläri ole jemmassa..

----------


## PHI

Jussikin vilahtaa mukavasti kuvissa, 'Champion of Finland...'  :Hymy: 
http://video2.cyclingnews.com/2009/t...layer.php?id=2

----------


## passo

cycling tvssä on on demand puolella ilmainen uutis kooste... joka etapista.
Aika iloista toi Lancen touhu. Eilen iski, tänään mukana 50 km irtiotossa teki jopa vähän vetohommia.
Ajaa kuin joskus ennen vanhaan. Toivottavasti jatkuukin kiva katsoa kun nauttii aivan selkeesti.  Vähän kuin pikkupoika ja eka oma pyörä.

----------


## OJ

> cycling tvssä on on demand puolella ilmainen uutis kooste... joka etapista.
> Aika iloista toi Lancen touhu. Eilen iski, tänään mukana 50 km irtiotossa teki jopa vähän vetohommia.
> Ajaa kuin joskus ennen vanhaan. Toivottavasti jatkuukin kiva katsoa kun nauttii aivan selkeesti.  Vähän kuin pikkupoika ja eka oma pyörä.



Lance kertoili keskitehojen olleen 340 wattia kahden tunnin ajan, eli ei joutunut juurikaan rypistämään. Kovat on watit, mutta kun kynnysteho on 420-425 wattia, niin ei se ole läheskään sama kuin tavallisella kuolevaisella proffalla.

Kunhan ne menee mäkiin, niin Lancen pitäisi kyllä helposti pudottaa muut matkasta.

----------


## Joenranta

Huomasin siinä vaiheessa, kun tuli tietoon, että Lance palaa kehiin, myrtyneitä kannanottoja fillaripalstalla. Viitattiin kehäraakkiin ja vanhoihin dopingepäilyihin. Käytinkin silloin tällä palstalla puheenvuoron, jossa toin esiin, että sekä Giro, Tour että Vuelta ovat jotenkin väljähtäneitä, kun niistä on puuttunut kunnon tähtiä ja korostin, että Lance tuo uutta innostusta tulevaan pyöräilyvuoteen. Kohtasin joukon vihaisia kommenteja. Nyt minua vähän hymyilyttää se suuri innostus, millä Lancen Australian pyöräilyä seurataan. Mitenkähän tilanne lienee jatkossa, kun Lance alkaa osalllitua varsinaisiin klassikkoihin Euroopassa.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Juuri näin. Samankaltainen ilmiö on ollut havaittavissa aikaisempinakin vuosina LA:n varsinaisen aktiiviuran aikana: tammi-helmikuussa lähes jokaisella täällä palstalla on ollut "varmaa" tietoa siitä, kuinka Teksasin iso mies on aivan syvältä, eikä hänellä mitään saumaa pärjätä enää. Puheiden sävy on hiljalleen heinäkuuta kohti mentäessä laimentunut, kunnen heinäkuussa tyystin loppuneet. Vuosi toisensa perään  :Vink:  

Kai näissä palstakirjoitteluissakin pätee sama juttu kuin esim. asiakaspalautejärjestelmien kanssa: huonosta kokemuksesta kerrotaan merkittävästi herkemmin kuin positiivisesta. Näissäkin kirjoituksissa kirjoituskynnyksen ylittää pääasiassa ne tyypit, jotka eivät innostu LA:n paluusta/kisaamisesta.






> Huomasin siinä vaiheessa, kun tuli tietoon, että Lance palaa kehiin, myrtyneitä kannanottoja fillaripalstalla. Viitattiin kehäraakkiin ja vanhoihin dopingepäilyihin. Käytinkin silloin tällä palstalla puheenvuoron, jossa toin esiin, että sekä Giro, Tour että Vuelta ovat jotenkin väljähtäneitä, kun niistä on puuttunut kunnon tähtiä ja korostin, että Lance tuo uutta innostusta tulevaan pyöräilyvuoteen. Kohtasin joukon vihaisia kommenteja. Nyt minua vähän hymyilyttää se suuri innostus, millä Lancen Australian pyöräilyä seurataan. Mitenkähän tilanne lienee jatkossa, kun Lance alkaa osalllitua varsinaisiin klassikkoihin Euroopassa.

----------


## passo

Ei kannata rankasti yleistää. Tältäkin foorumilta löytyy monta ihmistä jotka ovat aidosti lajin kannattajia. Kannustetaan kaikkia ja kunnioitetaan saavutuksia, ei tuomita ennen tuomiota, ja sen jälkeen ymmäretään olla vilppimiehistä hiljaa, he eivät enään spekulaatioita ansaitse.  Mielestäni taas kaksi yllä olevaa kommenttia menevät sinne negatiivisuuden puolelle, siitä tulee aina niin ikävät väreet, laji on hemmetin hieno mutta kannattajien oma negatiivisuus erittäin tylsää. Miksi ei osata vain nauttia tästä jutusta? How hard can it be?
Lance on käsittämättömän sinnikkäällä drivilla varustettu persoona, sellainen pärjää ihan missä päättää.  Tulee voittamaan jotain isoa tänä vuonna. Se on varma. Mind over body. Ja pelottavaa on se että se bodykin on yleensä sillä miehellä kuosissa. Ei tartte ihmetellä miksi on pärjännyt ja pärjää.

----------


## Joenranta

> Ei kannata rankasti yleistää. Tältäkin foorumilta löytyy monta ihmistä jotka ovat aidosti lajin kannattajia. Kannustetaan kaikkia ja kunnioitetaan saavutuksia, ei tuomita ennen tuomiota, ja sen jälkeen ymmäretään olla vilppimiehistä hiljaa, he eivät enään spekulaatioita ansaitse. Mielestäni taas kaksi yllä olevaa kommenttia menevät sinne negatiivisuuden puolelle, siitä tulee aina niin ikävät väreet, laji on hemmetin hieno mutta kannattajien oma negatiivisuus erittäin tylsää. Miksi ei osata vain nauttia tästä jutusta? How hard can it be?
> Lance on käsittämättömän sinnikkäällä drivilla varustettu persoona, sellainen pärjää ihan missä päättää. Tulee voittamaan jotain isoa tänä vuonna. Se on varma. Mind over body. Ja pelottavaa on se että se bodykin on yleensä sillä miehellä kuosissa. Ei tartte ihmetellä miksi on pärjännyt ja pärjää.



    Tässä olin vähän myöhään jalkeilla ja huomasin yllä olevan kommentin, joka kohdistui myös minuun. Pyydän, että lukisit uudelleen siteeraamaasi kommenttiani. Sen sisältö oli juuri päinvastainen kuin näytät ymmärtäneen. En halua nyt enää asiaa rautalangasta  sinulle vääntää. Viestini sisältö oli se, että sain vihaisia kannottoja, kun jo alkuun pidin hyvänä, että Lance palaa kehiin, kun klassikoissa oli ollut väljähtynyt tunnelma riittävien tähtien puuttuessa. Eli summa summarum, olet samaa mieltä kanssani, kun vaan oikein ymmärät, mitä tarkoitin. Hyvää hiihto- ja pyöräilyvuotta.

----------


## passo

selkeästi emme puhu samaa savoa. pääasia on laji. hemmetin hieno ja kiehtova

----------


## Stone

Onko tietoa milloin tähdään Lance seuraavan kerran Eurosportilta?

----------


## vetooo

> Onko tietoa milloin tähdään Lance seuraavan kerran Eurosportilta?



Tour of California, 14.2.-15.2. välinen yö klo 01.00, Eurosport & Peter Selin.

----------


## OJ

Armstrong meni sitten lopettamaan oman testiohjelmansa ennen kuin se ehti edes alkaa. Ehkä tämä oli just sitä no compromise meininkiä. Seuraavaksi irtisanottavien listalla taitaa olla Rasmus Damsgaard kun ko. tohtori on mennyt lausumaan ääneen, että kova rasitus (kova harjoittelu tai kilpaileminen) laskee hematokriittiarvoa. Lancen hematokriittihän nousi varsin sopivasti 40% -> 45% just Tour Down Underia varten, eli ehkä se netissäkin esitelty treeniohjelma ei ollut kovaa harjoittelua vaan ihan kevyttä rullailua. Odotan mielenkiinnolla, että miten selitetään 48-49% hematokriitti ennen isompia kisoja.

No ehkä Damsgaardin palvelut ovat vähän joustavampia...tosin ei varmaan pelkkä Madone riitä maksuksi.

Ja Betsy Andreu ei oikeuden mukaan valehdellutkaan todistaessaan aikaisemmilla douppi-käräjillä.

Saa nähdä millä selityksillä fanipojut jatkavat Pharmstrongin puolustamista.

Ai niin...Nyt kannattaa olla Lancen kaveri kun OP nostetaan uudestaan tapetille italialaisten toimesta. Lancen sisäpiiri (Astana) on varmaankin suojassa, mutta muut voivatkin arvuutella, että kenelle nalli napsahtaa seuraavaksi.

----------


## Soolo

"Pharmstrong"?
Kiva huomata että alennut lapsen tasolle, ei kovin vakuuttavaa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PHI

Jopa ajoi LA elämänsä prologin Tour of California...  :No huh!:  :No huh!: 

1 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Saxo Bank                 4.32.90 (51.618 km/h)
2 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Astana                      0.01.21
3 David Zabriskie (USA) Garmin - Slipstream         0.02.65
4 Michael Rogers (Aus) Team Columbia - Highroad     0.02.79
5 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Cervelo TestTeam               0.03.14
6 George Hincapie (USA) Team Columbia - Highroad    0.03.35
7 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick Step                       0.03.44
8 Mark Renshaw (Aus) Team Columbia - Highroad       0.04.06
9 Svein Tuft (Can) Garmin - Slipstream              0.04.16
10 Lance Armstrong (USA) Astana                     0.04.27

----------


## passo

Kylmää kyytiä Lancelta. Kts viedeo.
http://www.velonews.com/article/8765...-the-spotlight

----------


## StantheMan

Lancen TT-pyörä on varastettu. Onkohan jollakin palstalaisella asian kanssa jotain tekemistä? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## passo

jossain joku saa kuumaa pizzaa kun tempovauhdilla sitä kotiin kannetaan...

----------


## kpyora

> Kylmää kyytiä Lancelta. Kts viedeo.
> http://www.velonews.com/article/8765...-the-spotlight



Meni jopa HS:n uutiskynnyksen yli  :Leveä hymy:  Alkuperäinen sanamuoto antaa ymärtää, että toimittaja olisi kenties F1 juttujen kanssa tutumpi: 

HS 16.2.2009 12:32



> ...Armstrongin aika-ajoissa käyttämä pyörä varastettiin edellisenä yönä Astana-tallin huoltoautosta. Tallin muut ajajat menettivät jopa kilpapyöriään varkaille...

----------


## tuntematon

> Meni jopa HS:n uutiskynnyksen yli  Alkuperäinen sanamuoto antaa ymärtää, että toimittaja olisi kenties F1 juttujen kanssa tutumpi:



Koskas F1:iin on tullut erilliset aika-ajoautot? Nimittäin viimeksi, kun lajista kuulin, niin säästöjen takia oli päinvastoin tarkoitus ajaa kilpailu puolikkaalla autolla.

----------


## *Ändi*

> Kylmää kyytiä Lancelta. Kts viedeo.
> http://www.velonews.com/article/8765...-the-spotlight



Taisi osua Lancea arkaan paikkaan... Kimmage oli aiemmin tehnyt virheen siinä, että antoi Lancelle mahdollisuuden käyttää syöpä-korttia tilanteessa, jossa oli kyse dopingista.

----------


## viller

Aika-ajossa vs. aika-ajoissa. Ero on merkittävä.

----------


## jaakkoh

Lancen TT-pyörä myytävänä LOL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/1036482091.html


---
www.jaakkohiekkaranta.blogspot.com

----------


## passo

> lancen tt-pyörä myytävänä lol
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/1036482091.html
> 
> 
> ---
> www.jaakkohiekkaranta.blogspot.com





:d:d:d

----------


## PHI

> Lancen TT-pyörä myytävänä LOL
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/1036482091.html
> 
> 
> ---
> www.jaakkohiekkaranta.blogspot.com



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Pikkuisenko meinasi hymyilyttää ääneen...!

----------


## OJ

> "Pharmstrong"?
> Kiva huomata että alennut lapsen tasolle, ei kovin vakuuttavaa...



Kunhan vaan yhdistin Lancen kaksi puolta yhteen.

Ja oli toi prologi Lancelta ihan kova suoritus kun katsoo muita top-10 kuskeja, aikaeroja ja pitää mielessä sen, että Levi on Astanan ykköskuski tossa kisassa.

Eikös Lance ole jo aiemminkin kunnostautunut kirjallisuuskriitikkona ja alallaan arvostettujen toimittajien haukkujana? Taitaa vaan Lancea häiritä Kimmagen turhan kärkevät kirjoitukset, joita ei voi todistaa vääriksi.

----------


## china

> Taitaa vaan Lancea häiritä Kimmagen turhan kärkevät kirjoitukset, joita ei voi todistaa vääriksi.



Eikä oikeiksi. Kimmagen kirjan olen lukenut, miestä vähän seurannut ja jopa sympatiseerannut, mutta vähän siinä hommassa alkaa haista sellainen wanhan miehen katkeruus.

----------


## StantheMan

Ajoiko Kimmage edes Lancen kanssa samoja kilpailuja. Muistaakseni lopetti ennen Lancen uran alkua. Korjatkaa epätietoinen tietoni. Luin kyllä kirjan joku aika sitten. (Joo, ei ollut kovin mieleen painuva kirja).

----------


## PHI

Kimmage lopetti ammattilaisuransa 13.7.1989

----------


## OJ

> Eikä oikeiksi. Kimmagen kirjan olen lukenut, miestä vähän seurannut ja jopa sympatiseerannut, mutta vähän siinä hommassa alkaa haista sellainen wanhan miehen katkeruus.



Kaiken Lance-vastaisuuden saa haiskahtamaan katkeruudelta jos vähänkään yrittää. Lance kun on kuitenkin melko varakas ja urallaan hyvin menestynyt heppu. Kimmage ei ehkä voi osoittaa juttujaan 100% faktaksi, mutta onhan noita puitu oikeudessakin ja todistajia on ollut laidasta laitaan (joita Lance yrittää leimata valehtelijoiksi).

Ei esimerkiksi David Walsh tai Betsy Andreukaan ajanut Lancen kanssa kilpaa, mutta silti molemmilla on melko painavaa sanottavaa (fanipojat ja -tytöt voivat toki olla eri mieltä).

----------


## dvlrnr

Lancen 'uusi' TT-pyörä: http://twitpic.com/1l6wv  :Cool:

----------


## Deve

Muut on puhtaita mutta vain Armstrong kilpailee likaisesti. Häviäjien puheita nämä lässytykset. Eiköhän nää taas hiljene viimeistään heinäkuuhun mennessä, antaa niiden jalkojen puhua!!

----------


## Soolo

> muut on puhtaita mutta vain armstrong kilpailee likaisesti. Häviäjien puheita nämä lässytykset. Eiköhän nää taas hiljene viimeistään heinäkuuhun mennessä, antaa niiden jalkojen puhua!!



+1

----------


## OJ

> Muut on puhtaita mutta vain Armstrong kilpailee likaisesti. Häviäjien puheita nämä lässytykset. Eiköhän nää taas hiljene viimeistään heinäkuuhun mennessä, antaa niiden jalkojen puhua!!



Aika harvassa on ne muut satsittajat, jotka hyppivät tasajalkaa puhtauttaan vakuutellen ja kaikki mahdolliset "toisinajattelijat" haukkuen tai haastaen oikeuteen. Pitäis vaan turpansa kiinni ja antaisi niiden jalkojen puhua.

----------


## onnimanni

> +1



(min)  +1:08

----------


## passo

> +1



+1.............

----------


## *Ändi*

> Muut on puhtaita mutta vain Armstrong kilpailee likaisesti.



Hmmm... eikös tuo nyt ole aika harvinainen näkemys? Tyypillinen kuuluu näin: "Kaikki ovat likaisia, eikä Lancekaan puhdas ole".

----------


## 2,5i V6

15:18 PST   
Armstrong is at the front of what's left of the peloton. He is like a machine - driving the pace. No one is able to attack Astana on this climb - probably because Lance is going so hard.

----------


## vetooo

> 15:18 PST   
> Armstrong is at the front of what's left of the peloton. He is like a machine - driving the pace. No one is able to attack Astana on this climb - probably because Lance is going so hard.



Heh, ei siinä taidettu ihan täydellä kaasulla ajaa. Miehiä oli välillä viisi rinnakkain Lancen takana, mutta on aika erikoista nähdä Lancea pääjoukon kärjessä vetohommissa. En muista omalta pyöräilyn seuraamisuraltani vastaavaa (tämä kausi poislaskettuna). Leipheimerin turvana on tässä lopussa Armstrong, Rubiera ja Popovitch. Lance teki selvästi eniten hommia tässä viimeisessä luokitellussa nousussa. Jossain vaiheessa hommissa nähtiin Quick Stepin Seeldraeyers, jonka meno on yhtä vaappuvaa kuin entisen ammattilaisen Zampierin meno. Chechu pääsi varmasti ensimmäistä kertaa urallaan ihailemaan Lancen Trekin taka-Bontrageria. HC-nousussa Leipheimerille uhrautuivat Brajkovic, Horner, Morabito ja Rast. He putosivat jokainen ennen vuoren huippua vetohommista pois.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

Ja mitä sitten tapahtui, voi nähdä esim. osoitteessa http://magliarosa.wordpress.com/2009...diabo-moderno/

----------


## 2,5i V6

Tuo oli hyvä, pirun hyvä. Tuollaisia tyyppejä pitääkin tukistaa.

----------


## Oz

Loistavaa! Kusipääkin on vaan keltainen läiskä penkassa.

----------


## OJ

> Tuo oli hyvä, pirun hyvä. Tuollaisia tyyppejä pitääkin tukistaa.



Joo toivottavasti Lance auttaa pääsemään eroon satsiongelmasta.

Ei ne sitä Cole Graden nousua kyllä kovin hana-auki ajaneet. Astanan kaverit oli ottamassa turpaansa aikaisemmissa mäissä ja Cole Graden alussa, mutta sitten oli aika lyödä jarrua päälle. Jos Saxo, Columbia tai Garmin olisivat halunneet pudottaa Astanan apuajajat, niin ne olisivat sen voineet tehdä, mutta ne päättivät leikkiä kiltisti. Tai sitten ei haluta ryppyillä Astanalle ja Lancelle kun Lance voi tukistaa ja voi mennä hyvät palkintorahat sivu suun.

----------


## vetooo

> Ei ne sitä Cole Graden nousua kyllä kovin hana-auki ajaneet. Astanan kaverit oli ottamassa turpaansa aikaisemmissa mäissä ja Cole Graden alussa, mutta sitten oli aika lyödä jarrua päälle. Jos Saxo, Columbia tai Garmin olisivat halunneet pudottaa Astanan apuajajat, niin ne olisivat sen voineet tehdä, mutta ne päättivät leikkiä kiltisti. Tai sitten ei haluta ryppyillä Astanalle ja Lancelle kun Lance voi tukistaa ja voi mennä hyvät palkintorahat sivu suun.



Siinä oli kieltämättä muilla talleilla mahdollisuus eristää Leipheimer lopullisesti, mutta mitään todellista uhkaa siitä ei olisi ollut. Leipheimer oli niin ylivertaisessa kunnossa, että olisi pystynyt merkkaamaan kaikki hyökkäykset ja pysymään Zabriskien, Rogersin ja Voigtin takapyörässä.

Astanan ajajat olivat tehneet hommia päiväkausia Leipheimerin hyväksi pääjoukon kärjessä, joten se on myös ymmärrettävää, ettei päätösetapilla pystytty jokaisena hetkenä olemaan Leipheimerin tukena. Sinänsä vähän yllättävää oli, että Leipheimer saatiin eritettyä ja kaikki Astanan kuskit putosivat väliaikaisesti siinä HC-nousun puolimatkassa.

Tuon kovan nousun huipulta oli vielä niin mahdottoman paljon matkaa jäljellä maaliin, että kyydistä pudonneet ajajat olisivat mitä ilmeisemmin tavoittaneet pääjoukon, vaikka Zabriskien ja Rogersin johtama "eristysporukka" olisi vetänyt koko HC-nousun täydellä höyryllä.

Mukavaa katseltavaa oli ToC. Olin varautunut siihen, että ensimmäsiet kunnon mittelöt tullaan näkemään vasta Pariisi-Nizzassa, mutta nyt pari viikkoa etuajassa.

----------


## passo

http://www.livestrong.com/lance-arms...-johnnys/5324/

Lance pyöräkauppa. Mahoton paikka. Hienoja pyöriä.

----------


## majis

Nyt mie sen ymmärrän Lance suunnittelee grand slamia. Voittaa tänä vuonna Giron ja ensi tai tänä vuonna Vueltan. Silloin LA on voittanut kaikki grand tourit ja maailmanmestaruuden. Sen jälkeen se on kaikista mahtavin, mitä hän on mielestäni kylläkin jo nyt.

----------


## Deve

> Armstrong added that he wants to peak for the first day of the Tour de France. This year's race starts with a 15-kilometre time trial in Monaco, which Armstrong previewed last week.
> "I want to be strong in the Giro but not at my peak. I want to be at 90%. The goal is to do a good Giro, finishing in the top 10 or top 5 or top 3, if everything goes well."



Voidaanko jo olettaa että Armstrong on ykköskapteeni?

----------


## OJ

> Voidaanko jo olettaa että Armstrong on ykköskapteeni?



Sitä se on rakentamassa ja tossa on niin monta dollaria liossa, että Contador saa väistyä, vaikka kulkisi pyörä miten kovaa tahansa. Voi vielä käydä niin, että Contador ei ajakaan Touria...

Tai sitten käy vaan samalla lailla kuin Landikselle...

----------


## jaakkoso

Jahas, 24 dopingtestiä Lancelle tehty sitten comebackin! Aika tiuhaa tahtia tulee testiä. Varmaan saman verran testejä tehdään amerikkalaiselle lätkäjoukkueelle kaudessa...

----------


## lynxlynx

> Jahas, 24 dopingtestiä Lancelle tehty sitten comebackin! Aika tiuhaa tahtia tulee testiä. Varmaan saman verran testejä tehdään amerikkalaiselle lätkäjoukkueelle kaudessa...



 Ei kai ne niin montaa tee, jokuhan vois jäädä kiinni :Sekaisin: 
Siis lätkäjoukkueelle :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## skiman

> Ei kai ne niin montaa tee, jokuhan vois jäädä kiinni
> Siis lätkäjoukkueelle.



Eilen pyöri mtv3 tulosruudussa uutienen, lääkäritä haluavat lancelta hiusnäytteen.
Hiusnäytteestä saa käsittääkseni selville ainakn kavuhormonin käytön. Varmaan muutakin?

----------


## jaakkoso

> Eilen pyöri mtv3 tulosruudussa uutienen, lääkäritä haluavat lancelta hiusnäytteen.
> Hiusnäytteestä saa käsittääkseni selville ainakn kavuhormonin käytön. Varmaan muutakin?



Twitterin mukaan tässä viimeisimmässä testissä Lancelta otettiin kusi-, veri- ja hiustesti.

----------


## XC-JJ

ei tommonenkaan yhen miehen totaalinen hiillostaminen pitäisi olla laillista... ei vaan ymmärrä.. kaveria hiillostetaan kuin grillimakkaraa...

----------


## vetooo

Miten ihmeessä ranskalaiset pystyvät tekemään hiustestin Levi Leipheimerille? Pahempaa olisi tiedossa, jos Stefano Garzelli ajaisi jossain Tour-joukkueessa ja vielä vaikeammaksi homman tekisi jos Marco Pantani olisi keskuudessamme ja vielä kilpailuikäinen. Hiustesti on ilmeisesti ranskalaisten omaa käsialaa ja mm. Wada ei käytä kyseistä menetelmää. Mielestäni ranskalaiset saavat rauhassa leikkiä hiusten kanssa, mutta jäljen pitäisi olla niin siistiä ettei Lance joutuisi käymään parturissa tämän takia. Nyt Lance joutui käymään parturissa laittamassa lettinsä maalliin lyhyt, kun Leblancin maanmiesten testaussakset tekivät rumaa jälkeä.

----------


## OJ

Ihan hyvää hillostamista, mutta eikös suurin osa tästä ole jenkkien oman anti-doping puljun puolesta järjestettyä? 

Olisi vaan parempi, että kuskit testattaisiin 30-60min ennen starttia, minkä jälkeen ei ole enää asiaa tiimibussiin. Tällä olisi isompi vaikutus kun näillä yllätystesteillä.

----------


## Soolo

Lance kertoo mitä tehdään urheilijoille joilla ei ole hiuksia:
then they cut your nails. I'm not kidding.

----------


## tuntematon

> Miten ihmeessä ranskalaiset pystyvät tekemään hiustestin Levi Leipheimerille?



Kusitestin yhteydessä.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrong juttelee vähän kaikista aiheista: http://www.velonews.com/article/8946...win-tour-again

----------


## vetooo

Castilla y Leonissa sattui varsin vakava kolari, jonka seurauksena Lance Armstrongilta on ilmeisesti murtunut solisluu. Ainakin hän piti helikopterista kuvatun kuvan perusteella kättään sellaisessa asennossa, että solisluu olisi murtunut. Armstrong astui äsken ambulanssiin ja näytti tunteet olevan pinnassa kyynelten muodossa. Jos kyseessä on solisluun murtuma, niin toipumisaika riippuu täysin siitä minkälainen murtuma on kyseessä. Toipumishaitari on käsitykseni mukaan karkeasti jotain 2 vko - 2 kk. Mikäli tässä kävi nyt pahasti niin ainakin Lancen huippusijoitus Girossa taitaa olla utopiaa.

http://www.velonews.com/article/89531/

http://forum.cyclingnews.com/showthread.php?t=237

----------


## Deve

> Castilla y Leonissa sattui varsin vakava kolari, jonka seurauksena Lance Armstrongilta on ilmeisesti murtunut solisluu. Ainakin hän piti helikopterista kuvatun kuvan perusteella kättään sellaisessa asennossa, että solisluu olisi murtunut. Armstrong astui äsken ambulanssiin ja näytti tunteet olevan pinnassa kyynelten muodossa.



Siinä meni sitten ainakin Giro jos murtui. ttu sentään.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Siinä voi mennä pidempäänkin, minulla tulee toukokuussa täyteen yhdeksän kuukautta, viisi leikkausta ja kuusi kuukautta antibiootteja. Ajamista moinen ei toki estänyt kuin pari kuukautta...

No ehkä ammattilaisilla on paremmat tropit ja raudat.

Oli muuten tutun näköinen asento kuvassa ;-)

----------


## passo

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...n/455839.shtml

per....le! Siinä meni eeppinen basso-la taistelu.

----------


## vetooo

- Kyseessä on siisti solisluun murtuma ilman komplikaatiota. Toipumisen odotetaan olevan nopea, sanoi Astana-tallin *tiedottaja Johan Bruyneel* kertoi.

Lihavoidut sanat pistivät naurattamaan YLE:n jutussa  :Hymy:  Tiedottaja Bruyneel... Saa nähdä miten paljon loukkaantuminen vaikuttaa Giroon. Ei tämä ainakaan tilannetta paranna. Tässä on 6,5 viikkoa Italian ympäriajon alkuun.

----------


## Deve

> Näin ollen on vielä auki, pystyykö Armstrong osallistumaan Tour de Francelle *kesäkuussa.*



Onko se TdF tänä vuonna sitten jo kesäkuussa  :Sekaisin: 

No onneksi ei kuitenkaan ollut ihan päreiksi menny se solisluu niin luulis nyt ainakin Tourin onnistuvan?

----------


## Lasse

Katkaisee kuitenkin ikävästi valmistautumisen, vaikka nopeasti paranisikin. :Irvistys: 
Vaikuttaa varmasti Armstrongin suoritukseen.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lance Armstrong provides additional comments from Hospital Clínico Universitario of Valladolid where a fracture of the middle third of the right collar bone was diagnosed:

*How did the crash happen?*
“At the end of the race, people started to get a bit excited to win the race. Everybody wanted to be in the front and  couple of guys crashed in front of me, crossed the wheels and I hit them over the top. It happens quick when it happens. It could have been worse, I suppose. I have road rash abrasions on right hip and arm but the big problem is the broken collarbone. I never had this before. It is pretty painful. Now we must have to see how it heals. I will go back to the US and there we will decide on surgery.”

*You must be very disappointed. Is the Giro participation in jeopardy?*
“I am very disappointed. Very. Especially for the Giro. Now the biggest problem is the pain. It hurts. We will see. The guys in the hospital in Valladolid were great and very nice and helpful. But now I feel miserable. I need to relax a couple of days, fix the problem and make a plan. I hope I can tell you more about the Giro in a week.”

*You almost never crash.*
“I was thinking the same thing in the hospital that this never happened in my 17 years of pro cycling. That’s cycling. It’s nobody’s fault. Crashes happen all the time. It is part of the job.”

----------


## Tom_E

Tosin kyllä sillä murtuneellakin solisluulla voi toisinaan jotenkin ajaa...Ajoihan Hamilton 2002 toiseksi Girossa murtuneella solisluulla (tai olkapäällä) ja otti 2003 tourissa etappivoiton solisluulla, joka oli kahdesta kohtaa murtunut. Mitä järkeä moisessa sitten on, se onkin jo ihan toinen kysymys, mutta kansa tahtoo leipää ja sirkushuveja.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Katkaisee kuitenkin ikävästi valmistautumisen, vaikka nopeasti paranisikin.
> Vaikuttaa varmasti Armstrongin suoritukseen.




Niin kuin joku varmasti muistaa, meni Lotalla solisluu poikki viime keväänä Belgiassa. Siellä operoivat. 8 pv operaatiosta Tacksin päälle 14 vrk ulos ajamaan ja 21 pv kisoihin.

Mutta vaikuttaa varmasti ainakin siinä mielessä, että uutta paukkua ei sitten kestä ennen kuin enintään 8 vk kuluttua. Se taas pistää varomaan väkisinkin.


http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

17.3.2008 päiväyksestä eteenpäin löytyy tapahtumien kulku leikkauksesta pyörän päälle.

----------


## Soolo

voi voi, tätä ei olisi kaivattu! Lance jos joku tietää miten tärkeää on pysyä kärjessä, aivan käsittämätön virhe mestarilta.

----------


## vetooo

> Tosin kyllä sillä murtuneellakin solisluulla voi toisinaan jotenkin ajaa...Ajoihan Hamilton 2002 toiseksi Girossa murtuneella solisluulla (tai olkapäällä) ja otti 2003 tourissa etappivoiton solisluulla, joka oli kahdesta kohtaa murtunut. Mitä järkeä moisessa sitten on, se onkin jo ihan toinen kysymys, mutta kansa tahtoo leipää ja sirkushuveja.



Hamiltonin vamma Girossa 2002 oli nimenomaan olkapäässä. Muistaakseni mies spurttasi silloin tanssien putkelta ja lensi samalla ohjaustangon yli. Jälki oli aika ikävän näköistä. Hyvin jenkki taisteli kaksi ja puoli viikkoa olkapäällään, sillä tuo kaatuminen tapahtui Giron enismmäisellä viikolla. Tourissa 2003 Hamiltonin solisluuvamman laatua monet epäilivät. Minä kuulun niihin epäilijoiden ryhmään. Enrique Gutierrezin aikaan saamaan mahtikasaan joutui myös Hamilton murtaen omien sanojensa mukaan solisluunsa. No, pari seuraavaa etappia meni Gerard Porten lääkäriautosta buranaa hakemassa. Sitten 16. etapilla Hamilton päästeli menemään oikein kunnolla ja oli yksin viimeiset 100 kilometriä irti voittaen osuuden. Alpe d'Huezilla vastaavaan vaudinpitoon ei pystynyt kuin Armstrong, Mayo ja Beloki. Sitten Luz Ardidenilla oli aikaa tulla viittoilemaan muille, että hiljennetään vauhtia jotta Lance pääsee takaisin ryhmään kaatumisen jälkeen. No, ohrasesti kävi jenkille, vaikka uskomattoman sattuman kautta saakin pitää aika-ajon olympiakultansa.

----------


## passo

http://twitter.com/lancearmstrong

He will be back!

----------


## Tumppi

> http://twitter.com/lancearmstrong
> 
> He will be back!



Jee.  :Nolous:  Tietänette minun kantani.
Ihme tuuri ollut muuten äijällä kun ei aikaisemmin ole solisluu napsahtanut.
Mutta aivan kauhea haloo, kun L.A kaatui. Eikös siinä mennyt muitakin nurin? Vakava loukkaantuminen... Kiva kun pyöräily ylittää jopa YLE:n uutiskynnyksen.

----------


## vetooo

> Kiva kun pyöräily ylittää jopa YLE:n uutiskynnyksen.



Itsekin olen tyytyväinen, että uutinen noteeraattiin eilen nopeasti. Teksti-tv:llä kaatuminen kerrottiin hyvin nopeasti ja netissä juttua on päivietty viimeksi tänään tiistaiaamuna. Pointsit siitä. Ainoa asia mikä minua harmittaa on jutuissa esiintyvät valtavat asiavirheet. Näitä Lancen loukkaantumisuutisia ei ole saanut kovinkaan montaa sanaa edetä, kun silmään on osunut taas uusi virhe. No, eihän aina pystytä virheetöntä tekstiä tuottamaan, mutta jos yhdessä jutussa ilmenee kolme selkeää asiavirhettä niin se on liikaa. Ja Lance oli päässyt myös aamu-tv:n urheiluosoioon, jee!

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/videot/urheilu/1667726

Selitystä tapahtuneeseen. Ehkä toistamiseen, ehkä ei.

----------


## Deve

http://velonews.com/article/89592/br...-could-do-giro
Bruyneelin mielestä solisluun murtuman tässä vaiheessa kautta ei pitäisi vaikuttaa millään tavalla Touriin. Kai mies tietää mistä puhuu.

----------


## PHI

> voi voi, tätä ei olisi kaivattu! Lance jos joku tietää miten tärkeää on pysyä kärjessä, aivan käsittämätön virhe mestarilta.



Minkäs teet jos suoraan edessä kaksi kaveria vetää nurin ja ei ole aikaa/paikkaa väistää mihinkään? Niin ja oli tämän sattuessa kärkikahinoissa mukana.

----------


## PeeHoo

USA Today:


Lyhyesti: Pahempi vamma kuin alkuun uskottiin, solisluu kiinnitetään metallilevyllä.


Armstrong's injury worse than initially thought

Lance Armstrong said Tuesday night that his broken collarbone will be more complicated to fix than originally thought.
Lance Armstrong's collarbone injury is worse than initially diagnosed, he said Tuesday night after consulting with Austin orthopedic surgeon Doug Elenz.
The fracture, which occurred when he crashed at a Monday race in Spain was first thought to be a clean break, but X-rays taken Tuesday night showed that "there are few more (bone) pieces in there than they first thought," Armstrong said. "This is the biggest setback in my cycling career."

He was scheduled to undergo a more detailed CT scan Tuesday night and undergo surgery at 7 a.m. Wednesday at Elenz' clinic's surgical suite in Austin.

He will have to stay inactive for a least 72 hours, but depending on his recovery, he could be riding a stationary training bike soon after. He estimates his recovery could take anywhere from two to six weeks. "I'll know a lot more in the next week," he said.



Uutinen: http://www.usatoday.com/sports/cycli...y-update_N.htm

----------


## buhvalo

> USA Today:
> 
>  Armstrong said. "This is the biggest setback in my cycling career."
> 
> Uutinen: http://www.usatoday.com/sports/cycli...y-update_N.htm



 
Lyhyt on kaverin muisti, tai sitten "ikurina" suhtautuu pyöräilyyn vakavammin kuin juuri ensimmäisen ammatilaisen sopparin kirjoittaneena. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## passo

http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/ne...lasurgery.html

Ajatuksia..

----------


## *Ändi*

> Lyhyt on kaverin muisti, tai sitten "ikurina" suhtautuu pyöräilyyn vakavammin kuin juuri ensimmäisen ammatilaisen sopparin kirjoittaneena.



Joo, se antaa muutenkin monesti vähän outoja lausuntoja. Harrastelu-maratonjuoksuaan (vaatimattomalla ajalla) se kutsui kovimmaksi jutuksi mitä on koskaan urheilussa tehnyt. Öö... Mites ne Ranskan Ympäriajot?

----------


## Soolo

> Minkäs teet jos suoraan edessä kaksi kaveria vetää nurin ja ei ole aikaa/paikkaa väistää mihinkään? Niin ja oli tämän sattuessa kärkikahinoissa mukana.



Kun ei ollut, oli pääjoukon keskellä, kaukana kärjestä. Siellä ne kasat yleensä tapahtuvat...

----------


## PeeHoo

Solisluuhun pantiin 12-tuumainen ruuvi ja iso levy:

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/0...ing.armstrong/

----------


## tuntematon

> Solisluuhun pantiin 12-tuumainen ruuvi ja iso levy



Ei, vaan 12 yhden tuuman mittaista ruuvia (12 inch-long screws). 12 tuumaa on kuitenkin yksi jalka, eli vähän päälle 30cm. Ei sellainen mahdu Lancenkaan olkapäähän.

Olennaisin jäi kirurgilta kertomatta: terästä vai titaania?

----------


## Stone

> Ei, vaan 12 yhden tuuman mittaista ruuvia (12 inch-long screws). 12 tuumaa on kuitenkin yksi jalka, eli vähän päälle 30cm. Ei sellainen mahdu Lancenkaan olkapäähän.
> 
> Olennaisin jäi kirurgilta kertomatta: terästä vai titaania?



Hiilikuitua totta kai. :-)

----------


## Gran Turismo

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1668545

Ja huomatkaa - takavuosien mestaripyöräilijä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Deve

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1668545
> 
> Ja huomatkaa - takavuosien mestaripyöräilijä...



Eiköhän heinäkuussa ole sitten jopa IS:n huikean pyöräilytuntemuksen omaavilla toimittajilla vähän eri ääni kellossa. Tai STT:n juttuhan tuo taitaa olla, no kuitenkin.

----------


## R.A.

> Olennaisin jäi kirurgilta kertomatta: terästä vai titaania?




Stainless steel, berättar Cyclingnews.

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.livestrong.com/lance-arms...=marnewsletter
Tänään julkaistua videojorinaa Lancen solisluusta.

----------


## A.M.®

Joku karikatyyri Lancesta ynnä muuta  :Hymy: 

http://www.davidstanleyillustration....io/play-6.html

----------


## Torppis

Missä Lanssi-setä majailee ensi kuun? Jos vaikka nimmarin hakisin Gironasta...

----------


## mandello

Lance tuntuu raportoivan tekemisensä tosi tarkkaan Twitteriin eli sieltä näkee ainakin sen hetken olinpaikan. Tiedä sitten koska tulee takaisin Eurooppaan.

----------


## passo

twitterin perusteella ajeleepi jo sekä ulkona että sisällä...

----------


## tuntematon

Tää on varmaan mieluinen uutinen Armstrongille: http://www.velonews.com/article/9032...tion-over-giro

----------


## OJ

> Tää on varmaan mieluinen uutinen Armstrongille: http://www.velonews.com/article/9032...tion-over-giro



Italiassa saattaa vaan poliisi sekaantua touhuun turhan innokkaasti ja silloin ei voi hävitä 20 minuutiksi ennen testin antamista. Tai sitten tässä on taas niin, että säännöt on kaikille samat, sanktiot vaihtelee.

----------


## PHI

> Italiassa saattaa vaan poliisi sekaantua touhuun turhan innokkaasti ja silloin ei voi hävitä 20 minuutiksi ennen testin antamista. Tai sitten tässä on taas niin, että säännöt on kaikille samat, sanktiot vaihtelee.



Tarkoitit varmaan Ranskaa?

----------


## Kemppis

Ranskalaislaboratorio: Armstrong rikkoi dopingsääntöjä                                                               *             Pariisi, 9.4.            Urheilu-uutiset, stt 214          * 

                                                     Ranskalainen laboratorio väittää, että Ranskan ympäriajon seitsemän kertaa voittanut maantiepyöräilijä Lance Armstrong on syyllistynyt dopingrikkeeseen. Laboratorion mukaan Armstrong osoitti "yhteistyökyvyn puutetta".
Armstrongille tehtiin 17. maaliskuuta virtsa- ja veritestit sekä häneltä otettiin hiusnäyte. Merkkejä dopingin käytöstä ei löytynyt.
Sen sijaan AFLD-laboratorion tiedotteen mukaan Armstrong ei ollut "jatkuvasti" dopingtestaajien tavoitettavissa vaadittuna ajankohtana. AFLD-laboratorio ei ole ilmoittanut, harkitseeko se rangaistustoimia Armstrongia vastaan.

----------


## PHI

> Ranskalaislaboratorio: Armstrong rikkoi dopingsääntöjä                                                               *             Pariisi, 9.4.            Urheilu-uutiset, stt 214          * 
> 
>                                                      Ranskalainen laboratorio väittää, että Ranskan ympäriajon seitsemän kertaa voittanut maantiepyöräilijä Lance Armstrong on syyllistynyt dopingrikkeeseen. Laboratorion mukaan Armstrong osoitti "yhteistyökyvyn puutetta".
> Armstrongille tehtiin 17. maaliskuuta virtsa- ja veritestit sekä häneltä otettiin hiusnäyte. Merkkejä dopingin käytöstä ei löytynyt.
> Sen sijaan AFLD-laboratorion tiedotteen mukaan Armstrong ei ollut "jatkuvasti" dopingtestaajien tavoitettavissa vaadittuna ajankohtana. AFLD-laboratorio ei ole ilmoittanut, harkitseeko se rangaistustoimia Armstrongia vastaan.



Näyttää siltä että tällä kertaa ranskalaiset nyt vaan häröilee oikein huolella.
Alla LA:n vastine tapahtumiin:

_Outrageous reports yesterday coming out of France allege that I            'misbehaved' during a recent unannounced drug test performed by the            French government while I was training in southern France in early March._ _"The test in question was my 24th unannounced drug test since I            announced my return to cycling last fall. The first 23 of those tests            were performed without any questions and all have been returned negative.            This 24th test, which included a blood test, a urine test, and a test            of a substantial quantity of my hair, was also negative._
_"I returned home that day after a long training ride to find a man            chasing me as I rode up to the house. He stopped me and told me he was            from the French laboratory and was here to test me. I had never heard            of labs or governments doing drug testing and I had no idea who this            guy was or whether he was telling the truth._
_"I've been tested in-competition and out-of-competition by USADA,            by WADA, by the UCI, and by testing authorities at all the events in            which I have competed, but I was unaware that in France the government            tests athletes and takes the position it can test any athlete residing            in or visiting France. I also had never heard of a laboratory (as opposed            to an anti-doping organization) sending testers to collect samples._
_"We asked the tester for evidence of his authority. We looked at            his papers but they were far from clear or impressive and we still had            significant questions about who he was or for whom he worked. I was            there with Johan Bruyneel and two other people. We told the tester we            wanted to check with the UCI to confirm who he was and to make sure            he wasn't just some French guy with a backpack and some equipment to            take my blood and urine._
_"Johan stayed with him and in his presence called the UCI to find            out what was going on. We asked if it was OK for me to run inside and            shower while they made their calls and the tester said that was fine._
_"As soon as they completed the phone calls, which took about 20            minutes, we started the tests. Johan had confirmed with the UCI that            the tester had authority from the French government to take samples.            I immediately provided blood, urine and hair samples – all the samples            that he requested, as he requested. All this was done within 20 minutes            of returning home from my ride and finding the tester at my home._
_"I did not try to evade or delay the testing process that day. I            had just returned from an all day training session, wasn't sure who            this French man at my home was, and as soon as the UCI confirmed that            he was authorised to conduct the tests, I let him take all the samples            he requested._
_"The drug collection forms we both signed state that we started            the testing just 20 minutes after I arrived home. In addition, the form            asked the tester to state if there were any irregularities or further            observations from the testing process and to that he wrote "no". I have            learned that after the tests were all negative, the laboratory has now            suggested that the 20-minute delay should be investigated._
_"I find it amazing that I've been tested 24 times without incident            and the first test I do in France results in more outrageous allegations            and negative leaks to the press. This is just another example of the            improper behaviour by the French laboratory and the French anti-doping            organisations._
_"I am sorry that they are disappointed that all the tests were negative,            but I do not use any prohibited drugs or substances. As always, I'm            available anytime and anywhere to be tested. It is this sort of behaviour            that hurts the entire system and causes me and many other athletes to            call for reforms in general and an improvement in the conduct of French            laboratories and authorities in particular."_

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Tämä ajojahti saa lähes koomisia piirteitä.Armstrong voittanut tourin 7 kertaa putkeen ja on varmaan yksi maailman eniten testatuista urheiljoista ja kuitenkin media jaksaa jauhaa paskaa jatkuvalla syötöllä.Montako positiivistä dopingnäytettä Armstrong on antanut uransa aikan?Niinpä niin..tasan 0!!!

Tämä viimeinen episoodi lähes koominen..miksi se testaaja ei seurannut Armstrongia mukaan sinne suihkuun perkele niin tarvis nyt hehkuttaa ympäri maailmaa että Lance Armstrong rikkoi dopingsääntöjä?!

Taitaa tämä ajojahti vaan kasvattaa Armstrongin nälkää ja jos vanhat merkit pitää paikkansa niin Armstrong pyörittää muita taas heinäkuussa niin että hippulat vinkuu :-) 

Go Lance Go...

----------


## OJ

> Tämä ajojahti saa lähes koomisia piirteitä.Armstrong voittanut tourin 7 kertaa putkeen ja on varmaan yksi maailman eniten testatuista urheiljoista ja kuitenkin media jaksaa jauhaa paskaa jatkuvalla syötöllä.Montako positiivistä dopingnäytettä Armstrong on antanut uransa aikan?Niinpä niin..tasan 0!!!
> 
> Tämä viimeinen episoodi lähes koominen..miksi se testaaja ei seurannut Armstrongia mukaan sinne suihkuun perkele niin tarvis nyt hehkuttaa ympäri maailmaa että Lance Armstrong rikkoi dopingsääntöjä?!
> 
> Taitaa tämä ajojahti vaan kasvattaa Armstrongin nälkää ja jos vanhat merkit pitää paikkansa niin Armstrong pyörittää muita taas heinäkuussa niin että hippulat vinkuu :-) 
> 
> Go Lance Go...



Armstrong on antanut positiivisen testinäytteen vuonna 1999 (kortisooni) ja 2005 näytteissä on ollut merkkejä veridopingin käytöstä. Kumpikaan tapaus ei ollut juridisesti riittävän vedenpitävä, että Lancea oltaisiin uskallettu yrittää laittaa jäähylle.

Jos Lance ei hyppäisi tasajalkaa, ja todistelisi puhtauttaan käräjöiden niitä vastaan, jotka uskaltavat kommentoida hänen valmentajaa, niin ainakin mun olisi helpompi hyväksyä ko. tyyppi. Kun positiivisten testitulosten lisäksi sen tausta on yhtä likainen kuin DDR:n yleisurheilu, niin uskottavuus vähän kärsii. Lisäksi sen ympäriltä käryää kaikki kuskit, jotka se on pieksänyt tourissa mennen tullen, vaikka nämä kuskit ovat ainakin testitulosten valossa huomattavasti lahjakkaampia pyöräilijöitä.

Lance houkuttaa penkkiurheilijoita kuin raato kärpäsiä ja jossain mielessä se on hyvä asia.

Ja tarkoitin nimenomaan Italiaa, en Ranskaa, vaikka Ranskassakin saattaa poliisia kiinnostaa satsin liikkuminen, mutta Ranskassa ei varmaan anneta poliisin tuhota Tourin kaltaista instituutiota.

Lancea ei saada käräytettyä vedenpitävästi tänäkään vuonna. Veritesti pitäisi ottaa 15-30min ennen starttia eikä päästää kuskeja takaisin tiimibussiin. Testaavat organisaatiot ovat vaan sen verran hampaattomia/korruptoituneita, että tätä ei tulla näkemään ihan heti kohta. Tällä välin voidaan käräytellä pienempiä nimiä, jotka joutuvat käyttämään EPOa pysyäkseen jollain tavalla matkassa.

----------


## fratello

Komppaan edellistä puhujaa.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

OJ:ltä pikkasen katkeraa tilitystä:Lancea ei saada tänäkään vuonna käräytettyä....voi herttileijaa sentään!

Onko tuo nyt ihme ku se ei oo koskaan ennenkään antanut positiivistä näytettä!Piste!

Millä mittareilla on mitattu että muut ajajat jotka ovat kärynneet olisivat jollain lailla olleet Armstrongia lahjaakkaampia kuten väitit?Millä ihme käppyröillä noitakin mitataan kuka on lahjakkaampi??

7 tourin voittoa puhukoot puolestaan!Ei kai ole Lancen syytä jos muut käryää??Kyllä kai tästä uusimmastakin kohusta puhutaan muutaman vuoden päästä dopingkärynä..miksi se testaaja ei perkele mennyt sinne suihkuun mukaan?Itse testaaja vetää homman puihin ja sit aletaan puhua paskaa että Armstrongi olisi taas jossain dopingsotkussa...tämä vaan lisää Lancen kiukkua ja sen saa sitten patonginmussuttajat korkojen kans takaisin heinäkuussa,olen tästä ihan satavarma. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## vetooo

Ranska on Ranska, ei muutu vaikka voissa paistaisi.

----------


## Lasse

Ainakin näin pyöräilijänä, vähän vanhempana "äijänä" toivois että Lance voisi ihan puhtaana näyttää että vähän iäkkäämpikin ihminen voi vielä tehdä vaikka mitä.  :Hymy: 
No omalta kohdalta lienee jo toiveajattelua, mutta on sitä mukava seurata kun joku toinen lähes saman ikäinen. :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Deve

> Lisäksi sen ympäriltä käryää kaikki kuskit, jotka se on pieksänyt tourissa mennen tullen, vaikka nämä kuskit ovat ainakin testitulosten valossa huomattavasti lahjakkaampia pyöräilijöitä.



Ullrich veti kuitenkin douppia pää punaisena ja onnistui silti häviämään aina Tourissa.

Noissa Armstrongin "käryissä" toistuu aina sama kuvio. Asialla ovat ranskalaiset ja väitteet ovat tuulesta temmattuja jotka eivät ikinä mene läpi yhtään missään. Montakohan kertaa AFLD vielä kerkeää perseilemään ennen heinäkuuta? Taitaa pojilla olla kiire saada mies käräytettyä.

Heinäkuussa kuitenkin Armstrongin jalat puhuu ja ranskalaiset ovatkin yllättäen ihan hiiren hiljaa.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

No possujanin lähtötaso verrattuna Armstrongiin oli varmaan jo niin paljon alhaisempi ettei siinä auttanut mömmötkään :Sarkastinen: 

Kertoo sekin jo jotain possujanin moraalista että kärähtää vapaa-ajallaan amfetamiinistä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Kertoo sekin jo jotain possujanin moraalista että kärähtää vapaa-ajallaan amfetamiinistä



Löytyy sieltä rattijuopumuskin. 
Nykyinen muijahan löytyi parhaan harjoittelukaverin siskosta.

Pitää nyt rauhassa odottaa miten tämä Armstrong-saaga jatkuu. Mitä kaikkea ranskalaiset keksivät ja mikä on UCI:n rooli tässä. En osaa ennustaa yhtään mikä on seruaava liike.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Onko vetoolla mitään mutua milloin Astana tulisi julkisuuteen sen suhteen kumpi on Astanan ykköskuski tourilla heinäkuussa?
Onko täysin pois suljettu ajatus että Astana lähtis 2 kärjen taktiikalla tourille :Hymy: 

Tuntuu vaan että tallipäälliköllä Johanilla aika helvetin lämpimät välit Armstrongiin,nytkin oli paikan päällä siellä missä se ranskalainen testaajahörhö ilmesty puskista purkkiensa kanssa.Samaan aikaan Contadoori kyntää jotain kyläkisaa :Hymy:

----------


## Joenranta

Sen uutisen mukaan minkä olen nähnyt, vaikuttaa kuitenkin siltä, ettei Amstrong voisi kilpailla Ranskassa, mikä olisi paha juttu Ranskan ympäriajon kiinnostavuuden kannalta

----------


## Kunde Svaan

No eipä siellä tourilla taida olla sitten muitakaan pyöräilijöitä jos niitä poistetaan sillä perusteella että käy suihkussa treenin jälkeen.Voi jeesus että mua voi kyrpiä nuo ranskalaiset... :Vihainen:

----------


## PHI

Meikäläisellä on koko LA:n paluun ajan ollut sellainen kutina, että herra on tällä kertaa liikkeellä täysin puhtain paperein. Vaikka kiinni ei ole jäänyt koskaan, moinen Tourien dominointi olisi tuskin ollut mahdollista ilman lääketieteellistä avustusta.

Kenties eläkepäiviä viettäessään mielessä kävi ajatus siitä, kuinkahan hyvin sitä olisi pärjännyt ilman satsittelua? Heinäkuussahan tuo sitten selviää.

----------


## PHI

> No eipä siellä tourilla taida olla sitten muitakaan pyöräilijöitä jos niitä poistetaan sillä perusteella että käy suihkussa treenin jälkeen.Voi jeesus että mua voi kyrpiä nuo ranskalaiset...



Jäitä hattuun Kunde... :Vink:  Ranskalaiset eivät vaan voi koskaan antaa LA:lle anteeksi seitsemän vuoden täydellistä Tourin dominointia, siksi jahtaavat nytkin kuin verikoirat :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Joo,eipä noita ranskalaisia urheilusankareita ole turhan paljoa jos lasketaan pois maahanmuutajat laskuista.Lopettaisivat sen viinin kanssa läträämisen ja harjoittelisivat kunnolla niin ei tarvis hyppiä purkkien kans pöpelikössä kyttäilemässä muita...Soinin kans samaa mieltä,siellä missä patonkiopellejä,siellä ongelmia :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Deve

Vaikka ranskalaiset nyt antaisivat pannaa Armstrongille niin jos tuo keissi menis CASin käsittelyyn niin kumoaisivat sen samantien.

----------


## PHI

Tällä hetkellä kaikki ajojahdin tunnusmerkit täyttyvät. Läsnä olivat Armstrong, Bruyneel ja tämä ranskalainen tarkastaja. Armstrong sai tarkastajalta luvan käydä suihkussa, minkä Bruyneel varmasti todistaa. Samoin voidaan teletunnistetiedoilla varmistaa Bruyneelin soittaneen UCI:lle.
Eli tarkastajan sana näitä kahta herraa vastaan. Ei mene ikinä läpi oikeudessa, jos sinne asti mennään. Saa Ranskan valtio varata jo valmiiksi mojovan kasan euroja vahingonkorvauksia varten  :Leveä hymy: 

Tai mistäs minä ranskalaisen oikeuslaitoksen toiminnan tiedän... :No huh!: !
Ranska on näköjään ottanut kaikki keinot käyttöön varmistaakseen, ettei se saamarin jenkki TAAS vie voittoa oman maan poikien nenän edestä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## majis

> Tai mistäs minä ranskalaisen oikeuslaitoksen toiminnan tiedän...!
> Ranska on näköjään ottanut kaikki keinot käyttöön varmistaakseen, ettei se saamarin jenkki TAAS vie voittoa oman maan poikien nenän edestä



Aika monta ei ranskalaista pitäisi saada pois pelistä että ranskalainen tourin voittaisi. viime vuoden tourissa paras patonkimies oli Sandy Casar sijoitus 14. ja ero kärkeen melkein 20min.

----------


## PHI

> Aika monta ei ranskalaista pitäisi saada pois pelistä että ranskalainen tourin voittaisi. viime vuoden tourissa paras patonkimies oli Sandy Casar sijoitus 14. ja ero kärkeen melkein 20min.



Tuo lauseeni oli metafora jonka tarkoitus ei ollutkaan korreloida todellisuutta... tulipa outo kommentti...hmmm....

----------


## majis

> Tuo lauseeni oli metafora jonka tarkoitus ei ollutkaan korreloida todellisuutta... tulipa outo kommentti...hmmm....



Miksi kutsutaan metaforaa jonka tarkoitus ei ole korreloida todellisuutta??

----------


## PHI

> Miksi kutsutaan metaforaa jonka tarkoitus ei ole korreloida todellisuutta??



Runoudeksi... mutta nyt alkaa menemään aikalailla OT puolelle  :Leveä hymy: !

----------


## Soolo

Roskaa. Bordry rikkoi WADAn sääntöjä lörpöttemällä julkisesti Armstrongin testauksesta.

----------


## vetooo

Tuli mieleen jälleen yksi mahtava esimerkki ranskalaisten tavoista. Armstrongin muutamien vuosien takainen kova kilpakumppani Igor Gonzalez de Galdeano joutui vuonna 2003 ranskalaisten hampaisiin. GdG:n osallistumisoikeus evättiin Touriin 2003, koska Ranskan viranomaiset tuomitsivat espanjalaisen dopingrikkomuksesta astmaan käytettävän salbutamolin hönkimisestä. Igorin näytteestä löydettiin muistaakseni aivan onnettoman pieni, jotain millilitran sadasosia, todiste tästä lääkkeen käytöstä.

Loukkaantumiset ja Ranskan valtion byrokratia estivät González de Galdeanoa osallistumasta vuoden 2003 Ranskan ympäriajoon. Ranskan viranomaiset tuomitsivat González de Galdeanon dopingrikkomuksesta, koska hän oli käyttänyt astman hoidossa salbutamolia. Samalla ranskalaiset mätkäisivät GdG:lle 6 kuukauden kilpailukiellon patonkimaassa ajettuihin kisoihin. UCI ei katsonut Gonzelz de Galdeanon syyllistyneen dopingrikkomukseen. Oliko tässä kyseessä Ranskan valtion byrokratiaa via mitä lie? No, tulen kuitenkin palaamaan tähän ASO:n ja ranskalaisten tekemiin ratkaisuihin ja kokoan myöhemmin legendaarisimmat ja ikimuistoisimmat tapaukset.

----------


## Stone

Lancen testien tulokset:
http://www.livestrong.com/lance-arms...=aprnewsletter

----------


## OJ

Kun nyt on saatu asiantuntijat langoille, niin pitääpä kysellä mielipiteitä seuraavasta. Kun tässä kuitenkin on anti-Armstrong salaliittoteoria pöydällä.

Ranskan tulli pysäyttelee ranskalaisten amatööritiimien autoja Ranskan sisäisessä liikenteessä, komentaa matkustajat ulos ja käy auton ja matkatavarat läpi. Lääkeaineita siis haeskellaan.  Jonkin verran olen ihan itse päässyt seuraamaan läheltä tota pyöräilytouhua ja fakta on se, että aina kun kuljettaa vähän paremmin, niin pääsee epäilysten alaiseksi. Varsinkin jos on yleisessä tiedossa, että jotkut kilpailijat satsittavat. Toi ahdistelu ei siis ole suinkaan Lancen yksinoikeus vaikka herra itse ja fanit toisin haluaisivatkin ajatella. Jos joku ei ole vielä asiaa ymmärtänyt, niin pyöräilijöitä vainotaan dopingin takia.

Ja UCI on niin korruptoitunut laitos, että ne katselee tarvittaessa sormien läpi isompiakin toilailuja. GdG:n tapaus oli kyllä sen verran selvä, että Salbutamolia oli yli sallitun 1000mg/ml, eli ihan kaikkien doping-organisaatioiden mukaan toi homma meni.

Ja pyöräily on siitä kiva peli, että suorituskykyä voi mitata melko hyvin ja tietyt arvot antavat pyöräilyn kaltaisessa lajissa aika hyvän kuvan lahjakkuudesta.

----------


## Soolo

Lance ulkona Tourista? AFLD tekee päätöksen sopivasti juuri ennen Giroa....
http://www.livestrong.com/lance-arms...nse-drug/5345/

http://www.velonews.com/article/9044...en-more-antics

----------


## OJ

Ja Lancen jutut alkavat osoittautua ns. kakkapuheeksi. Eiköhän se kumminkin selviä vain varoituksella. Kansalliset lait ovat kuitenkin esim. UCIn sääntöjen yläpuolella ja siitä johtuen Lancen ei välttämättä tarvitse kisata Ranskassa.

EDIT: Ja eikö se pitänyt olla yllätystestattu 28 kertaa tjsp. viime syksyn jälkeen? Miksiköhän Lancen nettisivuilla on julkaistu vain 13 testin tulokset.

----------


## vetooo

> Ja UCI on niin korruptoitunut laitos, että ne katselee tarvittaessa sormien läpi isompiakin toilailuja. GdG:n tapaus oli kyllä sen verran selvä, että Salbutamolia oli yli sallitun 1000mg/ml, eli ihan kaikkien doping-organisaatioiden mukaan toi homma meni.



Doping ja lääketiede ei todellakaan ole minun erikoisalaani, joten jätän niiden kommentoinnin palstan asiantuntijoille. GDG:n kohdalla kyseessä oli kyllä tuon 1000mg/ml:n ylityksestä, mutta UCI:n päätöksellä Igor sai jatkaa vuoden 2002 kilpialua. Ihmeelliseksi asian tekee se, että kilpailukielto langetettiin ranskalisten taholta vasta melkein vuotta myöhemmin.

Tässä Armstrongin tapauksessa haluan ensiksi odottaa ranskalaisten tekemiä mahdollisia rangaistuspäätöksiä. Se on kuitenkin varma, että CAS tulee jyräämään ranskalaisten yli ja lujaa. Rasmussenin tapauksessa homma meni käsitykseni mukaan niin, että Rabobank heitti miehen ulos kisasta - ei ASO. Näillä ei sinänsä ole hirveästi yhtäläisyyksiä, muuta kuin että molemmissa puhutaan dopingrikkeestä. Rasmussenin kohdalla kyse oli olinpaikan valehtelemisesta ja Armstrongilla suihkussa käymisestä. Miksi testaaja ei seurannut LA:ta suihkuun asti? Rasmussenin ja Armstrongin tapausten mittaluokat ovat aivan naurettavan erilaiset. Rasmussen kusetti useita kertoja olinpaikkaansa, kun taas Armstrong oli 20 minuuttia yllätystestaajan näkökentän ulkopuolella. Onhan sekin tietenkin mahdollista, että LA on käyttänyt tuota peseytymistään hyödyksi ja manipuloinut testinsä onnistuneesti.  :Hymy:  Tämä Astanan, Armstrongin ja Bruyneelin ajojahti on aivan käsittämätöntä ja ylittää minun käsityskykyni rajat moninkertaisesti.

----------


## Soolo

> doping ja lääketiede ei todellakaan ole minun erikoisalaani, joten jätän niiden kommentoinnin palstan asiantuntijoille. Gdg:n kohdalla kyseessä oli kyllä tuon 1000mg/ml:n ylityksestä, mutta uci:n päätöksellä igor sai jatkaa vuoden 2002 kilpialua. Ihmeelliseksi asian tekee se, että kilpailukielto langetettiin ranskalisten taholta vasta melkein vuotta myöhemmin.
> 
> Tässä armstrongin tapauksessa haluan ensiksi odottaa ranskalaisten tekemiä mahdollisia rangaistuspäätöksiä. Se on kuitenkin varma, että cas tulee jyräämään ranskalaisten yli ja lujaa. Rasmussenin tapauksessa homma meni käsitykseni mukaan niin, että rabobank heitti miehen ulos kisasta - ei aso. Näillä ei sinänsä ole hirveästi yhtäläisyyksiä, muuta kuin että molemmissa puhutaan dopingrikkeestä. Rasmussenin kohdalla kyse oli olinpaikan valehtelemisesta ja armstrongilla suihkussa käymisestä. Miksi testaaja ei seurannut la:ta suihkuun asti? Rasmussenin ja armstrongin tapausten mittaluokat ovat aivan naurettavan erilaiset. Rasmussen kusetti useita kertoja olinpaikkaansa, kun taas armstrong oli 20 minuuttia yllätystestaajan näkökentän ulkopuolella. Onhan sekin tietenkin mahdollista, että la on käyttänyt tuota peseytymistään hyödyksi ja manipuloinut testinsä onnistuneesti.  tämä astanan, armstrongin ja bruyneelin ajojahti on aivan käsittämätöntä ja ylittää minun käsityskykyni rajat moninkertaisesti.



+1000

----------


## NoNo

No jos testaaja on päästänyt Lancen silmistään 20 minuutiksi niin oma moka. Velonewsin jutun mukaan tästä ei ainakaan pahemmin valitettu. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää mitä haittaavaa tossa ajassa pystyy tekemään kun koko verenvaihto ei onnistu, sama lienee tukan uudelleenkasvatuksen kanssa ja tuskin virtsakaan kokonaan vaihtuu. Testit kai otetaan testaajan näköyhteyden alaisena, jolloin varmistuu että näyte tulee oikeasta henkilöstä ?

----------


## Deve

Mitähän tuo testaaja on sitten mennyt tuon suihkutteluluvan antamaan ja nyt itketään sitten että et ois saanutkaan mennä sinne suihkuun? Bruyneelhan voi todistaa tosiaan että tuo lupa annettiin. Erikoista toimintaa. Ranskalaisethan on tän nyt ihan itse ryssinyt. Uskon itse että Armstrong on Tourilla, ihan sama mitä AFLD itse päättää. CAS kumoaa näillä faktoilla tuollaisen päätöksen samantien.

----------


## OJ

Tällä foorumilla ihan kaikki näkyvät pitävän Lancen lehdistötiedotetta 100% totuutena. Miksei Lance tässäkin tapauksessa kertoilisi omiaan? Olisihan se hänelle eduksi.

Kun tossa testitilanteessa testaaja kehoitti Lancea pysymään näköpiirissä useamman kerran ja yritti seurata Lancea sisälle rakennukseen, niin mitä muuta siinä voi tehdä kun testaajat eivät saa käydä käsiksi testattaviin? Lance ja Bruyneel molemmat tuntevat testisäännöt...

Jos testaaja tosiaan rikkoi sääntöjä, niin voivoi. Jos Lance rikkoi sääntöjä, niin silloin pitää nallin napsahtaa vaikka Lancen lakimiehet ovatkin pelottavia.

ASO ei varmaankaan halua Lancea jäähylle. Kukapa kultamunia munivan hanhen haluaisi tappaa? ASO räätälöi Tourin reitin Astanaa varten, eli jos Amauryn perheellä on vaikutusvaltaa asiassa, niin Lance selviää varoituksella.

Ja yksi hupaisa asia on myös se, että kun AFLD käräytti etappivoittajia viime kesänä, niin kaikki hurrasivat ja taputtivat käsiään. Nyt on kuitenkin eri ääni kellossa. Kaksinaamaista sanoisin.

----------


## Tom_E

Interwebin foorumeita selaillessa ainakin minä olen saanut sen käsityksen, että testattavan pitää pysyä testaajan läheisyydessä eikä toisin päin. Minulla ei ole sääntökirjaa, joten...., mutta jos säännöt todella sanovat, että testattava ei saa poistua testaajan näköpiiristä, niin selkeä rikehän olisi tapahtunut. Kyllä "maailman testatuimman" urheilijan pitäisi tietää, mitä saa tehdä ja mitä ei....Noh, ainakin on taas saatu, ehkäpä tarkoituksella, suuret tunteet polkaistua pystyyn ja tarina uppoaa kuin väärä raha.

----------


## Joenranta

Ehkä me olemme liian naiveja, kun yritetään nähdä asia parhain päin Amstrongin kannalta. Kyllä Amstrong on sen verran kokenut pyöräilijä, että tietää miten dopingtestauksessa tulee käyttäytyä. Se on sitten eri asia ja varsin mielenkiintoinen asia, minkälaisen rangaistuksen hän tulee saamaan

----------


## Kal Pedal

No Lancehan nyt suhtautuu AFLD:n testaajiin kun Juhani Tamminen SM-liigan erotuomareihin. Eli jos voi niille vittuilla niin vittuilee. Nyt ehkä meni liian pitkälle. En kuitenkaan usko mihinkään dramaattisiin sanktioihin

----------


## Hans Opinion

"Lähti kuin Mika kisakylästä" sanonan rinnalle täytynee lanseerata  toteama: "kiire on kuin Läänsillä suihkuun".

----------


## Soolo

dodii, ASO olettaa LA.n olevan Tourissa, kärpäsestä on taas tehty härkänen......"I imagine he will be at the Tour de France and I imagine he will also be at the Giro d'Italia," said Prudhomme to Cyclingnews Saturday.
Maalaisjärki näköjään toimii?!

----------


## OJ

> Maalaisjärki näköjään toimii?!



Tai raha puhuu?

----------


## Lasse

Oli miten oli, pääasia että ajaa!  :Vink:  :Leveä hymy: 
Pää pensaassa?  :Kieli pitkällä:  So What?  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Ranskalaiset joutuivat laittamaan R-vaihteen päälle suihkuskandaalissa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...r09/apr24news3

----------


## OJ

> Ranskalaiset joutuivat laittamaan R-vaihteen päälle suihkuskandaalissa.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...r09/apr24news3



Jee!!!

----------


## Deve

OJ, nyt sitä krakaa vähän löysemmälle

----------


## passo

pikku testi tulossa ennen giroa; Piti ihan googlata tää kun en ennalta muistanut..saadaan vähän osviittaa kunnosta..

eli LA, Levi ja Horner. 

http://www.tourofthegila.com/

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...r09/apr28news3

Venga taitaa päteä tähän?

----------


## VeloGirl

Gilan P/1 tulokset ekan maantieajon jälkeen:

http://www.tourofthegila.com/2009race/day1mens1.html

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Ehkä tyhmä kysymys, mutta miksi Astana ei kilpaile Astanan väreissä?

Näyttävät kantavan Lancen pyöräkaupan kuteita...

----------


## kervelo

UCI rajoittaa asuja ja osallistujamäärää per joukkue:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...r09/apr28news3

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> UCI rajoittaa asuja ja osallistujamäärää per joukkue:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...r09/apr28news3



Thänks! Taas oppi joitain uutta UCI:n säännöistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Gilan tuloksista mielenkiintoisia poimintoja:

40	3:39:55.	0:03:53	  	  	39	Demong  Bill
52	3:40:28.	0:04:26	  	  	94	Landis  Floyd

----------


## PHI

Tour of Gila:
Leipheimer voitti TT:n ja LA kolmas.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Ehkä tuo kolmas sija oli uuden hiilikuitusolisluun ansiota.  :Hymy: 

http://www.roadcycling.com/articles/...g_002674.shtml

----------


## TurboKoo

> Ehkä tuo kolmas sija oli uuden hiilikuitusolisluun ansiota. 
> 
> http://www.roadcycling.com/articles/...g_002674.shtml



By Thomas Valentinsen
    Apr 1, 2009 - 8:48:22 AM

Katsoppa päiväystä. Eiköhän tuo ole vain aprillipila.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> By Thomas Valentinsen
>     Apr 1, 2009 - 8:48:22 AM
> 
> Katsoppa päiväystä. Eiköhän tuo ole vain aprillipila.



Ei hitto... menin lankaan kun linkki vei Bontragerin sivuille, ja vielä kuukaden jälkeen, uutinen on edelleen siellä ilman mitään mainintaa aprillipilasta. 

Kyllä sitä tuli mietittyä että hiilikuitu kropassa ei välttämättä olisi mikään kovin kiva asia, varsinkaan jos uudestaan kaatuisi ja kuidut joutuisivat elimistöön. 

Sen verran naivi olin tällä kertaa että kuvittelin teknologian kehittyneen niin paljon että kyseiset huolet olisi jollain tavalla ratkaistu. 

Nyt kun uudestaan lukee uutisen, niin kyllä muutaman gramman kevyempi kuin "OEM" luu -osion, olisi viimeistään pitänyt herättää epäilystä. 

 :No huh!:

----------


## Stone

Mitä arvelette LA menestystä Girossa? 

Ps. tämä kysymys ei ole tarkoitettu OJ, jolla on LA mustamaalamisis into päällä koko ajan.
Joku on jehoovalainen ja joku antiLAinen...

----------


## buhvalo

No Leville 1min 23s päihin jossain 26km mäkisessä TT:ssä...10-sakki sijoitus tiukassa.

----------


## Deve

Sanon että menee kymppisakkiin ja etappivoitto.

----------


## OJ

> Mitä arvelette LA menestystä Girossa? 
> 
> Ps. tämä kysymys ei ole tarkoitettu OJ, jolla on LA mustamaalamisis into päällä koko ajan.
> Joku on jehoovalainen ja joku antiLAinen...



Eikö se ole ihan hyvä, että Lance-fanien vastineeksi on anti-Lance porukkaa mukana? Voi tietty tuntua ikävältä, jos joku on eri mieltä, mutta sellaista se aina välillä on.

Mun veikkaus on, että Lance on palkintopallilla kisan lopussa.

----------


## YT

Minä veikkaan, että Lance keskeyttää.

----------


## Soolo

> Minä veikkaan, että Lance keskeyttää.



ikävä kyllä samaa mieltä. Toivottavasti olen väärässä.

----------


## Deve

Armstrongilta tulossa oma tiimi 2010?




> Lance Armstrong believes there is a "high" probability he will start a professional team of his own for the 2010 season. The American expects the announcement to come this July, after he races the Tour de France.

----------


## StantheMan

Joko keskeyttää tai ajaa apumiehenä loppuun asti. Ei kilpaile kisan voitosta. Perusteluna motivaation puute - porukasta löytyy joku nälkäisempi. Näin Lance-fani.

----------


## PHI

Lancen Giron pyörät...
Tämä on mielestäni kammottavan näköinen  :No huh!:  !



Tämä tavallaan hieno  :Hymy:

----------


## Tumppi

:Cool:  pitää laittaa Oakleyt silmille, niin rumia ovat. Mitäs kortsuja tuossa TT:ssä oikein pyörii? Sultaneja?

Mitenkähän käy Lancen Tour tavoitteelle jos lähtee talli alta?

http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderreport/

----------


## PHI

> Mitäs kortsuja tuossa TT:ssä oikein pyörii? Sultaneja?



*nauraa vedet silmissä... :Leveä hymy: *

----------


## Eso

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/A.../1135245717906

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> pitää laittaa Oakleyt silmille, niin rumia ovat. Mitäs kortsuja tuossa TT:ssä oikein pyörii? Sultaneja?
> 
> Mitenkähän käy Lancen Tour tavoitteelle jos lähtee talli alta?
> 
> http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderreport/



Mielenkiintoinen artikkeli... Ammattilaispyöräilijöiden määrä on jo monta vuotta laskenut, ja varsinkin tuo "The UCI desperately wants to prevent the ProTour from shrinking to the point of irrelevance" herättää kysymyksiä. 

Se menee off-topicin puolelle, mutta minun mielestä joku Nike-Livestrong tiimi voisi olla ihan mielenkiintoinen joukkue. Lancen silmäterä, Taylor Phinney, on varmasti matkalla menestystä kohti. Sehän vasta mielenkiintoista olisi jos Lance ja Bryneel vetäisivät yhdessä joukkuetta. Tulisiko joukkueesta samanlainen dominoiva ilmiö kuin Lancen omasta valtakaudesta? Hmm...

----------


## vetooo

Kazakstanin pojat maksavat tai eivät, tulevaisuus turvattu. 

http://eurosport.yahoo.com/07052009/...uy-astana.html

----------


## TetedeCourse



----------


## Lasse

> Lancen Giron pyörät...
> Tämä on mielestäni kammottavan näköinen  !
> 
> 
> 
> Tämä tavallaan hieno



Jee, Jee, Kauneus on katsojan silmissä, upeet on härpäkkeet.

----------


## mandello

> 



Tästä tuli kyllä Cipollini mieleen, varsinkin jos unohtaa noi numerosarjat...  :Vink:

----------


## passo

Pyörämaalaukset ovat liian levottomia minun makuuni. Yksinkertainen on ehkä enemmän vaikuttavaa kuin tribuaali henkinen tatuointi.

Veikkaan että LA nähdään 3 parhaan joukossa.  Basso. Levi  ja LA. Järjestyskin voisi olla noin. Riippuen siitä miten Basso kestää pitkän TT:n.

----------


## PHI

Voittajaa en uskalla veikata, mutta en jaksa uskoa LA:n yltävän kympin sakkiin lopputuloksissa. Etappivoitto on kyllä mahdollinen.

----------


## MTBVespa

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/viihde/uutinen.asp?id=1684042

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Lancen Giron pyörät...Tämä on mielestäni kammottavan näköinen  !



Samaa mieltä. Ihan kuin jossain LSD-huuruissa maalattu. Argonkin näyttää rauhalliselta noihin verrattuna.  :Vink:

----------


## TetedeCourse

Minusta LA:n fillari näytti tv:ssä tosi coolilta - taidankin sitten olla vanha hippi  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## vetooo

Tänään Lance näyttäytyi aivan kärjessä ja pysytteli Ernesto Colnagon kultapojan takapyörässä. Popo oli siis pääjoukon kärjessä. Kun katsoo Lancen fyysistä olemusta, niin hän on hyvässä kunnossa. Jalat ovat kuin terästä ja tänään eroa tuli muuten Bassoon ja Leipheimeriin 13 sekuntia. Tämä saattaa parantaa mahdollisuuksia, että Armstrong pujottaisi maglia rosan päälle 4. tai 5. etapin jälkeen. Jos ja kun huominen 3. etappi päättyy massakiriin, niin sitten Dolomiittien kahdelle vuoristoetapille lähdetään mielenkiintoisesta tilanteesta. Tässä on huomioitu vain ne, joilla on konkreettiset mahdollisuudet pysytellä maalivuorella kärkinimien vauhdissa mukana:

Michael Rogers
Thomas Lövkvist + 0.00
Christian Vandevelde + 0.06
Lance Armstrong + 0.13
Jose Luis Rubiera + 0.13
Thomas Danielson + 0.19
Danilo Di Luca + 0.22
Jaroslav Popovitsh + 0.26
Janez Brajkovic + 0.26
Levi Leipheimer + 0.26
Franco Pellizotti + 0.40
Damiano Cunego + 0.42                                        
Marzio Bruseghin + 0.42
Carlos Sastre + 0.49
Ivan Basso + 0.53
Gilberto Simoni + 1.06
Stefano Garzelli + 1.21

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2009..._madone_giro09

----------


## StantheMan

http://j.b5z.net/i/u/2132106/m/gregstef.mp3

Juhannuksen ratoksi: The taped telephone conversation between Stephanie McIlvain and Greg LeMond, where LeMond lies and says he's not taping her, then she talks about Armstrong's cheating and how he admitted to taking steroids, HGH, EPO, PCP, horse tranquilizers, amyl nitrate, and blotter acid to his doctors.

----------


## 2,5i V6

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/49t...stage-2/report

----------


## vetooo

Jenkeissä Lancen pyörien varastamisesta saa enemmän linnaa kuin Suomessa panttivangin ottamisesta.  :Leveä hymy:  Ei siinä mitään vakavia tekoja molemmat...

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...04165?pyoraily

----------


## Poursuivant

Tällaista pohdintaa ja ajatuksia eilisessä Guardianissa Lancesta: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009...trong-comeback

----------


## TetedeCourse

Palanen LA:n uutta aika-ajopyörää:

http://img189.yfrog.com/i/kvwu.jpg/

----------


## Vinski

> Tällaista pohdintaa ja ajatuksia eilisessä Guardianissa Lancesta.



Pitihän siellä tietysti olla Pierre Ballester. Mistähän oli kotoisin mielipidetiedustelu, jossa 70%:sta ranskalaisista asettui LA:n paluuta vastaan. Varmaan internet-kysely omilla sivuillaan.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tulevaisuuden toivo Liam treenaamassa mäessä :

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.ph...u=314NC&ref=nf

----------


## OJ

> Pitihän siellä tietysti olla Pierre Ballester. Mistähän oli kotoisin mielipidetiedustelu, jossa 70%:sta ranskalaisista asettui LA:n paluuta vastaan. Varmaan internet-kysely omilla sivuillaan.



Meillä on firmassa ranskalainen nuori herrasmies työharjoittelussa ja hän on ihan 100% Lance-fani ja kuulemma ranskalaiset on aika fiilareissa kun Lance on tulossa takaisin. Voi olla puolueellista.

----------


## VesaP

> Meillä on firmassa ranskalainen nuori herrasmies työharjoittelussa ja hän on ihan 100% Lance-fani ja kuulemma ranskalaiset on aika fiilareissa kun Lance on tulossa takaisin. Voi olla puolueellista.



Mää toissakesänä kun ajoin treeniä Pariisin pohjoispuolella jollain esikaupunkialueella niin joku hlöauto tuli takaa ja alkoi raivoisan tööttäilyn. Mää olin jo vähällä heittää keskisormea sille että ***** tööttäile siellä nyt, mutta kun aattelin että ei täällä yleensä kyllä tööttäillä mitään pyöräilijöille ainakaan vittuilumielessä niin jatkoin ajoa. Siinä sit äijä kohta meni autollaan ohi, roikkui puoliksi ulos ikkunasta ja näytti niin isoa peukkua mitä pystyi ja huusi jotain kannustusta kait ja auton takalasit oli vuorattu Lancen kuvilla. Eli joo, kyllä jotkut ainakin ranskassa fanittaa Lancea, ja kukaan ei tunnu siellä häiriintyvän maantiepyöräilijän ajosta tien laidassa. Ei edes hälytysajossa oleva paloauto. Ajaa perässä ja nätisti vaan pikatööttää että "hei, voisittekos väistää ees vähän että pääsis ohi kun olis kiirus..."  :No huh!:  :No huh!: 

Suomi sucks. Täällä kun ajaa nätisti tienvierustaa, niin vitun mersukuskit näyttää nyrkkiä ja ajaa hihaa hipoen tööttipohjassa ohi. Saatana.

Sorry avautuminen ja lievä offtopicci, mutta joo, välillä vituttaa tää meininki täällä.  :Vihainen: 

OnTopic: Lance roks. Vaikka se luuleekin kait että hän on maailman napa jne, mutta silti, äijä se on perkele. Vielä kun voittaskin jotain isoa niin näyttäs näille nuorille pullamössöpojille että kuka on The Äijä.

----------


## 2,5i V6

LA näytti mielestäni hieman kevyemmältä kuin aikaisempian vuosien Toureissa, bodia ei siis aivan yhtä paljon patukoissa kuin joskus ollut. Vai onkohan näin, että iän myötä muskelot häviää  :Leveä hymy:  Tour-lehden mukaan LA:n paino nyt joku 71 kg, kun se on aikaisemmin ollut Toureissa jotain 74-77 kg. 

Trekin uusi TT-pyörä helkkarin hieno.

----------


## vetooo

> LA näytti mielestäni hieman kevyemmältä kuin aikaisempian vuosien Toureissa, bodia ei siis aivan yhtä paljon patukoissa kuin joskus ollut. Vai onkohan näin, että iän myötä muskelot häviää  Tour-lehden mukaan LA:n paino nyt joku 71 kg, kun se on aikaisemmin ollut Toureissa jotain 74-77 kg. 
> 
> Trekin uusi TT-pyörä helkkarin hieno.



Lancen omien sanojen mukaan paino on nyt 159 ½ - 160 ½ lbs eli suomennettuna n. 72 kg.

“I’m lighter than I was before,” he said. “Before, I was about (163 or 164 pounds). And now it’s (159 1/2 or 160 1/2 ). It’s a good thing and I think it’s because I already have one Grand Tour in my legs. I came out of the Giro pretty light and then the last month I was very careful with diet. I trained very hard in altitude and all those things contributed to the good body weight."

Hiyvältä näytti LA:n ajo Monacossa - 10. sija ja vain reilut 20 sekuntia Contadorille jääneenä. Teksasilainen ei ole ikinä ollut erityisen hyvä näissä pitkissä ja _hyvin loivissa_ nousuissa ekä alamäkitaitokaan ole ihan proffien ykköstasoa. Vuoristoetappeja odotellessa...

----------


## Soolo

> Lancen omien sanojen mukaan paino on nyt 159 ½ - 160 ½ lbs eli suomennettuna n. 72 kg.
> 
> “I’m lighter than I was before,” he said. “Before, I was about (163 or 164 pounds). And now it’s (159 1/2 or 160 1/2 ). It’s a good thing and I think it’s because I already have one Grand Tour in my legs. I came out of the Giro pretty light and then the last month I was very careful with diet. I trained very hard in altitude and all those things contributed to the good body weight."
> 
> Hiyvältä näytti LA:n ajo Monacossa - 10. sija ja vain reilut 20 sekuntia Contadorille jääneenä. Teksasilainen ei ole ikinä ollut erityisen hyvä näissä pitkissä ja _hyvin loivissa_ nousuissa ekä alamäkitaitokaan ole ihan proffien ykköstasoa. Vuoristoetappeja odotellessa...



harvoin olen eri mieltä kanssasi, mutta kerrankin näin.
Lance on/oli erittäin hyvä alamäki ajaja.
Aika rimpuilulta näytti hänen ajo tänään, kaukana siitä sujuvasta menosta mitä hän oli parhaimmillaan.
Komea suoritus joka tapauksessa!

----------


## L'una

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=7229

20 Lancea  valmentanut Carlmichael painottaa Lancen henkisiä ominaisuuksia ja paineettomassa roolissa Astana-tiimissä hänelle aukeaa monipuolisia mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ennen 4 osuuden TT:tä - Ben Stiller Lancen fillarin kimpussa:

http://www.livestrong.com/lance-arms...-f2565a078836/

----------


## Lasse Vahvakäsi

Satulatolpasta päätelleen Lancella taitaa TT-pyörässä satulan kärki olla edelleen reilusti keskiön takana.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/p...everyone/78749

----------


## TetedeCourse

Mielenkiintoisia havaintoja:

http://www.bicycling.com/tourdefranc...0007-1,00.html

Saapa nähdä ???

----------


## villef

Puolentoista kuukauden päästä viimeistään UCIn sääntöjen mukaan pitäisi kuulua jotain, jos Lance on perustamassa uutta teamia:
2.15.066 On 1 September before each registration year, the UCI ProTeam must pay into the UCI account a sum to be determined annually by the UCI ProTour council as an annual registration fee. In the event of delay, the registration fee shall be automatically increased by CHF 1,000 per day. If the registration fee and the increase are not paid in full by 30 September, registration will be refused and the licence automatically revoked.

Toki aika nopeasti luettuna (eli hyppimällä) tuo osio säännöistä, joten 100% varmuutta tuosta ei ole..
Onkos muuten sen tuleva SKY-team ProCont. vai ProTour talli?

Tätä vaatejuttua koitin kattella, kun tuohon yllä olevaan törmäsin..
Eli hieman sormien läpi katsoen tuomarit menevät vaatetuksessa, hyvä varmaan niin..

1.3.026 When competing, all riders shall wear a jersey with sleeves and a pair of shorts, possibly in the form of a one-piece skinsuit. By shorts it is understood that these are shorts that come above the knee. Sleeveless jerseys shall be forbidden.

1.3.029 No item of clothing may hide the lettering on the jersey or the rider's identification number, particularly in competition and at official ceremonies.

1.3.030 Rain capes must be transparent or made to look like the jersey. Esim. Astanalla 3 erilaista sadetakkia samalla etapilla.. Siihen varmaan voisi puuttuakin jo..

1.3.035 Each team may have only a single design for clothing (colours and layout) which may not be altered for the duration of the calendar year.

1.3.047 Riders for the club shall wear uniform clothing complying exactly with that described in the notification referred to in article 1.3.046. Unless specifically provided for, no rider shall be permitted to ride in the colours of any association or company other than those of the club given on his licence.
Tämä on otettu kansallisten joukkueiden säännöistä.. Minkäs seuran tai tallin lisenssi Lancella on? Onko se oman firman mainospaita Lancen kansallisen lisenssin haltijan virallinen paita? Muutoinhan ei sellaisessa saisi ajaa?

----------


## MV

Hmm:

http://www.oraclecycling.com/

Onkohan Larry Ellison kyllästynyt purjehtimiseen...

----------


## Toni.T

Lance räpeltää niin paljon?

----------


## Laeski

> Hmm:
> 
> http://www.oraclecycling.com/
> 
> Onkohan Larry Ellison kyllästynyt purjehtimiseen...



Se on kiva katsoa kun jätkät kaatuu yhtäkkiä :Leveä hymy:  Menchov vois alkaa kyselee työpaikkaa

----------


## aautio

Ei ollu Oracle, vaan se Radio Shack osoittautui todeksi:

http://www.teamradioshack.com/

Lancen video aiheesta: http://www.livestrong.com/lance-arms...-9d028d738b21/

----------


## aa pee

Tuo tiimi ei ainakaan taida kannattaa radiokieltoa

----------


## Hippra

Lance aikoo kilpailla jälleen myös triathlonin parissa, mielenkiintoista.

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/tour_de_...en_154095.html

----------


## MV

> Ei ollu Oracle, vaan se Radio Shack osoittautui todeksi:



Jeps. Mutta mikä tuo Oracle sitten on? Ei se oikein muuta voi olla kuin ammattilaistalli, mutta missä lajissa?

----------


## viller

> Jeps. Mutta mikä tuo Oracle sitten on?



Oracle on tietokantaohjelmistoja valmistava IT-firma.

edit: taidan jatkossa lukea muutaman aiemman viestin ennen kuin vastaan yksinkertaiselta vaikuttavaan kysymykseen.
Oraclecycling.comin whois-tiedot viittaavat Radsport Technik -nimiseen valmennusfirmaan.

----------


## MV

> Oracle on tietokantaohjelmistoja valmistava IT-firma.



Jep jep. Jonka pomosetä Larry Ellison on tähän asti ollut kiinnostunut lähinnä purjehduksesta. Ja miksipä ei, sillä kaikki muu on turhaa. Mutta mikä on http://www.oraclecycling.com/
Tosin nyt kun katsoo tarkemmin, ei tuo oraclecyclingin Oracle logo ole Oraclen logo.

----------


## Tumppi

No niin, kun katsoo noita viimeaikaisia värityksiä Lancen pyörissä, niin tuskin tämäkään on mikään yllätys?



Mites tuon voisi vielä rumemmaksi suunnitella?

----------


## A.M.®

crash-test asu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## dirtyrider

> crash-test asu



Kuin kaksi marjaa:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> No niin, kun katsoo noita viimeaikaisia värityksiä Lancen pyörissä, niin tuskin tämäkään on mikään yllätys?
> 
> 
> 
> Mites tuon voisi vielä rumemmaksi suunnitella?



Jääkiekkoa joskus vuosikymmeniä sitten pelanneena minulle tulee mieleen Koho-merkkinen jääkiekkoharjoitusasu. Ja muutenkin tuo kuva näyttää ihan lätkäpelaajalta. Vain maila puuttuu.

----------


## bere

no joo, mustakeltainen on livestrong värit, ja minkä lance tai kukaan muukaan sille mitään mahtaa et radioshackin logo on ruma?  :Leveä hymy: 

Oisivat mennyt tolla toisella:

----------


## StantheMan

Tuon läänssin asukokonaisuuden, kun ostan niin kyllä vaimo lähtee :Nolous:  - viimeistään silloin. Nykyisetkin (asu- ym.)hankinnat ovat jo rasvanneet oven saranat aika liukkaiksi.

----------


## MV

Uuden joukkueen kokoonpano TDF 2010:

Armstrong, 38
Hincapie, 37
Horner, 38
Klöden, 35
Leipheimer, 36

Tuohon vielä Ekimov, niin jo lähtee.

----------


## PHI

> Uuden joukkueen kokoonpano TDF 2010:
> 
> Armstrong, 38
> Hincapie, 37
> Horner, 38
> Klöden, 35
> Leipheimer, 36
> 
> Tuohon vielä Ekimov, niin jo lähtee.



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: ...repes!

----------


## Mrk70

Paapat ovat päättäneet sitten liittoutua keskenään ja pieksevät ensivuonna nuorempiaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## dirtyrider

> Uuden joukkueen kokoonpano TDF 2010:
> 
> Armstrong, 38
> Hincapie, 37
> Horner, 38
> Klöden, 35
> Leipheimer, 36
> 
> Tuohon vielä Ekimov, niin jo lähtee.



Mestarit lavalle?  :Cool:

----------


## Deve

Itse pidän musta-kelta värityksestä, mutta ei nyt ainakaan tuossa kuvassa hyvältä näytä..ja tuohan voi muuttua vaikka kunka monta kertaa vielä. Nyt Astanassahan LA ei palkkaa saanut, miten on nyt uudessa tiimissä?

----------


## kmw

> Uuden joukkueen kokoonpano TDF 2010:
> 
> Armstrong, 38
> Hincapie, 37
> Horner, 38
> Klöden, 35
> Leipheimer, 36
> 
> Tuohon vielä Ekimov, niin jo lähtee.



Oikea Paha Setä-joukkue :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PHI

Kannattaa tsekata:

http://pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullst...=Latest%20News

Lancen valmentajan Chris Carmichaelin huikean informatiivinen esitys Lancen treeneistä Giron ja Tourin välissä. Katsokaa myös tuo video, jossa mittaavat Lancelta ja Leviltä maitohappotasoja nousujen jälkeen.

----------


## majis

design by http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damien_Hirst

----------


## Sambody

Ny täytyypi sanoa kyllä että johan ruma design!  :Leveä hymy: 

Jotta ei jätettäisi viestiä ihan sisällöttömäksi kysytään on kellään tietoa Armstrongin loppuvuoden kilpailukalenterista? Eli missä kisoissa vielä sotkee mukana?

----------


## Pexi

:No huh!: 

Pakko olla vahvoissa mömmöissä, kun tuolla polkee!   :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PHI

> Jotta ei jätettäisi viestiä ihan sisällöttömäksi kysytään on kellään tietoa Armstrongin loppuvuoden kilpailukalenterista? Eli missä kisoissa vielä sotkee mukana?



Ainakin Irlannin ympäriajossa on mukana.

----------


## VesaP

> design by...



TOTALLY LIBERACE GAY!!! Vielä pahempi mitä "Pippo" Pozzaton pyörät yleensä.  :No huh!:  *örk*

Ja olis  äijä sentään sen verran kunnioittanut Contadorin voittoa että olis yhdellä shampanjalasillisella käynyt siellä tiimin bileissä ennenkuin olis sit loppuillan voinut viettää RadioSuck kaveriensa kanssa. (No, Lance silti äijä, tulee just oikeanikäisenä ( :Vink: ) takaisin ja pärjää vielä!)

----------


## PeeHoo

RadioShackin pörssikurssi:

----------


## AnttiH

Lance esittää itseään tämäniltaisessa Subin elokuvassa Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story.

----------


## Talisker

> RadioShackin pörssikurssi:



Päättyy June 2007:ään.
Mitä tällä yritit sanoa?

----------


## hema

> design by http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damien_Hirst



Ymmärsinkös jostain aivan väärin, että nuo olis ollu oikeita perhosia? Kasvatettu nimenomaan tätä taiteilijaa/taideteosta varten?

----------


## Poursuivant

> Ymmärsinkös jostain aivan väärin, että nuo olis ollu oikeita perhosia? Kasvatettu nimenomaan tätä taiteilijaa/taideteosta varten?



Sopisi Hirstin tyyliin, mutta itse ymmärsin, että runkoon on maalattu oikeita perhoslajeja, eikä runko siten ole "päällystetty" formaldehydissä liuotettuilla perhosilla. 

"Hirst customized a Trek Madone with a gorgeous array of real butterflies from the frame down to the Bontrager rims, which also bear a repeating pattern of the willowy creatures."

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/stages/hirst/

Jos tykkää, sen voi ostaa itselleen huutokaupassa.

----------


## majis

> Sopisi Hirstin tyyliin, mutta itse ymmärsin, että runkoon on maalattu oikeita perhoslajeja, eikä runko siten ole "päällystetty" formaldehydissä liuotettuilla perhosilla. 
> 
> "Hirst customized a Trek Madone with a gorgeous array of real butterflies from the frame down to the Bontrager rims, which also bear a repeating pattern of the willowy creatures."
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/stages/hirst/
> 
> Jos tykkää, sen voi ostaa itselleen huutokaupassa.



en taida, tykkään enemmän shimanosta kuin SRAM:ist
noi vanteet olisi kyllä aika hauskat

----------


## Aarde

> Lance esittää itseään tämäniltaisessa Subin elokuvassa Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story.



Pitipä katsoa tuo kohta leffasta missä Lance esiintyy, sitä ihteäänhän se oli, eli äläkäs luovuta, "livestorng". Leffasta kyllä täytyy todeta Junnun sanoin että "siitä laatu tuskin enää paraanee".

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/stages/hirst/



. 

Miten ne ovat saaneet Lance ajamaan tuollaista kun hänen mielestään jo sloupattukin pyörä oli naisten osastoa. Kommentti oli siltä ajalta kun Trek ei ollut sloupattu.

Amerikkalaisesta tuo pyörä saattaa näyttää tyylikkäältä, mutta eurooppalaisesta....

----------


## PeeHoo

> Päättyy June 2007:ään.
> Mitä tällä yritit sanoa?



Sorry, tuli väärä käpyrä.
Nyt firmalla menee aikaisempaa paremmin ja sillä on varmaankin varaa maksaa tallin kulut hyvin. Yhdysvalloissa on suljettu muutama laaja kodinkone- ja elektroniikkakauppa, mutta RadioShackilla menee aika hyvin.
Tässä tuore pörssikurssi:

----------


## Sambody

Tämä on taas vähän turha postaus mutta Lance oli Twitterinsä välityksellä vastannut Contadorille.

Armstrong responded via his _Twitter_ feed on Monday evening, and was clearly angry. “Seeing these comments from AC (Alberto Contador). If I were him I’d drop this drivel and start thanking his team. W/o (without) them he doesn’t win.”
.....
“Hey pistolero, there is no ‘I’ in ‘team’. What did I say in March? Lots to learn. Restated,” Tweeted Armstrong.

Myös Axel Merckx osallistui twittaukseen:
“A champion is also measured on how much he respect his teammates and opponents. You can win a race on your own, not a Grand Tour.”

----------


## Aarde

> Tämä on taas vähän turha postaus mutta Lance oli Twitterinsä välityksellä vastannut Contadorille.



Hehheh. Taitaa "suurmestaria" vähän harmittaa kun jäi kakkoseksi. Ei sikäli, ei kyllä Lancea nähty montaa kertaa vetämässä Astanan junaa. Ja joukkue on toki muitankin kuin LA. Ei AC tainnut muille kritiikkiä antaa kuin LA:lle.

Lance itse kyllä päätti jättää tallinsa kapteenin ja mennä kaverinsa Georgen junaan 3. etapin lopussa.

----------


## Pexi

Eikös tuo AC sanonut ainoastaan, että ei ole arvostanut Lancea koskaan, eikä tule koskaan arvostamaan. Kertoo lähinnä sanojan näkökannan laajuudesta, ei niinkään LA:sta. So sad. 

LA tekisi kyllä fiksusti, jos olisi vastaamatta... mutta jos omaa luonteenpiirteet, joilla voitetaan 7 Touria, niin ymmärrettävästi kilpailuvietti ja peräänantamattomuus puskee pintaan myös sanasodassa.

----------


## Aarde

> LA tekisi kyllä fiksusti, jos olisi vastaamatta... mutta jos omaa luonteenpiirteet, joilla voitetaan 7 Touria, niin ymmärrettävästi kilpailuvietti ja peräänantamattomuus puskee pintaan myös sanasodassa.



Tai jos elämä on muodostunut siitä että voitetaan Tour de Franceja ja eletään maailman keskipisteenä, ja sitten kun ei enää voitetakaan niin aletaan pelkäämään että maailma unohtaa hänet kun joku muu rupeaa voittamaan Toureja. Hautaan asti pitää kerätä julkisuutta. Näinhän sitä on käynyt muillekin entisille huippu-urheilijoille ja julkkiksille.

----------


## villef

> Jotta ei jätettäisi viestiä ihan sisällöttömäksi kysytään on kellään tietoa Armstrongin loppuvuoden kilpailukalenterista? Eli missä kisoissa vielä sotkee mukana?



Ainakin keväällä Puolan televisio uutisoi että Lance tulee ajamaan Puolan ympäriajon.. Tiedä sitten onko suunnitelmat muuttuneet..
Alkaa sunnuntaina Varsovassa, pitänee mennä avauskriteriumia kattomaan..

----------


## mja

> Eikös tuo AC sanonut ainoastaan, että ei ole arvostanut Lancea koskaan, eikä tule koskaan arvostamaan..



Ei

----------


## Aarde

> Ei



_"My relationship with Lance is zero. He is a great champion and has done a great Tour, but on a personal level I have never had a great admiration for him and I never will."_

AC siis kehuu LA:ta pyöräilysaavutuksista.

_"It was a delicate situation, tense, the two riders who had most weight on the team did not have an easy relationship and that puts the rest of the technical staff and the riders in an uncomfortable position."_

http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/a...rips-armstrong

----------


## Pexi

> Ei



Ai mitä muuta se sitten sano? Että se ei oikein tullu juttuun Armstrongin kanssa, kun se ei ole koskaan sitä arvostannu.

CNN

 :Sekaisin:

----------


## vetooo

> Ai mitä muuta se sitten sano? Että se ei oikein tullu juttuun Armstrongin kanssa, kun se ei ole koskaan sitä arvostannu.
> 
> CNN



AC ei arvosta LA:ta ihmisenä, mutta arvostaa LA:n saavutuksia urheilijana. Eikö se niin mennyt?

----------


## mja

> AC ei arvosta LA:ta ihmisenä, mutta arvostaa LA:n saavutuksia urheilijana. Eikö se niin mennyt?



Tällaisiin sitaatteihin olen itsekin tömännyt. Tosin sekä yle, että cnn ovat nähtävästi hieman karsineet tuota sitaattia ja saaneet sen näyttämään hieman ikävämmältä. Itse uskon tuohon tarkempaan sitaattiin, joka löytyy muistaakseni ainakin eurosportin sivulta.

----------


## Pexi

> AC ei arvosta LA:ta ihmisenä, mutta arvostaa LA:n saavutuksia urheilijana. Eikö se niin mennyt?



Off-topikiksi menee, mutta...

Niinpä. Tuollalailla jos jutun lukee, niin minusta tuo ei ole ihan kauhean mairittelevaa AC:lle itselleen - LA:stahan tuo ei kerro mitään. Aika sälli.

Linkitetyn velonewsin jutun johdosta: kisäjärjestäjiltä tosiaan hirveä moka soittaa väärä kansallishymni. Onko tuosta tullut julkista anteeksipyyntöä Contadorille? Ansaitsisi kyllä sen.

----------


## vetooo

> Off-topikiksi menee, mutta...
> 
> Linkitetyn velonewsin jutun johdosta: kisäjärjestäjiltä tosiaan hirveä moka soittaa väärä kansallishymni. Onko tuosta tullut julkista anteeksipyyntöä Contadorille? Ansaitsisi kyllä sen.



On tullut virallinen anteeksipyyntö. Esittäjinä Ranskan urheiluministeri Roselyne Bachelot ja Pariisin pormestari Bertrand Delanoe. Espanjan puolelta anteeksipyynnön otti vastaan urheiluasioista vastaava valtiosihteeri Jaime Lissavetzky.

----------


## MV

> On tullut virallinen anteeksipyyntö. Esittäjinä Ranskan urheiluministeri Roselyne Bachelot ja Pariisin pormestari Bertrand Delanoe. Espanjan puolelta anteeksipyynnön otti vastaan urheiluasioista vastaava valtiosihteeri Jaime Lissavetzky.



Rimaa hipoen vähintä mitä voi vaatia. Jos Espanjassa olisi soitettu väärä hymni ranskalaiselle voittajalle, Pyrenneiden pohjoispuolella olisi nyt menossa panssarivaunujen kokoontumisajot.

----------


## vetooo

> Rimaa hipoen vähintä mitä voi vaatia. Jos Espanjassa olisi soitettu väärä hymni ranskalaiselle voittajalle, Pyrenneiden pohjoispuolella olisi nyt menossa panssarivaunujen kokoontumisajot.



 :Leveä hymy: 

Espanjan kansallislaulu soitettiin sitten joukkuekisan voittoseremoniassa. Eli Kazakstanin kansallishymni ei raikunut Champs Elysee'llä, ja hyvä niin... Armstrongia tosin ei hirveästi kiinnostanut Espanjan hymni. Läppä lensi mukavasti Klödenin kanssa lippis päässä. Melko töykeää käytöstä. Muutenkin pakko laittaa kuvasarja Champs Elysee'n palkintojenjaosta.

----------


## Soolo

Minulla kyllä mennyt Tourin jauhot suuhun, niin törkeästi on AC'ta kohdeltu Tourin aikana LA.n (ja Bruyneelin) toimesta.... 

http://www.diariosur.es/20090727/dep...-20090727.html

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_2/Tes

----------


## Deve

Contador taisi unohtaa että kilpapyöräilyssä ei kannata hankkia vihamiehiä tai polttaa siltoja, aina tulee maksun aika.

----------


## Soolo

> Contador taisi unohtaa että kilpapyöräilyssä ei kannata hankkia vihamiehiä tai polttaa siltoja, aina tulee maksun aika.



???
Contador lähestulkoon voitti Tourin yksin, LA'n ja JB'n härskeistä yrityksistä huolimatta.

Contador tuntuu olevan suosittu ajaja muiden keskuudessa, samaa voi tuskin sanoa LA'sta?

----------


## MV

> Minulla kyllä mennyt Tourin jauhot suuhun, niin törkeästi on AC'ta kohdeltu Tourin aikana LA.n (ja Bruyneelin) toimesta....



Espanja vähän heikoilla, mutta mikäli tuo babelfish on yhtään kurantti, niin hyi helv***i. Taitaa kerrankin LA ja JB hävitä tämän mediasodan. Se taas tarkoittaa huonoa mahdollisille tuleville kilpailuille. Ja rekrytoinneille.

Tuo Annecyn autosirkus, esim. W00t?

----------


## Samuli

> Espanjan kansallislaulu soitettiin sitten joukkuekisan voittoseremoniassa. Eli Kazakstanin kansallishymni ei raikunut Champs Elysee'llä, ja hyvä niin... Armstrongia tosin ei hirveästi kiinnostanut Espanjan hymni. Läppä lensi mukavasti Klödenin kanssa lippis päässä. Melko töykeää käytöstä.



Ja herrat Lancen vasemmalla puolella eivät ole töykeitä kun pitävät suunsa kiinni lippis päässä?
Niin ja Klödenin käyttäytymisessä ei ole mitää vikaa, kun hänellä ei ole lippistä päässä?

----------


## Soolo

> Espanja vähän heikoilla, mutta mikäli tuo babelfish on yhtään kurantti, niin hyi helv***i. Taitaa kerrankin LA ja JB hävitä tämän mediasodan. Se taas tarkoittaa huonoa mahdollisille tuleville kilpailuille. Ja rekrytoinneille.
> 
> Tuo Annecyn autosirkus, esim. W00t?



Google kääntää paremmin, kokeile sitä.
Todella härskiä meininkiä by LA & JB.
Onneksi AC pystyi pitämään päänsä kylmänä ja olla välittämättä tallin säännöistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## scf_

LA:lla ei luulisi olevan mitään perusteita itkeä jostain tiimeistä, joissa ei ole "I", tai siitä että arvostusta ei heru, kun herra päättää jättää joukkueen ajajan voittoa juhlistavan tilaisuuden väliin, mennen sen sijaan _ensi vuoden_ sponsorinsa kanssa ottamaan "muutaman viinilasillisen liikaa" (jos muistan LA:n sanat oikein) ennen viimeistä etappia.

----------


## majis

Voi Linda Evangelista sentään.  Kyllä on hupaa lukea näitä itkuvirsiä lancen käytöksestä. Lance on 7 kertainen tourin voittaja. Mies jonka ansiosta pyöräily on taas pop maailmanlaajuisesti. Itse diggaan sekä Lancesta ja Contasta ja mua ei pätkääkään kiinnosta äijien välit. Hemmojen tiet eroaa ja ensi vuonna saa taas kello näyttää kuka on nopein. Jos kaikki kuskit olisi kuin Sastre niin kiinostus lajiin olisi ihan eri luokkaa. 
Persoonia tarvitaan. Phelps on esim uinnille ihan superia. Oli kuulemma tänään huono häviäjä. Pitäiskä perustaa topikki esim Phelps uinnin Lance?? Palaan klubille.

----------


## Pexi

Nuo Soolon linkit on googlettimen käännöksen jälkeen ehkä nippa nappa ymmärrettäviä ja antavat kyllä kuvan syrjitystä kansallissankarista, joka vaikeuksia uhmaten on voittanut kunniaa maalleen. 

Teksti on espanjalaisten espanjalaisvärityksellä tekemää melodramaattista journalistitekstiä, joten sitä pitää kyllä suodattaa ihan jonnin verran... silti kovin ikävää jälkipyykkiä, olipa syyt kenessä ja missä tahansa. Kaikille olisi parempi pitää valitusmölyt mahassa ja Contadorin eritoten keskittyä ottamaan kaikki ilo ja kunnia voitosta, josta hänelle kunnia kuuluu, eikä märehtiä menneitä vääryyksiä.

Voi aikoja, voi tapoja tms.

----------


## Sambody

> Nuo Soolon linkit on googlettimen käännöksen jälkeen ehkä nippa nappa ymmärrettäviä ja antavat kyllä kuvan syrjitystä kansallissankarista, joka vaikeuksia uhmaten on voittanut kunniaa maalleen. 
> 
> Teksti on espanjalaisten espanjalaisvärityksellä tekemää melodramaattista journalistitekstiä, joten sitä pitää kyllä suodattaa ihan jonnin verran... silti kovin ikävää jälkipyykkiä, olipa syyt kenessä ja missä tahansa. Kaikille olisi parempi pitää valitusmölyt mahassa ja Contadorin eritoten keskittyä ottamaan kaikki ilo ja kunnia voitosta, josta hänelle kunnia kuuluu, eikä märehtiä menneitä vääryyksiä.
> 
> Voi aikoja, voi tapoja tms.



Itse kyseiset pätkät luettua ihmettelen miten ne mölyt näin kauankin pysyi sielä pötsissä. Kyllä on tainnut Contadorin kuupassa kiehua hetkittäin heinäkuun aikana.

Ei ainakaan täällä suunnalla LA:n arvostukselle hyvää ole tehnyt tourin aikaiset lausunnot ja tämä jälkipyykki.

No luultavasti Contadorin ja Armstrongin tiet eivät tulevaisuudessa kohtaa aivan näin dramaattisessa mielessä, joten kaipa tämä sirkus loppuu aikanaan.

----------


## majis

Lance on Lance ja Contadorilla on vielä pitkä matka Lancen urheilullisiin saavutuksiin. 
Lancen pyöräilyPR ja syövänvastaisen taistelun saavutuksiin Contador ei tule ikinä pääsemään. Tosin ea edes tiedä Contadorin kiinnostuksen kohteita. Kiinnostaako sitä purulelut vai afrikan AIDS tilanne. Greg Lemond on ollut aika kriittinen contadoria kohtaan. Missä viipyy Lemondin herjaus? Amerikka paha Espanja hyvä. Huh huh ei uskois että etelä-karjalassa syntynyt ihminen moista kirjoittaa, mutta fundamentalismia vastaan aina vaan.

----------


## Leka

> Lance on Lance ja Contadorilla on vielä pitkä matka Lancen urheilullisiin saavutuksiin. 
> Lancen pyöräilyPR ja syövänvastaisen taistelun saavutuksiin Contador ei tule ikinä pääsemään. Tosin ea edes tiedä Contadorin kiinnostuksen kohteita. Kiinnostaako sitä purulelut vai afrikan AIDS tilanne. Greg Lemond on ollut aika kriittinen contadoria kohtaan. Missä viipyy Lemondin herjaus? Amerikka paha Espanja hyvä. Huh huh ei uskois että etelä-karjalassa syntynyt ihminen moista kirjoittaa, mutta fundamentalismia vastaan aina vaan.



Niinpä, eihän Contador ole voittanut vasta kuin Giron, Vueltan ja TDF:n
kahdesti, todella kehnoa noin nuorelle kaverille. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Sambody

> Niinpä, eihän Contador ole voittanut vasta kuin Giron, Vueltan ja TDF:n
> kahdesti, todella kehnoa noin nuorelle kaverille.



Niin Contadorilta taitaa puuttua vielä maailmanmestaruus, pari Grand touria ja semiklassikko voitto niin ollaan samalla tasolla urheilullisissa saavutuksissa. Okei onhan Armstrongilla suurklassikko Liege-Bastogne-Liege:ssä pari podium paikkaa ja olympialaisten pronssi mikä ei tosiaan kaukaa hakenut Contadoriltakaan.

Mutta nyt mentiinkin jo offtopic.

----------


## majis

> Niinpä, eihän Contador ole voittanut vasta kuin Giron, Vueltan ja TDF:n
> kahdesti, todella kehnoa noin nuorelle kaverille.



Giro, Vuelta. onhan noi tosi kovia kisoja, mutta Tour on ikävä kyllä niiden yläpuolella mun mielestä ja aika paljon. En väittänyt että AC olisi jotenkin mitätön kuski, tarkoitin että ei toi heebo Lancelle pärjää koskaan kun aletaan meriittejä tarkastelemaan. Toistaiseksi kovimmat TDF hemmot on kuitenkin Lance, Eddy Merckx (muuten hyvissä puheväleissä L:n kanssa);J Anquetil, Hinault ja Indurain. 
Aleberto Contador topikkia odotellessa.

----------


## OJ

No huhuh...

Toi "Lance on nostanut pyöräilyn parrasvaloihin" läppä menee samaan lootaan maailman testatuimmasta urheilijasta jauhamisen kanssa. Lance ei tuo pyöräilylle mitään pitkän aikavälin hyötyä. Lance on nostanut Lancen parrasvaloihin on ehkä parempi väite.

Ja Lemondia ei ole herjattu? Ei ehkä tällä foorumilla. Se vaan ketuttaa douppareita, kun Lemond juttelee ikäviä.

Ja mitä Contadorin urheilusuorituksiin tulee, niin Merckx ei ollut edes esitellyt Lancea Ferrarille kun Lance oli ton ikäinen. Tietty Lance oli ihan asiallinen yhden päivän kuski, mutta ei lähelläkään tätä friikkimenoa. Lance ei olisi päässyt mihinkään ilman Ferrarin apua, mutta sehän on ihan ok. 

Ja Contador on ihan yhtä kovassa huumeessa kuin Lance. Contador on vain nuorempi ja lahjakkaampi.

----------


## abruzziamo

Ei ehkä kannattais repiä kaikkea irti asiayhteyksistään. Median sanoja kun voi pyöritellä miten päin vain. Toisekseen nuo tilannekuvat ei kerro minkäänlaista kokonaisuutta tilanteesta. Jokasesta saa outoja ilmeitä jne. kun vaan nappaa tarpeeksi monta kuvaa sekunnissa. Pari sanaa Klödin korvaan vaikka hymnin alussa ei vissiin ole mikään hurja juttu. Ihme kohu, jätkät ei tykkää toisistaan. Okei! Tarviiko sitä joka topicissa riehua ja taistella "Kumpi on parempi" Contador vai Armstrong? Vieläkin kaipaan niitä suoria "loukkauksia" joita Armstrong olisi esittänyt Contadorille? Ei mitään median kirjoittamaa puolitotuutta josta voi lukea jotain tiettyä mitä haluaa rivien välistä.

----------


## vetooo

> Ei ehkä kannattais repiä kaikkea irti asiayhteyksistään. Median sanoja kun voi pyöritellä miten päin vain. Toisekseen nuo tilannekuvat ei kerro minkäänlaista kokonaisuutta tilanteesta. Jokasesta saa outoja ilmeitä jne. kun vaan nappaa tarpeeksi monta kuvaa sekunnissa. Pari sanaa Klödin korvaan vaikka hymnin alussa ei vissiin ole mikään hurja juttu. Ihme kohu, jätkät ei tykkää toisistaan. Okei! Tarviiko sitä joka topicissa riehua ja taistella "Kumpi on parempi" Contador vai Armstrong? Vieläkin kaipaan niitä suoria "loukkauksia" joita Armstrong olisi esittänyt Contadorille? Ei mitään median kirjoittamaa puolitotuutta josta voi lukea jotain tiettyä mitä haluaa rivien välistä.



Median sanoja voi toki pyöritellä miten vain, mutta esimerkiksi suurimmat uutistoimistot Reuters, AFP ja AP tekevät varsin sanatarkkoja juttuja, etenkin kun kyse on haastatteluista.

Jos satuit katsomaan koko palkintojenjakotilaisuuden, niin homma vaan nyt sattui menemään että LA:ta ketutti. Sen huomasi ihan Suomeen tänne sohvalle asti.

----------


## abruzziamo

Varmasti häviäminen harmittaa. Onhan mies voittanut putkeen 7 TDF ja nyt joutui taipumaan vahvemmalle miehelle jonka kanssa ei tule toimeen. Ei siihenkään tarvitse kuin tarpeeksi erilaiset persoonat ja mistään ei tule mitään. Lähinnä tässä puolustelen Armstrongia syystä että, en näe kyseisiä lähikuukausien lausuntoja/tekoja semmoisina joiksi media ja Contador-leiri (fanit) ovat niitä paisuttaneet.

----------


## Leka

Kaipa se miestä tosiaan syö, sillä todella lähellä oli voitto tai ainakin keltapaidassa käynti Lancella tänä vuonna ( eikös yhestä sekunnista ollut kiinni joukkue aika-ajossa).
Tämän vuoden TDF etapit ja joukkueet olivat todella hyvin pedattu siihen että vanha mestari olisi huippujoukkueensa tuella voinut ilman ihmetekojakin voittaa tasaisella suorituksella.
Aina virhe oli että päästivät yleensä AC: n kisaamaan samaan Touriin, koska tämä ei halunnut sittenkään luopua Lancen hyväksi omasta voitostaan.

----------


## buhvalo

[QUOTE=OJ;1194496]No huhuh...

Toi "Lance on nostanut pyöräilyn parrasvaloihin" läppä menee samaan lootaan maailman testatuimmasta urheilijasta jauhamisen kanssa. Lance ei tuo pyöräilylle mitään pitkän aikavälin hyötyä. Lance on nostanut Lancen parrasvaloihin on ehkä parempi väite.
[QUOTE]

No kyllähän tuo on fakta että LA:n myötä pyöräily on ollut otsikoissa enempi. Tietysti on typerää olettaa että LA:n vaikuttimena on mikään tai kukaan muu kuin LA itse tai edustamansa tahot. 

---


Ja mitä tulee AC:n ja LA:n/JB:n väleihin niin muistaakseni kukaan muu kuin AC ei ole moisen hyökkäysen kohteeksi joutunut. Miksi se sitten tapahtui, sitä saa vain arvailla. Kuitenkin on kai turha olettaa että JB tai LA olisi ollut että AC:ta kakkoskuskiksi ollut pakkotamassa. Oisko kiistana se että AC ei ollut valmis auttamaan muita podiumille, nuo podiumi paikat on kuitenkin tallille suht.tuottoisia. Ja AC:lla olisi kyllä ollut varaa tallikavereita auttaa. 

No, nämä spekulaatiot on ihan miten kukakin asiat näkee. Joku huomasi miten sympaattinen ja sorrettu AC ventouxilla suojas vanhaa patua tuulelta, ja vieläpä tsemppasi tätä peukua nostamalla. Joku toinen hämmästälee, kuinka nuori ja statuksestaan epävarma kuski osoittaa mieltään ja kyvykkyyttään ajamalla kevyesti mediahuomion vievän riitakaverinsa, joka pukkaa peesissä liki limiiteillä, rinnalla. Kyykyttäpä nuori kuumapää vanhusta vielä ironisella peukun nostolla.

----------


## Leka

> No, nämä spekulaatiot on ihan miten kukakin asiat näkee. Joku huomasi miten sympaattinen ja sorrettu AC ventouxilla suojas vanhaa patua tuulelta, ja vieläpä tsemppasi tätä peukua nostamalla. Joku toinen hämmästälee, kuinka nuori ja statuksestaan epävarma kuski osoittaa mieltään ja kyvykkyyttään ajamalla kevyesti mediahuomion vievän riitakaverinsa, joka pukkaa peesissä liki limiiteillä, rinnalla. Kyykyttäpä nuori kuumapää vanhusta vielä ironisella peukun nostolla.



Harvinaisen osuva kommentti, näihän se on että asiat näyttää erilaisilta
riippuen minkänäköisten lasien läpi niitä katsoo.
Mutta joka tapauksessa voiko kukaan väittää tosissaan että Lancella olisi ollut noinkaan suuret mahdollisuudet voittaa jossain toisessa tallissa kuin Astanassa, kyllä kaveri on tuon kolmen vuoden poissaolon jälkeen tällä hetkellä tavallinen kuolevainen vaikka miten yrittää tiirailla värillisten lasien läpi.
Mikä tilanne on ensi vuonna se on taasen toinen juttu.

----------


## Aarde

Kaksi maaliintuloa jäi kyllä Tourilla mieleen LA:n kohdalla. Toinen oli se Verbierin maali kun Klöden veti Armstrongia ylös ja LA tippui ihan loppumatkasta kyydistä.

Toinen oli tämä Ventouxin maaliintulo, kun Andy ja AC nykäisivät sen kolmen sekunnin kaulan siinä 50 metriä ennen maalia.

----------


## Pexi

> ... niin homma vaan nyt sattui menemään että LA:ta ketutti. Sen huomasi ihan Suomeen tänne sohvalle asti.



LA on seitsenkertainen Tourin voittaja koska sillä on voittajan luonne, eli todennäköisesti inhoaa häviämistä. So what?  :Sekaisin:  Voi myös olla, että ne ei ole kavereita AC:n kanssa, mutta so what?  :Sekaisin:  

Punaisten palleroiden jakeluista päätellen täällä palstallakaan kaikki eivät ole kavereita kaikkien kanssa, joten ilmiö ei ole sinällään aivan maailmaa muuttava uutinen, muuten kuin tietysti medialle, joka näyttää elävän moisella paskalla. Ristus sentään, täällä Ranskassa tämä farssi oli jopa eilisessä TV:n iltauutislähetyksessäkin tyyliin: Armstrong ja Contador riitelevät netissä. Ooooh!  :Sarkastinen:  

Fillaroinnista varmaan puuttuu kokonaan seksikkyys, mielenkiinto tai äijämeininki, kun mediassa pinnalle pääsevät jutut (joita me myös jauhamme loputtomiin näillä foorumeilla) liittyvät joko dopingiin tai kauniit ja rohkeat juttuihin.

----------


## .jon

Viime viikkojen kommentoinnit AC:n suuntaan on vähän syönyt miehen imagoa.

Toisaalta taas päällimmäisenä jäi kuitenkin mieleen miehen rehellinen nöyrtyminen parempansa edessä Verbierin jälkeen, hieno, realistinen lausunto jossa antoi kunnolla tunnustusta. Helposti unohtuu medialta tällanenkin...

Kärkkäitä kommentteja selittänee, vaikkei oikeutakaan, miehen keskimääräistä suurempi voitontahto. LA taitaa olla niitä miehiä joilla ei ole luontoa antaa periksi ennen kuin tavoite on saavutettu... katkeruus taas on sitten ikävämpi heijastuma tällaisesta mentaliteetistä, ja se laskee pisteitä.

Onneksi pelotonissa on kourallinen kavereita joita voi ilomielin kutsua suosikeiks  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> LA on seitsenkertainen Tourin voittaja koska sillä on voittajan luonne, eli todennäköisesti inhoaa häviämistä. So what?  Voi myös olla, että ne ei ole kavereita AC:n kanssa, mutta so what?  
> 
> Punaisten palleroiden jakeluista päätellen täällä palstallakaan kaikki eivät ole kavereita kaikkien kanssa, joten ilmiö ei ole sinällään aivan maailmaa muuttava uutinen, muuten kuin tietysti medialle, joka näyttää elävän moisella paskalla. Ristus sentään, täällä Ranskassa tämä farssi oli jopa eilisessä TV:n iltauutislähetyksessäkin tyyliin: Armstrong ja Contador riitelevät netissä. Ooooh!  
> 
> Fillaroinnista varmaan puuttuu kokonaan seksikkyys, mielenkiinto tai äijämeininki, kun mediassa pinnalle pääsevät jutut (joita me myös jauhamme loputtomiin näillä foorumeilla) liittyvät joko dopingiin tai kauniit ja rohkeat juttuihin.



Mikäs vaahtoaminen täällä on oikein käynnissä?  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Enhän itse ole kyseenalaistanut yhtään mitään. Sanoin vaan, että LA:ta ketutti podiumilla ja se lienee aika lähellä totuutta.

Vaikka AC ja LA tuskin ovat kavereita, ei tällä palstallakaan kaikki ole samaa mieltä toistensa kanssa. Sehän on ainoastaan hyvä, että löytyy useita eri näkökulmia ja mielipiteitä. Se on tällaisen keskustelupalstan rikkaus. Kunhan jutustelu tehdään hyvien tapojen puitteissa, niin minusta kaikki hyvin perustellut näkökulmat ovat sallittuja.

Punaisista pallukoista (maine) puheen ollen itse en käytä moista väriä. Vihreitä täpliä olen sentään jakanut sen verran paljon, että nykyisin tuntuu ruutuun pamahtavan aina teksti: _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to XXX again._

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Katsokaapa mainio (= lyhyt) CNN:n ammattitaidolla toteutettu Lancen haastattelu.

----------


## Pexi

> Kaksi maaliintuloa jäi kyllä Tourilla mieleen LA:n kohdalla. Toinen oli se Verbierin maali kun Klöden veti Armstrongia ylös ja LA tippui ihan loppumatkasta kyydistä.
> 
> Toinen oli tämä Ventouxin maaliintulo, kun Andy ja AC nykäisivät sen kolmen sekunnin kaulan siinä 50 metriä ennen maalia.



Eikäkun kyllä se mieleenpainuvin suoritus oli se, kun Lance rykäisi Contadorin ja Andyn ryhmän etumatkan kiinni yksinään muutamassa hetkessä, ohittaen väsähtäneen Frankin ja säikäyttäen Andyn halvauksen partaalle: tässä

----------


## Pexi

> Mikäs vaahtoaminen täällä on oikein käynnissä? 
> 
> Enhän itse ole kyseenalaistanut yhtään mitään. Sanoin vaan, että LA:ta ketutti podiumilla ja se lienee aika lähellä totuutta.



 :Leveä hymy:  .... hmmmmm, no *turha* vaahtoaminen. Ainakin omalta osaltani  :Sarkastinen: .

Lainasin vähän hölmösti tuon sinun tekstin tuohon oman replyni alkuun. Ei ollut tuo vaahtopesu kyllä juurikaan kohdistettu sinun replyysi, joka tosiaan oli melko neutraali. Menen tästä nyt nurkkaan häpeämään joksikin aikaa  :Vink:   :Nolous: .

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Varmasti häviäminen harmittaa. Onhan mies voittanut putkeen 7 TDF ja nyt joutui taipumaan vahvemmalle miehelle jonka kanssa ei tule toimeen.



Minulla on sellainen tunne, että kyllä se 8. TDF -voitto vielä tulee. Ajoihan herra tavoistaan poiketen kaksi suurta kisaa; aivan kuin lämmitelläkseen itseään todelliseen kisakuntoon uutta tallia varten. Eikä huonosti ajanut kummassakaan, kun taustat muistetaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Lance on 7 kertainen tourin voittaja. Mies jonka ansiosta pyöräily on taas pop maailmanlaajuisesti... ...Jos kaikki kuskit olisi kuin Sastre niin kiinostus lajiin olisi ihan eri luokkaa... Persoonia tarvitaan...







> Toi "Lance on nostanut pyöräilyn parrasvaloihin" läppä menee samaan lootaan maailman testatuimmasta urheilijasta jauhamisen kanssa. Lance ei tuo pyöräilylle mitään pitkän aikavälin hyötyä. Lance on nostanut Lancen parrasvaloihin on ehkä parempi väite.



Minä olen Majiksen kanssa samaa mieltä, tälläisiä "Lanceja ja Cipolliineja" tarvitaan nykypäivänä. Vaikka se onkin Lance siellä parrasvaloissa, niin kyllä sponssitkin ja kaikenmaailman ASO:t tykkää kun kuvaajia ja lehtimiehiä pyörii tontilla. Siinähän voi vaikka oman firman logo päätyä jonkun lehden kanteen, sieltä Lancen selän takaa.  :Sarkastinen: 

Eli kantani on tässä media-arvossa, että määrä korvaa laadun.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mishka

> Katsokaapa mainio (= lyhyt) CNN:n ammattitaidolla toteutettu Lancen haastattelu.




Mielestäni aika hieno ja vilpitön on herra Lance tässä.

----------


## scf_

> Kaipa se miestä tosiaan syö, sillä todella lähellä oli voitto tai ainakin keltapaidassa käynti Lancella tänä vuonna ( eikös yhestä sekunnista ollut kiinni joukkue aika-ajossa).



Siinä Eurosportin lyhyessä koostelähetyksessä jokaiselta etapilta jäi mieleen juurikin Astanan joukkueaika-ajon maalintulo. Ensimmäiset neljä tulivat hyvin nipussa peräkkäin, mutta LA (5. mies ja eikö siitä aika oteta?) oli hieman jäänyt, melkein rullailee ja vaihtelee jo välitystä ennen maaliviivaa. Oli kuvattu etuviistosta, joten ei pysty sanomaan kuinka paljon oli matkassa eroa 4. ja 5. miehen välillä. Oliko sitä se 0,22 sek millä LA jäi ilman keltapaitaa? Vai tuliko ero siitä kun Saxo tuli maaliin rivissä. Vai jostain muusta  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos Lance olisi saanut tuolloin keltapaidan niin voi hyvät hyssykät mikä marina olisikaan syntynyt jos/kun AC olisi hyökännyt vaikkapa veli A:n perään, eikä vain kiltisti hinannut LA:ta vuoren päälle, huomattuaan ettei LA:n auttamisesta vuorilla ole mitään hyötyä. Mielenkiintoista olisi tietää olisiko tuollaisessa tilanteessa annettu lupa hyökkäykseen, vai orjuutettu AC vain apuajajaksi. Jos ja jos...

----------


## Lasse

Musta LA teki hienon paluun ja Conttador sai nauttia tiimin peesistä suurimman osan kisaa.
Ainakaan minä en nähnyt että Conta olis pistetty vetotöihin, että turhaa nurinaa että tiimi ei olisi auttanut Conttaa.
Oisko jo hattuun noussut sitten?

----------


## Soolo

Mistä pallukoista te puhutte?

----------


## Aarde

[QUOTE=Ohiampuja;1194664]kaikenmaailman ASO:t tykkää kun kuvaajia ja lehtimiehiä pyörii tontilla./QUOTE]

Kuvaavaa oli kyllä Prudhommen lausunto jossa hän kiitti Armstrongia mediahuomiosta TdF:lle. Koko Tour de France oli 2000-luvun alussa ja tänä vuonna amerikkalaisille suunnattu Lance-show, jossa ASO kerää kivan nipun rahaa kyljessä. Ei tainnut parina viime vuonna rahaa tulla kun se Floyd:kin meni käryämän...

Itse en tästä tyylistä tykkää.

----------


## Pexi

> Kuvaavaa oli kyllä Prudhommen lausunto jossa hän kiitti Armstrongia mediahuomiosta TdF:lle. Koko Tour de France oli 2000-luvun alussa ja tänä vuonna amerikkalaisille suunnattu Lance-show, jossa ASO kerää kivan nipun rahaa kyljessä. Ei tainnut parina viime vuonna rahaa tulla kun se Floyd:kin meni käryämän...
> 
> Itse en tästä tyylistä tykkää.



Tiä tuosta amerikkalaisille suunnatusta. Täältä kisan alkulähteiltä seurattuna tämän vuoden Tour on kyllä ollut innokkaasti seurattu ja suuret yleisömäärät kalastanut tapahtuma ihan täällä Ranskassa. Annecyssä 800000 ja Ventoux:lla kai 600000 katsojaa paikan päällä, joten tokkopa nuo nyt kuiteskaan jenkkilästä kaikki oli. 

Armstrongin paluun uskon vaikuttaneen paljon tämän vuotiseen suosioon, mutta voin toki olla väärässä. Uutisoinnissa LA oli joka tapauksessa täällä pop.

----------


## OJ

> Tiä tuosta amerikkalaisille suunnatusta. Täältä kisan alkulähteiltä seurattuna tämän vuoden Tour on kyllä ollut innokkaasti seurattu ja suuret yleisömäärät kalastanut tapahtuma ihan täällä Ranskassa. Annecyssä 800000 ja Ventoux:lla kai 600000 katsojaa paikan päällä, joten tokkopa nuo nyt kuiteskaan jenkkilästä kaikki oli. 
> 
> Armstrongin paluun uskon vaikuttaneen paljon tämän vuotiseen suosioon, mutta voin toki olla väärässä. Uutisoinnissa LA oli joka tapauksessa täällä pop.



Ja Atlantin tällä puolella pyöräily ei kiinnostanut ketään 2006 vuoden jälkeen. Täällä Kanadassa Tour oli menettämässä TV paikkansa Calgary Stampede rodeolle. Lancen paluuilmoituksen jälkeen homma alkoi taas kiinnostaa ja OLN näytti Touria tuutin täydeltä Harmi vaan, että tämä huvi kestää vain niin kauan kun jenkkikuski on ajamassa Tourin voitosta ja kauden muut kisat eivät saa juurikaan suosiota.

Euroopassahan toi suosio on näyttänyt kasvavan aika tasaisen tappavaan tahtiin. Jokunen vuosi sitten oli ihan järisyttävää kun Saksassa ajetun etapin aikana oli arviolta satoja tuhansia ihmisiä katsomassa, mutta sittemmin tota populaa on alkanut olemaan reitin varrella useamminkin.

Ja kun kolme viikkoa tuli katsottua Versuksen lähetyksiä Tourista, missä Lance oli aika usein suoran lähetyksen haastattelussa heti maaliintulon jälkeen, niin onhan se aikamoinen veitikka. Parhaat kommentit tulivat Arcaliksen jälkeen kun ei millään pysynyt suu kiinni :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lasse Vahvakäsi

> Ja Atlantin tällä puolella pyöräily ei kiinnostanut ketään 2006 vuoden jälkeen.



Sillä puolen lätäkköä näyttää tuo urheilu- tai paremminkin menestyskulttuuri olevan samanlaista kuin Suomessa. Eikös sitä amerikkaa sanotakin maailman suomalaisimmaksi maaksi - vai oliko se päinvastoin. Lajit kiinnostavat yleisöä vain niin kauan kuin menestystä tulee.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tämä on muuten sikäli totta että tulipahan esimerkiksi kuulantyönnöstäkin täällä hetkessä valtavan suosittu laji kun rupesi mitaleja tulemaan. Ei meillä ole tässä suhteessa mitään jeesusteltavaa jenkeille.

----------


## OJ

Ei jenkeille tarviikaan jeesustella, mutta aika turha maalailla mitaan ruusuisia kuvia siita, etta Lancen mukanaolo auttaisi pyorailya pitkassa juoksussa. Lancen mukanaolo lisaa Lancen tunnettuutta ja kun Lance lopettaa ihan oikeasti, niin silloin katoaa hanen tuoma julkisuuskin.

----------


## MV

> Ei jenkeille tarviikaan jeesustella, mutta aika turha maalailla mitaan ruusuisia kuvia siita, etta Lancen mukanaolo auttaisi pyorailya pitkassa juoksussa. Lancen mukanaolo lisaa Lancen tunnettuutta ja kun Lance lopettaa ihan oikeasti, niin silloin katoaa hanen tuoma julkisuuskin.



Nimenomaan näin. Eli kuten joku jo mainitsi, jenkkimedia lopettaa seuraamisen, kunnes löytyy seuraava jenkkimenestyjä. Eikä se vähennä hänen suoritustensa arvoa.

Muutenkin tämä "juostaan maailmankartalle" on niin 1910-lukulaista, että voisi jo antaa olla. Pienenä ajatuskokeena voisi miettiä, ketkä voittivat mitaleita Salt Lake Cityn olympialaisten kelkkailussa. Tismalleen niin tunnettu Samppa Lajunen on maailmalla. Eikä sekään vähennä Lajusen saavutusten arvoa.

Montakohan kertaa minä tämänkin olen jo sanonut: Tour tekee sankareita, eikä sankarit Touria. Kisaa on ajettu jo yli 100 vuotta, ja tullaan varmaan ajamaan vielä toiset. Ellei enemmän.

----------


## majis

> Ei jenkeille tarviikaan jeesustella, mutta aika turha maalailla mitaan ruusuisia kuvia siita, etta Lancen mukanaolo auttaisi pyorailya pitkassa juoksussa. Lancen mukanaolo lisaa Lancen tunnettuutta ja kun Lance lopettaa ihan oikeasti, niin silloin katoaa hanen tuoma julkisuuskin.



Toivottavasti radiojaska talli ei pelkästään Lancea varten vaan tarkoituksena 
on pidempikestoinen tallihanke. Eiks Lancen suojakki oli 
Taylor Phinney josta rakennetaan seuraavaa suurta amerikkalaista pyöräilijää.?

----------


## Poursuivant

> Toivottavasti radiojaska talli ei pelkästään Lancea varten vaan tarkoituksena 
> on pidempikestoinen tallihanke. Eiks Lancen suojakki oli 
> Taylor Phinney josta rakennetaan seuraavaa suurta amerikkalaista pyöräilijää.?



Samaa itsekin kirjoitin tähän tai toiseen topiciin - RadioShack on tällä hetkellä protestijoukkue, jonka pitkäkantoisemmista suunnitelmista ei ole puhuttu juuta eikä jaata. 

Jos ottaa huomioon sen ajajakaartin ja mediaseksikkyyden, joka tähän talliin on Lancen ja kadettien myötä latautunut, niin todellakin toivoisi, että he pystyisivät nostamaan maailman huipulle uusia amerikkalaisia pyöräilysuuruuksia - tai edes antamaan mahdollisuuden heille siihen. Ollaanpa sitten Lancesta, Bruyneelista tai RadioShackista mitä mieltä tahansa, niin heillä on siihen nyt _occasio belli_ ja olis sääli jättää se käyttämättä. 

Tänäkin vuonna nähtiin, että LA:n osallistuminen Tourissa kiinnosti ihmisiä ja kun laji pysyy puhtaana, niin minun mielestäni siellä on tilaa eteenpäin pyrkiville talleille, jollainen RadioShack voisi nuoria amerikkalaisia pyöräilijöitä esille tuodessaan olla - olipa sitten tallin syntyperiaatteista mieltä eli toista. 

Keille muille nuorille, Phinneyn lisäksi, talli voisi antaa mahdollisuuden? Osaamistahan on vaikka millä mitalla, sen hukkaaminen lajin kannalta olisi sääli.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Lancen mukanaolo lisaa Lancen tunnettuutta ja kun Lance lopettaa ihan oikeasti, niin silloin katoaa hanen tuoma julkisuuskin.



Noinhan se menee, pitää vaan saada sellainen rullaava käytäntö, että saadaan uusi Lance aina 5-10 vuoden välein.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Keille muille nuorille, Phinneyn lisäksi, talli voisi antaa mahdollisuuden? Osaamistahan on vaikka millä mitalla, sen hukkaaminen lajin kannalta olisi sääli.



Onhan siellä esim. Björn Selander ja pari muuta kovaa, mutta ei välttämättä tour kuskeja niinkään. Mutta siellä on tosiaan sitä osaamista millä tehdään tour-kuskeja.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Tarinahan alkoi siitä kun Johan Bruynel ymmärsi että amerikkalaisten sponsaamalle joukkueelle oli tilaus. Tarvittiin vain täkäläinen tähti, joksi löydettiin Lance Armstrong.
Vuodelle 2010 on olemassa kolme vahvaa amerikkalaista tiimiä Pro Tour:ssa ja mukana on pyörämerkit Trek, Scott, Cannondale ja Felt. Ja onpa tullut mukaan amerikkalainen maantiosasarja SRAM:ltä.
Mitä oli ennen Armstrongia?

Lance on "Great Communicator". Hän on kuin luotu toimimaan myynnin edistämisessä. Siksi yritysten on helppo satsata mieheen.
Se mitä mediasta tuli läpi suurelle yleisölle vuoden 2009 Tourissa oli hyvin myönteistä. Nillä pienillä "kauneispilkuilla" ei ole tekemistä kaupallisen menestyksen kanssa.

Voi hyvin kuvitella että Amstrongin vaikutus pyöräilyyn jatkuu paljon jälkeen hänen atleetti-uraansa. Amerikasta tulee nousemaan uusia Tour-voittajia ja hän voi hyvin olla taustavaikuttaja eri resurssien hankinnassa.
Luulen että LA on vähintäänkin yksi pääomistajista uudessa tallissa.

Fyysisten suoritusten tasolla pyöräilyssä on muita voimakkaampia tällä hetkellä, mutta LA painii täysin eri sarjassa kun puhutaan medianäkyvyydestä, kaupallisuudesta, vaikutusvallasta, johtamisesta ja kommunikoinnista.
Tämän takia LA on pyöräilyn kuningas. Eri asia on sitten onko se moraalisesti, eettisesti tai jostain muusta syystä oikein. Näin vain on tapahtunut.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Fyysisten suoritusten tasolla pyöräilyssä on muita voimakkaampia tällä hetkellä, mutta LA painii täysin eri sarjassa kun puhutaan medianäkyvyydestä, kaupallisuudesta, vaikutusvallasta, johtamisesta ja kommunikoinnista.



Minulle LA:n menestyksellä on aina ollut laajempi merkitys - amerikkalainen urheilija on ylivoimainen eurooppalaisessa lajissa. Lancen menestys saa aina vaan miettimään yhtäläisyyksiä ja eroavaisuuksia uuden ja vanhan mantereen välillä, kuten mikä on meidän suhtautuminen voittajiin, selviytyjiin ja menestyjiin. Ja dopingiin. 

Kun puhutaan vielä urheiljasta, joka saa meidätkin keskustelemaan hänen verratomasta (?) medianäkyvyydestä, kaupallisuudesta, vaikutusvallasta, johtamisesta ja kommunikoinnista, niin eihän se voi olla herättämättä tunteita puolin ja toisin. Esimerkiksi näissä kahdessa NY Timesin artikkelissa on asiaa tästä näkökulmasta hieman kaiveltu: artikkeli 1 ja artikkeli 2.

Paremiakin esimerkkejä on, mutta jääköön ne huomiseen - nyt on aika mennä nukkumaan.

----------


## majis

No ennen Armstrongia oli tietenkin Greg Lemond. Sen jälkeen team Motorola, US Postal ja Discovery team. Mun mielestä RadioShack on suoraa jatkoa näille jenkkiprojekteille. 
Lance oli procycling lehden kuka on pyöräilyn suurin vaikuttaja listalla numero 1. AC oli myös listalla about 20.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrongin Motorola-tallin vuoden 1995 rosteria tuossa vilkuilin, niin sieltä poimin muutamia ihan mielenkiintoisia nimiä, jotka olivat kyllä aikalailla muistin ulottumattomissa: George Hincapie, Axel Merckx, Max van Heeswijk, Andrea Peron, Kevin Livingston ja Bobby Julich. Näistä oikeastaan vain Hincapie ja Julich olivat minulla kunnolla muistissa. Jaa... eräs tallipäällikkö Sean Yateskin ajoi Motorolassa 14 vuotta sitten samaan aikaan LA:n kanssa. No, nyt kun näen Merckxin nimen listassa en ihmettele lainkaan miksi belgialainen on LiveStrong-säätiön johtaja. Ja kummasti LA oli eksynyt Kannibaalin kanssa illalliselle sunnuntaina.

----------


## OJ

Lancesta ei olisi tullut Tour-voittajaa ilman Eddyä, eli Axelin paikka Livestrong-säätiössä on ihan ymmärrettävää. 

Ja ennen Gregiä jenkeistä tuli 7-eleven ja sitä ennen Brooklyn. Kaikkien piti nostaa pyöräily jenkkifutiksen ja baseballin rinnalle parrasvaloihin, mutta pyöräily on edelleenkin aika marginaalilajin roolissa. Tietty isoja kisoja on, mutta ne hukkuvat taustameteliin. 

Toivottavasti Radioshack lisää pyöräilyn näkyvyyttä ja rakentaa tulevaisuutta. Jenkkien media kuitenkin ohjaa aika paljon globaaliakin mediaa. Pitää vaan odotella mitä tuleman pitää, mutta ei varmaan kannata pidätellä henkeä odotellessa.

EDIT: Tosta doping-jutusta on ihan hyvä esimerkki paikallinen kaljapyöräilijöiden porukka, joka keräsi kolehdin Landikselle ja lahjoitettavaa taisi kertyä lähemmäs kaksi tuhatta dollaria, eli jokainen lahjoitti suunnilleen sata dollaria. Landis oli kuulemma niin mukavan oloinen, että eihän se voinut doupata. Uskossa on hyvä elää...kai

----------


## Poursuivant

> Paremiakin esimerkkejä on, mutta jääköön ne huomiseen - nyt on aika mennä nukkumaan.



Tässä artikkelissa dikotomia eurooppalaisten ja amerikkalaisten välillä on jopa raivostuttava, mutta mielestäni kuvaa (hieman yleistystä, pahoittelen) amerikkalaisten vainoharhaista suhtautumista "eurooppalaiseen" urheilulajiin. 

Vastapainoksi suosittelen kaikille luettavaksi Georges Vigorellon artikkelin "The Tour de France" Pierre Noran toimittamassa teoksessa Realms of Memory, osa 2, Tradition, jossa tulkitaan Ranskan ympäriajon merkitysta ranskalaisuuden, ja osittain myös eurooppalaisuudenkin, osana.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tarinahan alkoi siitä kun Johan Bruynel ymmärsi että amerikkalaisten sponsaamalle joukkueelle oli tilaus. Tarvittiin vain täkäläinen tähti, joksi löydettiin Lance Armstrong.
> Vuodelle 2010 on olemassa kolme vahvaa amerikkalaista tiimiä Pro Tour:ssa ja mukana on pyörämerkit Trek, Scott, Cannondale ja Felt. Ja onpa tullut mukaan amerikkalainen maantiosasarja SRAM:ltä.



Tässä Pyöräpummi sanoi sen mitä itse yritin tapailla, mutta en oikein onnistunut.

En tiedä kuinka pro-pyöräily USA:ssa nykyään noteerataan, mutta tässä minun aikanani jenkki-bisnes on tullut voimakkaasti mukaan tähän kuvioon. Olikohan se GT eka jenkki-merkki, joka "tallipaikan" sai...

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Lance on "Great Communicator". Hän on kuin luotu toimimaan myynnin edistämisessä.



No eikä ole. Läänssissä on toki hyvin paljon sellaista mistä jenkit tykkää (syövän voittaminen, ylivoimaisuus jne), mutta henkilöna hän on aivan liian kulmikas ollakseen Great communicator tai täydellinen lajinsa myyntimies. Ajatelkaapa jos Carl Lewis(in persoonallisuuden omaava) olisi ollut  Lancen paikalla. Tai Muhammed Ali tai joku. Saattaisi Touri näkyä jenkkien network-kanavilla eikä jollain Versuksella.

----------


## .jon

http://www.livestrong.com/
http://www.livestrong.org/

Ihan vaan ettei koko totuus unohtuis.

----------


## MV

> Tarinahan alkoi siitä kun Johan Bruynel ymmärsi että amerikkalaisten sponsaamalle joukkueelle oli tilaus. Tarvittiin vain täkäläinen tähti, joksi löydettiin Lance Armstrong.
> Vuodelle 2010 on olemassa kolme vahvaa amerikkalaista tiimiä Pro Tour:ssa ja mukana on pyörämerkit Trek, Scott, Cannondale ja Felt. Ja onpa tullut mukaan amerikkalainen maantiosasarja SRAM:ltä.
> Mitä oli ennen Armstrongia?



Eipäs aliarvioida amerikkalaista pyöräilyskeneä. Onhan sieltä kuitenkin tullut valtava määrä pyöräilyyn liittyviä innovaatioita. Madison, MTB, BMX, DH, RAAM, Triathlon, koko lähettikulttuuri jne. 

Ja onhan Jenkeissä oma paikallinen maantiepyöräilykulttuurinsa, omine etappikisoineen ja klassikoineen. Tasoero eurooppalaiseen skeneen on vain aina ollut suuri, vähän niin kuin NHL:n ja eurooppalaisten liigojen, mutta toisin päin. Nykyisin moni euroraakki jäähdyttelee Jenkeissä. Sevilla, Mancebo, Hamilton, Landis, mm.

Samaan tapaan kuin NHL:n on ollut vaikea omaksua eurooppalaisvaikutteita, on eurooppalaisen pyöräilyskenen ollut vaikea omaksua jenkkivaikutteita. Tämän muurin mursi LeMond, viimeistään silloin Pariisissa 1989. Sittemmin ollaan oltu avoimempia. 

Europeloton yleensä, ja Tour erityisesti on muuttunut kansainvälisemmäksi. Osin juuri jenkkien ja aussien kiinnostuksen takia, osin siksi, että UCIlla on ollut näitä kampanjoita Afrikan ja Aasian suuntaan.

Huolestuttavin trendi minusta on ollut tämä Tourin ylikorostuminen. Vielä 1980-luvun lopussa Tour ja Giro olivat suunnilleen yhtä arvostettuja. Aika moni ajoi tosissaan tuplaa. Hinault, Roche, Indurain. Epätasapaino alkoi Indurainin myötä. Ei välttämättä hänen takiaan. Vetooon haukuista huolimatta ASO on onnistunut brändin rakentamisessa paremmin kuin Giron vastaava poppoo. Armstrongin myötä tämä kuilu on kasvanut nykyisiin mittoihinsa, eikä enää palaudu ihan helpolla. 

Klassikkojen arvostuksen lasku alkoi jo Indurainista. Kohta voidaan puhua kahdesta eri lajista.

Toinen asia missä Armstrong on onnistunut paremmin kuin monet muut pyöräilijät on itsensä tuotteistaminen. Siinä mielessä hän on kuin pyöräilyn Anna Kournikova tai David Beckham.

----------


## vetooo

> Eipäs aliarvioida amerikkalaista pyöräilyskeneä. Onhan sieltä kuitenkin tullut valtava määrä pyöräilyyn liittyviä innovaatioita. Madison, MTB, BMX, DH, RAAM, Triathlon, koko lähettikulttuuri jne. 
> 
> Ja onhan Jenkeissä oma paikallinen maantiepyöräilykulttuurinsa, omine etappikisoineen ja klassikoineen. Tasoero eurooppalaiseen skeneen on vain aina ollut suuri, vähän niin kuin NHL:n ja eurooppalaisten liigojen, mutta toisin päin. Nykyisin moni euroraakki jäähdyttelee Jenkeissä. Sevilla, Mancebo, Hamilton, Landis, mm.



Kannattaa muistaa myös Kalifornian ympäriajo, joka on kerännyt viime vuosina todella kovia katsojalukemia. 9-päiväistä kisaa oli seuraamassa vuonna 2008 1,6 miljoonaa ihmistä reitin varrella ja tänä vuonna ennätys rikottiin, mutta en millään löytänyt edes googlettamalla tarkkoja lukuja. Se nousee kuitenkin lähemmäs 2,0 miljooonaa, kun Lance oli muikana. Ensi vuonna Kalifornian ympäriajo ajetaan toukokuussa. Menee päällekkäin Giron kanssa, ja se varmasti vähän laskee TdC:n tasoa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Lance ilmoitti uudesta teamista heinäkuun puolella. Muistanko oikein, ettei tallivaihdoksia saisi kertoa ennen syyskuuta? Jos muistan oikein, siitä on määritelty sakon suuruuskin.


*Edit*: Tässä keskustelussa olikin vastaus aikaisemmin!

----------


## Puavo

> Eipäs aliarvioida amerikkalaista pyöräilyskeneä. Onhan sieltä kuitenkin tullut valtava määrä pyöräilyyn liittyviä innovaatioita. Madison, MTB, BMX, DH, RAAM, Triathlon, *koko* *lähettikulttuuri* jne.



Jenkkien suurta vaikutusta väheksymättä kannattaa tutustua vaikka lähettien maailmanmestaruuskisojen syntyhistoriaan (Cmwc 1993- Berliini) ennen kuin tekee ihan noin jämeriä oletuksia  :Vink:

----------


## MV

> Jenkkien suurta vaikutusta väheksymättä kannattaa tutustua vaikka lähettien maailmanmestaruuskisojen syntyhistoriaan (Cmwc 1993- Berliini) ennen kuin tekee ihan noin jämeriä oletuksia



Seison korjattuna, kiitos! Epäilemättä muistakin luettelemistani lajeista löytyy ei-amerikkalaista historiaa. Eihän joku Madison loppujen lopuksi niin hirveän innovatiivinen ole. On vain esimerkki pitkälle kehittyneestä amerikkalaisesta pyöräilykulttuurista, joka lienee vanhempaa kuin Armstrongin isoisä.

----------


## arrow

Ei mitenkään voi väheksyä jenkkiläistä pyöräilykulttuuria - harrastajamäärät ovat todella suuria. Vietin kesäkuussa pari viikkoa Coloradon Eaglessä, joka on muutaman tuhannen asukkaan pikkukylä. Kävin lenkillä päivittäin ja kilpapyöräilijöitä oli tien päällä runsaasti. Yhden viikonlopun vietin Utahin puolella Moabin kaupungissa, joka näytti olevan USA:n  maastopyöräilykeskus- harrastajia oli sanoisin tuhansia. Suunnilleen joka viidennen auton katolla tai pickupin lavalla oli maastopyörät. Samoin kaupungissa oli lukuisia hyvin varustettuja pyöräliikkeitä, kuin myös pienemmissä kaupungeissa.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Eipäs aliarvioida amerikkalaista pyöräilyskeneä. Onhan sieltä kuitenkin tullut valtava määrä pyöräilyyn liittyviä innovaatioita. Madison, MTB, BMX, DH, RAAM, Triathlon, koko lähettikulttuuri jne.



Kuka sitä on aliarvioinutkaan?
Olen käsitellyt ainoastaan maantiepyöräilyä näissä viesteissä. 
Vierailessani viime talvena eteläisessä Kaliforniassa paikalliset alan ihmiset sanoivat että maantiepyöräily nousi kunnolla vasta Lance Amstrongin ajettua Tour-mestariksi.
Kaliforniasta muuten tulevat sekä Specialized että Felt -pyörämerkit, kuten myös Giro ja Oakley -varusteet.
Siellä oli aivan erinomaisia pyöräliikkeitä.

----------


## Kemppis

Lance pohtii facebookissa kisaa mantereen halki.

Lance Armstrong:                 Maybe I'll do RAAM one of these years. Am I crazy? Anyone know how many miles a day they avg?

http://www.raceacrossamerica.org/raa...?N_webcat_id=1

----------


## PeeHoo

Radioshack alkaa esiintyä nimellä The Shack, Radio jää vähitellen pois nimestä. Lancen näkyvyys varmaan auttaa. Muutosta mainostetaan 200 miljoonalla taalalla. Pyöräilyyn jää varmaan sopiva osa.

Uutinen Cyclingnewsistä.

* Armstrong to lead The Shack?*
By:Cycling NewsPublished: August 6, 22:30, Updated: August 6, 22:34

Lance Armstrong wears the Livestrong brand wherever he goes.
RadioShack rebrands itself with nickname

Lance Armstrong announced last month that he would form a new professional cycling team with the title sponsor RadioShack, but the team may be known by the nickname "the Shack" thanks to a new marketing campaign by the electronics outfit.

After 88 years as RadioShack, the company began selling itself as "The Shack" on Thursday. The name RadioShack will remain on stores, but its $200 million advertising campaign for TV and digital promotions will use the new, "friendlier" nickname.

Company CEO Lee Applbaum explained the change as a way to build confidence by familiarity. "Trust is a critical attribute of any successful retailer, and the reality is that most people trust friends, not corporations.

"When a brand becomes a friend, it often gets a nickname - take FedEx or Coke, for example. Our customers, associates and even the investor community have long referred to RadioShack as 'The Shack,' so we decided to embrace that fact and share it with the world," said Applbaum.

To kick off the campaign, "The Shack" is hosting a "Summer Netogether" in New York and San Francisco, featuring a "Bike Off" to raise funds for the Lance Armstrong Foundation.

----------


## J T K

Joo, tuohan olis suoraviivaisempi kirjoittaakin tulevaisuuden etappiraportissa että " They made a Shack Attack and blew out the peloton!"  :Hymy:

----------


## kontio

The Shack attack  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Näin kertoo Wikipedia.
"A *shack* is a type of small house that is in disrepair."



Onkos tää niiden tiimitiloja?  :Vink:

----------


## PeeHoo

*Sporttipalat lauantaina*
Nelonen Klo: 09.30 Pvm: 08.08.2009

Sporttipalat. Sporttipaloissa on tällä kertaa muun muassa Formula BMW -sarjaa Unkarista ja katsaus Lance Armstrongin pyöräilyuraan. Henkilökuvassa on Etelä-Afrikan nyrkkeilyn voimahahmo Nick Durandt.

_______
Aika lyhyt pätkä varmaankin Lancesta, mutta aion nauhoittaa.

----------


## Lasse

Lance on kyllä tosissaan tuossa syöpä työssään ja itse häntä osaltani tuen, tästä todisteena kirje jossa Lance oli soittanut useaan otteeseen syöpäsairaalle ja kuolevalle ihmiselle jo ennen tämän vuoden kisa juttuja.
Lähde Cycling Plus. :Hymy:

----------


## Soolo

> Lance on kyllä tosissaan tuossa syöpä työssään ja itse häntä osaltani tuen, tästä todisteena kirje jossa Lance oli soittanut useaan otteeseen syöpäsairaalle ja kuolevalle ihmiselle jo ennen tämän vuoden kisa juttuja.
> Lähde Cycling Plus.



Samaa mieltä, mutta ei pidä myöskään pidä unohtaa että mies takoaa rahaa itselleen samalla.

----------


## majis

> Samaa mieltä, mutta ei pidä myöskään pidä unohtaa että mies takoaa rahaa itselleen samalla.



Livestrong on kerännyt 250 000 000 dollaria syövän vastaiseen taisteluun tähän mennessä. 1 kerätystä dollarista menee 80% tähän taisteluun 20% firman pyörittämiseen, 80% on ymmärtääkseni aika korkea jakoprosentti tämän kaltaisissa järjestöissä amerikassa. Tarkoittikohan ylläolevan lohkaisun heittäjä sitä että Lance tekee syövän vastaista työtä rahan takia. Kuinka moni meistä tuntee syöpään kuolleen ihmisen ja kaipaa häntä? Mielestäni Livestrong on oikealla asialla. Odotetaan kilpakumppaneitten omia lähtöjä. ContAids Aidsin vastainen rahankeruu. Malarde! Valverde Against Malaria.  
Boonenin TomKillBoverty ,köyhyys pois ja kokkkelia nekkuun.

----------


## Lasse

> Samaa mieltä, mutta ei pidä myöskään pidä unohtaa että mies takoaa rahaa itselleen samalla.



No majis tossa jo sen melkeen sanoi!
Enyway on se aika kurja tapa tienata rahaa kun soittelee tuntitolkulla jollekin kuolevalle ja valehtelee että välittää kun vois ajaa pyörällä ja tienata miljoonia sponssirahaa.. :Cool: 
On yksinkertasta on.

----------


## Soolo

> Livestrong on kerännyt 250 000 000 dollaria syövän vastaiseen taisteluun tähän mennessä. 1 kerätystä dollarista menee 80% tähän taisteluun 20% firman pyörittämiseen, 80% on ymmärtääkseni aika korkea jakoprosentti tämän kaltaisissa järjestöissä amerikassa. Tarkoittikohan ylläolevan lohkaisun heittäjä sitä että Lance tekee syövän vastaista työtä rahan takia. Kuinka moni meistä tuntee syöpään kuolleen ihmisen ja kaipaa häntä? Mielestäni Livestrong on oikealla asialla. Odotetaan kilpakumppaneitten omia lähtöjä. ContAids Aidsin vastainen rahankeruu. Malarde! Valverde Against Malaria.  
> Boonenin TomKillBoverty ,köyhyys pois ja kokkkelia nekkuun.



luvut puhukoon puolestaan.
Lancen Puhe maksaa n. 250.000 dollaria, se menee omiin taskuihin.
Kunniotan suuresti Lancen taistelua syöpää vastaan, mutta en voi sietää kaikkea oheistoimintaa mitä se tuo tullessaan.

----------


## majis

> luvut puhukoon puolestaan.
> Lancen Puhe maksaa n. 250.000 dollaria, se menee omiin taskuihin.
> Kunniotan suuresti Lancen taistelua syöpää vastaan, mutta en voi sietää kaikkea oheistoimintaa mitä se tuo tullessaan.



250 miljoonaa dollaria todella puhuu puolestaan. Et voi sietää, mitä oheistoimintaa, pyörällä ajoa?

----------


## Lasse

> luvut puhukoon puolestaan.
> Lancen Puhe maksaa n. 250.000 dollaria, se menee omiin taskuihin.
> Kunniotan suuresti Lancen taistelua syöpää vastaan, mutta en voi sietää kaikkea oheistoimintaa mitä se tuo tullessaan.



Tilinpäätös yhdistykseltä on toki julkinen, Amstrongin sponssi ja pyöräily tulot on erikseen niin kuin kaikilla muilla ammattipyöräilijöillä on.
Pitäskö Lancen olla tuloton että se olis oikeutettu tekemään hyväntekeväisyyttä... :No huh!: 
Lance stemppaa sairaita ihmisiä ja tekee sitä aikas vilpittömästi, sitä tekee moni muukin ihminen maailmassa, mutta nimi ihmiset saavat loppujen lopuksi eniten maineellaan aikaan joten LIVESTRONG Lance. :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Pitäskö Lancen olla tuloton että se olis oikeutettu tekemään hyväntekeväisyyttä...



Lancehan vetelee tämän kauden ilman lantin lanttia. Siitäkin huolimatta Astanalla oli noin 3 kuukauden palkat rästissä.

----------


## Lasse

Thanks Vetoo, tämän kauden media arvo on kuitenkin yhdistykselle merkittävä ja rahaakin on yhdistykselle luvattu ja saatu.  :Hymy: 
Nyt kuitenkin Lancella on toivomuksena globaalimpi tuki pyyntö, jokaiselta sitä haluavalta ihmiseltä, tavoitteena saada maailman päättäjät panostamaan enemmän rahaa syövän vastaiseen tutkimukseen. :Cool: 
Paska jätkä sanois moni! No en minä kuiteskaa! :Vink:

----------


## Soolo

Missä OJ on kun häntä kaivattaisiin?  :Leveä hymy: 
Tsoukki, tsoukki.

Minä en ala LA'ta enempää mollaamaan, niin paljon hyvää tekee mies erittäin tärkeän asian puolesta (vaikka tienaakin samalla)

Pyöräilystä voidaankin sitten kiistellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Vanhan kertausta(ko ?) töllössä tänään
*Gillette World Sport*

   23:30 - 00:00 Urheilukanava 
  Sporttipalat. Sporttipaloissa on tällä kertaa muun muassa Formula BMW -sarjaa Unkarista ja katsaus Lance Armstrongin pyöräilyuraan. Henkilökuvassa on Etelä-Afrikan nyrkkeilyn voimahahmo Nick Durandt.

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

> Kannattaa muistaa myös Kalifornian ympäriajo, joka on kerännyt viime vuosina todella kovia katsojalukemia. 9-päiväistä kisaa oli seuraamassa vuonna 2008 1,6 miljoonaa ihmistä reitin varrella ja tänä vuonna ennätys rikottiin, mutta en millään löytänyt edes googlettamalla tarkkoja lukuja



Jes, noin se menee. Olin tammi-maaliskuussa -08  töissä Central Coastilla
San Luis Obispo (SLO)  -nimisessä Seinäjoen kokoisessa 30 000 asukkaan pikkukaupungissa, ja sattumoisin touri meni siitä soppelisti läpi , jopa yksi etappi loppui kaupunkiin :Leveä hymy:   Hincapie taisi voittaa kirin, mutta Leipheimer koko potin. 
 Väkeä oli reitin varrella ihan sakeana , toki lähes 40 miljoonan asukkaan osavaltiossa riittää roadiefanejakin tuhansittain reitin varteen.

 SLO:ssa oli 3 korkeatasoista suurehkoa pyöräliikettä. Juttelin parin myyjän kanssa Lancesta, Kalifornian pyöräilykulttuurista ja sain etappi-infot ja katsomovinkit  samalla ajovarusteita ostellessa.
 Sattumalta kaveri kysyi tunnenko yhden kuuluisimmista kaksipyöräsiä ajavasta suomalaisista , joka on koskaan ollut Kaliforniassa.....

...siis kysy oli Heikki Mikkolasta, jonka kanssa hän oli trenananut, kisannnut ja ollut viihteellä... :Vink: 


PS. www.motorcyclingmag.com/1972_husqvarna_250_heikki_mikkola
--> Kova Jätkä , ei ihan joka jepen pyörästä tehdä replikaa.

 PS2. Tyynen meren rannikolla on sattumoisin tod.hieno roadie reitti eli suhteellisen hiljainen Highway 1 . Suosittelen. Jos joskus palaan noille main
reitti  pitää kyllä ajaa läpi.


JT

----------


## PeeHoo

Olen ajanut ykköstä San Franciscosta etelään ja pohjoiseen. Ei ole mun suosikkeja. Etelään on paljon autoja, pohjoiseen on jyrkkä ylämäki, jyrkkä alamäki jne. Pienemmät tiet on kivampia.

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

> Olen ajanut ykköstä San Franciscosta etelään ja pohjoiseen. Ei ole mun suosikkeja. Etelään on paljon autoja, pohjoiseen on jyrkkä ylämäki, jyrkkä alamäki jne. Pienemmät tiet on kivampia.



Näinhän se aina on, pienet tiet parempia. Kaikki on suhteellista, mutta SLO:n kohdalla ykkösellä ei ollut kovin paljon liikennettä silloin kun tein kiepin siellä. Maisemat ovat upeita ykkösen eteläosassa, löytyy mm. merileijonan lisääntymisaluetta, valaiden bongauspaikkaa , kansallispuistoa ym. 

Frisko ja losi ympäristöineen on sitten eri juttu. Paaljon autoja... 
Niistä pitää päästä ainakin 60-80 kilsan päähän, ja sitten ottaa filon esille.

JT

----------


## PeeHoo

Joo, olihan San Franciscosta etelään hienoa. Pigeont Pointin majakkakin.


Ajoin vuorten yli sisämaasta ja siellä oli aika mainiota, mm. vuoden 1906 maanjäristyksen tekemä järvi San Andreaksen siirroksen kohdalla. Siellä oli myös selostuksia asiasta. Kuvassa vuokrafillarini ja sitä järveä.


Pohjoisempana on kivaa. Ajoin paikallisten kanssa, tässä pieni video. *Sausalitossa*

----------


## OJ

> Missä OJ on kun häntä kaivattaisiin?



Heetkinen...Ei mulla ole mitään Lancen syövänvastaista hyväntekeväisyyttä vastaan. Eikä Lancen rikastuminen taida olla multa pois.

Muusta Lanceilusta mun mielipiteet ovatkin sitten vähän erejä :Vink: 

Katellaan josko Lancen näkyvyydestä tarttuisi jotain pysyvää. Ainakin tossa rajan takana on jokunen isompi pyöräkisa rakenteilla, eli ehkä taviksillekin liikenee jotain muruja kaikesta jenkkien pyöräily-glamourista.

----------


## Sambody

Lance kävi näköjään pyörähtämässä ja samalla myös voittamassa Colorado Pro Cross-country championships-maastopyöräkisan. Näin siis Lance kävi kaappaamassa "Coloradon mestaruuden" Teksasiin.

----------


## mandello

Olisiko harjoittelua viikonloppuna ajettavaan Leadvilleen? Leadvillen voi jopa tilata maksullisena webcastina, tosin ei näytä olevan kovin kummoiset lähetykset.

----------


## PHI

Lance meni ja voitti ylivoimaisesti Leadvillen. Taisi kondis olla hiukan parempi kuin viime kerralla. 

Tämä kakkoseksi tulleen Wiens kommentti oli hervoton  :Leveä hymy:  :

"I am beat.  I rode as hard as I could - a fantastic race.  Lance is fast," said Wiens to reporters gathered at the finish.  "This year's race was very different than last year's race." "This year, Lance is coming off the Tour (de France).  Last year, Lance was coming off the couch," joked Wiens, who was happy with his second placed finish."

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Lance meni ja voitti ylivoimaisesti Leadvillen. Taisi kondis olla hiukan parempi kuin viime kerralla. 
> 
> Tämä kakkoseksi tulleen Wiens kommentti oli hervoton  :
> 
> "I am beat.  I rode as hard as I could - a fantastic race.  Lance is fast," said Wiens to reporters gathered at the finish.  "This year's race was very different than last year's race." "This year, Lance is coming off the Tour (de France).  Last year, Lance was coming off the couch," joked Wiens, who was happy with his second placed finish."



yeah! Pakko oli valvoa ja odotella LA:n twitter Leadville update:

"Finally back home after the Leadville 100. I'm. Dead. Wasted. Exhausted. What a great event and an honor to win. Thanks 2 all who came out."

----------


## Soolo

> yeah! Pakko oli valvoa ja odotella LA:n twitter Leadville update:
> 
> "Finally back home after the Leadville 100. I'm. Dead. Wasted. Exhausted. What a great event and an honor to win. Thanks 2 all who came out."



Hah, pientä vahingoniloa siitä ettei 6 tunnin raja mennyt rikki kaiken media rummutuksen jälkeen.  :Leveä hymy:  tekosyitä jo liukuhihnalla, kumi puhkesi 30minuuttia ennen maalia. Olis sit varmaan kannattanu vaihtaa se rengas... Vaikka sekään ei olisi vienyt aikaa alle 6 tunnin...
No, kova suoritus joka tapauksessa, kuten jo Tourinkin 3. oli.
Kaikki kunnioitus miestä kohtaan kuitenkin hävisi Tourin aikana tänä vuonna.

----------


## PHI

> Kaikki kunnioitus miestä kohtaan kuitenkin hävisi Tourin aikana tänä vuonna.



Mulle kävi ihan sama juttu.

----------


## passo

> mulle kävi ihan sama juttu.



+1

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Mulle kävi ihan sama juttu.



Mulle myös....häh häh, uskotteko?

----------


## PeeHoo

Cyclingnews, Floyd Shackin tallin?

Might Floyd Landis join Lance Armstrong's new Team RadioShack?
"I wouldn't rule anything out," Armstrong said.  (Bloomberg)
Landis rode with Armstrong at USPS from 2002-2004.  He won the
2006 Tour de France but was stripped of the title after failing anti-doping tests.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Cyclingnews, Floyd Shackin tallin?
> 
> Might Floyd Landis join Lance Armstrong's new Team RadioShack?
> "I wouldn't rule anything out," Armstrong said. (Bloomberg)
> Landis rode with Armstrong at USPS from 2002-2004. He won the
> 2006 Tour de France but was stripped of the title after failing anti-doping tests.



Hämmästyisin aika paljon jos Landis tulisi mukaan.
Hän on ollut aika vajaakuntoinen OUCH-teamissa. Asuu muuten Temeculassa, joka on aivan Mt. Palomarin vieressä.

Muistuttaisin vielä että hänellä on tekonivel toisessa lonkassa. Tietääkseni hän ainoa ammattipyöräilijä jolta sellainen ratkaisu löytyy.

Muistiini on jäänyt tilanne jossa Lance oli "lahjoittamassa" etapin voittoa Floydille, mutta sitten loppukirissä muutti mieltä koska muut olisivat menneet Floydin ohitse. Joku varmaan löytäisi videon siitä tapahtumasta.

----------


## vetooo

> Muistiini on jäänyt tilanne jossa Lance oli "lahjoittamassa" etapin voittoa Floydille, mutta sitten loppukirissä muutti mieltä koska muut olisivat menneet Floydin ohitse. Joku varmaan löytäisi videon siitä tapahtumasta.



Ranskan ympäriajo 2004, 17. etappi, maalikylänä Le Grand Bornand.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Lance pisti twitteriin viestin että lähtee lenkille Dublinissa. 1000 kuskia ilmestyy paikan päälle! 

Oli mitä mieltä tahansa Lancesta, en ole tietoinen että kenelläkään muulla pyöräilijällä olisi samaa vaikutusta pyöräilijöiden massoihin. 

Vaikka iso osa olisikin markkinointia ja laskelmallista PR:ää, on hienoa että Lance on tehnyt kaksi samanlaista "viesti-twitteriin-sadat-mukaan-lenkille" -tempausta. 

Mitä mieltä olette? Mitkä muut kuskit lähtisi samalla tavalla lenkille perusfillaristien kanssa? Tiedän että Italiassa sitä ainakin tapahtuu... Ranskassa ei todellakaan.

----------


## majis

> Lance pisti twitteriin viestin että lähtee lenkille Dublinissa. 1000 kuskia ilmestyy paikan päälle! 
> 
> Oli mitä mieltä tahansa Lancesta, en ole tietoinen että kenelläkään muulla pyöräilijällä olisi samaa vaikutusta pyöräilijöiden massoihin. 
> 
> Vaikka iso osa olisikin markkinointia ja laskelmallista PR:ää, on hienoa että Lance on tehnyt kaksi samanlaista "viesti-twitteriin-sadat-mukaan-lenkille" -tempausta. 
> 
> Mitä mieltä olette? Mitkä muut kuskit lähtisi samalla tavalla lenkille perusfillaristien kanssa? Tiedän että Italiassa sitä ainakin tapahtuu... Ranskassa ei todellakaan.



Mitenköhän saatiin parijono järjestettyä vai ajoivatko pyörätiellä?
Livestrongin menestys on kiinni julkisuudesta. Lance sanoi palatessaan että on promoamassa syövänvastaista taistelua. Eli varmasti laskelmoitua ja markkinoitua, mutta ajaa asiansa ja kaiketi jopa hyvin. Jos tapahtuma olisi ollut Helsingissä tai Sipoossa niin olisin varmaankin ollut mukana.

----------


## vetooo

> Lance pisti twitteriin viestin että lähtee lenkille Dublinissa. 1000 kuskia ilmestyy paikan päälle! 
> 
> Oli mitä mieltä tahansa Lancesta, en ole tietoinen että kenelläkään muulla pyöräilijällä olisi samaa vaikutusta pyöräilijöiden massoihin. 
> 
> Vaikka iso osa olisikin markkinointia ja laskelmallista PR:ää, on hienoa että Lance on tehnyt kaksi samanlaista "viesti-twitteriin-sadat-mukaan-lenkille" -tempausta. 
> 
> Mitä mieltä olette? Mitkä muut kuskit lähtisi samalla tavalla lenkille perusfillaristien kanssa? Tiedän että Italiassa sitä ainakin tapahtuu... Ranskassa ei todellakaan.



Tämä on mielestäni erittäin hieno teko Lancelta. Tällaisia sopisi kuulla muidenkin ammattilaisten suusta. Tatiaa vaan olla niin, että Armstrong lienee muutamaa kuskia lukuunottamatta ainoa kaveri, joka saa massoja liikkeelle. LA:kin odotteli noin 50-60 pyöräilijää lenkkiseuraksi, mutta saikin 200-kertaisen määrän!  :Leveä hymy: 

Arvostan siis kovasti LA:n tekemää työtä pyöräilyn eteen. Itse en koe, että hyötyisin millään tavalla LiveStrong-säätiön työstä, mutta se on varmasti ajankohtainen järjestö, joka on hyvin hyödylinen tätä ikävää asiaa sairastaville tai sairastaneille.

Arvostan myös Armstrongia kuskina, vaikka Ranskan ympäriajon aikainen käyttäytyminen ei aina miellyttänyt minua. Hieno ajaja joka tapauksessa.






> Mitenköhän saatiin parijono järjestettyä vai ajoivatko pyörätiellä?

----------


## majis

Huimaa&Hienoa

----------


## Ola

Täytyy pyöräilylippistä nostaa Lancelle, aika huimaa!

----------


## vetooo

Lance Armstrong on ilmoittanut, että hän aloittaa kauden 2010 samalla kisalla kuin tänä vuonna eli tammikuussa ajettavalla Tour Down Underilla. Kyseessä on ProTour-statuksen saanut etappikisa ja ajankohta on 17.-24. tammikuuta. Kilpailu ajetaan siis Australiassa, tarkemmin Adelaiden ympäristössä.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...own-under.html

----------


## villef

> Huimaa&Hienoa



Ja ennen kaikkea, kuinka monella on kypärä päässä!
En suoraan sanottuna olisi uskonut, varsinkin kun kaikki palstalla kertoilee että ulkomailla ei kukaan aja kypärä päässä kuten Suomessa pitää..

Eli Tahkon verran porukkaa yhteislenkillä  :No huh!:

----------


## xs2jammu

Tulispa tännekkin polkemaan että pääsis samalle lenkille. Pitäsikö kutsua :-)

----------


## Sambody

Vielä ainakin kerran nostetaan pöydälle Lance vs. Alberto feudi. Nimittäin Eurosportin haastattelussa Armstrong kertoilee omia mietteitään.

----------


## Ola

"Going in everybody thought that it was an impossible recipe, an impossible combination but in fact it wasn't: if things would have been a little bit different, I think that there is a strong possibility that we could have 3 riders in the top 3!"

Unohtuu vaan yksi asia: Andy Schleck, kukaan muu kuin AC ei pystynyt haastamaan häntä vuorilla. Millä lihaksilla Klöden oli päässyt pallille, sehän putos kyydistä! Helppo syyttää Contadoria, Armstrongin aikana ei muita Postalin tai Discoveryn kuskeja juuri näkynyt edes top 10:ssä, puhumattakaan palkintopallista. 


""It's not anything that's I've ever experienced before but we did our job, and it ended up being OK."" (eli jännittynyt tillanne tiimissä)

Lancen voittovuosina kaikki tiimissä ajoi Lancelle, en ainakaan muista, että joku olisi millään tavalla kyseenalaistanut Lancen toimintaa. 

Tätä puolta Lancen lausunnoissa en ymmärrä, Lance ja Albert eivät vaan mahtuneet samaan tiimiin. Erinomaista kilpailulle että äijä saa oman tiimin ensi vuodeksi, loppuu pulla suussa länkyttäminen kun on oikeasti kapteeni ja AC voi ajaa niinkuin osaa ilman että apuajajat kuittailee.

Muuten haastattelu Eurosportilla (Planet Armstrong eilen illalla) oli ihan mielenkiintoinen, Lance antaa paljon krediittiä Contadorille, tai Albertille kuten Lance häntä aina kutsuu.

----------


## vetooo

*Tanskan yksi johtavista veritutkijoista Dr. Jakob Mörebjerg Bispebjergin sairaalasta kertoo omista näkemyksistään Lance Armstrongin veriarvoista ja niiden kehittymisestä Ranskan ympäriajossa.
*
Mörebjerg toteaa Armstrongin veriarvojen tulokset nähtyään, että on harnaista veriarvojen pysyvän samoina niin ensimmäisellä kuin viimeiselläkin etapilla.

Tanskalainen sanoo, että LA:n hematokriittiarvo oli Tourin toisella viikolla normaalia korkeampi (11.-14.7., hematokriittiarvot 40,7-43,1).

- Kohonneet arvot voivat johtua verensiirrosta. Tämä ei tarkoita, että hän olisi toiminut niin, mutta se voi olla yksi selitys, Mörebjerg pohtii.

Verestä ja dopingista väitöskirjan tehneen Mörebjergin mukaan muita syitä hematokriittiarvon kasvamiselle voi olla muun muassa ripuli.

Tanskalaismedia DR:n artikkeli kokonaisuudessaan: http://www.dr.dk/Sporten/Cykling/2009/09/02/190848.htm

----------


## Poursuivant

> *Tanskan yksi johtavista veritutkijoista Dr. Jakob Mörebjerg Bispebjergin sairaalasta kertoo omista näkemyksistään Lance Armstrongin veriarvoista ja niiden kehittymisestä Ranskan ympäriajossa.*
> 
> Tanskalaismedia DR:n artikkeli kokonaisuudessaan: http://www.dr.dk/Sporten/Cykling/2009/09/02/190848.htm



Huh huh, nyt aletaan liikkua aika vaarallisilla vesillä. Onko jo kuulunut kaikuja maailmalta? Olisi kiva tietää millaiseen alkuperäisaineistoon juutti-lääkäri perustaa a) epäilyksensä mahdollisesti verimanipulaatiosta ja b) millaiseen otokseen nämä tulokset vertautuvat? En usko että yksikään veritutkija nyt lähtisi heittelemään ihan huvikseen tällaisia kommentteja julkisuudessa.

----------


## Deve

Vois kaikki top10 kuskit ilmottaa ne veriarvonsa Tourin aikana niin loppuis jeesustelu.

----------


## buhvalo

> Huh huh, nyt aletaan liikkua aika vaarallisilla vesillä. Onko jo kuulunut kaikuja maailmalta? Olisi kiva tietää millaiseen alkuperäisaineistoon juutti-lääkäri perustaa a) epäilyksensä mahdollisesti verimanipulaatiosta ja b) millaiseen otokseen nämä tulokset vertautuvat? En usko että yksikään veritutkija nyt lähtisi heittelemään ihan huvikseen tällaisia kommentteja julkisuudessa.



 
http://cdn-community2.livestrong.com...0a264.Full.jpg

Siinäpä ihmeteltävää.

----------


## abruzziamo

Bullshit. Ei Armstrong olisi niin tyhmä, että leikkisi dopingilla. Hänellä on aivan liian paljon kiinni kaikessa mitä on vuosien saatossa saanut aikaan. Mitä se merkitsisi esimerkiksi hänen hyväntekeväisyysjärjestölleen ja statukselleen. Mies kuitenkin on hyvin arvostettu myös pyöräilyn ulkopuolella, jopa poliittisesti. Ei hänen asemassaan oleva ihminen voi ottaa sitä riskiä, jonka kiinnijääminen aiheuttaisi. Tanskalainen poika on vain halunnut päästä lehteen.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Tanskalainen poika on vain halunnut päästä lehteen.



Ajatus oman hännän nostamisesta kävi kyllä mielessäni. 

Kiitos Buhvalolle linkistä, siinäpä sitä ihmettelemistä tosiaan on. Hyvä kun humanisti-ressukka osaa exceliä käyttää, saati sitten tulkita tuota taulukkoa.

----------


## Sambody

Olen vähän samoilla linjoilla, että saa olla täysin kajahtanut narsisti jotta tekisi tuommoisen uran jälkeen comebackin dopingia veressä. Ihan sama vaikka olisi menestyksensä saavuttanut doupaten(en sano että olisi), mutta hieman liikaa on pelissä, että tähän uskoisin. Ei sen puoleen haittaisi yhtään vaikka käryisi, sen verran vei aikaisemmat sympatiat miestä kohtaan tällä kaudella annetut haastattelut. No okei haittaisi, koska pyöräilymaailma kärsisi taas kovan takaiskun käryn myötä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Ajatus oman hännän nostamisesta kävi kyllä mielessäni. 
> 
> Kiitos Buhvalolle linkistä, siinäpä sitä ihmettelemistä tosiaan on. Hyvä kun humanisti-ressukka osaa exceliä käyttää, saati sitten tulkita tuota taulukkoa.



Juu, lähinnä linkitin siksi että julkista tietoa LA:n veriarvot. 

Ferrerin artikkeli mm.veriarvojen muuttumisesta päivässä ja päivien välillä:

http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=article&id=71

----------


## gali

Astanan anti-doping ohjeman vetäjä Rasmus Damsgaard Lancen veriarvoista: 

http://www.velonews.com/article/9746...ce-armstrong-s

----------


## abruzziamo

Damsgaard ei kyllä ihmettele mitään vaan kertoo kuinka tanskalaisen artikkeli Lancen veriarvoista on pelkkää turhanpäiväistä spekulointia eikä sen enempää.

----------


## gali

jaa totta tais mennä nimet sekaisin.
Kai yleinen mielipide on että niissä veriarvoissa ei mitään outoa ole.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Velonewsin mukaan veritohtori esitti väitteensä Ekstrabladet-nimisessä aviisissa. Kyseinen lehti on lähteenä kuitenkin hyvin kyseenalainen; se on tabloidi joka seikkailee vesissä johon tuskin edes Seiska tai Alibi laskisi mertansa (lehden webbisivun yksi tämän päivän kärkiuutisista koskee tappo- ja raiskausepäiltyä transseksuaalia joka joutuu/saa lusia vankeustuomionsa naisvankilassa...). Eli on hyvin mahdollista että Ekstrabladet on vielä vähän maustanut tohtorin väitteitä, tai ainakin irroittanut ne asiayhteydestään, kuten tavataan sanoa.

----------


## Soolo

> Velonewsin mukaan veritohtori esitti väitteensä Ekstrabladet-nimisessä aviisissa. Kyseinen lehti on lähteenä kuitenkin hyvin kyseenalainen; se on tabloidi joka seikkailee vesissä johon tuskin edes Seiska tai Alibi laskisi mertansa (lehden webbisivun yksi tämän päivän kärkiuutisista koskee tappo- ja raiskausepäiltyä transseksuaalia joka joutuu/saa lusia vankeustuomionsa naisvankilassa...). Eli on hyvin mahdollista että Ekstrabladet on vielä vähän maustanut tohtorin väitteitä, tai ainakin irroittanut ne asiayhteydestään, kuten tavataan sanoa.



EB ei alunperin julkaissut juttua, sen teki Tanskan yle, DR.
http://www.dr.dk/Sporten/Cykling/2009/09/02/190848.htm

lisää
http://www.dr.dk/Sporten/Cykling/2009/09/03/111604.htm

Velonewsin toimittaja ei taas kerran tehnyt työtään kunnolla.

----------


## Kal Pedal

OK, hyvä. Minun olisi pitänyt tarkastaa itse linkki, mutta uskoin Velonewsiin jonka luotettavuus-osakkeet täten ovat laskussa.

----------


## OJ

Haeskelin tässä pikku krapulassa juttuja Lancesta ja törmäsin tähän blogiin http://www.sportsscientists.com/2008...allment-2.html 

Pitää jatkaa googletusta jos vaikka löytyisi jotain juttua siitä miten Lance kykenee/kykeni väitetyllä 85 millin hapenotolla yli 6W/kg kynnystehoon.

----------


## vetooo

> Haeskelin tässä pikku krapulassa juttuja Lancesta ja törmäsin tähän blogiin http://www.sportsscientists.com/2008...allment-2.html 
> 
> Pitää jatkaa googletusta jos vaikka löytyisi jotain juttua siitä miten Lance kykenee/kykeni väitetyllä 85 millin hapenotolla yli 6W/kg kynnystehoon.



*Tässä* SportsScientists.comin laskemia Armstrongin kultavuosien keskitehoja Tourissa 1999-2004.

Vuoden 2004 Tourissa Alpe d'Huezin mäkitemposta saatu lukema 495 W on aivan käsittämätön. LA:n elopainosta (72-74 kg) riippuen W/kg-lukema on 6,689 - 6,875.

Jostain syystä IMG-tägistä huolimatta, tämä kuva ei aina näy Fillarfoorumissa.

----------


## buhvalo

No tuolla 23.55% hyösuhteella 85ml:llä irtoo jotain 6.25W/kg, ja jos FTP on 90% maksimista, oli nimi sitten mikä tahansa. Mistä ne loput sinne 7W/kg FTP tehoihin tulee,voi jokainen arvella ite. Jollakin voi olla parempi hyötrysuhde, ehkä ei. Edelleen jos FTP on 90% maksimista ja pukataan 7W/kg 23.55% hyötysuhteella, vaatii se 95ml, tai 85ml:llä hyötysuhdepitää olla 26.5%

Saattaapi sisältää lasku- tai asiavirheitä...

----------


## PeeHoo

Cyclingnews kertoo, että The Shack -tallin johtoon tulee Viatcheslav Ekimov, Lancen vanha ajokaveri.

Linkki uutiseen.


Vasemmalla Floyd Landis, oikealla Eki.

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...-angeles-23151

----------


## Lasse Vahvakäsi

Kuinkahan Lancella mahtaa kivessyövän jäljiltä toimia testosteronin tuotanto? Veriarvojen muutosten/muuttumattomuuden perusteella voisi olettaa, että Tourissa on testosteroni tasot pysyneet normaaleina.

----------


## YT

Luulisin, että Lancella on lupa käyttää testosteronia lääketieteellisistä syistä. Ja se on ihan oikein.

----------


## buhvalo

> Luulisin, että Lancella on lupa käyttää testosteronia lääketieteellisistä syistä. Ja se on ihan oikein.



Ihme olisi että tieto luvasta ei ole vuotanut julkisuuteen, jos sellainen on.

Voiskohan noista hbl arvoista arvioda harjoittelurytmitystä?

----------


## trauma

> Luulisin, että Lancella on lupa käyttää testosteronia lääketieteellisistä syistä. Ja se on ihan oikein.



Onko muuten tämä ihan totta? Olen tällaista "luulisin-tietoa" nähnyt siellä täällä jo vuosien ajan mutta en mistään virallisemmasta foorumista. Esimerkiksi Lancen kirjoista en muista tällaista lukeneeni, luulisin että se olisi sinne kirjoitettu jos totta olisi. (mulla kyllä muisti voi pätkiä... johtunee ööö en muistamistä  :Hymy: )

trauma

----------


## vetooo

> Esimerkiksi Lancen kirjoista en muista tällaista lukeneeni, luulisin että se olisi sinne kirjoitettu jos totta olisi. (mulla kyllä muisti voi pätkiä... johtunee ööö en muistamistä )
> 
> trauma



Itsekään en muista LA:n kirjoissa olleen mitään mainintaa asiasta. Minulla on taas ongelmana, etten jaksa käyttää googlea... johtunee laiskuudesta  :Hymy: 

Pysytään vielä Lancessa. Sinänsä ihan mielenkiintoista, että The Shack on hommannut runsaasti belgialaispolkijoita. Bruyneelin ja Armstrongin kultavuosina postimiehissä taisi olla erittäin pieni belgialaisosantotto. Onkohan Bruyneelillä osuutta tähän asiiaan?

----------


## PeeHoo

Cyclingfans kirjoittaa, että Lance ei osallistune Tour of Californiaan, koska se on liian lähellä Giroa. Kaliforniassa ajettiin ennen helmikuussa, ensi vuonna maaliskuussa:

As previously reported, Armstrong's 2010 season will begin in Australia with the Tour Down Under (January 19-24).  His first 2010 race in Europe may be the Tour of Murcia (Spain, March 3-7) "or possibly Paris-Nice" (March 7-14) Armstrong told Velo Magazine.  (Also, as we reported last February, Armstrong told Eddy Merckx he would race in the 2010 Tour of Qatar (February 7-12).)

In April, Armstrong may race some of the spring classics; "La Fleche Wallonne, Liege-Bastogne-Liege, we're not sure".  Armstrong noted the May conflict between the Giro d'Italia (May 8-30) and the Tour of California (May 16-23, previously in February); "RadioShack is an American sponsor but the Giro is good preparation for the Tour de France."  The Tour of California will already suffer from less world media exposure going head to head with the Giro; Armstrong racing the Giro would be a huge blow to the American race.

Having previously commented that he would not repeat his 2009 pre-TDF preparation in the U.S., Armstrong told Velo Magazine that in 2010, "June will be more traditional, in Europe."  (the Dauphine Libere (June 6-13) has been his favored pre-TDF race in the past but depending on what he does in May, the Tour of Switzerland (June 12-20) or even just training and reconnaissance may be more likely).

----------


## vetooo

> Cyclingfans kirjoittaa, että Lance ei osallistune Tour of Californiaan, koska se on liian lähellä Giroa. Kaliforniassa ajettiin ennen helmikuussa, ensi vuonna maaliskuussa:



Eikös Kalifornian kahinat ole Giron kanssa päällekkäin toukokuussa? *tarkastaa* Tour of California: 16.-23.5.2010 ja Giro d'Italia: 8.-30.5.2010.

----------


## J T K

> Luulisin, että Lancella on lupa käyttää testosteronia lääketieteellisistä syistä. Ja se on ihan oikein.



Meniköhän tämä niin että tuo lupa oli silloin aktiivisen syöpähoidon aikana?

----------


## majis

> Meniköhän tämä niin että tuo lupa oli silloin aktiivisen syöpähoidon aikana?



Tuohon en osaa sanoa, enkä usko että tuolloin kukaan mitään edes kyseli. Jos ennuste kuolla oli Lancella noin 60-75% niin tuskin silloin paljon kiinnostaa onko lääke kiellettyjen vai sallittujen listalla.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tuohon en osaa sanoa, enkä usko että tuolloin kukaan mitään edes kyseli. Jos ennuste kuolla oli Lancella noin 60-75% niin tuskin silloin paljon kiinnostaa onko lääke kiellettyjen vai sallittujen listalla.



Ja noin pelin kannalta; kuinka pitkä jälki siitä jää.

Jokatapauksessa. Parhaat nousijat, Conta, riis, piraatti, piraatti, leblanc piraatti, piraatti, LA.

http://www.sportsscientists.com/search?q=climbing

Jotkut on lahjakkaita, jollain on syöpä, ja jotkut douppaa. Ja lahjakkuus voittaa, mikä tärkeintä

----------


## Lasse

Niin tänäänhän on Lancen syöpään sairastumisen vuosipäivä.
Lance kirjassaan ainakin kertonut että kemoterapian aikana hänelle annettiin Epoa, koska punasolut tuhoutuivat erittäin vahvan lääkityksen aikana.
Et jos joku Lancelta kysyy ootko käyttänyt Epoa niin vastaus kuuluu kyllä olen.  :Vink:

----------


## 2,5i V6

Eikö Vetooo:n pitäisi alkaa kirjoittamaan vaikkapa tämän (http://www.sportsscientists.com/search?q=climbing) kaltaista blogia. Suomenkieliselle/asiantuntevalle pro-kuvioita kartoittavalle blogille olisi varmasti kysyntää  :Vink:

----------


## majis

> Ja noin pelin kannalta; kuinka pitkä jälki siitä jää.
> 
> Jokatapauksessa. Parhaat nousijat, Conta, riis, piraatti, piraatti, leblanc piraatti, piraatti, LA.
> 
> http://www.sportsscientists.com/search?q=climbing
> 
> Jotkut on lahjakkaita, jollain on syöpä, ja jotkut douppaa. Ja lahjakkuus voittaa, mikä tärkeintä



Eikö Contadorille ollut joku oma ylistys topikki. Oliko kommentin väite Conta lahjakas, LA sai etua syövästä ja muut douppaa. Jos näin on niin lainaan Keke Rosbergia virheellisesti. Ota peukalo perseestä ja rupea ajattelemaan.

----------


## vetooo

> Eikö Vetooo:n pitäisi alkaa kirjoittamaan vaikkapa tämän (http://www.sportsscientists.com/search?q=climbing) kaltaista blogia. Suomenkieliselle/asiantuntevalle pro-kuvioita kartoittavalle blogille olisi varmasti kysyntää



En tiedä pitäisikö vai eikö pitäisi. Oma tietämykseni pyöräilyn teknisistä välineistä, varusteita, kaikenlaisiin fysiologisiin ja matemaattisiin asioihin on lähellä nollatasoa. Ehkä kilpailutaktilliset ja ajajakohtaiset tiedot ovat paremmin hallussa.

Minulle on aikaisemminkin esitetty pyyntöjä pystyttää joku blogityyppinen sivusto. Idea on sinänsä oikein mielenkiintoinen ja olen otettu foorumin käyttäjien näinkin suuresta kiinnostuksesta asiaa kohtaan.

Lupaan harkita asiaa ihan vakavasti tässä loppusyksyn aikana ja kartoitan omia mahdollisuuksiani lähteä toteuttamaan blogityyppistä kirjoitussarjaa. Se ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö "projekti" olisi avoin kaikille kirjoittajille.

En siis halua tässä paukutella henkseleitä omasta tilanteestani. Ihan suoraan sanoen, olen ollut hyvin otettu kaikista niistä mukavista kommenteista ja ehdotuksista, joita olen saanut viimeisten kuukausien aikana lukea.

Laitan asian mietintämyssyyn, kun kausikin tässä lähenee loppuaan.
*
* * * * *
*
Takaisin itse ketjun aiheeseen. The Shack näyttää saavan oikein iskukykyisen porukan ensi kesän Ranskan ympäriajoon. Itse rakentaisin 2010 Tour-joukkueen näin:

Lance Armstrong
Janez Brajkovic
Chris Horner
Andreas Klöden
Levi Leipheimer
Sergio Paulinho
Jaroslav Popovitsh
Tomas Vaitkus
Haimar Zubeldia

Eihän siinä ole kuin 9 tämän kauden Astana-kuskia...  :No huh!: 

Ja onhan siellä toki vaihtopenkillä Sebastien Rosseler, Gregory Rast, Daryl Impey, Gert Steegmans, Jose Luis Rubiera, Tiago Machado, Ivan Rovny, Markel Irizar, Geoffroy Lequatre ja muutamia muita nuoria kykyjä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Eikö Contadorille ollut joku oma ylistys topikki. Oliko kommentin väite Conta lahjakas, LA sai etua syövästä ja muut douppaa. Jos näin on niin lainaan Keke Rosbergia virheellisesti. Ota peukalo perseestä ja rupea ajattelemaan.



Noo, siinä oli niin paljon sarkasmia että voisin väitää oman peukaloni olevan puhtailla. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Lance Armstrong
> Janez Brajkovic
> Chris Horner
> Andreas Klöden
> Levi Leipheimer
> Sergio Paulinho
> Jaroslav Popovitsh
> Tomas Vaitkus
> Haimar Zubeldia



Tuolla kokoonpanolla joukkueessa olisi huimat 2kpl alle 30-vuotiasta kuskia.  :Hymy:  

The Shack = The mamas and the papas

----------


## majis

> Noo, siinä oli niin paljon sarkasmia että voisin väitää oman peukaloni olevan puhtailla.



homma vilpitön

----------


## JuhaH

[QUOTE=vetooo;1247681]_En tiedä pitäisikö vai eikö pitäisi.
_ 
Pitäisi "*Vetoon blogi*"
Eikä sinne muiden mitään välisössöä pitäis edes kirjoitella.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Eikös Kalifornian kahinat ole Giron kanssa päällekkäin toukokuussa? *tarkastaa* Tour of California: 16.-23.5.2010 ja Giro d'Italia: 8.-30.5.2010.



Olet oikeassa, olin väärässä. Idea kuitenkin se, että vaikka Team RadioShack -talli on jenkkitalli, ei kai aja Yhdysvaltojen suurimmassa kisassa.

----------


## Soolo

> Olet oikeassa, olin väärässä. Idea kuitenkin se, että vaikka Team RadioShack -talli on jenkkitalli, ei kai aja Yhdysvaltojen suurimmassa kisassa.



Tottakai ajaa, Leipheimer on kisan kolminkertainen mestari.

Lance ei missään nimessä aja Giroa, jollei aivan tolkutonta rahakasaa ole tulossa.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrong mukaan Hawaijin teräsmieskisaan 2011. LA on muutamaa viikkoa aiemmin saanut nauttia elämästä niin pitkään, että hän on kelvollinen veteraanisarjaan!  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.xtri.com/features_display...CAT=24&xref=xx

----------


## Lasse Vahvakäsi

Ei nyt varsinainen pyöräilyuutinen, mutta pisti kuitenkin silmään.

"Kuluttajaelektroniikkaa myyvän RadioShackin kolmannen neljänneksen liikevaihto ylitti analyytikoiden odotukset. RadioShackin osake nousi 15,9 prosenttia 18,15 dollariin. "

----------


## J. Airo

> Lancen Giron pyörät...
> Tämä on mielestäni kammottavan näköinen  !
> 
> 
> 
> Tämä tavallaan hieno



Nämä Shepard Faireyn ja Kenny Scharfin luomukset ovat myynnissä tänään sunnuntaina Sotheby'sillä.  Mitä tarjotaan? http://www.sothebys.com/liveauctions..._Catalogue.pdf

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lancen fillareista saatiin LiveStrongille 1.3 miljoonaa taalaa..

Kallein fillari oli Damien Hirstin suunnittelema butterfly pyörä, jolla ajeltiin Champs Elyseellä: 500.000 $

----------


## J T K

Tuo Hirstin disainaama pyörä on kyllä hieno, vaikka ehkä liiankin "hempeä". Mutta koristeellinen kyllä. Eikä ole huono tuo kauppahintakaan!

----------


## PeeHoo

Onneksi mun ei tarvitse ostaa Lancen fillaria, kun mulla ei ole siihen sopivaa moottoria.

----------


## 2,5i V6

...ja mulla ei rahaa....eikä moottoria.

----------


## TetedeCourse

LA:n vaikutuksesta fillaroinnin suosioon USA:ssa

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lanc...cycling-growth

----------


## SeWentwenty

http://www.radioshack.com/uc/index.j...html&noBc=true

Onko muuten missään mainittu, millä merkillä Radioshack ajaa ensi kaudella?

----------


## StantheMan

Perusedition on ennakkotilattu jo kuukausi sitten Amazonilta. Millonhan se laskettu aika olikaan?

----------


## tiksi

tätäkin odotellessa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUol4meP9H4

----------


## mtok77

> http://www.radioshack.com/uc/index.j...html&noBc=true
> 
> Onko muuten missään mainittu, millä merkillä Radioshack ajaa ensi kaudella?



Eiköhän ne Trekillä aja

----------


## TetedeCourse

"Help!! We had Trek-Livestrong TT bike Stolen Sunday November 22"

Lähde: http://twitter.com/mellowjohnnys


PS. ja otsikko on tietysti Lancen

----------


## ejex

Trekillä ajaa Radiosakki! Ja Nike on toinen merkittävä sponsori. Lancella on tietääkseni omistustakin Trekissä.

----------


## viller

Trekkiä ja Sramia vois tiimin toimiston kuvan perusteella veikata.

----------


## OJ

> Trekkiä ja Sramia vois tiimin toimiston kuvan perusteella veikata.



Trek ja Sram ovat samalta seudulta, eli varmaan aika luontevasti tulee tehtyä yhteistyötä.

Mutta noi Mellow Johnnyn paidat ovat edelleenkin aika käsittämättömän rumia. Itse pyöräkauppa on kuulemma todella hieno ja niinhän noi konseptikaupat tuppaavat olemaan, mutta sen Trek kaman lisäksi tuolla on suihkutilat työmatkapyöräilijöille ja varastotilaa niiden kamoille.

----------


## Samuli

> "Help!! We had Trek-Livestrong TT bike Stolen Sunday November 22"
> 
> Lähde: http://twitter.com/mellowjohnnys
> 
> 
> PS. ja otsikko on tietysti Lancen



Olikohan tällä kertaa oikea keräilijä kyseessä eikä mikään huumehörhö, niinkuin keväällä?

----------


## TetedeCourse



----------


## illO

Täällä vähän lisää kuvia tuosta 'Shackin uudesta Madonesta:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2009/12/bikes-tech/team-radioshack-treks-revealed_101821

----------


## vetooo

An old fart aikoo lopettaa uransa vasta kauden 2011 lopussa. Kova ukko. Ei voi muuta sanoa.

http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2009/...armstrong.html

----------


## PeeHoo

Ei niin kauniita, mutta varmaan kulkevat hyvin.

----------


## Deve

> An old fart aikoo lopettaa uransa vasta kauden 2011 lopussa. Kova ukko. Ei voi muuta sanoa.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2009/...armstrong.html



Kyse ei taida olla enää Tourin voittamisesta, vaikka siitä puhutaan. Mikäpä muukaan nostaisi Armstrongin tähden pykälää kirkkaammaksi kuin voittamalla ikäloppuna tämän hetken maailman kovimpana pidetyn GT-ajajan. Armstrongille kyse ei oo Tourin voittamisesta, vaan Contadorin voittamisesta.

----------


## viller

> [Punamustavalkoinen mökkipyörä]



Positiivista tuossa on se että tiimi valitsi väreikseen nuo eikä esimerkiksi Lancen suosimia mustaa ja keltaista.

----------


## gali

Ei oo kyl huippuluokan desingereita tuolla radioshackilla. 
Jos hökkelin värit ovat punainen ja musta , ehkä valkoinen.
Näillähän pitäisi olla helppoa tehdä siisti ja hieno pyörän ja puvun väritys.

Kamala sekamelska.

----------


## vetooo

> Kyse ei taida olla enää Tourin voittamisesta, vaikka siitä puhutaan. Mikäpä muukaan nostaisi Armstrongin tähden pykälää kirkkaammaksi kuin voittamalla ikäloppuna tämän hetken maailman kovimpana pidetyn GT-ajajan. Armstrongille kyse ei oo Tourin voittamisesta, vaan Contadorin voittamisesta.



Vaikkei yltäisi enää edes viiden sakkiin Tourissa, niin menneen kesän podiumpaikka Tourissa oli jotain ainutlaatuista. 50 päivää vaille 38 vuotta ja vain nuoriso-osaston Alberto ja Andy kiilasivat edelle. Ihan kuka tahansa melkein 38-vuotias vanha pieru (pl. Armstrong) + Tourin podium = ei tule tapahtumaan vuosikausiin. LA voi tietenkin ensi vuonna melkein 39-vuotiaana pistää vielä paremmaksi. Kunhan saa tempon kulkemaan edes lähelle vuosituhannen alun tasoaan, niin Andyn lyöminen on ihan mahdollista. LA:n saumoista kepittää AC en osaa oikein suoralta kädeltä sanoa mitään. Tehtävä tulee kuitenkin olemaan huomattavasti vaikeampi kuin Andyn kukistaminen.

----------


## OJ

Kun vertaa vuoden vanhoja kuvia Lancesta näihin viimeisimpiin kuviin, niin nyt Lance näyttäisi olevan valmis Tourin viivalle vaikka Joulukuussa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Eurosportin Stars of the decade -joulukalenteri luukku4: Lance

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/211220...armstrong.html

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Ei oo kyl huippuluokan desingereita tuolla radioshackilla. 
> Jos hökkelin värit ovat punainen ja musta , ehkä valkoinen.
> Näillähän pitäisi olla helppoa tehdä siisti ja hieno pyörän ja puvun väritys.
> 
> Kamala sekamelska.



Nämä makuasiat menevät joskus aivan ristiin, niinkuin on oikeutettuakin.
Minusta tämä on yksi parhaista paidoista pitkään aikaan.
Se on selkeä ja tuo pääsponsorin hyvin esille tyylikkäällä ympyröidyllä R:llä.
Tietenkin paita jossa on eri sponsoreita joudutaan tyylin tekemään joitain kompromissejä.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Näyttää Texasin härkä harrastavan paljon joogaa pyörälenkkiensä ohessa, näin ainakin kertoilee twitter päivityksissään.Mikähän mahtaa olla joogan hyöty pyöräilyssä tai yleensäkin kestävyysurheilussa jos harrastaa säännöllisesti joogaa?

Eikä oo ihme että on papalla posket jo tässä vaiheessa valmistautumista lommolla :Hymy: 

Eilen 6,5h lenkki...ja siihen joogat päälle :Nolous: 

Saa Alpertot ja Slekit polkee kovaa ens kesän tourilla ettei pappa vie kotia 8:tta touria :Cool:

----------


## ejex

Yhdyn edelliseen puhujaan. Kun seurailee ukon touhuja näin offseasoninakin, niin täytyy ihmetellä sen energisyyttä. Olemus huokuu rautaista kondista. Henkisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan Austinin setä ainakin hakkaa kaikki. Sitten tarvitaan vielä vähän onnea, että kaikki menee putkeen.

----------


## Eso

> Mikähän mahtaa olla joogan hyöty pyöräilyssä tai yleensäkin kestävyysurheilussa jos harrastaa säännöllisesti joogaa?



Veikkaisin, että tällaiselle vähemmän henkistyneelle vertailukohtana toimii venyttely. Kun paukkuja ja asennetta laitetaan lisää, saadaan mukaan muutakin keskittymiskykyyn ja treenauksen asennoitumiseen liittyvää tavaraa, johon ei urbaani cityseikkailija tahdo enää oikein taipua.

----------


## abruzziamo

Lance Armstrong oli eilen 22.12 The Tonight Show:ssa vieraana. Taitaa tulla suomen telkkarista 25.päivä ulos.

----------


## ejex

Pystyy katsomaan jo nyt Tonight shown sajtilta, kolmessa pätkässä! Onko se nyt www.tonightshow.com tai jotain?

----------


## vetooo

Jouluaatto menee vieroitusoireiden hoitamiseen

Eurosport

21:00
PYÖRÄILY: Kansalliset Tourit, Ranska -   (30min)

21:30
PYÖRÄILY: Planet Armstrong (30min)

22:00
PYÖRÄILY: Planet Armstrong (15min)

22:15
PYÖRÄILY: Planet Armstrong (15min)

----------


## viller

Kauden 2010 alkuun 24 päivää. Tour Down Underin seuraaminen vaan taitaa valitettavasti olla nettistriimien varassa. Euroopan lähetysoikeudet taitavat olla Sky:lla.

----------


## ejex

Pitääkö paikkansa, kuten broidi väitti, että Kalervo Kummola om nimennyt Lancen vuosikymmenen urheilijaksi? Viisampi mies kuin olin uskonut. Mistä tuo tieto on peräisin?

----------


## Deve

Kyllä se nimes, iltasanomissa. Seuraa ilmeisesti tissien ja jääkiekon lisäksi myös pyöräilyä?

----------


## steelmän

> Kyllä se nimes, iltasanomissa. Seuraa ilmeisesti tissien ja jääkiekon lisäksi myös pyöräilyä?

----------


## ejex

No ei noissa kahdessa muussakaan harrastuksessa mitään vikaa ole! Viksu mies! On silmää mittasuhteille!

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Lance Armstrong oli eilen 22.12 The Tonight Show:ssa vieraana. Taitaa tulla suomen telkkarista 25.päivä ulos.



Eipä ollut kummoinen pätkä - O'brien vain pelleili, eikä mitään kunnollista haastattelua saatu aikaan - ei ihme, että Conanin suosio menee alamäkeä...

----------


## Timbbe

> Eipä ollut kummoinen pätkä - O'brien vain pelleili, eikä mitään kunnollista haastattelua saatu aikaan - ei ihme, että Conanin suosio menee alamäkeä...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-v0t...eature=related

----------


## Eso

En tykkää jenkkien ohjelmatyylistä ylipäätään, mutta ihan leppoisa tunnelmahan tuossa on ja kirjaa olis kiva päästä selaamaan.

----------


## Laeski

> Jouluaatto menee vieroitusoireiden hoitamiseen



Rai Sportilta tuli Girosta koosteita, ainakin tuli yhtenä pätkänä etapit 15-17 neljän tunnin koosteena ohjelmatietojen mukaan. Tosin kun katsoin vaimoa koiranpentukatseella silti jostain syystä sormi hakeutui next nappulalle...

----------


## VesaP

> Tosin kun katsoin vaimoa koiranpentukatseella silti jostain syystä sormi hakeutui next nappulalle...



Olisit kokeillu kissakatsetta. Se toimisi ehkä paremmin...

----------


## Samuli

> Rai Sportilta tuli Girosta koosteita, ainakin tuli yhtenä pätkänä etapit 15-17 neljän tunnin koosteena ohjelmatietojen mukaan. Tosin kun katsoin vaimoa koiranpentukatseella silti jostain syystä sormi hakeutui next nappulalle...



Aamupäivällä sama uusintana, eli päivässä 8h Giroa. Ovat laittaneet yhteen 4 tunnin settiin 3-4 etappia. Ihan mukavaa viihdettä välipäiville.
Parit pätkät  tuli katsottua kun oli ko. kanava saatavilla.

----------


## VPR

Lance oli eilen Conanissa, voi löytyä vielä netistä.

----------


## OJ

Off topic: mä lainailen noi kisat piraateilta. Jotkut junnuvuosien klassikot, kuten 94 ja 96 Paris-Roubaixit ovat huippuja kun jauhaa trainerilla kellarissa.

----------


## vetooo

Herra Armstrong jaksaa yhä itkeä heinäkuun tapahtumista, vaikka ylihuomenna olemme jo seuraavan vuoden puolella. Lopettaisi suurmestari tämän kitinän ja keskittyisi jo tulevaan.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...dors-entourage

----------


## abruzziamo

kuten näemmä sinäkin.

----------


## vetooo

> kuten näemmä sinäkin.



Minä kyllä kestän. Ei hätää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ola

Äh, alkaa uusi kausi lähestyä, Lance vaan ruokkii mediaa. Loanheitto tuskin vähenee kun Tour lähestyy, mindgames. Ja on medialla muutakin kirjoitettavaa kuin doping, saippuaooppera uppoaa kansaan.

----------


## trauma

Lancea pelottaa että Alberto rikkoo hänen Tour-voittojen ennätyksen...

trauma

----------


## 2,5i V6

Tällainen juttu:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/26...h-to-Tour.aspx

Lukasin eilen Comeback 2.0:n läpi. hienoja kuvia ja mielenkiintoisia tilanteita, joskin aika moni kuvista jo tullut nähtyä kauden mittaan. Kuvat osoittavat, että LA on paitsi huippu-urheilija, myös huippu-urheilijan näköinen huippu-urheilija  :Leveä hymy:  --> boddy kunnossa!

----------


## Stone

> Lancea pelottaa että Alberto rikkoo hänen Tour-voittojen ennätyksen...
> 
> trauma



Luuletko sä oikeasti että AC voi rikkoa tuollaisen ennätyksen?

----------


## Deve

Periaattessa kyllä pystyy, on sen verta nuori Conta kuitenkin vielä. Fysiikka riittää kyllä niihin voittoihin mut motivaatiota alkaa olla vaikeampi löytää jokasen voiton jälkeen niihin uudestaan.

----------


## Stone

> Periaattessa kyllä pystyy, on sen verta nuori Conta kuitenkin vielä. Fysiikka riittää kyllä niihin voittoihin mut motivaatiota alkaa olla vaikeampi löytää jokasen voiton jälkeen niihin uudestaan.



Periaatteessa varmaan. 
Mutta TdF on niin vanha kilpailu, että jo viisi  voittoa on historiaa.
Historia opettaa.

----------


## trauma

> Luuletko sä oikeasti että AC voi rikkoa tuollaisen ennätyksen?



En minä ennätyksen rikkomisesta osaa luulla mitään. Mutta luulen että Lance pelkää että se pystyy...

trauma

----------


## 0pa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ9Y3...ure=popt00us11

lance saunoo  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Deve

Mikä lienee ton saunomisen tarkotus/hyöty tossa?? Onko nyt niin että kun saunoo paljon niin fillari menee lujempaa? Pitää alkaa lämmitellä saunaa..

----------


## buhvalo

Ne tarkkaileen kuinka sen lämpötila nousee. Ovat tarkkailleet sitä myös pyörälenkeillä. En oo kyllä jaksanu perehtyä mitä ne siitä tiedosta hyötyy.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ne tarkkaileen kuinka sen lämpötila nousee. Ovat tarkkailleet sitä myös pyörälenkeillä. En oo kyllä jaksanu perehtyä mitä ne siitä tiedosta hyötyy.



Kai ne jotain elimistön sisäisäisen lämpötilan sietoa yrittää rakentaa. Oletettavasti siitä on jotain hyötyä sillä kasvaahan se löylynkestävyys harjoituksella  :Kieli pitkällä:  Epsanjassa tjsp. on sitten helppo "viileässä" ajaa.

----------


## YT

No uskoisin, että sillä on sauna sponssi.

----------


## J. Airo

Allen Limin tviitti: "Measuring core temp helps us to understand the effectiveness of different pre, exercise, and post exercise cooling & hydration strategies."

----------


## Soolo

eikös tää ole sama Allen Lim joka Landista hoiteli?

tässä suurmestarin viimeisimmät mietteet
http://www.wielertom.com/?p=333

----------


## viller

> eikös tää ole sama Allen Lim joka Landista hoiteli?



Sama mies. Landisin ja RadioShackin välissä touhusi Garminin taustalla.

----------


## Soolo

> Sama mies. Landisin ja RadioShackin välissä touhusi Garminin taustalla.



selittänee CVV.n ja Wigginsin tulokset....

----------


## Deve

> All I’ll say is that 6.7 watts per kg at threshold is not physiological or humanly possible, unless you’re a hybrid human horse or a grey hound human dog or another species.
> 
> http://www.saris.com/athletes/PermaL...84b1a2ae0.aspx



Ainakin Allen Lim on sitä mieltä että ei 6.7w/kg oo mitenkään mahdollista. Mitenhän ensi heinäkuussa selitellään niitä kovia kynnystehoja..?

----------


## J. Airo

> eikös tää ole sama Allen Lim joka Landista hoiteli?
> 
> tässä suurmestarin viimeisimmät mietteet
> http://www.wielertom.com/?p=333



Lancen viime vuodesta tunnin dokkari, johon tuo artikkeli viittaa
http://nos.nl/video/126911-studio-sp...armstrong.html

----------


## viller

RadioShack-paita lehdistötilaisuudessa.

----------


## Eso

> Lancen viime vuodesta tunnin dokkari, johon tuo artikkeli viittaa
> http://nos.nl/video/126911-studio-sp...armstrong.html




Vähän hollantilaisten jutut jäi pimentoon, mutta oli kyllä kiva pätkä ja taustoitti LA:n touhuja aika mukavasti. Läänssi tuntuu aika rauhallisesti suhtautuvan ympärillä pyörivään hullunmyllyyn, jossa jutun juurta koitetaan nyhtää puolikkaasta sanasta. Itse kun joutuu toimittajien metkuja seuraamaan, nauratti n. 12 minuutin kohdalla, kun Paul Kimmage sai kuulla kunniansa - ihan aiheesta.

_Edit:
Kun ei tule nuohottua kaiket päivät pööräpalstoja edestakaisin, enpäs ollut tajunnutkaan, että tuo Kimmagen vs. Lancen sanailu olikin aika pitkän historian takaa ja toki isosta aiheesta. Ei ollut tarkoitus aloittaa asian uudelleenvatkausta täällä.
_

----------


## vetooo

Chris Carmichael: _He's (LA) leaner, stronger, faster, and  more flexible than at this point last year._

Carmichael taitaa puhua asiaa. Itse elän täysin samassa käsityksessä.

Herald Sunin juttu sisältää myös muutamia muita kommentteja ja yllättäen pakolliset AC-palstamillimetrit. En siis tarkoita negatiivisessa muodossa.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/le...-1225817918343

----------


## vetooo

*Lance tammikuussa 2009*


*

Lance tammikuussa 2010*



_"Ranskan ympäriajo voisi alkaa jo ensi viikolla..."_
-vetooo-

En ole nähnyt ukkoa ikinä yhtä timmissä kunnossa tähän aikaan vuodesta.  Mitäköhän tässä voi jo keväällä odottaa? Tässä voisi veikata LA:lle  ensimmäistä kevällä saavutettua etappivoittoa sitten vuoden 2004 Algarven ympäriajon tempon. Ei ehkä  TDU:ssa, mutta heti Eurooppa-kilpailukauden alettua.

Aivotoiminta on ilmeisen aktiivista jo heti aamusta, kun tuo LA:n Algarven vuoden 2004 ITT-voitto tuli ulkomuistista. Jopa sellainen oli jostain syystä jäänyt mieleen, että testo-Landis oli aika-ajossa toinen vain sekunnin hitaampana. Landis korjasi kokonaiskisan voiton. Ihmeellistä tämä ihmisen muistitoiminta: muistat kaiken epäolennaisen, mutta et mitään olennaista...

----------


## vetooo

Voi helvetti minkä tasoisen kuvan Iltapulu on saanut juttuunsa. Eikö Armstrongista löydetty yhtään parepaa kuvaa tämänkaltaiseen aiheeseen? Sinänsä olen tyytyväinen, että LA:n ja muiden urheilijoiden lahjoituksissta Haitiin uutisoidaan.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...51&pos=hl-ur-1

----------


## viller

Lance Armstrong kokee todistelleensa riittävästi

Lance ylittänyt MTV3:n uutiskynnyksen ja aiheena tottakai doupping.

Pisteet maikkarille siitä että ainakin kuva on tuore.

----------


## Deve

Tuli lukastua läpi tuo Armstrongin uusin kirja, tai mitä luettavaa siinä nyt oli. Mutta myönsi tehneensä virheen kun ei lähtenyt Col de Rommella Schleckien mukaan. Meinas että saattoi kakkossija mennä sen takia, en siitä kuitenkaan tiedä. Eri asia oli Ventoux'lla pysyä kituvan Fränkin takapyörässä kun että Andy ois lähteny luukuttamaan täysillä.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> *Lance tammikuussa 2009*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lance tammikuussa 2010*
> 
> ..



Olisko kyseessä Läänssi lainkaan... näyttää kyllä siltä Matrixin agentilta (?Smith?) joka oli monistuvaa tyyppiä...

----------


## vetooo

> Lance Armstrong kokee todistelleensa riittävästi
> 
> Lance ylittänyt MTV3:n uutiskynnyksen ja aiheena tottakai doupping.
> 
> Pisteet maikkarille siitä että ainakin kuva on tuore.



Eikö tämä Armstrongin ilmoitus luopua julkisista dopingtestituloksistaan tullut jo päiviä sitten? Oli miten oli, mukava nähdä että kilpapyöräilystä uutisoidaan.





> Vuosina 2005 ja 2006 jenkkipyöräilijä sai  arvostetuilta sanomalehdiltä syytöksiä dopingista.



Mitkäköhän nämä arvostetut sanomalehdet ovat?

----------


## viller

> Eikö tämä Armstrongin ilmoitus luopua julkisista dopingtestituloksistaan tullut jo päiviä sitten? Oli miten oli, mukava nähdä että kilpapyöräilystä uutisoidaan.
> 
> Mitkäköhän nämä arvostetut sanomalehdet ovat?



Näin minäkin muistelin mutta niin vaan näyttää Velonewskin uutisoivan samasta aiheesta tänään.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/...program_102431

Yksi sanomalehti, johon MTV3 viittaa, lienee L'Equipe.

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.livestrong.com/teamradioshack/

Sivut avattu !

----------


## ar

> En ole nähnyt ukkoa ikinä yhtä timmissä kunnossa tähän aikaan vuodesta.



Joku muukin on samaa mieltä http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/...chedule_102597. Kunhan vain ei potku loppuisi ennen heinäkuuta.

----------


## ar

> Tuli lukastua läpi tuo Armstrongin uusin kirja, tai mitä luettavaa siinä nyt oli. Mutta myönsi tehneensä virheen kun ei lähtenyt Col de Rommella Schleckien mukaan. Meinas että saattoi kakkossija mennä sen takia, en siitä kuitenkaan tiedä. Eri asia oli Ventoux'lla pysyä kituvan Fränkin takapyörässä kun että Andy ois lähteny luukuttamaan täysillä.



Mikä kirja?

----------


## Deve

http://www.amazon.com/Comeback-2-0-U.../dp/1439173141

Tuo kirja

----------


## ar

> http://www.amazon.com/Comeback-2-0-U.../dp/1439173141
> 
> Tuo kirja



Ai toi. Mullakin on se. Hienoja kuvia, mutta vähänlaisesti tekstiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

_"2009 was a special season. I returned after having been  retired from cycling several years and did not know exactly where I  would be. I had more muscle – more like a swimmer than a cyclist. Now,  however, I have lost muscle mass – I no longer work out in the gym, and I  feel good enough to compete at the highest level."_ -Lance Armstrong-

Äijä on oikeasti pelkkää terästä jo tammikuun loppupuolella.  :Hymy:  :No huh!:

----------


## Deve

Toivottavasti ite näyttäis yhtä timmiltä nelikymppisenä..tai ees kakskymppisenä  :Leveä hymy:  Tässä on talvikuukausien aikana tullut seurattua cyclingnewsin foorumeita ja siellä on hirnuttu sekä naureskeltu Lancelle, viimeisinpänä juuri tolle Carmichaelin uutiselle. Käykö kuitenkin niin että ne naureskelut loppuu heinäkuussa kun Armstrong ei putoakkaan Alberton ja Andyn kyydistä vuorilla?

----------


## Sambody

Kysymys lähinnä kuuluukin onko diesel vaihtunut tälle kaudelle normaaliin Armstrongiin? Vaikkei rytminvaihtokyky riittäisi enää vanhalla Contadorin peesiin(kenellä oikeastaan riittää?), niin on hyvin mahdollista haastaa Contador, jos pystyy Andyn kanssa kaveerata ratkaisuhetkillä.

Kaikki tämä on tietenkin spekulaatiota, koska h-hetkeen on vielä rutkasti aikaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kieltämättä on Lanke kunnossa. Alkaa oikein kihelmöimään Touria ajatellen. 
Memo to Senor Contador: Be afraid. Be very afraid...

----------


## buhvalo

Haluasin uskoa että nyt tahto ja taktiikka voittaa materian mutta saapa nähdä. Kuitenkin voi olettaa että keltaisesta joutuu ajamaan 'tosissaan'.

----------


## vetooo

Urheilulehti (nro 4/2010, 28.1.2010, s. 8-9) listasi kaikkien aikojen kymmenen legendaarisinta urheilulausuntoa.

6. Lance Armstrong: _"Ajattelen, että mitä kovempaa poljen, sitä nopeammin pääsen eläkkeelle."
_
Milloin LA on mahtanut lausua moisen sitaatin?

----------


## petri ok

Ei ole sitten vissiin polkenu vielä riittävän nopeasti :No huh!:

----------


## viller

> Urheilulehti (nro 4/2010, 28.1.2010, s. 8-9) listasi kaikkien aikojen kymmenen legendaarisinta urheilulausuntoa.
> 
> 6. Lance Armstrong: _"Ajattelen, että mitä kovempaa poljen, sitä nopeammin pääsen eläkkeelle."
> _
> Milloin LA on mahtanut lausua moisen sitaatin?







> I figure the faster I pedal, the faster I can retire.



Armstrong on sanonut ko. lauseen 2005-vuoden Tourin toisen etapin jälkeen.

http://pakistantimes.net/2005/07/05/sports3.htm

----------


## vetooo

> Armstrong on sanonut ko. lauseen 2005-vuoden Tourin toisen etapin jälkeen.
> 
> http://pakistantimes.net/2005/07/05/sports3.htm



Pakistan Times... Noh, sieltähän se löytyi. Kiitokset vastauksesta.

----------


## J T K

> Pakistan Times... Noh, sieltähän se löytyi. Kiitokset vastauksesta.



Mitäh, eikö ollu vetooonkaan bookmarkeissa  :Hymy:  ?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lancen fillari maastopyörälenkin jälkeen: http://twitpic.com/10ksod

----------


## TetedeCourse

Shackin uusi aika-ajofillari proto

----------


## villef

> *kuva*
> 
> Shackin uusi aika-ajofillari proto



Vielä karmeempi kun niitten ajoasut  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

> Vielä karmeempi kun niitten ajoasut



Eihän tuo voi olla LA:n pyörän väritys. Eiköhän sieltä löydy taas jotain perhos-kuviota tms. mielikuvituksellista...  :Leveä hymy: 

Onneksi pyöräilyssä nämä välineet (lonkkavolvo) eivät ole yhtä suuressa merkityksessä kuin suomalaisten jumaloimassa F1-sarjassa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lassen uusi kyr...äh...@£$€.. eiku siis kypärä  :Nolous:

----------


## abruzziamo

ahh on se upea pyörä.

http://www.livestrong.com/teamradios...-5861e8e3c350/

----------


## StantheMan

Pappaa kyydissä

Lancekin on näköjään niin vanha, että madot pukkaa ihosta läpi.

----------


## Mrk70

Osaako joku kertoa mitä noi "madot" on ja mikä on niitten tarkotus??

----------


## Ola

> Osaako joku kertoa mitä noi "madot" on ja mikä on niitten tarkotus??



Noita ainakin näkee autoissa, kun niitä testataan tuulitunnelissa. Jeesaavat vissiin hahmottamaan ilman virtauksia ja turbulensseja.

Oikeesti se vaan pelottelee pikkualbertoa ja kumppaneita.

----------


## vetooo

Tuntuu aika uskomattomalta, että 7-kertainen Tour-mestari on muuttanut tempoajoasentoaan huomattavasti viime vuodesta. Tältä videolta voi nähdä, miten suuresta muutoksesta on kyse. Tai ainakn tämä yllätti minut.

----------


## ejex

> Osaako joku kertoa mitä noi "madot" on ja mikä on niitten tarkotus??



Purjehtivat tietävät noiden langanpätkien merkityksen. Tuulivirtauksiahan siinä tarkastellaan. Ainakin hommat tehdään perusteellisesti. Tulee mieleen nuo lämpömittareiden nieleminen ennen lenkkiä, jota LA harrasti tuolla Hawajilla hiljattain.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Tuntuu aika uskomattomalta, että 7-kertainen Tour-mestari on muuttanut tempoajoasentoaan huomattavasti viime vuodesta. Tältä videolta voi nähdä, miten suuresta muutoksesta on kyse. Tai ainakn tämä yllätti minut.



Ennen niin vahvan aika-ajajan suoritukset olivat pettymyksiä viime vuonna, jotenka jotakin on tehtävä jos mielii menestyä tänä vuonna...

----------


## PHI

> Tuntuu aika uskomattomalta, että 7-kertainen Tour-mestari on muuttanut tempoajoasentoaan huomattavasti viime vuodesta. Tältä videolta voi nähdä, miten suuresta muutoksesta on kyse. Tai ainakn tämä yllätti minut.



Eipä ollut paljon vaihtoehtoa, kun ei kaverilla ollut minkäänlaista dataa tallessa aiempien vuosien tempoasennon mitoituksesta. Oli tavallaan aloitettava puhtaalta pöydältä.

----------


## vetooo

> Eipä ollut paljon vaihtoehtoa, kun ei kaverilla ollut minkäänlaista dataa tallessa aiempien vuosien tempoasennon mitoituksesta. Oli tavallaan aloitettava puhtaalta pöydältä.



Ei mitään dataa?  :No huh!:  Tämä oli minulle kyllä suuri yllätys. LA vieraili San Diegossa tuulitunnelitesteissä viime talvena ilmoitettuaan comebackistaan. En jaksa alkaa etsiä sen kummemmin kuvia LA:n 1999-2005 tempoasennoista, mutta se lienee varma että ensi kesänä AC:n ja LA:n välinen aikaero ITT:ssä on vähemmän kuin 2 sekuntia / kilometri.

----------


## NHB

Lancen notkeuden kehutaan parantuneen viime vuodesta. Sekin selittänee osaltaan uutta asentoa. Tuosta videosta jäi mieleen myös se, että Lancella käytti siinä tällaista hassun näköistä satulaa:

----------


## steelmän

> Tuntuu aika uskomattomalta, että 7-kertainen Tour-mestari on muuttanut tempoajoasentoaan huomattavasti viime vuodesta. Tältä videolta voi nähdä, miten suuresta muutoksesta on kyse. Tai ainakn tämä yllätti minut.



Juu, toi alkuperäinen asento näytti enemmän tämmösen kuntoilijan asennolta kun painaa täydenmatkan 180 kilometriä menemään ....

Toi uusi näytti 'hot':ilta, mutta että näyttää se selkä olevan luonnottomassa asennossa mutta ei taida saada sitä suoraksi vaakatasoon ja nojapädit hieman pidemmälle eteen?

Onko muuten pyörä enää UCI:n säädösten mukainen? Eli satulan kärki sen 50 mm keskiön takana? Tai saahan sen jos on alkanut käyttää tuota tumppia satulaa.

----------


## PHI

> ...Toi uusi näytti 'hot':ilta, mutta että näyttää se selkä olevan luonnottomassa asennossa mutta ei taida saada sitä suoraksi vaakatasoon ja nojapädit hieman pidemmälle eteen?...



Lancella on luonnostaan hieman kyttyräselkä. Se ei suoristu kokonaan ,vaikka ajaisi 'superman' asennossa a'la Obree. Jos tuolla uudella asennolla tehontuotto pysyy optimina, niin vauhdin uskoisi kasvavan huomattavasti viime kaudesta.

----------


## tiger

> Ennen niin vahvan aika-ajajan suoritukset olivat pettymyksiä viime vuonna, jotenka jotakin on tehtävä jos mielii menestyä tänä vuonna...



Niinpä. Vanha-ukko tuntuu kyllä olevan ihan tosissaan tänä vuonna ja tekee kaikkensa jottei Contador & Schleckit hyppisi silmille tämän vuoden heinäkuussa. Nähtäväksi jää, riittääkö se.

----------


## erkkk

> Juu, toi alkuperäinen asento näytti enemmän tämmösen kuntoilijan asennolta kun painaa täydenmatkan 180 kilometriä menemään ....
> 
> Toi uusi näytti 'hot':ilta, mutta että näyttää se selkä olevan luonnottomassa asennossa mutta ei taida saada sitä suoraksi vaakatasoon ja nojapädit hieman pidemmälle eteen?
> 
> Onko muuten pyörä enää UCI:n säädösten mukainen? Eli satulan kärki sen 50 mm keskiön takana? Tai saahan sen jos on alkanut käyttää tuota tumppia satulaa.



Satuloita on sahattu kärjestään 90-luvulta lähtien, joten siinä mielessä sääntö oli susi jo syntyessään.

Tuo mitatun datan puuttuminen voi ehkä olla totta. On myös totta että kyseisestä kuskista on kymmeniä tuhansia valokuvia ajamassa tempopyörällään, mistä voi vaan valkata mieleisensä fotariin, poistaa vääristymät ja mitata asennon->toistaa pyörän päälle. Ei ole edes monen tunnin operaatio avustettuna.

Myös pelkästä fillarista on varmasti kuvia, varmasti löytyy joku joka on otettu suunnilleen suoraan edestä, mistä mittaaminen onnistuu hyvinkin helposti.

----------


## steelmän

Muistinkin tuon kirjoittaneena nähneeni eräänkin katkaistun Flite:n.

Onneksi itse pappa-sarjassa ajavana satulan kärki saa tulla minne haluaa, eli jopa keskiön 'väärälle' puolelle.

----------


## Soolo

http://velocitynation.com/content/to...toto-turns-169

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sianluka

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...6145&mode=view

----------


## PHI

> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...6145&mode=view



Ei helvetti... :No huh!:

----------


## abruzziamo

> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...6145&mode=view



Mitä sitä turhaa rasvaa kantamaan =)
Kuva taisi olla viime vuodelta juuri ennen Tour de Francen alkua.

http://tiny.cc/cQekJ
Tuolla muuten kyseinen ja muita hienoja kuvia. Onneksi olkoon samalla Liz Kreutz:lle.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Ei helvetti...



Ja pappa uhosi kovasti että tulee vuoden 2010 tourille paljon kovemmassa kunnossa kuin vuoden 2009 kisaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ola

On se hurja!

Tosta aika-ajoasennosta vielä: Lancehan teloi solisluun viime keväänä, saattoi hankaloittaa aika-ajoasennon optimointia? Ja kuten joku tossa jo sanoikin, niin parin-kolmen vuoden tauon takia kroppaa joutuu totuttamaan pikku hiljaa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lasse Niken mainoksessa:

http://go.nike.com/humanchain

----------


## Ohiampuja

> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...6145&mode=view



Huhhuh mikä kuva. Oikea pohje näytti siltä, kun olisi sammunut sohvalle jalassa kiekkoluistimien muotoiluun käytetty imuhärveli.  :Vink:

----------


## ar

> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...6145&mode=view



Kuva on myös täälläkin aiemmin mainitussa Lancen valokuvakirjassa. Hänen kommenttinsa "Clearly those legs were ready to race" pitänee paikkansa.

----------


## ejex

LA eilen Twitterissä:

Golfed w/ @college6 today. On one tee I couldn't find my ball. I said, "you take my ball college?" He replied, "no, cancer did."

----------


## R.A.

> Onko muuten pyörä enää UCI:n säädösten mukainen? Eli satulan kärki sen 50 mm keskiön takana? Tai saahan sen jos on alkanut käyttää tuota tumppia satulaa.



Jeh, sen ne totes tossa videossa. Viime vuoden asennossa LA:n satulakulma oli about 74 astetta, kun se uudessa asennossa/pyörässä on jopa 77-78 astetta (videon mukaan). Ilman Adamon satulaa, josta "puuttuu" kärjestä 4-5cm, ei tollasen asennon laittaminen olis mahdollista.

Ekan kerran näin tollasen satulan vuos sitten Kööpenhaminan Maailman Cupissa Ed Clancyn pyörässä. Ihmettelin sillon että mikä helvetti tota satulaa vaivaa ja mikä sen idea oikein on, mutta kun se nähtävästi "lyhentää" asentoa noinkin paljon, niin nykysäännöillä sen käyttäminen on sangen toimiva ratkaisu, mikäli asentoa ei muuten saa sääntöihin sovitettua.

----------


## erkkk

Tuo syvä leikkaus keskeltä auttaa kummasti hyvään asentoon pääsemisessä. Ei tarvi sotkea pallien päällä. Ahaa-elämyksen saa vaikka kokeilemalla SMP:tä, mitä valitettavasti ei saa suomesta. Tietysti jos haluaa myös sen satulan mahdollisimman eteen niin vaihtoehdot on aika vähissä.

----------


## Deve

http://www.architecturaldigest.com/h...072008#slide=1

Läänssin kämppä..kai tuolla pystyy jotenkin just ja just asumaan..

----------


## vetooo

Kissa tuotti Armstrongille harmaita hiuksia harjoituslenkillä.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/32...-over-cat.aspx

----------


## Poursuivant

> http://www.architecturaldigest.com/h...072008#slide=1
> 
> Läänssin kämppä..kai tuolla pystyy jotenkin just ja just asumaan..



Ja tuolle patiollehan näillä keleillä sataa lunta ihan perhanasti - kuka sitä jaksaisi kolata sieltä koko aikaa pois? Ja onhan tuo pulju nyt taas osoitus siitä, ettei raha ja maku kulje käsikkäin. 

nimim. Muoti on niitä varten, jotka eivät tiedä miten pukeutua. 

...ja tietenkin käy kateeksi.

----------


## ejex

> Ja tuolle patiollehan näillä keleillä sataa lunta ihan perhanasti - kuka sitä jaksaisi kolata sieltä koko aikaa pois? Ja onhan tuo pulju nyt taas osoitus siitä, ettei raha ja maku kulje käsikkäin. 
> 
> nimim. Muoti on niitä varten, jotka eivät tiedä miten pukeutua. 
> 
> ...ja tietenkin käy kateeksi.



Käsittääkseni tämä on vain yksi hänen kämpistään. Todennäköisesti kuitenkin "pääkonttori"? Ei muuta kuin polkemaan.............

----------


## ejex

RobbieHunter 

Gotta say thanks to @lancearmstrong & his guys they did a lot of work in the front to rip the bunch to pieces. they rode real impressively!

(Twitterissä Murcian ekan stagen jälkeen)

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Ja onhan tuo pulju nyt taas osoitus siitä, ettei raha ja maku kulje käsikkäin.



Ei tuo nyt mitenkään hirveän mauton ole- onhan Lance sentään Jenkki. Paljon, paljon pahemmin voisi olla.

----------


## spandex

Ei Läänsin kämppä munkaan mielestä ole pahimmasta päästä amerikkalaisen julkkiksen / rikkaan kämpäksi.

Surkuhupaisimpia ovat olleet MTV Cribsin räp-tähtien marmoripalatsit. Siinä sitä on överiksi vedettyä sisustusta jos missä. Ja sitten kaiken kukkuraksi koko porukka istuu kellarissa pelaamassa Pleikkaa. Kun se kellari on se ainoa "kodikas" huone.

----------


## asb

> Ja sitten kaiken kukkuraksi koko porukka istuu kellarissa pelaamassa Pleikkaa. Kun se kellari on se ainoa "kodikas" huone.



Tai sitten se kellari on ainoa paikka, jossa "rags to riches"-prinsessavaimo antaa laskea olutpullon pöydälle. En oo kade, koska mä saan laskea kalsuputelin minne ikinä tahdon.

Mun vaimo ei lue fillarifoorumia.

----------


## Deve

Armstrong lihonut? Tulee vähä kiirus pudottaa tota painoa heinäkuuks  :No huh!:

----------


## PeeHoo

Cyclingnews kirjoittaa tänään, että Lance ajaa Milano-San Remon.

----------


## Soolo

> Armstrong lihonut? Tulee vähä kiirus pudottaa tota painoa heinäkuuks




euro vetoa että LA ei osallistu Touriin....

----------


## matik

2 euroa vetoa että paidan alta löytyy mitälie liiviä ja heebeliä, ainakin kun vertaa herran TT-reenien videoista nähtyyn kroppaan..  :Hymy:

----------


## Deve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKnPq_fI4Jk

Kattokaas tosta 2:30 kohdalta, mistä toi vatsa oikein on tullut? Aivan järkyttävän tuhdissa kunnossa kun puhutaan huippu-urheilijasta. Tsiisus.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Juu - tosi paksulta pojalta näytti - myös varsinkin siinä kun kaveri kävelee helikopteriin kisan jälkeen .. :No huh!:

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

On tainnut Lance ottaa käyttöön Ullrichin treenimetodit eli talvella ja keväällä vedetään mässyä....Aika puppeelle näyttää, Lance, joo.

----------


## Tumppi

Älkääs nyt. Ikämiehillä ei oo helppoa tuo painonpudottaminen. :Leveä hymy:  Tuossa kuvassa vielä kun verrokkina on tuollainen riisitautinen kukkakeppi niin Lancekin näytää läskiltä. Mie jos olisin tuossa kuvassa lisäksi niin Lancekin näyttäis jo Tarzanilta. Ainahan Lance on painanut aika paljon pyöräilijäksi, kai siinä 75kg huippukunnossakin.

----------


## J T K

Näyttää 7 kertaiselta Tourin voittajalta. Eli tartteeko enää olla _aina_ kuin luuviulu tuolla rekordilla  :Hymy:

----------


## erkkk

> On tainnut Lance ottaa käyttöön Ullrichin treenimetodit eli talvella ja keväällä vedetään mässyä....Aika puppeelle näyttää, Lance, joo.



http://lh5.ggpht.com/_VWBUqQkgrUI/Rz...Nk/image-4.jpg

Katsoo pohkeita ja käsiä ja vertaa niitä leukaan. Mitä veetua  :Leveä hymy: 

Lance on aina ollut sopivasti punkero, hengittää voimakkaasti pallealla ja muutenkin lihasta on vähän liikaa joka puolella. Jos se tourissa haluaisi pärjätä Contadorille niin painolle pitäisi tehdä Bjarnet, ei oikein näyttäisi olevan sille linjalle menossa. Viime vuonnakin näytti aivan painijalta talvella jolloin pystyi suoraan sanomaan että mies ei tule voittamaan Touria.

----------


## Ola

> Viime vuonnakin näytti aivan painijalta talvella jolloin pystyi suoraan sanomaan että mies ei tule voittamaan Touria.



Joo, ajoi aika paskasti, oli vaan kolmas. :Sarkastinen:  Eikä sitä kukaan tainnut paljoa voittajaksi uskoa esim. ennen vuoden 1999 touria. Jos tässä vaiheessa vuotta on vähän pakkia, niin ei taida maata kaataa. IMHO Lance tulee olemaan voittajaehdokas Tourissa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Joo elekee mössikö Läänsiä... tosin paksussa lihassa ässä on eittämättä kun vertaa esmes AC:hen... ei ole Läänssillä saumaa tämän vuoden ottelussa... mutta seuraavana vuonna on kun pääsee M40 sarjaan...

----------


## Epic

Hmm... Lanceahan ei 1999-2005 näkynyt ennen Touria oikeastaan lainkaan, ja aina asiantuntevat tahot ennustelivat ettei mies enää uusi voittoaan...

Onko olemassa jotain vertailuun sopivaa kuvaa/painoa edellisiltä vuosilta? Onko tuollainen pari lisäkiloa nyt aivan tavatonta? Sitäpaitsi onhan siihen Touriin vielä aikaa...

----------


## Sambody

Itse en ainakaan epäile ollenkaan, etteikö suurmestari tulisi huippukunnossa ja ilman ylimääräisiä kiloja TdF:n lähtöviivalle, mutta on siinä jäätävä ero silti Contadoriin. Kymmenen kiloa ja noin kutakuinkin saman mittaisessa varressa on aika paljon enemmän raahattavaa mäkeä ylös. Olisi kyllä hauskaa tietää kuinka paljon Läänssi painaa tällä hetkellä sillä aika tuhdilta näyttää ammattipyöräilijäksi.

----------


## erkkk

80-85kg. Omaan silmään näyttää enemmän 85 kiloiselta jos yhtään on päässyt tuleen fläsää masuun. Lance on kisakireänä 75 kiloa, mikä on liikaa verrattuna muihin Tourin huippuihin. Enää ei aika-ajossakaan pääse pyyhkimään muilla lattiaa ja pitäisi sitten mäessä mätkiä muita.

Lancen kuva ei ole mitään verrattuna siihen syöttöporsas-kuvaan mikä Bjarnesta oli sinä vuonna kun Telekom osti miehen itselleen. Hitto se mies oli läski. Voitti kesällä kyllä Tourin kellistäen samalla hallitsevan mestarin. Ja oli todella laiha. Ullehan teki saman seuraavana vuonna, mutta tämän jälkeen suklaadieetti ei oikein toiminut.  :Leveä hymy:  Läski ei minusta ole niin suuri ongelma kuin noi yläkropan lihakset tässä vaiheessa kautta. Mites poltat muita lihaksia ilman että kintut ottaa hittiä? Kipsaamalla raajoja?  :Leveä hymy: 

Kyllähän tuosta vielä pystyy näkemään kovasti nälkää, silleen turvallinen tahti on puolisen kiloa viikossa. Ulletahdilla puhutaan varmaan kilosta  :Leveä hymy:  Mitä tässä on, 15 viikkoa?

----------


## abruzziamo

Onse hyvä, että joku näyttää mieheltä eikä pikkupojalta =) Mutta mutta tuossa nyt ei ole lihaa lähellekkään 85kiloa. huhuu..

----------


## Pexi

Voe herrantähen, on tiällä mahottomia tietäjiä, ku netistä valokuvvaa kahtovat ja siitä hyö tietävät miten sälli pärjää ens kesänä Ranskan ympärajossa.

No joo, mutta jos tuota nyky-Lancea sanoo punkeroksi läskiksi, niin huh, pientä rajaa! Enempi tuo minusta näyttää terveeltä urheilijalta, kuin moni muu ammattipyöräilijä, vaikka nyt Schleckin vellokset ja itte AC. Jotka siis näyttävät friikki-anorektikoilta. Mutta näitähän meillä tietty on näitä mielipiteitä moneen lähtöön.

----------


## Sambody

> Voe herrantähen, on tiällä mahottomia tietäjiä, ku netistä valokuvvaa kahtovat ja siitä hyö tietävät miten sälli pärjää ens kesänä Ranskan ympärajossa.
> 
> No joo, mutta jos tuota nyky-Lancea sanoo punkeroksi läskiksi, niin huh, pientä rajaa! Enempi tuo minusta näyttää terveeltä urheilijalta, kuin moni muu ammattipyöräilijä, vaikka nyt Schleckin vellokset ja itte AC. Jotka siis näyttävät friikki-anorektikoilta. Mutta näitähän meillä tietty on näitä mielipiteitä moneen lähtöön.



Niin eiköhän moni tarkoita, että ukko on tuhdin näköinen ammattipyöräilijäksi. Eihän tuota nyt voi millään mielellä voi sanoa lihavaksi. Se vaan pistää silmään enemmän, kun yleensä ammattipyöräilijöiltä kilot karisee aivan minimiin mistä vielä vähän otetaan pois. Onhan se nyt jäätävät luvut, kun miettii että Andy Schleck on(joskus ollut. en tiedä nykyisiä mittoja) 186 cm ja painaa vain 67 kg. No mielenkiinnolla odotellaan miten "revittynä" Lance tulee heinäkuun taistoihin.

----------


## Deve

En mä kyllä yhtään ihmettelis sitä että Armstrong tulis heinäkuussa viivalle timmissä kunnossa eikä tosta mahasta ole tietoakaan. Eiköhän aika moni jo viime vuonna käyttänyt AICARia.

----------


## vetooo

En oikein ymmärrä tätä spekulointia Armstrongin ylipainosta. Kaikki kuvat tammikuun alusta lähtien ovat osoittaneet, että teksasilainen on viime vuotta tiukemmassa kunnossa. LA oli suuruusvuosinaan 1999-2005 tähän samaan aikaan jopa tuhdimmassa lookissa. Ullrichin ja hänen paino-ongelmien tuominen tähän vertauskohdaksi lienee turhaa. LA:lla ei ole vuoden 1998 jälkeen ollut kertaakaan pulmia elopainonsa kanssa. Viime vuoden Touriin Lance saapui laihemmassa kunnossa kuin kertaakaan aiemmin ja sitä pidettiin osasyynä pudonneeseen tempovauhtiin. Contador on tällä hetkellä pari kiloa ylipainoinen, noin 64 kg, ja ottaa helposti tuon Michelin-vararenkaan pois 3 ½ kuukaudessa. Armstrongin kohdalla olen täysin varma, että heinäkuussa nähdään täydessä timmissä oleva 7-kertainen Tour-mestari.

----------


## PHI

Komppaan Vetoooa tässä. Porukka katselee täällä jotain epämääräisiä kuvia LA:sta istumassa/pyörän päällä ja sitten tuomitaan läskiksi. Paidan alla voi olla vaikka lisävaatetusta. Mikäs mies tuossa aiemmin mainitussa videossa asteli Etelä-Afrikan kisan jälkeen helikopterille? Aika ohkaiselta ainakin se kaveri näytti. TDU:ssa oli tosi timmissä kunnossa. Ehkä on sen jälkeen laittanut jalan suoraksi ja vetänyt 5 litraa jätskiä joka päivä? Joo varmaan...

Samalla lailla täällä vouhkattiin silloin kun Toma Voeckler ajoi keltaisessa paidassa Tourissa. Todisteena valtavasta läskiydestä oli valokuva jossa Toma lähestyy maalia paita auki ja voimakkaasti pallealla hengittäen eli maha oli just pullistuneena kuvassa.

V..tu mikä läski kuului foorumin asiantuntijoiden tuomio.

----------


## rhubarb

Katsokaahan sitä kuvaa tarkemmin. Joko Armstrongilla on tissit, tai sitten jotain ylimääräistä tuossa etumuksessa. Että ei nyt huolestuta liikaa  :Vink:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Lance nyt kertakaikkiaan on sellainen urheilija/ihminen joka ei sorru tälläiseen. Jos se on päättänyt että se treenaa kunnes kusi roiskuu voittaakseen kahdeksannen tourinsa niin se myös treenaa niin. En väitä että se voittaa, en väitä että se on kovempi kun Conta, en väitä mitään muuta kun että Lance ei sorru mässäilyyn ja huonon elämään kesken (treeni)kauden.

----------


## Samuli



----------


## erkkk

Näköjään maailmallakin spekuloidaan painolla, mitä sp:ia on joskus tullut katsottua niin tässä on muitakin yhtäläisyyksiä lähtien perhetaustasta.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuon Armstrongin tämänhetkistä painoa pystyy vertaamaan ainoastaan siihen miltä kaveri on näyttänyt Tour-kunnossa ja silloinkin paino on ollut lähempänä 75 kiloa, tästähän väännettiin taannoin oikeudessakin. Läskiä ei tällöin ole kyllä ollut tippaakaan ylimääräistä ja lihaskuntoharjoittelukaan ei tähdännyt siihen että näyttää hyvältä kun juoksee paidatta. Vertailun vuoksi kuva kaverista joka on viimeksi "voittanut" contadorin ympäriajossa, siis olisi voittanut mikäli olisi suojannut selustansa hieman paremmin puukoilta.

----------


## YT

Vatsamakkara on aidointa biodieseliä. Se mahdollistaa kovan harjoittelun ilman että suolta tarvitsee ylikuormittaa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Tiedätteks pojjaat, että se keskivartalokin tahtoo kasvaa kun harjoittelee. Ihmiset joilla on ylävartaloa eivät ole kaikki läskejä.



Kuvahan ei ole uusi, mutta pointtina olikin se ettei se keskivartalon paksuus aina johdu läskistä.

----------


## matik

Näinpä. Ja on tuo sentään uudempi kuva kun Samulin joka on vuodelta 2007  :Vink:

----------


## Leopejo

> Lance nyt kertakaikkiaan on sellainen urheilija/ihminen joka ei sorru tälläiseen. Jos se on päättänyt että se treenaa kunnes kusi roiskuu voittaakseen kahdeksannen tourinsa niin se myös treenaa niin. En väitä että se voittaa, en väitä että se on kovempi kun Conta, en väitä mitään muuta kun että Lance ei sorru mässäilyyn ja huonon elämään kesken (treeni)kauden.



Paolo Savoldelli, kauden verran Lancen tallikaveri, sanoi eilen, että Armstrong on ainoa ajaja, joka joka kerta teki sen, mitä aamulla ennen kilpailua ilmoitti, tarkoin kilometrein.

----------


## Leopejo

> Kuvahan ei ole uusi, mutta pointtina olikin se ettei se keskivartalon paksuus aina johdu läskistä.



Eikä liikapainokaan aina johdu läskistä...

----------


## Leopejo

> Komppaan Vetoooa tässä. Porukka katselee täällä jotain epämääräisiä kuvia LA:sta istumassa/pyörän päällä ja sitten tuomitaan läskiksi.



Ja kuvat valehtelevat/läskistävät aina (ei koske Rasmussenia). Livenä näkyy paremmin, onko joku läski vai ei.

----------


## abruzziamo

Mikä on liikapainoa? Kaikki 65kg eteenpäin?

----------


## marco1

> Paolo Savoldelli, kauden verran Lancen tallikaveri, sanoi eilen, että Armstrong on ainoa ajaja, joka joka kerta teki sen, mitä aamulla ennen kilpailua ilmoitti, tarkoin kilometrein.



Eikös toi ole vanhan legendan toistoa, joku näistä vanhan ajan suurista Tour-kuskeistakin tapasi ilmoittaa mutkan jossa lähtee irtiottoon. Olisko ollut Anquetil tai joku yhtä legendaarinen (Tour-historiikeistä löytyy).

----------


## petri ok

> Mikä on liikapainoa? Kaikki 65kg eteenpäin?



Ja kaikki alle 80 kg on riisitautisia.

Kuitenkin LA harrastaa kovalla tasolla myös triatlonia, johon kuuluu myös uinti. Uinnin harrastajilla tuo yläkeho kehittyy hieman eri tavalla kuin anorektikko pyöräilijöillä. 

Paha sanoa LA:n mahdollisuuksista heinäkuussa, koska kokemuksen syvällä rintaäänellä sanon, että ikä ei tule yksin. Ikämiesluokan parhaimmistoa tulee kyllä olemaan, eikä klopitkaan ihan helpolla häntä vastaan pärjää.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Asiallisesti ottaen Läänssi on "ohukainen" jos hänen hahmoaan verrataan normaali väestöön, mutta jos häntä verrataan huippukuntoiseen ammatipyöräilijään on Lääns NYT "paksukainen". 

Korostus sanalla NYT tarkoittaa sitä että on aivan OK, tai jopa erittäin tarpeellista, olla vähän paksummassa lihassa harjoittelukaudella. Kun treenataan kovaa on hyvä pitää energiataso varmassa hallinnassa muuten saattaa tulla tarpeetonta treenitaukoa kun sairastumisriski kasvaa aliravittuna. 
Kisatikkiin kun vedetään niin harjoittelun kokonaisrasitusta pudotetaan oleellisesti vaikka tehot saattavatkin nousta kisavauhtia haettaessa. Universaalisti puhutaan massakaudesta jolloin lihasta kasvatetaan ja kisakaudella yritetään pitää saavutettu lihasmassa jonka suhteen ei edistystä tapahdu mikäli lihakselle ei anneta riittävästi ravintoa & raakaa treeniä... sekä tietysti myös lepoa.
Pyöräilijällä kriittinen massa kertyy keskivartaloon ja yläkroppaan missä sitä ei maantiepyöräilyssä tarvita... varsinkin ensimainittu on todella turhaa lihaa. Jalkoihin sen sijaan on vaikeampaa saada lihaa koska ne ovat koko ajan tulessa ja mitä enemmän treenataan sitä vaikeampaa on saada käpälään lisää lihasta/voimaa muutoin kun varsinaisen voimaharjoittelun avulla.
Edellä kerrottu on tietysti kaikille tuttua-huttua mutta ajattelin kerrata perusasiaa ennekuin "Läänsin läskit" depaatti lipeää lopulliseen kiitolaukkaan.

Läänssin tapauksessa pitää vielä muistaa se että hän tähtää vain TdF:n jolloin siis vasta tarvitsee olla täydessä tikissä ja massat optimissa. Näinmuodoin on siis turha verrata Läänssiä sellaisiin ajajiin jotka ovat jo tikissä... tai heidän on pakko olla tikissä koko kauden...

----------


## ejex

sitä kuvaa, jossa Shackin paita oli ekan kerran näkyvissä, joskus joulukuussa. Siinähän Lääns oli kuin biafralainen. Luulen vähän, että Lääns pystyy itse päättämään painostaan, toisin kuin me heikkotahtoiset nettisurffailijat. Entisenä kestäävyysurheilijana allekirjoitan Hansin muistutukset.

----------


## viller

> sitä kuvaa, jossa Shackin paita oli ekan kerran näkyvissä, joskus joulukuussa. Siinähän Lääns oli kuin biafralainen. Luulen vähän, että Lääns pystyy itse päättämään painostaan, toisin kuin me heikkotahtoiset nettisurffailijat. Entisenä kestäävyysurheilijana allekirjoitan Hansin muistutukset.



http://cdn.media.cyclingnews.com/200...077739_600.jpg

Tämä kenties?

----------


## tiger

> Vertailun vuoksi kuva kaverista joka on viimeksi "voittanut" contadorin ympäriajossa, siis olisi voittanut mikäli olisi suojannut selustansa hieman paremmin puukoilta.



Mitä? Eikö Auschwitz vapautettu jo 40-luvulla?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ar

Lance mukana Flanderissa

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour...names-25-teams

----------


## vetooo

Nyt on Armstrong oikealla asialla. Pyöräilyn puolia on pidettävä! http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010...dio-host-idiot

----------


## PHI

Näitä todellisia junttitoimittajia USA:ssa riittää...varsinkin republikaaneissa.

----------


## Teräsjousi

> On tainnut Lance ottaa käyttöön Ullrichin treenimetodit eli talvella ja keväällä vedetään mässyä....Aika puppeelle näyttää, Lance, joo.



Kuten Ullrich sen muotoili: _"I have seen many lean riders in the peloton, but very few Tour  winners"_.  :Leveä hymy: 

Lance vaikuttaa muutenkin ylipäänsä vartalotyypiltä, joka saa lihasta helposti. 

Enemmän tässä pitäisi varmaan olla huolissaan fillarifoorumilaisten elinvoimasta, jos ihannoidaan ja edustetaan Rasmussenin vartalotyyppiä parhaan grammanviilauksen hengessä.

----------


## Deve

> Enemmän tässä pitäisi varmaan olla huolissaan fillarifoorumilaisten elinvoimasta, jos ihannoidaan ja edustetaan Rasmussenin vartalotyyppiä parhaan grammanviilauksen hengessä.



Tässä onkin ollut kyse huippu-urheilijasta, eikä taviksesta, joka tähtää Tour-voittoon, ja nykyisillä reiteillä on vain pakko olla hoikka jos haluaa voittaa kokonaiskilpailun. Ei voi mitään. Sitten voidaan katsoa uudestaan GT-voittajan vartalotyyppiä jos nykyisten mäkinylkkyjen ihannointi loppuisi myös siellä päässä ketkä oikeasti suunnittelee ne reitit.

Mukulakiveä paljon ja pitkää aika-ajoa niin katoaa mäkinylkyt top kympistä äkkiä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Näitä todellisia junttitoimittajia USA:ssa riittää...varsinkin republikaaneissa.



Katsos, Kornheiser. Se oli aikoinaan hyvinkin viihdyttävä kolumnisti Washington Postissa mutta on näemmä vajonut kovin alas.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Armstrong on kipeä eikä osallistu La Primaveraan.

----------


## YT

> Armstrong on kipeä eikä osallistu La Primaveraan.



Sillä on varmaan ähky.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Sitä muuten ihmettelen kun tuo Lasse näkyy matkustavan koko ajan ja aika paljon ...ympäri ämpäri maailmaa ..

..esim. äsken Etelä-Afrikassa sieltä  sitten taasen jenkkeihin ja nyt olisi
pitänyt olla taasen ajelemassa Milano - San Remoa..

Missä välissä ehtii harjoitella ja eikö aika-eroihin toipumiseenkin mene oma aikansa .. :Sekaisin:

----------


## PHI

> Sitä muuten ihmettelen kun tuo Lasse näkyy matkustavan koko ajan ja aika paljon ...ympäri ämpäri maailmaa ..
> 
> ..esim. äsken Etelä-Afrikassa sieltä  sitten taasen jenkkeihin ja nyt olisi
> pitänyt olla taasen ajelemassa Milano - San Remoa..
> 
> Missä välissä ehtii harjoitella ja eikö aika-eroihin toipumiseenkin mene oma aikansa ..



Traineri koneessa tai rullat  :Leveä hymy: . Varmasti verottaa treenaamista nuo aikaerot ja matkustelut, eli antaa siinä hieman eteen muille.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrongin sairastuminen jatkuu varmaan myös Criterium Internationalin aikoihin 27.-28.3. LA ilmoitti eilen torstaina osallistuvansa Circuit de la Sarthe'en 6.-9.4.

----------


## Deve

> Armstrongin sairastuminen jatkuu varmaan myös Criterium Internationalin aikoihin 27.-28.3. LA ilmoitti eilen torstaina osallistuvansa Circuit de la Sarthe'en 6.-9.4.



Tuli piruuttaen tsekattua Lancen twitteriä ja eilen jo päivittänyt että kotona syömässä, oletan että jenkkilän koti jos lapsetkin ollut mukana. Ei oo ollu missään Milano-San Remon lähelläkään siis.

----------


## erkkk

> Traineri koneessa tai rullat . Varmasti verottaa treenaamista nuo aikaerot ja matkustelut, eli antaa siinä hieman eteen muille.



Toisaalta lentokoneruoka saattaa antaa tietysssä mielessä etua, ei tarvi sitten yli 500W kynnystä et pysyy edes perässä mäissä.  :Leveä hymy:  Valitettavasti Lancen tynnyrimäistä olemusta taitaa selittää myös se että reittilennot ei taida olla kovinkaan tuttuja.

Mitä tuohon pyöräilijän yleiseen olemukseen tulee niin eräskin epoa käyttänyt mies väitti sillä saatavan edun olevan huipuilla 3% luokkaa. En usko pätkääkään, mutta Lancen painoisella kuskilla 3% painossa on reilu kaksi kiloa. Toki ilman- ja vierintävastuksesta tulee aina osansa, mutta jyrkemmässä mäessä peesistä suurin osa vastuksesta on gravitaatiota. Pullistele siinä sitten niitä yläkropan ankkureita kun keskitysleiriläinen hyppää putkelle.

----------


## OJ

No voi paska...vastaus hävisi bittiavaruuteen. Mutta ei sillä ole niin mahdotonta merkitystä onko se ylipaino tai "ylipaino" läskiä vai lihasta. Kovien nimien ollessa viivalla pitää työntää >6,5w/kg kynnyksellä ja kun painaa mahdollisimman vähän, niin tämä on helpompaa. Vertailun vuoksi voi katsella Contan massiivista kroppaa. Sillä kaverilla on varmaan laihemmat jalat kun mun vaimolla, siis käytännössä ei reisilihaksia lainkaan (TJEU Pariisi-Nizza) ja silti tasamaan tempo kulkee melko hyvin.

----------


## ejex

> Tuli piruuttaen tsekattua Lancen twitteriä ja eilen jo päivittänyt että kotona syömässä, oletan että jenkkilän koti jos lapsetkin ollut mukana. Ei oo ollu missään Milano-San Remon lähelläkään siis.



 
Minä kyllä käsitin, että lapset tulivat jotain koululomaa viettämään Eurooppaan, jonkun aiemman tweetin perusteella. Ehkä sen vuoksi ei viitsi Milanoon lähteä? On turvallisempiakin treenitapoja.

----------


## ejex

Varmistui juuri äsken Tony Kornheiser Shown kautta. Etähaastattelu Ranskasta.

----------


## viller

Panokset Tour-kutsujen suhteen kovenee. Lance ja Bryuneel kävivät tapaamassa Ranskan presidentti Sarkozya ja lahjoittivat tälle pyörän.

----------


## PHI

> Panokset Tour-kutsujen suhteen kovenee. Lance ja Bryuneel kävivät tapaamassa Ranskan presidentti Sarkozya ja lahjoittivat tälle pyörän.



Olikohan jalan sisämitta tiedossa :Leveä hymy: ?

----------


## m e r k s

Tässä tapauksessa oli varmaan kohteliasta ostaa liian iso kuin pieni...  :Sarkastinen:  Kyllä isolta rungolta näyttää 165-168 senttiselle.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrong on jälleen kerran sairastunut ja Circuit de la Sarthe -etappikilpailu jää kesken.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/37...o-illness.aspx

----------


## Indurain

Monen muunkin roppa kränää Flanderssin jäkeen - Lance olis vaatinut enempi lepoa nesteytytys kun vaan aina ei onnistu !   Kaikilla normaali ilmiö ;D

----------


## sorkan_fiba

Uutisten mukaan Lancella ja suurella osalla Shackia on kunnon *askahalvaus ja fiilis sen mukainen:  "Sicker than a dog now. This sucks." Tuhdit on olleet palautusvellit. Paha yskästä, kun on yhä...

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

Lance jenkkilistan urheilijakärki :

Lance Armstrong named Forbes most influential athlete --http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/2 1/lance-armstrong-endorsements-business-sports-influential-athletes.html?boxes=businesschannelsections

Mikähän on häiskän päivän kunto?




JT

----------


## vetooo

Twitter on ilmeisesti saanut kaikkien aikojen nuorimman käyttäjän, JackOlivia Armstrongin. Laskujeni mukaan LA:lla on jälkikasvua tämän jälkeen viisi kappaletta.

Armstrongin ohjelma ennen Ranskan ympäriajo on todennäköisesti Tour of Gila, Tour of California ja Tour de Suisse.

----------


## erkkk

Kyllä tuo edelleen aika pumpatulta näyttää, ei auta edes obelixin suosimat pystysuuntaiset raidat.

----------


## Deve

> Kyllä tuo edelleen aika pumpatulta näyttää, ei auta edes obelixin suosimat pystysuuntaiset raidat.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ei oo Lasse kunnossa:

SRAM Tour of Gila: Stage 3 ITT 26.6 km

13. Lasse + 01:50

----------


## sorkan_fiba

Suurmestarien Lassen ja F1 Mikon parhaat päätökset menivät, kun päättivät jatkaa. Näillä mennään. TdF10 nähdään kuinka nuoret ajokoirat menee oikealta ja vasemmalta ohi - jos LA osallistuu.

----------


## Deve

Ei se mittään. Kiloja tulee iän myötä, Lance voi alkaa tähdätä vaikka takas klassikkokuskiksi ja ens keväällä sit tähtäimeen Ronde ja Roubaix. Ensi vuoden heinäkuussa saa sit Lancekin ajaa M40-sarjassa Voigtin, Hornerin ja Cuestan kanssa. Muutaman vuoden kun vielä oottelee niin sinne kerkii Leipheimer, Klödi, ja Rubiera. Ullrichkin vois alkaa miettiä paluuta ja voittoa ikämiehissä, tässä ois hyvää aikaa reenata Ullella.

----------


## abruzziamo

Mites se 2009 alkukausi meni? Moneskos sitä oltiin Tour de France:ssa?

----------


## YT

Kyllä se Lancen maha ehtii sulaa ennen Touria.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Suurmestarien Lassen ja F1 Mikon parhaat päätökset menivät, kun päättivät jatkaa. Näillä mennään. TdF10 nähdään kuinka nuoret ajokoirat menee oikealta ja vasemmalta ohi - jos LA osallistuu.




Hohhoijaa näitä väsyneitä juttuja vuodesta toiseen..pappa tuli vajaan 4 vuoden tauon jälkeen tourille ja oli heti poodiumilla vaikka tuskin oli ehtiny edes kunnolla reenaamaan kun oli kaikenlaista leikkausta sun muuta tuossa ennen touria..no ihan hyvin kuitenkin melkein nelikymppiseltä papalta ku tollainen tauko takana ja silti kolmen joukossa. Mitä nyt muutaman maran veti tuossa 4 vuoden loman aikana.

ihan hyvin pyörä liikku ylipainoiselta eläkeläiseltä viime vuonna..

----------


## gali

Huh,, ompas Lance iso. Jotenkin vielä koko kropasta, ei siis vain hieman mahaa.
Yleensä ei ole ollut Lancen tyylistä paisua +5kg talvella.
Touri alkaa 2 kuukauden päästä. Paljon on Lancella hommia , jos aikoo iskussa olla.
Nyt Lance näyttää ilmapallolta. (Wappupallo)

Vertasin tota kuvaa kulta-aikojen kuvaan, jossa Lance laihana ja kunnossa jossa kaikki suonet ja lihakset näkyivät. Jos sais miehet vaaálle, vaikka Contan, Andyn ja Lancen paino ero on waltava!
Vuoden 1993 maailmanmestarin ei tietenkään vielä tarvitse iskussa olla, mutta eikö tyttöystävä ollut raskaana?

Niin siis pyyhin LA:n nimen pois Tourin voittaja suosikkien listalta.

----------


## ejex

> Kyllä se Lancen maha ehtii sulaa ennen Touria.



Kai te nyt muistatte minkä näköisenä Ulrich tuli talviteloilta parhainakin vuosinaan? Sillähän posketkin roikkuivat ohjaustankoon saakka eikä kypärä oikein mahtunut päähän! Ettei nyt hätäillä, kyllä se TdF podiumin saa taas, vaikka pysyisimme housuisamme.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Aivan varmasti lähtee viisi kiloa ennen heinäkuuta. Mutta olen kyllä samaa mieltä siitä että aika tuhdilta se näyttää kuvissa- joskus alkukaudesta taas se näytti aika timmissä kunnossa olevalta. Tiedä näitä. Lance on kuitenkin podiumilla Pariisissa.

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

> Aivan varmasti lähtee viisi kiloa ennen heinäkuuta. Mutta olen kyllä samaa mieltä siitä että aika tuhdilta se näyttää kuvissa- joskus alkukaudesta taas se näytti aika timmissä kunnossa olevalta. Tiedä näitä. Lance on kuitenkin podiumilla Pariisissa.



Jos pysyy terveenä ja suunnitelmassaan niin kyllä. Myös Schumi ennättänee F1GP- podiumille vielä tänä vuonna jos Merc kestää ja kulkee :Vink: 

JT

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Olishan se mukava saada nimimerrki vetoon:ki mielipide tähän polttavaan kysymykseen, eli onko lasse läski jo voiko tollaisella "fyysisellä preesenssillä" pärjätä tourilla?

----------


## vetooo

> Olishan se mukava saada nimimerrki vetoon:ki mielipide tähän polttavaan kysymykseen, eli onko lasse läski jo voiko tollaisella "fyysisellä preesenssillä" pärjätä tourilla?



Mun pitäis eka nähdä selkeä kuva LA:n kasvoista. Ei tuollaisesta epäselvästä aika-ajokuvasta voi päätellä mitään, kun se maha saattaa näyttää kunnon tynnyriltä LA:n hengittäessä happea sisään.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tn Lasse on kisakunnossa ja -kiloissa, kun TDF alkaa heinäkuussa.

Toukokuun CycleSport lehdessä oli mielenkiintoinen artikkeli Lassen aikajosuorituksista viime vuosina (eli 2004-2005 ja 2009-2010) ja sijoituksista sivulla 24.

Onko Lance menettänyt aikaisemman vahvuutensa eli ylivertaisen aika-ajo-osaamisensa..??

Huippuaikoinaan hän oli kärjessä taikka hyvin lähellä kärkeä kaikissa aika-ajoissa ja ei menettänyt paljoakaan aikaa niissä kilpakumppaneilleen - päinvastoin sai eroa muihin.

Mutta esim viime vuoden Girossa takkiin tuli osuudella 12. (60.6km) sija 12. + 2.26 ja 21. (14.4 km) osuudella sija 53. + 1.19. Tourilla 1. osuus (15.5 km) sija 10. +0.40 ja osuus 18. (40.5 km) sija 16 +.1.16.  

Tämän vuoden aika-ajot eivät ole osoittaneet yhtään parannusta. Jos tätä puolta ei saada kuntoon en usko (vaikka Lasse-fani olenkin) TDF podiumsijoitukseen - en.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Mun pitäis eka nähdä selkeä kuva LA:n kasvoista. Ei tuollaisesta epäselvästä aika-ajokuvasta voi päätellä mitään, kun se maha saattaa näyttää kunnon tynnyriltä LA:n hengittäessä happea sisään.



Mitä ,mitä? Onko vetoo missanu sen kuvan missä lance kuuntelee musiikkia ennen Ronden kisaa? Eihän siitä kisasta oo kuin muutama viikko aikaa ja kyllä pappa oli mielestäni siinä aika lailla posket lommolla..tiiviisti on saanu vierailla mäkkärin drive-inissä sen kuvan jälkeen jos joku kehtaa haukkua ukkoa läskiks.

Varmaan joku foorumisti voi postata sen kuvan tänne missä lasse Ronden aamuna kuuntelee musiikkia kuulokkeista ja psyykkaa itteään kisaan..näin tuon kuvan lassen twitterissä silloin..

Keskustelu jatkukoon, pitäähän tähän polttavaan kysymykseen saada vastaus, eli onko lasse läski vai onko tämä tyyntä myrskyn edellä??

----------


## Deve

Vaikka tuossa aika-ajokuvassa näyttääkin läskit vähän roikkuvan niin uskon että ukko tulee ainakin ilman mitään ylimääräsiä rasvoja heinäkuussa viivalle. Enkä ihmettele vaikka olisi kovimmassa kunnossa koko comebackin aikana, voi ihan hyvin olla podiumilla Pariisissa.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Vaikka tuossa aika-ajokuvassa näyttääkin läskit vähän roikkuvan niin uskon että ukko tulee ainakin ilman mitään ylimääräsiä rasvoja heinäkuussa viivalle. Enkä ihmettele vaikka olisi kovimmassa kunnossa koko comebackin aikana, voi ihan hyvin olla podiumilla Pariisissa.



Hyvä Deve! Tätä juuri tarkoitin. Nyt vaan odotellaan vetoon tuomiota lassen rasvaprosenteista...onko tällä "rungolla" mahiksia ranskan maalla? Ei oo mielestäni kebabliha kovin hyvin tarttunu lassen runkoon kiinni kun kattoo tästä kulmasta?

----------


## vetooo

:Leveä hymy:  Voi tätä LA:n läskikeskustelua. Pari hassua ylimääräistä saattaa olla, mutta teksasilainen painaa heinäkuun alussa sen ~73 kg ja on grammalleen siinä elopainossa, jossa on suunniteltukin.

Käytetään yhtenä esimerkkinä Mr. Contadoria. Hän tulee olemaan 63,5 - 64,0 kg vielä Dauphine Liberen aikoihin kesäkuun puolivälissä, mutta pudottaa kolmessa viikossa 1,5 - 2,0 kg. Sama homma oli viime vuonna ja sama huomma tulee olemaan tänä vuonna.

Eli, LA:lla ei ole hädän päivää. Tässä on käsitykseni mukaan noin 60 - 63 vuorokautta aikaa Rotterdamin prologiin. Ja tunnetusti LA ei ole parhaimmillaan vielä DL:ssä tai Tour de Suissessa. Itse en olisi Armstrongista huolissani ennen kuin Tourin prologi on ajettu. Kello ei valehtele koskaan.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Voi tätä LA:n läskikeskustelua. Pari hassua ylimääräistä saattaa olla, mutta teksasilainen painaa heinäkuun alussa sen ~73 kg ja on grammalleen siinä elopainossa, jossa on suunniteltukin.



Tulihan se sieltä..eli voin nukkua yöni rauhassa tästä eteenpäinkin :Vink:

----------


## Sambody

Onhan tämä nyt ihan stanan turhaa spekuloida Lancen painosta toukokuun alussa. Lancen historian tuntien kaksi asiaa on varmaa. 

1) Lance ei ole tässä vaiheessa kautta niin sanotussa kisatikissä. Eli kuntohuippu odottelee parin kuukauden päässä.

ja 

2) Painoa on ylimääräistä, MUTTA vain niin paljon ylimääräistä kuin Lance ja hänen valmentajansa haluavat. Ei ole mitään järkeä olla kisapainoissa tälläisessä lajissa kesken harjoituskauden.

Voi olla hyvin mahdollista, että Lance ajelee vain läpi vielä Sveitsin ympäriajonkin(jos siis sen ajaa). Sitten vasta Ranskassa otetaan koneesta kaikki irti mitä siitä irtoaa. Silti on vaikea nähdä Armstrongia Ranskan ympäriajon podiumilla tänä vuonna.

Tässä keväänmittaan jossain mediassa, joku heitti ilmoille käsitteen "soft pedalling" liittyen viime kesän Touriin. Jotenkin tuntuu, että tässä on toinen puoli totta. Viime vuonna oli aikalailla ennätys helppo reitti. Tämän lisäksi Lance hyötyi(kuin myös Contador) TTT:n verrattain suuresta merkityksestä. Vuorilla Armstrong oli sitten enemmän ja vähemmän helisemässä, kun alettiin ajamaan todella kilpaa. Verbierillä Klöden hinasi hänet minuutteja takkiin ottaneena maaliviivan yli, Petiteillä ei ollut Armstrongista iskeytymään veljesten, Klödenin ja Alberton kyytiin ja Ventouxlla hän pystyi kyllä tulemaan oikeassa porukassa maaliin, mutta sieläkin Andy ja Alberto(eikä myöskään saa unohtaa, että suuren osan noususta Contador suojasi tiimikaveriaan tuulelta) passailivat. Tämä ja tieto muun muassa Mentsovin ja muutaman muun keskittymisestä Tourille saa minut aikalailla skeptiseksi suurmestarin mahdollisuuksista. Top10 sijoitus on täysin otettavissa ehkä jopa top5, mutta podium sijoitus tuntuu hieman kaukaiselta.

Tämä nyt ei tietenkään tarkoita etteikö Armstrong-fanit saisi uskoa jopa Lancen kahdeksanteen voittoon. Lähinnä toivon ettei Leipheimeria uhrata Armstrongin hyväksi vaan annetaan hänelle mahdollisuus taistella voitosta sillä näen The Shackistä Levillä olevan parhaat mahdollisuudet haastaa suurimmat ennakkosuosikit.

EDIT: Jaha, Vetooo ehti ensin. No tulipa tuossa turistua jotain muutakin tyhjäpäiväistä.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Onhan tämä nyt ihan stanan turhaa spekuloida Lancen painosta toukokuun alussa. Lancen historian tuntien kaksi asiaa on varmaa. 
> 
> 1) Lance ei ole tässä vaiheessa kautta niin sanotussa kisatikissä. Eli kuntohuippu odottelee parin kuukauden päässä.
> 
> ja 
> 
> 2) Painoa on ylimääräistä, MUTTA vain niin paljon ylimääräistä kuin Lance ja hänen valmentajansa haluavat. Ei ole mitään järkeä olla kisapainoissa tälläisessä lajissa kesken harjoituskauden.
> 
> Voi olla hyvin mahdollista, että Lance ajelee vain läpi vielä Sveitsin ympäriajonkin(jos siis sen ajaa). Sitten vasta Ranskassa otetaan koneesta kaikki irti mitä siitä irtoaa. Silti on vaikea nähdä Armstrongia Ranskan ympäriajon podiumilla tänä vuonna.
> ...



Kun näitä "soft pedalling" juttuja lukee ja kirjoittaa niin pitää muistaa lassen tausta ennen tourin alkua viime vuonna. Oli mm. leikkaus jonka aikoina jo lasse itse oli valmis luopumaan tästä koko comeback jutusta mutta brunelin juhani sai miehen puhuttua ympäri ja niin jatkettiin reeniä kohti touria.

Ja sen lisäksi lasse valitti että tuntuma pyöräilyyn ei ollu lähellekkään samaa tasoa kuin ennenvanhaan..sanoi että mm laskuissa oli jonkin sortin pelkoa mitä hän ei ole koskaan ennen tuntenut, mutta sanoi että tämä varmaan häviää sitä myöten kun koneeseen saa lisää kilometrejä.

Ja eikö ukko vääntäny tuolla Rondessa ihan lupaavasti?

----------


## Sambody

> Kun näitä "soft pedalling" juttuja lukee ja kirjoittaa niin pitää muistaa lassen tausta ennen tourin alkua viime vuonna. Oli mm. leikkaus jonka aikoina jo lasse itse oli valmis luopumaan tästä koko comeback jutusta mutta brunelin juhani sai miehen puhuttua ympäri ja niin jatkettiin reeniä kohti touria.
> 
> Ja sen lisäksi lasse valitti että tuntuma pyöräilyyn ei ollu lähellekkään samaa tasoa kuin ennenvanhaan..sanoi että mm laskuissa oli jonkin sortin pelkoa mitä hän ei ole koskaan ennen tuntenut, mutta sanoi että tämä varmaan häviää sitä myöten kun koneeseen saa lisää kilometrejä.
> 
> Ja eikö ukko vääntäny tuolla Rondessa ihan lupaavasti?



Totta tämäkin. En muista mitä kilpailua katsoessani Lasse kaatui laskussa ja tämän jälkeen juurikin valitteli tuota tuntuman puutetta. Lisäksi se loukkaantuminen tietenkin haittasi valmistautumista niin Giroon kuin myös Tourille. Totta myöskin, että Rondessa oli yllättävänkin vahvaa menoa ja lupaa ihan hyvää, että myös mukulat kulkee. Siltikin tempo ei ole tänäkään vuonna kulkenut sinnepäinkään toivotulla tavalla. Vaikka se muutama kilo painoa onkin ja kunto ei aivan kohdillaan niin silti ei pitäisi tempossa tulla turpaan sillä tavalla millä tänä vuonna on tullut. Mäkikään ei ole noussut mitenkään maagisesti, mutta mäessä tapahtuu enemmin suuria harppauksia, kun paino tippuu.

Mutta sittenhän se heinäkuussa nähdään millaisella iskulla vanhus on mukana, mutta paljon saa tapahtua jotta alkaisin uskoa Armstrongin mahdollisuuksiin Tourin podiumpaikoista taisteltaessa.

----------


## Ola

> Mutta sittenhän se heinäkuussa nähdään millaisella iskulla vanhus on mukana, mutta paljon saa tapahtua jotta alkaisin uskoa Armstrongin mahdollisuuksiin Tourin podiumpaikoista taisteltaessa.



Uskoitko podiumpaikkaan viime vuonna? Entä 1999, 2000, 2001,...?

----------


## Sambody

> Uskoitko podiumpaikkaan viime vuonna? Entä 1999, 2000, 2001,...?



Vaikea sanoa 1999, kun 2000 oli ensimmäinen Ranskan ympäriajo jota seurasin. Mutta siis kyllä, todellakin uskoin 2000 ja 2001 Lancen podium paikkaan tai paremminkin uskoin hänen voittavan. Viime vuonna  en uskonut podium paikkaan. Itseasiassa en uskonut ennen Mont Ventouxlle päättynyttä etappia Armstrongin podium paikkaan vaan uskoin Fränkin nousevan Lancen ohi podiumille Ventouxlla.

----------


## Ola

Jep, Lance on tehnyt aika monta kertaa asioita, joiden ei uskottu olevan mahdollista, esim. viimevuotinen kolmas tila Tourilla oli melko käsittämätön. Ja syövästä toivuttuaan v.1998 ei meinannut saada tallipaikkaa mistään, kun kukaan ei uskonut äijällä olevan tulevaisuutta ammattipyöräilyssä. Jos et ole vielä lukenut Lancen kirjaa "It's not about the bike", niin suosittelen. Löytyy esim. amazonista aika pikkurahalla. Lancea ei tarvitse varsinaisesti fanittaa, saavutukset saavat ainakin meikäläisessä aikaan syvän kunnioituksen.

----------


## Soolo

> Jep, Lance on tehnyt aika monta kertaa asioita, joiden ei uskottu olevan mahdollista, esim. viimevuotinen kolmas tila Tourilla oli melko käsittämätön. Ja syövästä toivuttuaan v.1998 ei meinannut saada tallipaikkaa mistään, kun kukaan ei uskonut äijällä olevan tulevaisuutta ammattipyöräilyssä. Jos et ole vielä lukenut Lancen kirjaa "It's not about the bike", niin suosittelen. Löytyy esim. amazonista aika pikkurahalla. Lancea ei tarvitse varsinaisesti fanittaa, saavutukset saavat ainakin meikäläisessä aikaan syvän kunnioituksen.



Kannattaa samaan syssyyn tilata From Lance to Landis, avartava lukuelämys...  :Vink:

----------


## vetooo

LA:n tuottama teho oli aivan käsittämätön Alpe d'Huezin ensimmäisillä kilometreillä Tourissa 2001. Mainittakoon, että hän veteli mutkat nro 21 - nro 19 välisen matkan sellaisella VAM 2320 m/h -lukemalla ja eroa tuli 2 minuutin 29 sekunnin aikana vaivaiset 26 sekuntia Ullrichin takaa-ajavaan porukkaan. Kovin montaa heikkoa päivää ei osunut seitsemään voittovuoteen. Vuoden 2003 sauna-Touria lukuunottamatta minulle tulee mieleen vain Col de Joux-Plane 2000. LA:n mukaan hän tiesi jo etukäteen voittavansa varmasti vuosien 2001, 2004 ja 2005 Tourit.

----------


## makkejr

kieltämättä lancen tämänhetkinen kunto ei anna kovin vahvaa kuvaa miehestä.varmastikin lance ajaa vain kisoja"harjoitusmielessä".heikot aika-ajot ei kuitenkaan ole tavanomaista lancelle.ottiko "meksikossa aika-ajon varman päälle"siellä kun oli kaiketi aika tuulista.mene ja tiedä.podiumpaikka tourissa lienee aika mahdoton tehtävä.sitä kuitenkin toivon suurena lancefanina.

----------


## kontio

> Kannattaa samaan syssyyn tilata From Lance to Landis, avartava  lukuelämys...



Hyvä kirja se on juu. Käsitellään ainakin tapauksia Emma Oreilly, `99 Tourin koekäyttöön tehtyjen epotestien vuotaminen lehdistölle, Landis ja tallinvaihto, lääkäreille sanomiset syöpähoitojen aikana, junnu-MM:t 1992? jne. Toinen puoli asioista, ilman todisteita tosin (mikä ei liene yllättävää..)

samaan ostoskoriin Adlibrikselta, amazonista tai ebaysta kannattaa napata myös "Death of Marco Pantani" ja "Dopingin musta kirja", jälkimmäistä löytyy kirjastostakin.
edit_ ja Pantani-kirjassa pääsee Suomikin mukaan.lause taisi mennä jokseenkin näin: "Professor Conconi continued making blood transfusions developed by Finnish cross-country skiers in 1970s...."

Ja Lance-fanina täytyy sanoa, että ihan hyvä kirja on myös "23 days in July" eli tuo.

----------


## StantheMan

> Kannattaa samaan syssyyn tilata From Lance to Landis, avartava lukuelämys...



Minullakin tämä on ja luettu on. Tarinoitten juoni on yleensä sama. Joku oli kuullut jonkun, joka oli tuntenut jonkun, joka oli tuntenut Lancen, sanovan jotakin ym. Itse "todistajaa" kirjassa ei suoraan siteerata. Paras juttu on (en muista oliko tässä kirjassa), kun Landis oli jollakin etapilla tms. menestynyt liian hyvin,  niin hänen vaihtoverensä oli kaadettu lavuaariin, jotta ei toisten pärjää liian hyvin.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kontio

> Paras juttu on (en muista oliko tässä kirjassa), kun Landis oli jollakin  etapilla tms. menestynyt liian hyvin,  niin hänen vaihtoverensä oli  kaadettu lavuaariin, jotta ei toisten pärjää liian hyvin.



juu, tai siis sen jälkeen kun ilmoitti lähtevänsä Phonakiin niin dumpattiin veripussit vessanpönttöön ettei liian hyviä näyttöjä anna.
huhu-huhu. toimittaja tuskin oli omin silmin todistamassa tapahtumaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Deve

Komeet on ainakin pokat. Tahdon kans.

http://twitpic.com/1kbmew

----------


## Ola

Lance määrää!

----------


## Soolo

> Lance määrää!



määräsi on ehkä oikea sanamuoto...

entisenä Lance fanina toivon että pappa saa kunnon kohdalleen ja nähdään kunnon skaba heinäkuussa.

----------


## gali

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...-in-california





> "No doubt, I still believe I can win the Tour. Everybody might think  that's crazy, but I will do everything I can to get to the start line in  the best shape, race heads up in the first week and then see how it  goes in the mountains," -Lance Armstrong



Ehkä tärkein huomio löytyy kuvista. 
Mustat vaatteet hämäävät, mutta "kaljamahaa" ei ole.

----------


## makkejr

minkälaisia ajatuksia muilla herättää,kun suurmestari LA epäilee jo itsekin omaa kuntoaan.kuvista päätellen ylipainoongelmat lienevät liioiteltuja.

----------


## Deve

Armstrong on ollut erittäin vaisu koko kauden. Joko tyypillä ei ole potkua jaloissa ollenkaan tai sitten ovat Bruyneelin kanssa lähteneet sille linjalle että mitään ei näytetä ennen heinäkuuta, mitä pidän todennäköisempänä. En ihmettele jos Armstrong on Kaliforniassa ja Sveitsin ympäriajossa yhä vaisu. Kahdeksas Tour-voitto taitaa olla Armstrongin ulottumattomissa mutta podium-sijoitus on mahdollinen.

----------


## steelmän

> Kahdeksas Tour-voitto taitaa olla Armstrongin ulottumattomissa mutta podium-sijoitus on mahdollinen.



Ainahan voittajan ja muitten ero on 'valovuosia' mutta yksi/muutama onnistuminen oikeaan suuntaan muuttaa tilannetta äkäseen .... summasummarum: Kova hemmo !

----------


## PHI

Kappas, Lance saan ensimmäisen Yhdysvaltoihin toimitettavan Nissan Leaf-sähköauton.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaHsd...layer_embedded

----------


## ejex

Näköjään ukolla on mennyt naama uusiksi viime yön kasassa! Onneksi ei luita kuitenkaan. Ei ollut mikään Mr. Unversum ennenkään! No harm done?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ei pahasti  :Cool:

----------


## stoki

Ruhjeesta päätellen on tainnu lasit yhtä aikaa suojata silmää ja edesauttanut vamman synnyssä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Ruhjeesta päätellen on tainnu lasit yhtä aikaa suojata silmää ja edesauttanut vamman synnyssä.



Sama tapahtui itselleni pari kuukautta sitten. Lasit suojasi mutta myös aiheutti suurimman vamman. Vielä on jälki kasvoissa.

----------


## fiber

> Armstrong on ollut erittäin vaisu koko kauden. Joko tyypillä ei ole potkua jaloissa ollenkaan tai sitten ovat Bruyneelin kanssa lähteneet sille linjalle että mitään ei näytetä ennen heinäkuuta, mitä pidän todennäköisempänä.



Armstrong on ollut erittäin vaisu koko kauden. Joko tyypillä ei ole potkua jaloissa ollenkaan tai sitten ovat Bruyneelin kanssa lähteneet sille linjalle että mitään ei käytetä ennen heinäkuuta, mitä pidän todennäköisempänä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## makkejr

Onkohan lancen tour vaarassa jäädä väliin,viimeaikaisten uutisten takia?

----------


## lynxlynx

Ei mennyt luita, joten tuskin. Ilmeisesti haava kasvoihin ja "isku" vas. ranteeseen.

----------


## Deve

> Onkohan lancen tour vaarassa jäädä väliin,viimeaikaisten uutisten takia?



Sanoisin että Kalifornian ympäriajon keskeytys ei vaaranna sitä millään lailla, ei Armstrong voittovuosinaan tainnut ikinä toukokuussa kisata.

----------


## makkejr

Kiitoksia tiedoista.tarkoitin kylla landisin väitteitä dopingin käytöstä.englanninkielen taito vähän ruosteessa,mutta jotain lahjuksia väitti lancen antaneen peittääkseen käryn.tarkemmin osoitteessa www.cyclinnews.com

----------


## petri ok

> Kiitoksia tiedoista.tarkoitin kylla landisin väitteitä dopingin käytöstä.englanninkielen taito vähän ruosteessa,mutta jotain lahjuksia väitti lancen antaneen peittääkseen käryn.tarkemmin osoitteessa www.cyclinnews.com



Ei ole mitään todisteita ainakaan vielä, joten ei uhkaa osallistumista.

----------


## Deve

Niinkuin kauan Landis ei pysty tuottamaan mitään todisteita juttujensa tueksi tai kukaan muu ei tuu tukemaan tarinaan niin näitä tullaan pitämään vain katkeran miehen tilityksenä. Mutta jos toisin käy niin näimme varmaan Armstrongin viimeistä kertaa kilpailemassa.

----------


## makkejr

kirjoitin väärin tuon osoitteen.oikea olisi www.cyclingnews.com

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Dagbladet: "Landis vaati rahaa ja tiimiin pääsyä vuonna 2006"
Konekäännä norja->englanti:
http://www.dagbladet.no/2010/05/21/s...ndis/11803790/

Amstrongin aikana kaikki huippupyörälijät douppasit korviaan myöten.
Voiko joku kuvitella että silloin olisi mitenkään pärjännyt ilman douppia?

Jan Ulrich oli erittäin lahjakas pyöräilijä mutta siltikään ei pärjännyt Lancelle vaikka kuinka moisen douppikoktailin oli tilannut.
Luupenpa että Lance vaan oli huomattavasti terävämpi kuin Ulle. 

So What? Silloin oli silloin ja nyt on nyt!
En tiedä on onko sitä nyt niin viisasta alkaa kaivelemaan niitä vanhoja kun silloin kuitenkin kaikki douppasivat?

----------


## petri ok

Toki nämä douppausjutut yleensä kuuluvat toki yleiset jorinat-dopingpaukku ketjuun, mutta kun nämä epäilyt kohdistuvat suurmestari Armstrongiin, niin kai se sitte sallitaan.

Floyd Landis on syyttänyt suurmestaria dopingin käytöstä. Ei ensimmäinen, eikä varmasti viimeinen kerta kun D-sana yhdistetään Armstrongiin, ei tarvitse mennä kuin viime vuoteen, jolloin ranskalaismedian mukaan Astanan jäljiltä olisi löytynyt joitain pusseja ja neuloja yms (ei tunne tarkemmin). Landisin vakavimman väitteen mukaan Lance olisi jäänyt kiinni testissä Tour de Suissen (2001?) aikana, mutta UCIn silloisen presidentin Hein Verbruggen kanssa olisi sovittu rahasummasta, jolla käry olisi salattu. Jälkimmäinen väite tuntuu uskomattomalta, mukana salaliitossa olisi kuitenkin niin monta osallista, että varmasti joku olisi vuotanut tiedon.

Joka tapauksessa UCIn yhdistäminen likasankoon, aiheutti heti raivokkaan vastareaktion UCIssa. UCIn presidentti Pat McQuaid totesi heti, ettei hän usko Landisia lainkaan. On selvää, että UCI ei tutki väitteiden paikkansapitävyyttä.




> UCI President Pat McQuaid also questioned Landis' credibility, telling New York Times yesterday, “I think Landis is in a very sad situation and I feel sorry for the guy because I don’t accept anything he says as true.



Toisaalta UCI myöntää, että 2005 UCI sai sadantuhannen taalan lahjoituksen teksasilaiselta.




> “The UCI received $100,000 from Lance Armstrong in 2005, four years after this incident was supposed to have taken place.” McQuaid then explained: “The UCI would accept donations from anyone who’s prepared to give. We’re a non-profit-making organisation so we’re prepared to accept money from anyone who’s prepared to assist us in developing the sport.”



Mitään rikollista ei tuossa rahalahjoituksessa tietenkään ole, se kannattaa muistaa (mutta en osaa sanoa...).

WADA toivotti Landisin tunnustukset tervetulleiksi ja toivoo lisätietoja sekä mikä tärkeintä - todisteita. Samoin kansainvälinen olympiakomitea IOC toivoo myös todisteita. Satavarmaa on, että pelkästään Landisin sana ei riitä ja näinhän sen pitää mennäkin.

Armstrong ja Bruyneel ovat taas syyttäneet Landisia kiristyksestä, he ovat myös julkisesti epäilleet Landisin mielenterveyden tasoa. Myöskään, yllättäen, kukaan Landisin syyttämistä henkilöistä ei ole tukenut Landisin väitteitä, vaan kaikki ovat kiistäneet syytökset. Joko väitteet ovat valheellisia tai sitten Omertan-lakia ei rikota.

Irlantilaisen lehtimiehen Paul Kimmagen, joka on mm. kohteliaasti kutsunut Armstrongia "pyöräilyn syöväksi", mukaan pyöräilyn tulevaisuus on vedenjakajalla ja hänen mukaansa Armstrongin osallistuminen Ranskan ympäriajoon olisi uhattuna. Itse katsoisin, ettei hänellä toistaiseksi ole mitään syytä jättäytyä Tourilta. 

Joka tapauksessa Landisin väitetään olleen yhteydessä FDA:n (Food and Drug Administration) erikoistutkija Jeff Novitzky'in, joka aikaisemmin oli päätutkijana BALCO-jutussa. Eli mahdollisesti USADAn lisäksi Landisin väitteitä tutkitaan siis liittovaltiotasolla. Ja poliisilla on tunnetusti paremmat esitutkintavaltuudet kuin urheilujärjestöillä. 

Sinällään kannattaa myös muistaa, että mikäli Landis kykenee kertomaan jotain d-testauksen huijausmenetelmistä, niin...




> "We're getting better technology to detect prohibited substances that are abused," said Dr Gary Wadler of WADA to Bently.  "We'll be able to look backwards as far back as eight years to see if at the time of a given event when the specimen was collected if there were doping agents in the urine. Only Lance Armstrong knows if he has something to hide or not.  Athlete beware," he concluded.



eli WADAn mukaan heillä on säilössä kusimeri, joten he voivat uudelleen testata näytteitä kahdeksan vuoden takaa. Vain Armstrong tietää muhiiko siellä douppinkipommi.

Joka tapauksessa kyseessä on toistaiseksi vain yhden hemmon väitteet, joille on turha antaa liian suurta painoa, ennenkuin hän iskee faktat eli todisteet pöytään. Ilman todisteita väitteet ovat kärpästen surinaa urheilupomojen korvissa. Toivotaan nyt, jos viranomaisetkin ovat mukana, että asiat todellakin tutkitaan. Oli lopputulema sitten mikä tahansa.

----------


## vetooo

Kiitokset petriok:lle selkeästä ja kattavasta päivityksestä Landisin paljastuksiin!

----------


## MV

> Joka tapauksessa kyseessä on toistaiseksi vain yhden hemmon väitteet, joille on turha antaa liian suurta painoa, ennenkuin hän iskee faktat eli todisteet pöytään.



Ei kai ne Manzanonkaan todisteet mitään hääppöisiä olleet, mutta melkoisen lumivyöryn ne aloitti. Operaatio Puerton, meinaan.

----------


## apartanen

> Ei kai ne Manzanonkaan todisteet mitään hääppöisiä olleet, mutta melkoisen lumivyöryn ne aloitti. Operaatio Puerton, meinaan.



Toivottavasti Landis-case saa vähän enemmän aikaan. Puertossa olisi vielä paljon selvitettävää niin pyöräilyn kuin muidenkin lajien osalta.

Petriok tiivisti hyvin koko tämän viikkoisen. Kiitos ja kai juttu on laitettu procycling.fi:llekin?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lasse uudessa Shackin mainoksessa:

http://www.youtube.com/user/RadioSha.../2/XofPdZPrsp8

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Armstrong kertoo twitterissään että oli itsekkin yllättynyt kuinka hyvin Col de la Madone nousi. Onko tietoa että missäpäin tällainen nyppylä on ja milloin Lance mahtanut ajaa tuon viimeksi? Vertaileekohan mies jotain omia treeniaikojaan vai onko tuo nousu noustu jossain kisassa?

----------


## vetooo

> Armstrong kertoo twitterissään että oli itsekkin yllättynyt kuinka hyvin Col de la Madone nousi. Onko tietoa että missäpäin tällainen nyppylä on ja milloin Lance mahtanut ajaa tuon viimeksi? Vertaileekohan mies jotain omia treeniaikojaan vai onko tuo nousu noustu jossain kisassa?



Profiili. Col de la Madone sijaitsee Nizzasta pohjoiseen, Ranskassa. En tiedä, onko Col de la Madone ollut jossain kilpailussa, mutta se on LA:n yksi suosikkinousuista treenatessa. Armstrongilla oli nousun ennätysaika, 30.47 (1999). Sitä ennen se oli Tony Romingerilla, 31.30 (1994). Edittiä sen verran, että Tom Danielson on kellottanut LA:ta paremman ajan, 30.24 (2005).

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Profiili. Col de la Madone sijaitsee Nizzasta pohjoiseen, Ranskassa. En tiedä, onko Col de la Madone ollut jossain kilpailussa, mutta se on LA:n yksi suosikkinousuista treenatessa. Armstrongilla on nousun ennätysaika, 30.47 (1999). Sitä ennen se oli Tony Romingerilla, 31.30 (1994).



Ok, kiitoksia taas kerran.

Hyvä tuo Lancen haastattelu. Jos tourin keskivaiheilla "fitness levelli" maksimi 10 niin helmikuussa ollan 5 tasolla ja siitä noustaan pointsi/kuukausi kohti tourin alkua..

Tourilla nähdään kun Teksasin härkä pyörittää Alperttoa kuin märkää rättiä

----------


## Sambody

> Tourilla nähdään kun Teksasin härkä pyörittää Alperttoa kuin märkää rättiä



Foorumin tyylisesti voisi kysyä lukitsetko vastauksen?

No joo ei auta aliarvioida vanhaa suurmestaria. Kuinkahan paljon on Landis-case vienyt focusta pois harjoittelusta vai onko Lance pystynyt siirtämään kohun täysin taka-alalle?

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Foorumin tyylisesti voisi kysyä lukitsetko vastausksen?
> 
> No joo ei auta aliarvioida vanhaa suurmestaria. Kuinkahan paljon on Landis-case vienyt focusta pois harjoittelusta vai onko Lance pystynyt siirtämään kohun täysin taka-alalle?



Eiköhän case-Landis oo tuonnu sen prosentin verran lisää virtaa treeneihin :Vink:

----------


## Stone

> Profiili. Col de la Madone sijaitsee Nizzasta pohjoiseen, Ranskassa. En tiedä, onko Col de la Madone ollut jossain kilpailussa, mutta se on LA:n yksi suosikkinousuista treenatessa. Armstrongilla oli nousun ennätysaika, 30.47 (1999). Sitä ennen se oli Tony Romingerilla, 31.30 (1994). Edittiä sen verran, että Tom Danielson on kellottanut LA:ta paremman ajan, 30.24 (2005).



Tuleeko Trek:in mallimerkki tuosta vuoresta, esim.:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...s/meet_madone/

----------


## vetooo

> Tuleeko Trek:in mallimerkki tuosta vuoresta, esim.:
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...s/meet_madone/



Tulee.

----------


## Stone

> Tuleeko Trek:in mallimerkki tuosta vuoresta, esim.:
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...s/meet_madone/



No siinähän oli videokin :-)
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes..._series/video/

----------


## YT

Ai, eikö se ookkaan Mad One?

----------


## Stone

> Ai, eikö se ookkaan Mad One?



Vasta sitten kun sä saat oman mallimerkin. :-)

----------


## Leopejo

Vetooo, laskepas VAM. Jos tuo profiili pitää paikkansa ja on yhtä Danielsonin ajalla, tuo on älytön, mm. ottaen huomioon tuo kilometri 2,8 % alamäkeen. Tomin ajasta pitäisi ottaa ehkä minuutti 10-15 sekuntia pois tuon alamäen takia sekä lisätä 28 metriä kokonaiskorkeuseroon.

Muutenkin noin vaihteleva nousuprofiili on periaatteessa paljon hitaampi kuin säännöllisesti nouseva mäki.

----------


## vetooo

> Vetooo, laskepas VAM. Jos tuo profiili pitää paikkansa ja on yhtä Danielsonin ajalla, tuo on älytön, mm. ottaen huomioon tuo kilometri 2,8 % alamäkeen. Tomin ajasta pitäisi ottaa ehkä minuutti 10-15 sekuntia pois tuon alamäen takia sekä lisätä 28 metriä kokonaiskorkeuseroon.
> 
> Muutenkin noin vaihteleva nousuprofiili on periaatteessa paljon hitaampi kuin säännöllisesti nouseva mäki.



Tässä tekemäni laskutoimitukset:

Col de la Madone

Alkukorkeus merenpinnasta: 10 m
Loppukorkeus merenpinnasta: 925 m
Korkeusero: 915 m (+ 1 km:n alamäki, korkeuseroa 28 m lisää)
Lopullinen korkeusero: 943 m
Nousun pituus: 13,0 km
Keskijyrkkyys: 943 m / 13000 m = 0,0725 = 7,25 %
*
Tom Danielson (USA, 2005) | 30.24, 25,66 km/h, VAM 1861 m/h, 6,83 W/kg
Lance Armstrong (USA, 1999) | 30.47, 25,34 km/h, VAM 1838 m/h, 6,74 W/kg
Tony Rominger (SUI, 1994) | 31.30, 24,76 km/h, VAM 1796 m/h, 6,59 W/kg*

Tarvitaanko jotain selventäviä muutoksia?

----------


## Leopejo

Tuo on jo hyvä.

Jos ajatellaan, että yli minuutti menee tuohon alamäkeen, niin "nousuun käytetty aika" varmaan veisi VAM:n yli 1900. Ei paha ollenkaan.

----------


## vetooo

> Tuo on jo hyvä.
> 
> Jos ajatellaan, että yli minuutti menee tuohon alamäkeen, niin "nousuun käytetty aika" varmaan veisi VAM:n yli 1900. Ei paha ollenkaan.



Löysin ihan mielenkiintoisen viestin varustettuna asaintuntijoiden vastauksella, joka liittyy Armstrongin henkilökohtaiseen ennätysaikaan Col de la Madonella. *Klick!

*Ja kauhoin myös jonkun saksankielisen jutun LA:n suorituksesta Col de la Madonella. Nähtävästi nousun pituudeksi arvellaan 12,0 kilometriä... *Klick!*

----------


## Leopejo

Kiitos tuosta. Pitäisi varmaan lukea noita sportsscientists sivuja.

----------


## makkejr

Ihan hyvä aloitus "papparaiselta"luxemburgissa.nopeus alkaa sopivasti löytyä,heinäkuuta ajatellen.Viime kauden ongelma oli nopeat vauhdinlisäykset.sen mies itsekin myönsi.Tietääkö kukaan mistä löytyisi luxemburgin ympäriajon etappien profiilit?

----------


## tiger

> Tietääkö kukaan mistä löytyisi luxemburgin ympäriajon etappien profiilit?



No vaikka tästä:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=613

----------


## makkejr

Jep!sieltähän ne löyty.kiitosta vaan Tiger.

----------


## tiger

Matalimmalle palkintopallikorokkeelle ylsi Lance:
http://www.aotdl.com/

Olisi tuo Luxembourgin kiekka huonomminkin häneltä voinut sujua. Mikään suuri testi se ei kylläkään ole. Sensijaan tuleva Sveitsin kiekka saattaa jo antaa parempia indikaattoreita Lancen kunnosta:
http://www.tds.ch/

----------


## makkejr

Lance itse ainakin oli tyytyväinen podiumpaikkaan.varmasti henkisesti kova juttu.Täytyy muistaa että tämän kauden valmistautuminen touriin,menee tuttua hyväksi havaittua kaavaa noudattaen.Suurin piirtein samalla linjalla kuin "huippuvuosinaan".

----------


## Soolo

Ei lupaile hyvää suurmestarille...


"And Cycling Weekly has been able to confirm that Landis is co-operating with Jeff Novitzky, a federal investigator with the Food and Drug Administration in the United States."
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...as-lemond.html

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Vaikka Lance Amstrongissa on hiukan dr. Jekyl & mr. Hyde piirteitä niin silti vihamiesten motiivit ovat aika kyyseenlaisia.
Esimerkiksi voisi otta Greg Lemondin, joka haluaa päästä nauttimaan USA:n menestyneimmän pyöräilijän tittelistä jos ja kun Lance:ltä viedään kunnia, rahat ja sponsarit. Se parantaisi sekä taloutta taloutta että egoa.

Niin kauan kuin sponsarit uskovat Lanceen on kaikki hyvin. Tourin johto voi aika diktarisesti pudottaa Lance:n pois kilpailusta. Siinäkin saatta riittä todisteiden sijasta vain pelkkä epäily ja tutkimus FDA:n toimesta. Toisaalta heillä olisi siihen kova halu, mutta luulen että Lance:n poissaolo Tourilta olisi aika suuri taloudellinen tappio heille, koska silloin moni amerikkalainen jättäisi seuraamatta koko kilpailua.

----------


## vetooo

Tourin tv-katsojaluvut ovat USA:ssa aika marginaalisia. Suurimpana syynä on huonot lähetysajat, sillä etapit poljetaan itärannikon ajassa kello 04.30 - 11.30. Ranskan ympäriajon tv-katsojaydin löytyy Euroopasta.

----------


## petri ok

> Vaikka Lance Amstrongissa on hiukan dr. Jekyl & mr. Hyde piirteitä niin silti vihamiesten motiivit ovat aika kyyseenlaisia.
> Esimerkiksi voisi otta Greg Lemondin, joka haluaa päästä nauttimaan USA:n menestyneimmän pyöräilijän tittelistä jos ja kun Lance:ltä viedään kunnia, rahat ja sponsarit. Se parantaisi sekä taloutta taloutta että egoa.



Jos (tosi)asioita ei voi kiistää, kannattaa kyseenalaistaa motiivit. Tutkimukset asiasta ovat kesken, mutta mikäli Landis puhuu totta, ei hänen motiiveillaan ole mitään merkitystä itse väitteiden osalta. 

Jos hän taas valehtelee, no sen sitten edestään löytää.





> Niin kauan kuin sponsarit uskovat Lanceen on kaikki hyvin. Tourin johto voi aika diktarisesti pudottaa Lance:n pois kilpailusta. Siinäkin saatta riittä todisteiden sijasta vain pelkkä epäily ja tutkimus FDA:n toimesta. Toisaalta heillä olisi siihen kova halu, mutta luulen että Lance:n poissaolo Tourilta olisi aika suuri taloudellinen tappio heille, koska silloin moni amerikkalainen jättäisi seuraamatta koko kilpailua.



ASO voi estää osallistumisen, mikäli henkilön läsnäolo haittaisi kisajärjestäjän imagoa (ja muuta yhtä ympäripyöreää). Pelkkä FDA:n tutkimus ei anna ASO:lle mahdollisuuksia estää Armstrongia osallistumasta Tourille. Esim Boonenin kokaiinihölmöilyt Belgiassa eivät sitä estäneet, tosin jos Tomppa olisi Ranskassa vetänyt kokaa nokkaansa, se olisi saattanut kylläkin sen estää.

----------


## Soolo

Mitenköhän ranskikset suhtautuvat?

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...in-europe.html

----------


## stoki

Omasta mielestäni tämä Lancen ajojahti on jotenkin aika huvittavaa ja mielestäni sillä ei ole oikein mitään muuta päämäärää kuin häiritä Lancen keskittymistä Tourille. Niin kauan kuin tämä keskustelu liikkuu vain tällaisella yksittäisten  henkilöiden lausuntojen tasolla niin asioilla ei ole mitään todellista  vaikutusta Lancen nykyiseen asemaan. Kysehän tässä eipäs-juupas väittelyssä loppujen lopuksi ei niinkään ole  siitä onko Lance  käyttänyt mitään vai ei, vaan siitä voiko joku sen todella todistaa nyt  10-vuoden jälkeen. Keneltä löytyy vedenpitävää todistusaineistoa siitä, että Lance olisi juuri jonain tiettynä vuonna, kuukautena, päivänä käyttänyt jotain kiellettyä ainetta ja uskaltaisi tulla sen materiaalin kanssa vielä julkisuuteenkin? Kaivella arkistojen kätköistä sen videon jossa Lance sanoo: "Hei! Olen Lance Armstrong ja nyt mä pistän EPO:a suoneen."  :Hymy:  En tiedä mikä pitäisi olla motiivina, jotta joku jaksaisi lähteä pariksi vuoden oikeuteen vääntämään tuollaisesta asiasta ja mitä tämä henkilö siitä loppupeleissä hyötyisi. 

En tiedä uskooko joku todella Lancen totaaliseen puhtauteet tuolloin 2000-luvun molemmin puolin, itse en ainakaan usko, mutta ei sillä mielestäni ole mitään väliäkään eikä se ainakaan omaa arvostustani miestä kohtaa laske. Tämä ihan siitä syystä, koska yhtälailla en en usko kenenkään muunkaan kärkikuskin ajaneen tuolloin puhtaat jauhot pussissa, pissit purkissa ja veret suonessa. Ketä hyödyttäisi tuhota jonkun yksittäisen henkilön elämä ja antaa titteli toiselle samanlaiselle? Itse olen myös miettinyt sitä, että mikä loppujen lopuksi olisi rangaistus jos nyt joku vaikka voisikin todistaa, että Lance olisi esim. vuonna 2000 jotain käyttänyt? Siitä on kuitenkin 10-vuotta aikaa joten ei kai se estäisi tänä päivänä kilpailemista vai miten nuo doping säännöt menevät?

Yhtälailla kuitenkin uskon, että nykyään pyöräilyssä ollaan siirrytty aimoharppaus puhtaampaan suuntaan noista 2000-luvun alun villin lännen ajoista. Jos joku voi näyttää täydellisen listan kaikista tuolloin doupanneista niin sitten asia olisi toinen, mutta muuten tuon ajan tapahtumat voisi mielestäni unohtaa ja jättää omaan arvoonsa. Tuskin ne suomalaiset hiihtäjätkään 2001 niitä ainoita EPO:n...ei kun eihän nekään EPO:a käyttäneet vaan ainoastaan infuusionestettä...ainoita infuusionesteen käyttäjiä olleet.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ola

Sen mukaan, mitä olen aiheesta lukenut Landisin syytösten jälkeen, niin kyse on ainakin United Postal tallin rahoituksesta. Asiaa tutkitaan liittovaltiotasolla ja kyse ei ole oikeastaan mistään pyöräkisojen voitosta vaan siitä, onko verorahoilla pelattu vilunkia. Siitä voi saada vankilatuomion, eli suht koht isosta asiasta on kyse. Ja kuka sitten haluaa tonkia asiaa? Kyseessä on aika isot rahat, tarviiko enempää motiivia? Ja todisteista: miten noissa oikeusjutuissa yleensä mennään, olen ymmärtänyt, että noille "federal agenteille" ei valaehtoisissa lausunnoissa paljoa valehdella. Tämä siis sen perusteella, mitä olen eri lähteistä (mm. tässä ja muissa ketjuissa olevat linkit) lukenut. Kaikkien juttujen paikkaansapitävyyttä on aika vaikea ottaa selville, mitään en pidä kiveenhakattuna tietenkään.

Ei kait Marion Joneskaan koskaan jäänyt testeissä kiinni, jos oikein muistan? Hän oli siis se pikajuoksija, joka joutui vankilaan Balco-jutun seurauksena ja tässä Landis-Lance -casessa on samaa porukkaa tonkimassa asiaa. Itse ainakin pidän mahdollisena aika isoa pommia.

----------


## Joenranta

Kyllähän on täysin selvää, että Lance Amstrongia kohtaan tunnetaan suurta kateutta, mikä ilmenee mm. dopingepäilyissä, joita aina silloin tällöin tuodaan erilasina versioina esiin. Pitää muistaa, ettei häntä ole kertaakaan saatu dopingsta kiinni. Sen sijaan kiinni saatujen pyöräilijöiden lista alkaa olla jo aika pitkä. Ajatellaanpa vaikka juuri päättynyttä Giroa, jossa kovasti olivat esillä Ivan Basso ja Vinokurov. Ranskan ympäriajon kiinnostavuutta lisää selvästi se, että Lance Amstrong osallistuu siihen. Sen järjestäjät tietävät.

----------


## JohnPaulHuckley

Ymmärtääkseni todisteita on ja asia Lancen osalta voitaisiin clearata sillä, että testattaisiin vanhat näytteet. Todisteita on, mutta niin kauan kun ei ole kysymys rikoksesta ei oikeuttakaan käydä. Oikeuttahan käytiin Lancen osalta mutta asia sovittiin myöhemmin rahalla. Todistusaineisto oli tosin vähemmän imartelevaa sankarimme osalta. Näitä "yksittäisten henkilöiden lausuntoja" alkaa olla aika mittava määrä. Katkeruutta tuntuu aiheuttavan se, että Discoveryn ja US Postalin aikana apuajajilta odotettiin melko rankaa kuuria ja lähes kaikkihan heistä onkin myöhemmin kärynneet ja tuhonneet uransa sitä kautta.  

Mutta nythän siis tutkitaan, onko liittovaltion fyrkalla osteltu mömmöjä. Jos on, sillä todellakin on vaikutusta Lancen nykyiseen asemaan. 

Asia on relevantti siinä mielessä, että nämä vanhat asiat pitää tuoda päivänvaloon, jotta voidaan aloittaa puhtaalta pöydältä. Armstrong on ollut lajin ja tämän yhden aikakauden ikoni ja jos hänen asemansa on saavutettu vilpillisillä keinoilla luo se vähän vääränlaista esikuvaa muille. Lajihan ei ole mitenkään puhdistunut, siitä on osoituksena viimeaikaiset huippumiesten käryt sekä epäilyt. Testaus vaan toimii paremmin kuin muissa lajeissa, vanha kulttuuri tuntuu edelleen olevan voimissaan. 

Pidän siis tätä tutkintaa tarpeellisena ja toistaiseksi vakavimpana yrityksenä clearata lajin mainetta.

----------


## Deve

> Yhtälailla kuitenkin uskon, että nykyään pyöräilyssä ollaan siirrytty aimoharppaus puhtaampaan suuntaan noista 2000-luvun alun villin lännen ajoista.



Tää on kans sellanen miina mihin moni astuu. Oikeasti ei olla yhtään mihinkään päästy niistä 90-luvun ajoista, huippujen kynnystehot on edelleen ihan samat. Se ei oo muuttunut yhtään mihinkään. No, 10 vuoden päästä sitten ruoditaan mitä tän hetken huiput käytti ja kuka tiesi mitä.

----------


## vetooo

Doping-jutut vanhenevat 8 vuodessa. Tästä syystä esim. Bjarne Riisin tunnustus tuli juuri oikeaan aikaan - ei menettänyt vuoden 1996 Tour-voittoaan. Ja varmaan se Mika Myllyläkin laskeskeli tarkoin, että 8 vuotta oli kulunut ennen EPO-tunnustustaan.

----------


## ejex

[QUOTE=JohnPaulHuckley;1414746]Discoveryn ja US Postalin aikana apuajajilta odotettiin melko rankaa kuuria ja lähes kaikkihan heistä onkin myöhemmin kärynneet ja tuhonneet uransa sitä kautta. 

Keitä nuo uransa tuhonnet ovat? Eikö suuri osa esim. Discoveryn kuskeista ole kehissä ja vielä Radio Shackissa? Landisia ei lasketa. Hän on tuhonnut uransa ihan itse, ilman Lancen apua. Tämä on siis kysymys, kun en jaksa kaikkia talleissa olleita muistaa.....

----------


## vetooo

Armstrongin vuosien 1999 - 2005 Tour-apuajajista vain Jaroslav Popovitsh on jäljellä ja mukana The Shackin väreissä heinäkuun Ranskan ympäriajossa.
*
Armstrongin apuajajat Tourissa 1999 - 2005*

George Hincapie (USA) 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005 | BMC 2010

Vjatsheslav Ekimov (RUS) 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 | lopettanut
Jose Luis Rubiera (ESP) 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005 | The Shack 2010 (ei ole mukana Tourissa)

Pavel Padrnos (CZE) 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005 | lopettanut

Manuel Beltran (ESP) 2003, 2004, 2005 | lopettanut
Tyler Hamilton (USA) 1999, 2000, 2001 | lopettanut
Roberto Heras (ESP) 2001, 2002, 2003 | lopettanut
Victor Hugo Pena (COL) 2001, 2002, 2003 | Cafe de Colombia 2010
Floyd Landis (USA) 2002, 2003, 2004 | lopettanut

Frankie Andreu (USA) 1999, 2000 | lopettanut
Jose Azevedo (POR) 2004, 2005 | lopettanut
Benoit Joachim (LUX) 2000, 2002 | lopettanut
Steffen Kjaergaard (NOR) 2000, 2001 | lopettanut
Kevin Livingston (USA) 1999, 2000 | lopettanut
Benjamin Noval (ESP) 2004, 2005 | Astana 2010
Christian Vandevelde (USA) 1999, 2001 | Garmin 2010

Pascal Derame (FRA) 1999 | lopettanut
Peter Meinert-Nielsen (DEN) 1999 | lopettanut
Jaroslav Popovitsh (UKR) 2005 | The Shack 2010 (on mukana Tourissa)
Paolo Savoldelli (ITA) 2005 | lopettanut
Cedric Vasseur (FRA) 2000 | lopettanut
Jonathan Vaughters (USA) 1999 | lopettanut

----------


## ejex

Thank's vetooo! Tuossahan nuo tuli kuin apteekista! Noista varmaan on (ihan todennäköisyyslaskelmalla) joku kärynnyt, mutta varmaankin myöhemmin? Discoveryn aikaisia lienee enemmänkin kehissä?

----------


## vetooo

> Noista varmaan on (ihan todennäköisyyslaskelmalla) joku kärynnyt, mutta varmaankin myöhemmin? Discoveryn aikaisia lienee enemmänkin kehissä?



Myöhemmin kärynneiden ex-US Postal / Discovery Channel -kuskien lista on sen verran pitkä, etten jaksa tehdä sitä duunia.  :Leveä hymy: 

*Discovery Channelissa vuonna 2005 ajaneet, jotka ovat The Shackin rosterissa kaudella 2010.*

Lance Armstrong (USA)
Fumiyuki Beppu (JPN)
Janez Brajkovic (SLO)
Jason McCartney (USA)
Jarsolav Popovitsh (UKR)
Jose Luis Rubiera (ESP)

Discovery Channelin 2005-rosterissa oli 28 pro-kuskia, joista siis 6 ajaa The Shackissa 2010. Itsekin olisin arvellut lukeman olevan paljon suurempi. Ammattilaispyöräilyssä hajonta on aika kovaa. Mkään ei ole pysyvää... Monesta eri syystä...

----------


## pekkajaa

LA:lla taitaa olla siinä(kin) mielessä muita kovemmat panokset pelissä toupinkiasioiden suhteen, että sillä on kaikkien muiden diilien ja erityisasemien lisäksi nää livestrong-jutut ja asema lukemattomien syöpäpotilaiden esikuvana. Perinteisesti LA:n leiristä on vastattu d-syytöksiin toteamalla että koskaan ei olla positiivista näytettä annettu, ja että LA on päihittänyt tunnetusti doupatut kanssakilpailijat siksi koska hänestä on kaiken kokemansa ansiosta tullut vaan yksinkertaisesti niin "kova jätkä" (mitä hän varmasti myös on, touppinkia tai ei...)

Veikkaisin että jo pelkästään tämän aseman ja virallisen totuuden säilyttämiseksi LA on valmis menemään aika pitkälle. Jos sitten kuitenkin todisteet käy jossain vaiheessa niin raskauttaviksi että alas tulemista ei voi enää välttää, niin silloin kyllä todennäköisesti rytisee ja isosti...

----------


## stoki

> Sen mukaan, mitä olen aiheesta lukenut Landisin  syytösten jälkeen, niin kyse on ainakin United Postal tallin  rahoituksesta. Asiaa tutkitaan liittovaltiotasolla ja kyse ei ole  oikeastaan mistään pyöräkisojen voitosta vaan siitä, onko verorahoilla  pelattu vilunkia. Siitä voi saada vankilatuomion, eli suht koht isosta  asiasta on kyse. Ja kuka sitten haluaa tonkia asiaa? Kyseessä on aika  isot rahat, tarviiko enempää motiivia? Ja todisteista: miten noissa  oikeusjutuissa yleensä mennään, olen ymmärtänyt, että noille "federal  agenteille" ei valaehtoisissa lausunnoissa paljoa valehdella. Tämä siis  sen perusteella, mitä olen eri lähteistä (mm. tässä ja muissa ketjuissa  olevat linkit) lukenut. Kaikkien juttujen paikkaansapitävyyttä on aika  vaikea ottaa selville, mitään en pidä kiveenhakattuna  tietenkään.



Ok, no toi on toki asia erikseen jos tutkinnat kohdistuvat koko talliin ja sen toimintaan julkisilla varoilla. Mutta ei kai siinäkään voi yksin olla kyse Lancesta vaan koko tallin porukasta aina johtoportaasta pyöräilijöihin? Tarkoitus ei ole siis väitellä asiasta vaan ihan epätietoisena kysyä, että miten tää kuvio kaiken kaikkiaan menee.





> Ymmärtääkseni todisteita on ja asia  Lancen osalta voitaisiin clearata sillä, että testattaisiin vanhat  näytteet.



Onko noin vanhoja näytteitä enää tallessa? Ei kai? Tai jos on niin miksi  niitä ei sitten käydä läpi? Onko siinäkin jotain oikeudellisia juttuja?





> Näitä "yksittäisten henkilöiden  lausuntoja" alkaa olla aika mittava määrä. Katkeruutta tuntuu  aiheuttavan se, että Discoveryn ja US Postalin aikana apuajajilta  odotettiin melko rankaa kuuria ja lähes kaikkihan heistä onkin myöhemmin  kärynneet ja tuhonneet uransa sitä kautta.



Toi jotenkin itseäni ärsyttääkin, että siinä vaiheessa sitten kun itse jäädään kiinni niin ensin kielletään viimeiseen asti oma syyllisyys ja sitte aletaan syyttelemään muita kuin pikkulapset. Tuntuu, että siitä ollaan hirveän katkeria, kun suurin piirtein kaikki muut sen ajan huiput ovat jääneet kiinni, mutta yksi ei ja vielä se ainakin jollain mittakaavalla menestynein. Joko antaisi asian olla tai sitten tulisi ihmiset ihan rehdisti julkisuuteen ja kertoisi täydellisen oman tarinansa, että milloin, mitä, kuinka paljon ja kuinka organisoidusti mitäkin aineita on käytetty. Sitä kyllä ihmettelen, miten se ylipäätään on mahdollista, että se eniten testatuin kaveri ei jää kiiinni, mutta esim. apuajajista sitten yksi jos toinen on jäänyt. Kai se Lance on sitten siinäkin asiassa ollut vähän muita parempi.  :Hymy:  





> Asia on relevantti siinä mielessä, että  nämä vanhat asiat pitää tuoda päivänvaloon, jotta voidaan aloittaa  puhtaalta pöydältä. Armstrong on ollut lajin ja tämän yhden aikakauden  ikoni ja jos hänen asemansa on saavutettu vilpillisillä keinoilla luo se  vähän vääränlaista esikuvaa muille. Lajihan ei ole mitenkään  puhdistunut, siitä on osoituksena viimeaikaiset huippumiesten käryt sekä  epäilyt. Testaus vaan toimii paremmin kuin muissa lajeissa, vanha  kulttuuri tuntuu edelleen olevan voimissaan.



Sitä mä itse meinasinkin, että mitä se loppujen lopuksi hyödyttää, että  saadaan se suurin ikoni tuhottua. Kuinka voidaan olla sitten varmoja  etteikö ne kaikki muutkin ole ihan samanlaisia? Mun mielestä se, että  saadaan yksi kaveri kuseen ei vielä hirveästi pöytää puhdista. Jollain  pitäisi olla täydellinen lista kaikista käyttäjistä, jotta voitaisiin  pöytä puhdistaa. Ihan sama asia olisi alkaa kaivelemaan jotain vieläkin  vanhempia voittajia jne. Itse luulen, että niin kauan kuin urheilemalla  on voinut jotain henkilökohtaista etua saavuttaa, on jotkut koittaneet  sitä myös kaikin keinoin saavuttaa. Sen takia on sääntöjä ja valvontaa,  että nämä vilpin tekijät saataisiin kiinni tai ainakin kiinni jäämisen  pelote olisi olemassa. Tuskin ikinä pyöräilyä kuin muutakaan urheilua  saadaan puhtaaksi, mutta silti väittäisin uusien aineiden ja  testausmenetelmien eron viime vuosina kaventuneen eli kielletyistä  aineista kiinnijäämisen riskin olevan tällä hetkellä paljon suurempi  kuin mitä se on ollut vaikkapa 10-vuotta sitten. Siinä mielessä uskon  myös pyöräilyn puhdistuneen huomattavasti siitä 2000-luvun alun  kokonaisten tallien järjestelmällisistä doping-ohjelmista.





> Tää on kans sellanen miina mihin moni astuu.  Oikeasti ei olla yhtään mihinkään päästy niistä 90-luvun ajoista,  huippujen kynnystehot on edelleen ihan samat. Se ei oo muuttunut yhtään  mihinkään. No, 10 vuoden päästä sitten ruoditaan mitä tän hetken huiput  käytti ja kuka tiesi mitä.



Eikös nimenomaan esim. nyt Girossakin huippujen maksimitehot olleet  pikkaisen inhimillisimmillä tasoilla takavuosiin verrattuna? Vai olenko  ymmärtänyt väärin?

----------


## Ola

> Ok, no toi on toki asia erikseen jos tutkinnat kohdistuvat koko talliin ja sen toimintaan julkisilla varoilla. Mutta ei kai siinäkään voi yksin olla kyse Lancesta vaan koko tallin porukasta aina johtoportaasta pyöräilijöihin? Tarkoitus ei ole siis väitellä asiasta vaan ihan epätietoisena kysyä, että miten tää kuvio kaiken kaikkiaan menee.



Jep, ei tarve mullakaan väitellä, mutta kun luin noista jenkkilän tutkimusten taustoista, niin koko soppa tuntui saavan erilaiset mittasuhteet. Mm. Lancen exvaimon on väitetty olevan mahdollinen todistaja. 

Luulen kanssa että tutkimus ja sen tulokset koskee koko tallia, Lance vaan tulee olemaan varmasti eniten esillä. Jos homma nyt etenee johonkin suuntaan, aika näyttää.

----------


## ejex

Täällä toistetaan tuo, että Lancen apuajajat ovat suunnilleen kaikki jääneet kiinni. Maybe? En edelleenkään muista, mutta ketkä? Siis ollessaan Lancen apuajajina. Myöhempiä käryjä ei kai voi laskea Lancen viaksi?

----------


## Deve

> Eikös nimenomaan esim. nyt Girossakin huippujen maksimitehot olleet  pikkaisen inhimillisimmillä tasoilla takavuosiin verrattuna? Vai olenko  ymmärtänyt väärin?



Giro antoi ehkä vähän valoa. Mutta mä itse vähän kummastelin Basson 5.6w/kg Zoncolanilla jossa Bassolla luulisi olleen kaikki pelissä ja Mortirololla 6w/kg, ja se etappi ei edes päättynyt vielä siihen, vaan luukutettiin vielä Apricaan senkin jälkeen. Joten pieni epäilys kyllä jäi, ainakin mulle.

Mutta Tourissa on puskettava yli 6,5w/kg jos haluaa voittaa, niin se on ollut ennenkin ja on tänäkin vuonna. Ei voi mitään.

----------


## petri ok

> Ok, no toi on toki asia erikseen jos tutkinnat kohdistuvat koko talliin ja sen toimintaan julkisilla varoilla. Mutta ei kai siinäkään voi yksin olla kyse Lancesta vaan koko tallin porukasta aina johtoportaasta pyöräilijöihin? Tarkoitus ei ole siis väitellä asiasta vaan ihan epätietoisena kysyä, että miten tää kuvio kaiken kaikkiaan menee.



Lancen tapauksessa pitää muistaa, että hän omisti US Postal tallista 50%, joten siinä syy miksi hän on tulilinjalla.





> Onko noin vanhoja näytteitä enää tallessa? Ei kai? Tai jos on niin miksi  niitä ei sitten käydä läpi? Onko siinäkin jotain oikeudellisia juttuja?



WADAn mukaan on. Dopingin kannalta kilpailukielto voidaan määrätä 8 vuoden vanhenemisajan perusteella. Se on sitten toinen asia voidaanko vanhempia näytteitä käyttää osana rikosprosessia. 
Se miksei niitä ole käyty läpi onkin mielenkiintoinen juttu. Olisko raha?
Tulee mieleen vuoden 1999 Tourin näytteestä 2005 löytynyt EPO, jonka jälkeen UCI palkkasi Lancelle puolustusasianajajan, joka sai jutun lakaistuksi maton alle. Samana vuonna muuten LA antoi UCIlle 100 tonnin lahjoituksen.





> Toi jotenkin itseäni ärsyttääkin, että siinä vaiheessa sitten kun itse jäädään kiinni niin ensin kielletään viimeiseen asti oma syyllisyys ja sitte aletaan syyttelemään muita kuin pikkulapset. Tuntuu, että siitä ollaan hirveän katkeria, kun suurin piirtein kaikki muut sen ajan huiput ovat jääneet kiinni, mutta yksi ei ja vielä se ainakin jollain mittakaavalla menestynein. Joko antaisi asian olla tai sitten tulisi ihmiset ihan rehdisti julkisuuteen ja kertoisi täydellisen oman tarinansa, että milloin, mitä, kuinka paljon ja kuinka organisoidusti mitäkin aineita on käytetty.



Errare humanum est. Landis ei muuten ole tullut julkisuuteen, vaan hänen eri antidoping-organisaatioille lähettämänsä kirjeet on joku toinen vuotanut julkisuuteen. Landisin ulostuloa on kiitelty WADAn taholta.





> Sitä kyllä ihmettelen, miten se ylipäätään on mahdollista, että se eniten testatuin kaveri ei jää kiiinni, mutta esim. apuajajista sitten yksi jos toinen on jäänyt. Kai se Lance on sitten siinäkin asiassa ollut vähän muita parempi.



Onko jossain tosissaan jotain dokumentaatiota siitä, että Lance olisi maailman testatuin kaveri. Epäilen. Kaiketi häntä testataan saman verran kuin muita pyöräilijöitä.





> Sitä mä itse meinasinkin, että mitä se loppujen lopuksi hyödyttää, että  saadaan se suurin ikoni tuhottua. Kuinka voidaan olla sitten varmoja  etteikö ne kaikki muutkin ole ihan samanlaisia? Mun mielestä se, että  saadaan yksi kaveri kuseen ei vielä hirveästi pöytää puhdista. Jollain  pitäisi olla täydellinen lista kaikista käyttäjistä, jotta voitaisiin  pöytä puhdistaa. Ihan sama asia olisi alkaa kaivelemaan jotain vieläkin  vanhempia voittajia jne. Itse luulen, että niin kauan kuin urheilemalla  on voinut jotain henkilökohtaista etua saavuttaa, on jotkut koittaneet  sitä myös kaikin keinoin saavuttaa. Sen takia on sääntöjä ja valvontaa,  että nämä vilpin tekijät saataisiin kiinni tai ainakin kiinni jäämisen  pelote olisi olemassa. Tuskin ikinä pyöräilyä kuin muutakaan urheilua  saadaan puhtaaksi, mutta silti väittäisin uusien aineiden ja  testausmenetelmien eron viime vuosina kaventuneen eli kielletyistä  aineista kiinnijäämisen riskin olevan tällä hetkellä paljon suurempi  kuin mitä se on ollut vaikkapa 10-vuotta sitten. Siinä mielessä uskon  myös pyöräilyn puhdistuneen huomattavasti siitä 2000-luvun alun  kokonaisten tallien järjestelmällisistä doping-ohjelmista.



Näiden viime käryjen ja WADAn asiantuntijoiden lausuntojen perusteella, olen varsin skeptinen. EPO-käryt ovat vain todella huonoa tuuria, jos kerran EPOa ei saa kahdeksan tunnin jälkeen havaittua näytteestä.

----------


## JohnPaulHuckley

Kai tämän tutkinnan perussyy on se, että asiaa pengotaan vähän laajemmin jenkkipyöräilyn tiimoilta. Tällä ei varmaankaan ole sellaista lähtökohtaa, että ensisijaisesti pyöräilyä haluttaisiin putsata lajina. Tätä on tehty siellä yleisurheilun ja baseballin tiimoilta viimeaikoina. (Suomalaisittain jännittää, koska asioita alkaa tapahtua NHLssä.) Kivahan tietysti olisi, että asenteet alkaisivat kasojen pöyhimisen myötä muuttua. Näinhän kävi ranskalaisen pyöräilyn osalta kun Festina-asiat pamahti tuulettimeen. 

Lanceahan on epäilty useaan otteeseen ja eriasteisia todisteitakin on esitetty. Eniten ärsyttää äijän asenne näitä kohtaan, jotka ovat puhuneet suunsa puhtaaksi. Toinen huolestuttava seikka on tämän ei ole ikinä jäänyt kiinni testeissä -mantran hokeminen. Ikäänkuin tässä nyt olisi siitä kyse. Tällainen ajattelu nimenomaan on sitä kulttuuria, joka pitäisi kitkeä kestävyyslajeista pois sen lisäksi, että käyttöä perustellaan sillä, että muutkin oletettavasti käyttävät ja ilman ei voi pärjätä. 

Mitä noihin kynnystehojen näennäiseen putoamiseen tulee, niin onhan testimenetelmät kehittyneet sellaisiksi, että ihan niin paksuilla seoksilla ei voi enää sotkea kuin joskus Bjarne Riisin aikana. Toisaalta välineiden parantuminen ei hirveästi tuossa näy, joten se ehkä tukisi sitä, että vähän puhtaampaa on ainakin. Mutta edelleen näyttää joidenkin osalta pätevän se, että kaikki on sallittua kunhan ei jää kiinni.

----------


## vetooo

> Täällä toistetaan tuo, että Lancen apuajajat ovat suunnilleen kaikki jääneet kiinni. Maybe? En edelleenkään muista, mutta ketkä? Siis ollessaan Lancen apuajajina. Myöhempiä käryjä ei kai voi laskea Lancen viaksi?



*Lance Armstrongin apuajajat Ranskan ympäriajossa 1999 - 2005*

Antaneet positiivisen näytteen dopingtestissä tai myönteet käyttäneensä kiellettyjä aineita:

Frankie Andreu (USA): EPO 1999 (myönsi asian 2006, mutta ei jäänyt koskaan  kiinni testeissä)
Manuel Beltran (ESP): EPO 2008
 Tyler Hamilton (USA): Veridoping 2004, DHEA 2009
Roberto Heras (ESP): EPO 2005
Floyd Landis (USA): Testosteroni 2006

Eivät ole koskaan antaneet positiivista dopingnäytettä, tai eivät ole myöntäneet käyttäneensä kiellettyjä aineita:

Jose Azevedo (POR)
 Pascal Derame (FRA)
 Vjatsheslav Ekimov (RUS)
George Hincapie (USA)
Benoit Joachim (LUX)
Steffen Kjaergaard (NOR)
Kevin Livingston (USA)
 Peter Meinert-Nielsen (DEN)
Benjamin Noval (ESP)
 Pavel Padrnos (CZE)
Victor Hugo Pena (COL)
Jaroslav Popovitsh (UKR)
 Jose Luis Rubiera (ESP)
Paolo Savoldelli (ITA)
 Christian Vandevelde (USA)
Cedric Vasseur (FRA)
Jonathan Vaughters (USA)_

Lista tehty ulkomuistista, joten virheitä löytynee "puhtaiden-listalta". Kaikki Armstrongin apuajajat Tourissa 1999 - 2005 ovat kuitenkin jommalla kummalla listalla.

Joku ansiokas henkilö kasannut lontoolaiselle foorumille listan US Postalin / Discovery Channelin 1999 - 2005 Tour-kuskien dopinghistoriasta. Click!
_

----------


## Sambody

> Täällä toistetaan tuo, että Lancen apuajajat ovat suunnilleen kaikki jääneet kiinni. Maybe? En edelleenkään muista, mutta ketkä? Siis ollessaan Lancen apuajajina. Myöhempiä käryjä ei kai voi laskea Lancen viaksi?



Niin siis trendihän noissa onkin, että Bruyneelin tiimistä lähdettyä käry käy. Eikä noitakaan ole liiemmälti kai ollut? Näin lonkalta tulee mieleen Landis, Heras, Beltran, Hamilton ja Frei ovat ainakin heppuja, joilla käry käynyt myöhemmässä vaiheessa uraa. Lähinnähän tuo herättää ajatuksia siihen suuntaan, että Bruyneelin johtamana asiat on tehty tälläkin saralla paremmin. Ja miksi käry kävisikään, jos kerran UCI:ta voitelemalla on saatu käryjä katoamaan(tämä siis näitä Landiksen syytöksiä).

----------


## asb

> *
> Armstrongin apuajajat Tourissa 1999-2005*



Lähteenä wikipedia ja google.

Käryt:
Manuel Beltran (ESP) 2008
Tyler Hamilton (USA) 2004, 2007, 2009
Roberto Heras (ESP) 2005
Floyd Landis (USA) 2006

Tunnustukset:
Frankie Andreu (USA) 1995 ja 1999
Floyd Landis (USA) 2002-2006


Edit: Vetooo se vaan on nopea...

----------


## vetooo

> Edit: Vetooo se vaan on nopea...



Ei tarvitse olla nopea, kun nuo muiistaa hyvin.  :Leveä hymy: 
_
Joku ansiokas henkilö kasannut lontoolaiselle foorumille listan US  Postalin / Discovery Channelin 1999 - 2005 Tour-kuskien  dopinghistoriasta. Click!_

----------


## Deve

Näyttää aika vanhalta, kuva kyllä taitaa valehdella tässä tapauksessa jonkun verran. No, ens vuonna voi Lance ajaa sitten Voigtin ja Cuestan kanssa M40 sarjaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ejex

> Näyttää aika vanhalta, kuva kyllä taitaa valehdella tässä tapauksessa jonkun verran. No, ens vuonna voi Lance ajaa sitten Voigtin ja Cuestan kanssa M40 sarjaa



Niin, voin kokemuksest kertoa, että kun vanha mies pannaan laihtumaan, niin muuttuu kovin ryppyiseksi. Jos halua näyttää nuorelta kannattaa pitää iho kireällä sopivan rasvakerroksen avulla. Eddyhän ei näytä vanhalta

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Niin, voin kokemuksest kertoa, että kun vanha mies pannaan laihtumaan, niin muuttuu kovin ryppyiseksi. Jos halua näyttää nuorelta kannattaa pitää iho kireällä sopivan rasvakerroksen avulla. Eddyhän ei näytä vanhalta



No, Lance ei ole mikään vanha mies alle 40-kymppisenä.
Pistipähän hän ei kovin kauaa sitten jälkikasvun alulle yhdellä kiveksellään. Lääkärit ihmettetelivät että sekin onnistui. Lance varmasti tehnyt isyystestit tälläisessä tilanteessa.
Sitä paitsi ei Lance ole ryppyinen eikä hän kovinkaan paljoa ole laihduttanut.

Miehen ihon on paksumpaa sekä siellä on enemmän kollageeniä kuin naisella.
Tupakointi on yksi suurin tekijä joka ohentaa ja huonontaa ihoa. 

Go, Lance, Go!

----------


## Stone

> No, Lance ei ole mikään vanha mies alle 40-kymppisenä.
> Pistipähän hän ei kovin kauaa sitten jälkikasvun alulle yhdellä kiveksellään. Lääkärit ihmettetelivät että sekin onnistui. Lance varmasti tehnyt isyystestit tälläisessä tilanteessa.
> Sitä paitsi ei Lance ole ryppyinen eikä hän kovinkaan paljoa ole laihduttanut.
> 
> Miehen ihon on paksumpaa sekä siellä on enemmän kollageeniä kuin naisella.
> Tupakointi on yksi suurin tekijä joka ohentaa ja huonontaa ihoa. 
> 
> Go, Lance, Go!



Pakkaseen LA:n siemenet laitettiin syövän alkuvaiheessa. Ei ainoastaan pyöräilystä-kirjassa mainittiin se.
Kyllä kokoajan auringossa oleilu vanhentaa ihoa, mut ei toi LA näytä ikäistään vanhemmalta.
Sillä on varmaan jäänyt tupakat ja juopottelu vähemmälle. :-)

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Pakkaseen LA:n siemenet laitettiin syövän alkuvaiheessa. Ei ainoastaan pyöräilystä-kirjassa mainittiin se.
> Kyllä kokoajan auringossa oleilu vanhentaa ihoa, mut ei toi LA näytä ikäistään vanhemmalta.
> Sillä on varmaan jäänyt tupakat ja juopottelu vähemmälle. :-)



Kiitos vaan suuresta tiedonjakamisestasi!
Jatka samaan tapaan!

Kuitenkin nyt lehtitietojen mukaan tämä viimeinen raskaus on tapahtunut nimenomaan luonnonmetelmällä eikä keinosiemennyksellä. Parille raskaus oli tullut yllätyksenä koska se oli lääkärien mukaan yhdellä kiveksellä hyvin epätodennäköistä.
Tietenkin mahdollisuus on aina totuuden muuttamiseen. Joka tapauksessa iloinen perhetapahtuma menetelmästä riippumatta.

----------


## tiger

Lance twitterissä:


             " Anyone else getting sick and  tired of this bullshit? http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cyclin...ory?id=5271000"

Jos on puhdas kuin pulmunen, niin mikäs siinä nyt niin v*taa?

----------


## rhubarb

> Jos on puhdas kuin pulmunen, niin mikäs siinä nyt niin v*taa?



Varmaan esmes se että tullaan vaikkapa kello 4:30 pyytämään pissanäytettä. Aiheellisuudesta voi olla montaa mieltä mutta ammattiurheilijoilla on aika epäinhimilliset olot noiden kanssa välillä. Miltä tuntuisi jos joutuisit ilmoittamaan tunnin tarkkuudella missä olet 6kk päästä?

Puhtaille urheilijoille, ja näidenkin henkilöydestä tai ylipäänsä olemassaolosta voi olla useampaa kantaa, tämä on aika hurjaa touhua.

Kyynisesti voisi arvella että Lance tietää että testaajat tietävät että häneltä ei likaista näytettä tule (syystä tai toisesta) ja tämä on kaikki vain kiusaa eikä tarkoituksenmukaista.

----------


## vetooo

Ihan turhaan yksikään prokuski kitisee jostain testausajankohdista. Itsepähän ovat ajaneet itsensä moiseen tilanteeseen.

----------


## petri ok

Myönnetään, että vielä alkukeväällä itsekin ihmettelin noita testauksen ajankohtia, mutta Thomas Frein tunnustukset sekä Landisin paljastukset ja WADAn kommentit niihin, ovat jälleen kerran avanneet silmäni. Olisi hienoa, jos ammattipyöräilystä voitaisiin puhua ilman puheita douppauksesta, mutta ei se ole peilin vika, jos kuva ei miellytä.

Lanken suhtautuminen henkilöihin, jotka ovat douppauksesta avautuneet, on toisinaan outoa. Vuoden 1999 Tourilla Armstrong katsoi oikeudekseen mussuttaa Alpe d'Huezin etapilla koko ajan Christophe Bassons'ille.

Nyt on AFLD pomo Bordry jo vihjannut, että tämän vuoden Tourilla saattavat poliisivoimat ottaa johdon omiin käsiinsä. Ja kun kyse on Ranskasta, nämä puheet kannattaa ottaa tosissaan. Heinäkuussa saattavat santarmit tulla konepistoolit kädessä tutkimaan joukkueiden majoitustiloja. Se jää sitten nähtäväksi löytävätkö he mitään. Tosin jos historiaa vähän katselee, niin tuskinpa he sieltä tyhjien todistepussien kanssa palaavat.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ihan turhaan yksikään prokuski kitisee jostain testausajankohdista. Itsepähän ovat ajaneet itsensä moiseen tilanteeseen.



Nii. Paitsi ne jotka ajavat puhtaana.

----------


## vetooo

> Nii. Paitsi ne jotka ajavat puhtaana.



Tuosta tuli mieleen eräs Linus Gerdemannista kertova artikkeli.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/41...nsparency.aspx

Armstrong lopetti testitulostensa julkaisemisen netissä heti, kun kielteisen sävyiset keskustelut virisivät jonkun tanskalaistohtorin aloitteesta. Kaikki testitulokset ja niiden arvot pitäisi julkistaa läpinäkyvästi. Miksi niitä pitää pantata? Yksityisyyden suoja? Siinäpä kai tuo syy.

----------


## Soolo

> Tuosta tuli mieleen eräs Linus Gerdemannista kertova artikkeli.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/41...nsparency.aspx
> 
> Armstrong lopetti testitulostensa julkaisemisen netissä heti, kun kielteisen sävyiset keskustelut virisivät jonkun tanskalaistohtorin aloitteesta. Kaikki testitulokset ja niiden arvot pitäisi julkistaa läpinäkyvästi. Miksi niitä pitää pantata? Yksityisyyden suoja? Siinäpä kai tuo syy.




Ja sitten oli vielä tämä mediatemppu
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/12/sp...12cycling.html

----------


## vetooo

Myös Armstrong on liittynyt laajaan vuvuzela-vihaajakuntaan!  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.timeslive.co.za/sport/soc...ch---Armstrong

----------


## vetooo

Ei se nyt niin kovin ylipainoiselta näytä... Naamavärkissä on varmaan enemmän ryppyjä kuin nahkaa.

----------


## petri ok

Eipä Lanke tuntunut kovin tyytyväiseltä tuohon lehden kanteen.
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/45...ver-photo.aspx




> Just saw the cover of the new Outside mag w/  yours truly on it. Nice photoshop on a plain t-shirt guys. That's some  lame bullshit. #weak"







> "Big F**cking Deal"



Kääntäkää ite, emmie kehtaa kirosanoja kirjottaa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Lance ajoi Sveitsissä toiseksi, ei huonosti, vaikka vastus ei ollut ihan kovinta luokkaa.

----------


## Deve

Toi Armstrongin asento on ihan karsea, kun vertaa liukkaaseen Millariin. Ja Millar ei ainakaan 2008 pystynyt tuottamaan kuin "vain" 400 wattia, luulis sen verran Lankelta löytyvän heinäkuussa. Mutta tuo asento on niin paska että tappaa kaiken vauhdin.

----------


## YT

No maha on tiellä.

----------


## steelmän

Meinasinkin ennen viimeistä kommenttia sanoa että yhtä paska ku mulla ...... ja nyt se isoin syykin taisi tulla ilmi .....

----------


## vetooo

> No maha on tiellä.



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Haha! Kiitokset ilmaisista maanantai-nauruista! Hekottelin (siis oikeasti) tuolle neljän sanan lauseelle oikein kunnolla!  :Leveä hymy: 

Vakavammin ottaen, eikö se Lance käynyt joskus keväällä tuulitunnelitesteissä, joilla pyrittiin saamaan tuo asento vuosien 1999-2005 kaltaiseksi. Viime vuoden Ranskan ympäriajossa TT-asento oli aivan karmea. Kroppa oli niin pirun pystyasennossa. Nyt näyttää olevan sama ongelma, vaikka juuri tätä yrittiin hioa kevään tuulitunnelikokeissa.

----------


## Mrk70

Laittais ny edes tollasen asennon mikä oli  joskus vanhoina hyvinä aikoina..'

Siis eikö Lance enää (mahan takia) taivu matalaan asentoon vai eikö ne insinöörit vaan osaa eikä ymmärrä että matalemmalla asennolla pääsee kovempaa...

----------


## vetooo

Analyysiä Armstrongin tempoasennoista Youtuben videolla.

----------


## rhubarb

> Siis eikö Lance enää (mahan takia) taivu matalaan asentoon vai eikö ne insinöörit vaan osaa eikä ymmärrä että matalemmalla asennolla pääsee kovempaa...



Ei ne siellä ammattilaiskuvioissa näistä tiedä mitään, senhän näkee jo siitä kuinka monta kertaa Millar on Armstrongin päihittänyt  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Ensinnäkin kuva on otettu sellaisesta kulmasta ja asennosta että se vääristää vatsan mittasuhteet. Melkeinpä kenelle tahansa pyöräilijälle saadan tuollainen vatsa. Siltä varalta että joku otti sen tosissaan.

Mitä sitten itse asentoon tulee niin Lasse ei selvästikkään ole siinä asennossa mihin pyörä on säädetty. Sen näkee käsiotteen paikasta.
Onko siihen sitten joku luonnollinen syy vai onko kyseessä se että hän ei vaan osaa polkea siinä oikeassa asennossa?
Tietyllä varauksella kannattaa suhtautua kuvan todistusvoimaan koska hän saattaa olla aivan samalla lenkillä jossain muussa kohdassa siinä oikeassa asennossa.

Kuitenkin spekulaatio Lassen aika-ajotekniikasta on hyvin aiheellista.
Joskus näyttää että Lassen ajosta puuttuu tiettyä liikkeen puhtautta, jota tarvitaan voittamisen edellyttämään kehon hyvän mekaanisen hyötysuhteen saavuttamiseen.

Armstrong tietää varsin hyvin että peesissä on kevyempää. Siksi hän pyrkii lataamaan kaikki ennakkosuosikin paikan paineet muille. Ei ole aivan varmaa että hän otti kaikkea irti itsestään. Toinen juttu on myös se että osallistuminen voisi vaarantua jos Tourin järjestäjillä olisi vihiä siitä että Lasse olisi niin kovassa kunnosssa että hän pystyisi voittamaan Tourin. Eihän sellaista voisi sallia!

Mikähän Armstrongin paino on nyt ja miten se vertautuu aikaisempiin vuosiin? Eiköhän tänä vuonna tarvittaisiin keveämpää painoa, koska vuoria on nyt enemmän.

Oli miten oli, hienoa nähdä Armstrong Tourissa.







> Lance ajoi Sveitsissä toiseksi, ei huonosti, vaikka vastus ei ollut ihan kovinta luokkaa.

----------


## Ola

Huimaa spekulointia yhden kuvan (?) perusteella! Katotaan sitten kun puomi kaatuu kuinka kampi pyörii.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Kannattanee jokaisen ite kokeilla paljon sille mahalle jää kokoa kun tiputtaa rasvat esim. tuolle tasolle kuin Lancella näyttää kuvissa olevan. Kenties joku on myös huomannut että vatsa saattaa pullistua ihan hengityksenkin mukana...? Eli kannattanee jättää turha paskanjauhanta jättää ja mennä vaikka kattelemaan omaa mahaa peilistä, on tää siinä määrin jo kulunut juttu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Kannattanee jokaisen ite kokeilla paljon sille mahalle jää kokoa kun tiputtaa rasvat esim. tuolle tasolle kuin Lancella näyttää kuvissa olevan. Kenties joku on myös huomannut että vatsa saattaa pullistua ihan hengityksenkin mukana...? Eli kannattanee jättää turha paskanjauhanta jättää ja mennä vaikka kattelemaan omaa mahaa peilistä, on tää siinä määrin jo kulunut juttu



Täytyy myös ottaa huomioon että GT-kuskien vatsaontelon täytyy olla aika iso energiavajeen paikkaamiseksi  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Soolo

> No maha on tiellä.



Nauroin ihan kippurassa kun kuin tän, aivan loistava heitto YT!  :Leveä hymy: 

Vakavasti ottaen, eiköhän Ferrari ole luonut appelsiinimehut kohdalleen heinäkuuksi ja suurmestari lentää taas....  :Vink: 
Oma veikkaus on että suurmestari voittaa reilulla minuutilla Tourin, niin kovaa kuntokäyrää on tehnyt.
Ja pyöräilyn uskottavuus putoaa alle nollan.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Nauroin ihan kippurassa kun kuin tän, aivan loistava heitto YT! 
> 
> Vakavasti ottaen, eiköhän Ferrari ole luonut *appelsiinimehut* kohdalleen heinäkuuksi ja suurmestari lentää taas.... 
> Oma veikkaus on että suurmestari voittaa reilulla minuutilla Tourin, niin kovaa kuntokäyrää on tehnyt.
> Ja pyöräilyn uskottavuus putoaa alle nollan.

----------


## Lasse Vahvakäsi

Jos aerobista kapasiteettia löytyy litroissa mitattuna hieman normaalia reilummin, niin kyllä tuon aika-ajo asennon on syytäkin olla sellainen, että pötsi on pullollaan. Tulee sisuskaluilla muutoin ahdasta, jos pallealihas lihas moukaroi niitä jatkuvasti kasaan. Alaselän ja lantion seudun asento on kyllä sen näköinen, että taitaa vanhuksella lihakset olla jo aika kireinä viikon kisailun jälkeen.

----------


## Soolo

Aika harvinaista luettavaa jenkkimedialta...

http://outside.away.com/outside/cult...010.html?imw=Y

----------


## ejex

> Aika harvinaista luettavaa jenkkimedialta...
> 
> http://outside.away.com/outside/cult...010.html?imw=Y



 
Niin no, kattokaapa lehden nimi!

----------


## vetooo

*Armstrongin Twitter, ti 22.6.2010 illalla

*Headed to the Pyrenees now.
about 7 hours ago

Driving to our hotel in the middle of nowhere. Got some Ronnie James Dio on the iPod. May he RIP.
about 5 hours ago
*
Pull up to the hotel and drug testers waiting. Two agencies as well! AFLD and the UCI.* Nice communication guys.
about 5 hours ago
*
For the record - I don't mind the controls. Part of the game. Test me anytime, anywhere, result will always be the same, nothing to find.*
about 3 hours ago

Varsinkin tämä viimeinen tweettaus...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Puavo

Holier than thou...

----------


## makkejr

No on se hyvä että ainakin suurmestari "sotkee"puhtaasti!

----------


## gali

*lancearmstrong* 
             Last hard ride before the TdF.  Test on the Col de la Madone. Record time? No. Close to it? Yes. I'm  ready.

Lance on iskussa, kun Touri alkaa.

----------


## Soolo

Suurmestari on valmis, lisää syytöksiä tulossa?

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/46...best-form.aspx

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Suurmestari on valmis, lisää syytöksiä tulossa?
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/46...best-form.aspx



Tavalla tai toisella yritetään estää Armstrongin osallistuminen Touriin.
Artikkelin julkaisuajankohta on juuri siten että se saattaa antaa mahdollisuuden ja tekosyyn estää Shackin osallistumisen kilpailuun.

----------


## petri ok

> Tavalla tai toisella yritetään estää Armstrongin osallistuminen Touriin.
> Artikkelin julkaisuajankohta on juuri siten että se saattaa antaa mahdollisuuden ja tekosyyn estää Shackin osallistumisen kilpailuun.



Osallistumisen estämiseen tarvitaan kyllä hivenen enemmän konkreettista kuin pelkkä artikkeli. Julkaisun ajankohta antaa kuitenkin sille artikkelille enemmän julkisuutta ja kyllä media sen tietää.

----------


## vetooo

Jos nuo Col de la Madonella kellotetut ajat pitävät paikkansa, Armstrong on helvetin kovassa kunnossa.



> The Texan has long used the climb near Nice as a  gauge of his condition. Several accounts detail that he would conduct  tests on the climb with the doctor Michele Ferrari, trying to scale the  mountain in the quickest possible time and then having lactic acid  levels examined. 
> 
> The calculations would then show how many watts per kilogram he could  sustain. A ballpark figure of 6.7 w/kg was considered ideal for the  rider. His comments today suggest that he is very close to that mark.



LA on Contadorin kahdesta suurimmasta haastajasta. Tästä toisesta haastajasta sitten myöhemmin.

----------


## Deve

Mä suhtaudun noihin Armstrongin juttuihin pienellä varauksella, jos prologi kulkee niin sitten voi olla noilla jutuilla jo vähän katetta. Tähän asti puheet on ollu vaan puheita. Nyt pitäs jotain alkaa tehdäkin pikkuhiljaa, 2 vuottahan tässä on jo ooteltu.

----------


## ejex

> Mä suhtaudun noihin Armstrongin juttuihin pienellä varauksella, jos prologi kulkee niin sitten voi olla noilla jutuilla jo vähän katetta. Tähän asti puheet on ollu vaan puheita. Nyt pitäs jotain alkaa tehdäkin pikkuhiljaa, 2 vuottahan tässä on jo ooteltu.



Mitäs oot ootellu? Voittoja kisassa kun kisassa? Podium TdF:ssähän ei ole mitään noin vanhalta taukoa pitäneeltä äijältä, kun vuoret nousee ihan ulkomuistista ja maailman doupatuin urheiljijahan tuon on sitä paitsi..........jne.

----------


## Deve

> Mitäs oot ootellu?



Sitä kun on kerrottu olevan siinä entisessä iskussa, kuten viime vuonna ennen Touria. Ei se siltä kuitenkaan näyttänyt, joo podium ihan jees tietty. Päällimmäisenä mulle tulee mieleen viime Tourista vaan se karmea Annecyn aika-ajo mieleen, se oli kaukana 99-05 vuosista.

Nää jutut on mulle ihan höpöhöpö-juttuja siihen asti kunnes alkaa ne jalat puhua twitterin sijasta. Lauantaina nähdään sitten.

----------


## kontio

> Nää jutut on mulle ihan höpöhöpö-juttuja siihen asti kunnes alkaa ne  jalat puhua twitterin sijasta. Lauantaina nähdään sitten.



Sanoisin, että LA:n asemassa on varaa puhua vaikka sillä twitterillä. Koskee toki myös Deveä heti kun on vastaavat rastit ruudussa...  :Leveä hymy: 

Iso asia, mikä merkkaa paljon pitkässä tourissa (uskoisin, en ole ikinä kokeillut) on palautuminen. 35-40v vanhukset valittelee suunnistusmaailmassa että kolmas kisa viikossa alkaa olla jo rajoilla, ei vaan toivu tarpeeksi nopeasti. Päivä tai pari menee kuten ennenkin, mutta sitten alkaa tökkimään.

Tässä mielessä tuo lähelle ennätystä Madonella on ihan uskottavaa, mutta silti todennäköisesti ei kykene Schleckin ja Contadorin vauhtiin 3.viikolla. 
edit_ vaikka kyllähän se kuulostaa aika kovalta että samoja aikoja ajaisi nyt mitä aikanaan, sen verran kovaa meni joskus. Noh, henkistä peliä kuten norjalaisten hiihtäjien astmalääkkeet 90-luvun alkupuolella.

Mutta edelleenkin, 99-05 rastit ruudussa ja varaa huudella "mitä huvittaa"

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Osallistumisen estämiseen tarvitaan kyllä hivenen enemmän konkreettista kuin pelkkä artikkeli. Julkaisun ajankohta antaa kuitenkin sille artikkelille enemmän julkisuutta ja kyllä media sen tietää.



Pitkän uransa aikana Lasse on hankkinut itselleen joukon vihamiehiä, jotka verisesti haluavat nähdä ukon kaatuvan.
Toivon tosissaan että itse päällikkö voi osallistua Touriin. Niin paljon se tuo itse kilpailuun lisäarvoa vaikka tuskin voittaa.

Varmasti Lasse on käyttänyt douppia siinä missä kanssakilpailijansa.
Todennäköisesti Ulrich olisi voittanut Armstrongin, jos vain olisi ollut yhtä älykäs ja määrätietoinen kuin Lasse.

Kuka tietää että Lassella olisi käytössään jokin aivan uudellainen douppi käytössään, jota ei pystytä todentamaan.

----------


## viller

Lancen Twitter:

And yes, this will be final Tour de France. It's been a great ride. Looking forward to 3 great weeks.

...

Doh, sorry, meant "my" final Tour.

----------


## Soolo

http://bicycling.com/tour-de-france/...lance-win-tour

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Tänä vuonna ei ole murrettu luita ja muutenkin on tainnut valmistautuminen mennä paljon viime vuotta paremmin. Viime vuonna taisi isä aurinkoinen lähteä takki auki sotaan eikä edes nostanut bärssettään satulasta Contan viedessä Tourin voiton. Tänä vuonna ei ole varmasti jätetty mitään sattuman varaan eikä taatusti anneta sattumalle mahdollisuutta seuraavan kuukauden aikana.

Saa Conta ajaa tukkaputkella jos aikoo viedä voiton tänä vuonna. Vanhuksilla kyllä se maksimi aerobinen kunto on ollut laskussa jo useamman vuoden, eli ehkä siellä on paikkoja missä saa Lancen ahtaalle. Kyllä se sieltä palautuu jos ei tarvitse turhan usein ja pitkään punaisella piiputtaa. Jos antaa (ts. jos ei muuhun kykene) Shackin viedä kisaa, niin sen junan peesistä ei paljon isketä ja sitten menee voitto Teksasiin.

----------


## kpyora

Lance pääsi hetkeksi ykkösuutoseksi HS:n nettisivulla.  :Hymy:

----------


## ejex

Pelkään pahoin ettei Armstrong lue tätä trediä, eikä paljoa välitä meidän valistuneista mielipiteistä, joten eiköhän siirrytä asiaan lauantaina. Ei sen tartte voittaa todistaakseen jotain, mutta laji on saanut huiman nosteen paluunsa ansiosta. Jopa suomalainen media jaksaa jauhaa noita 10 vuoden takaisia juttuja.
PS. Twitter on loistokeksintö! Kuka tahansa voi sanoa mitä huvittaa, jopa julkkikset.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Tuossa on sitten New York Times:n artikkeli.
Toivottavasti tällä ei ole mitään merkitystä Lassen osallistumiselle.
Aivan se sama mitä tapahtuu Tourin jälkeen.
Lassehan ilmoitti juuri että tämä on hänen viimeinen Tourinsa (Twitter).

Doh, sorry, meant "my" *final* Tour. 

And yes, this will be *final* Tour de France. It's been a great ride. Looking forward to 3 great weeks.

----------


## kontio

> maksimi aerobinen kunto on ollut laskussa



Mikäs tuo mahtaa olla? Anaerobista kai hait...typo  :Hymy: 

Aiheesta puheenollen, onko kävelykisa verrattavissa siihen, kuka kuiskaa kovimpaa??

----------


## OJ

> Mikäs tuo mahtaa olla? Anaerobista kai hait...typo 
> 
> Aiheesta puheenollen, onko kävelykisa verrattavissa siihen, kuka kuiskaa kovimpaa??



En tiedä anaerobisesta, mutta mahdollisesti/melko todennäköisesti sekin ottaa vanhemmiten osumaa. Maantiepyöräilyssä anaerobinen kapasiteetti ei kuitenkaan ole se tärkein rajoittava tekijä ääritapauksia lukuunottamatta ja Lance ei varmasti lukeudu tähän ääriporukkaan. Maksimi aerobinen kapasiteetti laskee auttamatta siitä ~30 ikävuodesta lähtien miehillä ja kun tämä on se absoluuttinen laktaattikynnyksen katto, niin se vaikuttaa välillisesti. Voipi taas olla väärää tietoa.

Lancen luulisi edelleenkin olevan selvästi yli 6 watin iskussa jos madonella pääsi lähelle ennätystään.

----------


## kontio

> Maksimi aerobinen kapasiteetti laskee auttamatta siitä ~30 ikävuodesta  lähtien miehillä ja kun tämä on se absoluuttinen laktaattikynnyksen  katto, niin se vaikuttaa välillisesti. Voipi taas olla väärää tietoa.



Puhutaankohan me nyt samasta asiasta?

Melkeinpä sanoisin, että aerobinen kynnys ei huonone lainkaan 30 ikävuoden kohdalla, ei varmaan vielä 40 vuotiaanakaan.
Maksimit ja tässä puuhassa (kuten missä tahansa kestävyysurheilussa) olennainen anaerobinen kynnys sitä vastoin tipahtanee koska vauhtiominaisuudet "kangistuvat", ja sen myötä taloudellisuus huononee.

Tätä perustelen sillä, että moni Suomen rankingilla sijoilla 10-100 pyörivä "entinen huippusuunnistaja" linttaa edelleen mattotestissä aerobisen kynnyksen juoksuvauhteja sinne 3.40-3.50/km paikkeille, mutta maksimitonnin tai kympin vauhti vain lähenee tuota aerobista kynnysvauhtia uhkaavasti.

Tyyliin: ennen aek 3.40/km 10km 30min, nykyään aek 3.45/km ja 10km 33min syystä että jalat eivät liiku enää tarpeeksi taloudellisesti tarpeeksi kovaa, eikä elimistön maitohaponsietokykykään ole äärirajoilla samanlaista kuin ennen.

Maratonillahan tuo ilmiö ei sinänsä haittaa, kuten ei pyöräilyssäkään yleensä kun suoritus tehdään hieman aerobisen kynnyksen yläpuolella tyliin 150-160 sykkeillä. Paitsi aika-ajot ja all-out ylämäet. Ja siellähän ne ratkaisut on tavattu tehdä...

----------


## OJ

Melkein samasta asiasta puhutaan...maksimi aerobinen -> hana-auki oksennus suussa sen 5-8 min tulkinnasta riippuen missä tiltataan hapenoton rajoitinta vasten. Anaerobinen/LT/laktaatti/ylä -kynnys -> suunnilleen tällä mennään tunnin verran kunhan vauhdinjako toimii. Aerobinen/ala-kynnys -> kovan maantiekisan keskiarvot taitavat asettua tälle tasolle.

Mun käsittääkseni yläkynnystä voi vielä kehittää vanhoilla päivilläänkin, mutta varsinkin hyvin harjoitelleella (Lance) tämä on vaikeaa/mahdotonta kun aerobinen maksimikapasiteetti laskee.

Rapistumista voi tietty hidastaa harjoittelemalla. Ei Lancella olisi "mitään" jakoa come-backinsä kanssa jos ei olisi juoksennellut ja ajellut maastossa taukonsa aikana.

Edit: menee aiheen ohi siihen malliin, että voisi siirtää nää pari viestiä sopivampaan ketjuun.

----------


## Deve

Ei kannata unohtaa Ferrarin kykyjä hienosäätää konetta, ehkä se on tälle vuodelle keksiny jotain kivaa. Jos käykin niin että voitto menisi Teksasiin niin kannattaa seurata CN:n foorumeita..monelta varmaan keittää "hieman" yli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kontio

> Melkein samasta asiasta puhutaan...maksimi aerobinen -> hana-auki  oksennus suussa sen 5-8 min tulkinnasta riippuen missä tiltataan  hapenoton rajoitinta vasten. Anaerobinen/LT/laktaatti/ylä -kynnys ->  suunnilleen tällä mennään tunnin verran kunhan vauhdinjako toimii.  Aerobinen/ala-kynnys -> kovan maantiekisan keskiarvot taitavat  asettua tälle tasolle.



Noniin... nyt puhutaan taas kai samasta asiasta  :Hymy:  Tuota termiä maksimi aerobinen en kyllä edelleenkään allekirjoita, (tai sitten olen elänyt tynnyrissä), mutta asiassa taisi olla pointti kohdallaan.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

11 kuukautta sitten 93. Tourin jälkeen arvelin näin:

"Ensi vuonna LA jää väistämättä nuorempien jalkoihin - lähinnä iän  puolesta. Nyt jo lähes fysiikan lakien vastaisesti mainiosti pärjännyt  LA ei nouse TOP10 itse Tourilla enää koskaan. 

 Tämä johtuu yksinkertaisesti siitä syystä, että ikä vähentää väistämättä  maksimaalista suorituskykyä, mm. sydämen maksimisyke laskee, joka  vaikuttaa harjoitustasoihin ja palautumiseen."

----------


## kontio

> mm. sydämen maksimisyke laskee, joka  vaikuttaa harjoitustasoihin ja  palautumiseen."




Mitä meinaat harjoitustasoilla? vauhteja? tehoja? rasitusta?

Eihän sydämen sykkeellä ole palautumisen kanssa mitään tekemistä. Tai esitä joku teoria, miksi olisi? Sitten uskon  :Hymy: 
Eniten siihen taitaapi vaikuttaa lihasten kyky kääntää katabolia anaboliaksi, ja se varmaan heikkenee eniten hormonitasojen putoamisella. Jokainen keski-ikäinen varmaan on jotain muutosta huomannut sitten teinivuosien  :Hymy:  (en siis itse kuulu keski-ikäsiin)

"Harjoitustasot" ja palautuminenhan sitten tietysti liittyvät toisiinsa, meinattiin tasoilla sitten mitä tahansa...
Kovan pohjan päälle voi pariksi vuodeksi rakentaa hyvänkin kisavireen "turhan" määrän mättämisen minimoimalla ja tehoihin keskittymällä, mutta ei se loputtomiin kestä... uskoisin, että Lance on tiedostanut asian ja keskittynyt olennaiseen.

----------


## petri ok

Jotenkin tuntuu, että Lancen viime ja mahdollisesti tämän vuoden saavutuksia katsotaan hieman vääristyneesti. 7 TdF voiton jälkeen ainoastaan voitto katsotaan onnistumiseksi, vaikka podium sijoitus, TOP-10 sijoitus olisi monelle unelmien täyttymys.

Iästä vielä: voittaessaan 2005 Lance Armstrong oli kaikkien aikojen viidenneksi vanhin Tourin voittaja.
Nestorit keltaisessa paidassa TOP-6
1. TdF 1922 Firmin Lambot 36v 4kk 9pv
2. TdF 1923 Henri Pelissier 34v 6kk
3. TdF 1948 Gino Bartali 34v 7pv
4. TdF 1926 Lucien Buysse 33v 10kk 7pv
5. TdF 2005 Lance Armstrong 33v 10kk 6pv (ero 4. sijaan siis 1 päivä)
6. TdF 1980 Joop Zoetemelk 33v 7kk 17pv

Tuo viimeinen eli Joop Zoetemelk kilpaili vielä 1985 likimain Lancen ikäisenä Tourilla ja sijoitus oli 12. Saman vuoden MM-kisat hän voitti ja on vanhimpana pyöräilyn MM-skabat voittanut. 1986 hän oli vielä Tourilla 24.

Eli on noita nestoreita ennenkin ollut

----------


## vetooo

Hyvää settiä, jota heitätte fysiologisista asioita! Tässä oppii koko ajan lisää! Jatkakaa.

LA:n W/kg-lukeman on oltava yli 6,0 Avoriazilla, Bonascrella, Balesilla ja Tourmalet'lla, jotta podiumille on asiaa Champs Elysee'llä.

----------


## Sambody

> Mitäs oot ootellu? Voittoja kisassa kun kisassa? Podium TdF:ssähän ei ole mitään noin vanhalta taukoa pitäneeltä äijältä, kun vuoret nousee ihan ulkomuistista ja maailman doupatuin urheiljijahan tuon on sitä paitsi..........jne.



Tottakai on uskomaton suoritus tuon ikäisenä comebackin tekijänä nousta suorilta Tourin podiumille, mutta siltikin myös minulla menee nämä kunnon osoitukset twitterin välityksellä höpöhöpö-osastolle.

Mies nyt on twittaillut pari vuotta, että sotkee lähes entisessä iskussaan, mutta silti ei ainoassakaan(?) kisassa Lance ole voittanut vuorietappia tai tempoa. Tämän jälkeen minun pitäisi uskoa, että Lance on lähellä menneiden vuosien huippukondistaan? Vai olisiko Lance ottanut parhaina vuosinaan pataan Contadorilta 3 vuorietapilla joilla parhaista parhaat tulivat sitä kuuluisaa isoa kovaa(Arcalis, Verbier ja Romme&Colombiere) yhteensä noin neljä minuuttia?

Tiedän, että ikää on kertynyt jo urheilijalle kunnioitettavasti, mutta silti turhaa parran pärinää, että oltaisiin entisessä iskussa, kun näytöt ovat nähdynlaiset. Toki Armstrong saa minun puolesta twittailla mitä mieli tekee, mutta yhtälailla minä ja Deve saamme kyseenalaistaa samat twittaukset. Nyt odottelemaan niille sanoille hieman lisää katetta.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> Mitä meinaat harjoitustasoilla? vauhteja? tehoja? rasitusta?
> 
> Eihän sydämen sykkeellä ole palautumisen kanssa mitään tekemistä. Tai esitä joku teoria, miksi olisi? ...



Teoriasta en tiedä, mutta näin minä olen ymmärtänyt ja harjoitustasoilla tarkoitan eri sykealueilla, kutsutaan sitten tehoalueiksi, tehtyjä harjoituksia.

Iän mukana maksimisyke ja aerobinen kynnys laskevat. Optimaaliset harjoitustasot laskevat, kun harjoittelu tapahtuu alhaisimmilla syketasoilla; ja tulokset laskevat. Rankemmassa rasituksessa mennään helpommin aerobisen kynnyksen yli, koska syketasot ovat laskeneet ikääntymisen myötä. Tästä seuraa maitohappoa ja uupumusta herkemmin kuin nuorempana.

----------


## ar

> Teoriasta en tiedä, mutta näin minä olen ymmärtänyt ja harjoitustasoilla tarkoitan eri sykealueilla, kutsutaan sitten tehoalueiksi, tehtyjä harjoituksia.
> 
> Iän mukana maksimisyke ja aerobinen kynnys laskevat. Optimaaliset harjoitustasot laskevat, kun harjoittelu tapahtuu alhaisimmilla syketasoilla; ja tulokset laskevat. Rankemmassa rasituksessa mennään helpommin aerobisen kynnyksen yli, koska syketasot ovat laskeneet ikääntymisen myötä. Tästä seuraa maitohappoa ja uupumusta herkemmin kuin nuorempana.



Palautuminen hidastuu vanhemmiten, mutta en usko että syy on syketasoissa, vaan syketasojen lasku on samalla tavalla vanhenemisen seuraus. Jos kyse olisi pelkästään sykkeistä, niin esim. pitkän aika-ajon jälkeen vanhakin olisi seuraavana aamuna yhtä freesi kuin nuorempi, koska molemmat ovat vetäneet sen minkä kroppa antaa myöten. Näin ei kuitenkaan taida olla.

Tulevaa TdF:ää ajatellen Lancea vastaan pitäisi hyökätä monta päivää peräkkäin ja katsoa miten mies palautuu. Jos hän siis sattuu saamaan paidan päälleen. Haastajahan hän siellä itsekin on.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> Palautuminen hidastuu vanhemmiten, mutta en usko että syy on syketasoissa, vaan syketasojen lasku on samalla tavalla vanhenemisen seuraus. ...



Varmaan minulla on syy-seuraussuhteen lanka ehken katkennut. Vähän tarkennan:

Päästäkseen ikäisiään nuoremmalle tai oman itsensä nuoruuden tasolle iäkkäämpi saavuttaa epäedulliset olosuhteen, happivelkaa ja laktaattia, aikaisemmin. Ja palautuminen hidastuu. Tähän varmaankin vaikuttaa myös parasympaattisen hermoston (ja monet muut muutokset elimistössä) vaikutuksen heikkeneminen iän myötä, joka taas vaikuttaa sydämen sykkeen palautumiseen lepotilaan.

Edellisistä johtuu, että iäkäs saavuttaa HC-kategorian huiput myöhemmin ja antaa 52 km:n aika-ajossa fysiologista etua nuoremmilleen, koska elimistö ja syketasot ovat siirtyneet eri tasolle. Tulostaso ei voi olla sama. Tourmaletelle ja Pauillacin ITT:ssä se tarkoittaa jo minuutteja. 

Toinen eri- tai samanmoinen näkövinkkeli on hapenkulutus. Hapenkulutukseen suorassa suhteessa ovat sydämen minuuttitilavuus (tarkoittaa kuinka paljon veri kiertää minuutissa elimistössä norm. lepo n. 5 litraa) ja sykkeen osamäärästä saatu iskutilavuus. Hapenkulutus lisääntyy elimistöä kuormittaessa. Maksimaalinen hapenottokyky (VO2max) vähenee vanhetessa selkeästi: 30 ikävuodesta 1 % / vuosi.

Yhteenvetona edellisestä kappaleesta: Ikääntyessä hapenottokyky heikkenee ja yhdistettynä vähentyneeseen hapen hyötykäyttöön elimistössä suorituskyky heikkenee. Yhtenä taustamuuttujana tässäkin oli syke.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Kymmenen syytä miksi Lasse on on valmis Touriin  :Cool: :

http://www.atwistedspoke.com/2010/06...our-de-france/

----------


## petri ok

Wall Street Journal: Blood Brothers  Lähinnä Floydin haastattelu. Hänen mukaansa US Postal myi osan Trekin sponssaamista pyöristä käteisellä. Käteisen tarve lienee kaikkien arvattavissa. Kertoo myös yksityiskohtia douppauksesta US-Postalissa ja Phonakissa





> Chad Gerlach, who rode with the U.S. Postal team before Messrs.  Armstrong and Landis were on it, said he's inclined to believe Mr.  Landis's account of widespread doping based on what he saw during his  own career. "I believe it because I have seen it personally," he said.  "*I am not ready to out my friends or provide names. I just saw it.* It's  just a systematic thing."



Tarkempaa juttua kadonneista pyöristä eli 2004 Trekin antamista 120 pyörästä ainoastaan 60 oli tallin käytössä ja loput myytiin. Bruyneel kertoi Landisille, että näin hankitut rahat käytettiin dopingin hankkimiseen. Tähän väitteeseen, että sponssien lahjoittamia pyöriä myytiin, näyttäisi löytyvän todistajia. Siihen, mihin rahat käytettiin, ei ehkä.

----------


## OJ

> Wall Street Journal: Blood Brothers  Lähinnä Floydin haastattelu. Hänen mukaansa US Postal myi osan Trekin sponssaamista pyöristä käteisellä. Käteisen tarve lienee kaikkien arvattavissa. Kertoo myös yksityiskohtia douppauksesta US-Postalissa ja Phonakissa
> 
> Tarkempaa juttua kadonneista pyöristä eli 2004 Trekin antamista 120 pyörästä ainoastaan 60 oli tallin käytössä ja loput myytiin. Bruyneel kertoi Landisille, että näin hankitut rahat käytettiin dopingin hankkimiseen. Tähän väitteeseen, että sponssien lahjoittamia pyöriä myytiin, näyttäisi löytyvän todistajia. Siihen, mihin rahat käytettiin, ei ehkä.



Varmaan englanninkielisillä foorumeilla on jo Gerlachin uskottavuus runtattu kasaan. Kuka nyt entisen crack-addiktin juttuja kuuntelisi?

----------


## YT

Kaarlo Maaninka ja Aki Karvonen leimattiin myös hulluiksi, kun kertoivat veridopingista.

----------


## petri ok

*LANDISGATE OSA 2*
  Tilannepäivitys Wall Street Journalin (WSJ) artikkelin jälkeen.

*1. Lance Armstrong ja stripparit.*
  Artikkelissa Floyd Landis väittää Lancen vieneen hänet Yellow Rose nimiseen striptease-baariin ja myöhemmin jatkoille, jossa mukana strippareita ja osa juhlijoista olisi vetänyt nenäänsä jotakin, joka oli todennäköisesti kokaiinia.

Armstrongin asianajajan Tim Hermanin mukaan: ”Hra Armstrongilla ei ole ollut mitään yhteyksiä strippareihin tai kokaiiniin.” Kuitenkin ko. striptease-paikan toimitusjohtaja Don Kingin mukaan LA ja hänen tallinsa pyöräilijät olivat käyneet paikassa vuosikymmenen ajan. Mahdollisesta kokaiinin käytöstä kertoo myös Walker Ferguson. Tämä on Landisin väitteistä vähäisin, eikä strippareiden mukana olossa mitään laitonta ole, ehkä kiusallista USA:n syvässä etelässä. LA kiistää tämän väitteenkin happamana maitona, vaikka tämä Landisin väite lienee helpoimmin todennettavissa.

*2. Trek pyörien myynti ohi kirjanpidon.*
  Landis väittää edelleen, että osalla US Postal tallin pyöräilijöillä oli vaikeuksia saada uusia pyöriä käyttöönsä. Hän kertoo olleensa yhteydessä Trek Bicycle Corp. ja Shimano- yhtiöihin ottaakseen selville, miksi uusia pyöriä ei riittänyt kaikille. Hän väittää saaneensa selville, että 120 tallille luovutetuista pyörästä noin puolet myytiin yksityisille käteisellä ja saaneensa Johan Bruyneeliltä selityksen, että näin saaduilla rahoilla pyöritettiin tallin doping-ohjelmaa. Johan Bruyneel on julkisuudessa kiistänyt väitteet pyörien myynnistä.

Joukkuekaveri David Clinger kertoi kuulleensa, että pyöriä myytiin 10 k$- 20k$ hintaan, varsinkin jos Lasse oli niillä ajanut. Trek’in lakiasiainjohtaja Robert Burns myöntää heidän toisinaan yllätyksekseen havainneen, että heidän US Postalille-tallille lahjoittamia pyöriä myytiin netissä. Burns totesi, etteivät he voineet estää sitä, mutta kolmisen vuotta sitten he lisäsivät siitä syystä sponsorisopimuksiinsa kohdan, jonka mukaan ammattilaistallin tuli luovuttaa vanhat pyörän rungot (frames) juniorijoukkueidensa käyttöön. Shimanon puhemies hra Stetina, jolle Landis väitti soittaneensa 2004, kertoo taas, ettei hänellä ole tarkkaa muistikuvaa Landisin soitosta.

  Vaikuttaa siltä, että pyöriä tosiaan myytiin. Mutta tehtiinkö se Bruyneelin toimeksiannosta, jää nähtäväksi. Mikäli myynnit on tehty tallin toimesta, tähän saattaisi liittyä kirjanpitorikos, kavallus ja mahdollisesti verorike/rikos, jotka saattavat olla jo vanhentuneita (riippuen siitä, minkä maan lakien mukaan mennään). Kannattaa kuitenkin pitää mielessä, että vaikka tämä Landisin väite pyörien myynnistä kyettäisiinkin todistamaan oikeaksi, niin se ei kuitenkaan merkitse sitä, että rahat olisi käytetty doping-ohjelmaan.

*3. Väitteet US Postal teamin järjestäytyneestä dopingin käytöstä.*
  2000-luvun vaihteessa pyöräilyssä oli järjestäytynyttä dopingin käyttöä, sitä ei kukaan pysty kieltämään. Landis on jo aiemmin väittänyt, että myös US Postal-tallissa oli systemaattinen doping-ohjelma, johon hänet johdatti Lance Armstrong. Armstrong, Bruyneel ja lukuisa joukko entisistä US Postal kuskeista ovat kiistäneet väitteet. Wall Street Journalin haastattelussa Landis kertoo esimerkkinä, että 12.7.2004 Tourin ensimmäisenä lepopäivänä joukkue kirjautui hotelliin lähellä Saint-Léonard-de-Noblat’in kylää. Tässä Landisin kertomus muuttuu kuin agenttitarinaksi: hänen mukaansa yksi huone oli varattu salaiseen tarkoitukseen. Huoneen kaikki paikat, joihin voitaisiin piilottaa kameroita, oli teipattu umpeen, niin savuhälyttimet, ilmastointi- kuin lämmittimien reiät. Puhuminen huoneessa oli kielletty (mikrofonit). Huoneessa hänelle, Armstrongille, George Hincaipielle ja JL Rubieralle tehtiin verensiirto. Tyhjät veripussit saksittiin pieniksi palasiksi ja huuhdottiin vessasta alas.

Toisessa tapauksessa tallin bussi pysäytettiin etapin jälkeen syrjäiselle vuoristotielle ja kuljettaja esitti korjaavansa moottorivikaa, kun samanaikaisesti heille tehtiin verensiirrot. Tähän väitteeseen Armstrong vastasi, että kaikki tietävät, että hänet ajetaan etapin jälkeen henkilöautolla, eikä bussilla, pikaisesti hotellille syömään, peseytymään ja lepäämään.

WSJ:n mukaan kolme nimettömänä pysyttelevää entistä US Postal tallin kuskia todistaa, että Armstrongin aikana tallissa käytettiin dopingia, näistä yksi myöntää myös itse käyttäneensä aineita. Lisäksi Chad Gerlach, entinen US Postal kuski, kertoo uskovansa Landisin väitteeseen USP:n systemaattisesta douppauksesta, koska: “Näin sen omin silmin, mutta en ole valmis ilmiantamaan ystäviäni.”

Lance toteaa usein myös, ettei häneltä ole otettu positiivista doping-näytettä. Toisaalta ei otettu myöskään Marion Jonesilta.

*4. Landisin väitteet UCI:n korruptiosta.*
  Landisin huolestuttavimmat väitteet liittyivät siihen, että Bruyneel/Armstrong olisivat lahjoneet UCI:n ja sen dopingvalvonnan jäseniä. Hänen väitteensä Armstrongin doping-kärystä Sveitsin ympäriajojen aikana, ovat ainakin julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen mukaan varsin heikoilla. UCI on esitellyt ylpeästi eri doping-laboratorioiden antamia lausuntoja, joiden mukaan kyseisenä aikana ne eivät olisi analysoineet positiivisia dopingnäytteitä. 

Landisin toinen väite korruptioon liittyen, oli että US Postal talli olisi saanut ennakkoon tiedon mahdollisista yllätys näytteenotoista, lienee myös yhtä vaikeasti todistettavissa. Toisaalta Ranskan antidoping toimikunta AFLD on syyttänyt UCI:n doping-valvontaa liian helposti ennalta-arvattavaksi.

Toukokuussa 2010 UCI lupasi toimittaa kuitit Armstrongin 100.000€ lahjoituksesta. Mitään tositteita ei ole vieläkään toimitettu, vaikka muutoin UCI on ollut varsin aktiivisesti tuomassa julkisuuteen kaikkia todisteita, jotka auttavat tyrmäämään Landisin väitteitä. Armstrongin rahalahjoitus vielä asettuu samaan aikaan, kun ranskalaiset väittivät löytäneensä kiellettyjä aineita LA:n vanhasta Tour-näytteestä.

*5. Todistajista ja heidän luotettavuudestaan*
_Floyd Landis_ on kiellettyjen aineiden käytöstä kiinni jäänyt pyöräilijä, joka pitkien oikeuskäsittelyjen aikana on valaehtoisesti valehdellut. Liittovaltion oikeudessa kunnon puolustus saattaa vakuuttaa valamiehistön helposti. (Olihan OJ:kin syytön)
  Julkisuudessa on esitetty väitteitä, että _Kristin Armstrong_ olisi avustanut FDA:n tutkimuksia. Lance Armstrongin entisenä vaimona hän ei kuitenkaan saa todistaa asioista, jotka liittyvät hänen luottamuksellisiin keskusteluihinsa puolisonsa kesken (_marital communications privilege_*)*, mutta tämä ei estä häntä todistamasta, jos paikalla on kolmas henkilö. Hän voi siis todistaa, onko hän nähnyt esim. Lancen antaneen Landisille testosteroni laastareita tai vastaavaa.
_Chad Gerlach_ ajautui uransa jälkeen asumaan viideksi vuodeksi kadulla poltellen Crackia ja esiintyi ”Intervention” nimisessä ohjelmasarjassa. On sittemmin ollut kuivilla(?)
  Aikaisemmin Lance on kategorisesti kutsunut häntä vastaan todistaneita, katkeroituneiksi entisiksi työkavereiksi yms. Taktiikka on toistaiseksi ollut varsin menestyksekäs oikeussaleissa.

*6. Ranskan oikeuslaitoksen tutkimukset.*
  Julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen mukaan Armstrongia ja joitain hänen joukkuetovereitaan tutkitaan myös Ranskan viranomaisten toimesta.

*7. Voiko Lance nukkua yönsä hyvin*
  Siitä huolimatta onko tai ei hän käyttänyt suoritusta parantavia aineita, hän voi varmasti toistaiseksi ainakin nukkua yönsä rauhallisesti. Toki kun kyseessä on Ranskan ympäriajo, niin koskaan ei tiedä, koska poliisisedät törmäävät sisään hotellihuoneeseen, mutta se koskee kaikkia muitakin osallistujia.

On hyvin epätodennäköistä, että mistään löytyy ns. ”savuavaa asetta”, joka pakottaisi ASOa pyytämään RadioShackia poistumaan skaboista. FDA:n tutkimuksetkin saattavat kestää jopa 2016 vuoteen saakka, joten siihen saakka aika ajoin tulee näitä juttuja.

Totuutta siitä, onko Lance Amstrong käyttänyt kiellettyjä aineita vai ei, ei varmuudella tiedä kuin Lance Armstrong itse. Ja kunnes oikeudessa toisin todistetaan, hän pyöräilee puhtaana pulmusena.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Erittäin hyvä yhteenveto Petriltä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Liittovaltion oikeudessa kunnon puolustus saattaa vakuuttaa valamiehistön helposti.



Pieni mutta tärkeä tarkennus: puolustuksen ei (teoriassa) koskaan tarvitse vakuuttaa ketään mistään, vaan syyttäjän. Jos syyttäjä ei pysty aukottomasti todistamaan jotain ("beyond reasonable doubt" eli niin ettei tervejärkiselle jää epäilystä), tulee valamiehistön antaa vapauttava tuomio.

Hyvin summattu!

----------


## SRAM

> Lance toteaa usein myös, ettei häneltä ole otettu positiivista doping-näytettä. Toisaalta ei otettu myöskään Marion Jonesilta.




Joo, tosin tuohon nojaten voi aina väittää ketä tahansa urheilijaa dopaajaksi  :Hymy:  Sanoo aina vain, että ei Marion Joneskaan jäänyt kiinni.

----------


## lynxlynx

Petriltä varsin kattava setti. Annetaan Lassen ja Allun ajaa kilpaa, muut ei pysty.

----------


## kontio

> Joo, tosin tuohon nojaten voi aina väittää ketä tahansa urheilijaa dopaajaksi  Sanoo aina vain, että ei Marion Joneskaan jäänyt kiinni.




Jäipäs, Eposta. (edit_ ainakin 95% varmalla muistipohjalla tuo.Tarkistakaapa joku...)

----------


## htunkelo

> Jäipäs, Eposta. (edit_ ainakin 95% varmalla muistipohjalla tuo.Tarkistakaapa joku...)



Jatketaan OT linjalla: Marion Jonesin 2006 Usan mestaruuskisojen A näytteestä löytyi Epoa, B näyte negatiivinen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marion_...2006_EPO_tests

----------


## Oppressor

Vaikka kuinka pitelisitte jenkkilipunvärisiäaurinkolaseja niin muistataanhan kuitenkin se, että Vanhus on antanut positiivisia näytteitä... 5 * epo -99 tourilta l´equipen paljastamina (kiistanalaisia ehkä) ja 1 * kortikosteroidi joskus 01-03 tourilta (kiistaton), mutta sen sai UPSin lääkärit selitettyä, että on työnnetty anukseen niin paljon salvaa, että paukahti vahingossa positiivisen puolelle. Uskokoon ken haluaa, etenkin kun bout kaikki muut voitosta kamppailleet ovat antaneet positiivisia näytteitä. Paitsi tietty Il Pirata joka ei antanut.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Hyvin näitti Lance jauhavan. kyllä otta päähän, kun rengas meni.

----------


## Soolo

paine kasvaa, nyt on Interpol mukana...

http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/...ncies_inve.php

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lasse uusin Nike LiveStrong -mainos - kuvattu päivän 7. etapin vikassa nousussa - myyttinen tunnelma:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEEpn...layer_embedded

----------


## Kunde Svaan

The president of the International Cycling Union Pat McQuaid has revealed to _Cyclingnews_ that Lance Armstrong made not one, but two donations to the UCI. Speaking to _Cyclingnews_ during a visit to Britain, McQuaid said that the seven-time Tour de France winner signed a personal cheque for $25,000 in 2002 and then his management company Capital Sports and Entertainment made a second payment of $100,000 in 2005.
 In recent weeks McQuaid has come under fire for the UCI accepting donations from Armstrong, who is still competing and so still faces regular anti-doping tests. Any donations could lead to a possible conflict of interest and McQuaid admitted during the Giro d'Italia that in hindsight, accepting Armstrong's donation may have been a mistake.
 Looking to deflect any possible accusations of favouritism, especially with Armstrong at the centre of a widening investigation following the doping accusations made by Floyd Landis, the UCI has dug through its archives.
 McQuaid showed _Cyclingnews_ a photocopy of the invoice of the Sysmex blood testing machine that a large part of Armstrong $100,000 donation was used to buy. He refused to let us take a photograph of it, keeping it in a file marked 'Confidential'.
 "I said during the Giro d'Italia in May that we were going to investigate and look into the archives to discover exactly what happened. That's what we've done," McQuaid said.
 "Armstrong said he paid $25,000 but I also knew he paid $100,000,” he added. “There was other speculation about amounts but they were way out. We've now found out exactly what was donated by looking at our records in detail. They show that Lance, in May 2002, paid a personal cheque, signed by himself and his wife, for $25,000. That went into the funds of what was then the Anti-Doping Council. They decide to use the money for anti-doping tests on juniors, to separate it from Armstrong, because he was racing at the time. We have record of the four or five races where special tests were done. It was all budgeted and paid for.
 "Then in 2005, just at the time Armstrong retired, he promised $100,000. At that time we needed a Sysmex machine, so we ordered it and we paid for it based on the pledge he had made. Why it took him so long to eventually pay up I don't know, you'd have to ask him. It came from his company CSE. And the fact that the $100,000 came from CSE explains to me why he said $25,000. He may not have directly known about the later $100,000 donation."
*Defending Lance*
 McQuaid has often defended Armstrong, yet has been openly critical of Floyd Landis even if the World Anti-Doping Agency is doing everything it can to assist the investigation to his allegations. McQuaid justifies his support for Armstrong because of the huge public and media attention he brings to cycling.
 "I defend Lance because he's one of the greatest athletes in our sport but I would vehemently deny that he has ever received any favourable treatment from us," McQuaid said. “There are several reasons why I do that. First of all, he's an incredible athlete. He was the youngest ever world champion at just 21, he then went on to win seven Tour de Frances. He's also involved in saving peoples’ lives with the work he does against cancer.
 "Then if you look at cycling, there have only been two truly global stars: Eddy Merckx and Lance Armstrong,” he added. “If you go Kuala Lumpur, the man in the street would know who Lance Armstrong is. If you ask him who Fabian Cancellara is, he wouldn't have a clue.
 "That's why I'm happy to work with him to help develop the sport of cycling. It's only normal that as we try and globalise the sport, we have good relation with the biggest star of the sport. Every sport does that. It doesn't mean he gets different treatment. Everyone still has to follow rules. Lance does all the tests like everyone else and there's absolutely nothing wrong with his biological passport."
*McQuaid: UCI has nothing to hide*
 McQuaid insists that he is not worried about the alleged US Federal investigation sparked by Landis' accusations against Armstrong and other former teammates during his time at the US Postal Service team.
 "We haven't been contacted by anyone in the USA, but if we are, we'll tell them everything we know. They can study our books. We've nothing to hide," he said. "Obviously it'd be a worry if becomes a long drawn out investigation and then nothing happens. Look at the Balco investigation. That cost the US government 50 million dollars and what did it achieve at the end of the day?
 "I believe that it's up to the authorities and the scientific community to catch these guys while they're doing it,” he added. “Re-opening things from the past and spending a lot of time and a lot of money isn't the answer."
 "Doping has been going on in sport for centuries. Do we really want to go backwards all the time and keep opening investigations for accusation that someone makes? I'd rather concentrate on the present and future. Since becoming UCI President I've tried to work on today and tomorrow. That's where I we can make a difference."
Follow _Cyclingnews_ on Twitter for the very latest coverage of events taking place in the cycling world - twitter.com/cyclingnewsfeed

----------


## rhubarb

Tää on taas tää kontrasti: maailman paras, hienoin ja nerokkain doping-ohjelma, ja sitten ne muka maksavat lahjuksia _suoraan UCI:lle ja omalla nimellään_.

----------


## mja

> Tää on taas tää kontrasti: maailman paras, hienoin ja nerokkain doping-ohjelma, ja sitten ne muka maksavat lahjuksia _suoraan UCI:lle ja omalla nimellään_.



Hyvin, hyvin arveluttavaa toimintaa yhtä kaikki.

"Manchmal ist eine Zigarre einfach nur eine Zigarre"

----------


## petri ok

Nyt alkaa paineet kasvaa, mikäli pitää paikkansa
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gran...-investigation
että Suuri lautamiehistö (Grand Jury) on antanut haasteita Landisgatessa. 

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että iso-pyörä on kääntynyt. Juttu tultaneen viemään loppun asti. Oli lopputulema sitten syytön tai syyllinen.

New York Times
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/14/sp...r=1&ref=sports

Haasteet tarkoittanevat sitä, että ne jotka on haastettu Suuren lautamiehistön edessä todistamaan, eivät saa valehdella. Rangaistus valehtelusta tässä paikassa on Jenkeissä kohtuullisen ankara.

Edit: Ja jos oikein ymmärrän jenkkisysteemiä, niin Grand Jury myös päättää mahdollisten syytteiden nostamisesta. Eli syyttäjä taitaa uskoa asiaansa. Tosin en tiedä jenkki laista muuta kuin TV-sarjojen perusteella.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Tää on taas tää kontrasti: maailman paras, hienoin ja nerokkain doping-ohjelma, ja sitten ne muka maksavat lahjuksia _suoraan UCI:lle ja omalla nimellään_.



Eikös jo Hitler tai Göbbels sanonut, että kun valheesta tekee riittävän suuren ja toistaa sitä niin ihmiset uskovat siihen?

Noh, joka tapauksessa.. jenkkilässä on ilmeisen kova juttu tässä Landisgatessa jos sponssirahoja on käytetty douppiin ja varsinkin se jos pyöriä myymällä on tehty fyrkkaa ja jätetty veroja maksamatta (+ nuo kirjanpitorikokset/kavallus). Taitaa tulla pääsääntöisesti kaltereiden lukemista kun noin ikävästi liittovaltiota harhauttaa?!?! Eli oli siellä doupattu tai ei, mutta jos veronkierrosta kiinni jäädään voipi käydä kuin Al Caponelle konsanaan.

----------


## rhubarb

> Edit: Ja jos oikein ymmärrän jenkkisysteemiä, niin Grand Jury myös päättää mahdollisten syytteiden nostamisesta.



Kyllä. Tai siis tarkasti ottaen siitä, aloitetaanko niiden pohjalta oikeudenkäynti.

----------


## petri ok

Uusi käänne juoneen. Lance lupaa yhteistyötä viranomaisten kanssa, kunhan kyseessä on oikeuden mukainen ja reilu tutkimus, eikä mikään noitavaino.

Lancen mukaan hän ei ollut Tailwind Sportin omistaja, sen toimiessa US Postal tallina. 



> “It wasn’t my company,” he said. “I can’t make it clear enough to you. I  don’t know. I didn’t know the company. I didn’t have a position. I  didn’t have an equity stake. I didn’t have a profit stake. I didn’t have  a seat on the board. I was a rider on the team. I can’t be any clearer  than that.”



"Se ei ollut minun yhtiöni", hän sanoi. "En voi sanoa sitä sen selvemmin. Minulla ei ollut asemaa yhtiössä, minulla ei ollut osakkeita, enkä kuulunut sen hallitukseen. Olin kuskina joukkueessa.

Douppauksen Lance kiistää jyrkästi.




> “As long as I live, I will deny it,” Armstrong said. “There was  absolutely no way I forced people, encouraged people, told people,  helped people, facilitated. Absolutely not. One hundred percent.”



Tulen kiistämään sen kuolemaani asti," Armstrong sanoi: "En todellakaan ole pakottanut, kehottanut, kertonut tai auttanut ketään siihen. En todellakaan."

Lehden haastatteleman Columbian yliopiston professorin, entisen liittovaltionsyyttäjän, Daniel C. Richmanin mukaan petossyytteet saattavat olla vaikeasti todistettavia. 




> “Fraud involves obtaining money through some type of misrepresentation  or holding back important information,” Richman said. “But proving it  can be a complicated mess because you need to determine how and when  things were said and what the mind set of the person was.”        
>  Richman said even if Armstrong was not directly involved in the  ownership of Tailwind Sports as he claimed on Wednesday, he might still  be implicated in fraud.        
>  “If he is holding himself out as someone that was clean and he was  profiting from it, it wouldn’t have any impact on his exposure to fraud  charges,” Richman said. “It doesn’t matter what official position he had  or did not have with the company.”



Richman kuitenkin sanoo, että vaikka Armstrong ei olisikaan Tailwind Sportin omistajia, hän saattaisi silti olla sekaantunut petokseen.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Toiset vaan ei pysty näkemään kuin joko mustaa tai valkoista!
Sehän on selvää tottakai että Lancella oli doping-ohjelma. So what! Niin oli kaikilla muillakin se ajan huippupyöräilijöillä. Ei ole ilmennyt mitään sellaista että Lancella olisi ollut jotain douppia jota muilla ei olisi ollut.

Se mikä erotti Lassen, muista on älykkyys ja määrätietoisuus. On hyvin todennäköistä että Jan Ulrich oli lahjakkaampi urheilija, mutta häneltä puuttui Lancen älliä ja sitoutumista.

Aivan selvästi ollaan veren maku suussa hakemassa Armstrongin päänahkaa erilaisin itsekkäin motiivein.
Kuka sitten olisi ansainnut Tour de Francen voitot kuin Armstrong?

Aiemmin joku kaipasi Amerikan lippua. Toiveesi toteutuu:

----------


## OJ

Lancella oli Ferrari jeesaamassa. Ei se proffien satsittaminen niin häiritse, mutta se Lancen alusta alkaen isolla pyssyllä käymä sota ihan jokaista herraa itseään tai hänen kamuja sormella osoitellutta vastaan tökkii ainakin mun kohdalla. Tolla systeemillä on laitettu luu kurkkuun melkein kaikilta, mutta jos kohdalle osuu joku, jolla ei ole enää niin hirveästi hävitävää, niin ei se oikeusjutuilla uhkailu ehkä tehoa. Nyt on tietty vähän isommat pojatkin kiinnostuneet asiasta.

Tosin olisihan tämän kaiken voinut jättää väliinkin ja olisi ollut kivampi katsella Lancen vääntävän vuorilla Contaa ja Schleckejä vastaan.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> Se mikä erotti Lassen, muista on älykkyys ja määrätietoisuus. On hyvin todennäköistä että Jan Ulrich oli lahjakkaampi urheilija, mutta häneltä puuttui Lancen älliä ja sitoutumista...



Olen itse pitänyt LAhjakkaampana. Koska jos satsit kemianteollisuudessa ovat olleet yhtä tasan, niin eikös LA ole ollut lahjakkaampi vai millälailla Julle olisi ollut lahjakkaampi?

----------


## Deve

> Olen itse pitänyt LAhjakkaampana. Koska jos satsit kemianteollisuudessa ovat olleet yhtä tasan, niin eikös LA ole ollut lahjakkaampi vai millälailla Julle olisi ollut lahjakkaampi?



Oon itse käsittäny niin että aineet on kaikille samat. Se sitten miten niitä käytetään, kuinka paljon ja milloin yms onkin eri juttu, ja tässä taitaa tulla eroja aika paljonkin eri lekureiden kesken. Jostain joskus luin että Lancelle ois laskettu ~375 watin kynnysteho kun voitti MM:n, ja mitä Tourissa tehot huiteli parhaimmillaan lähemmäs 500. Jos pitää paikkansa niin Ferrari kyllä osaa hienosäätää konetta aika kivasti.

----------


## PeterF

Tällainen pikku-uutinen löytyi:
http://www.e24.se/lifestyle/prylar/v...vice=slideshow

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Oon itse käsittäny niin että aineet on kaikille samat. Se sitten miten niitä käytetään, kuinka paljon ja milloin yms onkin eri juttu, ja tässä taitaa tulla eroja aika paljonkin eri lekureiden kesken. Jostain joskus luin että Lancelle ois laskettu ~375 watin kynnysteho kun voitti MM:n, ja mitä Tourissa tehot huiteli parhaimmillaan lähemmäs 500. Jos pitää paikkansa niin Ferrari kyllä osaa hienosäätää konetta aika kivasti.



jos kynnystehot ei nouse 21 ikävuoden jälkeen lajissa, jossa sanotaan urheilijan olevan parhaimmillaan noin 30-vuotiaana, on jotain tehty todella väärin.

----------


## OJ

> jos kynnystehot ei nouse 21 ikävuoden jälkeen lajissa, jossa sanotaan urheilijan olevan parhaimmillaan noin 30-vuotiaana, on jotain tehty todella väärin.



Tämä on aivan totta. Toki jos oletetaan Lancen olleen edes jonkinlaisessa kunnossa silloin vuonna 1993, niin tässä tapauksessa on tehty ihan kaikki vaikutettavissa olevat asiat niin hyvin/oikein kuin mahdollista, että on päästy sinne lähemmäs 500 watin tehoihin. Ferrarin valmennuksella se maksimihapenotto saatiin sinne yli 90 milliin ja paino kuriin, niin kyllähän silloin alkaa fillari kulkemaan.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Olen itse pitänyt LAhjakkaampana. Koska jos satsit kemianteollisuudessa ovat olleet yhtä tasan, niin eikös LA ole ollut lahjakkaampi vai millälailla Julle olisi ollut lahjakkaampi?



Ulle teki niin paljon tyhmyyksiä ja silti pärjäsi. Näytti myös siltä että häneltä puuttui johtaja-ominaisuus.

Jokaisessa Tourissa, johon Lance on osallistus hän on ollut ehdoton päällikkö heti alusta alkaen. Poikkeuksena ehkä vuosi, jolloin samassa tallissa ajanut Contador voitti Tourin. Silloinkin Lance oli päällikkö ja olisi ottanut ohjat käsiin, jos vain olisi ollut paremmassa kunnossa.

Ullen valmistautuminen ei monistikaan ollut parasta mahdollista. Ennen Touria oli paljon spekulaatiota että ehtiikö hän sulattamaan läskin vai eikö. On sanottu että yksi Ullen vahvuuksista oli palautumiskyky Tourin edetessä ja että hänellä oli kyky syödä valtavasti, joka edisti palautumista. 

Sitten oli se "kokaiinitapaus", jonka takia hän joutui huonotasoiseen joukkueeseen, mutta silti pärjäsi.

Eräänä vuonna Telekom oli hyvin vahva mutta tiimi sekosi täydelliseen hajaantumiseen kun Klöden, Vinokourov ja Ulle ajoivat omilla tahoillaan. Tämä on juuri sitä johtajakyvyn puutetta. Kapteenin kunto pitää olla Tourin alussa sellainen se vakuuttaa koko tiimin.

Näytti siltä että Ulrich oli ikään kuin herra Pevenage:n poika. Kun taas Armstrong oli kykenevä itsenäiseen harjoiteluun ja valmistautumiseen valmentajansa ohjeistuksessa.

----------


## marco1

> Oon itse käsittäny niin että aineet on kaikille samat. Se sitten miten niitä käytetään, kuinka paljon ja milloin yms onkin eri juttu, ja tässä taitaa tulla eroja aika paljonkin eri lekureiden kesken. Jostain joskus luin että Lancelle ois laskettu ~375 watin kynnysteho kun voitti MM:n, ja mitä Tourissa tehot huiteli parhaimmillaan lähemmäs 500. Jos pitää paikkansa niin Ferrari kyllä osaa hienosäätää konetta aika kivasti.



Olisko ollut jossain Rendellin kirjassa semmoinen väite että jokaisen kroppa reagoi douppeihin eri tavalla ja tilanteessa jossa kaikki douppaa voittaja on se jolle epot tms. sopii parhaiten. Tiedä sitten, olisihan se kiva että paras ja rehellisin urheilija voittaa.
Kai sitä dopingin kanssakin joutuu vähän jalkoja heiluttelemaan ja hengästymään ennen kuin voi kuitata miljuunat.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

LA jatkoi tänään ponin ulkoiluttamista. Jännä nähdä mihin etappiin hän tähtää. En usko, että Lance säästelee Leville. Tourmalet ja ITT ovat ulkona eli jää Pyreneiden 3 etappia.

Hyvät asiantuntijat, onko joku näistä LA:n päivä ja jäähyväiset tourille?
*

Huomenna etappi 14: Ax 3 Domaines:*



*Maanantai etappi 15: Bagnères-de-Luchon:*



*Tiistaina etappi 16: Pau:*



Koska foorumilla on kumminkin henkilöitä, jotka ovat sitä mieltä, että Tourmalet (etappi 17) tai ITT (etappi 18) voivat sopia LA:lle, niin otetaan ne mukaan. Yksi vaihtoehto on, että LA ei voita yhtään etappia. Minun vastaus on Pau eli rivi on:

A. Etappi 14: 0 
B. Etappi 15: 0
C. Etappi 16: 1
D. Etappi 17: 0
E. Etappi 18: 0
F. ei mitään: 0

Eli seuraava jatkaa tuosta. Perusteluja saa laittaa, minulta ei nyt irronnut.

----------


## viller

"Lance did not talk tonight.... autographs for fans but nothing for journalists... even for Planet (Armstrong, toim. huom.)!!"

Peitsi mököttää.

----------


## makkejr

Kyllä LA yrittää vielä etappivoittoa,se on varma se.huominen tai paremminkin maanantainen etappi on mielestäni se etappi jolloin luulisi jotain tapahtuvan.Perusteluina se että LA on säästellyt itseään jo jonkin aikaa ja luulisin hänen yrittävän ennen toista lepopäivää.Aika-ajoon en kyllä usko häneen tähtäävän.Ja kyllä se ilman muuta on vuorietappi missä jotain tapahtuu.Toivottavasti onnistuu.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> A. Etappi 14: 0 
> B. Etappi 15: 0
> C. Etappi 16: 1
> D. Etappi 17: 0
> E. Etappi 18: 0
> F. ei mitään: 0
> 
> Eli seuraava jatkaa tuosta. Perusteluja saa laittaa, minulta ei nyt irronnut.







> ... tai paremminkin maanantainen etappi on mielestäni se etappi jolloin luulisi jotain tapahtuvan.



Eli seuraava jatkaa! Rivi on siis tällä hetkellä minä + makkejr:

A. Etappi 14: 0 
B. Etappi 15: 1
C. Etappi 16: 1
D. Etappi 17: 0
E. Etappi 18: 0
F. ei mitään: 0

----------


## Teemu H

Superpappa on väsynyt. Rullailun jälkeen yrittää huomenna 14. etapilla, mutta ei voita. Myöhemmin on jo loppu. Lance jää siis ilman voittoa ja voi keskittyä muihin loppuelämänsä harrasteisiin.

----------


## Soolo

suurmestari ei aja kisaa loppuun on oma veikkaukseni.

----------


## kontio

> suurmestari ei aja kisaa loppuun on oma veikkaukseni.



paljonkos lyödään vetoa? onko 2:1 riittävä? saat kympin jos keskeyttää, mä saan vitosen jos ei?  :Hymy:

----------


## petri ok

> suurmestari ei aja kisaa loppuun on oma veikkaukseni.







> paljonkos lyödään vetoa? onko 2:1 riittävä? saat kympin jos keskeyttää, mä saan vitosen jos ei?



Samoilla linjoilla kontion kanssa. Suurmestari ajaa varmuudella loppuun asti. Se, että onko hänestä voittamaan etappia, on toinen asia. Aika-ajossa on kuitenkin vastassa Cancellara ja kumppanit. Jos hän aikoo, haluaa tai kykenee voittaa etapin, hän varmaankin ajattelee etappia 16, jonka reitti on liki sama, jonka Merckx 1969 voitti. 

Toisaalta Bruyneel ja LA haluavat voittaa tallikilpailun. Siinä kisassa hökkelipojat ovat vahvoilla.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ha! Komps Petri. En tiedä onko tänään vai voittaako edes etapin mutta iskee ihan varmasti jossain vaiheessa. Herätys muut: Kymmenen vuotta Lankea seuranneina ja luulette että se jättäisi viimeisen Tourin kesken (tai iskemättä). Mitä Lankea olette seuranneet?
Vaikka Lanke polkisi yhdellä jalalla niin se iskisi, kyllä se niin hullu on.

----------


## Oppressor

Ei voita pätkää, eikä ole lähelläkään. Johan sitä nyt v.tuttaa niin paljon oma paskuutensa, ettei eilen suostunut antamaan haastattelua edes planet a:lle. Lahjoja ei jaella entisille suuruuksille etapeilla...

----------


## kontio

> Ei voita pätkää, eikä ole lähelläkään. Johan sitä nyt v.tuttaa niin paljon oma paskuutensa, ettei eilen suostunut antamaan haastattelua edes planet a:lle. Lahjoja ei jaella entisille suuruuksille etapeilla...



Entinen suuruus~nykyäänkin pelotonin keskitasoa parempi kuski. Prologissa kärjessä, ja ei yleensä ensimmäisten joukossa ole tippunut, vaikkei edes yritä.

En näe mitään syytä, miksei voisi voittaa etappia ihan rehellisesti karkaamalla.

----------


## Oppressor

Jos sillä olis jalkaa karata niin se olisi sen jo tehnyt. Kuntopiikki tuli käsiteltyä jo prologilla. Kapteeniaan = Leviä ei ole pystynyt jeesaamaan sentin vertaa...

----------


## TetedeCourse

LA taitaa olla ihan turistimatkalla - vaikka kuinka toivon, en usko mihinkään hyviin sijoituksiin enää millään etapilla ...

----------


## kontio

Onhan se noinkin. Toisaalta, onko edes yrittänyt jeesata? Onhan siinä niitä selkiä joiden perässä Levi voi roikkua.

Ei se kuntopiikki siinä mennyt, tai ainakaan mulla ei ikinä ole yhden päivän kuntopiikkejä osunut kohdalle, ehkä sulla on?
Eri asia on sitten, että onko kunto riittävä. Nyt ei näytä kovin hyvältä tilanne. Se yksi kaatuminen ennen vuorta osui arkaan paikkaan, kaikki reservit tais mennä takaa-ajossa.

Mutta tunnut selvästi nauttivan ettei Lancella kulje, iloitse nyt siitä kun vielä voit  :Hymy: 
Ja jossei kulje koko Tourilla, voin pistää tuosta kovalevyltä vuoden 2003 koosteen pyörimään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oppressor

Nautin todella, eläkeukko on pihalla pysyvästi... Mä en tässä elämässä vielä kuntoon ole päässyt ja tuskin pääsenkään. Hyvä, että sulla on meriittejä

----------


## gali

> Huh,, ompas Lance iso. Jotenkin vielä koko kropasta, ei siis vain hieman mahaa.
> Yleensä ei ole ollut Lancen tyylistä paisua +5kg talvella.
> Touri alkaa 2 kuukauden päästä. Paljon on Lancella hommia , jos aikoo iskussa olla.
> Nyt Lance näyttää ilmapallolta. (Wappupallo)
> 
> Vertasin tota kuvaa kulta-aikojen kuvaan, jossa Lance laihana ja kunnossa jossa kaikki suonet ja lihakset näkyivät. Jos sais miehet vaaálle, vaikka Contan, Andyn ja Lancen paino ero on waltava!
> Vuoden 1993 maailmanmestarin ei tietenkään vielä tarvitse iskussa olla, mutta eikö tyttöystävä ollut raskaana?
> 
> Niin siis pyyhin LA:n nimen pois Tourin voittaja suosikkien listalta.



Oliko "kaljamaha" kuitenkin syynä vaisuun Touriin ?

----------


## Oppressor

Kuis ne enkunkielisissä maissa sanookaan, "when the shit hits the fan" tai jotain sinne päin ; )

Saattaa kohta alkaa sankaruus karisemaan...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/05/sp...g.html?_r=1&hp

----------


## tiger

> Kuis ne enkunkielisissä maissa sanookaan, "when the shit hits the fan" tai jotain sinne päin ; )
> 
> Saattaa kohta alkaa sankaruus karisemaan...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/05/sp...g.html?_r=1&hp




   Is the fan not spinning and where's the shit? Aika hiljaista on ollut Novitzkyn saralla viime aikoina. Eikö paskakasan tonkiminen olekaan tuottanut toivottua tulosta vai onko vielä tyyntä myrskyn edellä?

----------


## ejex

> Is the fan not spinning and where's the shit? Aika hiljaista on ollut Novitzkyn saralla viime aikoina. Eikö paskakasan tonkiminen olekaan tuottanut toivottua tulosta vai onko vielä tyyntä myrskyn edellä?



Mitäköhön tuossa oikein tutkitaan? Ei kai ainakaan dopingrikkeitä, vaan liittovaltion rahojen käyttöä, jos oikein tajuan. Tokkopa LA siihen aikaan niitä sponssirahoja on jaellut kavereille? Noihin aikoihinhan kuskivat ja managerit nimenomaan kertovat sponsoreiden vaatineen aineiden käyttöä, että tulisi riittävästi näkyvyyttä. Vrt eräs suomalainen naisammattilainen, joka tuon takia lopettii maantiepuolella! 

Sekavaa touhua kumminkin toistaiseksi?

----------


## Soolo

Ei tässä nyt enään mistään dopingista ole kyse...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/22/sp...armstrong.html





> Charges being considered in the investigation of the Postal Service team include fraud, drug distribution, tax evasion, money laundering and breaches of employment law, according to two people close to the investigation, who spoke on the condition they not be identified.




Lance on palkannut 'the Master of Disaster' lakimiehen (Hincapie on myös palkannut yhden New Yorkin maineikkaimista lakiasiaintoimistoista, tosin en tiedä liittyvätkö nämä yhtään toisiinsa)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cyclin...ory?id=5477850





> In an e-mail Thursday, Fabiani said: "We're prepared to deal forthrightly with the improper and misleading leaks that so far have unfortunately characterized this unfair, Floyd Landis-inspired inquiry."

----------


## vetooo

Tämä koko Armstrongin syyttömyysvakuuttelu on aivan täydellisesti heikoilla jäillä. Minä en tarvitse enää yhtään mitään todistusaineistoa tuloslistojen lisäksi. Katsokaa kuinka moni Giron, Tourin ja Vueltan viiden prahaan joukkoon yltäneistä kuskiesta on kärynnyt tai myöntänyt syyllisyytensä vuosien 1990-2009 aikana.

----------


## petri ok

> Tämä koko Armstrongin syyttömyysvakuuttelu on aivan täydellisesti heikoilla jäillä. Minä en tarvitse enää yhtään mitään todistusaineistoa tuloslistojen lisäksi. Katsokaa kuinka moni Giron, Tourin ja Vueltan viiden prahaan joukkoon yltäneistä kuskiesta on kärynnyt tai myöntänyt syyllisyytensä vuosien 1990-2009 aikana.



Kyllä ja ei. Vahvakäden ei tarvitse todistaa syyttömyyttään, vaan viranomaisten tulee todistaa hänen syyllisyytensä. 

No hyvä on. Myönnän, että en hämmästyisi, jos joskus ilmenisi, että Lance olisi käyttänyt. Mutta annetaan viranomaisille rauha tutkia asia juurta jaksain, lakien mukaan. Joka tapauksessa dopingin käytössä on kahdeksan vuoden vanhenemisaika, joten ainakin pari Touria LA voitti ihan virallisesti.

----------


## Oppressor

> Is the fan not spinning and where's the shit? Aika hiljaista on ollut Novitzkyn saralla viime aikoina. Eikö paskakasan tonkiminen olekaan tuottanut toivottua tulosta vai onko vielä tyyntä myrskyn edellä?



Enpään ole odotellut tuloksia tämän vuoden puolella. Yankeet kun tutkii niin läänssistäkin saadaan varmasti tuhansien sivujen aineisto ennen paikalliseen rosikseen menoa. Kyllä tuolla la.lla näyttää puntti tutisevan kun lakimiesarmeijaan palkataan muutaman viikon välein lisää voimaa

----------


## ejex

> Tämä koko Armstrongin syyttömyysvakuuttelu on aivan täydellisesti heikoilla jäillä. Minä en tarvitse enää yhtään mitään todistusaineistoa tuloslistojen lisäksi. Katsokaa kuinka moni Giron, Tourin ja Vueltan viiden prahaan joukkoon yltäneistä kuskiesta on kärynnyt tai myöntänyt syyllisyytensä vuosien 1990-2009 aikana.



Tuo on hyvä systeemi. Nakitetaan kaikki liikaa menestyvät. Lienee varmempi tapa kuin tuhannet testit, ja halvempi. :Hymy:  Täytyy vaan sopia rajat jossakin instanssissa. Eikös hiihdossa ole muuten hemoglobiiniraja, onhan siitäkin pystytty sopimaan.

----------


## mja

> Minä en tarvitse enää yhtään mitään todistusaineistoa tuloslistojen lisäksi.



Myös itselleni yhden urheilijan ylivoimaisuus kisoissa joissa lähes kaikki muut kärkinimet ovat jälkikäteen kärähtäneet herättää suuren suuria epäilyksiä. Jostain syystä mulla on jälleen suhteellisen hatara muistikuva siitä, että löytyisi useampiakin Tourin vuoristoetapeilla muilta karanneita hatkaporukoita, joista kaikki muut paitsi Lance ovat jossain vaiheessa myöhemmin kärähtäneet? Lance tietty tiputtanut muut vauhdista jossain vaiheessa, koska "tahtoi" voittoa enemmän kuin nämä.

----------


## Joenranta

Täällä ovat jotkut niin kovin varmoja siitä, että kyllä se Lancekin on käyttänyt joskus dopingia, ja ettei hän muuten olisi voittanut niin monta Touria. Sanoisin näille epäilijöille, että sellaiset puheet ovat tyhjiä, kun ei ole mitään näyttöä. Suosittelisin näille epäilijöille Lancesta kertovan omaelämäkirjan lukemista. Siitä paljastuu mielestäni yksi selvä ominaisuus, josta on ollut hyötyä voittamisesta nimittäin valtava tahto itsensä voittamiseen. Se käy ilmi mm. taistelussa toiovottomaksi luultua syöpää ja sen voittamista vastaan.

----------


## StantheMan

> Minä en tarvitse enää yhtään mitään todistusaineistoa tuloslistojen lisäksi.



Mites tämä sinun suuri suosikki Alberto C. Puhtain ainein, vai? :Sarkastinen:  Ja vielä osin samassa rikollistallissa Lancen kanssa.

----------


## vetooo

> Mites tämä sinun suuri suosikki Alberto C. Puhtain ainein, vai? Ja vielä osin samassa rikollistallissa Lancen kanssa.



Operaatio Puertossa on ollut eräiden tietojen mukaan mukana, mutta niin kauan kun saamaton Espanjan viranomaiskoneisto ei halua tutkia vyyhteä loppuun, ei mitään konkreettisia todisteita ole. Contador on mm. luvannut antaa DNA-näytteen tarvittaessa, mutta viranomaiset eivät näköjään tutki asiaa tällä hetkellä. 

Ranskassa tutkitaan edelleen Astanan jäljiltä löytyneitä lääkemateriaaleja vuoden 2009 Tourista, sillä ranskalaiset eivät ole tiedottaneet jupakan etenemisestä mitään. 

Minulle on aivan yhden tekevää onko joku käyttänyt tai ei, mutta sen pitäisi olla jokaiselle selvää, minkälaisessa maailmassa elettiin koko 1990-luku ja 2000-luvun alku oli. Tämän saattaa huomata myös tutkailemalla kyseisenä ajanjaksona saavutettuja käsittämättömiä keskareita suurissa ympäriajoissa.

Ja se kun pystyy tuottamaan 495 watin keskitehot 30 minuutin aikana on jotain aivan käsittämätöntä. Se Dr. Ferrarin maaginen lukema on 6,7 W/kg...

----------


## Sambody

> Mites tämä sinun suuri suosikki Alberto C. Puhtain ainein, vai? Ja vielä osin samassa rikollistallissa Lancen kanssa.



Onhan se Lance syytön niin kauan kun toisin todistetaan, mutta ymmärrän kyllä Vetooon pointin. Lancen voitto vuosien podiumeille mahtui keikistelemään yhteensä 14 muuta polkijaa. Näistä ainoa, jota ei olla jossain yhteydessä linkitetty dopingiin taitaa olla Fernando Escartin. Zulle, Ullrich, Basso, Rumsas ja Vino ovat joko kärynneet dopingista tai myöntäneet käyttäneensä. Belokia ja Klödeniä on taas syytetty eri yhteyksissä dopingin käytöstä. Heitä ei kuitenkaan ole todistetusti narautettu kieletyistä aineista.

Sitten taas Contadorin GT-podiumeilla on hänen lisäkseen mahtunut patsastelemaan yhteensä 10 polkijaa. Näistä jannuista Riccardo Ricco on ainoa kärynnyt polkija. Riccon lisäksi ainoastaan Leipheimer ja Armstrong ovat joutuneet doping syytöksien kohteeksi urallaan.

Tuo ei todista mitään, mutta tuon jälkeen ymmärrän kyllä hyvin miksi Armstrongin käry/tunnustus ei tulisi minään yllätyksenä. Enkä nyt sano että Contadorkaan välttämättä puhtain jauhoin vetää/on vetänyt, mutta hänen puhtauteen on vähän helpompi uskoa.

----------


## Oppressor

> Täällä ovat jotkut niin kovin varmoja siitä, että kyllä se Lancekin on käyttänyt joskus dopingia, ja ettei hän muuten olisi voittanut niin monta Touria. Sanoisin näille epäilijöille, että sellaiset puheet ovat tyhjiä, kun ei ole mitään näyttöä. Suosittelisin näille epäilijöille Lancesta kertovan omaelämäkirjan lukemista. Siitä paljastuu mielestäni yksi selvä ominaisuus, josta on ollut hyötyä voittamisesta nimittäin valtava tahto itsensä voittamiseen. Se käy ilmi mm. taistelussa toiovottomaksi luultua syöpää ja sen voittamista vastaan.



Ja niitä kuutta plus merkillä olevaa dopenäytettä (-juu, viisi kiistanalaista) ei lasketa läänssin kohdalla positiiviseksi... Läänssin kirja on kivaa ajanvietettä, kaikki Remekset on myös.

----------


## -jones-

Vuosia sitten olen lopettanut tourien yms, kisojen seuraamisen. Pidin näitä hemmoja sankareina nuorempana, mutta tuo kuva karisi tylysti sen jälkeen, kun näitä doping juttuja alkoi tulla solkenaan huippujen(kin) osalta ja hemmot naama peruslukemilla väittävät vielä kiinnijäämisenkin jälkeenkin_ "mitään en oo ottanu"_ Just joo =) Lance kuuluu ihan samaan nippuun ja ei on jääny kiinni ei, mutta lienee vain ollut askeleen edellä testaajia..

----------


## Rommeli

> Ja niitä kuutta plus merkillä olevaa dopenäytettä (-juu, viisi kiistanalaista) ei lasketa läänssin kohdalla positiiviseksi... Läänssin kirja on kivaa ajanvietettä, kaikki Remekset on myös.



Itse asiassa noita väitettyjä "positiivisia" näytteitä on kaiketi 5, jos nyt olen asian oikein käsittänyt. Tuo väittämäsi selvä positiivinen vuonna 1999 oli käsittääkseni sallituissa rajoissa.

Kovasti tuntuu joillakin olevan tavaraa hampaankoloissa mitä Lanceen tulee.

----------


## Oppressor

> Itse asiassa noita väitettyjä "positiivisia" näytteitä on kaiketi 5, jos nyt olen asian oikein käsittänyt. Tuo väittämäsi selvä positiivinen vuonna 1999 oli käsittääkseni sallituissa rajoissa.
> 
> Kovasti tuntuu joillakin olevan tavaraa hampaankoloissa mitä Lanceen tulee.



Koskaan en ole pitänyt "herrasmiehestä" ja nykyiset käänteet tuntuvat kovasti mukavalle : )

----------


## Rommeli

> Koskaan en ole pitänyt "herrasmiehestä" ja nykyiset käänteet tuntuvat kovasti mukavalle : )



No se nyt tuskin voi jäädä epäselväksi, mutta faktoissa olisi sentään hyvä pysyä. Toki väärän käsitykseni voi myös oikaista.

----------


## ketju44

> Kyllä ja ei. Vahvakäden ei tarvitse todistaa syyttömyyttään, vaan viranomaisten tulee todistaa hänen syyllisyytensä. 
> 
> No hyvä on. Myönnän, että en hämmästyisi, jos joskus ilmenisi, että Lance olisi käyttänyt. Mutta annetaan viranomaisille rauha tutkia asia juurta jaksain, lakien mukaan. Joka tapauksessa dopingin käytössä on kahdeksan vuoden vanhenemisaika, joten ainakin pari Touria LA voitti ihan virallisesti.



 Min en usko , että Lancea koskaan varmuudella kärytetään jos se vaan vältettävissä on. Liian paljon rahaa mukana.

----------


## Oppressor

> No se nyt tuskin voi jäädä epäselväksi, mutta faktoissa olisi sentään hyvä pysyä. Toki väärän käsitykseni voi myös oikaista.



Mun käsittääkseni näyte oli positiivinen, mutta selitys sopiva eikä tullut penalttia. Munkin väärän käsityksen voi oikaista. 

He tested positive for a banned substance once, for cortisone at the 1999 Tour, but produced a doctor’s note saying the drug was medically necessary for saddle sores. He received no punishment and went on to win his first Tour.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Minusta Lasse on hieno pyöräilijä ja hieno ihminen, jos hän on joskus käyttänyt kiellettyjä aineita ja jää siitä nyt kiinni, ei se mun mielipiteitä hänestä mihinkään muuta ...  :Cool:

----------


## Rommeli

> Mun käsittääkseni näyte oli positiivinen, mutta selitys sopiva eikä tullut penalttia. Munkin väärän käsityksen voi oikaista. 
> 
> He tested positive for a banned substance once, for cortisone at the 1999 Tour, but produced a doctor’s note saying the drug was medically necessary for saddle sores. He received no punishment and went on to win his first Tour.



Wikipedian englannin kielinen artikkeli kertoo seuraavaa:

_"A 1999 urine sample showed traces of_ _corticosteroid__ in an amount that was not in the positive range. A medical certificate showed he used an approved cream for_ _saddle sores__ which contained the substance."_

Ainakin minä käsitän tuon niin, että näyte ole kuitenkin puhdas. Toisin sanoen pitoisuus ei ollut kielletyllä alueella. Oli tuossa toki mukana selityskin, mutta silti pitoisuus oli jo alun alkaen liian pieni.

Komppaan täysin edeltävää kirjoittajaa. Mielestäni on muutenkin täysin turha kaivella vanhoja, vaan pitäisi keskittyä nykyiseen ja tulevaan sen sijaan.

----------


## Deve

Ja Armstronghan ois tämän koko sotkun välttäny jos ois viitsiny ottaa Floikan pariksi vuodeksi Shackkiin ajamaan eläkerahoja. Nyt sitten se sonta osuu tuulettimeen ja rahaa palaa rutkasti enemmän.

----------


## vetooo

Erikoisasiantuntija Petriok kirjoitti johonkin ketjuun erinomaisen tekstin liittyen tähän Armstrong-tutkimukseen. Tärkeimpänä pointtina ei ole se, että onko LA käytätnyt joskus käytettyjä aineita, vaan tässä on aivan muista asioista kyse. Nämä liittyvät suurimmaksi osaksi USA:n Postin eli US Postalin sponsorointikauteen. Eli toisin sanoen USA:n veronmaksajien rahoilla on harrastettu mahdollista rikollista toimintaa. WADA:n sääntöjen mukaan dopingrikkeet vanhenevat 8 vuodessa jos niitä tulee ilmi.

----------


## kontio

> Tärkeimpänä pointtina ei ole se, että onko LA käytätnyt joskus käytettyjä aineita, vaan tässä on aivan muista asioista kyse.



Sinänsä tässä tehdään "tikusta asiaa", ettei ketään kiinnostaisi mihin "veronmaksajien rahoja" (Bart Knaggsin &co rahoja, jotka on sponssannut US Postal yhtiö markkinointimielessä, jonka omistaa liittovaltio. eli ovatko ne edes veronmaksajien rahoja?No ei vaikuta tähän pointtiini) on käytetty ja onko myyty tallipyöriä mustaan pörssiin, jos Lance olisi sijoittunut joka vuosi toiseksi tai kolmanneksi.

Discoveryn aikaisia juttuja ei sit kai tutkita ollenkaan vai?

Eli kyllä tässä siitä on kyse, että halutaan LA tilille siitä, että on ollut tarpeeksi fiksu välttääkseen kärähtämisen. Ja sekös joitakuita ketuttaa.

Se, että onko tuo megatähden asema oikeutettu kun se on jossain määrin todennäköisesti hankittu aineiden avustuksella? 
Mun mielestä on, koska kaikki muut ovat kuitenkin käyttäneet ja edes pelotonissa mukana pysyminen ei onnistunut Frankie Andreulta ilman päivämatkaa Sveitsiin. 

Sinänsä ikävää niille,jotka ovat elämänsä käryllä tuhonneet ja LA porskuttaa parrasvaloissa, mutta olis se todennäköisesti ihan kohtuu hyvin fillari polkenut puhtaissakin kisoissa. Se, että on muita fiksumpi, ei tee rikollista. Aineet oli samat kaikilla kuitenkin, LA ollut porukasta ehkä se ahkerin, yksi lahjakkaimmista ja ennenkaikkea fiksuin. Tai Bryuneel. Ihan sama. Ihan hyvä yhtälö kuitenkin.

Sitten multa menee sympatiat, jos rahalla tai suhteilla on testejä lakaistu maton alle. Todistettavasti siis. Eikä mitään L`Equipen (vai Lemondin) salapoliisitutkimuksen perusteella saatuja näytteitä vaan ihan virallisia.

*En kannata dopingia,* mutta kannatan Lancea kovana urheilijana ja fiksuna ja esiintymiskykyisenä miehenä.
Jos käyttää, ei kannata olla tyhmä. Vai mitä, Pantani ja Madonna di Campiglio???

----------


## Soolo

Olen 100 varma että kaikki douppaa enemmän tai vähemmän, oli kyse mistä urheilulajista tahansa, nautin silti pyöräilystä paljon.

Mikä minua tökkii pahasti on se että Lance piileskelee syöpäsäätiönsä takana ja miten hän on kohdellut muita ajajia, Simeoni ja Contador ihan tuoreena mielessä.

Olis Lancen kannattanut pitää se oma ego aisoissa eikä tehdä sitä comebackia, olin kova fani ennen paluuta, nyt ei hitustakaan kunniotusta enään jäljellä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

U.S.Postalin lekuri tyrmää Landisin doping väitteet

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-0...by-landis.html

----------


## asb

> U.S.Postalin lekuri tyrmää Landisin doping väitteet



Minä ainakin uskon miestä, joka pukeutuu valkoiseen takiin. Vieläkö niitä sikainfluenssarokotteita sai jostain?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Kyllä Lance selviää näistä oikeustaistoista!
Erotuksena esim. Balco-kärhämään on se että Lance on ihan toisella tavalla älykäs ja pystyy siten kiertämään kaiken päälle heitetyn sonnan.
Hän on pystynyt hankkimaan kaikkein parhaimman mahdollisen puolustustiimin. Tosin puolustus vie energiaa ja rahaa.

Se että pidän Lancea älykkäänä ei sulje pois sitä että hänellä on myös vähemmän ihailtavia luonteenpiirteitä. Vaan kukapa meistä olisi täydellinen vaikka kuin haluaisikin. Silloinhan olisimme jumalia.

----------


## lebig

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-...tory?track=rss

Betsy Andreu tutkijoiden kuulusteluissa. Vanhat Lancen omat tunnustukset dopingin käytöstä kaivettu esille.

----------


## mutanaama

> Minä ainakin uskon miestä, joka pukeutuu valkoiseen takiin. Vieläkö niitä sikainfluenssarokotteita sai jostain?



Olis taas ollu niin varmasti vihreen palleron paikka :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> U.S.Postalin lekuri tyrmää Landisin doping väitteet
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-0...by-landis.html



Prohva-tallien lääkärit ne ovat niitä luotettavimpia tiedonlähteitä...ei tätä pysty edes kirjoittamaan naama peruslukemilla.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-...tory?track=rss
> 
> Betsy Andreu tutkijoiden kuulusteluissa. Vanhat Lancen omat tunnustukset dopingin käytöstä kaivettu esille.



Kyllä tuo ammattilaispyöräily on aikamoinen piraijaklubi. Oli miten oli niin kyllä vakavasti sairaalle ihmiselle pitäisi antaa yksityisyys ja rauha.
Se mitä jonkin sairasvuoteella on kuultu pitäisi jättää oman arvoonsa kun ei nyt mistään tapoista, murhista tms. ole kysymys.

Se on selvä että Armstrong on käyttänyt aineita, mutta onko mitään järkeä enää tässä vaiheessa nostaa keissiä?

----------


## OJ

> Kyllä tuo ammattilaispyöräily on aikamoinen piraijaklubi. Oli miten oli niin kyllä vakavasti sairaalle ihmiselle pitäisi antaa yksityisyys ja rauha.
> Se mitä jonkin sairasvuoteella on kuultu pitäisi jättää oman arvoonsa kun ei nyt mistään tapoista, murhista tms. ole kysymys.
> 
> Se on selvä että Armstrong on käyttänyt aineita, mutta onko mitään järkeä enää tässä vaiheessa nostaa keissiä?



Taitaa alkaa se miljoona-klubi nostamaan päätään, eli nyt on raha suurimpana (ainoana?) motiivina. Kun nostaa miljoonatiliä lakituvan kautta, niin siirtyy pelaamaan isojen poikien vesille ja silloin pelataan isojen poikien säännöillä, eli vahvin voittaa.

----------


## Ola

Kannattaa lukea vaikka noi New York Timesin jutut, tässä ei ole kyse varsinaisesti pyöräkilpailuista, vaan rahasta. Liittovaltion verorahoja epäillään käytetyn doupinkiin, siitä voi tulla vissiin jopa häkkiä. Lancea on jahdattu vuosikausia ja kyse on nyt useista miljoonista, varmasti kymmenistä miljoonista dollareista, ei  sellaisia summia noin vain unohdeta.

Itse en varsinaisesti nauti tästä penkomisesta, mutta nyt on sen verran iso pyörä liikkeellä, että homma selvitettäneen pohjia myöten.

----------


## ejex

> Kannattaa lukea vaikka noi New York Timesin jutut, tässä ei ole kyse varsinaisesti pyöräkilpailuista, vaan rahasta. Liittovaltion verorahoja epäillään käytetyn doupinkiin, siitä voi tulla vissiin jopa häkkiä. Lancea on jahdattu vuosikausia ja kyse on nyt useista miljoonista, varmasti kymmenistä miljoonista dollareista, ei sellaisia summia noin vain unohdeta.
> 
> Itse en varsinaisesti nauti tästä penkomisesta, mutta nyt on sen verran iso pyörä liikkeellä, että homma selvitettäneen pohjia myöten.



 
Kalliita näyttävät aineet olevan. Eikö ole ihme, että yksittäisillä kuskeilla on varaa niihin? Eikö se ollut Ricco, joka kertoi luvanneensa maksaa jotain 100 euroa jollekin elinikäisessä kiellossa olevalle tohtorille, joka oli luvannut ettei näy testeissä, mutta ei sitten maksanutkaan, kun lupaus ei pitänyt. Täytyyhän takuun olla voimassa. Jenkeissä on varmaan sitten paremmat ja kalliimmat  mömmöt?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Kannattaa lukea vaikka noi New York Timesin jutut, tässä ei ole kyse varsinaisesti pyöräkilpailuista, vaan rahasta. Liittovaltion verorahoja epäillään käytetyn doupinkiin, siitä voi tulla vissiin jopa häkkiä. Lancea on jahdattu vuosikausia ja kyse on nyt useista miljoonista, varmasti kymmenistä miljoonista dollareista, ei sellaisia summia noin vain unohdeta.
> 
> Itse en varsinaisesti nauti tästä penkomisesta, mutta nyt on sen verran iso pyörä liikkeellä, että homma selvitettäneen pohjia myöten.



Kirjoitti lehdet mitä tahansa niin on hyvä säilyttää jalat maassa. Koko teoria siitä että Armstrong olisi syyllistynyt salaliittoon veronmaksajien rahojen kavaltamiseksi on aika kaukaa haettu. Vaikuttaa enemmänkin suurelta avuttomuudelta saada muuten yhtään mitään aikaan.
Syyte verorahojen kavaltamisesta tuntuu tekopyhältä tässä tapauksessa. Jos jossain verorahoja tuhlataan niin se on tämän oikeusprosessin ylläpito.

Todennäköinen lopputulos on että juttua jauhetaan ja pitkään ja lopulta se raukeaa. Ainoa kouriintuva tulos on että lakimiehet tienaavat rasvaisesti ja kaikki muut menettävät rahaa.

----------


## Ola

> Kirjoitti lehdet mitä tahansa niin on hyvä säilyttää jalat maassa. Koko teoria siitä että Armstrong olisi syyllistynyt salaliittoon veronmaksajien rahojen kavaltamiseksi on aika kaukaa haettu. Vaikuttaa enemmänkin suurelta avuttomuudelta saada muuten yhtään mitään aikaan.
> Syyte verorahojen kavaltamisesta tuntuu tekopyhältä tässä tapauksessa. Jos jossain verorahoja tuhlataan niin se on tämän oikeusprosessin ylläpito.
> 
> Todennäköinen lopputulos on että juttua jauhetaan ja pitkään ja lopulta se raukeaa. Ainoa kouriintuva tulos on että lakimiehet tienaavat rasvaisesti ja kaikki muut menettävät rahaa.



Oletko tietoinen, kuka rahoitti United States Postal Services -tallin toiminnan? Ei ole kyse mistään "kaukaa haetusta salaliitosta". Ja LAnce on vissiin oikeusteitse saanut useiden miljoonien taalojen bonuksen TdF voitosta, jos se on fuskaamalla saatu, niin joku voi haluta vaikka rahansa takaisin. Eikä tommoset syyttäjät ym. varmaan ilkeyttään tota tee, vaan hoitavat vaan duuninsa.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Mites tämän projektin laita on??

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/27...ld-champs.aspx

----------


## Samuli

> Mites tämän projektin laita on??
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/27...ld-champs.aspx



Onhan tuohon vielä vuosi aikaa treenata.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Oletko tietoinen, kuka rahoitti United States Postal Services -tallin toiminnan? Ei ole kyse mistään "kaukaa haetusta salaliitosta". Ja LAnce on vissiin oikeusteitse saanut useiden miljoonien taalojen bonuksen TdF voitosta, jos se on fuskaamalla saatu, niin joku voi haluta vaikka rahansa takaisin. Eikä tommoset syyttäjät ym. varmaan ilkeyttään tota tee, vaan hoitavat vaan duuninsa.



Entäs sitten? Kyllä näistä on puhuttu pitkään aikaa. 
Bonukset taitaa olla monille huipuille tuttuja. Ei siinä tarvita mitään salaliittoja. Se että tutkimus kääntyi tähän suuntaan johtuu todennäköisesti siitä että tällä tavalla syyttäjällä on paremmat mahdollisuudet hyökätä mm. tarjoamalla syytesuojaa.

Jos ajatellaan vielä sitä asiaa että kavaltiko Lance USPS:ltä (eli veronmaksajilta) on tuulesta temmattuja, koska USPS sai suuren julkisuuden Armstrongin voitoilla (siis vastinetta). Vaikka USPS on valtiollinen laitos niin silti se myös kilpailee yksityisten yritysten kanssa ja tarvitsee näkyvyyttä.

Koko oikeusjuttu menee väärinpäin. Nyt on kysymys petoksesta, jos vain se doping löydetään. Oikea järjestys olisi että ensiksi löydetään doping ja sitten vasta aletaan puhumaan petoksesta.

On selvää että Armstrong on käyttänyt erinäisiä aineita, mutta osannut kurinalaisesti välttää kiinnijäämisen. Niin käytti kaikki muutkin huiput.

Mitä tähän fuskaamiseen tulee niin hormonien positiivinen vaikutus ulottuu myös haitallisiin soluihin, niihin jotka elimistö olisi muuten ehkä tappanut.
Urheilijoiden syöpätapauksista tulee aina mieleen että johtuiko se mahdollisesti..... Siitä huolimatta että jäivätkö he henkiin vai ei!

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Onhan tuohon vielä vuosi aikaa treenata.



ok. --> vuosi aikaa jauhaa tätä shittiä,mitä on täällä jo hyvän aikaa jauhettu

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Landis on jättänyt haasteen oikeuteen "hallituksen puolesta" voidakseen saada 30% mahdollisista korvausvaateista Armstrongilta kumppaneilta.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/land...blower-lawsuit

Raatokärpästen hommaa!

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ei se ainakaan Floydin uskottavuutta lisää yhtään- jos sitä nyt oli edes alunperin.

----------


## Ola

> Landis on jättänyt haasteen oikeuteen "hallituksen puolesta" voidakseen saada 30% mahdollisista korvausvaateista Armstrongilta kumppaneilta.



Välillä tai oikeastaan aika usein ihmetyttää toi jenkkilän oikeuskäytäntö. 30% ei taida olla ihan pikkusumma tässä keississä, onkohan Landis tiennyt tämän etukäteen vai onko asianajaja ollut tarpeeksi liukas keksimään moisen? Koko homma menee näköjään likaisempaan suuntaan kuin olisi luullut, mutta sitä saa mitä tilaa.

----------


## ejex

> Välillä tai oikeastaan aika usein ihmetyttää toi jenkkilän oikeuskäytäntö. 30% ei taida olla ihan pikkusumma tässä keississä, onkohan Landis tiennyt tämän etukäteen vai onko asianajaja ollut tarpeeksi liukas keksimään moisen? Koko homma menee näköjään likaisempaan suuntaan kuin olisi luullut, mutta sitä saa mitä tilaa.



Minä en usko, että Landis keksii itse yhtään mitään. Oikeastaan voisi nämä keskustelut lopettaa tähän ja palata asiaan esim. 5 vuoden päästä, niin katsotaan miten kävi............ :Sarkastinen:

----------


## petri ok

> Landis on jättänyt haasteen oikeuteen "hallituksen puolesta" voidakseen saada 30% mahdollisista korvausvaateista Armstrongilta kumppaneilta.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/land...blower-lawsuit
> 
> Raatokärpästen hommaa!



Itseasiassa lehdissä oli jo muutama kuukausi sitten juttua, että jenkkilaki mahdollistaa tuollaisen korvauksen saamisen ns "whistle blowerille" (pelin poikki viheltäjälle, tai vasikalle/kalville)

MUTTA tää asia lienee sellainen, että siihen saadaan lainvoimainen päätös vasta muutaman vuoden kulutta.

----------


## Soolo

kannattaa kuunnella, jos Englantia osaa

http://competitorradio.competitor.co...ark-zeigler-2/

----------


## Nailoni

eipä toimi tuo :/

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lassen tukisivusto:

http://www.lancesupport.org/

Jotkut ovat jättäneet myös toisenlaisia kommentteja:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lanc...faces-backlash

----------


## asb

> Lassen tukisivusto:
> 
> http://www.lancesupport.org/



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chewbacca_defense
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignoratio_elenchi

----------


## vetooo

Lance Armstrongia huhuillaan lähtöviivalle kauden viimeiseen klassikkoon Giro di Lombardiaan, joka ajetaan 16.10.

http://www.sportal.it/news/news801270.html

----------


## Pyöräpummi

One of Lance Armstrong's close associates, Stephanie McIlvain told a federal grand jury Wednesday that previously tape-recorded comments in which she talks negatively about the champion cyclist and is asked about performance-enhancing drug use were nothing more than "gossip sessions that just weren't true," the woman's attorney told The Times.

Tämä on osa sitä juttu että Andreu, McIlvain ja Lemond olisivat jotenkin tietoisia siitä että Armstrong on tunnustanut sairasvuoteellaan käyttäneensä dopingia. On kysymys jostain 14 vuoden takaisesta asiasta.

Jos tämä jatkuu tähän tahtiin niin syyttäjällä on aika heikot perusteet.


http://articles.latimes.com/2010/sep...trong-20100923

----------


## OJ

"Joo se oli vaan semmosta läppää, mut en mä tosissaan niitä juttuja jutellut"

----------


## vetooo

Lance Armstrong osallistuu Tour Down Under -kilpailuun Australiassa, joka avaa varsinaisesti pyöräilykauden 2011. Armstrongin mukaan TDU tulee olemaan hänen uransa viimeinen kilpailu USA:n ulkopuolella.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/61...al-career.aspx

----------


## 2,5i V6

Adelaide on ilmeisesti kohdellut Lancea ja hänen säätiötään hyvin. Eikös LA:lle ole huhuttu maksettavankin varsin hyvin osallistumisesta Tour Down Underiin? Tuskin 2011 on poikkeus.

Musta tuntuu siltä, että Ausseissa Lancea arvostetaan huomattavasti enemmän kuin euroopassa.





> Lance Armstrong osallistuu Tour Down Under -kilpailuun Australiassa, joka avaa varsinaisesti pyöräilykauden 2011. Armstrongin mukaan TDU tulee olemaan hänen uransa viimeinen kilpailu USA:n ulkopuolella.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/61...al-career.aspx

----------


## vetooo

> Adelaide on ilmeisesti kohdellut Lancea ja hänen säätiötään hyvin. Eikös LA:lle ole huhuttu maksettavankin varsin hyvin osallistumisesta Tour Down Underiin? Tuskin 2011 on poikkeus.
> 
> Musta tuntuu siltä, että Ausseissa Lancea arvostetaan huomattavasti enemmän kuin euroopassa.



Armstrongin starttiraha oli tämän vuoden Tour Down Underissa n. 2 miljoonaa Australian dollaria. Paikallisia veronmaksajia moinen touhu ei ilmeisesti miellyttänyt...

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/s...-1225940386618

----------


## ejex

No niin, nyt Lance sitten todella ryhtyy taas Tarzaniksi, eli triatlonistiksi! Mitenköhän uinti nykyisin sujuu?

http://www.teamradioshack.us/lance-a...awaii-ironman/

----------


## Takapainoinen Taapertaja

Wow! Taitaa olla ensi vuoden kisoilla hiukan mainosarvoa. Päästävätköhän ilman karsintoja viivalle...

----------


## Kal Pedal

Onhan se kiinnostavaa katsoa miten Lanke pärjää. (Kait) ensimmäinen maraton meni pari vuotta sitten noin 2.40, uinnista en tiedä mitään -enkä edes paljonko se osuus yleensä vaikuttaa yhteistulokseen.

----------


## MakeK

> Onhan se kiinnostavaa katsoa miten Lanke pärjää. (Kait) ensimmäinen maraton meni pari vuotta sitten noin 2.40, uinnista en tiedä mitään -enkä edes paljonko se osuus yleensä vaikuttaa yhteistulokseen.



Eiks se eka NYC-marathon ollu jotain 2:55... hävis hitusen Laurent Jalabertin vuotta (?) aikaisemmin juostulle marathonille. Jos muistan oikein Lange "myönsi" juoksun jälkeen tavoitelleensa Laurentin aikaa, mutta ei silloin onnistunut.

Mielenkiintoista nähdä pysyykö Lange vielä pinnalla...

-Make

----------


## X-Caliber

> Onhan se kiinnostavaa katsoa miten Lanke pärjää. (Kait) ensimmäinen maraton meni pari vuotta sitten noin 2.40,



No ei lähellekään. Lancen eka maraton (New York 2006) vei aikaa 2.59.36 vaikka miehellä oli apunaan huippuluokan jänikset koko matkan ajan. Seuraavana vuonna Nykissä Armstrong paransi tulostaan lukemiin 2.46.43, joka tietääkseni on hänen ennätyksensä. 





> uinnista en tiedä mitään -enkä edes paljonko se osuus yleensä vaikuttaa yhteistulokseen.



Armstrong aloitti urheilu-uransa triathlonistina, joten uinti lienee kohtuullisella tasolla omaksuttavissa. Tosin useita ironmaneja läpi vetänyt uimaritaustainen kaverini on kertonut, että jo vuoden parin tauko aktiivisessa uintiharjoittelussa vaikuttaa vauhtiin enemmän kuin parin vuoden juoksu- tai pyöräilytauko vaikuttaa näiden lajien vauhteihin. Armstrongilla sitä taukoa uintiharjoittelusta on ehtinyt tulla parikymmentä vuotta.

Uinnin osuus ironmanista on ajallisesti pieni, mutta kokonaistuloksen kannalta vaikutus voi olla melkoisen suuri, jos koko uintiosuuden joutuu tekemään täysillä töitä ja pyöräilyosuudelle on lähdettävä rasittuneena. Eroa voi tulla todella paljon sellaiseen kaveriin, joka on selvinnyt uintiosuudesta liikoja rasittumatta.

Nämä kommentit sitten sitä taustaa vasten, että itse en osaa käytännössä lainkaan uida enkä edes haaveile triathlonien läpi vetämisestä.

----------


## SammyB

> Armstrong aloitti urheilu-uransa triathlonistina, joten uinti lienee kohtuullisella tasolla omaksuttavissa.



Vielä vähän pilkunviilausta. Lance aloitti urheilu-uransa uimarina, josta siirtyi triathloniin, josta erikoistui pyöräilyyn.

----------


## Kal Pedal

[QUOTE=X-Caliber;1501760] 
Uinnin osuus ironmanista on ajallisesti pieni, mutta kokonaistuloksen kannalta vaikutus voi olla melkoisen suuri, jos koko uintiosuuden joutuu tekemään täysillä töitä ja pyöräilyosuudelle on lähdettävä rasittuneena. Eroa voi tulla todella paljon sellaiseen kaveriin, joka on selvinnyt uintiosuudesta liikoja rasittumatta.
QUOTE]
Rasittuneenakin Lance lienee aika paljon nopeampi pyöräilijä kun iisisti ottanut hyvä uimari. Vaikka mitä minä tiedän- kovia jätkiä kaikissa lajeissahan tuolla vetää, en todellakaan väitä mitään muuta.

----------


## Ironman

> No niin, nyt Lance sitten todella ryhtyy taas Tarzaniksi, eli triatlonistiksi!



Ei paljoa köpsempää kommenttia voi olla...

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lassen pitkäaikainen tallikaveri Popo EI ole havainnut dopingia niinä vuosina kun on ajellut LA:n tallikaverina

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/popo...nessing-doping

----------


## vetooo

> Lassen pitkäaikainen tallikaveri Popo EI ole havainnut dopingia niinä vuosina kun on ajellut LA:n tallikaverina
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/popo...nessing-doping



Ei puhuta kovin monesta vuodesta, kun kyseessä ovat 2005 ja 2009-2010. Sanoisin, että ne ovat "epätodennäköisimmät dopingvuodet".

----------


## Soolo

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUST...ype=sportsNews

----------


## petri ok

Landis heittää läppää 2004 Tourista 



> He  also spoke about a specific incident when he alleges a transfusion  involving several riders was carried out on the morning of the first  Alpine stage in the 2004 Tour de France. That took the riders 180  kilometres from Valreas to Villard de Lans, saw a long-distance attack  by Jan Ullrich and was ultimately won by Armstrong. 
> 
> “The team had a well-organised blood-doping program, and used other  products so that our levels remained normal. You can use the word  systematic.”
> 
> “There was always a way to invoke a problem with the bus, others could  not see inside. You need a few people, as well as the doctors, as in the  bus there were nine [riders] to have it done [the transfusion] to at  the same time. A transfusion takes about fifteen minutes. When you reach  this point, it’s something in common [with the riders]. It was routine,  there was no debate to be made, we all knew we would do it. It was part  of the job, it was a trivial thing.”





Hänen mukaansa UCI myös kohtelee kuskeja eri kriteereillä



> “In  the peloton, everyone knows that Pat McQuaid, Hein Verbruggen and other  leaders of the UCI protected some riders and not others during the past  20 years. It was their way of manipulating and creating stars,” he  claimed.





Ikävä kyllä (tapaus Contadorin jälkeen) alan uskoa Landisin juttuihin. Olen sitten kukkahattu tai rasisti tai hyväuskoinen.

----------


## Oppressor

> Ikävä kyllä (tapaus Contadorin jälkeen) alan uskoa Landisin juttuihin. Olen sitten kukkahattu tai rasisti tai hyväuskoinen.[/COLOR][/LEFT]
> 
> [/COLOR][/LEFT]



Tai realisti?

----------


## asb

> 



Eikös nyt olekin se aika vuodesta, kun kuuluu ihmetellä Lancen vatsan kokoa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Eikös nyt olekin se aika vuodesta, kun kuuluu ihmetellä Lancen vatsan kokoa?



Sillä on uusi ANT+ yhteensopiva syke-/wattimittaricombo siellä paidan alla. Mullakin on.

----------


## vetooo

> Eikös nyt olekin se aika vuodesta, kun kuuluu ihmetellä Lancen vatsan kokoa?



Mitä sitä nyt turhaan mahasta huolestua? Yksi kilpailu (Kierros Alas Alla = Tour Down Under) jäljellä ja sitten pääsee jännittämään agentti-Novitskyn tutkimuksia.

----------


## VesaP

> Mitä sitä nyt turhaan mahasta huolestua? Yksi kilpailu (Kierros Alas Alla = Tour Down Under) jäljellä ja sitten pääsee jännittämään agentti-Novitskyn tutkimuksia.



Eikös Länssi ainakin tuon Hawaijin Ironmänin aio käydä vetämässä läpi. Luulis tietysti äkkiseltään että siinäkin urheilumuodossa mahdollisesta liiallisesta mahasta on haittaa... Tietysti ilman tavoitteita kun vetää turistina niin mitäs väliä sillä toisaalta on. Siellä Hawaijilla tosin ei taida oikein turisteja olla?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## ejex

Taitaa olla presidenttiainesta? Viime päivät menneet Irakissa joukkojojen tarkistamisessa. Texasista on ennenkin tullut pressoja, Ainakin Lyndon Johnson ja Bushit.

----------


## kontio

> Taitaa olla presidenttiainesta? Viime päivät menneet Irakissa joukkojojen tarkistamisessa. Texasista on ennenkin tullut pressoja, Ainakin Lyndon Johnson ja Bushit.



Olin joskus samaa mieltä että presidenttiainesta, mutta sanoisin että liikaa lokaa kaivettavissa menneisyydestä eli näitä dopingsyytöksiä, joten taitaa kaatua poliittinen ura siihen. en tiedä kiinnostaisiko edes, mutta karismaa riittäisi ja muutenkaan ei huonoin valinta olis...

----------


## vetooo

LA on luopunut kaikista politiikkakuvioista. Ennen piti sitä mahdollisena muttei enää. Hän on sanonut viettävänsä mahdollisimman paljon aikaa perheensä kanssa (lähes suora siteeraus LA:n jostain lukemattomista kirjoista).

----------


## lansive

Kuvernööriksi sitten ainakin. Kun on valkoihoinen, niin voi olla vaikka douppaava maahanmuuttaja niinkuin Kaliforniassa. Ja eihän Jesse Venturakaan "urheilusaavutuksiaan" tainnut ihan laillisin keinoin hankkia ja silti pääsi Minnesotassa virkaan.

----------


## lansive

> LA on luopunut kaikista politiikkakuvioista. Ennen piti sitä mahdollisena mittei enää.



Katsotaan miten mieli muuttuu ajan kuluessa. Pitihän Tourillekin lähteä kokeilemaan uudestaan.

----------


## petri ok

> Mitä sitä nyt turhaan mahasta huolestua? Yksi kilpailu (Kierros Alas Alla = Tour Down Under) jäljellä ja sitten pääsee jännittämään agentti-Novitskyn tutkimuksia.



Mistään mitään tietämättä (kuten aina), mutta kai Lanke vielä kotiyleisölleen jättää jäähyväiset Kalifornian turneella?  Mitä tulee Novitskiin, niin joidenkin juttujen mukaan, Lanke ei ole se pääjuttu. Ilmeisesti juttu alkoi tutkimuksesta "Rock Racing"-tallia vastaan, jossa Landis toimi 2008 tallin "neuvonantajana". Häntä lienee siitä syystä kuulusteltu ja osasi juuri siksi osoittaa ilmiantokirjeensä oikeaan osoitteeseen. Saattaa olla, että tutkinnan päälinja on dopingin käyttö/välitys jenkkipyöräilyssä, enempi kuin Lanke. Toki Lanke-juttu lienee jenkeissäkin isompi juttu kuin sukkahousumiesten dopinginkäyttö.  Ei silti, ei Lankekaan välttämättä turvassa ole. Syyttäjien poliittisen uran kannalta iso ruumis on kova sana.  Toki voin olla väärässä, kuten monesti aiemminkin

----------


## Ohiampuja

> (lähes suora siteeraus LA:n jostain lukemattomista kirjoista).



Tää oli hauska, en minäkään niitä ole lukenut.  :Vink: 

Mutta asiaan.

Vaikka Lance jakaa mielipiteet, kyllä se bisneksen osaa. Ja saa siinä ASO:kin omansa...  :Vink: 

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...e-france-28700

----------


## OJ

Eikö tossa sanota, että Tourin nettotulot vähenivät?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Osittainen off-topic: Minä olen välttänyt Lanken kirjoja vaikka muuten hyvinkin mielelläni luen pyöräilyyn liittyvää kirjallisuutta (seuraavaksi vuorossa Paul Kimmagen Rough ride). Syy on että pelkään niiden olevan jenkkityyppistä sentimentaalis-moralistista hehkutusta tyyliin "jokainen voi olla voittaja...".  En myöskään halua mitään paljastuskirjaa. Mikä siis on niistä kaikista luettavin, eli mitä suosittelette?

----------


## ejex

My comback, up close and personal!

Ei tartte lukea kuin kuvatekstit! Hyviä kuvia esiripun takaa.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Comeback-.../dp/0224083155

----------


## Polla

> My comback, up close and personal!
> 
> Ei tartte lukea kuin kuvatekstit! Hyviä kuvia esiripun takaa.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Comeback-.../dp/0224083155



samat kuvat taitaa löytyä täältä: 

http://www.elizabethkreutz.com/

----------


## kexi

> Osittainen off-topic: Minä olen välttänyt Lanken kirjoja vaikka muuten hyvinkin mielelläni luen pyöräilyyn liittyvää kirjallisuutta (seuraavaksi vuorossa Paul Kimmagen Rough ride). Syy on että pelkään niiden olevan jenkkityyppistä sentimentaalis-moralistista hehkutusta tyyliin &quot;jokainen voi olla voittaja...&quot;.  En myöskään halua mitään paljastuskirjaa. Mikä siis on niistä kaikista luettavin, eli mitä suosittelette?



 Minusta It's Not About The Bike on ehdottomasti lukemisen arvoinen kirja. Rankkaisin sen ehkä jopa kakkoseksi lukemistani pyöräilykirjoista heti Kimmagen Rough Riden jälkeen. Kirja on hyvin kirjoitettu, vaikkakin paikoin aika karua luettevaa. Kuitenkin kirjana huomattavasti parempi kuin esim. Bruyneelin We Might As Well Win tai Fignonin We Were Young and Carefree.

----------


## VesaP

> samat kuvat taitaa löytyä täältä: 
> 
> http://www.elizabethkreutz.com/



Ei saa kirota mut helvetin hyviä "backstage" kuvia!! Tuo antaa uskoa että 40v ukkokin VOI olla näköjään aika timmissä iskussa jos jaksaa vain yrittää.

Vielä kun jaksaisi...  :Vihainen:  Aloittaisi vaikka hommaamalla bisnesjetin.  :Cool: 

Go Lance Go!!!

----------


## Kal Pedal

Pitääpä hankkia nuo kirjat....kuvat ovat kyllä todella hienoja.

----------


## kervelo

> ...Mikä siis on niistä kaikista luettavin, eli mitä suosittelette?



Wilcocksonin kirjat ovat minun mieleeni, varsinkin tämä viimeisin.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lance-Armstr...4&sr=8-1-spell

----------


## Hippo04

> Minusta It's Not About The Bike on ehdottomasti lukemisen arvoinen kirja. Rankkaisin sen ehkä jopa kakkoseksi lukemistani pyöräilykirjoista heti Kimmagen Rough Riden jälkeen. Kirja on hyvin kirjoitettu, vaikkakin paikoin aika karua luettevaa. Kuitenkin kirjana huomattavasti parempi kuin esim. Bruyneelin We Might As Well Win tai Fignonin We Were Young and Carefree.



Tuli kesällä lukaistua tuo ja kirjasta jäi kuva Armstrongista ylimielisenä, itserakkaana ja muita huonosti kohtelevana kakkiaisena  :Sekaisin:  No pehmeät ja nössöt tuskin voittavat tourin seitsemän kertaa..mutta kaverin tempauksia tulee katsottua hiukan eri silmällä kirjan lukemisen jälkeen.

----------


## Stone

> Tuli kesällä lukaistua tuo ja kirjasta jäi kuva Armstrongista ylimielisenä, itserakkaana ja muita huonosti kohtelevana kakkiaisena  No pehmeät ja nössöt tuskin voittavat tourin seitsemän kertaa..mutta kaverin tempauksia tulee katsottua hiukan eri silmällä kirjan lukemisen jälkeen.



Niin nuorena. Senhän hän itsekin sanoo ja myöntää.
Arvostus muita kohtaan tuli, kun ymmärsi vanhan lajin perinteet ja nokkimis järjestyksen.

----------


## Hippo04

> Niin nuorena. Senhän hän itsekin sanoo ja myöntää.
> Arvostus muita kohtaan tuli, kun ymmärsi vanhan lajin perinteet ja nokkimis järjestyksen.



Nojaa, itse en ainakaan saanut sen parempaa kuvaa vanhemmastakaan Lancesta. Samapa tuo, lukaiskaa kirja itse ja tehkää omat johtopäätökset.

----------


## StantheMan

Minusta Lancen luonne ja luonteenpiirteet eivät nyt niin erikoisia (amerikkalaisittain? ajateltuna) ole. Tunsin aikoinaan bisneksessä menestyneen vaikeista olosuhteistalähtöisen "pienen kylän pojan", joka monella tavoin Lancea muistutti. Hetkittäin mukava, mutta niin ylimielinen "paskiainen" oli tämä tyyppi. Parasta seuraa senhetkisille kavereille ja "vihamiehilleen" kestämätön piikki p#:ssä.

Tulipahan vietettyyä elämäni parhaita hetkiä hänen seurassaan mm. Las Vegasissa, Atlantassa, Nykissä. Voi niitä aikoja!

----------


## villef

Viron liiton sivuilla olevassa uutisessa mietitään huhua, että Lassesta tulisi uusi UCIn päällikkö. Ilmeisesti on itse ilmoittanut ettei ole tällaista suunnittelemassa.
Onko jollain tietoa asiasta, missä tällaisia huhuja liikkuu?

----------


## Lasol

> Viron liiton sivuilla olevassa uutisessa mietitään huhua, että Lassesta tulisi uusi UCIn päällikkö. Ilmeisesti on itse ilmoittanut ettei ole tällaista suunnittelemassa.
> Onko jollain tietoa asiasta, missä tällaisia huhuja liikkuu?



Toivottavasti ei. Muuten voi samalla vapauttaa nykyään kielletyt aineet käyttöön. On muutenkin liian itteensä täynnä oleva ihminen että osais olla solidaarinen niinku tossa roolissa kuuluis olla.

Ei nykynen tai hänen edeltäjäkään hyviä ole.

----------


## ejex

Vähän käy kateeksi kuin täällä useat tuntevat Lancen oikein hyvin. Missä olette tavanneet? Tietääkseni ei ole Osloa  lähempänä käynyt..............Bruyneelin tuntevat myös monet härmän jätkät hyvin. Pikkupoikana luulin tuntevani Teija Sopasen, kun se oli niin usein telkussa. Puhumattakaan Anssi Kukkosesta. 

Vaikka ei ollakkaan Lancen kanssa tuttuja, niin luulen kyllä, ettei tuon virolaishuhun puolesta kannata lyödä vetoa

----------


## lynxlynx

Mä näinkin eilen Lancen Simpsoneissa  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Vähän käy kateeksi kuin täällä useat tuntevat Lancen oikein hyvin. Missä olette tavanneet?



Itse olen tavannut sattumalta Lance Armstrongin entisen tallitoverin Darren Bakerin puolison vanhemmat eräässä pk-seudun ravintolassa. He taitavat olla parhaiten Armstrongin tunteneet henkilöt, joiden kanssa olen jutellut. Varsinkin Bakerin appiukko oli kova pyöräilytietäjä. Puhuimme pitkät pätkän lajista. Tästä on aikaa noin 4-5 vuotta.

----------


## Polla

Team radioshackin youtube sivulla oli kaksi pätkää: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/TeamRadi.../2/ePeTDl8uY3k

ja 

http://www.youtube.com/user/TeamRadi.../1/kv3aQH89Ra4

ja waipio walley näyttää tämmöiseltä:

----------


## Soolo

SI

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vau...#ixzz1BbJrc8Hz

Huhujen mukaan artikkelista poistettiin kaikki LAF/Livestrong'iin liittyvä materiaali, joskin se tullee julkaistuksi toisen median toimesta piakkoin. 

Aika hiljaiseksi vetää, taas kerran.

----------


## kontio

Spekulaatiota HemAssist lääkkeestä ja muusta


Niille jotka eivät Sports Illustratedin juttua ole lukeneet niin HemAssist siis on 90-luvun lopulla tehdyn hapenkuljetuslääkkeen kauppanimi, aine joka tehostaa hapenkuljetusta vissiin aika reilusti. No tämä lääkeprojekti lopetettiin 1998 ja nyt väitetään että Lance olis saanut haltuuna "ylijäämävarastoa".

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Eikös torstaina pitänyt tulla kovia uutisia? Ihme homma mutta mitään ei kuulunu taaskaan :Leveä hymy: 

Näitä siipeilijöitä on sitten riittänyt viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana ihan riittämiiin..Lance ehkä maailman eniten testattu urheilija ja tasan nolla positiivista dopingtestiä. Repiikä siitä :Cool:

----------


## majis

> SI
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vau...#ixzz1BbJrc8Hz
> 
> Huhujen mukaan artikkelista poistettiin kaikki LAF/Livestrong'iin liittyvä materiaali, joskin se tullee julkaistuksi toisen median toimesta piakkoin. 
> 
> Aika hiljaiseksi vetää, taas kerran.



No aloitin jutun lukemisen, mutta sitten huomasin oikealla linkin ja siihen se sitten jäi.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vau...86/1/index.htm

----------


## vetooo

> Eikös torstaina pitänyt tulla kovia uutisia? Ihme homma mutta mitään ei kuulunu taaskaan
> 
> Näitä siipeilijöitä on sitten riittänyt viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana ihan riittämiiin..Lance ehkä maailman eniten testattu urheilija ja tasan nolla positiivista dopingtestiä. Repiikä siitä



Vähän niin kuin jok'ikinen Johan Bruyneelin kuski 1998-2011 poislukien kiinalainen Fu, joka kärähti klembuterolista. Revi siitä. Käryjen määrä 0. Sitten kärynneet Bruyneelin ex-kuskit. Vähän enemmän kuin 0. Mietippä sitä.

----------


## petri ok

> Vähän niin kuin jok'ikinen Johan Bruyneelin kuski 1998-2011 poislukien kiinalainen Fu, joka kärähti klembuterolista. Revi siitä. Käryjen määrä 0. Sitten kärynneet Bruyneelin ex-kuskit. Vähän enemmän kuin 0. Mietippä sitä.



Kuka noista käryistä ottaa selvää. Toiset tekee sen paremmin kuin toiset. Thomas Frei jäi mikroannokseta EPOa kiinni kun testaajat tuli liian aikaisin aamulla. Ei tiedä eikä siksi syyllistä ketään.

----------


## petri ok

> No aloitin jutun lukemisen, mutta sitten huomasin oikealla linkin ja siihen se sitten jäi.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vau...86/1/index.htm



Kiesus, tästä linkistä syvimmät kiitokseni

----------


## vetooo

> Kuka noista käryistä ottaa selvää. Toiset tekee sen paremmin kuin toiset. Thomas Frei jäi mikroannokseta EPOa kiinni kun testaajat tuli liian aikaisin aamulla. Ei tiedä eikä siksi syyllistä ketään.



Siihen juuri viittasinkin, että Bruyneelin esikunta on onnsitunut jostain kumman syystä pirun hyvin jo 13 vuoden ajan. Mitään konkreettista näyttöä ei ole JB:n suojattien systemaattisesta douppaamisesta US Postalissa / Discovery Channelissa / Astanassa, mutta mm. Hamiltonin, Herasin, Landisin, Beltranin ja Contadorin käryt herättävät kysymyksiä. Em. viisikko on siis ajanut uransa aikana Bruyneelin alaisuudessa, mutta jääneet kiinni dopingista vasta sen jälkeen, kun lähtivät JB:n helmoista.

----------


## OJ

> Lance ehkä maailman eniten testattu urheilija ja tasan nolla positiivista dopingtestiä. Repiikä siitä



Ehkä maailman eniten testattu urheilija? Ei taida olla edes jenkkien testatuin pyöräilijä paitsi ehkä vuonna 2009. Tietty jos Lancelta kysyy, niin Lance on maailman testatuin urheilija. Positiivisia testejä on ainakin yksi, mutta onneksi hukassa ollut resepti löytyi kuitenkin jälkikäteen eikä tarvinnut olla mitään erivapaus papereita. 

Jos kuski on puhdas kunnes kärähtää testissä, niin Pantani, Virenque, Zulle, Indurain ja muutama muu on myös puhdas.

----------


## NoNo

> Jos kuski on puhdas kunnes kärähtää testissä, niin Pantani, Virenque, Zulle, Indurain ja muutama muu on myös puhdas.



Onko jotain muuta mahdollisuutta ? Mikäli kukaan ei ole kärynnyt testistä niin yo. mukaan kaikki ovat kuitenkin käyttäneet ja pitää pistää kilpailukieltoon. 

Hieno ura Lancella kuitenkin. Tottakai tällainen loppuselvittely himmentää asioita.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Juuri näin: Jos ei ole kärynnyt niin on puhdas. Muutenhan homma menee ihan naurettavaksi. Mainitsemistasi esimerkeista ainakin Pantani ja Virenque ovat kärähtäneet.

----------


## VesaP

Lansen puolustuksen ainut kommentti JOKAIKISEEN asiaan mitä Lansea vastaan sanotaan: "Vanhoja valheita"  :Sarkastinen: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...s-in-australia

Tuolla taas lisää "vanhoja valheita" taas, tällä kertaa asialla Lanssin entinen mekaanikko joka sai kenkää kun oli löytänyt steroidilaatikon lansen pyödältä. 

In Pro Peloton we have this thing called REILU MEININKI!  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Siihen juuri viittasinkin, että Bruyneelin esikunta on onnsitunut jostain kumman syystä pirun hyvin jo 13 vuoden ajan.



Paitsi tämä yksi kiinalainen mikä kärähti olikos sekin tästä muotimyrkystä Clenbuterolista... Se oli Shackin ajajia, eli Bruyneelin alainen. Tosin tätähän ei lasketa kun kyseessä kiinalainen. Se on taatusti sooloillut omiaan. Prkleen kiinalaiset! Sotkivat melkein meidän häämatkankin aikoinaan. EI MITÄÄN käytöstapoja. Onneksi tulivat vasta muutama päivä ennen loman loppua samaan hotelliin. Muuten olis vituttanut... Uima-altaassa uivat VAATTEET päällä, ruokalassa nyysivät KOKILTA kesken paiston kalat paistinpannulta, ruokalassa marssivat keittiön puolelle ottamaan itte ruokaa/lautasia, ottivat KÄSIN ruokaa laareista vaikka olis ollut ottimetkin siinä. Ja tämä siis viiden tähden luksushotellissa. Oli henkilökuntakin aikalailla helisemässä ja sanoivat myös sen meillekin. Määkin jouduin kerran melkein tappeluun ruokalassa kun olin ottamassa ruokaa niin joku vinosilmä tunki siihen eteen ja meinasi varastaa kauhan mun kädestä. Ei varastanut kun opastin sitä vähän käytöstavoista. Takana ollut vanha englantilainen rouva kiitti kun koulutin kiinalaista siinä.

Edit: Sorry offtopikki. Piti vain sanoa että Bruyneelin alainen kiinalaisajaja kärähtänyt dopingista. Se lieneekin ainut jolle näin käynyt...

----------


## Aarde

> Takana ollut vanha englantilainen rouva kiitti kun koulutin kiinalaista siinä.



 :Leveä hymy:  Enää 1 330 141 294 kiinalaista siis koulutettavana. Ei lopu hommat kesken.

----------


## OJ

> Onko jotain muuta mahdollisuutta ? Mikäli kukaan ei ole kärynnyt testistä niin yo. mukaan kaikki ovat kuitenkin käyttäneet ja pitää pistää kilpailukieltoon. 
> 
> Hieno ura Lancella kuitenkin. Tottakai tällainen loppuselvittely himmentää asioita.



Onhan tässä jo useamman vuoden ajan jaettu sanktioita vaikkei ole positiivista testitulosta tullutkaan. 

Koskas muuten Pantani tai Virenque on palauttanut positiivisen testituloksen?

----------


## PHI

> ... Mainitsemistasi esimerkeista ainakin Pantani ja Virenque ovat kärähtäneet.



Ei pidä paikkaansa ainakaan Pantanin osalta. 1999 Girossa Madonna di Campigliolla testissä hematokriitti oli yli 50, josta sanktio. Ei merkkejä kielletyistä aineista (joita tosin mitä suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä käytettiin reippaasti).

Eihän Lancekaan ole kärähtänyt  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## NoNo

[QUOTE=OJ;1541898]Onhan tässä jo useamman vuoden ajan jaettu sanktioita vaikkei ole positiivista testitulosta tullutkaan. 
 QUOTE]
Ymmärrät varmaan tarkoituksen kuitenkin ?  (samaan kategoriaan mennee testistä kieltäytyminen, yhteystietojen vääristely, ... mistä näitä tuomioita on sitten annettukin). En kuitenkaan menisi vaikka Giron alkuetapilla kysymään onko joku kärähtänyt , käsi pystyyn. Ne jotka eivät nostä tumppua ylös niin 2v kilpailukieltoa niskaan  :Vink:

----------


## Ola

> Juuri näin: Jos ei ole kärynnyt niin on puhdas. Muutenhan homma menee ihan naurettavaksi. Mainitsemistasi esimerkeista ainakin Pantani ja Virenque ovat kärähtäneet.



Voisin korjata muotoon jos ei ole kärynnyt niin ei ole jäänyt kiinni. Sen verta tuntuvat pääsevän kuin koira veräjästä. Eli puhdas testitulos ei ole _todiste_ siitä ettei ole doupannut, mutta toki sääntöjen mukaan on oikeutettu jatkamaan kilpailua.  :Vink: . Osaavat kuulemma aika hyvin ottaa aineita ilman että jäävät kiinni kun tietävät varoajat milloin kamat ei enää näy testeissä.

Ja homma on mennyt jo nyt täysin naurettavaksi, jätkiä suljetaan kilpailuista ilman positivista testitulosta (esim. Ivan Basso muutama vuosi sitten) ja ukot jotka jää kiinni kiemurtelee kuin mato koukussa (Contador, Di Luca, Landis nyt esimerkiksi). 

Ja kuten jo tässä korjattiinkin, Pantani ja Virenque eivät kärynneet dopingtesteissä, Pantani joutui vähän korkeiden veriarvojen (en jaksa tarkistaa mikä tarkalleen oli syynä) jäähylle ja Virenque tunnusti lopulta.

Mä luulin melkein oikeasti jo vuonna 1998 ns. Festinaskandaalin jälkeen, että laji tajuaisi puhdistaa itsensä sisältäpäin, mutta nyt tiedä paremmin.

----------


## Soolo

Aika katkeraksi näyttää jääneen viimeinen kisa....

http://www.couriermail.com.au/ipad/g...-1225993916543

huhujen mukaan tämä on vasta alkua.
Olis vaan pysyny eläkkeellä, niin turha oli toi comeback.
Mutta avasi ainakin mun silmät, jotain hyvää siitäkin.

----------


## OJ

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti OJ
> 
> 
> Onhan tässä jo useamman vuoden ajan jaettu sanktioita vaikkei ole positiivista testitulosta tullutkaan. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ymmärrät varmaan tarkoituksen kuitenkin ?  (samaan kategoriaan mennee testistä kieltäytyminen, yhteystietojen vääristely, ... mistä näitä tuomioita on sitten annettukin). En kuitenkaan menisi vaikka Giron alkuetapilla kysymään onko joku kärähtänyt , käsi pystyyn. Ne jotka eivät nostä tumppua ylös niin 2v kilpailukieltoa niskaan



Toki toki. Lance on vaan luistellut ihan yhtä ohuilla jäillä.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Aika katkeraksi näyttää jääneen viimeinen kisa....
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/ipad/g...-1225993916543
> 
> huhujen mukaan tämä on vasta alkua.
> Olis vaan pysyny eläkkeellä, niin turha oli toi comeback.
> Mutta avasi ainakin mun silmät, jotain hyvää siitäkin.



Katkera? Turha comeback? Turhaan tehnyt hyväntekeväisyystyötä? Soolon lähipiirissä ei varmaan ketään jotka olisi sairastanut syöpää tai menehtynyt siihen? Soolo vois mennä nurkkaan häpiämään.

----------


## ejex

> Aika katkeraksi näyttää jääneen viimeinen kisa....
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/ipad/g...-1225993916543
> 
> huhujen mukaan tämä on vasta alkua.
> Olis vaan pysyny eläkkeellä, niin turha oli toi comeback.
> Mutta avasi ainakin mun silmät, jotain hyvää siitäkin.



Minusta tuo courierkirjoitus on toimittajan lapsellista kiukuttelua, kun ei saanut tovomaansa skuuppia.

----------


## ejex

_Mä luulin melkein oikeasti jo vuonna 1998 ns. Festinaskandaalin jälkeen, että laji tajuaisi puhdistaa itsensä sisältäpäin, mutta nyt tiedä paremmin.[/QUOTE]_

Minä en ainakaan tiedä toista lajia, jossa testataan edes lähimain yhtä tiivisti, myös out of season? Jos joku tietää, niin mikä se laji mahtaa olla........Kuten täällä toisaalla on nähty, niin nousutietojen perusteella laji on kyllä hieman puhdistunutkin. Ja kärythän ovat vain hyvä asia, todistaa, että homma toimii edes jotenkuten?

----------


## rstone75

Testataan ja testataan. Aikalailla vähäistä taitaa tuolla mantereella aidot yllätystestit olevan. Niistä kun ei vaaraa, niin sen jälkeen kokolailla helpompaa optimoida ns. preparointi. Ei kai kukaan oikeasti usko, että Bruynelin joukot eivät ole mitään ottaneet? Järkevä ja kurinalainen ohjelma, hyvä tiedonkulku jne. Enemmän toi testaus on markkinointikikka, ts. laji on muka puhdas kun testataan paljon.

Pienellä googlauksella voi selvittää kuinka todennäköistä on että "health-checkkauksissa" pitkissä etappikisoissa vikalla viikolla hematokriitti on vielä siellä 49.x prosentissa.. Toihan on ihan vitsi koko raja muutenkin. Johonkin piti raja vaan laittaa, että ei yöllä kupsahtele ukkoja kun veri sakkaa. Ei ne ukot sen puhtaampia ole, jos arvot nostettu "vain" 49:ään.

Mä näen asian niin, että testaus jne tarkoittaa vain sitä, että puuhastelijat voivat narahtaa mutta rahalla & systematiikalla valitettavasti pääsee pitkälle. Vika ei ole ajajien vaan systeemi on mätä. UCI ei oikeasti halua asiaa korjata ja kisat on luonteeltaan niin rajuja & kilpailu on kovaa, että kun elanto on kiinni (ajajat, tiimit, managerit, sponsorit vaatii tuloksia jne.), niin ei ole mitenkään yllättävää että vilunkia tapahtuu laajasti. 

Ugh.

----------


## Oppressor

> _Mä luulin melkein oikeasti jo vuonna 1998 ns. Festinaskandaalin jälkeen, että laji tajuaisi puhdistaa itsensä sisältäpäin, mutta nyt tiedä paremmin._





Minä en ainakaan tiedä toista lajia, jossa testataan edes lähimain yhtä tiivisti, myös out of season? Jos joku tietää, niin mikä se laji mahtaa olla........Kuten täällä toisaalla on nähty, niin nousutietojen perusteella laji on kyllä hieman puhdistunutkin. Ja kärythän ovat vain hyvä asia, todistaa, että homma toimii edes jotenkuten?[/QUOTE]

EPO käsittääkseni poistuu ropasta 3 vrk aikana kiinnijäämättömiin... Uskokoon joulupukkiin (Läänssiin jne..) ken haluaa

----------


## pekkajaa

Itseäni eivät varsinaisesti hetkauta LA:n satsittelut sinänsä mitenkään erityisesti puoleen tai toiseen, sillä D-meininki on mitä ilmeisimmin ollut kautta linjan aivan samanlaista niissä karkeloissa joissa LA on urheilulliset saavutuksensa hankkinut. LA:n hyväntekeväisyyspuolen saavutusten arvoa en myöskään olisi kyseenalaistamassa.

LA taustajoukkoineen on uransa aikana varsin suurisuisesti ja taitavasti käyttänyt tunteisiin vetoavaa viestintää ("_I'm sorry you don't believe in miracles_") virallisen totuuden ja sankarihahmon luomiseksi, ja kassakoneet ovat kilisseet kivasti. Panokset ovat kovemmat kuin kenelläkään muulla satsisyytösten alla olleella pyöräilijällä koskaan. Comebackissäkin pääasiallisena motivaattorina oli ilmeisesti halu ikäänkuin osoittaa kaapin paikka uudelleen ja silloisen satsikeskustelun vaientaminen, tavoite ei vaan täyttynyt kun touri jäi voittamatta ja satsikeskustelukin vain kiihtyi vastoin ennakkosuunnitelmia. Nyt kun homma näyttäisi olevan luisumassa pahemman kerran virallisen käsikirjoituksen ulkopuolelle niin kiukutellaan ja tiuskitaan, eikä vastauslaarista tunnu löytyvän tällä hetkellä muita argumentteja kuin ns. valehtelumantra. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi kai kiemurrella kuin poliitikko ja väistellä kysymyksiä, jos ei siis halua tunnustaa satsittelua  :Leveä hymy:  Voisinkin kuvitella että LA:n taustajoukkojen lakiasiain- ja PR-osastoilla tehdäänkin näinä aikoina hiki hatussa duunia jo saatujen damagejen rajoittamiseksi ja tuleviin koitoksiin valmistautuessa. Pidemmän ajan strategia on ilmeisesti se että selvittäisiin jotenkin lähitulevaisuuden hiillostuksista ilman satsittelun toteen näyttämistä tai tunnustamista, jonka jälkeen asia sitten hiljalleen vähitellen unohtuisi ja LA voisi nauttia vanhoista päivistään suhteellisen rauhassa pappa-Merckxin tavoin.

----------


## ejex

_

EPO käsittääkseni poistuu ropasta 3 vrk aikana kiinnijäämättömiin... Uskokoon joulupukkiin (Läänssiin jne..) ken haluaa[/QUOTE]_

Niin no, nyt kun ei ole kyllä uskomisesta kyse, vaan siitä, että mitä voidaan tehdä lajin puhdistamiseksi, jos ei testaaminen kelpaa. Kieltää kilpapyöräily?
Elinikäinen kilpailukielto dopingepäilystä tai ilmiannosta? Miksi me yleensä pyöritään näissä foorumeissa jos laji on niin paska? Ja jos kerran kaikki käyttävät, niin miksi joidenkin ihan erityisesti pitäisi olla puhtoisia?

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Itseäni eivät varsinaisesti hetkauta LA:n satsittelut sinänsä mitenkään erityisesti puoleen tai toiseen, sillä D-meininki on mitä ilmeisimmin ollut kautta linjan aivan samanlaista niissä karkeloissa joissa LA on urheilulliset saavutuksensa hankkinut. LA:n hyväntekeväisyyspuolen saavutusten arvoa en myöskään olisi kyseenalaistamassa.
> 
> LA taustajoukkoineen on uransa aikana varsin suurisuisesti ja taitavasti käyttänyt tunteisiin vetoavaa viestintää ("_I'm sorry you don't believe in miracles_") virallisen totuuden ja sankarihahmon luomiseksi, ja kassakoneet ovat kilisseet kivasti. Panokset ovat kovemmat kuin kenelläkään muulla satsisyytösten alla olleella pyöräilijällä koskaan. Comebackissäkin pääasiallisena motivaattorina oli ilmeisesti halu ikäänkuin osoittaa kaapin paikka uudelleen ja silloisen satsikeskustelun vaientaminen, tavoite ei vaan täyttynyt kun touri jäi voittamatta ja satsikeskustelukin vain kiihtyi vastoin ennakkosuunnitelmia. Nyt kun homma näyttäisi olevan luisumassa pahemman kerran virallisen käsikirjoituksen ulkopuolelle niin kiukutellaan ja tiuskitaan, eikä vastauslaarista tunnu löytyvän tällä hetkellä muita argumentteja kuin ns. valehtelumantra. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi kai kiemurrella kuin poliitikko ja väistellä kysymyksiä, jos ei siis halua tunnustaa satsittelua  Voisinkin kuvitella että LA:n taustajoukkojen lakiasiain- ja PR-osastoilla tehdäänkin näinä aikoina hiki hatussa duunia jo saatujen damagejen rajoittamiseksi ja tuleviin koitoksiin valmistautuessa. Pidemmän ajan strategia on ilmeisesti se että selvittäisiin jotenkin lähitulevaisuuden hiillostuksista ilman satsittelun toteen näyttämistä tai tunnustamista, jonka jälkeen asia sitten hiljalleen vähitellen unohtuisi ja LA voisi nauttia vanhoista päivistään suhteellisen rauhassa pappa-Merckxin tavoin.



Comebacki epäonnistunut kun touri jäi voittamatta? Voi kiesus! Ukko lähes 40 vuoden ikäisenä nousee poodiumille pitkän tauon jälkeen. Ja täällä ***** lätistään jotain olemattomia dopingsontaa..missä se vitun positiivinen näyte on??????????????? Oon odottanu 10 vuotta? Ei kuulu!?

Mä ainakin odotan mielenkiinnolla milloin seuraavan kerran noustaan poodiumille tourilla tuon ikäisenä. Ja senkin tourin voitti Contador joka KÄRÄHTI seuraavana vuonna..eat my fucking shit!

----------


## Oppressor

> _
> 
> EPO käsittääkseni poistuu ropasta 3 vrk aikana kiinnijäämättömiin... Uskokoon joulupukkiin (Läänssiin jne..) ken haluaa_





Niin no, nyt kun ei ole kyllä uskomisesta kyse, vaan siitä, että mitä voidaan tehdä lajin puhdistamiseksi, jos ei testaaminen kelpaa. Kieltää kilpapyöräily?
Elinikäinen kilpailukielto dopingepäilystä tai ilmiannosta? Miksi me yleensä pyöritään näissä foorumeissa jos laji on niin paska? Ja jos kerran kaikki käyttävät, niin miksi joidenkin ihan erityisesti pitäisi olla puhtoisia?[/QUOTE]

Maantiepyöräilyhän on tv lajina aivan huikeaa katsottavaa eli ei sitä kannata kieltää. Unohdetaan vaan tuo puhtoisuushöpö ja nautitaan realismista - ja kannustetaan omia suosikkejamme 

Kundelle: 
Niitä positiivisia on 6 kpl enemmän kuin mitä Il Pirata antoi... revi siitä : )

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> [/I]
> 
> Niin no, nyt kun ei ole kyllä uskomisesta kyse, vaan siitä, että mitä voidaan tehdä lajin puhdistamiseksi, jos ei testaaminen kelpaa. Kieltää kilpapyöräily?
> Elinikäinen kilpailukielto dopingepäilystä tai ilmiannosta? Miksi me yleensä pyöritään näissä foorumeissa jos laji on niin paska? Ja jos kerran kaikki käyttävät, niin miksi joidenkin ihan erityisesti pitäisi olla puhtoisia?



Maantiepyöräilyhän on tv lajina aivan huikeaa katsottavaa eli ei sitä kannata kieltää. Unohdetaan vaan tuo puhtoisuushöpö ja nautitaan realismista - ja kannustetaan omia suosikkejamme 

Kundelle: 
Niitä positiivisia on 6 kpl enemmän kuin mitä Il Pirata antoi... revi siitä : )[/QUOTE]

Mä en laske sitä dopingrikkeeksi jos joku alkoholisoitunut pyörämekaanikko myy kännipäissään tarinansa paikalliselle seiskalehdelle. Joku ehkä laskee, mutta kukin taplaa tyylillään.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rullaaja

Kivasti jotkut ottaa lämpöä...

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Kivasti jotkut ottaa lämpöä...



Ihan hyvä kun ulkona on -20c.

----------


## Oppressor

> Mä en laske sitä dopingrikkeeksi jos joku alkoholisoitunut pyörämekaanikko myy kännipäissään tarinansa paikalliselle seiskalehdelle. Joku ehkä laskee, mutta kukin taplaa tyylillään..



Usko sä vaan Lassen selityksiä, kunnes Novitsky aukaisee tulpan. Mä uskon enämpi Wadan perserasvakäryyn ja LÉquipen paljastamasta jälkikäteen tehdystä -99 5 * epo positiiviseen.

Pantani rules!!

----------


## J T K

Suosittelen vahvasti uskottomuutta ja salarakkaan kiikarointia..

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Usko sä vaan Lassen selityksiä, kunnes Novitsky aukaisee tulpan. Mä uskon enämpi Wadan perserasvakäryyn ja LÉquipen paljastamasta jälkikäteen tehdystä -99 5 * epo positiiviseen.
> 
> Pantani rules!!



Novitsky aukaisee tulpan :Sarkastinen:  on tullut aika hakea se kuuluisa takki.

----------


## kervelo

> Niitä positiivisia on 6 kpl enemmän kuin mitä Il Pirata antoi... revi siitä : )



Silloin 90-luvulla kun Pantani ajeli, ei oikeita dopingtestejä vielä ollut olemassa. Siksi mm.keksittiin tuo hematokriittiarvojen seuranta.

Pantanin veriarvojen totaalinen romahtaminen sillä kisassa ajettua kolaria seuranneella sairaalakeikalla viittaa useiden asiantuntijoiden mukaan siihen, että veriarvoja oli pidetty ylhäällä keinotekoisesti.

----------


## pekkajaa

> Comebacki epäonnistunut kun touri jäi voittamatta?



Näin maestro itse:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...go-as-expected





> ...Lance Armstrong admitted that his comeback to racing after a three-year  retirement* had not gone as planned.   He had hoped to win yet an eighth  Tour de France* but accepted "that's what happens in sport...*
> 
> 
> ...**I thought I'd win another Tour, I really did*," Armstrong said at a  press conference in Adelaide, according to the Associated Press news  agency. "*It was different than I expected* — that's just the reality, I'm  not going to make any excuses. I did everything I could. ... No regrets  though, none at all...

----------


## ejex

Totanoin! En oikeastaan jaksaisi tätä, mutta pakko kysyä, että eikö Novitsky tutki liittovaltion rahojen käyttöä US Postalin puitteissa, eikä mitään yksittäistä dopincasea 90-luvulta?

----------


## asb

> Totanoin! En oikeastaan jaksaisi tätä, mutta pakko kysyä, että eikö Novitsky tutki liittovaltion rahojen käyttöä US Postalin puitteissa, eikä mitään yksittäistä dopincasea 90-luvulta?



Tutkimuksen tarkoitus on selvittää rahoittiko US Postal Service-talli dopingia liittovaltion rahoilla. Yksittäiset doping-caset kuuluvat tutkimuksen piiriin.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lasse jää eläkkeelle fillaroinnista - kiitos näistä vuosista  :Hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lanc...s-from-cycling

----------


## VesaP

Oli äijästä mitä mieltä tahansa niin aika helvetinmoisen boostin sai vielä aikaiseksi fillariskenelle kun palasi pariksi vuodeksi. Kova äijä oli kun kuitenkin kolmanneksi vielä kerkesi toissavuoden Tourillakin.

Mukavia eläkepäiviä vain!

ps) ja hauska seurata mitä nuo tutkimukset tuo tullessaan tuon d-vitamiinin suhteen.... Selvähän se on varmaankin että jotain on otettu mutta mikä on "virallinen" tuomio sit joskus lopulta. Harmi kun casea ei käydä espanjassa. Ei olis syytä huoleen Länssillä silloin.

----------


## VesaP

Armottoman keskusteluryöpyn aiheutti näköjään maailman parhaan (?) pyöräilijän toisen kerran jäänti eläkkeelle. Deittitopikki sen sijaan rouskuttaa kymmenen viestin minuuttivauhdilla eteenpäin...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## viller

> Armottoman keskusteluryöpyn aiheutti näköjään maailman parhaan (?) pyöräilijän toisen kerran jäänti eläkkeelle. Deittitopikki sen sijaan rouskuttaa kymmenen viestin minuuttivauhdilla eteenpäin...



Lancen eläköitymisessä ei ole mitään ainutkertaista niin mitä siitä metelöimään.

----------


## Ola

Kyllä Lance toi säpinää lajiin ja samaa mieltä paluusta, ajoi paremmin kuin luulin. Mutta ei LA mun mielestä ollut kaikkien aikojen paras, tosin ei sinne montaa ukkoa edelle mahdu.

----------


## PHI

Kyllä yksi on ylitse muiden.

Eddy Merckx

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tässä vielä kooste:

http://www.livestrong.com/teamradios...-87b55cb80094/

----------


## BONK

> Armottoman keskusteluryöpyn aiheutti näköjään maailman parhaan (?) pyöräilijän *toisen* kerran jäänti eläkkeelle. Deittitopikki sen sijaan rouskuttaa kymmenen viestin minuuttivauhdilla eteenpäin...



No hei... Kyllähän sinä tiedät, että *kolmas* kerta vasta toden sanoo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Kyllä yksi on ylitse muiden.
> 
> Eddy Merckx



Totta. Olisi pitänyt laittaa tuonne omaan viestiini yllä että "nykyajan paras". No, hyviä eläkepäiviä Lancelle vaan! Pääsispä ittekin eläkkeelle vajaana nelikymppisenä. Alkas eläkepäivät suht pian jo...  :Cool: 





> No hei... Kyllähän sinä tiedät, että *kolmas* kerta vasta toden sanoo



Heh, joo toki... Eli Lancen paluuta odotellessa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petri ok

> Armottoman keskusteluryöpyn aiheutti näköjään maailman parhaan (?) pyöräilijän toisen kerran jäänti eläkkeelle.



Eihän tuo vissiin eläkkeelle jäänyt, eiks se vielä jotain kolmipyöräilyä (triatlon) kisaile. Toisaalta eikös se jo aiemminkin sanonut, jotta TDU olis hänen jäähyväisensä kansainväliselle pöyräilylle? 



> Deittitopikki sen sijaan rouskuttaa kymmenen viestin minuuttivauhdilla eteenpäin...



 Noo, kyllä muaki enempi kiinnostais löytää emäntä :Vink:  ku miettiä, mitä Lanke tekee. Toista se on tietty ukkomiehillä.

----------


## viller

> Eihän tuo vissiin eläkkeelle jäänyt, eiks se vielä jotain kolmipyöräilyä (triatlon) kisaile. Toisaalta eikös se jo aiemminkin sanonut, jotta TDU olis hänen jäähyväisensä kansainväliselle pöyräilylle?



Uutinen tossa jutussa tais olla se että Armstrong ei osallistu enää ammattipyöräilykisoihin edes Amerikassa. TDU:n piti nimenomaan olla Lancen kansainvälisen pyöräilyuran viimeinen kisa mutta nyt siitä tulikin koko ammattipyöräilyuran viimeinen.

Eiköhän monennäköstä pikkukisaa tule ajelemaan MellowJohnny tms. paidassa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Hauska huhu: Lasse ajaa vielä Vueltassa ???

*Aug 20 - Sep 11 Lance Armstrong Retires (Spain)*


Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/teamradios...#ixzz1IffQ3VcQ

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Hauska huhu: Lasse ajaa vielä Vueltassa ???
> 
> *Aug 20 - Sep 11 Lance Armstrong Retires (Spain)*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/teamradios...#ixzz1IffQ3VcQ




Nyt kaikki kotitarvepsykiatrit äkkiä töihin, tapaushan on hyvin mielenkiintoinen...

----------


## 2,5i V6

Lance osallistui jokin aika sitten juoksukisaan. Tässä vähän kuvia:

http://lettieriphoto.smugmug.com/Oth...49586896_AomSo

----------


## Soolo

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cyclin...ory?id=6361564

Perhe tuttuja, mutta ei muista milloin nähtiin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

Jaroslav Popovych tänään: _"Lance Armstrong? Emme ole yhteydessä. Hän oli päällikkö, minä työntekijä, meillä oli vain työsuhde"_. 

Uskoin heidän olevan paremmissa väleissä, olihan kuitenkin Popo yksi Lancen luottomiehistä. Vai ehkä hän yrittää ottaa etäisyyttä uusien doping-tapahtumien takia?

----------


## Teräsjousi

> Oli äijästä mitä mieltä tahansa niin aika helvetinmoisen boostin sai vielä aikaiseksi fillariskenelle kun palasi pariksi vuodeksi. Kova äijä oli kun kuitenkin kolmanneksi vielä kerkesi toissavuoden Tourillakin.
> 
> Mukavia eläkepäiviä vain!



Tähän on helppo yhtyä. Hemmetin kovan paluun teki! Myönnettävä on, että itsellänikin Lancen paluu aiheutti mielettömän buustin seurata ammattipyöräilyä. Nyt on sen sijaan aika välinpitämätön olo odotellessa heinäkuun Touria.

Itse olen jo sen verran kyynistynyt, etten usko, että Touria on koskaan kukaan täysin puhdas voittanut. Mitenkään Merckxiä väheksymättä (päinvastoin - mies on kiistatta kaikkien aikojen suurin!) 60-luvun lopun aikakaan varsinaisesti puhdasta ollut. Tom Simpson kuoli 1967 Mont Ventouxin nousussa pari täyttä ja yksi tyhjä amfetamiinituubi paidan taskussaan ja viinaa sekä amfetamiinia veressään.

Edellä kirjoittamaani pohjaten en tiedä palveleeko ajojahtimaiseksi muodostunut doping-pengonta ketään/mitään muuta kuin keltaista lehdistöä. Ammattilaiskuskit ovat äärimmäisen kilpailuhenkisiä urheilijoita, jotka ovat valmiita ottamaan riskejä oman terveytensäkin uhalla. En usko, että lajia tullaan saamaan puhtaaksi koskaan. Yhtä toivotonta kuin ns. sota terrorismia vastaan. Toisaalta tiukat doping-testit ovat taas kaikkien etu ja niiden pelotevaikutus on kenties riittävä puhdistamaan lajia. Mutta kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, en usko että Touria on täysin puhdas pulmunen koskaan voittanut. Mikään ei silti poista sitä tosiasiaa, että Tourin voittaminen vaatii aina poikkeuksellista lahjakkuutta, kovuutta ja sisukkuutta sekä loputonta määrää treenikilometrejä. Näiden lisäksi tulee vielä olla vähän onneakin matkassa, vaikka tuurilla ei kukaan voitakaan.

----------


## Oppressor

ja paska alkaa osua ropeliin...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...rong-took-peds

----------


## ussaf

Surullista. Liberaalin (euroopplais)median katkeroituneet korppikotkat käy aidon amerikkalaisen talentin ja historian suurimman pyöräilijän kimppuun.  Lancen ei äärimmäisen lahjakkaana ja määrätietoisena urheilijana tarvinnut mömmöihin koskea. Eikä hän olisi halunnutkaan, ei enää syövän jälkeen. Festinan jälkeen pelotonkin oli vuosina 1999-2005 puhtaampi kuin koskaan.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> ja paska alkaa osua ropeliin...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...rong-took-peds



Totta turiset. Vitun noloa Tylerin kannalta kun se kärähti siinä dopingtestissä :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Lancella +500 negatiivistä testutulosta
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Miettikääpä sitä kun menette illalla nukkumaan
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Fanit eivät usko Lancen doupanneen vaikka hän itse tunnustaisi Twitterissä vai mitä kautta se nykyään kommunikoikaan.

Kuski on puhdas kunnes antaa positiivisen testituloksen...eikun...miten se nyt meneekään nykyään?

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Alperrto ja Tyleri vetäny samaa soosia ja testit huutaa positiivista :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Lancella 7 tour voittoa ja 0 positiivista dopingtestia :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Miettiikääpä sitä kun menette illalla goisaamaan :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kontio

muusta en tiedä mutta modelle olis töitä...

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Fanit eivät usko Lancen doupanneen vaikka hän itse tunnustaisi Twitterissä vai mitä kautta se nykyään kommunikoikaan.
> 
> Kuski on puhdas kunnes antaa positiivisen testituloksen...eikun...miten se nyt meneekään nykyään?



Ei Lance ehi tuhlata aikaansa nisteihin ja juoppohin kun se tekee hyväntekeväisyystyötä.

Miettikääpä sitä ku menette illalla goisaamaan :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> muusta en tiedä mutta modelle olis töitä...



Ihan samaa mieltä.

Turha alkaa syyttämään ilman mitään näyttöä :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

7 times :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  le Tour :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kontio

en mä ihan sitä tarkoittanut...

----------


## ejex

Vaikka vahingonilo onkin paras ilo, niin tanssiminen taitaa olla vielä vähän ennenaikaista?

Cyclingnews attempted to contact both Hincapie and his BMC racing team but all calls went unanswered. He said on Twitter, "I can confirm to you I never spoke with 60 Minutes. I have no idea where they got their information."

----------


## Soolo

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/21/sp...?_r=1&src=tptw

Näitä juttuja harvoin näkyi ennen jenkki mediassa.
Ote kiristyy...

----------


## PTM

> Vaikka vahingonilo onkin paras ilo, niin tanssiminen taitaa olla vielä vähän ennenaikaista?
> 
> Cyclingnews attempted to contact both Hincapie and his BMC racing team but all calls went unanswered. He said on Twitter, "I can confirm to you I never spoke with 60 Minutes. I have no idea where they got their information."



Tanssin kera tai ilman, niin GH viittasi vain, ettei ole puhunut ko. ohjelmalle, mutta sitten taas lainaus tuosta samaisesta artikkelista

"The news agency _AP_ has reported that George Hincapie (BMC) has informed the FDA that he witnessed Lance Armstrong using performance enhancing drugs.
The claims come as part of an investigative report by _60 Minutes_ which..."

Jos GH puhunut FDA:lle noin, niin saas nähdä miten LA vakuuttelee myös tämän(kin) olevan epäluotettava todistaja...

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/21/sp...?_r=1&src=tptw
> 
> Näitä juttuja harvoin näkyi ennen jenkki mediassa.
> Ote kiristyy...



Mikä ote kiristyy? Viinan ote Landisista? No ei oo ihme :Leveä hymy: 
Tylerin sanomiset yhtä tyhjän kanssa, ukko käynny samalla ämpärillä missä Alperrtokin :Leveä hymy: 

Nykyinen alkoholisti ja nykyinen nisti yrittävät vauhdittaa kirjojensa myyntiä Lancen nimellä :Sarkastinen: 

Kumman sanaan luottaisin enemmän, juoppolandisiin vai Lancen :Leveä hymy: 

Hyvä jätkät, jatkakaa..

----------


## OJ

> Kumman sanaan luottaisin enemmän, juoppolandisiin vai Lancen



Juoppolandisin tietenkin. Totuus kuullaan kännisten ja lasten suusta.

----------


## YT

Totuus kuullaa liittovaltion viranomaisten kuulustelussa. Tai sitten mennään linnaan.

----------


## vetooo

> Totta turiset. Vitun noloa Tylerin kannalta kun se kärähti siinä dopingtestissä  
> 
> Lancella +500 negatiivistä testutulosta
>   
> 
> Miettikääpä sitä kun menette illalla nukkumaan



Yksi asia, josta nostan sinulle hattua, on vankkumaton luottamuksesi ammattilaispyöräilyn puhtauteen ajanjaksolla 1995-2005. Pidä linjasi!  :Hymy:

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Yksi asia, josta nostan sinulle hattua, on vankkumaton luottamuksesi ammattilaispyöräilyn puhtauteen ajanjaksolla 1995-2005. Pidä linjasi!



Faktat on faktoja, eletään niitten mukaan :Leveä hymy: 

+500 testiä, Lancella tasan nolla positiivista :Leveä hymy: 

Tyleri, Landis ja Alperrto ei malttanu olla vetämättä soosia je testit huutaa positiivista.  :Leveä hymy:  noloa...

----------


## vetooo

> Faktat on faktoja, eletään niitten mukaan
> 
> +500 testiä, Lancella tasan nolla positiivista
> 
> Tyleri, Landis ja Alperrto ei malttanu olla vetämättä soosia je testit huutaa positiivista.  noloa...



Niin, Festinakin ajoi aikoinaan täysin puhtaana - 0 käryä.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Niin, Festinakin ajoi aikoinaan täysin puhtaana - 0 käryä.



Ja Pantani sekä Riis.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Ja Pantani sekä Riis.



Pantani jatkoikin soosin vetämistä siviilissä sen verran tunteella että henki lähti ja tanskansonni on myöntäny että soosi maistu uran aikana :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Ja Pantani sekä Riis.



Joo ja Ullrich sekä kaikki Dr. Ferrarin asiakkaat paria lukuunottamatta...  :Hymy:

----------


## ussaf

Congrats @BuzzAldrin for being the first man on the moon!

----------


## Leopejo

> +500 testiä, Lancella tasan nolla positiivista



Nyt jo pari entistä tallikaveria väittää, että ainakin yksi oli positiivinen.

----------


## petri ok

> tanskansonni on myöntäny että soosi maistu uran aikana



Ja lienee varmaa, ettei LAnke myönnä käyttöä. Oli syynä sitten se, ettei hän käyttänyt tai se, että myöntäminen veisi rahat.

Voidaan toki jatkaa juupas eipäs p:kanjauhamista, mutta todennäkösesti FDA:n hemmot saa jonkun ratkaisun valmiiksi; joko Lankea syytetään tai sitten ei. Toki ihmetyttää, että jo neljä ex-tallikaveria väittää LA:n käyttäneen ja toinen vaan kommentoi joko "500 testiä" tai ·Se on vaan katkeroituneen kumppanin p:kan jauhamista". Onko siis Lanke vaan niin pottumainen mies, että sen takia nää jutut vaan on elossa.

PS. Tarvitaan uusi päivitys Landisgateen.

----------


## Samuli

Jokos tämä linkki on ollut täällä? http://www.facts4lance.com/

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Faktat on faktoja, eletään niitten mukaan
> 
> +500 testiä, Lancella tasan nolla positiivista



Jos miehelle on tehty 500 testiä ammattilaisuransa aikana (1992-2005), niin hänelle on tehty niitä 3 kuukaudessa koko uran ajan. Tosin ura hieman pidempi mutta plussat päälle pitänee tilanteen lähes samana.

Ainakin labra on saanut rahansa.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Jos miehelle on tehty 500 testiä ammattilaisuransa aikana (1992-2005), niin hänelle on tehty niitä 3 kuukaudessa koko uran ajan. Tosin ura hieman pidempi mutta plussat päälle pitänee tilanteen lähes samana.
> 
> Ainakin labra on saanut rahansa.




Niinpä, tuohan tekee keskinmäärin lähes  yhden testin/vko yli 10 vuoden aikana :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja puhdasta näyttää. Respect.

----------


## asb

> Niinpä, tuohan tekee keskinmäärin lähes  yhden testin/vko yli 10 vuoden aikana



Kilpailujen aikana otetaan vähintään yksi testi päivässä. Pelkästään Lancen GT-kisoista tulee jo 150 testiä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ekimov sanoo, että Tyler puhuu sitä itseänsä eli paskaa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ekim...mstrong-doping

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Ekimov sanoo, että Tyler puhuu sitä itseänsä eli paskaa:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ekim...mstrong-doping



Kun oma elmänstoori ei myy niin pitää alkaa heittämään jurkkaa :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Tyler, ämpärille mars,mars :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Jeff Novitzkyn johtamat tutkimukset edistyvät ja totuus paljastuu. Balcossa paljastui totuus, niin tulee käymään tässäkin casessa...



Tämä herra tulee koitumaan Armstrongin kohtaloksi.

----------


## Tonkov

sopii vaan muistaa kuinka moni Lancen tallitovereista on kärynnyt aineista... mitä isot edellä niin pienet perässä

Hyvän valaistuksen asiaan antaan David wakshin kirja "From Lance to Landis: Inside the American Doping Controversy at the Tour de France " ostin sen toissa vuoden Tourilla...

----------


## kontio

> Hyvän valaistuksen asiaan antaan David wakshin kirja "From Lance to Landis: Inside the American Doping Controversy at the Tour de France " ostin sen toissa vuoden Tourilla...



WaLshin kun ollaan näsäviisaita...

Willy Voetin kirja ja Death of Marco Pantani kannattaa lukea kanssa...
Kuten myös Dopingin musta kirja ihan suomeksi.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Mikäli kilpakumppanit käryää, niin onko joku sen verran lahjakkaampi ja paremmin treenannut, että pärjäisi ilman dopingaineita?

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

> Mikäli kilpakumppanit käryää, niin onko joku sen verran lahjakkaampi ja paremmin treenannut, että pärjäisi ilman dopingaineita?



Mahdollista, mutta SUURESTI epäilen. Voiko joku olla näin ylivoimainen kerran kesässä ?
Lance on napannut soosia vain pirun suunnitelmallisesti ja älykkäästi  :Leveä hymy: 
Myös hänen rajuilla lääkkeillä hoidettu ja voitettu syöpänsä on voinut vaikuttaa
elimistöön siten, että kaikki ei näy testeissä.

Siis veikkaisin Lanken kärähtävän postuumisti 
vedonlyöntisuhteella 70/30. Toki en toivo kärähtämistä ollenkaan, mutta
pyöräilyssä on kaikki mahdollista.

JT

----------


## Tonkov

> WaLshin kun ollaan näsäviisaita...
> 
> Willy Voetin kirja ja Death of Marco Pantani kannattaa lukea kanssa...
> Kuten myös Dopingin musta kirja ihan suomeksi.



 
sorry ladomavihre...eikun siis kirjoitusvirhe... Pantanista on toinenkin hyvä kirja..Manuela Ronchi "Man on the Run: The Life and Death of Marco Pantani "

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Mahdollista, mutta SUURESTI epäilen. Voiko joku olla näin ylivoimainen kerran kesässä ?



Tämä juuri se syy, miksi suhtaudun kyseenalaistavasti yhdenkään huipun puhtauteen kun kärähtäneet ei kuitenkaan ole dominoineet missään lajissa. Muistelen yleisurheilussa huhuttu Carl Lewisin kärähtäneen ennen -84 kisoja, mutta liitto hautasi tulokset. Vaikka kisoissa tehtäisiin rehelliset testit, niin oletan yhtään pätevämpien kavereiden tietävän varoajat yms. seikat. Välillä voi sitten käydä mokia kuten Suomen hiihtomaajoukkueelle Lahdessa. 

Mikäköhän esim. pyöräilyssä on doping-aineiden vaikutus itse suoritukseen ja palautumiseen? Paljonko vauhti paranee tai kuinka monena päivänä pystyy peräkkäin tekemään kovan suorituksen jne.? Ymmärrettävistä syistä kukaan aktiivi ei suostuisi kokeeseen ja ns. tavisten käyttö ei ehkä antaisi yhtä vertailukelpoista tulosta.

----------


## vetooo

*Tästä voi lähteä liikkeelle. Varmasti joitain yksittäisiä seikkoja unohtui listalta, mutta se pitänee aika hyvin paikkansa.
*
*US Postal Ranskan ympäriajossa 1999-2005*

*1999*
Lance Armstrong - L'Equipe: 6 EPOa sisältänyttä virtsanäytettä Tour 1999. Landis, Hamilton: Kärysi Tour de Suissessa 2001, mutta UCI lakaisi jutun maton alle. Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
Frankie Andreu - Myönsi 2006 käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Pascal Derame
Tyler Hamilton - Kärysi EPOsta 2004. Kärysi DHEA:sta 2009. Myönsi 2011 käyttäneensä useita vuosia eri kiellettyjä aineita US Postalissa.
George Hincapie - Myönsi 2010 ns. Landis-US Postal -tutkimusten kuulusteluissa käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Kevin Livingston - Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
Peter Meinert-Nielsen - Kärysi 1993.
Christian Vandevelde
Jonathan Vaughters

*2000*
Lance Armstrong - L'Equipe: 6 EPOa sisältänyttä  virtsanäytettä Tour 1999. Landis, Hamilton: Kärysi Tour de Suissessa  2001, mutta UCI lakaisi jutun maton alle. Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
 Frankie Andreu - Myönsi 2006 käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Vjatsheslav Ekimov
Tyler Hamilton - Kärysi EPOsta 2004. Kärysi DHEA:sta  2009. Myönsi 2011 käyttäneensä useita vuosia eri kiellettyjä aineita US  Postalissa.
 George Hincapie - Myönsi 2010 ns. Landis-US Postal -tutkimusten kuulusteluissa käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Benoit Joachim - Kärysi nandrolonista 2000, mutta Luxemburgin liitto vapautti hänet.
Kevin Livingston - Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
Christian Vandevelde
Cedric Vasseur - Pidätettiin ns. Cofidis dopingjupakan yhteydessä 2004 epäiltynä rikoksista, mutta hänen nimensä pyyhittiin myöhemmin pois.

*2001*
Lance Armstrong - L'Equipe: 6 EPOa sisältänyttä  virtsanäytettä Tour 1999. Landis, Hamilton: Kärysi Tour de Suissessa  2001, mutta UCI lakaisi jutun maton alle. Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
 Roberto Heras - Kärysi EPOsta 2005.
Vjatsheslav Ekimov
Tyler Hamilton - Kärysi EPOsta 2004. Kärysi DHEA:sta  2009. Myönsi 2011 käyttäneensä useita vuosia eri kiellettyjä aineita US  Postalissa.
 George Hincapie - Myönsi 2010 ns. Landis-US Postal -tutkimusten kuulusteluissa käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Steffen Kjaergaard
Victor Hugo Pena
Jose Luis Rubiera
Christian Vandevelde

*2002*
Lance Armstrong - L'Equipe: 6 EPOa sisältänyttä  virtsanäytettä Tour 1999. Landis, Hamilton: Kärysi Tour de Suissessa  2001, mutta UCI lakaisi jutun maton alle. Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
 Vjatsheslav Ekimov
Roberto Heras - Kärysi EPOsta 2005.
George Hincapie - Myönsi 2010 ns. Landis-US Postal -tutkimusten kuulusteluissa käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Benoit Joachim - Kärysi nandrolonista 2000, mutta Luxemburgin liitto vapautti hänet.
Floyd Landis - Kärysi 2006 testosteronista ja myönsi 2010 käyttäneensä useita vuosia eri kiellettyjä aineita, mm. US Postalissa.
Pavel Padrnos - Pidätettiin ns. San Remo -ratsian yhteydesssä 2001.
Victor Hugo Pena
Jose Luis Rubiera

*2003*
Lance Armstrong - L'Equipe: 6 EPOa sisältänyttä  virtsanäytettä Tour 1999. Landis, Hamilton: Kärysi Tour de Suissessa  2001, mutta UCI lakaisi jutun maton alle. Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
 Roberto Heras - Kärysi EPOsta 2005.
Manuel Beltran - Kärysi EPOsta 2008.
Vjatsheslav Ekimov
George Hincapie - Myönsi 2010 ns. Landis-US Postal -tutkimusten kuulusteluissa käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Floyd Landis - Kärysi 2006 testosteronista ja myönsi 2010 käyttäneensä useita vuosia eri kiellettyjä aineita, mm. US Postalissa.
Pavel Padrnos - Pidätettiin ns. San Remo -ratsian yhteydesssä 2001.
Victor Hugo Pena
Jose Luis Rubiera

*2004*
Lance Armstrong - L'Equipe: 6 EPOa sisältänyttä  virtsanäytettä Tour 1999. Landis, Hamilton: Kärysi Tour de Suissessa  2001, mutta UCI lakaisi jutun maton alle. Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
 Jose Azevedo
Manuel Beltran - Kärysi EPOsta 2008.
Vjatsheslav Ekimov
George Hincapie - Myönsi 2010 ns. Landis-US Postal -tutkimusten kuulusteluissa käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Floyd Landis - Kärysi 2006 testosteronista ja myönsi 2010 käyttäneensä useita vuosia eri kiellettyjä aineita, mm. US Postalissa.
Benjamin Noval
Pavel Padrnos - Pidätettiin ns. San Remo -ratsian yhteydesssä 2001.
Jose Luis Rubiera

*2005*
Lance Armstrong - L'Equipe: 6 EPOa sisältänyttä  virtsanäytettä Tour 1999. Landis, Hamilton: Kärysi Tour de Suissessa  2001, mutta UCI lakaisi jutun maton alle. Dr. Ferrarin asiakas.
 Jose Azevedo
Manuel Beltran - Kärysi EPOsta 2008.
George Hincapie - Myönsi 2010 ns. Landis-US Postal -tutkimusten kuulusteluissa käyttäneensä EPOa US Postalissa.
Benjamin Noval
Pavel Padrnos - Pidätettiin ns. San Remo -ratsian yhteydesssä 2001.
Jaroslav Popovitsh
Jose Luis Rubiera
Paolo Savoldelli

----------


## Melwood

> Roberto Heras - Kärysi EPOsta 2005.
> Manuel Beltran - Kärysi EPOsta 2008.



Ansiokas lista, mutta eikö tuohon olisi kannattanut jättää vain ne nimet jotka kärysivät ajaessaan US Postalin leivissä? Ainakaan Heras tai Beltran eivät kärytessään olleet enää Lancen porukoissa. Ainahan tietty voi spekuloida jäikö huonot tavat päälle niiltä ajoilta...

----------


## Tonkov

Kyllähän tuosta listasta pystyisi jopa Ulvilan murhajutun tutkija vetämään sen johtopäätöksen mihin sylttytehtaaseen jäljet johtaa  :Hymy: 
vielä tuli mieleeni että vaikuttiko eri maiden erilainen suhtautuminen aineisiin siihen että ns. Lancen kuppikunta muutti Etelä-Ranskasta ( Cap Ferrasta Nizzan läheltä) Espaniaan muistaaksi Gironaan...korjatkaa jos muistin paikkakunnan väärin

----------


## Leopejo

> vielä tuli mieleeni että vaikuttiko eri maiden erilainen suhtautuminen aineisiin siihen että ns. Lancen kuppikunta muutti Etelä-Ranskasta ( Cap Ferrasta Nizzan läheltä) Espaniaan muistaaksi Gironaan...korjatkaa jos muistin paikkakunnan väärin



Et ainakaan ole ainoa, joka näin epäilee.

----------


## vetooo

Swiss Lab Director Confirms Meeting Bruyneel And Armstrong Over "suspect" Samples | Cyclingnews.com 

Martial Saugy, the current director of the renowned Swiss Anti-Doping laboratory in Lausanne, has confirmed that four of the urine samples taken at the 2001 Tour de Suisse were labeled "suspect" and that he later met with former US Postal sports director Johan Bruyneel and Lance Armstrong to discuss details of the early EPO test method. It is the first time Saugy has reacted publicly to last week's accusations made by Tyler Hamilton, according to which the UCI and the Swiss laboratory covered up "suspect" samples of the seven-time Tour de France winner.

----------


## Oppressor

On se kyllä kerrassaan hirviää kun "rehellistä texasin miestä" näin vainotaan. On Taileri, JuoppoLandis, IsoGeorge (jota kukaan ei ole vielä uskaltanut juopoksi haukkua) ja vielä tämä aivan ilmeinen narkkari Saugy - mikälie dopelabran pomo, jolla näyttää olevan hiukkasen tehtyä tutkimusta alalta. Omitusta, että pitää valehdella käyneensä läpi Läänssin ja Ryneelin kanssa epäselviä testituloksia läpi kun veljekset ei muista koskaan nähneensä ukkoa. Yep yep, ehkä on järkevämpää olla huonomuistinen - voihan se vaikka vähentää häkin määrää...

----------


## pekkajaa

http://www.onionsportsnetwork.com/ar...-shitty,20612/

http://stlbiking.com/forum/index.php...ng-deposition/

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tiger

Olennaista tässä paskakasan tonkimisessa on mielestäni se, että löytyykö lopulta jotain kylmää faktaa. Sellaista faktaa olisi joko äänitykset/kuvat/videomateriaali jossa selvästi ilmenee Käsivahvan d-vitskun himo tai sitten vanhat labranäytteet, jotka voitaisiin nyt tarkemmin ja paremmin analysoida. Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto lienee aika epätodennäköinen, koska sellainen materiaali varmaankin olisi jo tavalla tai toisella vuotanut julkisuuteen. Tietääkö joku, miten vanhoja näytteitä on vielä olemassa ja mikä sellaisten oikeudellinen todistusarvo tänä päivänä mahtaisi olla? Ellei kumpaakaan löydy, niin tämä saattaa jäädä tälle "he said, she said, I say... 500 negative tests"-tasolle eikä keissille löydy riittävää näyttöä.

----------


## KLA

> http://stlbiking.com/forum/index.php...ng-deposition/



Tää oli aika hyvä. Jos joku ei tunnista leffaa, niin voi katsoa Cruisen Tompan A Few Good Men. Taisi olla suomennettuna Kunnian miehet tai jotain sinne päin...

edit: löytyihän se pätkä tuubistakin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hGvQtumNAY

----------


## petri ok

> Olennaista tässä paskakasan tonkimisessa on mielestäni se, että löytyykö lopulta jotain kylmää faktaa. Sellaista faktaa olisi joko äänitykset/kuvat/videomateriaali jossa selvästi ilmenee Käsivahvan d-vitskun himo tai sitten vanhat labranäytteet, jotka voitaisiin nyt tarkemmin ja paremmin analysoida. Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto lienee aika epätodennäköinen, koska sellainen materiaali varmaankin olisi jo tavalla tai toisella vuotanut julkisuuteen. Tietääkö joku, miten vanhoja näytteitä on vielä olemassa ja mikä sellaisten oikeudellinen todistusarvo tänä päivänä mahtaisi olla? Ellei kumpaakaan löydy, niin tämä saattaa jäädä tälle "he said, she said, I say... 500 negative tests"-tasolle eikä keissille löydy riittävää näyttöä.



Periaatteessa ainakin kahdeksan vuotta pitäisi näitä näytteitä olla säilössa, saattaa olla vanhempiakin. 8 vuotta on kuitenkin dopingrikkomuksen vanhenemisaika. Ja olihan tossa juttua, että jostain Lanken näytteestä olisi jotain löytynyt, mutta UCI palkkasi lakimiehen hoitamaan jutun Lanken puolesta. Soiko hälytyskellot?

----------


## Jeesu

Täältä voivat kaikki Lanceuskovaiset naputella itselleen aina tilanteeseen/syytökseen sopivan fraasin (toimii myös hekotteluun duschebagin kustannuksella). http://teamjva.com/lance-armstrong-soundboard/

----------


## Oppressor

> Periaatteessa ainakin kahdeksan vuotta pitäisi näitä näytteitä olla säilössa, saattaa olla vanhempiakin. 8 vuotta on kuitenkin dopingrikkomuksen vanhenemisaika. Ja olihan tossa juttua, että jostain Lanken näytteestä olisi jotain löytynyt, mutta UCI palkkasi lakimiehen hoitamaan jutun Lanken puolesta. Soiko hälytyskellot?



Veikkajan, ettei herra Noviztky edes yritä kaivaa niitä dope näytteitä. Riittää, että saa riittävästi todistajanlausuntoja d vitamiinin käytöstä USPSssa ja sillä jo pääsee nostamaan syytteet törkeästä liittovaltion varojen kavalluksesta (mistä tässä lienee haku päällä)

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Oli muuten hieno suoritus Lancelta tuo kun lähes 40 vuotiaana nousi vielä tourilla poodiumille. Contadorin voiton arvo yhtä tyhjän kanssa ku ukko oli jo silloin jo niin sooseissa ettei mitään tolkkua. Vittuako se vielä kilpailee vuoden Girossa? Kivellä päähän tuollaista huijaria ja kakkua päälle.

----------


## petri ok

Lanke vaatii anteeksipyyntöä 60minutes ohjelman tekijöiltä. Uusi oikeudenkäyntikö edessä?

----------


## vetooo

Täällä lisää juttua Armstrongin asianajaja-armeijan anteeksipyyntövaatimuksista: Armstrong Investigation: Rider's legal team demands apology from '60 Minutes' programme

----------


## Merckx

> Oli muuten hieno suoritus Lancelta tuo kun lähes 40 vuotiaana nousi vielä tourilla poodiumille. Contadorin voiton arvo yhtä tyhjän kanssa ku ukko oli jo silloin jo niin sooseissa ettei mitään tolkkua. Vittuako se vielä kilpailee vuoden Girossa? Kivellä päähän tuollaista huijaria ja kakkua päälle.




Komppaan!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## asb

> Komppaan!



Kuten Lance, Merckxikään ei ole tähän päivään mennessä myöntänyt antaneensa positiivista D-näytettä.  :Hymy:  Merckxi tosin on tuomittu jo ja Lance vasta odottaa vuoroaan.

----------


## ejex

> Veikkajan, ettei herra Noviztky edes yritä kaivaa niitä dope näytteitä. Riittää, että saa riittävästi todistajanlausuntoja d vitamiinin käytöstä USPSssa ja sillä jo pääsee nostamaan syytteet törkeästä liittovaltion varojen kavalluksesta (mistä tässä lienee haku päällä)



Vaikeus on siinä, että pitää kyetä osoittamaan "beyond doubt", että juuri niitä rahoja on käytetty johonkin luvattomaan tarkoitukseen ja sitten vielä, että kuka niitä rahoja on siirrellyt ja minne. Luulen että tähän raukeaa koko keissi joka tapauksessa, ainakin Lancen osalta, sanoi kaverit mitä tahansa, valaehtoisesti tai ilman. Ameriikassa mennään Ameriikan malliin, ei oo helpoo eikä halpaa käydä oikeutta sielläkään. Mutta siis varsinainen dopingkeissi tämä ei ainakaan tähän asti ole ollut. Siihen pitäisi kaivaa kaikki validit näytteet uudestaan esiin..... Se, että Lance on ollut 90-luvulla ainoa ammattilainen, joka ei ole käyttänyt mitään epäilyttävää keinoa on tietysti naurettava asia.

----------


## vetooo

Pientä päivitystä asiakokonaisuuteen _Armstrong - Sveitsin ympäriajo 2001 - EPO_.



> Sources claim Swiss lab director knew who the samples were from
> 
> Swiss anti-doping laboratory director Martial Saugy told US authorities last fall that Lance Armstrong's doping controls from the 2001 Tour de Suisse were "suspicious" and "consistent with EPO use," the Associated Press has reported.



Saugy Said To Have Reported Armstrong Samples To FDA | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## petri ok

> Pientä päivitystä asiakokonaisuuteen _Armstrong - Sveitsin ympäriajo 2001 - EPO_.Saugy Said To Have Reported Armstrong Samples To FDA | Cyclingnews.com



Tämä oli se kohta jota en todellakaan uskonut Landisin paljastuksista. Tästä on UCI antanut julkisuuteen varsin uskottavan selityksen. Mutta... voiko dopingkäryn kansainvälinen liitto oikeasti lakaista maton alle. McKvaakku ja Heini on haastaneet Landisin ja HAmiltonin oikeuteen, vaan käykö sitten toisinpäin, että Heini ja McKvaakku olisivatkin syytettyjen penkillä.

Ei silti, etteikö noissa kv.lajiliitoissa olisi tietty korrupion ja laittomuuden varjo, jokainen voi niistä valita omansa (UCI, FiFa, KOK, FIA...)

----------


## vetooo

Armstrongin Fact4Lance -sivusto on suljettu. Se toimi Armstrongin leirin eräänlaisena propagandasaittina d-asioissa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/no-more-facts4lance

----------


## petri ok

Hamilton ja Lanke lienevät ottaneet jotenkin yhteen Aspenissa.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/87...ggression.aspx

Jopa siinä määrin, että Hamiltonin asianajajat ovat olleet yhteydessä viranonomaisiin. Aiheena todistajan uhkailu





> Manderson said that he would leave it to federal agents to decide if  laws had been broken. “Lance Armstrong is a possible defendant in an  investigation that's been widely reported, and Tyler is a probable  witness,” he told ESPN. “When there's any contact, especially aggressive  contact, we as lawyers have a duty to inform the authorities. ... What  they will do with it, I don't know.”



Ravintolatapauksesta on aika ristiriitaisia lausuntoja, joten... Seuraamme mielenkiinnolla jutun seuraavia käänteitä

----------


## lebig

> Armstrongin Fact4Lance -sivusto on suljettu. Se toimi Armstrongin leirin eräänlaisena propagandasaittina d-asioissa.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/no-more-facts4lance



http://www.facts4lance.net/  :No huh!:

----------


## Leopejo

Ei paha ollenkaan.

----------


## vetooo

Jaahas, Hamilton ei päässyt muutama päivä sitten sisään ravintolaan, koska Armstrong safkasi kyseisessä paikassa samaan aikaan. FBI on kiinnostunut ravintolan videonauhoista.

Altercation Between Armstrong and Hamilton Interests F.B.I. - NYTimes.com

----------


## asb

> Hamilton ja Lanke lienevät ottaneet jotenkin yhteen Aspenissa.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/87...ggression.aspx



Mielenkiintoisempi lainaus artikkelista on tämä:





> “If I were the prosecutor, my investigator would be going to talk to  Hamilton,” he said. “This, to me, is a game-changer.” He said that a  charge of witness tampering could also override any statute of  limitations issues.



Eli jos Armstrong on ukaillut todistajaa, niin häntä vastaan nostetut syytteet eivät enää vanhenekaan (olkaa hyvä ja korjatkaa käyttämäni lainopilliset termit  :Hymy:  ).

----------


## YT

Lance aloitti jo uhkaustensa toteuttamisen järjestämällä Hamiltonille porttikiellon ravintolaan.

----------


## rhubarb

Teillähän nyt on ihan seiska!-meininki. Armstrongin katsottaisiin todennäköisemmin vaikuttaneen todistajaan jos he _olisivat_ syöneet samassa paikassa. Siis oikeudessa, ei lakimiesten ja varsinkaan ei-lakimiesten höpinöissä.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Hamilttoni ollu taas niin sooseissa ettei meinannu löytyy raflasta ulos..ei muuta kuin samaan laitokseen kontan ja landisin kanssa, helvetin deekut.

----------


## OJ

> Teillähän nyt on ihan seiska!-meininki. Armstrongin katsottaisiin todennäköisemmin vaikuttaneen todistajaan jos he _olisivat_ syöneet samassa paikassa. Siis oikeudessa, ei lakimiesten ja varsinkaan ei-lakimiesten höpinöissä.



Ilmeisesti tätä nyt kuitenkin ollaan tutkimassa kun ainakaan Hamiltonin lakimiehen mukaan ei ihan kaikkien pelisääntöjen mukaan mennyt toi kohtaaminen. Mikään tai kukaan ei kai kiellä todistajaa ja tutkinnan kohteena olevaa asioimasta samassa ravitsemusliikkeessä.

----------


## asb

> Ilmeisesti tätä nyt kuitenkin ollaan tutkimassa kun ainakaan Hamiltonin lakimiehen mukaan ei ihan kaikkien pelisääntöjen mukaan mennyt toi kohtaaminen.



Ravintolassa olleita Armstrongin ystäviä on tähän mennessä vain haastateltu. Velvollisuus pysyä totuudessa alkaa vasta kuulustelussa. Salaliitto!  :Hymy:

----------


## petri ok

> Teillähän nyt on ihan seiska!-meininki. Armstrongin katsottaisiin todennäköisemmin vaikuttaneen todistajaan jos he _olisivat_ syöneet samassa paikassa. Siis oikeudessa, ei lakimiesten ja varsinkaan ei-lakimiesten höpinöissä.



Kuinka niin. Hamiltonin lakimiesten mukaan Lance *uhkaili* Hamiltonia kyseisessä ravintolassa. Tietenkin tässä on sana sanaa vastaan, eikä kukaan meistä tiedä totuutta, mutta mistä sait 7-meiningin.

Väitteistä on myös FBI kiinnostunut
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/15/sp...r=1&ref=sports

Käsittääkseni sikäläisessä (jenkkilän) oikeuskäytännössä todistajan  uhkailuun ja väärän valaan suhtaudutaan hieman eri ankaruudella kuin  Suomessa.

----------


## ejex

Jos Hamiltonilla on oikein "lakimiehiä" kehissä, niin mietin vaan kuka maksaa palkkiot. Hamilton on tyhjätasku, että taitaa olla case win or loose....

----------


## kontio

> Jos Hamiltonilla on oikein "lakimiehiä" kehissä, niin mietin vaan kuka maksaa palkkiot. Hamilton on tyhjätasku, että taitaa olla case win or loose....



tai Lancelta 10 miljoonaa "avustusta" ja suu kiinni Pattayalle  :Vink:

----------


## OJ

Taitaa olla jokunen miljuuna dollaria pelissä ja sieltä saattaa irrota lakimiehillekin joitain irtohiluja. Amerikan meininki on ihmeellistä ja jos tämä joskus menee valamiesten eteen, niin sitten homma vasta menee mielenkiintoiseksi.

----------


## petri ok

> Jos Hamiltonilla on oikein "lakimiehiä" kehissä, niin mietin vaan kuka maksaa palkkiot. Hamilton on tyhjätasku, että taitaa olla case win or loose....



Suomessakin hävinnyt osapuoli maksaa voittaneen lakikulut, jotka saattavat olla aika tolkuttomat.

----------


## KLA

> Suomessakin hävinnyt osapuoli maksaa voittaneen lakikulut, jotka saattavat olla aika tolkuttomat.



Not..... kaikki on suhteellista. Suomessa, mikäli kyseessä on selkeästi oikeudellinen epäselvyys, ei häviäjä välttämättä maksa paljoakaan..

nimim. oikeudessa hävinnyt, vastapuolen oikeudenajokulut ~80.000€, jouduin maksamaan 3.000€

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Kuin pitkään pitää odottaa että Lance todistetaan käyttäneen soosia?
Oon nyt odottanut palttiarallaa yli 10 vuotta jo sitä positiivista tulosta mutta kun ei niin ei :-)
Joo, mulle yhtä tyhjän kanssa jos jotku nykyiset tyhjätaskuiset deekut ja nistit käy purkamassa angstiaan lehdille taikka telkkuasemille.

----------


## 2,5i V6

"If there's one thing that fans hate more than an athlete that uses performance-enhancing drugs, it's an athlete that tells on other athletes that use performance-enhancing drugs"

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/7...istory/page/71

----------


## MV

> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/7...istory/page/71



Hei! Joku muukin on klikannut niitä cyclingnewssin alareunan häiritseviä mainoksia!

----------


## pölhö

Siirretääs oikeaan ketjuun:

Viikko sitten triathlonin  MM-kisoihin tähtäämisestään ilmoittanut Lance Armstrong aloitti eilen karsintaurakkansa Ironman 70.3 Panamassa sijoittuen suht kovatasoisessa  kisassa toiseksi (menetti johdon n. maili ennen maalia). Etenkin  heikkona lenkkinä pidetty juoksuosuus meni oikein mainiosti.

----------


## VesaP

Kunto kohdillaan "eläkeläisellä"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ejex

Vielä yritetään! Lanke tänä aamuna Twitterissä" Had lots of ?'s on why I was tested this am since I'm "retired". Well, I'm a retired cyclist but now technically a professional triathlete". Ja heti perään: "And for the record, I welcome the testing. Anytime, anywhere"

----------


## majis

Koska Lancea nyt niin piiskataan niin laitan pari hienoa Lance hetkeä.

----------


## VesaP

Ja täältä lisää hienoja otoksia:

http://elizabethkreutz.com/

--> enter
--> ja sitten vaikka "Lance Armstrong, Comeback 2.0"

Ei taida tulla Comeback 3.0:aa enää.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Soolo

Mahtaa miestä nyt kaduttaa comeback 2.0.  :Hymy:

----------


## Also R

http://velorooms.com/files/Armstrong...nectionsV2.pdf
Kunnioitusta herättävä graafi Lancen bisneskytköksistä.  Siis ainakin kunniaa graafin tekijälle.

----------


## petri ok

> http://velorooms.com/files/Armstrong...nectionsV2.pdf
> Kunnioitusta herättävä graafi Lancen bisneskytköksistä.  Siis ainakin kunniaa graafin tekijälle.



Tosta taisi puuttua Capital Sports & entertainment, jonka omistajina mm. LA ja William J Stapleton. Kyseinen firma omistaa sitten ainakin osittain Cse Pro Cyclingin, joka taas hoitaa Radio Nissan Schack tallin markkinointia.

Tossa sitten toinen interaktiivinen graafi Lanken omistuksista ja suhteista. Kannattaa klikkailla.
http://www.corporationwiki.com/Texas/Austin/lance-armstrong/37831991.aspx

avainhenkilöitä vaikka Laura Ritts ja Barton B Knaggs.

En sitten tiedä miten luotettava sivusto onpi.

----------


## forlon

Tällainen näkemys koko Lance-tapauksesta toiselta teksasilaiselta:
http://youtu.be/VMHWH3U65p8

Varsin syväluotaava analyysi.

----------


## veku

Kannattaa varauksella suhtautua tämän teksasilaisen näkemyksiin. Siinä vieressä onkin sopivasti pari linkkia muihin analyyseihin esim, salaliitoihin ja miten pahat pankiiri sedät ovat suunnitelleet ihmisten orjuuttamista luodakseen yhden yhtenäisen yhteiskunnan omalla valuutalla.. Liittyy tähän nwo-höpötykseen.

----------


## petri ok

Lance Armstrongin piinapäivät vain jatkuvat.

Aikaisemmin jo uutisoitiin, että SCA promotions suunnittee oikeusjuttua Lankea vastaan. Aikoinaan Lanke sai oikeuden kautta SCA:lta 12 M$, firma halunnee rahansa takaisin.
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...al-action.aspx

Nyt Sunday Times, joka aikoinaan joutui maksamaan sovintorahoja LAnkelle, seuraa tiukasti prosessia ja mahdollisesti haastaa LA:n oikeuteen ja vaatii sovintorahansa takaisin
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...Armstrong.aspx

Nyt nämä LAncen aikoinaan voitokkaat oikeusjutut iskevät nyt kaveria takaisin. Tuhkatkin viedään ehkä pesÄstä, mutta ehkä LiveStong säätiöstä jokin palkkatyö löytyy.

----------


## Ossipoika

> Kannattaa varauksella suhtautua tämän teksasilaisen näkemyksiin. Siinä vieressä onkin sopivasti pari linkkia muihin analyyseihin esim, salaliitoihin ja miten pahat pankiiri sedät ovat suunnitelleet ihmisten orjuuttamista luodakseen yhden yhtenäisen yhteiskunnan omalla valuutalla.. Liittyy tähän nwo-höpötykseen.



Samaa mieltä. Sanoi myös samaan hengenvetoon, että mm. rokotukset on perseestä ja vetos salaliittoihin jenkkilässä. Kaikki yrittää nyt hyötyä Lancen siivellä..

----------


## NHB

Tästähän kehkeytyy melkoinen soppa. Isoista rahoista taistellaan, lakimiehet työlistyvät ja fanit pääsevät katsomaan saippuaoopperaa koko rahan edestä.

----------


## Manensky

Tämä kyllä pisti suun vienoiseen virneeseen...

----------


## rjr

Ollaanko ihan yleisesti sitä mieltä, että LA:n syöpä on aiheutunut D-aineiden käytöstä? Jotkut kommentit ovat mielestäni viitanneet siihen. Vai onko se vain sellaista "siitäs sait!"-virneilyä?

----------


## J T K

Eipä uskalla nyt ihan niin pitkälle mennä vetelemään interveppitiedoilla johtopäätöksiä. Näitä viittauksia aina silloin tällöin joku viljelee kansainvälisillä vesillä.

----------


## Rommeli

> Tämä kyllä pisti suun vienoiseen virneeseen...



Kertoo paljon sinusta ihmisenä. Ei millään pahalla, joskaan ei kovin hyvälläkään.

----------


## kolistelija

> Kertoo paljon sinusta ihmisenä. Ei millään pahalla, joskaan ei kovin hyvälläkään.



Vähän niin kuin sinun kommenttisi kertoo sinusta ihmisenä. Helpottiko?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Rommeli

> Vähän niin kuin sinun kommenttisi kertoo sinusta ihmisenä. Helpottiko?



Kertoo minusta sen verran, ettei ole tapana sortua idioottimaisuuteen ja lapsellisuuteen. Kuvan yläosassa olevan tekstin hauskuuden joidenkin mielessä ymmärrän kyllä, mutta tuo alaosa on kyllä melkoisen alhaista paskaa.

----------


## erkkk

Nooh, ei ole pakko mennä henkilökohtaisuuksiiin jos ei huumorintaju riitä. Onhan se tietty ikävää kun suurta idolia piestään edestä ja takaa. Mut sellaista se on dopingsankareilla ja muillakin julkkishuijareilla, se vaan kuuluu siihen rangaistukseen.

Kuva naurattaa edelleen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Rommeli

> Nooh, ei ole pakko mennä henkilökohtaisuuksiiin jos ei huumorintaju riitä. Onhan se tietty ikävää kun suurta idolia piestään edestä ja takaa. Mut sellaista se on dopingsankareilla ja muillakin julkkishuijareilla, se vaan kuuluu siihen rangaistukseen.
> 
> Kuva naurattaa edelleen



Henkilökohtaisuuksiin menee ainoastaan tuo kuva ja sille nauraminen. On sitten ihan omasta tulkinnasta kiinni, miten ottaa ne vastineet. Onhan se toki erittäin hauskaa huvia nauraa fyysisesti poikkeaville, vammaisille ja vaikkapa rillipäille. Syöpää sairastavat vasta hupaisia ovatkin...

Lapsilta moisen käytöksen vielä jotenkin ymmärtää, mutta aikuisilta ihmisiltä ei.

----------


## Manensky

> Kertoo minusta sen verran, ettei ole tapana sortua idioottimaisuuteen ja lapsellisuuteen. Kuvan yläosassa olevan tekstin hauskuuden joidenkin mielessä ymmärrän kyllä, mutta tuo alaosa on kyllä melkoisen alhaista paskaa.



Kyllä siinä alaosassakin vähän totuuden siementä on mukana, kun steroidien yksi oire miehillä tuppaa olemaan kivesten surkastuminen.
Pahoittelen, jos mielesi tuosta nyt noin pahoitit, mutta mustanhuumorin ystävänä kuva pistää vieläkin hymyilyttämään.

----------


## Eros

itsellä meni kuva täysin ohi mutta idiootteja piisaa...

----------


## Michael L.

Joo ei kolahtanu kuva täälläkään..

----------


## tempokisu

Siis kekkulit Lance, SÄ PETIT MUN!! Kovasti otin mallia pyörittämisestä ja ihailin sitä singeroimista ( nopeeta pyörittämistä..) se siivitti mun sm-tempovoittoihin. Että ilman dopingia voi pärjätä, vaikka olisi takana vaikeita sairauksia..
Toisaalta nää missä Lance ottaa vastaan jotain pokaalia sun muuta palkintoa, niin näyttää tosi kylmältä. Lapsetkin tönästään sivuun siittä häiriimästä...ei kyllä muodostunut kuvaa symppis-tyypistä.

Ja mikä tämä juttu "twitter-esittelystä" nyt on. "kamppailen syöpää vastaan"....siis onko kasvain vieläkin vaivana, mä kuvittelin että se oli voitettu kanta jo? prkl jos mua -ja kaikkia meitä - on huijattu. 
Kisu ei anna ikinä anteeksi ( ja se on kaamia paikka se).

Oikeet sankarit - idolit, noin-jumalat -  tunnustaa virheensä ajoissa, ja selviää niistä ( nimee mainittematta...) niin.

----------


## NHB

> Kyllä siinä alaosassakin vähän totuuden siementä on mukana, kun steroidien yksi oire miehillä tuppaa olemaan kivesten surkastuminen.
> Pahoittelen, jos mielesi tuosta nyt noin pahoitit, mutta mustanhuumorin ystävänä kuva pistää vieläkin hymyilyttämään.



Muistakaa sitten varoa käyttämästä kortisonivoidetta, jotta kivekset eivät surkastu...
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steroidi

Tuskinpa Ranskan ympäriajoon valmistautuvan pyöräilijän satsituksella ja kivesten surkastumisella on mitään yhtymäkohtaa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Muistakaa sitten varoa käyttämästä kortisonivoidetta, jotta kivekset eivät surkastu...
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steroidi
> 
> Tuskinpa Ranskan ympäriajoon valmistautuvan pyöräilijän satsituksella ja kivesten surkastumisella on mitään yhtymäkohtaa.



Eiköhän ne anaboliset ole ollut aika hyvässä suosiossa myös pyöräilyssä...

----------


## Ossipoika

> Muistakaa sitten varoa käyttämästä kortisonivoidetta, jotta kivekset eivät surkastu...
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steroidi
> 
> Tuskinpa Ranskan ympäriajoon valmistautuvan pyöräilijän satsituksella ja kivesten surkastumisella on mitään yhtymäkohtaa.



Itseasiassa niillä on. Ja vahva onkin. Testosteronia kun pumpataan ulkoisesti elimistöön, tapahtuu semmoinen jännä juttu kun negatiivinen palautekytkentä. Testoa on paljon -> elimistö vähentää oman teston tuotantoa ja sitä sattuu syntymään niissä paljon puhutuissa kiveksissä. Tämä ei oo mikään palautuva juttu, ne kivekset ei kasva takas isoks kun sen käytön lopettaa. Pienet määrät aiheuttaa jo tosi voimakasta infertiliteettiä, mut kukapa nyt lapsia haluaa. Ois jännä nähä joku tilasto miten monella huippukuskilla ei enää viisari värähdä, taitaa olla impotentteja suurin osa :P

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Lasse onkin aika "mellow" äijä, eikö vaan?
Ja kauppa käy kuin siimaa!

----------


## Lasol

> ....mut kukapa nyt lapsia haluaa....



+1

----------


## Rommeli

> Itseasiassa niillä on. Ja vahva onkin. Testosteronia kun pumpataan ulkoisesti elimistöön, tapahtuu semmoinen jännä juttu kun negatiivinen palautekytkentä. Testoa on paljon -> elimistö vähentää oman teston tuotantoa ja sitä sattuu syntymään niissä paljon puhutuissa kiveksissä. Tämä ei oo mikään palautuva juttu, ne kivekset ei kasva takas isoks kun sen käytön lopettaa. Pienet määrät aiheuttaa jo tosi voimakasta infertiliteettiä, mut kukapa nyt lapsia haluaa. Ois jännä nähä joku tilasto miten monella huippukuskilla ei enää viisari värähdä, taitaa olla impotentteja suurin osa :P



Miten tämä sitten liittyy Lance Armstrongiin? Miehellä on käsittääkseni viisi lasta. Muutoinkin kivesten surkastuminen on vähän eri juttu kuin yhden poistaminen leikkauksella syövän johdosta.

Edit. Eräiden lienee aihetta tutustua aiheeseen vähän muultakin kantilta. Tanskalaiset lienevät kovia vetämään dopingia...

----------


## Ossipoika

> Miten tämä sitten liittyy Lance Armstrongiin? Miehellä on käsittääkseni viisi lasta. Muutoinkin kivesten surkastuminen on vähän eri juttu kuin yhden poistaminen leikkauksella syövän johdosta.



Nii en tiedä miten se liittyy. Sattumaa kaikki toki on, mutta Lancehan oli käyttänyt (ehkä) dopinkia ennen syöpäänsä. Olishan se voinut lähteä vaikka eturauhasesta tai muualta, mutta kiveksistä. Kai tästä voi vetää jotain päätelmiä tai tinahatun päähän. Olisko mahdollista, että d-aineet olis aiheuttanu lancen syövän?

----------


## rjrm

Minusta tuntuu, että foorumin voisi kaikin mokomin sulkea vaikka pariksi viikoksi. Jospa joku keksisi sillä aikaa jotakin uutta sanottavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jake_Kona

LANCE on sankari. Ihan sama mitä joku väittää...

Ollaan jokainen oman elämän sankareita jos puhtaasti mennään ja jätetään urputus urputtajille...

----------


## majis

> LANCE on sankari. Ihan sama mitä joku väittää...
> 
> Ollaan jokainen oman elämän sankareita jos puhtaasti mennään ja jätetään urputus urputtajille...



No prkl niin on. Odotan teoriaa että Lance hommasi syövän tahallaan jotta saisi painoa pudotettua, luotua legendan ja tienatakseen
paljon vähällä treenillä (dopingin avulla ei tarvitse paljoa treenata).

----------


## Vandit

> No prkl niin on. Odotan teoriaa että Lance hommasi syövän tahallaan jotta saisi painoa pudotettua, luotua legendan ja tienatakseen
> paljon vähällä treenillä (dopingin avulla ei tarvitse paljoa treenata).



Onhan tuo painonpudotusteoria täällä muistaakseni ollut. Mutta tuo treenausjuttu toki on skeidaa, Lance on ollut helvetin kova treenaamaan ennen douppia, douppauksen aikana ja vielä nykyään douppauksen jälkeen.

----------


## OJ

CNN näyttää just Lanke-dokkaria. Vähän on meininki, että nyt väännetään amerikkalaisille rautalangasta vaikka ketään ei niin kiinnostaisikaan. Näyttävät Betsy Andreun, Lancen ja muutamien muiden nauhotettuja todistajanlausuntoja, nauhotettuja puhelinkeskusteluja yms. World According to Lance Armstrong on dokkarin nimi jos kiinnostaa hakea.

UCIn ja muiden tekopyhyys on tosin ehkä sairaampaa kuin Lancen säädöt ja se on melko paha.

----------


## Eros

Sky-pyöräilytallin johtaja erosi tunnustuksen jälkeen
STT

Sky-pyöräilytallin urheilujohtaja Steven de Jongh jättää tehtävänsä dopingtunnustuksensa jälkeen, talli ilmoittaa. De Jongh ehti toimia Sky-tallin urheilujohtajana kolme vuotta.

Lance Armstrongin dopingtuomion jälkeen Sky-talli pyysi kaikilta työntekijöiltään kirjalliset vakuutukset, etteivät he ole olleet tekemisissä dopingin kanssa. Tallin valmentaja Bobby Julich myönsi käyttäneensä dopingia oman ajajauransa aikana ja jätti tallin torstaina. Myös De Jongh tunnusti käyttäneensä dopingia.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Urheilusahke...lkeen.html?s=k

lienee vasta alkua...

----------


## kmw

> CNN näyttää just Lanke-dokkaria. Vähän on meininki, että nyt väännetään amerikkalaisille rautalangasta vaikka ketään ei niin kiinnostaisikaan. Näyttävät Betsy Andreun, Lancen ja muutamien muiden nauhotettuja todistajanlausuntoja, nauhotettuja puhelinkeskusteluja yms. World According to Lance Armstrong on dokkarin nimi jos kiinnostaa hakea.





Traileri

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kun tämä oikeasti toteutuu... ei jäljelle jäänyt ketään. Voittajia ovat ne joita ei ole tutkittu.
Häviäjiä ne jotka tunnustavat ja ovat lopulta rehellisyyden nimeen.
Ainakin huipulla näin...HUOM tämähän on spekulaatiota​.

----------


## vetooo

*Lance Armstrong*             ‏@*lancearmstrong*  

                                                        Alive and well in Hawaii.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Tod. näh. haastavat lancen oikeuteen ja vaativat korvausta kaikista palkkioista.  :No huh!:

----------


## Matti S.

Alive and *h*ell in Hawaii??

----------


## erkkk

> Onhan tuo painonpudotusteoria täällä muistaakseni ollut. Mutta tuo treenausjuttu toki on skeidaa, Lance on ollut helvetin kova treenaamaan ennen douppia, douppauksen aikana ja vielä nykyään douppauksen jälkeen.



No oikeastaan lance ei edes pudottanut painoa. MM vuonna 1993 painoa oli kolmisen kiloa vähemmän kuin 1999 ja muutenkin mies oli paremmassa tikissä. Toki pari kk eroa mittauksissa, mutta silti mistään merkittävästä painon tippumisesta syövän vuoksi on aika turha puhua. Noita testituloksia ja niiden korrelointia miehen käsittämättömään mäennousukykyyn en edes viitsi kommentoida. Ilmeisesti verta tihentävää satsia ei vedetty offseasonilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lasol

Hirvee läski, alin rasva% lukema tossa 8.8. Toki preseason mutta itelläkin oli alkukesästä 8.9 enkä edes yrittäny. Kyllä vitamiinit jeesaa. Onneks itelläkin on rainbow d-vitamiinia. Ainiin, siinäkin mua on kusetettu. huoh..

----------


## t-man

> Hirvee läski, alin rasva% lukema tossa 8.8. Toki preseason mutta itelläkin oli alkukesästä 8.9 enkä edes yrittäny. Kyllä vitamiinit jeesaa. Onneks itelläkin on rainbow d-vitamiinia. Ainiin, siinäkin mua on kusetettu. huoh..



Mua on apteekissa niin naurattanu ku porukka kantaa d-vitsku purkkejaan mukana ja kysyy "no onkos tässä d-vitamiinia?" Huoh...hyvähän se on vetää johtopäätöksiä yhden tutkimuksen perusteella, jossa a) on käytetty ei-validoitua mittausmenetelmää ja b) tutkimuksen vastuunalainen johtaja on ollut kliininen kemisti, jolla ei mitään kokemusta farmakoteknologisten tuotteiden käsittelystä ja mittaamisesta...

----------


## majis

Nyt vietiin avaimetkin.

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Lance+Armst...a1305611433909

----------


## StantheMan

http://mob.li/_xgQoD

Eilen ilmestyi Twitteriin meidän tosiuskovien iloksi  :Vink:

----------


## Also R

> http://mob.li/_xgQoD
> 
> Eilen ilmestyi Twitteriin meidän tosiuskovien iloksi



Jaaha, poikii se raha näinkin.  Jos muistellaan viime tammikuuta, niin LA laittoi Mobliin rahaa http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-0...g-company.html .

----------


## Matti S.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/13/sp...tml?ref=sports

----------


## PeeHoo

Lance yrittää maksaa sponstreille takaisin miljonia ennen kuin sponsorit vievät asian oikeuteen; http://www.businessinsider.com/lance...ponsor-2012-11

----------


## asb

> Lance yrittää maksaa sponstreille takaisin miljonia ennen kuin sponsorit vievät asian oikeuteen; http://www.businessinsider.com/lance...ponsor-2012-11



No jaa, monikon käyttö lienee ennenaikaista, kun kyseessä on kuitenkin edelleen "vain" se sama vanha SCA-keissi. 


Olis muuten siistiä, jos linkittäisi suoraan alkuperäiseen lähteeseen, niin jäisi matkalta pois ylimääräiset rikkinäiset puhelimet. Varsinkin, kun tässä tapauksessa lähde oli mainittu heti jutun alussa ja se on paljon mielenkiintoisempi ja paremmin kirjoitettu: http://reader.roopstigo.com/view/roo...5/#/chapter/1/

----------


## Rommeli

Nyt vasta aloin ihan tosissani lueskelemaan tuota USADAn raporttia ihan vain poimimalla kiinnostavia otsikoita. Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, ettei tuollainen raportti ole kyllä kovinkaan vakuuttava virallisena dokumenttina. Touria 1999 käsittelevässä osassa on esimerkiksi käytetty lähteenä noita uudelleentestattuja näytteitä, joilla ei käsittääkseni ole minkäänlaista oikeusarvoa ja sen lisäksi puhutaan kovasti siitä, että Lancen nousukyky olisi ollut jotenkin aivan uutta tuolloin. Noista uudelleentestatuista näytteistä toki mainitaan, etteivät ne ole oleellinen juttu, mutta miksi ne on yleensäkään kirjattu paperiin? Kiipeämiskykyjä Lance osoitti kyllä jo aiemmin Vueltassa 1998 ja sitä ennen joissakin klassikoissa.

En silti voi väittää, etteikö tuossa tekstissä olisi aivan järkyttävä määrä asiaakin. Esillepano ei vaan ole ihan asianmukaisin mahdollinen.

----------


## asb

> Nyt vasta aloin ihan tosissani lueskelemaan tuota USADAn raporttia ihan vain poimimalla kiinnostavia otsikoita. Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, ettei tuollainen raportti ole kyllä kovinkaan vakuuttava virallisena dokumenttina. Touria 1999 käsittelevässä osassa on esimerkiksi käytetty lähteenä noita uudelleentestattuja näytteitä, joilla ei käsittääkseni ole minkäänlaista oikeusarvoa ja sen lisäksi puhutaan kovasti siitä, että Lancen nousukyky olisi ollut jotenkin aivan uutta tuolloin. Noista uudelleentestatuista näytteistä toki mainitaan, etteivät ne ole oleellinen juttu, mutta miksi ne on yleensäkään kirjattu paperiin? Kiipeämiskykyjä Lance osoitti kyllä jo aiemmin Vueltassa 1998 ja sitä ennen joissakin klassikoissa.



Et sitten ymmärtänyt yhtään mitään lukemastasi. No, eipä Lassen petikaverilta tarvitsekaan odottaa yhtään enempää.

Yksittäisinä poimintoina yksikään yksittäisistä todisteista ei ole riittävä, mutta yhteen laitettuna ne tukevat toisiaan ja muodostavat kokonaisuuden, jonka uskottavuudessa ei ole _mitään_ kyseenalaistettavaa. Jos yhtään tajusit käyttää hoksottimiasi, niin huomassit, että EPO:n jälkeen toiseksi eniten käytetty sana oli "corroborate."

----------


## Rommeli

> Et sitten ymmärtänyt yhtään mitään lukemastasi. No, eipä Lassen petikaverilta tarvitsekaan odottaa yhtään enempää.



Heh. Enpä tiennytkään olevani Lancen petikaveri. Joku itsekritiikki ennen "Lähetä vastaus" -napin painallusta olisi joskus paikallaan.

Viestin pointti oli se, että raporttiin on ympätty aivan hatusta heitettyjä olettamuksia ja vailla todistusarvoa olevaa aineistoa. Ei se edelleenkään ole mielestäni asianmukaista tuollaisessa tekstissä.

Toistetaan nyt vielä tuo edellisen viestin loppukin, jota et sitten vaivautunut lainaamaan, tuskin edes lukemaan:

En silti voi väittää, etteikö tuossa tekstissä olisi aivan järkyttävä määrä asiaakin.

----------


## asb

> Viestin pointti oli se, että raporttiin on ympätty aivan hatusta heitettyjä olettamuksia ja vailla todistusarvoa olevaa aineistoa.



No, palataanpa noihin sinun argumentteihisi. Lancen tulos Vueltasta vuodelta 1998 on mitätöity dopingin takia. Millä perusteella siis käytät Vueltan mäkisuorituksia esimerkkinä siitä, mihin Lance olisi kyennyt ilman dopingia?

Näkemykseni siitä, että rakkautesi Lanceen estää sinua näkemästä tosiasioita, on entistä vankempi.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kyllä näkisin parjatun kisakeverin kommenttien olevan ihan vilpittömiä ja tosia. Ilmeet ja eleet olivat rehellisen ihmisen puhetta. Hänkin oli ennen kommentteja ns. puhdas urheilija. Miksi olisi tieten tahtoen puhunut palturia kun tiesi siitä itse kärsivänsä. Kommenttiensa pohjalta ei halunnut antaa väärää valaa. Lansen haastattelujen pohjalta taas aivan päinvastoin. Nolo ja välttelevä ilme. Yms. en nyt enempää paneudu miltä sellainen ihminen vaikuttaa, se on jokaisen todettava itse. Olisi kylläkin suotavaa, että Lanse tulisi reilusti todella ja piilottelemattomalla kommentilla julkisuuteen. Siinä olisi selkärankaa.
Vaikka eihän hän näitä kommentteja lue  :Irvistys:

----------


## erkkk

> http://mob.li/_xgQoD
> 
> Eilen ilmestyi Twitteriin meidän tosiuskovien iloksi

----------


## EsaJ

Ketäs noi on?

----------


## Rommeli

> No, palataanpa noihin sinun argumentteihisi. Lancen tulos Vueltasta vuodelta 1998 on mitätöity dopingin takia. Millä perusteella siis käytät Vueltan mäkisuorituksia esimerkkinä siitä, mihin Lance olisi kyennyt ilman dopingia?
> 
> Näkemykseni siitä, että rakkautesi Lanceen estää sinua näkemästä tosiasioita, on entistä vankempi.



Onko sulla kenties joku pakkomielle A) ymmärtää kaikki lukemasi aivan poskelleen ja B) olla kykenemätön kirjoittamaan edes yhtä asiallista postausta? Ei mulla muuta.

----------


## VesaP

> Ketäs noi on?



Hmmm.. Vasemmalta:

Hamilton, LeMond, Tygart(?), Entunne, Vauhgters(?), Betsy Andreu, Landis

Montako meni oikein?  :Hymy:

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Tämä rupea muistuttamaan hieman Orwellin maailmaa: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Sy%C3%B6p%C...a1305616708427

Mies katoaa historiankirjoista kohta kokonaan. Korkeintaan hakemiston kohdalta D löytyy joku viitee olemassaolosta.

----------


## Soolo

> Ketäs noi on?



Hamilton, LeMond, Frankie Andreu, Mike Anderson, Vaughters, Betsy Andreu, Landis

----------


## akujoe

> Ei mulla muuta.



 OT: Jos sulla ei ole muuta sanottavaa niin tarviiko sitä erikseen mainita?

Aiheeseen: en ole koskaan tykännyt Lancesta, mutta tää Twitter-kommentti sohvalla makoilu-kuvaan osu kyllä naulan kantaan:

nicolegale : LOL guy's a douche but he's got a sense of humour         
23 hours  ago

----------


## Matti S.

Sarkozy mukana kuvioissa?

Yhdysvaltalaispyöräilijä Lance Armstrongin dopingskandaali saa yhä merkillisempiä käänteitä. Ranskalaislehti Le Nouvel Observateur väittää Ranskan entisen presidentin Nicolas Sarcozyn huolehtineen henkilökohtaisesti siitä, että Armstrongiin epäillen suhtautunut Ranskan antidopingtoimiston (AFLD) johtaja Pierre Bordry erotettiin tehtävästään.

Tufts University in Massachusetts rescinded Lance Armstrong’s honorary degree.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kuten tunnettua, useat nimekkäät espanjalaispyöräilijät ovat jo ehtineet vastata varsin huomiotaherättävällä ja vaikeasti ehdottoman dopingvastaiseksi tulkittavalla tavalla haastattelijoiden kysyessä heidän kantaansa Lance Armstrongin saamaan tuomioon. Samaan sarjaan kuulunee entisen ammattikuskin (Contentpolis-Ampo, Euskaltel-Euskadi, Kaiku) Dionisio Galparsoron vastaus:

_"Q: And, finally, what do you make of Lance's sanction? Was it just?_

A: Not looking at whether he doped or not, Armstrong was one of a kind, a  genius. It's like you asking me whether I consider it fair that they  remove a painting by Dalí from the Museo del Prado because he painted it  under the influence of a psychoactive drug that was forbidden... Only a  genius could have done what he did - someone who's not, couldn't."

----------


## Munamankeli

> A: Not looking at whether he doped or not, Armstrong was one of a kind, a  genius. It's like you asking me whether I consider it fair that they  remove a painting by Dalí from the Museo del Prado because he painted it  under the influence of a psychoactive drug that was forbidden... Only a  genius could have done what he did - someone who's not, couldn't."



Hehe, tuo on melko laittamattomasti sanottu. Vaatii tiettyä lahjakkuutta tehdä homma kerran, muutama kerta menee vielä tuurilla, mutta seitsemän kertaa tehtynä touhussa alkaa olla nerouden häivähdys. Esim. Ulrich oli pyöräilyominaisuuksiltaan lahjakkaampi muttei onnistunut kuin kerran. Hän ei myöskään ollut douppailun organisoinnissa ja kanssaihmisten manipuloinnissa Lancen tasolla.

----------


## Rommeli

> Esim. Ulrich oli pyöräilyominaisuuksiltaan lahjakkaampi muttei onnistunut kuin kerran.



Mihin nämä heitot loppupeleissä perustuvat? "Ulle oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance.", "Pantani oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance.", "LeMond oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance.", "Herra X oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance."... "Naapurin reiska oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance, mutta viina maistui liikaa.".

 Kaikki olivat niin maan perkeleen lahjakkaita, mutta silti kukaan noista ei polkenut Touria nopeiten seitsemää kertaa. Uskaltaisin vieläpä ihan pokalla naamalla väittää, että kaikki nuo sotkivat fillaria erinäisten piristeiden voimalla, eivätkä siltikään päässeet edes lähelle tämän lahjattoman jannun värisuoraa. Sama vailla lahjoja oleva kaveri veti vielä ennen pyöräilyuraansa kohtuullisella menestyksellä sekä uintia että triathlonia (jälkimmäistä vielä fillariuran jälkeenkin).

Eli seitsemän Tourin voittoputki on täysin saavutettavissa, kunhan oheistoiminta vedetään neroudella läpi.

----------


## HallinenK

En ole kilpaillut vakavasti koskaan vaikkakin luulisin voittamiseen vaikuttavan paljon myös voittamisen tahdon ja kauempaa haettuna harjoittelun motivaation. Joku dokkari näytti lancen harjoittelusta kun hän ei halunnut nousta pois pyöränsä päältä vaan olisi halunnut jatkaa vuoren huipulle. Vaikka huoltoautosta mainittiin ettei sinne pääse kun on lunta niin paljon. Kovaa harjoittelua ja jääräpäisyyttä. Jääräpäät pärjää paremmin tai ei kai sitten lopulta kuitenkaan

----------


## Ana

> Kaikki olivat niin maan perkeleen lahjakkaita, mutta silti kukaan noista ei polkenut Touria nopeiten seitsemää kertaa.



Kenestäköhän sä puhut?

Puhutko yhdestä pyöräilyn maailmanmestarista, joka ei polkenut Touria nopeiten yhtään kertaa vaan kaikki
suoritukset on jostain syystä hylätty.

----------


## Rommeli

> Kenestäköhän sä puhut?
> 
> Puhutko yhdestä pyöräilyn maailmanmestarista, joka ei polkenut Touria nopeiten yhtään kertaa vaan kaikki
> suoritukset on jostain syystä hylätty.



Käsittääkseni Lance Armstrong oli seitsemänä vuonna peräkkäin Tour de Francen nopein mies. Tuota faktaa sinun kieltämisesi ei muuta miksikään.

Eli puhun Lance Armstrongista. Oliko sulla heittää jotain oikeaa kommenttia koskien tuota edellistä kysymystäni? Mihin perustuvat nuo jatkuvasti viljellyt mantrat siitä, että kaikki Lancen pääkilpakumppanit olisivat olleet Lancea lahjakkaampia? Kuitenkin nämä samat jampat saivat säännöllisesti pataansa, vaikka vetivät (myös) douppia kaksin käsin.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrongin 7 Tour-voittoa perustuivat aika yksinkertaiseen reseptiin:

1. Paras dopingohjelma (yhdistettynä elimistön poikkeuksellisen hyvä reagointi aineisiin).
2. Paras treeniohjelma (sis. harjoittelu ohuessa ilmanalassa, tutustuminen Tour-reittiin etc.).
3. Luontaisesti korkea VO2-arvo.
4. Päätavoitteena vain yksi kilpailu - Ranskan ympäriajo.
5. Poikkeuksellisen hyvä tuuri vuodesta toiseen.
6. Parhaat apuajajat.
7. Äärimmilleen trimmattu ajoasento (tuulitunnelitestit etc.)
8. Erinomainen kilpailun lukutaito.

Edellä mainittujen asioiden lisäksi Armstrongin tausta-asiat olivat täydelliset. Hänen valtava vaikutusvaltansa ylettyi kaikkialle. Armstrongilla oli tukenaan jättimäinen koneisto, ja miehen taloudelliset resurssit olivat rajattomat.

2000-luvun taitteessa oli Armstrongia lahjakkaampia polkijoita. Heistä ensimmäisenä mainittakoon Jan Ullrich.

----------


## Rommeli

> 2000-luvun taitteessa oli Armstrongia lahjakkaampia polkijoita. Hesitä ensimmäisenä mainittakoon Jan Ullrich.



Tässäkään ei varsinaisesti annettu väitteelle mitään tukea, vaikka Lancesta lueteltiinkin kaikenlaista varsin hyvää pointtia.

Toistaalta eivät ne apukuskitkaan kaikissa voitoissa parhaat olleet ja millä mittareilla se lahjakkuus loppupeleissä mitataan. Ja oliko tuota vaikutusvaltaa sekä taloudellisia resursseja nyt niin kummoisesti vielä vuonna 1999? Myöhempinä vuosina näiden viimeksi mainittujen osuus oli kyllä taatusti aivan pirun suuri.

----------


## VesaP

Aivan turhaa väitellä että oliko joku muu parempi kuin Lance tai eikö ollut. Lance oli mikä voitti  tourit peräjälkeen ja muut vikisi. Se että äijä on paljastunut aikamoiseksi mulkvistiksi kait jne niin sehän on epäoleellista. 

Eilen katsoin ekaa kertaa tämän dvd:n:



Hyvä oli. Karulta näytti Lanssin pääkoppa leikkausten jälkeen (joo, myös aivoja on leikelty syövän poistamiseksi Lancelta, tää oli uusi tieto itselle esim). Ja äitillä oli ollut kova luotto poikaansa kun soitellut 14v Lancen puolesta Shimanon pampulle sponssin merkeissä. Ensiksi pamppu oli naureskellut partaansa että "taas näitä..." ja sit kun mamma oli selostanut vähän speksejä kisamatkoista ja ajoista niin Shimpan pamppu oli tajunut että toi jätkä OSAA ajaa pyörää ja että haluaa sen ajavan heidän osillaan. Jee! Ja taisikin ajaa tähän syksyyn asti...  :Hymy: 

Go Lance! Taitaa vaan olla että ei enää saa edes tri-kisoihin osallistua nöyryttäämään muita. No, joihinkin pikkukisoihin mihin ei lisenssiä tarvii. Kait. Jos vain jaksaa enää.

Ja tää sininen Livestrong villapaita keltaisilla logoilla ja teksteillä on helvetin mukava ja lämmin päällä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Tässäkään ei varsinaisesti annettu väitteelle mitään tukea, vaikka Lancesta lueteltiinkin kaikenlaista varsin hyvää pointtia.
> 
> Toistaalta eivät ne apukuskitkaan kaikissa voitoissa parhaat olleet ja millä mittareilla se lahjakkuus loppupeleissä mitataan. Ja oliko tuota vaikutusvaltaa sekä taloudellisia resursseja nyt niin kummoisesti vielä vuonna 1999? Myöhempinä vuosina näiden viimeksi mainittujen osuus oli kyllä taatusti aivan pirun suuri.



Lähdetään siitä liikkeelle, että Ullrichin fysiologiset omnaisuudet olivat paremmat. Ullrich hönki uransa varrella VO2 max -testissä lukemiksi 89 ml/min/kg. Armstrongin vastaava 83,8 ml/min/kg.

Ullrich saavutti MM-pronssia aika-ajossa vuonna 1994. Hän oli tuolloin vain 20-vuotias. Mitenkään 21-vuotiaan Armstrongin vuoden 1993 maailmanmestaruutta vähättelemättä, Ullrichin tempopronssi oli moninkertaisesti kovempi saavutus.

Ullrichilla oli tunnetusti suuria vaikeuksia elopainonsa kanssa kisakauden ulkopuoella. Mies tunnettiin myös ei-niin-urheilullisista elämäntavoistaan.

Periaatteessa näistä paremmuksista ja lahjakkuusasioista on hieman tuha vatvoa. Vanhat kunnon hyvät ajat ovat takanapäin.

Armstrongin taloudelliset resurssit ja vaikutusvalta eivät varmastikaan olleet vielä vuonna 1999 tähtitieteellisellä tasolla. Ne kuitenkin nousivat eri mittasuhteisiin heti ensimmäisen voittovuoden jälkeen.

----------


## Munamankeli

> Mihin nämä heitot loppupeleissä perustuvat? "Ulle oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance.", "Pantani oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance.", "LeMond oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance.", "Herra X oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance."... "Naapurin reiska oli lahjakkaampi kuin Lance, mutta viina maistui liikaa.".



Arvasin että tähän puututaan. Meinasin panna perään lieventävän sanan, mutta tuli mieleen Lancen mielipide, että Ulrich olisi ollut lahjakkaampi. Ja moni muukin piti Ullea pyöräilyn ihmelapsena, jolla olisi ollut mahdollisuuksia parempaan. Tarkoitus oli vain esimerkin avulla sanoa, että suurien lahjakkuuksien joukossa Lance nousi päätä ylemmäs, koska osasi nerokkaasti psyykata kisakumppanit, valita apukuskit, treenata keskittyneesti vain yhteen kisaan, pyytää hyvät reseptit, hankkia sopivat sponssit ja niin edespäin.

----------


## juhoo

> --millä mittareilla se lahjakkuus loppupeleissä mitataan.



Nimenomaan. Eihän sitä voi mitenkään yksikäsitteisesti mitata. vetooo perusteli oman näkemyksensä varsin hyvin, itselläsi on varmaan myös muita argumetteja kuin 7 nopeinta Touria (se ei mielestäni kerro puhtaasti _lahjakkuudesta_, vaan esimerkiksi tuosta vetooon 8 kohdan listasta). Mielepidekysymyksiä, joista voi ja pitää jankata!  :Hymy:

----------


## NHB

> Armstrongin 7 Tour-voittoa perustuivat aika yksinkertaiseen reseptiin:
> 
> 1. elimistön poikkeuksellisen hyvä reagointi aineisiin
> 3. Luontaisesti korkea VO2-arvo.
> 8. Erinomainen kilpailun lukutaito.
> 
> Edellä mainittujen asioiden lisäksi Armstrongin tausta-asiat olivat täydelliset. Hänen valtava vaikutusvaltansa ylettyi kaikkialle. Armstrongilla oli tukenaan jättimäinen koneisto, ja miehen taloudelliset resurssit olivat rajattomat.



Eikö nuo kaikki ole lahjakkuutta? Douppilajeissa elimistön reagoiminen lääkeaineisiin on hyvin olennainen lahja, luontaisesti korkea VO2 tuskin voi olla mitään muuta kuin lahjakkuutta ja vaikka kilpailun lukemistakin voi oppia, niin eiköhän lahjakkuus erota jyvät akanoista tässäkin. Lahja on olla myös niin mediaseksikäs persoona, että saa rahan puolelleen. 





> Ullrichilla oli tunnetusti suuria vaikeuksia elopainonsa kanssa kisakauden ulkopuoella. Mies tunnettiin myös ei-niin-urheilullisista elämäntavoistaan.



Itsekuri lienee myös yksi hyvin tärkeä lahja ammatturheilijalle ja miksei kenelle vain. Eikö sen puute tee Ullrichista vähemmän lahjakkaan?

Oikeastaan haluaisin kuulla, että millaisia ominaisuuksia lasket TdF-kisaajan lahjakkuudeksi?

----------


## Joenranta

Minua kyllästyttää nämä kommentit Lance Amstrongista. Tekisimmekö hänelle palveluksen ja unohtaisimme hänet. Pyöräilyssä on on sentään paljon muuta mukavampia asioita

----------


## Munamankeli

> Minua kyllästyttää nämä kommentit Lance Amstrongista. Tekisimmekö hänelle palveluksen ja unohtaisimme hänet. Pyöräilyssä on on sentään paljon muuta mukavampia asioita



Varmasti on, mutta tässä ketjussa puhutaan ammatilaispyöräilystä ja nimenomaan Lance Armstrongista. Näitä kahta ei voi oikeastaan erottaa, sillä halusitpa tai ei, suurelle yleisölle LA oli synonyymi ammattilaispyöräilylle. Hyvä provo, ei siinä mitään.

----------


## Matti S.

Armstrong had testicular cancer, not as rare as Giambi’s pituitary tumor, and there is no vast scientific literature examining links between testicular cancer and steroid abuse (though a witness to an early hospital-bed conversation between Armstrong and his cancer doctors testified that he admitted using human growth hormone prior to his illness, which is well-linked to a great variety of cancers). But it raises what I think is really the most important question in Armstrong’s case: did abuse of the steroid drugs whose use was rampant in cycling in the 1980s and early 1990s cause the cancer that ultimately made Armstrong into a global celebrity, and into an heroic figure in the eyes of the global cancer community?

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatches...ncer-questions

EDIT: Toinen asia. Suomessa rikoksella saatu hyöty tuomitaan yleisesti  ***lle menetettäväksi.

----------


## kijas

> Ullrich hönki uransa varrella VO2 max -testissä lukemiksi 89 ml/min/kg. Armstrongin vastaava 83,8 ml/min/kg.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn että osaatko sanoa ovatko yo. lukemat laskettuja vai mitattuja arvoja?

----------


## kontio

Lance olis varmaan joskus 2004 Tourilla puhallellut aikamoiset lukemat ergometriinkin. toi "kunnonvaihtelu" tai sen ajoitus oli vaan aina maagisen onnistunut  :Hymy:

----------


## majis

Joulu on etuajassa, koska itäisen maan tietäjät on jo paikalla. Ulrich oli ehkä lahjakkain huumeita 
käyttävistä pyöräilijöistä. Tosin Pantani ja Boonen on ihan kannoilla. Ei lahjakkuus mihinkään riitä.
Tämä foorumikin on täynnä tosi fiksuja ja urheilullisesti lahjakkaita, mutta kun ei vaan
jaksa (joo tietenkin kuulun tähän ryhmään.) Ehkä Lancen kannattaisi aloittaa pikaisesti
sekakäyttö joka veisi pikaisesti ennen aikaiseen hautaan. Kymmenen vuoden päästä 
foorumilla kirjoitettaisiin että Lance oli uhri, jonka itäsaksan perillisten dopingin käyttö
johti järjestelmälliseen dopingin valitettaviin tapahtumiin ja lopulta kivuliaaseen kuolemaan.

*Pain is temporary. Quitting lasts forever*

----------


## HallinenK

Se on aina valitettava mahdollisuus. Jotta toinen ajetaan siihen tilanteeseen, että viina maistuu ja grillataan. Maksa paukkuu ja kilot karttuu, masennus iskee, vaimo jättää, rahat menee lakitupaan........

----------


## vetooo

Täytyy sen verran vielä osallistua keskusteluun, että olen samoilla linjoilla enemmistön kanssa. Armstrong-casea ei jaksa vatvoa ja omalta osaltani lopetan aiheen käsittelyn tähän. Toki kirjoitan tähän ketjuun myös jatkossa, mutta viestien sisältö tulee olemaan jotain muuta kuin Armstrong-Ullrich -vertailua.

Dopingpaukku-ketjuun ilmaantuu varmasti paljonkin uutta materiaalia, kun Italiassa käynnistyy Dr. Ferrari -casen käsittely ja Espanjassa ikuisuuden kestänyt Operaatiio Puerto etenee tuomioistuimeen. Valitettavasti OP:ssä ajajia kuullaan todistajina, eikä heitä syytetä mistään.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Just4fun

Tämmöinen on tulossa Yleltä:
*Lance Armstrongin totuus?*                                                           Lance  Armstrong on maailman menestynein pyöräilijä. Monet Armstrongin talli-  ja kilpakaverit sekä entinen valmentaja väittävät hänen käyttäneen  kiellettyjä doping-aineita. Armstrog kiistää väitteet, mutta mikä on  totuus?                 



Su 6.1.2013 klo 20.00                                                                                      _Yle TV2_

----------


## gts/R

> mutta mikä on  totuus?



Niin olisikohan Suomen Yleisradiolla tähän oikea vastaus  :Sarkastinen:  Todella mielenkiintoista.

----------


## PHI

Go Lance!:
http://yle.fi/urheilu/new_york_times...amista/6438819

----------


## Jousi

Tänään Yle Kakkoselta klo 20:00 dokumentti Lance Armstrongin Totuus?

http://yle.fi/ohjelmat/1876024

----------


## vetooo

> Tänään Yle Kakkoselta klo 20:00 dokumentti Lance Armstrongin Totuus?
> 
> http://yle.fi/ohjelmat/1876024



Kyseessä on tämä dokumentti. Linkistä pääsee katsomaan ohjeman.

----------


## PeeHoo

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/08/sh...rah/index.html

Lance paljastaa jotain Oprahin ohjelmassa 17.1.2013

----------


## 90kg

PAF:aan "Joo douppasin mutta olen uhri." Ja sitten kostopaljastuksia.

----------


## leecher

Kyllä varmasti tulevan näytelmä Oprahissa on käsikirjoitettu ja mietitty niin tarkasti, että vahingot saadaan minimoitua ja Lance esitettyä empaattisena puunhalaajana. Jos vielä kieltää käytön ja esittää puhdasta, niin kaveri on sosiopaatti.

----------


## nustrom

> Kyllä varmasti tulevan näytelmä Oprahissa on käsikirjoitettu ja mietitty niin tarkasti, että vahingot saadaan minimoitua ja Lance esitettyä empaattisena puunhalaajana. Jos vielä kieltää käytön ja esittää puhdasta, niin kaveri on sosiopaatti.



Juuh, teatteri jatkuu ja mediatalot takoo rahaa kun juttu saa aina uusia käänteitä joita ihmiset haluavat seurata...eiköhän tämä case ole ainakin mun osalta tässä, totuus on varmasti kaikille selvä (Lance douppasi kuin pieni apina, samoin tekivät monet muutkin) ja ainoa avoin kysymys on enää, kauanko juristit jaksavat tätä pyöritellä ja vatvoa (luonnollisesti tuntipalkalla, joten kenenkään ei kannata luovuttaa liian aikaisin) ja kauanko siitä jaksetaan uutisoida (jokainen uusi käänne tai kommentti tuo medialle rahaa). Taloudelliset realiteetit varmaan pitävät huolen siitä, että jauhamista riittää vielä pitkään - ja jos ei muuten riitä niin tehdään säännöllisin välein uusi paljastusohjelma jossa "totuus" kerrotaan. 

Itse asiastahan tässä ei varmaan koskaan ole väitelty (jo vuoden 1999 Tourin näytteet paljastivat totuuden, vaikka eivät lain edessä todistusvoimaisia olleetkaan, myöhemmistä todisteista ja tunnustuksista huolimatta) vaan siitä, saadaanko kasaan tarpeeksi todisteita jotka riittäisivät tuomitsemiseen. Eli oikeuden päätöksistä riippumatta, case closed.

----------


## rjrm

http://road.cc/content/news/73214-tr...50000-donation

Ja lisää uutisia.

----------


## PHI

Jospa Lance vihdoinkin tunnustaa koko homman tuossa Oprahin ohjelmassa? 
Meikä ainakin istuu kyttäämässä nettistriimin alkua 18.1.2013 klo 04 Suomen aikaa.
Loppuu just sopivasti kun pitää duuniin lähteä  :Hymy:

----------


## nustrom

> Jospa Lance vihdoinkin tunnustaa koko homman tuossa Oprahin ohjelmassa? 
> Meikä ainakin istuu kyttäämässä nettistriimin alkua 18.1.2013 klo 04 Suomen aikaa.
> Loppuu just sopivasti kun pitää duuniin lähteä



http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...DDLESecondNews

Siinä aika hyvin arvailtu, mitä ja miksi..ja mille kohderyhmälle.

----------


## PeeHoo

Lance Ylen esittämässä ohjelmassa:

----------


## kmw

> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...DDLESecondNews
> 
> Siinä aika hyvin arvailtu, mitä ja miksi..ja mille kohderyhmälle.



Hyvä artikkeli, kiitos linkistä.

Lainaus jutusta:
As the ESPN writer Don Van Natta Jr. posted on Twitter, "You don't go on Oprah to confess. You go on Oprah to be forgiven."

----------


## Jake_Kona

Oprahia vähemmän katsoneena kommentoisin.
Ehkä Oprah ei anna käyttää itseään hyväksi Lancen imagon puhdistuskamppanjassa.
Varaahan hänellä olisi vaikka heittää Lancelle eläkerahaa ( kk-maksuna) jos tunnustaa kaiken siinä ja silloin.
Jonka jälkeen lakiteitse hänet (Lance) kaluttaisiin tyhjiin. Jäisi sitten se" eläke"

----------


## Kal Pedal

Oprah nyt ei todellakaan ole mikään toimittaja jolla edes saattaisi olla jonkinlaiset ylevät periaatteet. Oprahia vähät kiinnostaa Lanken imagonpuhdistus tai syyllisyys/syyttömyys. Katsojaluvut sitä kiinnostaa

----------


## Deve

Niin mulkku ja uskomaton sosiopaatti kuin Lance onkin niin sillä ei todellakaan oo ensimmäistä kertaa pappia kyydissä. Jotenkin se tulee pelaamaan koko tän fiaskon että lopulta siitä tuleekin voittaja, tyyliin Bill Clinton.

----------


## veekoo

> Niin mulkku ja uskomaton sosiopaatti kuin Lance onkin niin sillä ei todellakaan oo ensimmäistä kertaa pappia kyydissä. Jotenkin se tulee pelaamaan koko tän fiaskon että lopulta siitä tuleekin voittaja, tyyliin Bill Clinton.



Jeps. Koko näytelmän käsikirjoituksen voi lukea etukäteen tästä: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog...-oprah-winfrey ,

Aluksi pikku tunnustus (ei mitään liian tarkkaa), sitten voikin puhua USADAn noitajahdin kohtuuttomuksista ja jatkaa epäilyksillä siitä mikä muiden pelureiden todellinen agenda tässä jutussa oikein on.....

----------


## Poursuivant

> Jeps. Koko näytelmän käsikirjoituksen voi lukea etukäteen tästä: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog...-oprah-winfrey ,
> 
> Aluksi pikku tunnustus (ei mitään liian tarkkaa), sitten voikin puhua USADAn noitajahdin kohtuuttomuksista ja jatkaa epäilyksillä siitä mikä muiden pelureiden todellinen agenda tässä jutussa oikein on.....



Bongasin Road.cc:n sivuilta uutisen, että vedonlyöntitoimisto PaddyPower oli laittanut kertoimet kehiin siitä, mitä Oprahin sohvalla tapahtuu: 





> Oprah Interview Specials
> (Must be a confession to using drugs that were on a banned list during his professional competitive career)r (must have been banned at time of use, must be made clear by LA)Singles Only. Armstrong must confess to using PEDs that were banned at time of use. tears must be visible. Framed jerseys must be visible.
> 
> To confess to using banned performance enhancing drugs during his cycling career         1/6
> To cry tears during the interview                                 2/7
> To accuse another professional cyclist by name of taking performance enhancing drugs illegally     3/1
> To be interviewed in a room with the framed yellow jerseys                     3/1
> To deny outright that he has ever used performance enhancing drugs in any way at any time     16/5
> To make an apology to Paul Kimmage during the interview                     5/1
> ...



 :Cool: 

Lisäksi Guardian on listannut 10 kysymystä, mitkä Oprahin tulisi esittää ja mitkä kymmenen hän tullee esittämään. Homma näyttää menneen nyt jo niin paljon viihteen puolelle monin osin, että ei kun pop cornit kehiin, sokka irti ja sohvalle mukavaan asentoon seuraamaan show'ta.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Oprahia ei varmaan enää kiinnosta katsojaluvut ( niitä hänellä on ollut riittävästi) vaan ehkä hän hakee legendaarista tv-lähetystä jossa kaikkien aikojen urheilusuuruus ja oma ameriikanpoika tunnustaa kaiken. Silloin luulisin ettei puolivillainen "olen uhri"- tunnustus käy.

----------


## majis

Vartin verran katsoin tuota ylen dokkaria ja sitten alkoi oksettamaan liikaa.
Ensin joku katkera keski-ikäinen hutsu ystävä "muistaa" kymmenen vuotta vanhoja juttuja
sanasta sanaan.  Lance oli selkeästi liian kiinnostunut Sheryl Crowesta. (kirjoittaja luki rivien välistä)
 "Rehti" Lemond nauhoittaa puheluja. Sen jälkeen ruutuun tulee kaikista rehellisin Tyler Hamilton. huh huh
ehkä jatkan toiste moisen paskadokkarin katsomista.

----------


## lynxlynx

Modet voisi poistaa koko keskustelun asiattomana.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Miksi pitäisi poistaa? Nythän ollaan lähempänä kuin koskaa kaikkien aikojen urheiluskandaalin lopullista paljastumista. Kun kukaan ei enää kunnioita mestarin pyyteettömyytä korttitalo sortuu ja totuus tulee esiin. Vastassa tulee olemaan oikeus ja siellä voi tapahtua mitä vain jos antaa väärän valan. Jopa häkki voi heilua. Jos tunnustus tulee ajoissa menetykset ovat rahallisia. Ehkä tulee jopa samanlainen vapauden ja oikean tunne kuin Hamiltonille.
Jos joku vielä uskoo lancen syyttömyyteen, ehkä elää samassa unimaailmassa jossa lance on ollut.

----------


## majis

En mä usko Lancen syyttömyyteen, kuten en myöskään siihen että Tour De Francea olisi voitettu ilman dopingia 
vuosikymmeniin. Dokkarin ekan 15minuutin aikana esitetty todisteiden taso oli vaan ihan subtv dokkari tasoa.
LIsäksi moinen ajojahti yhtä kaveria kohtaan on aika hervoton. Greg Lemond vaikutti jo minuutissa ihan kusipäältä.
Soitanpa kaverilleni Oakleylle ja nauhoitan puhelun. Hutsu-Betsy ja Frankie on kavereita, mutta narauttaa vaivaisesta
dopingin käytöstä ja puhuu siitä kuin murhasta. Syöpätutkimuspaikan hankinta syöpälääkärille on lahjus.

Kertokaa kaikille niille syöpään sairastuneille keitä Livestrong on auttanut että he ovat toipuneet sairaudestaan 
vääryydellä. Antakaa mulle mun Oakleyn laseihin ja Trekkiin käyttämät rahat takaisin koska on Lancen vika
että olen noita ostanut. Oakley, Trek ja Lance te olette mulle velkaa.

----------


## lynxlynx

Aamen. (vika viestini tähän soppaan)

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Oprahia ei varmaan enää kiinnosta katsojaluvut ( niitä hänellä on ollut riittävästi) vaan ehkä hän hakee legendaarista tv-lähetystä jossa kaikkien aikojen urheilusuuruus ja oma ameriikanpoika tunnustaa kaiken. Silloin luulisin ettei puolivillainen "olen uhri"- tunnustus käy.



Katsojaluvut ovat USA:ssa kaikkien televisio-ohjelmien ainoa moottori. Guardianin listasta noin kaksi niistä "kysymyksistä joita Oprahn pitäisi esittää" tulee olemaan ohjelmassa, ja noin kahdeksan niistä kysymyksistä joita "Oprah tulee esittämään". Siitä vaan kynä käteen ja ruksailemaan ohjelman aikana. Tunnustusta en sulje pois, mutta sellainen hukutetaan/hukkuu sentimentaaliseen höttöön. Syöpää (ja toipumista ja sen vastaista työtä) käsitellään ainakin puolet ajasta. UCI:tä ei mainita.

----------


## ussaf

Huorittelu toimii kyl aina. Naiskatsojilla elävä Oprah voiskin kysyä siitä.

#Wemightaswellwhine

----------


## kmw

> Niin mulkku ja uskomaton sosiopaatti kuin Lance onkin niin sillä ei todellakaan oo ensimmäistä kertaa pappia kyydissä. Jotenkin se tulee pelaamaan koko tän fiaskon että lopulta siitä tuleekin voittaja, tyyliin Bill Clinton.



Tämä vaikuttaa imo tod.näk. skenariolta, valitettavasti.

----------


## rjr

> Jos joku vielä uskoo lancen syyttömyyteen, ehkä elää samassa unimaailmassa jossa lance on ollut.



Miksi tämä jatkuvasti käännetään uskon asiaksi? Kysymyshän on vain siitä, että onko niitä todisteita vai ei. Vielä ei ole esitetty.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Tämmöistä vielä.
Minullakin kesti tajuta hetken kuinka pahasti Lance voi vaikuttaa pyöräilyn maineeseen. Se riippuu kaverin sanomisista ja siitä miten suurten pyöräilymaiden harrastajat ja fanit suhtautuvat asiaan. Unohtamatta isoja sponsoreita. Jos nämä tahot harmistuvat kaksinaamaisuudesta saattaa vahavirtojen ohjautuminen tyrehtyä kokonaan. Tässä kuitenkin puhutaan mittakaavassa 1000x Lahden hiihtoskandaali. Oliko silloinkaan todisteita. Ja lopputulos oli liikaa uhreja. 
Nyt lancelta on jo mennyt voitot ja rahatkin vielä menevät. Kyllä isot tahot nyt ottavat omansa pois. Se on eri juttu miten käy syöpätyön. Luullakseni se on säätiöity joten niiden rahojen luulisi olevan turvassa jos syytöksistä tulee syyte ja sitä kautta korvaustuomio. Mielestäni rehellinen lähestyminen ja toden puhuminen toisi uskottavuutta syöpätyöhönkin.

----------


## OJ

> ...unimaailmassa...
> No toivon ettei muiden todistelujen perusteella tuomitsemis käytäntö ainakaan Eurooppaan rantaudu.



Eikö noita ole jo prohvia tuomittu jopa ilman todistelujakin vanhan mantereen puolella?

----------


## Esko

> Miksi tämä jatkuvasti käännetään uskon asiaksi? Kysymyshän on vain siitä, että onko niitä todisteita vai ei. Vielä ei ole esitetty.



 Läheisten todistajanlausunnot eivät kelpaa todisteiksi, positiiviset epotulokset uudelleen analysoiduista näytteistä eivät kelpaa todisteiksi, ynnä lukuisat muut asiat mitä on esitetty, eivät kelpaa todisteiksi. Yhdessä eikä erikseen. Minkähänlaiset todisteet sitten kävisivät? Ainakaan Lancen tunnustusta ei voisi sellaiseksi kelpuuttaa, sillä ovathan ihmiset maailman sivu tunnustaneet vaikka mitä rötöksiä, joita eivät ole tehneet. Yhtä laillahan Lancen mahdollisen tunnustuksen motiiviksi voisi väittää esimerkiksi, että hän halusi lehdistön piinan loppuvan tai halusi vielä mahdollisuuden päästä takaisin kilpakentille. Ja siksi tunnusti, vaikka onkin aina ollut puhdas. Uskonasioita, niinpä niin.

----------


## kukavaa

> Miksi tämä jatkuvasti käännetään uskon asiaksi? Kysymyshän on vain siitä, että onko niitä todisteita vai ei. Vielä ei ole esitetty.



entä ne ranskalaisen labran löytämät kuusi epollista kusipurkkia, jotka osottautuivat lancen purkeiksi?
ei se että niitten kohdalla rikos on vanhentunut tee asiaa tapahtumattomaksi.

----------


## kontio

Eikös ne 99 vuoden testit olleet tyyliin testikäyttöön otettuja, ja jos ne kerran vuotavat labrasta ulos ja toisaalta saa nimitiedot koodeihin niin se siitä uskottavuudesta. Tuskin menee nuokaan todisteesta, voi olla että sitä on jo yritettykin. LA Confidentielissä sitä taidettiin käsitellä, en enää muista kun siitä on neljä vuotta kun luin kirjan.

----------


## vetooo

> Eikös ne 99 vuoden testit olleet tyyliin testikäyttöön otettuja, ja jos ne kerran vuotavat labrasta ulos ja toisaalta saa nimitiedot koodeihin niin se siitä uskottavuudesta. Tuskin menee nuokaan todisteesta, voi olla että sitä on jo yritettykin. LA Confidentielissä sitä taidettiin käsitellä, en enää muista kun siitä on neljä vuotta kun luin kirjan.



Oheisesta linkistä pääsee verestämään omia L.A. Confidential -taitojaan.

L.A. Confidential - Lance Armstrong | Scribd

----------


## Deve

> Eikös ne 99 vuoden testit olleet tyyliin testikäyttöön otettuja, ja jos ne kerran vuotavat labrasta ulos ja toisaalta saa nimitiedot koodeihin niin se siitä uskottavuudesta. Tuskin menee nuokaan todisteesta, voi olla että sitä on jo yritettykin. LA Confidentielissä sitä taidettiin käsitellä, en enää muista kun siitä on neljä vuotta kun luin kirjan.



Labrat joutuu noita positiivisia tuloksia vuotamaan kun jos niistä UCI:lle ilmoittaisi niin asia ei etenisi mihinkään, vaan lakastaisi maton alle.

----------


## rjrm

Sehän on loistava juttu, että ovat jossakin Labrassa saaneet Lancelta positiivisen näytteen. Ilman sitä tämä kouhkaaminen ja media-, lakimies- ja korvaussirkus olisi hieman ponnetonta. Mitä ihmeen merkitystä siinä on, jos näyte on tutkittu jälkikäteen menetelmien kehittyessä. Positiivinen mikä positiivinen.

----------


## rjr

Jos kerran on oikeita positiivisia näytteitä, niin miksi niitä ei hyväksytä? Siinähän sitä olisi todisteita. Vai onko niin, että nuo vanhat näytteet eivät täytä näytteenantajan  oikeusturvavaatimuksia esimerkiksi näytteiden ja dokumenttien säilyttämisen kannalta?

----------


## snowfake

Aika veteenpiirretty viiva nää douppailut. Onko D-vitamiini, korkean paikan leiri tai epo sen enempää tai vähempää douppia kuin muutkaan.

Kuhan ei kisassa jää kiinni niin kaikki on sallittu. Jopa UCI-laittomalla pyörällä harjoittelu kisojen välissä. Sitähän tuo douppailukin on, jota Lance on kyllä kiskonut niin että pienempi norsu olisi jo kuollut niillä tropeilla.

Tyhmäähän se ois ilman douppia treenata.

----------


## Soolo

> Jos kerran on oikeita positiivisia näytteitä, niin miksi niitä ei hyväksytä? Siinähän sitä olisi todisteita. Vai onko niin, että nuo vanhat näytteet eivät täytä näytteenantajan  oikeusturvavaatimuksia esimerkiksi näytteiden ja dokumenttien säilyttämisen kannalta?



Riippuu tapauksista, mutta Lancen -99 TdF:n aikana antamat näytteet säilytettiin, kuten on tapana, 8 (?) vuoden ajan. UCI:n moka johti ranskis toimittajan saaneen selville -05,  että yli puolet uudestaan -99 testatuista näytteistä 6 Lancen antamaa näytettä oli täynnä Epoa.
Tulee julki pian, jos toi ei ole todiste, mikä sitten on? 
Kuva verensiirrosta?  :Vink:

----------


## Poursuivant

USA Todayn mukaan LA olisi tunnustamassa Oprahissa dopingin käytön koko uransa ajalta. 

Kun lukaisin tuon jutun, niin mielessän kävi sellainen ajatus, että olisiko niin, että USADA ja Lance ovat päässeet jonkinlaiseen sopuun asiassa? Mitä se voisi olla, on minun hankala arvella - ehkä vaikka joku lievennetty rangaistus, kuten USADAlle todistaneiden ajajien kohdalla. USADA ei halunne LA:lta muuta kuin tunnustuksen ja nimiä - ei esim- rahaa tms. Jos tämä minun ajatuksen puolikas pitäisi paikkansa, niin kuinkahan pitkälle paljastukset menevät? Varmaa on se, että ensi viikolla monella on tiukat oltavat telkkarin äärellä.

----------


## sianluca

Taitaa olla jännempää kuin l`Alpe de Huez:illa!

----------


## J. Conrad

Mitään en ameriikan oikeuslaitoksesta tiedä, mutta ameriikkallaisista tv-ohjelmista vähän enemmän, ja sieltähän ollaan opittu että jos murhaat vaikka vaimosi ameriikassa ja ruumista ei löydy, on vain aihetodisteita ja sitten valamiehet toteaa sut syyttömäksi, ja ruumis löytyy viikon päästä sun vapauttamisesta puukko rinnassa sun kädenjälki kahvassa, niin sua ei voida syyttää toista kertaa samasta rikoksesta... Tai sitten poliisi nappaa sut rysän päältä juuri kun olet 9mm Beretalla viimeistellyt työn niskaan, ja poliisi unohtaa kertoa sulle sun oikeudet suomen kielellä, koska ameriikkaahan et ymmärrä, niin kävelet ulos vapaana miehenä, muotovirhe nääs... Mutta onhan toi doping paljon vakavampi juttu. Talousrikos nääs. Suomessahan talousrikoksista ja raiskauksista tulee vaan ehdollista. Jatkakaa.

God Bless You.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Taitaa olla jännempää kuin l`Alpe de Huez:illa!



Tähän sopinee: koru.

----------


## Esko

> Labrat joutuu noita positiivisia tuloksia vuotamaan kun jos niistä UCI:lle ilmoittaisi niin asia ei etenisi mihinkään, vaan lakastaisi maton alle.



 No eihän siellä labrassa edes tiedetä, kenen näyte mikäkin on. Heillä on pelkkä numerokoodi. Testejä teettävä tahohan voisi myös laittaisi tarkoituksella sekaan aina silloin tällöin ylimääräisen purkin, jossa on positiivisen tuloksen antava annos jotain kiellettyä ainetta. En tiedä tehdäänkö noin, mutta mielestäni se olisi hyvä tapa tehdä pientä omaa laatuanalyysiä labroista.





> Riippuu tapauksista, mutta Lancen -99 TdF:n aikana antamat näytteet säilytettiin, kuten on tapana, 8 (?) vuoden ajan. UCI:n moka johti ranskis toimittajan saaneen selville -05,  että yli puolet uudestaan -99 testatuista näytteistä 6 Lancen antamaa näytettä oli täynnä Epoa.
> Tulee julki pian, jos toi ei ole todiste, mikä sitten on? 
> Kuva verensiirrosta?



 Siis... Eikös tuo kahdeksan vuoden säilytysaika ole 2000-luvun juttuja, vasta jostain 2004 olympialaisista lähtien? Ainakin jos sitä Ylellä esitettyä dokkaria on uskominen, niin labrahan teki niitä uusia analyysejä ihan vaan itsekseen. Osana epotestin kehitystä, kyseessähän oli testin alkujaankin jokunen vuosi aiemmin kehittänyt labra. En tosin tiedä millaista tuotekehitystä tehdään näytteillä, joiden mahdollisista oikeista pitoisuuksista ei voi olla hajuakaan. No, testeissä oli sitten tullut positiivisia tuloksia ja niissä näkyivät myös näytteiden alkuperäiset numerot. Jutun tehnyt ranskalaistoimittaja sai käyttöönsä kyseiset analyysit sekä UCI:lta vanhoja Lancen testipapereita, ja numerot täsmäsivät. Eihän tuollainen nyt tietysti yksinään missään CASsissa läpi menisi kun ei Kaisa Variksen viimeinen kärykään mennyt (ja tietty hyvä niin), mutta kyllä sen nyt aika selkeä todiste pitäisi tällaisessa jutussa olla, jossa niitä muitakin aihetodisteita on vaikka huru mycket.

 Jos tuli asiavirheitä niin varmaan joku korjaa, eiköhän täällä vetooo &co ole ollut selvillä faktoista jo vuodesta 2005 lähtien.

----------


## kmw

Mistä näkyy Lance + Oprah netissä vai pitääkö odotella että joku sen juutupiin lataa?

----------


## PHI

Täällä:
http://www.oprah.com/own
Tiedä sitten, onko tuo striimi aluerajoitettu; eli näkyykö Suomessa?

----------


## leecher

> Täällä:
> http://www.oprah.com/own
> Tiedä sitten, onko tuo striimi aluerajoitettu; eli näkyykö Suomessa?



Ei näy suomessa ellei vaihda DNS palvelua.

----------


## vetooo

Oprahin LA-haastattelu tulee perjantaina 18. tammikuuta kello 04 aamuyöllä. Laskinko aikaeron oikein?

----------


## Deve

Nyt kaikki odottaa että se tunnustus tulee. Kuinkahan loistavaa oiskin kuin Lance hokis siellä samaa mitä saatu kuunnella vuosikaudet. Haters gonna hate.

----------


## PHI

> Ei näy suomessa ellei vaihda DNS palvelua.



Mites tuo käytännössä onnistuu? Vai onnistuuko?

----------


## Also R

> Mites tuo käytännössä onnistuu? Vai onnistuuko?



Ei liene tarpeellista.  Sivulla http://www.oprah.com/own-oprahs-next...rst-Look-Video todetaan, että




> You can watch Oprah's interview with Lance Armstrong on Thursday, January 17, from 9 to 10:30 p.m. ET/PT on OWN. The interview will be simultaneously streamed LIVE worldwide on Oprah.com and Facebook.com/owntv.

----------


## ussaf

NYTimes Livestrongista, liiketoiminnasta ja sen ristiriidoista.

----------


## VesaP

> Oprahin LA-haastattelu tulee perjantaina 18. tammikuuta kello 04 aamuyöllä. Laskinko aikaeron oikein?



Jos tietäs että tuo tulee juutubeen 100% varmuudella ei tarviisi herätä tuon takia vaan vois katsella sit kaikessa rauhassa töissä muutamaa tuntia myöhemmin...  :Sekaisin: 

Ärsyttää jo lievästi etukäteen kun tietää että koko touhu on niin satavarmasti tyyliin käsikirjoitettu etukäteen ja kaikki mitä Lanssi sanoo niin on osana jotain suurempaa hässäkkää ja peliä, jolla pedataan jotain tiettyä kaavaa eteenpäin. Nyt Cyclingnewssin mukaan se jo kait alkaa kaveerata Landiksenkin kanssa.  :No huh!:  Mikään ei ole pyhää kyllä!!! Ja luuleeko se että jos se tunnustaa jotain nyt, niin kaikki on vaan "pat pat" selkään ja äijä on 2013 TdF:n lähtöviivalla taas... No ei siinä mitään, anti palaa vaan! Ja mää ostan sitten taas syksyllä julkaistavan Lancen "My comeback 3.0" valokuvakirjan!!!  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: Tein asiasta gallupin ko osioon.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Nufan

http://yle.fi/urheilu/armstrong_tunn...ttonsa/6450934

----------


## leecher

Nyt voi sitten viimeisetkin Lancen syyttömyyteen uskoneet luovuttaa  http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/14/sh...html?hpt=hp_t1

----------


## vetooo

Varokaa, Hein ja Pat! (UCI:n entinen ja nykyinen pj.)





> Armstrong, 41, is planning to testify against officials from the International Cycling Union, the worldwide governing body of cycling, about their involvement with doping in cycling, but he will not testify against other riders, according to the people familiar with his plans.



Lance Armstrong Admits Doping, and Says He Will Testify Against Cycling Officials - NYTimes.com
PS: VesaP:n kunniaksi kaivoin aiheeseen liittyen supernopean pössyttelyhymiön!

----------


## Poursuivant

> Nyt voi sitten viimeisetkin Lancen syyttömyyteen uskoneet luovuttaa  http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/14/sh...html?hpt=hp_t1



En usko ennen kuin kuulen omin silmineni  :Leveä hymy:  - nyt en voi sanoa muuta kuin että LA taitaa mediapelin loistavasti. Nythän Oprahin show'lle on taattu valtava yleisö jo etukäteeen ja Lancelle on tasoiteltu tie sekä tunnustaa että esittää uhria ja nousta Oprahin sohvalta hyväksikäytettynä sankarina - mikäs siinä kun the plot thickens.

----------


## VesaP

> PS: VesaP:n kunniaksi kaivoin aiheeseen liittyen supernopean pössyttelyhymiön!



Arvostan elettäsi!  :Cool: 

Ja noin muuten, tullee olemaan kyllä kovin hauskaa seurata mitä Lanse sit oikein todistaa noista UCI:n pampuista jos meinaa todistaa. Toisaalta, jos se on jo syyllistynyt jo väärään valaan aikaisemmin, kuka sitä uskoo nytkään? No, anyway, mielenkiintoista tulee olemaan jos ja kun...!

Jees, oma dopinki on nytkin krapula, jonka voimalla illalla väännetään taas satoja kiloja rautaa prässillä. Testotasot nollissa kuningas alkoholin takia. Perseestä. Ei lihas kasva.  :Vihainen:  No, kreatiinia suoraan suoneen ja antaa polvilumpioiden valittaa!

----------


## kervelo

> ...Toisaalta, jos se on jo syyllistynyt jo väärään valaan aikaisemmin, kuka sitä uskoo nytkään?...



Kannattaa muistaa, että aika suuri osa Lancea vastaan todistaneista on tehnyt samoin. Esim.Landiksella ja Hamiltonilla tarina muuttui aika moneen kertaan.

----------


## Lasol

> Nyt voi sitten viimeisetkin Lancen syyttömyyteen uskoneet luovuttaa http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/14/sh...html?hpt=hp_t1



Niiq jahtaaja totes, ei kannata ottaa liian varmana tietona ennenku haastattelu on nähty. Linkistäsi: _"We are not confirming any specific details regarding the interview at this time," a spokesperson for OWN said Monday night._ Melko selvää suomea (lontoota).

----------


## Kal Pedal

Washington Post kertoo (AP:n kautta) että tunnustustettu on.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/lance-armstrong-admits-doping-in-oprah-winfrey-interview-ap-reports/2013/01/14/a635a424-5eaf-11e2-9940-6fc488f3fecd_story.html?hpid=z1

----------


## Ohiampuja

Anteeksi tälläinen vanha kysymys, mutta kun työpaikan kahvipöydässä tätäkin asiaa sivuttiin.

Kuinka pitkälle niiden Lancen seitsemän Tourin tuloslistoilla pitää mennä, että löytyy puhtaat kuskit? Sellaiset jotka eivät ole kärähtäneet testeissä tai jossain laboratorio-ratsiassa, taikka sitten eivät ole vielä itse tunnustaneet douppausta.

Muistan kuulleeni että palkintopallilta sellaisia ei löydy, mutta löytyykö 10-sakista?

----------


## VesaP

> Kuinka pitkälle niiden Lancen seitsemän Tourin tuloslistoilla pitää mennä, että löytyy puhtaat kuskit? Sellaiset jotka eivät ole kärähtäneet testeissä tai jossain laboratorio-ratsiassa, taikka sitten eivät ole vielä itse tunnustaneet douppausta.
> 
> Muistan kuulleeni että palkintopallilta sellaisia ei löydy, mutta löytyykö 10-sakista?



Täällä foorumilla oli kesällä kaavio jossa oli piirretty juuri muistaakseni tätä läpi, eli kuskien kuvia TOP10 listalta ja sitten viivoja eri dopingjuttuihin? En vain löydä sitä enää mistään, Vetooolla varmaan sekin kaavio jossain tallessa? Tai parempi muisti ainakin mistä ketjusta se löytyi. Yritin selata dopingpaukkua ja TdF2012 ketjua tuloksetta...

----------


## snowfake

http://onefgearuk.files.wordpress.co...723-232057.jpg Tuossa oli yksi

----------


## Teemu H

Onkohan tässä "viimeisin versio" pallimiesten käryistä:
-edit: ei taida olla tarpeeksi punaista tuossakaan....

----------


## Eepu

Se siitä sitten, pitkään se kesti että tunnustus tuli. Lienee suurin syy nöyrtymiseen oli se, että Jenkit itse otti tourien voitot pois. Nyt sitten lähdetään periamerikkalaisella kaksinaismoraalin marinoimalla syntientunnustus mekanismilla hakemaan sankaruutta.

Itse jopa uskoin Lancen vakuutteluihin, pidin hänen taisteluaan oikeutettuna ja miten paljon hän tarmoaan uhrasi valheen peittämiseen. Livestrong ja kaikki muu teatteri tämän mätäpaiseen ympärillä saa megalomanisen yrjötyksen tunteen. Douppaamalla lasten ja syöpäsairaiden sankariksi, itse vielä syövästä toipuneena. Pitikin mennä tekemään näin. 

Totta se on mitä eräs kansallisen tason veteraani, joka hylkäsi näiden ruiskumestareiden takia lajin sanoi: Ei ne puuron voisilmällä niitä mäkiä ylös aja!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ...kansallisen tason veteraani, joka hylkäsi näiden ruiskumestareiden takia lajin...



Tämä on oikein surullista, jos näin on oikeasti käynyt.

Itsekin olen menettänyt kiinnostuksen pyöräkisojen seuraamiseen, mutta ei näillä ole mitään tekemistä minun omien pyöräilyjen kanssa. Se on ihan yhtä mukavaa tai tylsää näistä herroista riippumatta. Suomen säät siihen ajamiseen enemmän vaikuttaa...  :Hymy: 

Ps. Kiitos noista podium-listoista.

----------


## rengassalama

Hyvä punakuva harmaalla höystettynä tosiaan. eipä ole muhun millään tapaa vaikuttanut, mutta mielenkiintosta nähdä tuo oprahi kyllä. Jos vaikka kaikki yleisössä sais Madonen.

----------


## BadRobot

Mä olen jo vuosia sitten menettänyt uskoni puhtaaseen pyöräilyyn huipputasolla, mutta kiinnostusta kisojen seuraamiseen se ei ole vienyt. Edelleen lajin hienous taktisesti kiinnostaa, varsinkin kevään klassikot. Ajakoot minkä puuron voimalla tahansa, oma valintahan se on. Kun Lanse sairastui kivessyöpään, ajattelin jo silloin että ylimääräistä hormoa taitaa olla kropassa. Miksikähän muuten Saarisella ei suksi kulje enää?

----------


## Highlander

> Miksikähän muuten Saarisella ei suksi kulje enää?



Niin melko heikkoa tuntuu olevan..  :Sarkastinen:  http://m.iltalehti.fi/talviurheilu/2...49135_tl.shtml

----------


## asb

Pulizer-palkinnon voitanut tutkiva journalisti kääntää kelkkansa. Viihdyttävää lukemista: http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...ed-doping.html 

Tämä nyt on jo vuoden vanha juttu Livestrongista: http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor...-Lab-Rats.html

----------


## Lasol

> Niin melko heikkoa tuntuu olevan..  http://m.iltalehti.fi/talviurheilu/2...49135_tl.shtml



Niin kyllähän kyläkisoissa pitää ammattilaisen pärjätäkkin? Ei ole vakuuttava osoitus kunnosta, vastustajien laatu ei vakuuta. Eikä edes voittanu.



BadRobot: Yhden päivän kisoissa käytetään vähemmän satsia kun etappikisoissa. Varsinkin mukulakiviklassikoissa mennään niin paljon 'pan y agua' kun nykyään huipputasolla tehdään (mutua). Kyllä niistäkin varmasti ainakin osa jotain käyttää, mutta esim eposta ei ole läheskään samaa hyötyä. Kortisoonia ei tartte palautumiseen kun on vaan 1 päivän kisa. Testo varmaan jeesaa, mutta se on taas nykyään melko helppo havaita.

----------


## Highlander

> Niin kyllähän kyläkisoissa pitää ammattilaisen pärjätäkkin? Ei ole vakuuttava osoitus kunnosta, vastustajien laatu ei vakuuta. Eikä edes voittanu.



Mä en tiedä hiihdosta mitään, mutta jäi vaan mieleen kun tämä uutisoitiin telkussa ja oliko vielä ilman huoltojoukkoja ollut kisaamassa. Hyvä kun oikaisit, että kyseessä ei ollut "oikea" kilpailu  :Vink:

----------


## Eepu

Siitä lähtien kun kaupallisuus alkoi urheilussa ja alettiin puhua "ammattiurheilusta" asiat ovat menneet vain huonompaan suuntaan. En ollenkaan kiistä sitä, etteikö "mietaan" jne. Aikakauden urheilijat ja toimijat käyttäneet kepulikonsteja koska kukaan ei kontroloinut niitä. Jenkeissähän on ollut todella musta-aukko dopingin vastaisessa toiminnassa koska esim. NHL ei sallinut pelaajien testaamista. Lienee sama ollut vuosikausia NFL:län ja muidenkin am jalkapallon, basebalin jne. kanssa. Nyt tilanne alkaa olla sielläkin se, että testailulta ei voi välttyä koska kyseessä on maailmanlaajuinen tietoisuun epäreilusta pelistä ja siitä että jos mitään ei tehdä, se kääntyy itseään vastaan ja lajilta kun lajilta menee uskottavuus.

Siitä jatkanko pyöräilyn ja pyöräily kulttuurin seuraamista ei ole minunkaan kohdalla kyse. On vain pakko todeta se ettei uskottavuutta voi saada takaisin, niin paljon on tullut paskaa niskaan kun kysymys on vakuuttelusta ja jopa oikeudessa tastelusta puhtauden puolesta, eikä silti olla vältytty syyllisyydeltä. Mahtaa olla monien sellaisten persiissä pelko, jotka tuntevat omassatunnossaan syyllisyyden, mutta kirkasotsaisena ovat edelleen mukana ns. puhtaassa urheilussa. Nyt jos läheltä joku kaveri antaa ilmi, tai tulee sosiaalinen paine liittyä laumaan julkisen anteeksiannon toivossa kun toisetkin tunnustaa, ei pyristely pitkälle auta. Pitää olla melko paatunut jos tietää käyttäneensä ja edelleen painaa otsa kirkkaana. Näitä patriootteja on niin Suomessa kuin muuallakin. Dopingista ei ole pyyhkäisty kuin pintaa, mustaa menneisyyttä on paljon ja se paljastuu ennenpitkää. On vain ajan kysymys koska kaikki ne jotka ovat käyttäneet tulevat julkisuuteen. Yhteiskunnallista siunausta odottavat varmasti monet, toteamus "se oli selllaista silloin" on peittänyt paljon vääryyttä ja pahoja tekoja.

Kevät klassikot ovat paljon realistisempia uskoa puhtaiksi, kun viikkojen tourit joissa kuljetaan epäinhimillidyyden rajoilla ja rääkkääminen ei voi olla mitenkään vailla epäilystä jostakin jolla voisi jaksaa paremmin. Toisaalta jos ihminen on niin tyhmä että uhraa jonkin tittelin takia terveytensä ja ottaa riskin jopa kuolla, on se hyväksyttävä koska jokainenhan saa elämällään tehdä mitä haluaa. Itse en ainakaan halua, että julkisia varoja käytetään pokaalien ja patsaiden kustantamiseen kemikalioiden avulla tehdyille ennätyksille ja ihmeille

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kiinnostavaa jos Lanke todella laulaa UCI:sta kuten NYT uutisoi (ja huhut UCI:n dopingpeittelyistä todella pitävät kutinsa). Se lienee järjestön loppu, kuten myös maantiepyöräilyn taival olympialajina.

----------


## VesaP

> Se lienee järjestön loppu, kuten myös maantiepyöräilyn taival olympialajina.



Eli Vino vei sit viimesen kullan!  :Cool: 

Muutama vuosi sitten tarjoamani lenkkitarjous Vinolle Klaukkalasta on edelleeen voimassa! Että teretulemast vaan! Käydään ajaa joku 2h maantiesiivu. Ehkä sie lopettaneena jaksat sen silti just ja just vielä jos mennään tarpeeksi hiljaa.

ps) Tää keskustelu ei välttämättä enää oikein ole suoranaisesti On-Topic? Siis tää yleinen dopinghörhöily täällä Lance ketjussa?

----------


## Munamankeli

> Pulizer-palkinnon voitanut tutkiva journalisti kääntää kelkkansa. Viihdyttävää lukemista: http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...ed-doping.html



Olen jossain määrin samaa mieltä edellisen artikkelin lopussa esitetyn filosofisen kysymyksen kanssa. Entä sitten? Jos vähintäänkin sisimässäsi tiedät, ettei kaikki ole sitä miltä näyttää, mutta sillä ei ole kokonaisuuden kannalta järin suurta merkitystä, pitäisikö sinun silti vaihtaa mielipidettäsi tai näkökulmaasi? Pyöräily on edelleen hienoa ja kiehtovaa puuhaa, niin tellun ääressä, tien laidassa seurattuna kuin satulassa tahkottuna. Turha tässä on kenenkään päälleen tuhkaa ripotella ja vaeltaa erämaahan.   

He is a hero, one of the few we have left in a country virtually bereft of them. And he needs to remain one.

Did he use enhancers? Maybe I am the one who is blind, but I take him at his word and don’t believe it; he still passed hundreds of drug tests, many of them given randomly. But even if he did take enhancers, so what?

----------


## kukavaa

tekemistä haastattelun ajaksi.

----------


## 90kg

Eikös tunnustamisesta eli väärästa valasta aiemmin tule kakkua?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kysymys joka on Toureja pyörittävien tahojen mielessä. Kuinka tämä vaikuttaa talouteen? Pyöräilyä harrastavat jatkavat todennäköisesti edelleen seuraamista, mutta suuri yleisö joka seurailee isoja urheilutapahtumia vain siksi, että ne ovat isoja voi lopettaa seuraamisen. Se jo tuntuu rahoituksessa. Toivottavasti eurosportti kestää kun siellä painopisteet on paljolti pyöräilyssä  :No huh!:  unohdin jalkopallon, JaLkApAloooN

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Perusvikahan on että suuri yleisö haluaa ELMOJA, joiden "sankaruuteen" he sitten eläytyvät.
Näiden elmojen ympärille syntyy oma teollisuutensa mukaanlukien urheilujournot, jotka kunnioitettavalla taidolla suitsuttavat sankaritarinoita, joita kansa sitten lukee kuola valuen. Kuluneesti sanottuna: "Leipää ja sirkushuveja kansalle".

Jotenkin on vaikea vieläkään muodostaa mitään selkeää konaiskuvaa siitä kuinka syyllisiä yksilöt ovat kun douppaaminen kuitenkin on ollut rakenteellista.
 Siinä mielessä vastenmielistä seurattavaa että ennen niin hyvät ystävät kääntyvät toisiaan vastaan kuin piraijat pelastaakseen oman nahkansa.

----------


## arctic biker

No jo ainakin tässä vaiheessa on käynyt kirkkaasti selväksi että Lahden tapahtumat hiihtopuolella oli pelkkää amatöörien puuhastelua :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

> Kysymys joka on Toureja pyörittävien tahojen mielessä. Kuinka tämä vaikuttaa talouteen? Pyöräilyä harrastavat jatkavat todennäköisesti edelleen seuraamista, mutta suuri yleisö joka seurailee isoja urheilutapahtumia vain siksi, että ne ovat isoja voi lopettaa seuraamisen. Se jo tuntuu rahoituksessa. Toivottavasti eurosportti kestää kun siellä painopisteet on paljolti pyöräilyssä  unohdin jalkopallon, JaLkApAloooN



Maailman epävakaan taloustilanteen negatiivinen vaikutus huipputason pyöräilyyn on valovuoden dopingia edellä. Itse asiassa huipputason ammattipyöräily on paremmassa tilassa kuin koskaan. Suuriin ympäriajoihin ja arvostetuimpiin yksipäiväisiin klassikkokisoihin pyrkivien joukkueiden määrissä on suorastaan ylitarjontaa. Sen sijaan maailman vaikea taloustilanne on rusikoinut kovalla kädellä kakkos- ja kolmosluokan talleja. Muun muassa kymmenet italialaiset ja espanjalaisen ammattilaiset ovat jäämässä työttömiksi.

Miten Armstrong-case vaikuttaa yleisömääriin? Euroopan tv-katsojamäärät hipoivat viime vuonna ennätyksiä. Suomen Eurosportin katsojamääristä ei ole tietoa, koska he eivät tilastoi lukemia. Tour de Francea reitin varrella seuraavien katsojien määrä tuskin vähenee. Yleisö muuttuu koko ajan kansainvälisemmäksi. Ensi kesänä onkin mielenkiintosita seurata brittien määrää kisareitillä. Mont Ventoux ja Alpe d'Huez on kansoitettu juurelta huipulle.

Raha säilyy - ja tulee säilymään - Tour de Francessa.

----------


## OJ

Tieto lisää tuskaa?

----------


## CamoN

> Miten Armstrong-case vaikuttaa yleisömääriin? Euroopan tv-katsojamäärät hipoivat viime vuonna ennätyksiä.



Niinpä. Niin kauan kuin otsikoita syntyy, olipa ne minkä suuntaisia tahansa, UCI:n pr-osastolla hakataan ylävitosia niin että humina käy. Ilmainen mainos on aina ilmainen mainos eikä elävän elämän draamaa voita mikään.

Periaatteessa TdF:n kiinnostavuus vaan nousee tämän Armstrong-keissin jälkimainingeissa. Suuren yleisön näkökulmasta kilpailun kärjen taso on sama kuin aikaisemminkin. Lisäksi kilpailua käydään ainakin näennäisesti puhtaammin ja reilummin kuin aikaisemmin.

Luen itseni tähän "suureen yleisöön" koska en ole seurannut maantiepyöräilyä ennen viime vuotta. Suurimpana syynä on ollut juurikin epäilys EPO-Erkkien läsnäolosta siellä junassa. Nyt pöytä on putsattu ja lähtökohdat siten muuttuneet.

----------


## PHI

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...infrey-network

Tunnusti.

----------


## J. Conrad

Olen järkyttynyt.

----------


## J T K

> Nyt pöytä on putsattu ja lähtökohdat siten muuttuneet.



Tuohon pöytä-sanaan kun lisäät yhden ä-kirjaimen, niin muuten en moiti kirjoitusta.

----------


## pekoni

Jos tosiaan tieto tunnustuksesta pitää paikkansa, niin se on hieno asia ja hyvä asia koko ammattilaisurheiluskenelle. Nyt pidellään peukkuja, että LA ottaa mukaan muutkin osalliset UCI:sta yms. Sitten vaan odotellaan, että jollain on tarpeeksi munaa lähteä tuomaan samaa hommaa esille muissa lajeissa. En usko, että tämä tulee jäämään vaan pyöräilyn siivoukseksi.

----------


## vetooo

> Tieto lisää tuskaa?



En tiedä mitä tarkoitat, mutta osut napakymppiin jos meinaat Heinia ja Patia.

----------


## gali

http://yle.fi/urheilu/pyoraily_voida...soista/6452682





> *Jos Kansainvälinen pyöräilyunioni on osallinen Lance Armstrongin  dopingin käytön peittelyyn, ei Kansainvälisellä olympiakomitealla  välttämättä ole muuta mahdollisuutta kuin pudottaa pyöräily pois  olympiakisoista, sanoo KOK:n jäsen Dick Pound.*

----------


## 90kg

No nih - kaikki mainosmarkat irti mitä saa. Oprah venyttää haastiksen kahdelle illalle aiotun yhden sijaan. 


Winfrey described Armstrong as "forthcoming" in the interview and while he "did not come clean in the manner that I expected," she said she was "satisfied by the answers.

"I would say that he met the moment," she said.  "I  don't think `emotional' begins to describe the intensity or the  difficulty he experienced in talking about some of these things."

----------


## vetooo

> http://yle.fi/urheilu/pyoraily_voida...soista/6452682



Pakko päästä vetämään unta kuulaan. Sitä ennen totean, että UCI ei suinkaan ole ainoa kansainvälinen lajiliitto, jossa esiintyy ja on esiintynyt korruptiota. Voidaan lähteä liikkeelle ihan huipulta - KOK ja FIFA. UCI voi kuitenkin syyttää vain ja ainoastaan itseään, mikäli pyöräily lähtee olympialajien parista ikään kuin talonmies peltikatolta.

----------


## OJ

> En tiedä mitä tarkoitat, mutta osut napakymppiin jos meinaat Heinia ja Patia.



Tarkoitin lähinnä monia eri foorumeilla kirjoittavia penkkiurheilijoita, jotka vannovat lopettavansa pyöräilyn seuraamisen dopingin takia. Ei dopingin takia vaan dopingin paljastumisen takia...

Pyöräilyn putoaminen olympiakisoista ei välttämättä ole mikään mahdottoman paha asia. Olympialaiset ovat kuitenkin prohvien mukaantulon jälkeen menettäneet merkityksensä ja siitä se puhdistuminen voisi lähteä kun olympiadollarien ja -eurojen pitkälle pyörittämät kansalliset lajiliitot joutuisivat tarkastamaan toimintaansa. Muutama suojatyöpaikka siinä varmaan menisi. Ehkä voisi vähän ottaa uusiksi muutenkin ja jättää vaikka väkisin globalisointijutut väliin.

----------


## ussaf

Yllättävän kylmää kyytiä on tullut mediassa. Feeniks ei lennä ainakaan vielä.

CBS: Hallitus hylkäsi Lancen 5Me hyvitystarjouksen

Ilmeisesti oikeuslaitos näyttää siis vihreää valoa Floydin nk. whistleblower-keissin jatkamiselle. WSJ ja NYT kirjoittivat eilen samaan sävyyn. Lisäksi Weiselin nimeäminen on uutta. Eiköhän rahoille ala löytyä ottajia. Ja tiedä vaikka Tailwindin / Capitalin sekä USAC:in sisällä alkais kuhista kanssa. Kunhan Floyd saa ainakin muutaman miljoonan.

Meikäläistä voi tuskin sanoa suopeaksi LA'ta kohtaan, mutta jos se antaa Patin ja Heinin, niin puolestani urheilupanna voidaan saksia lyhyeksikin. Kilpailkoon triathloneissa, ihan sama. Tiedä vaikka puhkasis 2.45 maralla. Ashenden tosin ei ole yhtä toiveikas:

''I think his New York marathon results are the closest we can get to  understand how he'd perform alongside other non-doped athletes when he  races without a needle. Good result, but definitely not someone you'd  regard as the world's greatest endurance athlete,'' Australian  anti-doping scientist Michael Ashenden said by email, responding to  questions.

----------


## jaska

Pahoittelen, jos tätä on jo käsitelty aikaisemmin, mutta en oikein ymmärrä mikä Lancen motiivi tunnustukselle oikein on? Jos hän on huijannut jo vuosikymmeniä, niin en usko, että se liittyy omatuntoon. Jos hän on läpeensä kyllästynyt oikeudenkäynteihin, niin ei hän pääse niistäkään kyllä eroon.

----------


## Rommeli

> No jo ainakin tässä vaiheessa on käynyt kirkkaasti selväksi että Lahden tapahtumat hiihtopuolella oli pelkkää amatöörien puuhastelua



Ajankohan tässä nyt sarkasmimiinaan, mutta amatöörien puuhastelua tuossa taisi olla ainoastaan se, että jäivät kiinni. Muutoin kyse lienee ollut ihan ammattimaisesta toiminnasta, joka on kaukana puuhastelusta.

----------


## kp63

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...infrey-network

Tunnusti. 

Ny on jäänyt kaikilta dopinghuumassa olennainen asia huomaamatta. Oprahan onkin ihan muodokas nainen  :Hymy: .

----------


## Jake_Kona

Tourimarkkinointia silmällä pitäen tämä tunnustus tuli hyvään aikaan. Nyt on mahdollisuus kaikkien aikojen puhtaimpiin kisoihin ja aikaa myös imagoputsiin. Kaikki ajavat varustettuna valkoisin kypärin, noin markkinonnillisesti.

----------


## pekoni

> Tourimarkkinointia silmällä pitäen tämä tunnustus tuli hyvään aikaan. Nyt on mahdollisuus kaikkien aikojen puhtaimpiin kisoihin ja aikaa myös imagoputsiin. Kaikki ajavat varustettuna valkoisin kypärin, noin markkinonnillisesti.



Lisänä Oakleyn keltaiset lasit viimeiselle etapille ja tietysti keltaiset rannekkeet?

----------


## asb

> Pahoittelen, jos tätä on jo käsitelty aikaisemmin, mutta en oikein ymmärrä mikä Lancen motiivi tunnustukselle oikein on? Jos hän on huijannut jo vuosikymmeniä, niin en usko, että se liittyy omatuntoon. Jos hän on läpeensä kyllästynyt oikeudenkäynteihin, niin ei hän pääse niistäkään kyllä eroon.



Sen tietää vain Lance ja Lancen julkisuudenhallintaa hoitava PR-yritys. Ehkä Lance tietää jostain tulevan sellaisia todisteita, jotka uppoavat kansan syviin riveihin paremmin, kuin USADA:n todisteet ja pyrkii ennaltaehkäisemään niiden vaikutuksia. Tai sitten Lancelle on vaan käynyt Floyd Landikset ja Tyler Hamiltonit, eli kun kaikki laivat UCI:tä myöten ovat jättäneet rotan, niin jäljelle jää vain mahdollisuus tunnustamiseen. Lance tosin lienee sen sortin sosiopaatti, että en usko jälkimmäiseen lainkaan.

----------


## lansive

> Tai sitten Lancelle on vaan käynyt Floyd Landikset ja Tyler Hamiltonit, eli kun kaikki laivat UCI:tä myöten ovat jättäneet rotan, niin jäljelle jää vain mahdollisuus tunnustamiseen. Lance tosin lienee sen sortin sosiopaatti, että en usko jälkimmäiseen lainkaan.



Lancen tapauksessa taitaakin olla kyse kostosta kun UCI:ssa ei saatu suojattua miestä käryiltä. Saattaa jopa tavoitella sankarin viittaa ja marttyyrin kruunua lajin puhdistamisesta, jos kerran tietää miten UCI:n johdon saa tipautettua jakkaralta ja pyöräilyn hetkeksi pois olympialaisista.

Mihinkään erityisen puhtaaseen motiiviin on vaikea uskoa.

----------


## sianluca

En usko oikein kostoonkaan, kun kyse on sosiopaatista. Taitaa systeemi liittyä jotenkin hyödyn saamiseen.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Motiivi ei tietenkään ole ylevä. Lanke yrittää pelastaa mitä pelastettavissa on. Jenkkikulttuuriin kuuluu olennaisesti anteeksipyyntö ja -anto. Eli jos oikeasti katuu/on katuvinaan niin voi sen jälkeen jatkaa puhtaammalta pöydältä. Lanken tapauksessa kyseessä on ainakin raha: Paitsi mahdolliset korvaukset myös tulevaisuuden tienestit. Hairahtanut mutta syntinsä tunnustanut supertähti voi edelleen tahkota miljoonia puhujakiertueilla.
Toiseksi se kai yrittää pelastaa se mitä pelastettavissa on maineestaan -jos se saa suuren yleisön uskomaan että se on dopingin suhteen pelkkä olosuhteiden uhri niin pieni osa sankarin viitasta jää repimättä. Jos tämä merkitsee että UCI pitää uhrata niin UCI uhrataan.

----------


## sianluca

"Esimakua" http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/14092452/lance-on-oprah

----------


## Two-Shoes

Eilen vilahti Discovery Channelillä mainos että Oprah Lance show näkyis suorana klo 3.00 to-pe välisenä yönä. Ohjelma tiedoissa näky siinä kohtaa musta aukko eli josko sen sieltä näkis myös :Sarkastinen:

----------


## majis

> Eilen vilahti Discovery Channelillä mainos että Oprah Lance show näkyis suorana klo 3.00 to-pe välisenä yönä. Ohjelma tiedoissa näky siinä kohtaa musta aukko eli josko sen sieltä näkis myös



Niin näyttäisi tulevan

http://www.telkku.com/programtable/show/12/20130118

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Netistä luettua:

"Discovery will screen *Oprah’s Next Chapter* interview with Lance Armstrong simultaneously as it airs in the US on her OWN Network. So major does Discovery consider the event, it will screen it across  all 6 of its channels at the same time: Discovery Channel, Animal  Planet, Discovery Turbo MAX, TLC, Discovery Home & Health and  Discovery Science (I’m not quite clear how it fits with Animal Planet  for example, but maybe Oprah isn’t telling us something….)."

edit: Yllä olevan telkku-linkin mukaan ohjelma näyttäisi tulevan paitsi klo 03, myös klo 6.55 uusintana. Sen voi siis katsella myös aamiaista syöden.

Voi tietty olla, että jos ja kun ohjelma on kaksiosainen, ekassa jaksossa ei vielä puhuta dopingista mitään. Jengi herää klo 03 kuulemaan Lancen vastauksia varhaislapsuuttaan ja teini-iän tölhöilyjä koskeviin kysymyksiin.

----------


## VesaP

Hmmm... Ja Animal Planet HD näyttää yleensä aina just samaa ohjelmaa mitä Animal Planet, joten näkeekö tässä Lanssin HOODEENA. Perkele!  :Leveä hymy: 

No, anyway, satelliittipurkki siis nauhoittamaan ko yönä! Ja sitä seuraavanakin, jos toi ultimatum-pläjäys oli nyt kaksi osainen.

Hienoo, ei tarvii tuijottaa mitään tietokoneruutua.

Edit: Iltalehdessä artikkeli että haastattelu näkyy myös suomessa:

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2013...57041_ur.shtml

----------


## Halloo halloo

Lance who?

----------


## Hans Opinion

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...infrey-network... Oprahan onkin ihan muodokas nainen .



Mutta onko hänkään luomua?

Saattaa olla että olympialaisissa ei seuraavalla kerralla pyöräillä. Ajatuksen taustalla on se että Lääns veisi mukanaan UCI-pomoja tehden täyden tunnustuksen ja kun tämä pandooran lipas avataan niin sietä tulee kuin kuuluisasta ketsuppipullosta. Tämä ajatuksenkulku päätyisi siihen että pyöräily on umpidoupattu laji eikä sitä voi näyttää maailman urheilevalle nuorisolle... eikä myös vanhemmille vannejarruttelijoille... ei ihan väärin kävisi vaikka kuvaamallani tavalla tapahtuisi. 

Pääasia olisi että asia kuokittaisiin pohjamutia myöten, se taas ei olisi niin merkittävää vaikka pyöräily häviäisi olympiakartalta... kyllä se sinne pääsee takaisin sitten kun on osoittaa että se on suurin piirtein samalla tavalla doupattu kuin muut olympilajit.

----------


## Johan Moraal

> Pahoittelen, jos tätä on jo käsitelty aikaisemmin, mutta en oikein ymmärrä mikä Lancen motiivi tunnustukselle oikein on? Jos hän on huijannut jo vuosikymmeniä, niin en usko, että se liittyy omatuntoon. Jos hän on läpeensä kyllästynyt oikeudenkäynteihin, niin ei hän pääse niistäkään kyllä eroon.



Naisen kanssa kahdenkeskisessä tulee joskus sanottua jotain mitä olis voinut jättää sanomatta mutta tulipahan nyt sanottua  :Vink:

----------


## erkkk

Minulle on jäänyt vähän epäselväksi tuo että alkuperäisissä ulostulon saatteissa sanottiin että Lance tunnustaisi sen vuoksi että haluaisi muuttaa elinikäisen bannin sellaiseksi et pääsee vielä kisailemaan triathlonissa. Jos tuo on oikeasti se syy, niin vähän ihmetyttää se että päästetäänkö kisaamaan ja jos päästetään niin kuka oikeasti haluaa sen kisaamaan? Osa dopingilla saavutetuista suorituskyvyn eduista on kuitenkin pysyviä, kuten tietty tuon yksikassisen tapauksessa myös haitoistakin.

----------


## Lasol

> Minulle on jäänyt vähän epäselväksi tuo että alkuperäisissä ulostulon saatteissa sanottiin että Lance tunnustaisi sen vuoksi että haluaisi muuttaa elinikäisen bannin sellaiseksi et pääsee vielä kisailemaan triathlonissa. Jos tuo on oikeasti se syy, niin vähän ihmetyttää se että päästetäänkö kisaamaan ja jos päästetään niin kuka oikeasti haluaa sen kisaamaan? Osa dopingilla saavutetuista suorituskyvyn eduista on kuitenkin pysyviä, kuten tietty tuon yksikassisen tapauksessa myös haitoistakin.



Eipä se noille huipputriatlonisteille pärjää kuitenkaan, on se hyötyä saanut entisistä satseistaan tai ei. Eli aivan sama tältä kantilta. Ja nyt se on jo suututtanu niin monta vanhaa kaveria ettei ne enää auta sitä satsittamaan...

Itse en usko tunnustuksen syyn liittyvän mihinkään muuhun kun Lanceen itseensä. En tiedä millä tavalla hän tunnustamisesta kokee hyötyvänsä, mutta ei _VARMASTI_ tunnusta muiden tai omantuntonsa tms takia. Hyötyä itselle se hakee, vaikka tilanne vaikea onkin. Todennäköisimmin taloudellista.

----------


## vetooo

> Hyötyä itselle se hakee, vaikka tilanne vaikea onkin. Todennäköisimmin taloudellista.



Tähän viittaa sekin, että Oprahin ja LA:n haastattelu näytetään kahdessa osassa - torstaina ja perjantaina parhaaseen primetime-aikaan.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Lanke ei käsittääkseni kostu rahallisesti haastattelusta. Päätös jakaa haastattelu kahteen osaan johtuu toki ahneudesta mutta kyseessä on Ophran ja kanavan ahneus.

----------


## rjrm

Oprah ei kyllä hoksannut kysyä fillarifoorumilta, mikä olisi paras katseluaika meidän mielestämme. Aloittelijamainen virhe.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

...^ :Leveä hymy:  ....

----------


## HallinenK

Onko lähetys ensi yönä? ja voiko joku laittaa linkin vielä kerran

----------


## rjrm

cyclingfans.com esimerkiksi

----------


## HallinenK

Oprah´n  CBS uutishaastattelusta käy kyllä ilmi et pieni pannukakkutunnustus taitaa olla Lance A:n taholta. On mietitty neuvonantajien kanssa sanakäänteet ja korulauseet kohdilleen. Livehaastattelu sohvalta olisi ollut parempi. No pitää katsoa jos jaksaa valvoa.

----------


## Rommeli

> Eipä se noille huipputriatlonisteille pärjää kuitenkaan, on se hyötyä saanut entisistä satseistaan tai ei. Eli aivan sama tältä kantilta.



Kyllä tuossa noin vuosi sitten aina alkukesään saakka nuo näytöt olivat sitä luokkaa, ettei tuo väitteesi ole juuri mistään kotoisin. Toki veteli vain puolikkaita matkoja, mutta jätti taakseen moniakin huipuiksi laskettuja. Ja tulokset olivat kaiken lisäksi aivan selvästi nousujohteisia.

----------


## snowfake



----------


## Lasol

> Kyllä tuossa noin vuosi sitten aina alkukesään saakka nuo näytöt olivat sitä luokkaa, ettei tuo väitteesi ole juuri mistään kotoisin. Toki veteli vain puolikkaita matkoja, mutta jätti taakseen moniakin huipuiksi laskettuja. Ja tulokset olivat kaiken lisäksi aivan selvästi nousujohteisia.



Pahoittelut, ei kuulu kyseinen laji oman seurannan piiriin. Jostain vaan oon lukenu ettei pärjää. Kuulopuhetta täällä viljelen siis, hyi minua!

Silti, ei se huippumiehille pärjää ilman satsia, koska muutkin satsittaa (triatlonissa[kin]). Jokatapauksessa spekulointi on turhaa. Lancella on elinikänen kilpailukielto enkä usko sen kumoamiseen missään muodossa, missään vaiheessa. Eikä sitä kuulukaan kumota.

----------


## Vandit

Tässä kun tätä vähän pyöritellyt, niin kyllähän se motiivi taitaa tosiaan olla se jokunen viesti aiemmin mainittu "amerikkalainen yhteiskunta" ja se miten tällaisella marttyyri-tunnustuksella Oprahissa saa aika helposti vedettyä pisteet kotiin ainakin republikaaneja äänestävältä kansanosalta. Siihen kun vielä vetää Jeesuksen tavalla tai toisella mukaan, niin kansaa vedetään kuin pässiä narussa. Lisäksi tuo ammattipyöräilyn dopingkulttuuri on taviksille aika tuntematonta/abstraktia kamaa, siinä kun Lance vähän avaa sitä kokonaiskuvaa niin sillä saa luotua sen mielikuvan että Lance on se joka avaa ruutitynnyrin ja luo edellytykset paremmalle, dopingista vapaalle pyöräilylle. Lisäksi "tunnustus" tulee olemaan muotoiltu siten, että oikeudellisia seurauksia ei ole, ja suoranaiset Lance-fanit voi jatkossakin vakavissaan sanoa että Armstrong on Tourin 7-kertainen voittaja.

Toki se haastattelu tulee jättämään jenkkien fiksumman kansanosan, eurooppalaiset sekä Fillarifoorumin aika kylmäksi, mutta tuo republikaaniosuus kansasta (+naiset) riittää aika pitkälle.

----------


## lansive

> Tässä kun tätä vähän pyöritellyt, niin kyllähän se motiivi taitaa tosiaan olla se jokunen viesti aiemmin mainittu "amerikkalainen yhteiskunta" ja se miten tällaisella marttyyri-tunnustuksella Oprahissa saa aika helposti vedettyä pisteet kotiin ainakin republikaaneja äänestävältä kansanosalta.



Sitten voi vielä vedota norjalaiseen syntyperään ja kehua kuinka ämerica antoi ruipelolle lapselle mahdollisuuden menestyä. Kuvernöörin paikka on jo melkein sillä pedattuna. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HallinenK

Saako sen haastattelun katsoa jostain?

----------


## stoki

> Saako sen haastattelun katsoa jostain?



...Niin kuten useammastakin aikaisemmasta viestistä käy ilmi haastattelu tulee Discovery Channeliltä:
Discovery Channel 18.1. (to-pe välinen yö) klo 03.00
Ohjelma uusitaan perjantaina klo 6.55 ja klo 22.00

----------


## kauris

Jep ja oprahin nettisivuilta tulee myös ja sitäkin selviteltiin 3 sivua sitten useamman viestin verran.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Lähetyksen ensimmäisessä osassa on turha odottaa mitään suurta. Pajatsoa ei voi tyhjentää koska silloin ei ihmiset katsoisi toista osaa. Eli cliffhangereitä kyllä mutta vain pieniä paljastuksia.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Tässä kun tätä vähän pyöritellyt, niin kyllähän se motiivi taitaa tosiaan olla se jokunen viesti aiemmin mainittu "amerikkalainen yhteiskunta" ja se miten tällaisella marttyyri-tunnustuksella Oprahissa saa aika helposti vedettyä pisteet kotiin ainakin republikaaneja äänestävältä kansanosalta. Siihen kun vielä vetää Jeesuksen tavalla tai toisella mukaan, niin kansaa vedetään kuin pässiä narussa. Lisäksi tuo ammattipyöräilyn dopingkulttuuri on taviksille aika tuntematonta/abstraktia kamaa, siinä kun Lance vähän avaa sitä kokonaiskuvaa niin sillä saa luotua sen mielikuvan että Lance on se joka avaa ruutitynnyrin ja luo edellytykset paremmalle, dopingista vapaalle pyöräilylle. Lisäksi "tunnustus" tulee olemaan muotoiltu siten, että oikeudellisia seurauksia ei ole, ja suoranaiset Lance-fanit voi jatkossakin vakavissaan sanoa että Armstrong on Tourin 7-kertainen voittaja.
> 
> Toki se haastattelu tulee jättämään jenkkien fiksumman kansanosan, eurooppalaiset sekä Fillarifoorumin aika kylmäksi, mutta tuo republikaaniosuus kansasta (+naiset) riittää aika pitkälle.



Juuri näin ja kun lisää vielä lansiven kuvernööri option niin ollaan hyvin lähellä optimaalista tapahtuma-skenaariota... parista eri syystä Hansille käväisi mielessä myös astronautti-optio...

----------


## VesaP

> Lance-fanit voi jatkossakin vakavissaan sanoa että Armstrong on Tourin 7-kertainen voittaja.



No mutta Lancehan ON 7-kertainen Tourin voittaja? Kukaan ei voi vakavissaan väittää muuta.

Ei hymiöitä tähän.

----------


## StantheMan

> No mutta Lancehan ON 7-kertainen Tourin voittaja? Kukaan ei voi vakavissaan väittää muuta.
> 
> Ei hymiöitä tähän.



Kyllä minunkin heikohko moraali kestää katsoa 28 tuntia Lancen 7 voittoa peräkkäin dvd:ltä. Pitääkin joku viikonloppu pitää taas pieni katselutuokio. Välipalana Oslon sadeajo. Hei, mutta onhan Lance vielä kai ihan virallisesti MM-voittaja?

----------


## Warlord

Onkohan tuo huomenaamulla Discoverylta tuleva sitten se osa 1/2, vai tuleeko molemmat kun kestoa on 1h20min? Ohjelmatiedot kun ei kerro.

----------


## apuajaja

Enemmistö aika kyynisellä kannalla mitä tulee Lance motiiveihin tunnustaa. Itse pidän täysin mahdollisena, että voittojen mitätöiminen, mammonan, ystävien ja vaikutusvallan kaikkoaminen on saanut miehen ajattelemaan elämäänsä ja sen arvoja uusiksi. Valheessa eläminen on kuluttavaa. Paitsi tunnustaneet pyöräilijät, mm rikoksia vapaaehtoisesti tunnustaneet rikolliset (puhutaan siis vakavista rikoksista) säännönmukaisesti kertovat kuinka helpottavaa oli vihdoin saada kertoa totuus.

Tosin jos Lance myöntää vain minimit (toisin kuin esim Hamilton teki) niin sitten tämä malli ei toimi.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Lance on kokoajan antanut liian vähän kerrallaan. Ja se tulee kostautumaan. Ja en tässä enää uskoisi amerikkalaisten kaksinaismoraalikeskusteluun, koska siellä suhtaudutaan fanaattisesti urheiluun. Olipas huono lause siis uusiksi. Eli ei anteeksiantoa enää. Ehkä

----------


## Markku Liitiä

> Onkohan tuo huomenaamulla Discoverylta tuleva sitten se osa 1/2, vai tuleeko molemmat kun kestoa on 1h20min? Ohjelmatiedot kun ei kerro.



Eikö ohjelman pitänyt alunperin kestää yksiosaisena puolitoista tuntia, ja kun haastattelua kertyikin 2,5 tuntia, Oprah päätti tehdä jatko-osan? Discoveryn ohjelmatiedot kertovat, että lauantaiaamuna klo 7.50 tulee lisää Lancea ja Oprahia tunti ja vartti, siis arvatenkin tuo kakkososa.

----------


## Highlander

esimakua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/inte...nterview-bingo

Lance-Bingo. Näitä on useitakin näkynyt, mutta tässä yksi ensi yön tiimellykseen.

Ja tässä toinen:

http://drunkcyclist.com/2013/01/09/bingostrong/

----------


## MarkoA

Nyt meni myös olympia pronssi. Voi voi Lance. Mitenkähän muuten tuollaisen valeen kanssa on onnistunut elämään tähän saakka? Pelko persiissä, että koska käry käy?

----------


## sianluca

Kaikki eivät pelkää, niinkuin "normaalit" ihmiset. Siksi pokka pitää tiukoissakin paikoissa. Hyvässä ja pahassa. Heistä tulee "sankareita".

----------


## Janu

Ei kai kukaan oikeasti uskonut ettei lanke douppaa? Tai kuvittele ettei kaikki maailman kärkinimistä missä tahansa kestävyysurheilussa douppaa juuri nytkin?

----------


## juhoo

> Tai kuvittele ettei kaikki maailman kärkinimistä missä tahansa kestävyysurheilussa douppaa juuri nytkin?



Kuvittelen, joistain voin jopa sanoa tietäväni. Sori offtopic.

----------


## J T K

> Nyt meni myös olympia pronssi. Voi voi Lance. Mitenkähän muuten tuollaisen valeen kanssa on onnistunut elämään tähän saakka? Pelko persiissä, että koska käry käy?



*Epäsosiaalinen persoonallisuushäiriö* (engl. _Antisocial personality disorder_, lyh. APD) vois selittää..

----------


## Jake_Kona

Huipulle päästäkseen pitää kovettaa itsensä ettei tule kolhuja. Lisäksi yltiökova luottamus omiin kykyihin ei pahitteeksi. Ja kun kerran on hokeman aloittanut ettei ole edes "nähnyt käytettävän" on sitä jatkettava katkeraan loppuun asti. 
Kai fanit ja lehdistö on eräänlainen riesa urheilijalle tai välttämätön paha. He vain maksavat homman. Omilla kyselyillään vaan aiheuttavat harmia ja päänvaivaa. "Teen mitä parhaaksi katson ja se ei ole muiden asia".  Kun sitä on kestänyt vuosia ja kummempaa paljastumista ei ole tullut on hän siihen tottunut. 
Oikeasti uskon että lance saattaa olla jopa hieman yllättynyt viime vuoden päätöksiin ottaa pois mestaruudet. 

Toivottavasti oppii jotain ( takuulla), kasvaa ihmisenä ja ei koe liian kovaa kurmootusta. Korkki pysyköön pullossa

----------


## Lasol

> Kuvittelen, joistain voin jopa sanoa tietäväni. Sori offtopic.



Niin-no.. Lancen joukkuetoverin, Frankie Andreun vaimo Betsy oli todella anti-doping. Hän ei tiennyt että aviomies käytti satsia. Lopulta vaimo rupesi epäilemään ja saikin aviomiehensä nalkkiin. Silti, monta vuotta ehti satsittaa salaa. Koetko todella olevasi tätä enemmän jonkun sisäpiirissä?? Good job..

----------


## gali

Working stream??

----------


## PHI

Taitaa alkaa vasta 04 Suomen aikaa.
http://www.oprah.com/own_tv/onc/lanc...trong-one.html
Meikäkin heräsi liian aikaisin. Jos yrittäisi vetäistä vielä
pienet nokoset.

----------


## HallinenK

Cyclingfans.com shows that new york time is 8.14. So its still 46 min.

----------


## JohannesP

Kiinnostais myös tietää jos löytyy siedettävä stream. HDTVplayer ei toimi ainkaan itsellä mitä normaalisti käyttäny.

----------


## vetooo

> Kiinnostais myös tietää jos löytyy siedettävä stream. HDTVplayer ei toimi ainkaan itsellä mitä normaalisti käyttäny.



Striimejä Oprahin Armstrong-haastatteluun, joka alkaa *klo 04.00* Suomen aikaa.

http://www.oprah.com/own_tv/onc/lanc...trong-one.html
http://www.gazzetta.it/Ciclismo/17-0...57162832.shtml
http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/2013/0...h-live-stream/

----------


## JohannesP

> Striimejä Oprahin Armstrong-haastatteluun, joka alkaa *klo 04.00* Suomen aikaa.
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/own_tv/onc/lanc...trong-one.html
> http://www.gazzetta.it/Ciclismo/17-0...57162832.shtml
> http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/2013/0...h-live-stream/



Kiitti! Ei tarvikkaan mennä nukkuun viellä.

----------


## kolistelija

Kaipa tuon katsoo. Poika kun juuri herätti kastelemalla vuoteensa...

----------


## vetooo

- Armstrong myöntää käyttäneensä urallaan kaikkea mahdollista - EPOa, verensiirtoa, kasvuhormonia ja testosteronia.
- Armstrongin mukaan kiellettyjen aineiden käytön loppuneen vuoteen 2005.
- Armstrong kertoo, ettei hän käyttänyt mitään dopingia vuosina 2009-2010.
- Armstrongin mielestä US Postalin dopinohjelma ei ollut urheiluhistorian paras.
- Armstrong ei myönnä pakottaneensa tallitovereitaan käyttämään dopingia - mm. Vandevelden osuus USADA-tunnustuksessa ei pidä paikkansa.
- Armstrong myöntää tuntevansa itsessään sanan "bully" (mikä lienekään paras suomennos?).
- Armstrong ei näe Dr. Ferrarin olleen US Postalin dopingohjelman "mastermind".

----------


## kolistelija

Alun perusteella vaikuttaa siltä että Hamiltonin kirja on voinut olla aika tarkka kuvaus tuosta ajasta... ja henkilöstä.

----------


## PHI

Samperi, nukuin 15min. pommiin enkä nähnyt alkua.
Siis LA myönsi suoraan käyttäneensä noita vetooon mainitsemia aineita?
Oliko suora kysymys ja suora vastaus?

----------


## gali

^ hyvä kiteytys.
Hienoinen yllätys, että Lance myönsi kaiken jo ohjelman alussa.
Jenkkityyliin odotin cliffchangeia 1. jakson loppuun
?
Oletko käyttänyt?
-En osaa vastata
- Mitä olet käyttänyt?
Eiin en...

----------


## gali

Kuulosti ihmeelliseltä, että Lance sanoi että ei ole lukenut kirjaa, mutta myönsi väitteitä todeksi....
hhhmmm

----------


## gali

Mitä Lance tällä hakee?
Edit: vetoo0 saisko edes pikayhteenvedooooon?

----------


## vetooo

> Samperi, nukuin 15min. pommiin enkä nähnyt alkua.
> Siis LA myönsi suoraan käyttäneensä noita vetooon mainitsemia aineita?
> Oliko suora kysymys ja suora vastaus?



Oprah kysyi aluksi NO/YES -tyylillä, mitä aineita Armstrong käytti urallaan. Armstrong vastasi kaikkiin (EPO, verensiirto, kasvuhormoni ja testosteroni) *YES*.

----------


## PHI

Vaikka alun suoran aineiden käytön tunnustuksen missasin, niin jotenkin
vaan tuntuu siltä, ettei LA pysty vieläkään avautumaan täydellisesti ja tunnustamaan aivan kaikkea.
On tainnut aika tarkkaan kuunnella lakimiesarmeijansa korvaan kuiskuttelua.
Jotenkin sellainen fiilis että käsijarru on koko ajan päällä.
Sille kyllä tuntuu, että joutuu koko ajan taistelemaan, ettei
murtuisi täysin ja kertoisi aivan kaikkea.
Ja samperi että taattuun amerikkalsienn tapaan mainoskatkoja riittää!
PS. Tuohon LA:n väitteeseen että tuli 2009 podiumille TdF puhtaana en jaksa vaan uskoa...

----------


## HallinenK

Aika pitkiä taukoja. Luulin jo hetken klo 4.22-4.31 että meni linjat tukkoon. Toimii taas. ja erittäin rehellisen sekä vilpittömän oloinen haastateltava

----------


## kolistelija

> Vaikka alun suoran aineiden käytön tunnustuksen missasin, niin jotenkin
> vaan tuntuu siltä, ettei LA pysty vieläkään avautumaan täydellisesti ja tunnustamaan aivan kaikkea.
> On tainnut aika tarkkaan kuunnella lakimiesarmeijansa korvaan kuiskuttelua.
> Jotenkin sellainen fiilis että käsijarru on koko ajan päällä.
> Sille kyllä tuntuu, että joutuu koko ajan taistelemaan, ettei
> murtuisi täysin ja kertoisi aivan kaikkea.
> Ja samperi että taattuun amerikkalsienn tapaan mainoskatkoja riittää!



Huomaa kuinka Lance pysähtyy hetkeksi miettimään, näyttää tavalliselta ihmiseltä... Sitten tulee "the Look" ja puhe alkaa. Vähän samaa fiilistä siis mullakin.

EDIT:
Itseasiassa tuo taitaa tapahtua silloin kun on puhe muista ihmisistä. Ettei vaan olisi tapa pysyä puhumasta niistä...

----------


## *J*

Vaikka "käsijarru" päällä niin kyllähän tämä on ollut yllättävän avoin tunnustus...

----------


## vetooo

Tunsitko (/ oliko sinulla sellaista fiilistä), että sinä huijasit (kun käytit dopingia)? -En.

----------


## HallinenK

Minusta hän on vain häkeltynyt ja ei yhtään vaikuta enakkoon laadituilta. Lance kun ei osaa näytellä. Silloin kun valehtelee tekee perinteisiä nykiviä pakkoliikkeitä. Nyt ei tee niitä ollenkaan

----------


## vetooo

- Armstrongin mukaan hän ei antanut positiivista dopingnäytettä Sveitsin ympäriajossa 2001.

----------


## PHI

Näyttäisi ettei UCI:n voimakaksikolla ole sittenkään mitään pelättävää LA:n suunnalta.
Voi helvetin helvetti sentään. Toivottavasti olen väärässä.
Mulla vaan on edelleen sellainen fiilis, että LA kertoo joistain asioista totuuden ja joistain 
toisista ei. Ehkä tuo UCI:n vetäminen mukaan tähän soppaan on katsottu pyöräilyn tulevaisuuden
kannalta liian riskaabeliksi.

----------


## JohannesP

Hieman haiskahti toi UCI lahjoitus juttu.

----------


## gali

Yllättävän hyvin psykopaatilta vedetty. Jotenkin ei tuntunut Lancelta löytyvän yhtään sympatiaa ihmisiä kohtaa joita on piinannut/huijannut yli 10 vuotta.

Pieni on ero kaikkien aikojen urheilijan ja huijarin välillä. (

Olin aikanaan Jan fani, joten se siitä..)

----------


## OJ

Ai se Lanse sitten kumminkin käytti douppia? 

Jätti se tossa lopussa oven sopivasti raolleen tälle "truth and reconciliation commission" jutulle, eli ei tätä ole varmaan vielä taputeltu. Ehkä Dick on käynyt taputtelemassa Lansea...

Mutta juu...aika paljon kakkaahan toi taisi jauhaa ja lopuista jutuista ei välittänyt pätkän vertaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> [--]
> Ja samperi että taattuun amerikkalsienn tapaan mainoskatkoja riittää!
> [--]



Ex-sponsori myynyt kalliita mainospaikkoja

----------


## kolistelija

> Yllättävän hyvin psykopaatilta vedetty. Jotenkin ei tuntunut Lancelta löytyvän yhtään sympatiaa ihmisiä kohtaa joita on piinannut/huijannut yli 10 vuotta.
> 
> Pieni on ero kaikkien aikojen urheilijan ja huijarin välillä. (
> 
> Olin aikanaan Jan fani, joten se siitä..)



En välttämättä tekisi Lancesta psykopaattia. Olen nuorempana käynyt melkoisen määrän johtajuutta, ihmistuntemusta ja statusta käsitteleviä kursseja. Näillä kursseilla tuli opittua mitä status tarkoittaa, ei yhteiskunnallisessa tarkoituksessa vaan ryhmässä. Suuremmalla ryhmällä statuksen ylläpito vaatii "isompia" tekoja, sillä ryhmän sisältö ei koskaan ole homogeeninen. Status lähtee siitä että uskot omaan statukseesi, se tavallaan tekee ihmisestä psykopaatin muiden silmissä. Kyse on tavoitteista, ilman niitä status putoaa ryhmässä. Tavoitteiden (olkoon henkilökohtaisia tai ei) ihmisen statusarvo ryhmässä usein muuttuu. Ihminen ylläpitää statusta lähes kaikkialla, joskus myös perheen sisällä, ulkopuolisen on mahdotonta tietää millainen ihminen oikeasti on.

Korkea status tuo vauhtisokeutta, se on varma, mutta psykopaattia se ei välttämättä tee.

----------


## vetooo

> Näyttäisi ettei UCI:n voimakaksikolla ole sittenkään mitään pelättävää LA:n suunnalta.
> Voi helvetin helvetti sentään. Toivottavasti olen väärässä.
> Mulla vaan on edelleen sellainen fiilis, että LA kertoo joistain asioista totuuden ja joistain 
> toisista ei. Ehkä tuo UCI:n vetäminen mukaan tähän soppaan on katsottu pyöräilyn tulevaisuuden
> kannalta liian riskaabeliksi.



Vastahan tässä oli juttua, että Armstrong todistaisi UCI:ta vastaan, mutta jättäisi muut ajajat rauhaan.





> _The New York Times_ also indicates that Armstrong plans to testify against UCI – but not against other riders.



Lance Armstrong Admits Doping, and Says He Will Testify Against Cycling Officials - NYTimes.com

To-pe-yönä toteutui vain jälkimmäinen kohta. Hän jätti muut ajajat rauhaan Dr. Ferraria myöten.

----------


## sianluca

[QUOTE=kolistelija;1964717]En välttämättä tekisi Lancesta psykopaattia. Olen nuorempana käynyt melkoisen määrän johtajuutta, ihmistuntemusta ja statusta käsitteleviä kursseja. Näillä kursseilla tuli opittua mitä status tarkoittaa, ei yhteiskunnallisessa tarkoituksessa vaan ryhmässä. Suuremmalla ryhmällä statuksen ylläpito vaatii "isompia" tekoja, sillä ryhmän sisältö ei koskaan ole homogeeninen. Status lähtee siitä että uskot omaan statukseesi, se tavallaan tekee ihmisestä psykopaatin muiden silmissä. Kyse on tavoitteista, ilman niitä status putoaa ryhmässä. Tavoitteiden (olkoon henkilökohtaisia tai ei) ihmisen statusarvo ryhmässä usein muuttuu. Ihminen ylläpitää statusta lähes kaikkialla, joskus myös perheen sisällä, ulkopuolisen on mahdotonta tietää millainen ihminen oikeasti on.


Mehän kaikki tiedämme, että psykopatia liittyy tiettyihin geeneihin, jotka todennäköisesti periytyvät. Amerikkaanhan lähetettiin alunperin siirtolaisiksi rikollisia, jotenka.....

----------


## kolistelija

> Mehän kaikki tiedämme, että psykopatia liittyy tiettyihin geeneihin, jotka todennäköisesti periytyvät. Amerikkaanhan lähetettiin alunperi siirtolaisiksi rikollisia, jotenka.....



Eikös se ole Australia johon rikolliset lähetettiin? Njoo, jätetään tämä tähän..

----------


## StantheMan

Pätkii pahasti kuva ja ääni nyt ja saman teki yöllä Discovery Channellilla. Ja niin kuin minä odotin DC-paita päällä lähetystä  :Irvistys:

----------


## kolistelija

> Pätkii pahasti kuva ja ääni nyt ja saman teki yöllä Discovery Channellilla. Ja niin kuin minä odotin DC-paita päällä lähetystä



Tuo Oprahin oma nettistriimi toimi ilman pienintäkään hikkaa. Suosittelen sitä jos haluaa nähdä toisen osan livenä.

*EDIT:
Näyttää tulevan nyt uusintana... Tuleekohan huomennakin vähän inhimillisempään aikaan uudestaan?

----------


## vetooo

Betsy Andreu ei ollut kovin tyytyväinen Armstrongin vastauksista.

http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/20...ongoprah-invu/

----------


## BONK

Olen 100 %:sen varma, että Lance oli todella hyvin prepattu juristien ja mediakonsulttien toimesta. Siellä on etukäteen harjoiteltu kaikki yksityiskohdat ilmeitä, käsien asentoja ja "reaktioita" myöten, vastauksien sisällöstä puhumattakaan. Älkää nyt hyvät ihmiset vaan menkö retkuun tämän dramatisoidun hömpän edessä, sillä suurin osa asioista jää ja jätetään kertomatta.

Oprahilla on yksi maailman parhaista, ellei peräti paras mediakoneisto ohjelmansa taustalla joten ei todellakaan ole sattumaa, että Lance avautuu juuri hänelle. Yhdessä sovitun kaavan mukaisesti.

----------


## kp63

Eikös tän jeesustelun douppauksesta vois jo lopettaa ja todeta että LA:n huippuvuosina se kuului ammattipyöräilyyn. Ja kyllä ne ilman douppaustakin ois suomen kamaralla olleet ylivoimaisia eli aika kovia anyway. Hyväksykää ihmiset jo tosiasiat. Ja kun kaikki douppas, niin ne oli kaiketi samalla viivalla noin periaatteessa. Rahalla sai vain paremman D-ohjelman, se vähän on ollut epäoikeudenmukaista.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Eikös tän jeesustelun douppauksesta vois jo lopettaa ja todeta että LA:n huippuvuosina se kuului ammattipyöräilyyn. Ja kyllä ne ilman douppaustakin ois suomen kamaralla olleet ylivoimaisia eli aika kovia anyway. Hyväksykää ihmiset jo tosiasiat. Ja kun kaikki douppas, niin ne oli kaiketi samalla viivalla noin periaatteessa. Rahalla sai vain paremman D-ohjelman, se vähän on ollut epäoikeudenmukaista.



+1

----------


## sianluca

Jenkkimeiningistä hyvä yhteenveto elokuvasta "Killing Them Softly": Don't make me laugh. I'm living in America, and in America you're on your own. America's not a country. It's just a business. Now fuckin' pay me.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Eikös tän jeesustelun douppauksesta vois jo lopettaa ja todeta että LA:n huippuvuosina se kuului ammattipyöräilyyn. Ja kyllä ne ilman douppaustakin ois suomen kamaralla olleet ylivoimaisia eli aika kovia anyway. Hyväksykää ihmiset jo tosiasiat. Ja kun kaikki douppas, niin ne oli kaiketi samalla viivalla noin periaatteessa. Rahalla sai vain paremman D-ohjelman, se vähän on ollut epäoikeudenmukaista.



No periaatteessa juu. Mutta ei nyt ehkä sitten kuitenkaan. LA-case on EPO-ajan suurin puhallus ja ansaitsi kyllä tulla julki. Ja kun katson parhaillani haastattelua uusiksi, niin minulla on sellainen olo että paljon jäi kiviä kääntämättä pelkästään Lancen osalta - ja kun ottaa pelotonin 197 muuta pyöräilijää mukaan per vuosi, niin siinä olisi vielä tutkittavaa. Cosi fan tuttin hokeminen ei tee oikeutusta niille, jotka eivät käyttäneet - eivätkä loppujen lopuksi edes lajille. Sitä paitsi, itse 7-kertainen TdF-voittaja tuossa haastattelussa totesi, ettei olisi voinut voittaa kilpailua ilman suoritusta parantavia aineita. Edelleenkin - se voitonmahdollisuus on viety ikuisiksi ajoiksi siltä puhtaalta urheilijalta pois.

----------


## ussaf

Aineet tuli käsiteltyä tyhjentävästi ekan minuutin aikana. Oleellisempaa on, miten, kenelle ja millä hinnalla käyttölupia myydään; kuka myy; ja miten massit liikutellaan. Näistä LA ei tietenkään voinut sanoa mitään.

Lancen osalta rikkomushyödyt on siinä sadan miljoonan kieppeillä. Muiden osallisten suhteen en lähde arvailemaan, mutta merkittävistä summista puhutaan. Ja onhan tässä jotain tosi siistiä, kun Och ja Weisel hoitaa Verdruggenin rahoja. Toivottavasti puvut saa tällä kertaa hommansa tehtyä. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7M71wmwWRo

----------


## Esanssia

> En välttämättä tekisi Lancesta psykopaattia. Olen nuorempana käynyt melkoisen määrän johtajuutta, ihmistuntemusta ja statusta käsitteleviä kursseja. Näillä kursseilla tuli opittua mitä status tarkoittaa, ei yhteiskunnallisessa tarkoituksessa vaan ryhmässä. Suuremmalla ryhmällä statuksen ylläpito vaatii "isompia" tekoja, sillä ryhmän sisältö ei koskaan ole homogeeninen. Status lähtee siitä että uskot omaan statukseesi, se tavallaan tekee ihmisestä psykopaatin muiden silmissä. Kyse on tavoitteista, ilman niitä status putoaa ryhmässä. Tavoitteiden (olkoon henkilökohtaisia tai ei) ihmisen statusarvo ryhmässä usein muuttuu. Ihminen ylläpitää statusta lähes kaikkialla, joskus myös perheen sisällä, ulkopuolisen on mahdotonta tietää millainen ihminen oikeasti on.
> 
> Korkea status tuo vauhtisokeutta, se on varma, mutta psykopaattia se ei välttämättä tee.



Ja kannattaa myös muistaa, että psykopaatti on narsistisen persoonallisuushäiriön äärimmäinen muoto. Psykopaatilla ei ole lainkaan tunteita, mutta narsistilla niitä on vielä hitusen jäljellä.

Narsistisesta persoonallisuushäiriöstä kärsiviä on eri tutkimuksen mukaan 2 - 9% väestöstä, näitä löytyy pari kappaletta myös omasta tuttavapiiristäni. Psykopaatit ovatkin sitten jo huomattavasti harvinaisempia, fiksut yksilöt erittäin korkeassa yhteiskunnallisessa asemassa, kun taas yksinkertaisemmat ovat yleensä telkien takana. Esimerkisi vakavien väkivaltarikosten tekijöistä yli 50% on psykopaatteja.

Mitä tulee Lanceen, niin toki hänellä saattaa olla paljon narsistisia piirteitä, mutta persoonallisuushäiriöistä se ei silti välttämättä vielä hänestä tee. Lehdistön ja median kautta arviointi kun on hieman hankalaa.

----------


## xtrainer80

Odotan nimimerkki Kunde Svaanin kommentteja. Oliko se Lance puhdas vai eikö ollut?

----------


## dirtyrider

> Tuo Oprahin oma nettistriimi toimi ilman pienintäkään hikkaa. Suosittelen sitä jos haluaa nähdä toisen osan livenä.
> 
> *EDIT:
> Näyttää tulevan nyt uusintana... Tuleekohan huomennakin vähän inhimillisempään aikaan uudestaan?



Ei näytä toimivan nuo videoklipit.

Unfortunately this video is not currently available in your country or region. We apologize for the inconvenience.  
Read more: http://www.oprah.com/own/Lance-Armst...#ixzz2IJ8oDAzR

----------


## EsaJ

Tämähän oli tapa taas rahastaa tunnustuksella, mutta kumpi tuli ensin, tarve tunnustaa, vai tarve saada rahaa? Tuskin ilmaiseksi Ophrahissa tunnusti, kun saman ois voinu tehdä lehdistötiedotteella, think about that.....

----------


## kolistelija

> Ei näytä toimivan nuo videoklipit.
> 
> Unfortunately this video is not currently available in your country or region. We apologize for the inconvenience.  
> Read more: http://www.oprah.com/own/Lance-Armst...#ixzz2IJ8oDAzR



Sulla on väärä sivu. Oprah Winfrey Network antaa kaikille kansallisuudesta riippumatta, mutta vain livenä (ja heti perään tuli uusinta..): http://ownspecial.oprah.com/lancearmstrong.html

----------


## PeeHoo

Kiitos striimilinkeistä, näkyi sängyssä iPadillä hienosti!

----------


## Plus

Haastattelu on täyttä paskaa, Lancehan on tunnetusti valehtelija, kuka sitä muka uskoo. Näyttäkää mulle yksikin positiivinen testitulos niin uskon... Lance on puhdas, sanon minä!!  :Vink:

----------


## Highlander

Hamekangasta perkele!!

----------


## lansive

> Vastahan tässä oli juttua, että Armstrong todistaisi UCI:ta vastaan, mutta jättäisi muut ajajat rauhaan.
> 
> Lance Armstrong Admits Doping, and Says He Will Testify Against Cycling Officials - NYTimes.com
> 
> To-pe-yönä toteutui vain jälkimmäinen kohta. Hän jätti muut ajajat rauhaan Dr. Ferraria myöten.



Ei kaikkea kerralla, vaan vähitellen. Nyt tuli tunnustus - kun aika on kypsä Lance hakee sovitusta teolleen tökkäämällä isoja poikia tikulla silmään. Muita ajajia vastaan todistamatta jättämällä saadaan reilun miehen maine ja pidetään vanha työnantaja tyytyväisenä.

----------


## Timi

Itselläni särähti korvaan tuo Betsy Andreuta koskenut kommentti. Kierellen ja kaarrellen (ja peläten korvausvaatimuksia?), totesi:"I never called her fat!" Ööh, lopetetaanko se paskan puhuminen ja pitäydytään asiassa.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

> ...jotenkin
> vaan tuntuu siltä, ettei LA pysty vieläkään avautumaan täydellisesti ja tunnustamaan aivan kaikkea...
> ...Sille kyllä tuntuu, että joutuu koko ajan taistelemaan, ettei
> murtuisi täysin ja kertoisi aivan kaikkea.



Itselleni jäi kyllä sellainen kuva, ettei Lancen tapauksessa ole kyse siitä, ettei mies pystyisi avautumaan tai meinaisi murtua. Lance on vain puhdas pelimies ja vielä luonteeltaan omalaatuinen sellainen. Hän laskee kylmän viileästi, mikä missäkin tilanteessa on kannattavinta. Nyt oli kertynyt niin suuri määrä raskauttavia todisteita, että oli taktisesti parasta tunnustaa - ei tietysti kaikkea mitä voisi tunnustaa, vaan lakimiesten kanssa ennalta pohditut osat. Ei Lance mitään oikeasti kadu tai ole pahoillaan kenenkään puolesta.

Saa sitten nähdä, kääntyykö Lance amerikkalaisen ns. suuren enemmistön mielissä sankariksi.

Oprah kyllä hakkasi useimmat suomalaiset tv-toimittajat 6-0. Selkeästi muotoiltuja kysymyksiä ja jos vastauksessa jäi jotain tulkinnanvaraa, heti perään tarkentava jatkokysymys. Haastattelun alun kyllä-ei-kysymyssarjalla paalutettiin selkeät suuntaviivat koko ohjelman loppuosalle. No juu, Oprahilla on tietysti tukenaan melkoinen taustatiimi, mutta ei hän itsekään mikään turha julkkis ole, vaan ainakin tämän haastattelun perusteella kovan luokan ammattilainen.

----------


## Rommeli

Vielä kun tuon yhden Jeesuksen joku narauttaisi...

Takuulla puhdas LeMond @Cyclingnews.com 18.1.2012

----------


## NHB

> Lance on vain puhdas pelimies ja vielä luonteeltaan omalaatuinen sellainen. Hän laskee kylmän viileästi, mikä missäkin tilanteessa on kannattavinta. Nyt oli kertynyt niin suuri määrä raskauttavia todisteita, että oli taktisesti parasta tunnustaa - ei tietysti kaikkea mitä voisi tunnustaa, vaan lakimiesten kanssa ennalta pohditut osat. Ei Lance mitään oikeasti kadu tai ole pahoillaan kenenkään puolesta.



Ei kai laskelmointi ole erityisen omalaatuista...

Miksi Lance katuisi jotain? Kai hän voi syystäkin olla uraansa ja ansiohinsa varsin tyytyväinen. Jos vertaa siihen vaihtoehtoon, että nyt voisi ylpeillä sillä, ettei ole koskaan lääkeaineita vetänyt, niin tuskinpa tosiaan kaduttaa. Valittu polku aiheuttaa paheksuntaa fillarifoorumilla, mutta vaihtoehtoinen polku ei olisi edes johtanut fillarifoorumille.

----------


## lansive

> Itselleni jäi kyllä sellainen kuva, ettei Lancen tapauksessa ole kyse siitä, ettei mies pystyisi avautumaan tai meinaisi murtua. Lance on vain puhdas pelimies ja vielä luonteeltaan omalaatuinen sellainen. Hän laskee kylmän viileästi, mikä missäkin tilanteessa on kannattavinta. Nyt oli kertynyt niin suuri määrä raskauttavia todisteita, että oli taktisesti parasta tunnustaa - ei tietysti kaikkea mitä voisi tunnustaa, vaan lakimiesten kanssa ennalta pohditut osat. Ei Lance mitään oikeasti kadu tai ole pahoillaan kenenkään puolesta.



Eli ei poikkea mitenkään muista huippu-urheilijoista. Jos nyt vaikka vertaa suomalaisiin hiihtäjiin, jotka kärysivät ihan ilman maailmaa syleileviä todisteita, niin eipä sieltäkään mitään täydellistä tunnustusta tullut. Vain välttämätön kerrottiin. Suksimiehet vain eivät osanneet tätä mediapeliä sillä tavalla kuin suuressa maailmassa pitäisi.

----------


## Indurain

Alkava kausi jää ikävästi varjoon, Lancen suurimmaksi saavutukseksi jää 98 voitettu Luxenburgin ympäri-ajo?
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lance_Armstrong

----------


## PatilZ

> Odotan nimimerkki Kunde Svaanin kommentteja. Oliko se Lance puhdas vai eikö ollut?



Eiks nää ole turhia? 

Mä en ole itse koskaan uskonut Lancen puhtauteen, mutta sen sijaan Basson ja Sastren kylläkin. Basson ulostulo oli kova paikka, enkä oikeasti enää ole pitkiin aikoihin uskonut hänen viralliseen selitykseen. Ja nyt kun kaikki paska tulee (onneksi) esille, on hyvin vaikea uskoa, että Sastre olsi pystynyt puhtaana kamppailemaan tasapäisesti, kun kaikki muut satsitteli. Miksi pyörittää veistä foorumilaisen haavassa, kun oma idoli osoittautuukin joksikin aivan muuksi.

Eli josko jooko?

----------


## Markku Liitiä

>Lansive

Jep, osittain kyllä. Sekä Lancea että suomalaisia suksimiehiä pelkästään median välityksellä seuranneena väittäisin, että Lancen luonne/pään sisärakenne poikkeaa normaalista/keskiverrosta enemmän kuin Suomen sivakoijilla. Kun en ole psykiatri, en osaa sanoa onko Lance psykopaatti, narsisti, vai jotain muuta.

Suomalaishiihtäjien täydelliseen tunnustushaluun vaikuttanee se, että he eivät halua samalla käräyttää kavereitaan. Jos kovin avoimeksi ryhtyisi, ei siltä voisi varmaan välttyä.

----------


## majis

> Alkava kausi jää ikävästi varjoon, Lancen suurimmaksi saavutukseksi jää 98 voitettu Luxenburgin ympäri-ajo?
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lance_Armstrong



Nostan kyllä maailmanmestaruuden 1993 ton Luxemburgin ympäriajon yläpuolelle.

----------


## Lasol

> Vaikka alun suoran aineiden käytön tunnustuksen missasin, niin jotenkin
> vaan tuntuu siltä, ettei LA pysty vieläkään avautumaan täydellisesti ja tunnustamaan aivan kaikkea.
> On tainnut aika tarkkaan kuunnella lakimiesarmeijansa korvaan kuiskuttelua.
> Jotenkin sellainen fiilis että käsijarru on koko ajan päällä.
> Sille kyllä tuntuu, että *joutuu koko ajan taistelemaan, ettei
> murtuisi täysin ja kertoisi aivan kaikkea*.
> Ja samperi että taattuun amerikkalsienn tapaan mainoskatkoja riittää!
> PS. Tuohon LA:n väitteeseen että tuli 2009 podiumille TdF puhtaana en jaksa vaan uskoa...




Murtuisi? Lance pelaa kokoajan. Tunnusti ne mitkä oli 'pakko'. Ei tosiaan kadu mitään niinkun jo todettu. Pidät Lancea liian humaanina ja inhimillisenä IMO. Ei kertonut kaikkea. 2009 luomu? Ei. LA: "I'm not a fan of the UCI" Niinno miksi maksoit niille rahaa jos ei olis hyvää pataa? Ei kovin moni aktiiviammattilaispyöräilijä kuitenkaan maksele liitolle isoja summia. Ihan ankka koko homma. Tunnusti välttämättömät.

KP: Varmasti valtaosa TdF pääjoukosta käytti satsia, varsinkin Lancen ekan 3 tourivoiton vuosina. Silti mielestäni asiaa ei voi hyväksyä sillä että 'näin oli tapana tehdä silloin' tai että 'muutkin teki'. Myöskin se että douppaaminen meni joillain överiksi, Esim perfuorocarbon, siis vedettiin satsia kuolemaa uhmaten, on epäreilua. Ei kaikki halua uhmata sitä kuolemaa. Myös verensiirto on riskaabelia. EPOhan on (ymmärtääkseni) oikein käytettynä (melko)vaaratonta.

Niin ja KP. Ei Lance olis luomuna Joona Laukkaa vieny.. Siis jos suomipojalla olis ollu vitamiinipurkit ojossa!

----------


## ussaf

> Vielä kun tuon yhden Jeesuksen joku narauttaisi...
> 
> Takuulla puhdas LeMond @Cyclingnews.com 18.1.2012



Itse pidän todennäköisenä että wikileaks-aikana joku puhuu varmasti jos puhuttavaa on. Nythän se nähtiin. CN:n Clinicillä on monta ketjua aiheesta. 

2009?

----------


## BONK

> Mihinkä retkuun tässä nyt on vaarana mennä?
> Lance oli petturi, paatunut petturi, joka lopulta oikeutetusti paljastui.



Tuosta viimeisestä lauseesta olemme harvinaisen yhtä mieltä. Lance "tunnustaa" kaiken harjoitellusti ja ammattimaisesti, eikä täälläkään näytä puuttuvan ymmärtäjiä jotka kuvittelevat miehen nyt tyhjentäneen pajatsonsa tai olevan vihdoin rehellinen. On ihan eri asia "tunnustaa" etukäteen sovitun käsikirjoituksen mukaisesti kuin kunnon ristikuulustelussa.

Narsisti/psykopaatti/... diagnoosien tekijät voivat tunkea ne... satulalaukkuunsa ja aloittaa menestyksekkään nettibisneksen, jossa myydään telepatiadiagnooseja mediassa kirjoitetun/nähdyn perustella  :Hymy:

----------


## jannevaro

Sympaattisin juttu oli se kun Lance myönsi että dopingohjelma oli ammattimaisesti toteutettu ja fiksu, mutta ei yhtä iso kuin itä-Saksan douppas 70- ja 80-luvulla.

"It was definitely professional," he said. "It was definitely smart, if  you can call it that but it was very conservative, very risk averse,  very aware ... that one race mattered for me. But to say that the  program was bigger than the East German doping program in the 80s, 70s  and 80s, that's not true."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lanc...d-blood-doping

----------


## rhubarb

Hee, hupaisaa vääntöä. Kaikki douppaavat. Ja ovat doupanneet. Vaikka kukaan tällä hetkellä ei enää douppaisi (LOLZ), heillä on edelleen etu niiltä ajoilta jolloin pystyivät treenaamaan satseissa.

----------


## robink

> Hee, hupaisaa vääntöä. Kaikki douppaavat. Ja ovat doupanneet. Vaikka kukaan tällä hetkellä ei enää douppaisi (LOLZ), heillä on edelleen etu niiltä ajoilta jolloin pystyivät treenaamaan satseissa.



Jep, paremmilla satseilla saa paljon hrlpommin kehitettyä esim hermotusta..

----------


## Jake_Kona

Aika avoin oli koko haastattelun ajan. Niin vaikeaa se kuitenkin oli, että piti miettiä sanojaan. Yleensä se on vaikeinta silloin kun on paljon seliteltävää ja hävettää samalla suunnattomasti. 
Joskus puhuin huippu-urheilijan kovettuneesta ulkokuoresta, mutta se oli nyt poissa. Lancelle toden puhuminen on vaikeaa ja kurkkua ahdistaa. 
Hieno haastattelu

----------


## xtrainer80

> Eiks nää ole turhia?



No joo, ehkä, mutta ei vain voinut vastustaa kiusausta kun muistelee kaverin kommentteja.





> Kuin pitkään pitää odottaa että Lance todistetaan käyttäneensoosia? Oon nyt odottanut palttiarallaa yli 10 vuotta jo sitä positiivista tulostamutta kun ei niin ei :-)
> Joo, mulle yhtä tyhjän kanssa jos jotku nykyiset tyhjätaskuiset deekut janistit käy purkamassa angstiaan lehdille taikka telkkuasemille.








> Comebacki epäonnistunut kun touri jäi voittamatta? Voi kiesus!Ukko lähes 40 vuoden ikäisenä nousee poodiumille pitkän tauon jälkeen. Jatäällä ***** lätistään jotain olemattomia dopingsontaa..missä se vitunpositiivinen näyte on??????????????? Oon odottanu 10 vuotta? Ei kuulu!?
> 
> Mä ainakin odotan mielenkiinnolla milloin seuraavan kerran noustaan poodiumilletourilla tuon ikäisenä. Ja senkin tourin voitti Contador joka KÄRÄHTIseuraavana vuonna..eat my fucking shit!








> Totta turiset. Vitun noloa Tylerin kannalta kun se kärähti siinädopingtestissä







> Lancella +500 negatiivistä testutulosta
> 
> Miettikääpä sitä kun menette illalla nukkumaan








> Ei Lance ehi tuhlata aikaansa nisteihin ja juoppohin kun se tekeehyväntekeväisyystyötä.
> 
> Miettikääpä sitä ku menette illalla goisaamaan








> Oli muuten hieno suoritus Lancelta tuo kun lähes 40 vuotiaananousi vielä tourilla poodiumille. Contadorin voiton arvo yhtä tyhjän kanssa kuukko oli jo silloin jo niin sooseissa ettei mitään tolkkua. Vittuako se vieläkilpailee vuoden Girossa? Kivellä päähän tuollaista huijaria ja kakkua päälle.




Mutta joo, ei varsinaisesti liity päivän asiaan, joten siitä pahoittelut.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

> Aika avoin oli koko haastattelun ajan. Niin vaikeaa se kuitenkin oli, että piti miettiä sanojaan. Yleensä se on vaikeinta silloin kun on paljon seliteltävää ja hävettää samalla suunnattomasti. 
> Joskus puhuin huippu-urheilijan kovettuneesta ulkokuoresta, mutta se oli nyt poissa. Lancelle toden puhuminen on vaikeaa ja kurkkua ahdistaa. 
> Hieno haastattelu



Noh, noh. Ihan yhtä vilpittömältä Lance minusta näytti vuoden 2005 kuulustelupätkissä, joissa se puhui täysin päinvastaista kuin nyt.

----------


## Timi

> Noh, noh. Ihan yhtä vilpittömältä Lance minusta näytti vuoden 2005 kuulustelupätkissä, joissa se puhui täysin päinvastaista kuin nyt.



On muuten todella mielenkiintoista katsoa noita vanhoja pätkiä youtubesta. Etenkin se lehdistötilaisuus, missä Lance "kyykyttää"  Paul Kimmagea. Todella vakuuttava. Vaatii melkoista pokkaa.

----------


## Fuuga

> Aika avoin oli koko haastattelun ajan. Niin vaikeaa se kuitenkin oli, että piti miettiä sanojaan. Yleensä se on vaikeinta silloin kun on paljon seliteltävää ja hävettää samalla suunnattomasti. 
> Joskus puhuin huippu-urheilijan kovettuneesta ulkokuoresta, mutta se oli nyt poissa. Lancelle toden puhuminen on vaikeaa ja kurkkua ahdistaa. 
> Hieno haastattelu



Katin kontit! Mielestäni non-verbaalinen kommunikointi puhui koko ajan kontrolloidusta puhumisesta ja tarkasta harkinnasta. Ja itseasiassa olen sitä mieltä, että Oprahista paistoi sama harjoiteltu kuvio.

----------


## kolistelija

> Katin kontit! Mielestäni non-verbaalinen kommunikointi puhui koko ajan kontrolloidusta puhumisesta ja tarkasta harkinnasta. Ja itseasiassa olen sitä mieltä, että Oprahista paistoi sama harjoiteltu kuvio.



+1

Kyllä sen huomasi kun tuli sellainen harmiton kyssäri johon Lance vastasi rennosti. Muuten oli kyllä aika valmiiksi pureskellun oloista ja ilme muuttui tuimaksi kun oli hankalampi kyssäri.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Ei sitä katsetta voi harjoitella. Lancen silmistä näki, että hänet oli viime kk ja viikkojen aikana ajettu nurkkaan. Ja kun ajajana on koko maailma ( niin ehkä hänestä tuntui) ei hän enää voi taistella. Siinä katseessa oli myös luovuttamista. Sosiopaattinen ihminen olisi samassa tilanteessa hykerrellyt tyytyväisyyttään miten "nyt viedään tyhmiä kahville"

----------


## EsaJ

Kuten sanottua, jos se ois halunnu tunnustaa syyllisyyden tunnoissaan, miksi valitsi just Oprahissa. Siksi, joska Oprah tarvitsi Lancea saamaan giganttiset mainostulot ja katsojamäärät, joista hyötyi myös Lance rahalisesti. Tarkkaan valittu, mitä kysytään ja mitä vastataan, eikä kysytä muuta, kuin ollaan sovittu. Erittäin harjoitellun oloinen tapahtuma.

Toiset pystyvät kääntämään tällaisetkin asiat kultakaivoksiksi itselleen.

----------


## samooja

Amerikkalaiset pilaa ahneuspäissään kaiken kivan. Ajakoot huumeralliaan omalla mantereella.

----------


## majis

Tuhma Lance

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kuinka paljon doupingkeskostelu ja -tarkkailu lisääntyivät suomessa sen jälkeen kun salkku unohtui huolttikselle. Tästä lähtee vyöry.

----------


## Fuuga

> Ei sitä katsetta voi harjoitella. Lancen silmistä näki, että hänet oli viime kk ja viikkojen aikana ajettu nurkkaan. Ja kun ajajana on koko maailma ( niin ehkä hänestä tuntui) ei hän enää voi taistella. Siinä katseessa oli myös luovuttamista. Sosiopaattinen ihminen olisi samassa tilanteessa hykerrellyt tyytyväisyyttään miten "nyt viedään tyhmiä kahville"



Minulla tuli noista silmistä ensimmäisenä intuitiona mieleen vain jännitys tai keskittyminen. Ne aiheuttavat myös silmien vuotamista. Sellaisia tahdottomia lihasliikkeitä naamalla, joita aiheutuu esim. yrityksistä pidättää spontaania itkunpyrskähdyksiä en ollut näkevinäni.
Lancen sosiopatiaan en ota kantaa, mutta sen tiedän, että narsisti pystyy olemaan erittäin vakuuttava ja pelaamaan juuri niitä rooleja joita tilanteessa tarvitsee.
Mutta nämähän ovat vain mitä kukin näkee ja mielipiteitä niiden perusteella. Toisen housuihin hyppääminen on vaikeaa ellei mahdotonta.

----------


## Samuli-1

> Ei sitä katsetta voi harjoitella. Lancen silmistä näki, että hänet oli viime kk ja viikkojen aikana ajettu nurkkaan. Ja kun ajajana on koko maailma ( niin ehkä hänestä tuntui) ei hän enää voi taistella. Siinä katseessa oli myös luovuttamista. Sosiopaattinen ihminen olisi samassa tilanteessa hykerrellyt tyytyväisyyttään miten "nyt viedään tyhmiä kahville"



Mun mielestä just sosiopaattinen ihminen esittää roolinsa uskottavasti, eikä mitään hykertele, koska roolissaan omat valheet on vallitseva totuus. Kuitenki ku tunne-elämä on aika heikonlaista, katumus ja pahoillaan olo on lähinnä opittuja malleja, ei aitoja olotiloja. En nähny viel koko haastattuelua, mut niissä pätkissä mitä näin, MUN mielestä kehonkieli ja kommentit oli kyl niin ennalta suunniteltuja ja väkinäisiä, kun nyt vaan voi olla.

Did it feel wrong?"No," Armstrong replied. "Scary.""Did you feel bad about it?" Winfrey pressed him."No," he said. "Even scarier.""Did you feel in any way that you were cheating?""No," Armstrong paused. "Scariest."

Esim. yo. pätkä kuulosti niin väkinäiseltä ja jonku nokkelan tyypin keksimältä, et tuli vähä oksennuksen maku suuhun. Tuo harkittu tauko ennen ku sano scariest.. phyit.. Sinänsä oon kyl vähä pettyny, ettei Lance vetäny tiukkaa uhrikorttia, oksentanu  nimiä ulos ja syytäny kaikkea esim. UCI:n ja järjestelmän niskoille. Varmasti haluaa pitää hyvän jätkän rippeet yllä olematta vasikoimatta, mutta oishan tuossa aika hyvän marttyyriyden ainekset ollu koossa myös..

Lance on mulle edelleen pyöräilysankari, koska se oli aikansa paras Tourilla, mut ihmisenä ja julkisuuden henkilönä.. No, sanotaan, että kierolla tavalla erittäin mielenkiintoinen, mut en haluais omaan lähipiiriini.

----------


## UKK

> Vaikka kukaan tällä hetkellä ei enää douppaisi (LOLZ), heillä on edelleen etu niiltä ajoilta jolloin pystyivät treenaamaan satseissa.



Hyvin sanottu.

----------


## Esko

> Vaikka kukaan tällä hetkellä ei enää douppaisi (LOLZ), heillä on edelleen etu niiltä ajoilta jolloin pystyivät treenaamaan satseissa.



 Heillä on toisaalta myös kokemus siitä, että vaikka treenaisivat yhtä kovaa ja äärirajoilla kuin ennenkin, eivät enää koskaan tule kokemaan sitä vauhtia ja lentoa mitä kokivat "lääkepöllyssä". Koko ajan puhtaana treenanneet taas tulevat kuin haukat takaa voittaakseen aikaisemmat kärkimiehet. Ei varmaan tarvinne miettiä, kumman ryhmän sisällä motivaatio on korkeammalla.

 (Siis siinä hypoteettisessa tilanteessa, että laji olisi nyt puhdas.)

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jostain brittifoorumilta luettua: Iso asiahan tässä ei kuitenkaan ole Lance vaan se miten se ei koskaan jäänyt testeissä kiinni".

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Lancehan totesi haastattelussa mm. että alkuun EPOa ei testattu (tai pystytty testaamaan) lainkaan ja toisekseen doping-testejä tehtiin vain kisoissa. Kun biopassit ja kotiovelle/harjoitusleirille tuppaavat testaajat tulivat kuvioihin, homma vaikeutui.

Mielenkiintoista tietysti, ettei kertaakaan sattunut ns. vahinkoa, siis laskettu aineiden testeissä näkymisaikaa pieleen. Siihen, että Lance olisi lahjonut kaikki testilabrat ja suuren joukon muita testauksen kanssa tekemisissä olevia, en jaksa uskoa.

----------


## haedon

> ...Tunnusti ne mitkä oli 'pakko'...



Joo, tuossahan jäi vielä avoimeksi aika ennen vuotta -95. Muistaakseni todistajan mukaan syöpätutkimuksissa oli lääkärille kerrottu että ennen sairastumista oli jo vedetty kasvuhormonia yms. Niiltä vuosilta ei ole näytteitä vielä säilötty, joten  ei voi jäädä kiinni enää eikä siis kannata tunnustaa.

----------


## apuajaja

> Mielenkiintoista tietysti, ettei kertaakaan sattunut ns. vahinkoa, siis laskettu aineiden testeissä näkymisaikaa pieleen. Siihen, että Lance olisi lahjonut kaikki testilabrat ja suuren joukon muita testauksen kanssa tekemisissä olevia, en jaksa uskoa.



Näinhän itse asiassa ilmeisesti tapahtui Sveitsin ympäriajossa 2001, josta todistajat (mm Hamilton) kertoivat, että Lance oli rehvastellut joukkuekavereilleen että käry kävi mutta hän hoiti sen pois UCI:n kanssa. Todisteita tarinan tueksi on mm LA:n ja Bryuneelin käynti UCI:n pääkonttorilla ja LA:n tekemä rahansiirto UCI:lle. 

Tämä on yksittäinen isoin kysymys koko vyyhdessä sillä tämän auki perkaaminen ja todeksi osoittautuminen tarkoittaisi että

- UCI tiesi LA:n dopingohjelmasta
- UCI ei tehnyt mitään tämän tiedon pohjalta
- UCI otti lahjuksia dopingrikkomukseen syyllistyneeltä.

----------


## Raikku

Tuohon että psykopaatti tai ei(tms häiriöinen), niin jopa jenkeissäkin on mielipiteitä siitä kuinka huono ihminen LA loppujen lopuksi on.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/lance-a...3Rpb25z;_ylv=3

----------


## erkkk

Maaliskuussa 2009 tais olla vähän täpärällä kun piti päästä yllätystestaajaa hetkeksi piiloon.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

En tiedä millä lisäaineilla ajoi, mutta olihan Lance kyllä ennen doping kausiaan kova jo vuonna 1993 mm. Oslon MM- kisoissa voittaessaan, olin itse paikalla katsomossa norjalais villatakki päällä norjalaisessa paskakelissä. Katsokaa muut poissaolleet vaikka Juutuubista.

----------


## HallinenK

Muistaakseni hän kommentoi et "mitä tahansa hän sanoo eivät kaikki häntä usko koska hänen uskottavuutensa on mennyt". Hyvin epätarkka lainaus 
Hän on oikeassa

----------


## Lasol

> Näinhän itse asiassa ilmeisesti tapahtui Sveitsin ympäriajossa 2001, josta todistajat (mm Hamilton) kertoivat, että Lance oli rehvastellut joukkuekavereilleen että käry kävi mutta hän hoiti sen pois UCI:n kanssa. Todisteita tarinan tueksi on mm LA:n ja Bryuneelin käynti UCI:n pääkonttorilla ja LA:n tekemä rahansiirto UCI:lle. 
> 
> Tämä on yksittäinen isoin kysymys koko vyyhdessä sillä tämän auki perkaaminen ja todeksi osoittautuminen tarkoittaisi että
> 
> *- UCI tiesi LA:n dopingohjelmasta
> - UCI ei tehnyt mitään tämän tiedon pohjalta
> - UCI otti lahjuksia dopingrikkomukseen syyllistyneeltä.*



Tätä olisin halunnut avattavan. Taisiis kokonaan selvitettävän. Sillä ei ole niin väliä että valehteli olleensa luomu comebackissa, tai sillä, mitä teki ennen säkkisyöpää. Ne ovat vaan historiaa eivätkä vaikuta tulevaan. Toi UCI -case vaikuttaisi tulevaan. Tekisi hyvää nimittäin kv liitolle...

Liitiä: Ferrari oli Lancen d-lekuri. Paras alallaan. Tottakai ne tiesi mikä on 'glowtime', amatöörit kämmää tälläsissä. v2001 sveitsi käry oli toki amatöörivirhe Ferrarilta, myönnän. Toki vuosi 2001 oli ensimmäinen jolloin EPOa pystyttiin testaamaan.

----------


## kukavaa

ihmeellisen kirkasotsaista porukkaa. onhan se jo elokuvista tuttua, että hämärähommien tiimoilta ei tunnusteta mitään, eikä vasikoida.

----------


## Lasol

> En tiedä millä lisäaineilla ajoi, mutta olihan Lance kyllä *ennen doping kausiaan* kova jo vuonna 1993 mm. Oslon MM- kisoissa voittaessaan, olin itse paikalla katsomossa norjalais villatakki päällä norjalaisessa paskakelissä. Katsokaa muut poissaolleet vaikka Juutuubista.



EPO, kortisooni, testo, HGH, steroidit. Hyvin ajettu joo..

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Alkujaan tämän lähetti *Markku Liitiä*  
                  Mielenkiintoista tietysti, ettei kertaakaan  sattunut ns. vahinkoa, siis laskettu aineiden testeissä näkymisaikaa  pieleen. Siihen, että Lance olisi lahjonut kaikki testilabrat ja suuren  joukon muita testauksen kanssa tekemisissä olevia, en jaksa uskoa.






> Näinhän itse asiassa ilmeisesti tapahtui Sveitsin ympäriajossa 2001, josta todistajat (mm Hamilton) kertoivat, että Lance oli rehvastellut joukkuekavereilleen että käry kävi mutta hän hoiti sen pois UCI:n kanssa. Todisteita tarinan tueksi on mm LA:n ja Bryuneelin käynti UCI:n pääkonttorilla ja LA:n tekemä rahansiirto UCI:lle.



Sveitsin ympäriajon kähmintähän oli yksi harvoja asioita, jotka Lance ohjelmassa kiisti. Rahansiirron UCI:lle Lance taas selitti johtuneen siitä, että UCI pyysi häneltä lahjoitusta dopingin vastaiseen työhön ja hän rahamiehenä hyväntahtoisesti maksoi. Näin siis Lance telsussa, totuudesta en tiedä.

Scary-scarier-scariest-huomio, jonka joku (Samuli-1, viesti 1765) aiemmin esitti, on hyvä. Itseltäni meni aamulla unenpöpperössä telkkarin ääressä vähän ohi, että harvempi pystyy tuollaista lauserakennetta hatustaan vetäisemään ilman ennakkoharjoittelua. Vaikka aiemmin kehaisinkin Oprahia, olisi tietysti kiva tietää mitä etukäteen sovittiin, saiko Lance kaikki kysymykset ennakkoon syynättäväkseen, mitä matskusta jätettiin leikkausvaiheessa pois, moneenko kertaan vastauksia on otettu uusiksi yms.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Lancehan on jäävuoren huippu koko doping-pelleilylle - hänen tapauksessaan toki ammattiurheilussa todennäköisesti kaikkein pisimmälle vietynä kusetuksena. Kun on kyse todellisesta maailmanlaajuisesta ammattiurheilulajista (ei siis suunnistus tms. kotimaiset pikkulajit), tämä on päivän tilanne. Muissa pienissä lajeissa, kuten esim. jääkiekko on sama ongelma ammattilaiskehissä. Tältä pohjalta nuorisolle esikuvia rakentamaan.

----------


## rhubarb

> Lancehan on jäävuoren huippu koko doping-pelleilylle - hänen tapauksessaan toki ammattiurheilussa todennäköisesti kaikkein pisimmälle vietynä kusetuksena. Kun on kyse todellisesta maailmanlaajuisesta ammattiurheilulajista (ei siis suunnistus tms. kotimaiset pikkulajit), tämä on päivän tilanne. Muissa pienissä lajeissa, kuten esim. jääkiekko on sama ongelma ammattilaiskehissä. Tältä pohjalta nuorisolle esikuvia rakentamaan.



Tätäkään ihan kokonaan allekirjoita. Ongelma ei ole douppaus, vaan sen piilottelu.

Mun mielestä on täysin turhaa ja sattumanvaraista vetää viivoja johonkin tiettyyn kohtaan ihmisen ‘luonnolliseen’ suorituskykyyn—ja erityisesti että se olisi jotenkin mielenkiintoista muuten kuin kuriositeettinä (eihän se ole reilua muutenkaan, koska kaikki eivät aloita samalta geenipohjalta). Ammattiurheilu on muutenkin jotenkin täysin fantastinen käsite…ennemmin itse näkisin sen kuin formuloina, eli terveydenhuollon testisirkuksena. EPOa ja steroideja kaikille turvallisissa rajoissa.

Ja sitten takaisin kirkasotsasteluun.

----------


## erkkk

http://www.bikeraceinfo.com/worlds/wrld1993.html 
Ei tuota listaa tarvi paljoa katsella kun herää ajatus siitä että ehkä Indurain sittenkin voitti Tourinsa ilman Epoa, kerta lancekin pystyi voittamaan MM-kilpailut puhtaana.
Myös Olaf-setä kuului siihen Itä-saksan sporttisiipeen jossa ei ikuna vedetty aineita. 
Museuuwin heikkous kilpailussa selittynee sillä että kierroksen varrella oli eläinlääkäriasema, jossa Johan-sedän piti käydä tsekkaamassa hauvaansa joka kierroksella.
Maurizio-setä olisi muuten ajanut Lancen kiinni, mutta takaraivossa painoi edelleen se pari viikkoa aikaisemmin annettu positiivinen Dopingnäyte, jonka setä Conconi oli kyennyt suhteillaan lakaisemaan maton alle. Pallilla joutuisi varmaan pissalle ja Mauriziolla ei pissattanut.

Ei siinä mitään, hieno voitto.

----------


## Lasol

> Tätäkään ihan kokonaan allekirjoita. Ongelma ei ole douppaus, vaan sen piilottelu.
> 
> Mun mielestä on täysin turhaa ja sattumanvaraista vetää viivoja johonkin tiettyyn kohtaan ihmisen ‘luonnolliseen’ suorituskykyyn—ja erityisesti että se olisi jotenkin mielenkiintoista muuten kuin kuriositeettinä (eihän se ole reilua muutenkaan, koska kaikki eivät aloita samalta geenipohjalta). Ammattiurheilu on muutenkin jotenkin täysin fantastinen käsite…ennemmin itse näkisin sen kuin formuloina, eli terveydenhuollon testisirkuksena. *EPOa ja steroideja kaikille turvallisissa rajoissa*.
> 
> Ja sitten takaisin kirkasotsasteluun.



Mites ajattelit valvonnan suoritettavan?

----------


## apuajaja

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti *Markku Liitiä*  
> 
> 
> 
> Sveitsin ympäriajon kähmintähän oli yksi harvoja asioita, jotka Lance ohjelmassa kiisti. Rahansiirron UCI:lle Lance taas selitti johtuneen siitä, että UCI pyysi häneltä lahjoitusta dopingin vastaiseen työhön ja hän rahamiehenä hyväntahtoisesti maksoi. Näin siis Lance telsussa, totuudesta en tiedä.



Tämän asian kiistäminen vain osoittaa sen, että "Lancen tunnustus" päätettiin lopulta rajata siihen mikä pystyttäisiin jo muutenkin todistamaan ja tarkoitus oli vetää huomio itseen ja pois isoista pojista. Toivottavasti tämä ei jää nyt tähän ja kuviteltaisiin että pöytä on putsattu. Toivottavasti tutkinta laajenee UCI:iin mahdollisimman pikaisesti, ihan vaan pyöräilyn uskottavuuden kannalta.

----------


## lansive

> Tämän asian kiistäminen vain osoittaa sen, että "Lancen tunnustus" päätettiin lopulta rajata siihen mikä pystyttäisiin jo muutenkin todistamaan ja tarkoitus oli vetää huomio itseen ja pois isoista pojista.



Itseään vastaan ei tarvitse todistaa edes lakimiesten ihmemaassa. Tunnustuksen yhtenä motiivina on varmasti toivo tonkimisen loppumisesta, mutta ei kai USADA ole ihan heti periksi antamassa.

Kuka teistä menisi tunnustamaan nekin rötökset, joista ei ole jäänyt kiinni?

----------


## rjrm

En ole nähnyt haastattelua. Kannattaako edes katsoa, vai joko se ydin on tässä tiivistett? Ymmärsin, että ensi yönä olisi luvassa jotakin lisää.

Onko mitään toiveita, että kakka osuisi tuulettiimeen oikein kunnolla, ja saataisiin selvyys UCI:n osuudesta sotkuun?

----------


## Two-Shoes

Löytyykö toi haastattelu jostain toimivana pätkänä? Kävi hyytyminen aamuyöllä niin jäi suorana katsomatta, eikä jaksais illan discovery uusintaa odotella..

----------


## haedon

> ...Kuka teistä menisi tunnustamaan nekin rötökset, joista ei ole jäänyt kiinni?



Paitsi se että meistä kukaan ei olisi mennyt tekemään sellaisia tekoja kertoo varmaan enemmän :Vink:

----------


## erkkk

Löytyy, mutta koska rahaa tekeillä niin laittomat lähteet varmaankin tukitaan sen mitä ehditään. Esmes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43EE9I8ZMFc

----------


## Vandit

Katsoin aamutoimien ohessa noin puolet, pitää kohta vielä tsekata loput. Mutta tällä otannalla haastattelu oli jonkin verran parempi kuin odotin, Oprah'n etukäteiskommentti "he didn't come clean the way I expected" tarkoittikin nähtävästi samoja odotuksia kuin minulla, olin odottanut Lancelta pari pykälää psykopaattisempaa otetta ja kiertelevämpiä vastauksia. Yllätyin siitä, että hän vaikutti hieman säälittävältä (ei kuitenkaan sellaiselta jota pitäisi sääliä). Odotin itsevarmaa ja älykästä narsistia joka vie Oprahia, mutta asetelma olikin ennemmin päinvastoin. Jatkuva suun peittäminen kädellä viittasi minusta häpeään (voi kai sitä feikatakin, mutta...) ja esim. se "fat, crazy bitch" oli niin säälittävän huono läppä että ei sitä takuulla kukaan ole hänelle etukäteen käsikirjoittanut muuta kuin korkeintaan hän itse. Myöskään erityisesti alun selkeä hermostuneisuus ei vaikuttanut feikatulta.

Ainoa mikä varsinaisesti harmitti, oli se että vaikka Oprah veti haastattelua ammattimaisella ja hyvällä otteella ja oli lukenut kirjalliset matskut, niin ei hän varmaan ikinä mitään GT- etappia ole katsonut. Tuli mieleen paljon sellaisia kysymyksiä mitä olisi itse halunnut kysyä kun kerta mies oli varsin vastaanottavainen kysymyksille. 

Katson nyt tuon youtuben, mutta: kysyttiinkö häneltä mielipidettä siihen että kivessyöpä johtui douppauksesta?
edit: ei, ja olinkin näköjään itse asiassa aamulla nähnyt melkein kaiken

----------


## Jalgratas

> Tämän asian kiistäminen vain osoittaa sen, että "Lancen tunnustus" päätettiin lopulta rajata siihen mikä pystyttäisiin jo muutenkin todistamaan ja tarkoitus oli vetää huomio itseen ja pois isoista pojista. Toivottavasti tämä ei jää nyt tähän ja kuviteltaisiin että pöytä on putsattu. Toivottavasti tutkinta laajenee UCI:iin mahdollisimman pikaisesti, ihan vaan pyöräilyn uskottavuuden kannalta.



UCI / McQuaid julkaisi jo tänään pressitiedotteen, ettei mitään sopupeliä Lancen ja UCIn välillä ole ollut ja että rahalahjoitukset ovat olleet dopinginvastaiseen työhön. Tiedote löytyy täältä. Jotenkin haiskahtaa tämä UCIn ulostulo asiassa jo nyt, vaikka vasta puolet Lancen "tunnustuksesta" on tullut julki. No, ehkä Lance on jo luvannut McQuaidille, ettei upota heidän laivaansa.

----------


## plr

> Mites ajattelit valvonnan suoritettavan?



Tuossa se ongelma taitaa olla. Turvalliset rajat eri aineille ovat yhtä mielivaltaisia kuin doping-aineiden käryämisrajat. Jos aineet sallitaan rajoituksetta, niin sovitaan sitten vaikka että jos voittaja on hengissä palkintopallilla, niin voi pitää voittonsa.

----------


## jesh

BBC:llä näkyy olevan ensimmäisen osan kysymykset ja vastaukst tekstinä, Lance Armstrong & Oprah Winfrey: interview transcript

----------


## Fuuga

Kuuntelin ja katselin uudestaan vähän rauhemmassa tuon pätkän ja anteeksi että jatkan vielä tätä Lancen asennoitumisen analysointia, mutta tuolta nousee aika selvästi mielestäni ihminen, joka ei pohjimmiltaan myönnä että on tehnyt mitään väärää. Se, että myöntää sen sanallisesti ei vielä tarkoita sisäistä myöntämistä. Kaikki alun myöntämiset aina siihen asti kun Oprah kysyy dopingohjelman ammattimaisuudesta ja vielä sekin jälkeen vastaukset ovat ikään kuin LA olisi ulkoistanut itsensä tapahtumista. Hän on pahoillaan ja myöntää asioita, mutta sanavalinnat osoittavat että ikään kuin hän pyytäisi anteeksi ihmisiltä, että jotain tapahtui mitä hän ei voinut kontrolloida tai jossa hän 'katosi'. Kaikki sanavalinnat puhuvat jotenkin muuten kuin että nimenomaan* hän* olisi tehnyt jotain. 

Vai liekö vika kuuntelijassa? 

Tulee mieleen nuo murrosikäiset, jotka eivät "koskaan tee mitään" (pahaa), mutta aina vain tapahtuu jotenkin kummallisesti ilman omaa vaikutusta tai edesauttamista.

----------


## Mihail

Mitäpä tuosta nyt sitten, sen ajan ilmiö. Mimmonenkohan lumipalloefekti tästä kaikesta nyt sitten käynnistyy?
Haastattelussahan ei mainittu mitään nimiä. Onkohan Lance katkera vai nöyrä sitten tämän asian kanssa.

----------


## vetooo

Tässä on aika hyvä analyysi. Le Monden toimittaja Stephane Mandard: "Armstrong haluaa välttää vankilan ja vararikon"

http://pastebin.com/XFnZB4T6

----------


## Jaaba

http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...-doping_271823

----------


## Janu

> Mites ajattelit valvonnan suoritettavan?



Miksi pitäisi valvoa? Valvooko joku kuinka paljon syöt reseptilääkkeitä? Olin tässä hiljan keuhkokuumeessa ja söin lääkärin määräämiä antibiootteja, täysin ilman valvontaa! Tavatonta!

Jos joku on niin urpo, että dokaa tai douppaa itsensä hengiltä niin lienee ko. henkilön omaa tyhmyyttä. Vapaus tehdä omat valinnat JA vastuu niiden seurauksista, ei siinä mitään valvontaa tarvita.

----------


## Poursuivant

Inner Ringinkin mukaan monia kysymyksiä jäi vielä kovin avoimiksi. Inrg ajattelee Oprah Show'n olleen prologi sille shakkipelille, mitä jatkossa on luvassa. http://inrng.com/2013/01/questions-after-oprah/

----------


## Quedo

> Inner Ringinkin mukaan monia kysymyksiä jäi vielä kovin avoimiksi. Inrg ajattelee Oprah Show'n olleen prologi sille shakkipelille, mitä jatkossa on luvassa. http://inrng.com/2013/01/questions-after-oprah/



Kiitos, tuolla olikin spekulaatiota asiasta joka jäi itseänikin vaivaamaan.

"*Update*: He stated he didn’t dope since 2005. We’ve seen  him working with Ferrari after this date but run with this for a  minute. Because if the ban is reduced from a lifetime to eight years  then 2005 + 8 = 2013. Meaning if Armstrong can assist USADA in their  prosecution and convince them he’s been clean since the 2005 then he can  race this summer. Big ifs but maybe this sheds light on his agenda? _Thanks to James Vaughan for raising this point in the comments below_."

--sami

----------


## HallinenK

Luulen et asiat tarkistetaan täydellisesti oikeudenkäynneissä ja jos jotain jää epäselvää tästä tunnustuksesta se kaivetaan silloin lakiteitse esiin.

----------


## CamoN

Lance vaikutti haastattelussa juuri sellaiselta mieheltä, joka on viimeisen 18 vuoden ajan miettinyt kysymystä "Mitäs jos jään kiinni?" viikottain ja viimeisten 2-3 vuoden ajan varmaan päivittäin verikoirien haukunnan lähestyessä. Analyyttistä ja kylmää pohdintaa. Ei kerro kuitenkaan kaikkea, onko se sitten enemmän kohteliaisuutta vai laskelmointia, tiedä häntä. Ainakin Dr. Ferraria koskeneet lausunnot oli kuin suoraan poliitikolta.

Mielenkiintoisimmat vastaukset tulivat mielestäni kun keskusteltiin kilpailemisesta ja harjoittelusta. Tiesi periaatteen tasolla lähtiessään Tour de Franceen, että normaalisuorituksella voittaa varmasti. Ja sen jälkeen maalilinjan ylittäminen ei tarjonnutkaan enää nautintoa, vaan harjoittelusta ja muusta valmistelusta nautti voittamista enemmän.

Jälkimmäisessä osassa pureudutaan sitten niihin tärkeimpiin (heti urheilun jälkeen), eli rahaan ja perheeseen. Lance presidentiksi!

----------


## Patriot

Doping on valitettavan ollut normaalia ja paljon käytettyä myös suomalaisessa urheilussa. Lance vain sai kerättyä hyvät hillot toimillaan.
Uskon että myös kotimaiset huippupyöräilijät vuosien varralta kuuluvat samaan sakkiin. 

http://www.kaleva.fi/viikko-kaleva/urheilu-on-vaietun-vuosikymmenensa-vanki/76009/

----------


## OJ

> Doping on valitettavan ollut normaalia ja paljon käytettyä myös suomalaisessa urheilussa. Lance vain sai kerättyä hyvät hillot toimillaan.
> Uskon että myös kotimaiset huippupyöräilijät vuosien varralta kuuluvat samaan sakkiin. 
> 
> http://www.kaleva.fi/viikko-kaleva/urheilu-on-vaietun-vuosikymmenensa-vanki/76009/



Kun maailmalla tutkitaan viimeisen 10-20 vuoden satsitteluja, niin kyllähän Suomessa on pistettävä pahemmaksi, eli vähintään 30-vuoden takaisissa sontakasoissa pitää päästä rypemään. Jos pyöräilyn touhut kiinnostaa, niin ottaa asian puheeksi 60-70-vuotiaiden ex-kuskien kanssa.

aikamoista bärsseilyä myös nykykuskien jeesustelu kun nyt tämän touhun tultua päivänvaloon itketään pitkin twittereitä, että ihan kauheaa tämä touhu. Jos olet ollut piirikunnallista tasoa korkeammalla viimeisen 10-30 vuoden aikana ja kuvitellut huipun olevan puhdas, niin menee kyllä oman naiiviuden piikkiin. Nyt on sitten ihan pakko heivata kun ei millään voi enää ajaa tässä satsimaailmassa, mutta satsimaailmassa ajaminen ei häirinnyt pätkääkään tähän mennessä.

kohta sitä sontaa tulee taas tuutin täydeltä kun Lance istuu taas Oprah'n "piinapenkissä". Lance on aika pikkuinen kaveri Oprah'n rinnalla.

----------


## Vandit

Ilmeisesti jatkuu klo 04.00? Ristiriitaisia ohjelmatietoja taas vaihteeksi.

----------


## gali

Saisiko linkin ja alkamisajankohdan. 
Kiitos

----------


## JohannesP

> Saisiko linkin ja alkamisajankohdan. 
> Kiitos



http://ownspecial.oprah.com/lancearmstrong.html

Klo 4 alkaa.

----------


## gali

Taitaa mennä tämä osa mainoksiin ja höpöttelyyn.

----------


## gali

Tiukka paikka, kun lapsista kysyttiin.

----------


## gali



----------


## gali

Sosiopaatiksi (moraaliton, häikäilemätön ja vaikeasti persoonallisuuden kehitykseltään häiriintynyt henkilö.) ja narsistiksi Lance todettiin Oprahin ja Lancen suulla.

----------


## rjrm

Eli saimmeko tietää mitään, joka ei olisi ollut tiedossa jo aiemmin? 

Iso poru, vähän villoja.

----------


## JJTui

Hmm... jäin vain ajattelemaan paljonko UCI maksaa Lancelle jotta ei käräytä "UCI:n herroja"?

----------


## kolistelija

> Hmm... jäin vain ajattelemaan paljonko UCI maksaa Lancelle jotta ei käräytä "UCI:n herroja"?



Ei varmaan tartte maksaa mitään. Lancen on varmaan parempi pysyä väleissä lajihallintojen ja dopingporukan kanssa jos joskus vielä haluaa kilpailla edes harrastelijatasolla...

----------


## Jake_Kona

Jos UCI on ryvettynyt tulee sekin ilmi. Joku kyllä puhuu. Valta perustuu organisaation voimaan ja jos yksittäinen "virkamies" on ryvettynyt on korjausliike helppo tehdä. Mies vaihtoon ja sillä se on ratkennut.
En kylläkään usko, että iso organisaatio itsessään olisi lahjonut tai tullut lahjotuksi. Mihin sellainen rahaliikenne kätketään. Liikaa spekulointia...

----------


## A_A_K

Tässä linkkissä Doprah pt.2:sen keskeisimmät kysymykset ja vastaukset tekstin muodossa.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/21087586

----------


## vakevves

Vaikka Lance on mitä on, häntä ei tarvitse rankaista yli 2v. kilpailukiellolla, ellei koko rangaistusasteikkoa muuteta takautuvasti saman tien. Dopingrangaistuksien ensisijaisen tehtävän ei pidä olla yksittäisen urheilijan maksimaalinen rankaiseminen, vaan dopingin kitkeminen pois urheilusta. Lancen elinikäinen kilpailukielto ei auta mitään, vaan antaa ymmärtää, että tällä yhden henkilön kyykyttämisellä dopingasia on pois päiväjärjestyksestä. Jos jotain ekstraa pitää tämän erityisasian tiimoilta antaa, ne pitäisi kohdistaa organisaation vastuuhenkilöille. Pyöräilyn dopinghistoria on niin synkkä, että tallipäälliköinä ja UCI-pomoina on jotakuinkin varmasti edelleen porukkaa, joka katsoo dopingin kuuluvan lajiin. 

Lancen "kunniaksi" on sanottava, että on suoraselkäisempi kuin tietyt samanikäiset suomalaiset hiihtäjät, jotka edelleen kieltäytyvät kaikista doping-kommenteista, tai kieltävät jääräpäisesti koko asian. Saman aikakauden asioista on silti kyse. Todennäköisesti Mika Myllylä olisi edelleen hengissä, jos muutkin olisivat tunnustaneet EPO:n käytön.

----------


## Lasol

> Vaikka Lance on mitä on, häntä ei tarvitse rankaista yli 2v. kilpailukiellolla, ellei koko rangaistusasteikkoa muuteta takautuvasti saman tien. Dopingrangaistuksien ensisijaisen tehtävän ei pidä olla yksittäisen urheilijan maksimaalinen rankaiseminen, vaan dopingin kitkeminen pois urheilusta. Lancen elinikäinen kilpailukielto ei auta mitään, vaan antaa ymmärtää, että tällä yhden henkilön kyykyttämisellä dopingasia on pois päiväjärjestyksestä. Jos jotain ekstraa pitää tämän erityisasian tiimoilta antaa, ne pitäisi kohdistaa organisaation vastuuhenkilöille. Pyöräilyn dopinghistoria on niin synkkä, että tallipäälliköinä ja UCI-pomoina on jotakuinkin varmasti edelleen porukkaa, joka katsoo dopingin kuuluvan lajiin. 
> 
> Lancen "kunniaksi" on sanottava, että on suoraselkäisempi kuin tietyt samanikäiset suomalaiset hiihtäjät, jotka edelleen kieltäytyvät kaikista doping-kommenteista, tai kieltävät jääräpäisesti koko asian. Saman aikakauden asioista on silti kyse. Todennäköisesti Mika Myllylä olisi edelleen hengissä, jos muutkin olisivat tunnustaneet EPO:n käytön.



On totta että USADAn diilit (6kk banni offseasonilla, esim vandevelde) on väärin ja erittäin epäreilua. Lancen doping rikkeet ovat kuitenkin sitä luokkaa että totta munassa kuuluu elinikäseen kieltoon asettaa. En tunne tarkkaa lakitekstiä doping rikkeiden kilpailukiellon asettamisesta, mutta jotenkin silleen että ekasta rikkeestä 2v, toisesta elinikänen. Näin siis pyöräilyssä. Lance vissin käytti enemmän kun kerran? Vissiin käytti enemmän kun yhtä kiellettyä ainetta? Tottakai lifetime banni. Linnaa pitäs antaa kun on niin paljon rahaa tehnyt. Saahan muistakin rahanhuijausjutuista linnaa.

Just kattelen tätä tokaa osaa. Onpa laimeeta.

Edit: Lapsista puhuttaessa tosiaan meinas kyynel vierähtää. Kyynel, OMA VALINTA!

----------


## Poursuivant

> Just kattelen tätä tokaa osaa. Onpa laimeeta.



Katselin sen kanssa tuossa aamulla ja eiliseen verrattuna oli tosi laimeaa. En tosin kovin paljoa jäänyt eilisen jälkeen odottamaankaan, mutta minulla kyllä särähti korvaan edelleen tuon comebackin motiivit tai oikeastaan niiden puutteet sekä jeesustelu siitä, ettei hän ollut ylittänyt "rajaa" kertaakaan vuoden 2005 jälkeen. Oli kysynyt luvan combackiin ex-vaimoltaan, joka oli siunannut osallistumisen, kunhan ajaa vedellä ja leivällä. Ajoihan se kolmanneksi sinä vuonna (2009), juu, mutta että podiumille kuivana comebackin jälkeen. En oikein jaksa uskoa. Onhan sillä kova kilpailuvietti, mutta jos hän olisi todella ollut puhdas, niin podiumilla ei olisi kannattanut olla ihan niin hapan, sillä sehän olisi ollut hänen paras sijoituksensa Tour de Francella puhtaana ajaessa. Potentiaalinen Tourin voittaja muutaman vuoden päästä kun Hoikan ja AC:n kuset analysoidaan uudestaan.

----------


## Lasol

Jaahas, satsi Jens puolustelee (team radioshack).. Yllätyin tästä.

----------


## majis

Täytyy laittaa Lancelle viestiä jos tulisi ensi kesänä ajamaan Vuealta Vantaan ja TDH:n.

----------


## Lasol

> Täytyy laittaa Lancelle viestiä jos tulisi ensi kesänä ajamaan Vuealta Vantaan ja TDH:n.



Erinomanen idea! Vois tyrkätä kepukan etupyörän pinnojen väliin!  :Vink:

----------


## TetedeCourse

Olin pettynyt Lassen haastatteluun - minusta viemäri olisi pitänyt avata kokonaan ja paljastaa kaikkien nimet: kanssa-ajajat, tallipäälliköt, lääkärit, UCI:n johto etc.
Oikeastaan pelottoman omerta tavallaan jatkuu yhä, juuri siitä pitäisi päästä eroon, jos laji halutaan lopullisesti puhdistaa ...

----------


## kp63

Musta taas toisista laverteleminen on todella alhaista. Oikea linja puhua vaan itestään. Mieti nyt ite menisitkö julkisesti mollaamaan entisiä tai nykyisiä kavereita tai joukkueen jäseniä?. Väitän että et missään nimessä menisi.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Minäkään en näe mitään syytä lähteä haukkumaan tai syyttämään toisia henkilöitä. Haastattelun ideahan oli tunnustaa omat tekonsa. Ehkä sekin jäi vähän kesken, mutta oikeudessa sitten valaehtoisesti voi kertoa tyhjentävästi kaiken kaikista.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Musta taas toisista laverteleminen on todella alhaista. Oikea linja puhua vaan itestään. Mieti nyt ite menisitkö julkisesti mollaamaan entisiä tai nykyisiä kavereita tai joukkueen jäseniä?. Väitän että et missään nimessä menisi.



Empä taitaisi  :Sarkastinen:  Jotkuthan (esim. Landis, Tyler) niin kuitenkin tekivät ...

----------


## Rommeli

> On totta että USADAn diilit (6kk banni offseasonilla, esim vandevelde) on väärin ja erittäin epäreilua. Lancen doping rikkeet ovat kuitenkin sitä luokkaa että totta munassa kuuluu elinikäseen kieltoon asettaa. En tunne tarkkaa lakitekstiä doping rikkeiden kilpailukiellon asettamisesta, mutta jotenkin silleen että ekasta rikkeestä 2v, toisesta elinikänen. Näin siis pyöräilyssä. Lance vissin käytti enemmän kun kerran? Vissiin käytti enemmän kun yhtä kiellettyä ainetta? Tottakai lifetime banni.



Kun kerran takerrut tuohon "käytti enemmän kuin kerran", niin miksi ihmeessä nämä muut sankarit selvisivät nimellisellä kuuden kuukauden pannalla? Lähestulkoon joka jamppa kuitenkin omissa todistuksissaan kertoi käyttäneensä vuosikausia kaikkea mahdollista kiellettyä roinaa.

----------


## Lasol

> Kun kerran takerrut tuohon "käytti enemmän kuin kerran", niin miksi ihmeessä nämä muut sankarit selvisivät nimellisellä kuuden kuukauden pannalla? Lähestulkoon joka jamppa kuitenkin omissa todistuksissaan kertoi käyttäneensä vuosikausia kaikkea mahdollista kiellettyä roinaa.



Nii-in, epäreilua. USADA kuitenkin halusi Lanken nalkkiin, muista ei niin väliä.

----------


## YT

Alennettu rangaistus ilmiantajille on täysin perusteltu. Ilman sitä Armstrong ja Bruyneel lähettäisivät nuoria pyöräilijötä tohtori Ferrarin vastaanotolle vielä tänäänkin.

----------


## kp63

> Empä taitaisi  Jotkuthan (esim. Landis, Tyler) niin kuitenkin tekivät ...



Jep, näin ajattelinkin, mutta näissä on vaan joskus muistutettava meitä kaikkia, miten itse menettelisimme. Landis ja Tyler tuskin ovat kovin arvostettuja näin asia pohtien.

----------


## Lasol

> Alennettu rangaistus ilmiantajille on täysin perusteltu. Ilman sitä Armstrong ja Bruyneel lähettäisivät nuoria pyöräilijötä tohtori Ferrarin vastaanotolle vielä tänäänkin.



Ehkä, mutta eihän noita rankastu käytännössä ollenkaan.

----------


## Lasol

> Jep, näin ajattelinkin, mutta näissä on vaan joskus muistutettava meitä kaikkia, miten itse menettelisimme. Landis ja Tyler tuskin ovat kovin arvostettuja näin asia pohtien.



Lance on Hamiltonin kirjan mukaan aktiiviaikanaan jo vassannu porukkaa UCIlle. Totuutta ei tiedetä tietenkään, mutta näin Tyleri väittää.

----------


## pekoni

> Kun kerran takerrut tuohon "käytti enemmän kuin kerran", niin miksi ihmeessä nämä muut sankarit selvisivät nimellisellä kuuden kuukauden pannalla? Lähestulkoon joka jamppa kuitenkin omissa todistuksissaan kertoi käyttäneensä vuosikausia kaikkea mahdollista kiellettyä roinaa.



kyseessä on amerikkalainen oikeustaju. Todistat isompaa konnaa vastaan - saat pienemmän tuomion. Ei mitään ihmeellistä.

----------


## vakevves

> Ehkä, mutta eihän noita rankastu käytännössä ollenkaan.



Itse katson ettei rankaiseminen ole pääasia, vaan dopingin estäminen. Ilmiantajia ei tule, jos heitä ryhdytään rankaisemaan samalla tavalla kuin ilmiannettuja. Myös testeissä kärähtäneitä tulisi rankaista sen mukaan kuinka auttavaisia he ovat muiden kiinnisaamisessa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Ainoa kiinnostava asia tässä on enää UCI:n osuus siihen että on kuinka voi olla mahdollista että joku douppaa kahdella kädellä ja voittaa TdF sen seitsemän kertaa jäämättä kiinni? Kyllä lopputulema on se että UCI on törkeällä tavalla laiminlyönyt testaustoimintaa ja nimen omann testaamisen tiukentamista. Taisi Läänssi todeta haastattelussa että kiinnijäämisriski oli tosi pieni ennen kuin ryhdyttiin testaamaan myös muualla kuin kisoissa... eikä sen jälkeenkään ollut vaikeaa olla jäämättä kiinni. Kyllähän tämä keissi asettaa UCI:n todella huonoon valoon ja vaakakuppi alkaa  kääntyä siihen että maantiepyöräily ei voi olla olympialaji.

Muutoin Läänsin ripittäytyminen oli hyvin jenkkityylinen... siinä sitä istui kaksi enemmän tai vähemmän "luomua" ja jutteli rennosti tehden urheiluhistorian kovimman dopintunnustuksen... liian suppean mutta jätti ison tunnustuksen kuitenkin. Yleisvaikutelmakseni syntyi hyvin kirjoitettu show jolla yritettiin empatian kautta pelastaa se mikä vielä pelastettavissa on... eli se raha mikä Läänsillä on vielä takataskussa. Eihän tällainen teatteri uppoa, liian paljon jää kysymyksiä joihin haluttaan vastaus... tärkein on ehdottomasti kattojärjestön tekemiset ja tekemättä jättämiset... hieman ihmettelen mikä on se motiivi joka estää häntä puhumasta suutaan puhtaaksi kaikkiin niinhin suuntiin jotka mahdollistivat joko tekemisillään tai tekemättä jättämisillään näin massiivisen douppaamisen?... olisiko tunnustussarjaan tulossa jatkoa... tunnustettavaa tuntuisi olevan vaikka PeytonPlacen pituiseen ohjelmasarjaan...

----------


## rjrm

Olisiko tässä mitenkään nähtävissä semmoista kuviota, että Käsivahva voisi tehdä kauppaa tiedoillaan? Nythän ilmoille nousi vain liuta uusia kysymyksiä. Niitä voisivat esittää oikeuslaitos, toimittaja, kirjakustantamo tms. Kuka maksaa parhaiten saa julistaa totuuden maailmalle. Vaihtoehtoisesti voisiko Käsivahva  saada omia tulevia(?) rangasituksia minimoitua tietoja vaihtamalla?

----------


## kp63

> Itse katson ettei rankaiseminen ole pääasia, vaan dopingin estäminen. Ilmiantajia ei tule, jos heitä ryhdytään rankaisemaan samalla tavalla kuin ilmiannettuja. Myös testeissä kärähtäneitä tulisi rankaista sen mukaan kuinka auttavaisia he ovat muiden kiinnisaamisessa.



Eli jos ajat ylinopeutta tutkaan, niin saat vähemmän sakkoa kun kerrot että naapuri ajoi eilen lujempaa ja todistat sen. Tai jos teet jotain vakavampaa esim henkirikoksen, niin pääset sakoilla, jos voit paljastaa jonkun toisen?. Eli jos tiedät jonkun oikein ison rikoksen, niin voit sen varjolla tehdä aika paljon pienenpiä, koska sinulla on vapaudu vankilasta kortti ?. Oma oikeustaju ei mene näin.

----------


## OJ

> Kyllähän tämä keissi asettaa UCI:n todella huonoon valoon ja vaakakuppi alkaa  kääntyä siihen että maantiepyöräily ei voi olla olympialaji.



Että ehkä UCI:n testailut eivät olleetkaan ihan niin tiukkoja kun annettiin/annetaan ymmärtää, vaan UCI on lähempänä muita kansainvälisiä lajiliittoja (FIFA, IAAF yms.). Dick Pound saattaa kyllä ilman todisteitakin tiputtaa pyöräilyn olympiakisoista ja ottaa tilalle vaikka jenkkifutiksen, skeittilautailun tai ralliautolla kahva edellä ajamisen, että saa firmansa liikevaihtoon vähän puhtia. Pyöräilyn kansallisille lajiliitoille olympiakisoista putoaminen olisi toki katastrofi ja pyöräilyn väkisinglobalisointi ottaisi varmaan takapakkia, mutta ei olympiakisoista putoaminen olisi välttämättä pitkällä aikavälillä hirmuisen huono asia.

Mitä Lancen rangaistukseen tulee, niin mun mielestä sen kilpailukiellon olisi voinut jättää 4-8 vuoteen kun muutakin sanktiota voi vielä hyvinkin tulla ja 4 vuotta olisi varmaan ihan riittävästi pitämään hepun poissa kisatouhuista.

----------


## vakevves

> Eli jos ajat ylinopeutta tutkaan, niin saat vähemmän sakkoa kun kerrot että naapuri ajoi eilen lujempaa ja todistat sen. Tai jos teet jotain vakavampaa esim henkirikoksen, niin pääset sakoilla, jos voit paljastaa jonkun toisen?. Eli jos tiedät jonkun oikein ison rikoksen, niin voit sen varjolla tehdä aika paljon pienenpiä, koska sinulla on vapaudu vankilasta kortti ?. Oma oikeustaju ei mene näin.



Urheilussa voi ihan hyvin olla omat siviilipuolesta riippumattomat rangaistuskäytännöt. Se ei ole sen kummempaa kuin työpaikkojen omat säännöt, joilla ei ole välttämättä mitään tekemistä oikean lainsäädännön kanssa. Dopingrangaistus on kuin määräaikaiset potkut työpaikasta. Dopingrangaistuksia ei tarvitse punnita millään muulla perusteella kuin sillä kuinka hyvin niillä torjutaan dopingin käyttöä jatkossa.

----------


## vakevves

> Että ehkä UCI:n testailut eivät olleetkaan ihan niin tiukkoja kun annettiin/annetaan ymmärtää, vaan UCI on lähempänä muita kansainvälisiä lajiliittoja (FIFA, IAAF yms.). Dick Pound saattaa kyllä ilman todisteitakin tiputtaa pyöräilyn olympiakisoista ja ottaa tilalle vaikka jenkkifutiksen, skeittilautailun tai ralliautolla kahva edellä ajamisen, että saa firmansa liikevaihtoon vähän puhtia. Pyöräilyn kansallisille lajiliitoille olympiakisoista putoaminen olisi toki katastrofi ja pyöräilyn väkisinglobalisointi ottaisi varmaan takapakkia, mutta ei olympiakisoista putoaminen olisi välttämättä pitkällä aikavälillä hirmuisen huono asia.
> 
> Mitä Lancen rangaistukseen tulee, niin mun mielestä sen kilpailukiellon olisi voinut jättää 4-8 vuoteen kun muutakin sanktiota voi vielä hyvinkin tulla ja 4 vuotta olisi varmaan ihan riittävästi pitämään hepun poissa kisatouhuista.



UCI:n aiemmista toimista on jäänyt sellainen kuva, että on haluttu torjua vain käryjen ikävää julkisuutta kuin sitä, että olisi oikeasti puututtu rehottavaan dopingkulttuuriin. Jo 90-luvun lopussa oli uhoa, että nyt doping laitetaan lopullisesti kuriin. Ei vain laitettu.

----------


## kp63

En haluaisi olla pomona tai työntekijänä kuvaamassasi työpaikassa. Olet siis sitä mieltä, että sinun valitsemissa asioissa muut ihmiskunnan normit voidaan unohtaa, jotta saavutetaan loppujen lopuksi sinänsä meidän kaikkien kannalta yhdentekevä totuus. Itselleni  elämän perusarvot ovat kyllä tärkeämpiä kuin sinänsä rakastamamani lajin epärehellisyys.

----------


## kukavaa

kai kaikki jotka ovat pettyneitä siitä, että lance ei paljastanut ja tunnustanut niitäkin mitä ei kysytty, tajuavat että olisitte halunneet haastattelun olleen pahamman laatuista paljastus, roskassa piehtarointi, sossupoku-roskaa. tavallaan halusitte että lance olisi vielä paskempi tyyppi, mitä jo aikasemmin kelasitte siitä. itellä tuli parempi fiilis että siellä oltiin jopa noin suoraselkäisenä. kyllä, _suoraselkäisenä_. vasikoista tykkää vain poliisi ja poliisista ei tykkää vasikatkaan.

LOL vaan ja hauskaa launtaita.

----------


## vakevves

> En haluaisi olla pomona tai työntekijänä kuvaamassasi työpaikassa. Olet siis sitä mieltä, että sinun valitsemissa asioissa muut ihmiskunnan normit voidaan unohtaa, jotta saavutetaan loppujen lopuksi sinänsä meidän kaikkien kannalta yhdentekevä totuus. Itselleni  elämän perusarvot ovat kyllä tärkeämpiä kuin sinänsä rakastamamani lajin epärehellisyys.



Kenenkään ihmisoikeuksia ei rikota, jos dopingkäräyttäjä saa alemman tuomion kuin käräytyksen kohde. Jo siksi, että urheilun pariin lähteminen on vapaaehtoista ja toisaalta siksi, että lisärikollisuuden estäminen on yleisesti hyväksytty tuomion lieventämisperuste. Urheilun perusarvoissa dopingin vastustuksen tulee mennä kaiken edelle. Kaverin käräyttäminen on omassa asteikossani pientä sen rinnalla kuinka väärin doping on puhtaita urheilijoita kohtaan. Kyllähän me tiedämme kuinka vaikeaa on suorituskyvyn viimeisen 5-10% saavuttaminen.

----------


## asb

Ei hrlvetti millaisessa arvomaailmassa täällä eräät elää. Totuuden puhuminenkin on nykyään mollaamista.

----------


## Aakoo

> Kenenkään ihmisoikeuksia ei rikota, jos dopingkäräyttäjä saa alemman tuomion kuin käräytyksen kohde. Jo siksi, että urheilun pariin lähteminen on vapaaehtoista ja toisaalta siksi, että lisärikollisuuden estäminen on yleisesti hyväksytty tuomion lieventämisperuste. Urheilun perusarvoissa dopingin vastustuksen tulee mennä kaiken edelle. Kaverin käräyttäminen on omassa asteikossani pientä sen rinnalla kuinka väärin doping on puhtaita urheilijoita kohtaan. Kyllähän me tiedämme kuinka vaikeaa on suorituskyvyn viimeisen 5-10% saavuttaminen.



No morjens. Näissä keisseissä on kuitenkin ainut syy käräyttä kaveri ollut se, että on jo itse jäänyt kiinni samasta asiasta. Ei mikään moraalinen herätys siitä kuinka väärin on tullut tehtyä tai puhtaan urheilijan vitutus siitä että toinen douppaa ja menestyy paremmin. Pelkkää oman perseen pelastamista, ja mun mielestä siitä ei tuossa tilanteessa todellakaan tulisi palkita.

----------


## YT

> No morjens. Näissä keisseissä on kuitenkin ainut syy käräyttä kaveri ollut se, että on jo itse jäänyt kiinni samasta asiasta.



Morjens vaan. Minulta on varmaan mennyt ohi Zabriskien, Danielsonin, Hincapien ja Leipheimerin käryt. Voisitko kertoa mistä ne kärysi ja milloin?

----------


## Michael L.

Onko löytyny linkkiä kakkos osaan?

----------


## vetooo

> Onko löytyny linkkiä kakkos osaan?



Olkaa hyvät! (mukana espanjankielinen tekstiys, mutta ei varmaan haittaa...)

----------


## Michael L.

Kiitos vetooooo!

----------


## kp63

> Kenenkään ihmisoikeuksia ei rikota, jos dopingkäräyttäjä saa alemman tuomion kuin käräytyksen kohde. Jo siksi, että urheilun pariin lähteminen on vapaaehtoista ja toisaalta siksi, että lisärikollisuuden estäminen on yleisesti hyväksytty tuomion lieventämisperuste. Urheilun perusarvoissa dopingin vastustuksen tulee mennä kaiken edelle. Kaverin käräyttäminen on omassa asteikossani pientä sen rinnalla kuinka väärin doping on puhtaita urheilijoita kohtaan. Kyllähän me tiedämme kuinka vaikeaa on suorituskyvyn viimeisen 5-10% saavuttaminen.



eli totuus esille keinoja kaihtamatta. ihan kuin LA olisi puhunut samoin voittamisen suhteen. omalta osaltani case closed.

----------


## Aakoo

> Morjens vaan. Minulta on varmaan mennyt ohi Zabriskien, Danielsonin, Hincapien ja Leipheimerin käryt. Voisitko kertoa mistä ne kärysi ja milloin?



Ai niin, noi unohtuikin. Nehän kaikki oli täysin puhtaita urheilijoita koko uransa ajan, jotka halus todistaa Lanssia vastaan ihan omasta aloitteestaan. Sehän ei suinkaan mennyt niin, että niille tarjottiin kaksi mahdollisuutta: "Meillä on todistajalausuntoja sun osuudesta, mutta ei me oikeestaan olla susta kiinnostuneita. Joko myönnät käyttäneesi ja käräytät kaverin (ja saat aivan olemattoman tuomion), tai me vedetään sut yksin lokaan ja otsikoihin". Tää nyt on vaan spekulaatiota, mutta ihmetyttää vaan se, mikä on loppujen lopuksi ollut motivaatio asiasta kertoa. Tuskinpa ihan pyytetön hyvän tekemisen tarve, tai kolkuttavan omatunnon rauhoittelu.

Joku Hincapiekin varmaan uran ehtoopuolella vähän miettii, kannattaako rättibisneksen jatkuvuuden kannalta olla dopingskandaalissa omalla nimellä otsikoiden päätähtenä, vai sivumainintana 7-kertaisen Tourin voittajan tapauksessa. Suurin osa noista jätkistähän otti oman osuuden ihan reilusti omalle kontolleen, eikä suinkaan kietoutunut uhriviittaan tyyliin "En mä ois halunnut käyttää, mutkun ne pakotti." Uskomattomia vellihousuja.

----------


## mjjk

Mutta eikö Amerikkalainen oikeuslaitos toimi juurikin noin? Jollekin tarjotaan sopimusta jossa omaa tuomiota lievennetää jos kertoo pääepäillyn tekemisistä? Maassa maan tavalla vaikka se pahalta tuntuukin.

----------


## Soolo

> No joo, ehkä, mutta ei vain voinut vastustaa kiusausta kun muistelee kaverin kommentteja.
> 
> _ Alkujaan tämän lähetti KundeSvaan 
> Kuin pitkään pitää odottaa että Lance todistetaan käyttäneensoosia? Oon nyt odottanut palttiarallaa yli 10 vuotta jo sitä positiivista tulostamutta kun ei niin ei :-)
> Joo, mulle yhtä tyhjän kanssa jos jotku nykyiset tyhjätaskuiset deekut janistit käy purkamassa angstiaan lehdille taikka telkkuasemille.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Hehheh, hyvin haettu, ei oo Kundea vähään aikaan näkynyt  :Leveä hymy:  

Ihan halvalla Lance vetää, ei doupannu -09/-10, ei yrittäny lahjoa USADA:ta yms tuttua pask*a. Uskokoon ken tahtoo.

----------


## 90kg

Katoin tuosta 2-lähetyksestä joku vajaa 30 ekaa minuuttia. Vaikutti jossain määrin käsikirjoitetulta. Suunniteltua vetistelyä siitä miten perheelle on vaikeata jne jotta bannaajille tulisi huono omatunto aiheuttamastaan kärsimyksestä ja banni lyhenisi, vaikka kärsimyksen aiheuttaja oli vain ja ainoastaan Lance. Varmaan keksinyt vähintään puolet noista perhetarinoista. Lupaus uudelle tyttöystävälle puhtaana ajosta. Hah samanlaista body langauagea kun aiemmin kun valehteli. Todennäköisesti valehteli tyttöystävälle ja valehtelee nyt ettei perhe kävelisi ovesta ulos.

----------


## majis

> Ei hrlvetti millaisessa arvomaailmassa täällä eräät elää. Totuuden puhuminenkin on nykyään mollaamista.



Ja sama paska jatkuu. Toisilla on selkeästi vaikeampaa kuin toisilla.
Lancelle kahden vuoden kilpailukielto ja antaa rokata. Tollaisia tavoitehakuisia ihmisiä maailma tarvitsee (-laittomat keinot).
Pullamössö nettiuikuttajien voimin vieläkin valmistettaisiin ruoka nuotiolla jos silläkään.

----------


## OJ

Vanha video, mutta sopii mun mielestä oikein hyvin vähän niinkuin vastapainoksi Lancen sonnanjauhannalle. 

http://mpegmedia.abc.net.au/news/fou...joerg_288p.mp4

Axelssonille napsahti ensimmäisestä neljän vuoden doping-panna, eli kyllä Lance joutaa ainakin sen neljä vuotta olemaan sivussa järjestäytyneestä urheilutouhusta. Mun on hankala ymmärtää miten Lancella on häpyä näyttää naamaansa missään kaiken tekemänsä jälkeen, mutta ehkä se on vaan psyykeeltään sellainen, ettei kykene ymmärtämään mitä on tehnyt, vaikka suullaan pystyy oikeat sanat sanomaan oikeassa järjestyksessä.

----------


## Lasol

> Axelssonille napsahti ensimmäisestä neljän vuoden doping-panna, eli kyllä Lance joutaa ainakin sen neljä vuotta olemaan sivussa järjestäytyneestä urheilutouhusta. Mun on hankala ymmärtää miten Lancella on häpyä näyttää naamaansa missään kaiken tekemänsä jälkeen, mutta ehkä se on vaan psyykeeltään sellainen, ettei kykene ymmärtämään mitä on tehnyt, vaikka suullaan pystyy oikeat sanat sanomaan oikeassa järjestyksessä.



Joo sosiopaatti tms.

Mutta 4 vuotta ei riitä, ei millään. Esim mr. 60% (bjarne riis) veti satsia urallaan todella paljon (vaarallisen paljon). Kun sitten uran loputtua rupesi tallipääliköksi (CSC) niin edelleen satsittaminen oli agendassa, ei toki itselle, vaan tallin (ainakin )parhaille pyöräilijöille. Armstrongin ja Bruyneelin kaltaiset häikäilemättömät eduntavoittelijat joilla on erittäin vahva doping tausta _PITÄÄ_ bannata loppuelämäksi. Jottei ne rupee auttamaan muita satsittamaan. Niin pitäs Riiskin, ja muitakin, mutta pikku hiljaa. Toistan itseäni: Todistajaksi pakotetut 6kk bannin saaneet pääsivät jupakasta aivan liian helpolla. 2v vähintään.

----------


## Poursuivant

Paul Kimmage kirjoittaa oman mielipiteensä Guardianissa LA-haastatteluista - ehkä hieman turhaninkin tunnepitoisen, mutta hankala sitä on toisen puolesta lähteä kiistämäänkään jos hän näin sen kokee. Kimmagen bottom line LA-Oprah -sessioista on tämä:





> In the autumn of 1993, Greg LeMond and  his wife, Kathy, were sitting at home in the suburbs of Minneapolis,  when they received a visit from Linda Mooneyham, the three-times Tour de  France winner has recalled. Her 21-year-old son, Lance Armstrong, had  just become the world champion and she had travelled from her home in  Texas for advice.
> 
> "What does he do now?" she asked. "What does he do with his money?"
> "Well, let him find an agent – a good one with an attorney," LeMond replied. "And one word of advice – just be his mom."
> They  sat on the porch for a while and then moved inside to the kitchen.  Linda had something else on her mind: "How do I make him less of an  asshole. He doesn't care about anyone."
> "Well," LeMond replied. "I can't help you there."

----------


## majis

Jeesuskin voi antaa katuvalle Lancelle anteeksi ja uuden mahdollisuuden. Miksei samaa voi tehdä
Fillari foorumin tietäjät.

----------


## Lasol

> Jeesuskin voi antaa katuvalle Lancelle anteeksi ja uuden mahdollisuuden. Miksei samaa voi tehdä
> Fillari foorumin tietäjät.



Arvelisin ettet ehkä ole tosissasi. Kuitenkin, vaikka kristinusko on suomessa suurin uskonlahko, ei kaikki kyseisen maan kansalaiset kuitenkaan ole edustajina kyseisessä lahkossa. Itse olen yksi heistä. Olen ateisti, joten Jeesus saa armahdella, minä en  :Vink:

----------


## Hans Opinion

Haastattelun lopputulemana oli niin patologinen fiilis että wikitin pari mahdollista syytä mikisi joku toimisi niin kuin tässä keississä kerrottiin tapahtuneen... ei täältä satu löytymään yhtään nuppinikkaria joka voisi ammattimaisemmin lähestyä asiaa?

Epäsosiaalinen persoonallisuushäiriö:
    Kykenemättömyys toimia sosiaalisten normien tai lakien mukaisesti
    Petollisuus, joka ilmenee jatkuvana valehteluna tai muiden huijaamisena oman hyödyn tai nautinnon vuoksi
    Vastuuttomuus, impulsiivisuus tai kykenemättömyys suunnitella elämää eteenpäin
    Ärtyneisyys ja aggressiivisuus, joka esiintyy väkivaltaisuutena
    Piittaamattomuus omasta tai muiden turvallisuudesta
    Katumuksen puute, joka esiintyy piittaamattomuutena tai kykenemättömyytenä ymmärtää loukanneensa tai kohdelleensa väärin muita tai varastaneensa heiltä
    Muiden ihmisten hyväksikäyttö
    Narsismi

DSM-IV:n mukaan narsistiselle persoonallisuushäiriölle ovat ominaisia laaja-alaiset suuruuskuvitelmat, ihailun tarve ja empatian puute. Se on psykiatrinen diagnoosi, joka määritellään vähintään viidellä seuraavista oirekriteereistä:
    suuret käsitykset itsestään eli liioittelee saavutuksiaan;
    keskittyy mielikuviin rajattomasta menestyksestä, voimasta, kauneudesta tai suuresta rakkaudesta;
    uskoo olevansa niin ainutlaatuinen, että häntä voivat ymmärtää vain muut huomattavat henkilöt tai instituutiot;
    vaatii korostunutta ihailua;
    oikeus erityiskohteluun;
    muiden hyväksikäyttö;
    empatian puute;
    kateus (tai uskoo muiden kadehtivan häntä); ja
    ylimielisyys ja röyhkeys

----------


## scf_

> Haastattelun lopputulemana oli niin patologinen fiilis että wikitin pari mahdollista syytä mikisi joku toimisi niin kuin tässä keississä kerrottiin tapahtuneen... ei täältä satu löytymään yhtään nuppinikkaria joka voisi ammattimaisemmin lähestyä asiaa?



Höhö, mikään tv-haistattelu ei anna alan ammattilaisellekaan, ainakaan rehelliselle, riittävää määrää tietoa tai mutua antamaan arvauksia mahdollisesta diagnoosista. Tavis voi varmuudella sanoa, että Lancella on käsi poikki kun luu törröttää nahasta läpi. Mahdollisista nuppihäiriöistä sellaista ei voi alkaa arvailemaan, erittäin todennäköisesti menee metsään ja pahasti. Mielipiteitä nuppisairauksista tietysti saa heitellä, mutta ne voi tulla kalliiksi riippuen siitä, missä ja kuka niitä esittää. Patologiseksi kusipääksi ja idiootiksi voinee kutsua, jos siihen kokee tarvetta.

Keittiö-, netti-, ja foorumipsykologit ja -psykiatrit vois polttaa roviolla, aiheuttavat lähes poikkeuksetta enemmän harmia kuin hyötyä ja yksinkertaistavat diagnoosien tulkintoja. Näiden arvailuja luettuaan joku Sirpa tai Seppo alkaa puhumaan työpaikan Pomo-Pirkosta, josta nyt ei vaan selittämättömästä syystä tykkää ja jolle on kateellinen, narsistina, sosiopaattina ja psykopaattina.

----------


## erkkk

> Jeesuskin voi antaa katuvalle Lancelle anteeksi ja uuden mahdollisuuden. Miksei samaa voi tehdä
> Fillari foorumin tietäjät.



Puuttuu aito katumus.
Sekin auttaisi jos puhuisi joskus totta, peittelemättä.
Pelkän aineiden käytön kyllä antaisikin anteeksi, varsinkin katuvalta ja suunsa puhtaaksi puhuvalta. Mut tuossa rotassa kusee se että mihin pisteeseen se oli valmis viemään asiat jotta valheet ei paljastu. Nythän se on ainoastaan pahoillaan siitä että on joutunut tähän tilanteeseen. Ei se tekisi mitään toisin kun koko ura on käytännössä perustunut satsitteluun.

----------


## TURISTI

Määki haluun diagnosoida!

Tässä kuulkaas tarkka diagnoosi: Lance on huippu-urheilija. Pelas samoilla säännöillä kuin muutkin maailman yhdessä fyysisesti vaativimmista lajeista, onnistui myös olemaan käryämättä aktiiviuransa aikana ja on oikeastaan kaikilla mittareilla mitattuna menestynein pyöräilijä ikinä. Lancelle tsemppiä, toivottavasti pääsee vielä kilpailemaan triathlonissa ja saa kunnon doupit että pärjää! 

 :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Puuttuu aito katumus.
> Sekin auttaisi jos puhuisi joskus totta, peittelemättä..



Paul Kimmage sanoi, että haastattelun I osasta ensimmäiset 39 sekuntia olivat vakuuttavia. Sen jälkeen nähtiin vanhaa Lance Armtsrongia.

A convincing 39 seconds, then back to the old Lance Armstrong | Paul Kimmage | Sport | The Observer 

EDIT: Poursuivant linkitti tuossa ylempänä tämän saman Kimmagen jutun. Pysyköön meikäläisen viesti kertauksen vuoksi.

----------


## OJ

> Määki haluun diagnosoida!
> 
> Tässä kuulkaas tarkka diagnoosi: Lance on huippu-urheilija. Pelas samoilla säännöillä kuin muutkin maailman yhdessä fyysisesti vaativimmista lajeista, onnistui myös olemaan käryämättä aktiiviuransa aikana ja on oikeastaan kaikilla mittareilla mitattuna menestynein pyöräilijä ikinä. Lancelle tsemppiä, toivottavasti pääsee vielä kilpailemaan triathlonissa ja saa kunnon doupit että pärjää!



Huippu-urheilija - OK
Pelasi samoilla säännöillä - Pelasiko?
Menestynein pyöräilijä kaikilla mittareilla - Jos lisenssissä listattujen sääntöjen mukaan mennään, niin aika harvahan on voittanut MM-kultaa. Kaikista eniten palkintorahoja ko. sankari on toki saanut, eli euroilla mitattuna on toki menestynein pyöräilijä ikinä. 
Tulevaisuuden Trinisti-ura - Joo tervemenoa paskomaan triathlonistien päälle.

Ainoa varma asia on se, että Lancen haastattelu oli yhtä kaukana tunnustuksesta ja suun puhtaaksi puhumisesta edes omaa toimintaa koskien kun Pihtipudas on Tokiosta.

----------


## Soolo

> Jeesuskin voi antaa katuvalle Lancelle anteeksi ja uuden mahdollisuuden. Miksei samaa voi tehdä
> Fillari foorumin tietäjät.



En ikinä. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZgns7CXeUI

----------


## jarit

http://instagram.com/p/Us9ZI6xtBP/

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Sinisilmäinen voisi esittää kysymyksen että miksi olemme joutuneet todistamaan tätä "käsittämätöntä pahuutta"?

Oli ala mikä tahansa niin sama ilmiö tapahtuu jos on lakeja ja sääntöjä joita ei voida valvoa.

Kun on ollut doping-sääntöjä joita mitä ilmeisimmin ei ole pystytty valmomaan niin on syntynyt oma "harmaa" kulttuurinsa hyödyntymään tilannetta.  Teknologia valvomiseen on ollut vajaata.

Ainakin tämä on antanut "korkeamoraalisille" ihmisille mahdollisuuden osallistua gargantuankimaiseen jeesusteluorgiaan. Mikä ilo ja nautinto se onkaan! Taitavat sadunkirjoittajasopulit jotka ennen muotolivat sankarista elmokirjoituksia kierrittävät nyt entistä suuruutta tervassa ja höyhenissä. Ainakin lehtiä myydään hyvin ja sivuille tulee hittejä. 

Eihän se Lasse sittenkään ollut Marvel Comicsin supersankari!

----------


## vetooo

Kannattaa muuten käydä lukemassa vaikka toiseen kertaan Betsy Andreun valaehtoinen todistus USADA:lle. Luin sen lokakuussa, mutta muutamat yksityiskohdat olivat menneet ohi. Lance Armstrong yritti vuosien ajan saada Frankie Andreuta käyttämään Dr. Michele Ferrarin palveluita, mutta Andreu kieltäytyi kunniasta (kohta 35.).

Andreut vierailivat Armstrongin luona sairaalassa 1996, kun hän oli sairastunut syöpään. Armstrong lausui kuuluisat sanansa "EPO, testosteroni, kasvuhormoni, kortisoni ja steroidit" sairasvuoteeltaan (kohta 14.).

Armstrong haki oikeudenkäynnin kautta Tour-voittobonuksia SCA Promotionsilta vuonna 2006. Andreut todistivat Armstrongia vastaan - viitaten vuoden 1996 "sairasvuodepaljastukseen". Armstrong voitti casen ja SCA Promotions joutui maksamaan bonuksia. LA riemastui voitostaan, ja hän jatkoi vuosikausien ajan Andreun pariskunnan henkistä murskaamista.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Tottakai Hans saa esittää näkemyksensä asiaan koska laajasti ottaen hän on asianomainen ostettuaaan Trekin ennen kuin oli tiedossa että merkin ykkös mannekiini onkin huijari... tietysti Hans olisi päätynyt johonkin muuhun merkiin jos olisi tiedossa olisi ollut tällainen törkeä vedätys... vähän epäilin kun ei laite kulje kuten Läänsillä...

Lähtökohtaisesti täällä ollaan sitä mieltä että jos joku tekee jotain aivan älytöntä niin aivan ensi sijaisen tärkeää on selvittää että onko teon tekijä tehnyt tekonsa täydessä ymmärryksessä vai vailla täyttä ymmärrystä... vaiko jotain tältä väliltä. Juridisestikin tämä on tärkeää, monasti juristit vetoavat tähän sopivamman rangaistuksen saamiseksi.  Läänsin teko on siinä määrin massiivinen ja vienyt mukanaan muitakin kuin Trekiin päätyneitä että katsoisin tällaisen näkökulman esittämisen olevan perusteltua.  Maailmanhistoriasta löytyy saman tapaisesti toimineita henkilöitä kasapäin, hietä on dignosoitu todella paljon myöhemmin... tässäkö tapauksessa ei päädyttäisi siihen että esitetään epäilyksiä teon tunnustaneen henkilön henkisestä tilasta tapahtumahetkellä?

----------


## CamoN

Toisesta osasta jäi sellainen fiilis että Lance on päättänyt vanhan viisauden mukaisesti olla itkemättä kun paska on jo housussa. Rajattoman itseluottamuksen takia vilkaisi kalsareihinsa vähän myöhässä, vaikka muut ehti huomautella hajusta jo jonkun tovin. 

Eikä yhtään hassumpi veto ettei käräyttänyt muita vaan puhui omista asioistaan. Lancehan on suunnilleen viime vuosikymmenen kovin valehtelija, siinä mielessä olisi vähän hassua ruveta nyt laukomaan "totuuksia" muista ihmisistä, varsinkaan tällaisessa yhteydessä jossa todisteita ei ole mahdollista esittää tai rangaistuksia jakaa.

Tutkimukset jatkuu varmasti niin pitkään kuin UCI tai USADA kokee ne hyödyllisiksi. Sitten paljastuu lisää jos on paljastuakseen.

----------


## Jan

http://youtu.be/WTrkBRwT5Uc

----------


## Pyöräpummi

On sanomattakin selvää että toisten "henkinen murskaaminen" on tuomittavaa.
Samaan sarjaan kuuluu myös se että kun toinen on ollut heikoimmillaan sairasvuoteella niin sitä tilannetta käytetään hyväksi. Puhutaan asiasta (lääkärin ja potilaan välinen keskustelu) jonka ei missän nimessä olisi pitänyt olla julkista.

Urheilusta löytyy kyseenalaisten persoonien galleria. Eikä Armstrong ole edes sieltä pahimmasta päästä. 
On paljon tuomittavaa mitä hän teki mutta siinä ympäristössä ei monellakaan ollut puhtaat jauhot pussissa.

Big George seurasi Lancea kuin nauta johtajaa puhumattakaan niistä muista.

----------


## OJ

> On sanomattakin selvää että toisten "henkinen murskaaminen" on tuomittavaa.
> Samaan sarjaan kuuluu myös se että kun toinen on ollut heikoimmillaan sairasvuoteella niin sitä tilannetta käytetään hyväksi. Puhutaan asiasta (lääkärin ja potilaan välinen keskustelu) jonka ei missän nimessä olisi pitänyt olla julkista.
> 
> Urheilusta löytyy kyseenalaisten persoonien galleria. Eikä Armstrong ole edes sieltä pahimmasta päästä. 
> On paljon tuomittavaa mitä hän teki mutta siinä ympäristössä ei monellakaan ollut puhtaat jauhot pussissa.
> 
> Big George seurasi Lancea kuin nauta johtajaa puhumattakaan niistä muista.



"Mutta kun muutkin..." on ihan yhtä huono perustelu miten päin hyvänsä. Toisaalta ymmärrän tämän ihan helposti kun nalkkiin jäänyt urheilija käyttää tätä puolustelua, mutta siinä vaiheessa kun minkään tähän liittyvän aiheen kanssa vähemmän tekemisissä olleet penkkiurheilijat alkavat puolustelemaan nalkkiin jäänyttä (ja tässä tapauksessa häiriintyneesti totta puhuvia ahdistellutta) kuskia samoilla tekosyillä, niin aletaan olemaan aika hukassa.

En tiedä kattaako jokin muu kuin Omertan tapainen sopimus sen, että ei saisi kertoa mitä joku on sairasvuoteellaan kertoillut varsinkin kun se joku väittää päinvastaista hakiessaan valehdellen miljoonia dollareita lakihuoneen kautta. Lance ja Andreut eivät kaiketi olleet lääkäri-potilas suhteessa. En tiedä, mutta kuulen mielelläni mitä Andreut tästä todistamisestaan mahdollisesti hyötyivät tai olettivat hyötyvänsä koska tossa vaiheessa Lance oli jo osoittanut miten ahdistelee kaikkia häntä vastaan totta puhuvia.

Yksikään toinen kuski ei ole tähän päivään mennessä pyllyillyt samassa mittakaavassa Lancen kanssa. Lance oli aikansa suurin Tour-kuski ja suurin monessa muussakin suhteessa.

Hans -> Ai sinä ajat 90-lukulaisella Trekillä? En olisi uskonut... :Vink: 

EDIT: Vilkaisin noita Betsyn youtube-videon kommentteja ja ei voi sanoa kuin huhuh...melkoisen sairaita kommentteja.

----------


## YT

Pyöräily ei puhdistu ennenkuin omerta saadaan hävitettyä. Sitkeässä tuntuu olevan.

----------


## vetooo

> Pyöräily ei puhdistu ennenkuin omerta saadaan hävitettyä. Sitkeässä tuntuu olevan.



Ainakaan Ullrich ei aio seurata Armstrongin jälanjälkiä.

Ullrich Will Not Follow Armstrong's Example In Confessing | Cyclingnews.com

Se olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää, miksi Ullrichin W/kg:t lähentelivät 6,5:tä vuosina 1996-1998 (Tourissa 1997 Arcalisilla miltei 7,0 W/kg), mutta putosivat alle 6,0:een vuosina 2000-2001. Ne nousivat lähelle 1996-1998-tasoa vuonna 2003. Kaudella 2004 Ullrich laihdutti liian nopeassa aikatalulussa ylimääräisiä kiloja ennen Touria - ei kulkenut. Vuotta myöhemmin - 2005 - saksalainen oli liian tuhdissa kunnossa. Fuentesin voitelu onnistui hyvin vuonna 2006, mutta Tourin aaton tapahtumat koituivat Ullen kohtaloksi.

Ullrichin mentorin Pevenagen kommentit tukevat laskelmiani.





> "Did we have a choice? After the Festina scandal in 1998, we had stopped everything at (team) Telekom. No substances, no preparation, nothing!" Rudy Pevenage, who was implicated in the Operacion Puerto blood-doping scandal that broke in 2006, told French sports daily L'Equipe.
> 
> "We worked like this until 2001, believing that our rivals were doing the same. But Armstrong and U.S. Postal made us wonder. We were seeing that nothing was true with them. We were seeing that Armstrong had become superhuman," the Belgian added.



Armstrong's success pushed Ullrich to resume doping - Chicago Tribune

En koskaan unohda Ullrichin Tour 2001 -olemusta. Mies oli uransa parhaassa ulkoisessa kunnossa, mutta Armstrongin rinnalla saksalainen näytti lähinnä amatööritason sunnuntaipolkijalta.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Toistan vielä että koko sotku (imho) johtuu siitä että valvontaa on ollut teknisesti mahdoton järjestää ja sen takia oli harmaa alue eli doping-kulttuuri.

Ensimmäisenä syy löytyy rakenteista eikä yksilöistä. Siitä huolimatta että heillä on omat vähemmän mairittelevat puolensa ja dopingringeistä löytyi mafiamaisia piirteitä.

Vertaisin tätä harmaata taloutta vastaan käytyyn taisteluun. Sitä  vastaan tehdyistä laeista on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä jos niitä ei  voida valvoa.

Ilmiselvästi Armstrong oli aikamoimen kingi jota pelättiin ja jonka suosiosta taas toiset hyötyivät.
Tälläinen käyttäytyminen ei ole mitään uutta vaan pikemminkin aika stereotyyppistä.
Mikä sitten erottaa Armstrongin aikansa muista pyöräiljijöistä oli poikkeuksellinen "johtajakyky" joka pystyi käyttämään armottomasti sekä keppiä että porkkanaa.

Huippu-urheilusta löytyy sekopäitä moneen lähtöön. VDB oli yksi niistä ja Lance on pyhäkoulupoika VDB:n verrattuna.

Mitä tästä opimme? Sääntöjen pitäisi olla sellaiset että niitä pystytään järkevästi valvomaan.
Ensimmäinen kysymys pitäisi olla että löytyykö meiltä tekniset edellytyksen sääntöjen valvontaan?

----------


## 2,5i V6

Suuri yleisö vaatii urheiluun showta ja sankaripersoonia hinnalla millä hyvänsä ja samaan aikaan ollaan hurjan herkkiä, kun (yllätys yllätys!) joku kiinnostavista ja tunteita herättävistä urheilijoista onkin satsittanut. Hiihto kiinnosti suurta suomalaisyleisöä Karpaasien aikana. Silloin oli persoonia, voittajia ja hommassa oli show-meininkiä, jota yleisö rakasti. Sitten Lahti '01 ja sankarit tallottiin maan rakoon ja lopulta Myllylän kuolema. Puhutaan kuitenkin, että Karpaasien aikana satsittajia saattoi olla muuallakin, mutta se ei vihaa vähentänyt. Itse en osaa nykyhiihtäjistä nimetä kuin Jauhojärven ja Saarisen. 

Olen tunnistavinani saga LA:ssa samoja elementtejä ja mitä korkeammalta tiputetaan, sitä syvemmälle painellaan. LA:n olemus pyörän päällä saa tästä kaikesta sotkusta huolimatta yhä mekäläisen pyörittämään kampia tuimemmin ja laittamaan pari pykälää lisää, vaikka jo sattuisi. Todella harmi, jos miehen urheilullisia edesottamuksia (tri/run) ei pääse jatkossa fiilistelemään (jostain tässä omassa treenaamisessakin pitää fiilis hakea). Mitä olen aktiivipyöräilijätuttujen kanssa keskustellut, en ole ajatuksineni yksin..

----------


## vakevves

> Pyöräily ei puhdistu ennenkuin omerta saadaan hävitettyä. Sitkeässä tuntuu olevan.



Tämä tapaus on kuitenkin vienyt systeemiä avoimempaan suuntaan. Johonkin 90-luvulle asti ammattipyöräilyn dopingrangaistukset olivat lieviä,  luokkaa 3 kk kilpailukieltoa talvella. Sen jälkeen alkoi vapaan EPO:n kausi vuoteen 2002 asti, kun aineelle ei ollut kunnollista testiä. Ei ole mikään ihme, että dopingkulttuurin kitkeminen on tällä historialla työlästä. Urheiluhenkeen ei kuulu luovuttaminen, joten on kaikki syy uskoa puhtaampaan tulevaisuuteen. Eikä juniorien kanssa puuhasteluun voi muulla asenteella lähteä. Kovasti paljon on niitä, jotka ovat olleet nuorena hyviä, mutta eivät ole puhtaina pysyneet douppaajien mukana ja lopettaneet turhautuneina. Siihen on tulossa parannusta.

----------


## vakevves

> Toistan vielä että koko sotku (imho) johtuu siitä että valvontaa on ollut teknisesti mahdoton järjestää ja sen takia oli harmaa alue eli doping-kulttuuri.
> 
> Ensimmäisenä syy löytyy rakenteista eikä yksilöistä. Siitä huolimatta että heillä on omat vähemmän mairittelevat puolensa ja dopingringeistä löytyi mafiamaisia piirteitä.
> 
> Vertaisin tätä harmaata taloutta vastaan käytyyn taisteluun. Sitä  vastaan tehdyistä laeista on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä jos niitä ei  voida valvoa.
> 
> 
> Ilmiselvästi Armstrong oli aikamoimen kingi jota pelättiin ja jonka suosiosta taas toiset hyötyivät.
> Tälläinen käyttäytyminen ei ole mitään uutta vaan pikemminkin aika stereotyyppistä.
> ...



Dopingkulttuuri on aiheuttanut vinoutuman siihen minkälaisia tyyppejä huipulle pääsee. Pitää olla valmis rikkomaan sääntöjä. Väärintekeminen ja kiinnijäämisriski ei saa vaikuttaa itse suoritukseen. Ne eivät onnistu kaikilta. Eikä se, että joutuu osallistumaan verensiirtoon hotellihuoneessa keskellä kilpailuhulinaa.

----------


## Fuuga

> Toistan vielä että koko sotku (imho) johtuu siitä että valvontaa on ollut teknisesti mahdoton järjestää ja sen takia oli harmaa alue eli doping-kulttuuri.
> 
> Ensimmäisenä syy löytyy rakenteista eikä yksilöistä.



Kyllähän sulla on uskomattomat perustelut. Saat tuon kuulostamaan siltä, että koska olosuhteet antavat mahdollisuudet, kaikenlainen vilppi on sallittua?! Uskomatonta, että tuollaista kehdataan sanoa vieläpä julkisesti. Kyllähän syy löytyy nimenomaan yksilöistä ensikädessä ja aina! Sen jälkeen tulevat rakenteet, joiden pitäisi edes yrittää ehkäistä mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa, mutta kun ihminen on niin kieroutunut ja mätä kuin onkin, se näyttää mahdottomalta.

----------


## Esko

> Toistan vielä että koko sotku (imho) johtuu siitä että valvontaa on ollut teknisesti mahdoton järjestää ja sen takia oli harmaa alue eli doping-kulttuuri.



 Elikkäs sillä perusteella että (esim.) Lance ei jäänyt kiinni EPOsta vaikka sitä käyttikin, EPOn olisi pitänyt olla sallittua? Kyllähän kielto ja jollakin tavalla toimiva testi kuitenkin vähensi satsittelua reilusti. Nykyinen mahdollisuus säilyttää näytteet max. 8 vuotta uusinta-analyysejä varten toivottavasti vähentää intoa tai ainakin annoksia vielä entisestään.

 Muutenkin ärsyttää puhe harmaasta alueesta. Ihan kuin kyse olisi menetelmistä, joiden luvallisuus on jotenkin tulkinnanvaraista tai kyseenalaista. Katin kontit. Jos napataan kiellettyjä aineita, silloin ollaan mustalla alueella. Rikotaan niitä sääntöjä joiden noudattamiseen on sitouduttu, mitään tulkinnan varaa ei asiassa ole.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Kyllähän sulla on uskomattomat perustelut. Saat tuon kuulostamaan siltä, että koska olosuhteet antavat mahdollisuudet, kaikenlainen vilppi on sallittua?! Uskomatonta, että tuollaista kehdataan sanoa vieläpä julkisesti. Kyllähän syy löytyy nimenomaan yksilöistä ensikädessä ja aina! Sen jälkeen tulevat rakenteet, joiden pitäisi edes yrittää ehkäistä mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa, mutta kun ihminen on niin kieroutunut ja mätä kuin onkin, se näyttää mahdottomalta.



Tiedoksi kaikille sinisilmäisille! Ei elämä ole vain mustaa ja valkoista, vaikka se yksinkertaistaakin ajattelua.
En väittänyt ollenkaan sitä että vilppi on sallitua vaan sitä että rakenteellisilla tekijöillä on suurempi merkitys doping-ongelman syntyyn.

Urheilussa on käytetty vilppiä aivan niin kauan kun sitä on harrastettu aivan antiikin ajasta alkaen.
Muistan lukeneeni huippu-urheilijoille tehdystä kyselystä josko he olisivat valmiita käyttämää douppia. Suurin osa oli valmis siihen huolimatta mm. eliniän lyhenemisestä.

Jo huippu-urheiluun valikoituneet ovat niin kunnianhimoisia että kaikki mahdolliset keinot tullaan käyttämään.

Meidän mielestämme moraalisesti väärällä käyttäymisellä on kuitenkin ollut henkiinjäämisen kannalta niin suurin merkitys että evoluutio on luonut ne käytökseemme.
Sanomalla näin en tarkoita että puoltaisin vilppiä vaan pyrin tarkastelemaan sitä realistisesti.

Korkeamoralisessa fantiasiamailmassa eläminen johtaa vain erkaantumiseen todellisuudesta.

----------


## Raikku

Se on sitä kokoomuslaista/jenkkiläistä käyttäytymistä jossa vain oma etu on tärkeä, paskat muista vaikka omalla toiminnalla tuhottaisiin toisten elämiä/mahdollisuuksia. Siksi olenkin kommunisti.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Se on sitä kokoomuslaista/jenkkiläistä käyttäytymistä jossa vain oma etu on tärkeä, paskat muista vaikka omalla toiminnalla tuhottaisiin toisten elämiä/mahdollisuuksia. Siksi olenkin kommunisti.



Sittenhän Sinulle on mukavaa luettavaa millainen oli DDR:n ja Neuvostoliiton valmennusjärjestelmä!

----------


## Korhonen

> En väittänyt ollenkaan sitä että vilppi on sallitua vaan sitä että rakenteellisilla tekijöillä on suurempi merkitys doping-ongelman syntyyn.



Juu, yksilö tekee päätöksiä omalta kohdaltaan parhaan kykynsä mukaan, mutta se yksilö toimii sosiaalisessa ympäristössä, joka vaikuttaa siihen, millaisia päätöksiä kyseinen yksilö pitää "parhaina" ja "moraalisina". Yleensä noita päätöksiä tehdään vielä varsin nuorena, kypsymättömänä ja ilman elämänkokemusta, jolloin vaikuttamisen kannalta avainasemassa ovat ne urheilijan lähipiirissä olevat henkilöt, joita tämä pitää jonkinlaisina auktoriteetteina. Tällaisia auktoriteetteja ovat esim. valmentajat, vanhemmat saman lajin harrastajat jne. eikä ole mitään takeita siitä, että heillä olisi jotenkin erinomaisen korkeat moraaliset arvot.

----------


## EsaJ

Mitä tästä haluamme opettaa niille lapsillemme, jotka urheilua harrastavat?

----------


## CamoN

> Juu, yksilö tekee päätöksiä omalta kohdaltaan parhaan kykynsä mukaan, mutta se yksilö toimii sosiaalisessa ympäristössä, joka vaikuttaa siihen, millaisia päätöksiä kyseinen yksilö pitää "parhaina" ja "moraalisina". Yleensä noita päätöksiä tehdään vielä varsin nuorena, kypsymättömänä ja ilman elämänkokemusta, jolloin vaikuttamisen kannalta avainasemassa ovat ne urheilijan lähipiirissä olevat henkilöt, joita tämä pitää jonkinlaisina auktoriteetteina. Tällaisia auktoriteetteja ovat esim. valmentajat, vanhemmat saman lajin harrastajat jne. eikä ole mitään takeita siitä, että heillä olisi jotenkin erinomaisen korkeat moraaliset arvot.



Nimenomaan. Voin kuvittella itseni huippu-urheilijaksi jolla on *äärimmäisen kova voitontahto* ja joka on harjoitellut kovaa viimeiset 15 vuotta menestyäkseen yksilölajissaan. Jossain vaiheessa tulee päivä kun kilpailen niin kovalla tasolla, ettei geeniperimäni, lahjakkuuteni ja työmääräni enää nosta tai edes ylläpidä tuloksia suhteessa kilpakumppaneihin. 

Sattumoisin henkilö johon luotan, vaikkapa joukkueen lääkäri (tai vastaava auktoriteetti), tuo minulle kansainvälisen tason kilpailun tulosliuskan jossa oma nimeni on vaikka kahdeksantena ja hän kertoo minulle faktana että nämä kuusi nimeä edelläsi käyttävät jotain suorituskykyä lisäävää ainetta. Siis kaikkien niiden lisäravinteiden lisäksi joita minäkin nautin ja joihin sääntökirja ei ota suoraan kantaa. Ruokavalioni on todennäköisesti jo valmiiksi vääristynyt suhteessa siihen mitä normaali-ihmisen lautaselta löytyy, olen jatkuvasti verikokeissa, laktaattikokeissa yms. testeissä eikä siinä olen sinänsä mitään uutta että huippu-urheilu tuo päivärutiiniin taas yhden uuden asian, jotta menestymisen mahdollisuudet olisivat maksimoitu. 

En kuitenkaan siinä tilanteessa pyytäisi lääkäriltä koko "settiä", varmaan porttiteorian mukaisesti olisimme ensin yhteisymmärryksessä esimerkiksi veritankkauksesta ja nälkä kasvaisi syödessä kun suorituskyvyn nousu havaittaisiin. Siitä eteenpäin harjoittelu ja kilpaileminen jatkuisi kuin narkkarilla - EPOa suoneen tänään, nimi lehteen huomenna. Eihän se pitkässä juoksussa järin fiksua ole, kuten ei ole esimerkiksi heroiinin piikittäminenkään, mutta kaikkihan sitä tekee - eikö?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Sehän on fakta, että kun paljon harjoittelee ei keho sitä kestä. D-aineet parantaa näistä rasituksista ja sitten voi harjoitella vielä enemmän. Lancella käsittääkseni ihan hirveät/kovat harjoitusohjelmat.

----------


## lansive

> Sehän on fakta, että kun paljon harjoittelee ei keho sitä kestä.



Nyt puhut ihan höpöjä. Keho kestää kovaakin kyytiä kun rasitusta lisätään vähitellen. Erityisesti kun harjoittelu on aloitettu nuorena niin tulokset ovat hyviä vaikka ei perimä olisikaan mitään huippua. Maailman kärkeen kyllä tarvitaan sitten perimäkin avuksi (lajista riippumatta).





> D-aineet parantaa näistä rasituksista ja sitten  voi harjoitella vielä enemmän.



Kyllähän niillä edistää palautumista, ainakin osalla.





> Lancella käsittääkseni ihan  hirveät/kovat harjoitusohjelmat.



Tavalliseen kuntoilijaan verrattuna kotimaan kärjen harjoitusohjelma on jo hirveä/kova. Ammattilaisten harjoitusohjelmiin verrattuna Lancella ei ollut mitään ylimaallista. Propagandakoneisto toki oli kunnossa koska jollakin piti peittää tulosten todellinen tausta.

----------


## Janu

> Nyt puhut ihan höpöjä. Keho kestää kovaakin kyytiä kun rasitusta lisätään vähitellen. Erityisesti kun harjoittelu on aloitettu nuorena niin tulokset ovat hyviä vaikka ei perimä olisikaan mitään huippua. Maailman kärkeen kyllä tarvitaan sitten perimäkin avuksi (lajista riippumatta).



Keho kestää kovaakin rääkkiä juu, mutta siitä palautuminen kestää (liian) kauan. Jos vaadittua palautumisaikaa lyhentää douppaamalla voi reenata enemmän.

Maailman kärkeen tarvitaan dopingia avuksi, ei siinä perimä riitä kun kaikki muut(kin) huippulahjakkuudet douppaa.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Tämä oli jo täällä:
https://twitter.com/i/#!/byrnesh/med...com%2F8meHthTM

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Tämä ei vielä tainnut olla täällä:
> https://twitter.com/i/#!/byrnesh/med...com%2F8meHthTM



Viesti nro 1869

----------


## Lasol

> Sehän on fakta, että kun paljon harjoittelee ei keho sitä kestä. D-aineet parantaa näistä rasituksista ja sitten voi harjoitella vielä enemmän. Lancella käsittääkseni ihan hirveät/kovat harjoitusohjelmat.



Jos oltaisiin sellaisessa hypoteettisessa tilanteessa että kaikille doping aineille olisi 100% testit, ei kukaan siis voisi käyttää dopingia. Kyllä varmasti sillonkin huiput paljon reenais. Toki hieman vähemmän koska ei ole palauttavia vitskuja käytössä, mutta 'keho ei kestä' ?? Ihmisen keho kestää luomuna tietyn määrän, varmasti vähän vaihtelee yksilöittäin eikä ole mitään järkeä reenata liikaa. Samaa sarjaa tämä sonta kun 'Ei TdF:ää voi luomuna ajaa läpi' PASKAA. Hitaammat vauhdit mutta läpi pääsis ~ sama % kun nykyään.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Jeesuskin voi antaa katuvalle Lancelle anteeksi ja uuden mahdollisuuden. Miksei samaa voi tehdä
> Fillari foorumin tietäjät.



Kaikkihan me kristityt osoitamme kristillistä lähimmäisenrakkautta emmekä tuomitse, ettei meitä tuomittaisi - täällä se vain esiintyy ev.lut. lahkolaisella tavalla, koska Suomi on monien herätysliikkeiden maa.




> Sittenhän Sinulle on mukavaa luettavaa millainen oli DDR:n ja Neuvostoliiton valmennusjärjestelmä!



Ja jos Sinä vertaisit Marxin oppeja ja DDR:n tai SNTL:n valtiojärjestelmää huomaisit, ettei marxilaisuudella ollut sija bolseviikien vallankumouksen jälkeen.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Olen aina ihmetellyt että miten Lasse on voinut pärjätä kilpailuissa vain yhden kiveksen tuottamalla kiveshormoonilla eli testosteronilla.
Haastattelussa hän on kertonut että kyseinen yksikiveksisyys oli savuverho monelle "lääkitykselle".
Nähtävästi Lasse on ollut aika tuhdilla "hormoonikorvaushoidolla", jossa on korvattu enemmänkin kuin vain yksi kives.

Olisko jonkulla mahdollisesti tietoa tästä asiasta?






> Ja jos Sinä vertaisit Marxin oppeja ja DDR:n tai SNTL:n valtiojärjestelmää huomaisit, ettei marxilaisuudella ollut sija bolseviikien vallankumouksen jälkeen.



Saatat olla hyvinkin oikessa! Ehkä meidän sittenkin kannattaisi kokeilla uudestan kommunismia.
Marx itse oli aikamoisen integriteetin omaava henkilö. Samaa kai voi odottaa itse teorialtakin.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Miksi muu media on niin hiljaa koko tästä aiheesta?

----------


## CamoN

> Miksi muu media on niin hiljaa koko tästä aiheesta?



Maailmalla taitaa olla sen verran noita muitakin uutisia, kuten juuri tällä hetkellä kauhistuttavan raju ihmiskauppa/lapsityövoima-ananasmehu ja -tonnikalasäilykeskandaali, ettei taida juuri kiinnostaa. Jos Big Brother olisi käynnissä ei olisi mahdollisuutta edes marginaaliin pääsemiseen.

----------


## gts/R

> Miksi muu media on niin hiljaa koko tästä aiheesta?



OFFTOPIC: Valtaosaa suomalaisia tuskin kiinnostaa muu urheilu ku jääkiekko ja sekin vaan, kun sitä saa kattella mukavasti soffalta. Kaljanjuontiuutiset, ex-urheilijoiden, poliitikkojen ja mukajulkkisten toilailut kiinnostaa paljon enemmän kuin joku Lääns. /OFFTOPIC

----------


## Viineri

Älkääs ny, just oli juttua Ylellä. Joonaltakin kysyttiin ikäviä vanhoja muistoja

----------


## vakevves

> Miksi muu media on niin hiljaa koko tästä aiheesta?



Ainakin Yle:ssä aihetta on pohdittu useaan otteeseen. Tyypillinen kommentti on "väärin tunnustettu". Noiden perusteella Lancen olisi kannattanut edelleen pitää mölyt mahassa.

----------


## Two-Shoes

Kai tää nyt on pakko tänne postata :Vink:

----------


## OJ

No jatketaan ajankohtaisella youtube-pätkällä.

----------


## YT

Ja lisää youtubesta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZa0a6rWsiU

----------


## Hääppönen

OT:n rajalla: Joona Laukka ei suostunut Ajankohtaisen Ykkösen puhelinhaastattelussa kommentoimaan mitenkään dopingin käyttöä Festina-tallissa ollessaan niiden palkkalistoilla. Jotenkin näin meni lause: "Olemme aikanaan tehneet sopimuksen tallin väen kanssa, että näitä asioita ei kommentoida". Pelotonin Omerta elää ja voi hyvin!  :Cool: 

Edit: Oho, aihe käsitelty jo Doping-keskustelussa toisaalla. Jääköön silti kertaukseksi tännekin tämä.

----------


## Munamankeli

> Älkääs ny, just oli juttua Ylellä. Joonaltakin kysyttiin ikäviä vanhoja muistoja



Ja osa vastauksista oli taattua hiihtoliittoa. Vaimoakin alkoi naurattaa, vaikkei hän juuri lajista ymmärrä. Emävalheen se tunnistaa sitäkin paremmin.

----------


## gallodepelea

Australian kirjastossa, vai joko tää kuva on ollut täällä..

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Australian kirjastossa, vai joko tää kuva on ollut täällä..



Oli. Minäkin sain näpeilleni. Ei se siitä.

----------


## apuajaja

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/24/sp...:+Most+Popular

Uutta vahingonkorvauskeissiä pukkaa. Tällä kertaa kirjan lukijat Lancea ja kustantajaa vastaan fiktion myymisestä faktana.

----------


## kukavaa

^only in ämerika!

----------


## VesaP

Kuviteltu tilanne: 

Firma X maksanut Lancelle 1 000 000 eur jostain sponssidiilistä vuonna 2000.
Lance voitti vaikka mitä, Firma X rypee suosiossa ja kauppa käy kuumana.

Lance kärähtää dopingista 2012.

Jos Firma X hakee oikeusteitse samaa miljoonaa takaisin Lancelta, se on minun mielestä bull shittiä. Firma on jo hyötynyt sen mitä tuolla miljoonallaan haki. Se on saanut sen hyödyn mistä maksoikin. Eli koko lakijuttu pitäs lopettaa samantien.

Vai kuinka? Miksi Firman X pitäs saada hyötyä vielä uudelleen Lancen kustannuksella?

ps) En aio vaatia Lancen kirjarahojani takaisin. Ne tekee sen mitä oli tarkoituskin. Koristaa kirjahyllyä.  :Cool:

----------


## majis

> ps) En aio vaatia Lancen kirjarahojani takaisin. Ne tekee sen mitä oli tarkoituskin. Koristaa kirjahyllyä.



En minäkään, mutta jos Lance joutuu maksamaan jotain Oakleylle tai Trekille takaisin  niin sitten vaadin hyvitystä.

----------


## YT

Minä haluan takaisin ne 7*3 viikkoa elämästäni, jotka kulutin katsomalla tätä huijaria eurosportilta. Olin vuosikymmen sitten vielä nuori mies ja olisin voinut viettää todella laadukasta aikaa.

----------


## StantheMan

Ja minä haluan takaisin ne 30 000 euroa, jotka olen pyöräilyyn tärvännyt Lancen innoittamana. *Kele!

----------


## Jake_Kona

Ostatte vielä kaikki lancen uuden kirjan "Kun ajoin valheessa" ja jatko-osa " Totuus ja sen jälkeen" :Vink:

----------


## VesaP

> Ostatte vielä kaikki lancen uuden kirjan "Kun ajoin valheessa" ja jatko-osa " Totuus ja sen jälkeen"



No totta helvetissä. Kuten myös sen Lancen uusimman: "My time with Oprah".

----------


## haedon

> ...Jos Firma X hakee oikeusteitse samaa miljoonaa takaisin Lancelta, se on minun mielestä bull shittiä...



Jos totta puhutaan niin Firma X:ää ei kiinnosta pätkääkään se saako rahansa takaisin vaan se julkisuus mitä oikeusprosessi tuo.

----------


## Pave

Eiks tää muka vielä ole ollut täällä?!? Tulkoon kynsille, jos on aihetta...

----------


## Lasol

Tohtori urheiluauto on sitä mieltä että Lanke olisi voittanut ympäriajonsa myös korkean paikan leirien avulla. Melko uskomatonta että vielä viittii jauhaa ihme sontaa. Ymmärtäsin jos Lance ei olis tunnustanu, mutta kun tunnusti. Niin ja testosteroni mitä Ferrari neuvoi Lancen (ja pojat) ottamaan, oli määrältään niin pieni, että sillä oli korkeintaan placebo-efekti.

----------


## pekoni

> Tohtori urheiluauto on sitä mieltä että Lanke olisi voittanut ympäriajonsa myös korkean paikan leirien avulla. Melko uskomatonta että vielä viittii jauhaa ihme sontaa. Ymmärtäsin jos Lance ei olis tunnustanu, mutta kun tunnusti. Niin ja testosteroni mitä Ferrari neuvoi Lancen (ja pojat) ottamaan, oli määrältään niin pieni, että sillä oli korkeintaan placebo-efekti.



Minua kummastuttaa eniten tuosssa se, että jos tosiaan näin olisi ollut, niin miksi LAn valmentaja ja lääkäri ei vain vienyt häntä treenaamaan korkean paikan leirille? Ai niin, se tyyppi olikin Ferrari...
VMP

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Eiks tää muka vielä ole ollut täällä?!? Tulkoon kynsille, jos on aihetta...



Se Armstrongien ihmeveljesten sarja on tosi ihmeellinen saavutuksillaan, mahtavat isi ja äitikin olla olevinaan.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Lancea muistetaan myös graffitilla:

----------


## Jake_Kona

Viikonloppuna katselin uutta kypärää jos olis alennuksella musta/keltaista. Ei ollut joten olen hieman hölmistynyt, että onko niitä muita uskalikkoja jotka tämän jälkeen ostaisivat livestrongin kypärän ja käyttäisivät sitä julkisesti.
Itse en viitsi maksaa mistään kypärästä 200€ ( oli myös halpisversio 54 e, mutta en sitä osta). Itse voisin ajella livestrongin väreissä tulevaisuudessa jos saan sopivan kokoisen laatukypärän alta satskulla.

----------


## erkkk

Törmäsin tossa syksyllä ennen USADAn raporttia hardcore armstrong-faniin. Sillä oli kotona trekki, kaikki vaatteet livestrongia. Se oli läski, helvetin tyhmä jenkki lomalla euroopassa. Näki fillarin ja kysyi heti ekana et tujuuknow huu is lääns armströn. Liivstrong. Totesin kohteliaasti että kyllähän mä sen tiedän. Juteltiin pyöräilystä mutta keskustelu oli aika vaivaantunutta kun kaikki vaan kääntyi Länssiin, sen välineisiin ja sen urotekoihin. Se vielä seuras mua ja huuteli aina Länssin nimeä aina kun sai katsekontaktin. Mulla kesti päivän toipua kohtaamisesta. Mitenköhän silläkin kaverilla nykyisin menee, onkohan pyöräily mennyt lohtusyömisen puolelle. On tää karua.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Käytän keltaista livestrong treenipaitaa useinkin kuntosalilla, miksen käyttäisi ???  :Cool:

----------


## VesaP

> Käytän keltaista livestrong treenipaitaa useinkin kuntosalilla, miksen käyttäisi ???



Ei *elvetti. Meillä on sama avatar ja vielä samat reenivaatteetkin!  :No huh!:

----------


## Lasol

Itse en ole mennyt halpaan kovin pahasti: Ei oo trekkiä, ei oakleytä, ei giroa, nikeä ehkä 1 t-paita, liverstrongia en todellakaan ikinä ole suunnitellut sponsoroivani, maantiepyörän osat on srammia, cx osat campaa (lankella shimano), skodaa en aja, Bontrageriakaan ei ole. Pearl Izumi vaatteita mulla on muutama, ne on hyviä kyllä. AMD (sponssas ainakin discovery channel teamia) on tietokoneeni prosessorin merkki (ehkä myös piirisarjan valmistaja en muista). Olen aika hyvin säilynyt huijjarifirmoilta, tuuri. Ainiin, eikö ne kaikki isot firmat huijjaa??

Giron potta on kyllä hankintalistalla kuhan on tarpeeksi huokee. Ei lanken takia, vaan sen takia että kiinnityssysteemi on todella hyvä jonka vuoksi nykygirot on tosi mukavia päässä.

----------


## Vilhelm V

Pyörät, kuteet ja hilut on saapasmaasta, mutta olen joskus sortunut ihailemaan Lancen vahvaa ajoa töllöttimestä. Voi minua kurjaa poloista.

----------


## 2,5i V6

> maantiepyörän osat on srammia



Kuitenkin SRAMilla ajavana tuit vähän Lancea. Jos oikein muistan, sijoitti LA (2008?) SRAMiin...

----------


## TURISTI

> Tohtori urheiluauto on sitä mieltä että Lanke olisi voittanut ympäriajonsa myös korkean paikan leirien avulla. Melko uskomatonta että vielä viittii jauhaa ihme sontaa. Ymmärtäsin jos Lance ei olis tunnustanu, mutta kun tunnusti. Niin ja *testosteroni mitä Ferrari neuvoi Lancen (ja pojat) ottamaan, oli määrältään niin pieni, että sillä oli korkeintaan placebo-efekti.*



On muuten typerä selitys, tai sitten todella typerä lekuri.

Mitä järkeä olisi lopettaa henkilön oma testotuotanto tökkimällä ulkoista testoa pieniä määriä? Olen käsittänyt, että douppina käytetty lisätesto lakkauttaa kehon oman teston tuotannon ja sen takia käytettävät määrät pitää olla korvaushoitomääriä korkeampia, että saadaan varsinaista hyötyä. Ilman testoa, siis omaa tai synteettistä,  kukaan tuskin ajelee kovinkaan korkealla tasolla.

----------


## Matti S.

Tohtori fefe tökkii placeboa monen sadan tonnin edestä? No, sillä on jo elinikäinen

----------


## sianluca

http://yle.fi/urheilu/armstrong_kaip...4?ref=leiki-es totuuden esitaistelija vauhdissa...... tuolta voisi rahaa vielä irrota ja voisi luoda uuden uran.....

----------


## Jake_Kona

Tässä oli pieni ikkuna jonka kautta oltaisiin pystytty putsaamaan koko ryvettynyt systeemi. No näyttää siltä että isot tahot eivät tee mitään vaan lakaisevat "shaisen" maton alle.
Ja siellähän on jo mahottomasti tavaraa. Olisiko se Lancen uusi homma pistää putsi käyntiin kun muita pelottaa.

----------


## asb

Tässä Cycling Newsin alkuperäinen haastattelu. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lanc...sive-interview

Ihan ei kuulosta vakuuttavalta väite, että Lance olisi suositellut Patulle totuuskomission perustamista. Enemmänkin normaalilta Lancen CYA-meiningiltä. Sekin, että Lance kieltäytyy puhumasta USADA:lle kuulostaa lähinnä kalavelkojen maksamiselta Tygartin suuntaan.

----------


## Samuli-1

Mun mielestä on hienoa, että Lasse ottaa johtajan roolin taistelussa puhtaan pyöräilyn tulevaisuudesta. Tuli kaapista ulos (kun ei enää muuta vaihtoehtoa ollut), kertoi (osa-)totuuden doping-historiastaan ja muistuttaa pyöräilyn vallitsevasta tekopyhyydestä ja siitä miten hänet on otettu silmätikuksi.

Vuosien systemaattinen valehtelu, totuuden kertovien haastaminen oikeuteen, lahjominen.. Ja varsinki tää pakon edessä "vilpitön" tunnustaminen, missä käsittääkseni tunnustettiin VAIN ne asiat, joista muutenki ois jääny kiinni. Vähä on heikoilla kantimilla lipunkantajan osa, mut hyvinhän se roolinsa vetää.

Karavaani kulkee.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Tässä ( d-valvonnassa ja käytössä) on koko ajan ollut se ongelma että ei olla vasemmalla eikä oikealla vaan kieputaan siinä välillä. Ja homma jatkuu samaa rataa tulevaisuudessakin.
Elkäköön kaksinaamaisuus. :Juhuu:

En enää kiesustele tässä topikissa ellei jotain fantsua tapahdu. Kaikki sanottu useasti piste

----------


## PeeHoo

Minää ymmärsin, että Lancen testosteronituotanto on nolla kivessyövän jäljiltä. Olenko väärässä?

----------


## asb

Niin se väittää oikeuttaakseen teston vetämisen. Mitään lääkärinlausuntoja tai WADA:n vaatimaa poikkeuslupaa siihen ei ole.

----------


## A R:nen

Ranskassa eilen lähetetty dokkari "Armstrong : les secrets d'un parrain" (kummisedän salaisuudet):
http://www.france2.fr/emissions/comp...-03-2013_37421

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lassen uusi ura: 
*Lance Armstrong drumming for Lance Herbstrong on 4/20/2013!*

----------


## buldoggi

Eiköhän noille doping-pelleille käy samoin kaikille, ei vanhuus pääse vaivaamaan. Sydän kasvaa ja kasvaa, kunnes muu elimistö ei enää pysty korjaamaan dopingin aiheuttamia vaurioita. En silti toivota tälle klovnille R.I.P.... Hylkiö joka aiheuttaa tyhmyydellään ja ahneudellaan lajille täysin turhaa kielteistä mainetta.

----------


## Mihail

Ei mun suhtautuminen pyöräilyyn muutu ainakaan yhtäään dopingin takia. Eikä mihinkään muuhunkaan urheiluun.
Sillä saavutettu hyöty on kumminkin niin pieni. Ja hyvin tuo arnold schwarzeneggerkin näyttää vielä potkivan vanhana vaikka
on nimenomaan nauttinut paljonkin kasvuhormoonia, kun sitä ei siihen aikaan oltu kielletty.
Kovia jätkiä ne on kaikki. Respect!!

----------


## StantheMan

Huomenna lehdessä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...without-doping

Jaaha, pitäisi taas joskus katsoa 28 tunnin sessiona Lancen voitot  :Vink:  dvd:eeltä.

----------


## DeCadence

Cycling's greatest fraud..

http://youtu.be/OOPPPCZotWI

----------


## VesaP

> Cycling's greatest fraud..
> 
> http://youtu.be/OOPPPCZotWI



Go Lance!  :Hymy: 

"Olisinko muka niin tyhmä että vuonna 2012 minun pojalleni vittuiltaisiin lukiossa että isäsi jäi kiinni dopingista???"

Hahaa....  :Leveä hymy:  No, King-Lance!

----------


## Mattia

Palautti Olympiapronssin KOK:lle

----------


## VesaP

> Palautti Olympiapronssin KOK:lle



Aika naurettavaa pelleilyä kyllä. Ullrich ja Ekimov sai  pitää mitallinsa ja Olanolle (neljäs) ei kuitenkaan mitalia anneta.

----------


## DeCadence

Diagnoosi ?

----------


## CamoN

Pitäisi saada sama vähän laajemmassa kontekstissa. Mitä tuossa oikein sanotaan? Nyt tuntuu siltä että meni aika hyvin kun voitti, koska "kaikki" muutkin douppas?

----------


## BONK

Aikanaan Nürnbergissa kuultiin vastaavia selityksiä. Siinä voisi olla Hannu Lauermallekin pikku pähkinä purtavaksi, kun laitettaisiin Lance hänen "sohvalleen".

----------


## Poursuivant

Stephen Frears aloittaa Lance-elokuvan kuvaukset perjantaina, kertoo Screen Daily.

----------


## asb

Kana-Uutiset haastattelivat Lancea neliosaisessa juttusarjassa: 1, 2, 3, 4

Enpä tiedä onko tuossa mitään uutta. Yksinoikeuden mielenkiintoisimpiin kysymyksiin Lance kuitenkin edelleen pidättää WADA:lle ja TRC:lle.

----------


## asb

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/201...ics?CMP=twt_gu

Cookson pyytää Lancea yhteistyöhön, muttei lupaa kilpailukiellon lyhentämistä. 

Kuuroille korville taitaa mennä.

----------


## vetooo

Vapise Hein Verbruggen!

LANCE ARMSTRONG WORLD EXCLUSIVE: Drugs cheat meets his accuser Emma O'Reilly  | Mail Online

----------


## OJ

Lance näyttää aika pahalta

----------


## PeeHoo

Lahjussyyte nuoruuden vuosille:
- Hän tarjosi minulle panettonen (italialainen joulukakku) lahjaksi ja toivotti minulle hyvää joulua. Laatikossa oli 100 000 dollaria pieninä seteleinä, italialainen Gaggioli kertoo.
Tuolloin vasta yhdeksän kuukautta ammattilaisena polkenut 21-vuotias Armstrong voitti kisan kirillään, joka alkoi kymmenisen kilometriä ennen maalia jyrkässä nousussa.

Linkki juttuun http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2013...32467_ur.shtml

----------


## asb

Iltapuluhan julkaisee ihan mitä paskaa tahansa, mutta silti tuo oli todella heikko suoritus.

----------


## VesaP

Vähän oudoksuttaa miten se on muka lahjonut koko *piip* pelotoonin/irtioton....  :Leveä hymy:  

"Vilkaisin sen jälkeen sivulle jotta Lance pääsi karkuun. Se oli lahjonut myös muut siinä."

Jesh!  :Leveä hymy:  Ja lehmät lentää.

Vino sentään rehellisesti osti voiton suoraan toiselta tyypiltä. Mitään koko pelotoonin lahjomista ollut. Rehdisti kysyi irtiottokaveriltaan että kelpaako fyffet ja kun kelpas niin Vino sai tuulettaa kainaloitaan maaliviivalla!

----------


## buhvalo

> Vähän oudoksuttaa miten se on muka lahjonut koko *piip* pelotoonin/irtioton....  
> 
> "Vilkaisin sen jälkeen sivulle jotta Lance pääsi karkuun. Se oli lahjonut myös muut siinä."
> 
> Jesh!  Ja lehmät lentää.





http://stevetilford.com/2013/12/14/g...f-forby-lance/

----------


## OJ

$50,000 vs. $10,000 tohon löytyy helppo ratkaisu.

----------


## Hölkky

Lancen "mittään en ole ottanu, enkä ota" dokuleffa Helsingin Docpointissa: http://docpoint.info/content/armstrong-lie-0

----------


## YT



----------


## tapna

Ei kai EPO sentään kassisyöpää aiheuta, testosteroni pikemminkin. Vai unohtuiko trollitutka johonkin?

Saisi yksipallinen nyt kuitenkin paskoa douppirinkiin kuuluneita tai kuuluvia henkilöitä oikein kunnolla. Toistaiseksi on ollut hyvin laimeaa touhua.

----------


## kontio

Haha..
Ulkomuistista lainattuna ja irti asiayhteydestään mutta kuitenkin: 
"guess why he really got cancer? because he was taking drug called EPO to increase his blood red cells count"

Just joo..

edit_ anaboliset ehkä kaikista parhaiten aiheuttaa syöpää, mutta en ole niiden asiantuntija. Mites se yksi turkulainen jääkiekkoilija...
Mutta tuskin testo ja kasvuhormoni ainakaan auttaa asiaa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://player.ooyala.com/iframe.html...nge-inner-tube

----------


## Jake_Kona

Pakko palata astialle.
Lasse VahvaKäsi on tehnyt renkaanvaihtovideon, mutta sitä potkitaan pois linjoilta. Sitä ei saa kai edes vitsailla enää jonkin tahon mielestä. Onneksi löytyy vielä hakutermeillä -lance armstrong tyre how to fix flat-

----------


## asb

> Pakko palata astialle.
> Lasse VahvaKäsi on tehnyt renkaanvaihtovideon, mutta sitä potkitaan pois linjoilta. Sitä ei saa kai edes vitsailla enää jonkin tahon mielestä. Onneksi löytyy vielä hakutermeillä -lance armstrong tyre how to fix flat-



Se videohan oli tuossa edeltävässä viestissä, josta sen voi edelleen katsella. Ihan hauska video, mikäs siinä.

Itteäni kiinnostaa lähinnä se, että video on merkki periamerikkalaisesta anteeksiannon alkamisesta. Ei onnistuisi Suomessa, koska puuttuu aito katumus, itsesäälissä vellominen, alkoholiongelma ja uskoon tulo.

----------


## Fuuga

> Itteäni kiinnostaa lähinnä se, että video on merkki periamerikkalaisesta anteeksiannon alkamisesta. Ei onnistuisi Suomessa, koska puuttuu aito katumus, itsesäälissä vellominen, alkoholiongelma ja uskoon tulo.



Hauska video ja omalla tavallaan asiallinen. Miten on, olenko sitten tyypillinen suomalainen jäykkäniska, kun itse näen tuon niin, että Lassen pitää yhä päästä mainitsemaan itsestään tourin voittajana, mutta yrittää keventää sitä disclaimerilla.

----------


## asb

Kyllä, sanoisin, että olet oikeassa itsetutkiskelussasi.  :Hymy:  Voi se olla huumorintajuakin. Osoitus siitä, että Lance on päässyt sen yli ja pystyy jo vitsailemaan koko asiasta.

----------


## mökkis

http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor...ose-Races.html

reiluhkot silmäpussit ja muutenkin aika huojuva olemus. siinä omat huomioni täältä kentänlaidalta.

----------


## OJ

> http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor...ose-Races.html
> 
> reiluhkot silmäpussit ja muutenkin aika huojuva olemus. siinä omat huomioni täältä kentänlaidalta.



Lankesta tullu normaali viidettä kymppiä puskeva?

----------


## r.a.i

> http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor...ose-Races.html
> 
> reiluhkot silmäpussit ja muutenkin aika huojuva olemus. siinä omat huomioni täältä kentänlaidalta.



Voi helevetti näitä kommentteja......vmp

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Lance ei koskaan ollut minulle mikään iso ihailun kohde, mutta kyllä tämä Willie Nelsonin lausahdus jotenkin osuu kohdalleen:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Kyllä Lassea on jo aivan tarpeeksi kierritetty tervassa ja höyhenissä!
Suurimmalle osalle meistä tapahtuu elämässä erheitä. Toiset vaan pystyvät paremmin peittelemään ne.

En ole erityisesti kenenkään fanittaja, mutta edelleenkin Lasse on se 7 -kertainen Tourin voittaja.
Siitä en täysin ole varma että oliko se ansaittua vai eikö.
Suurempi voitto kuitenkin on pitää itsensä koossa "paskasateessa" kuin nuo Tourit.

Siitä olen varma että Lasse on aivan toisella tasolla kuin Landis taikka Hamilton.

Näissä doping-skandaaleissa tulee aina vaan esille kuinka pieni ero on sankarin ja konnan välillä.
Ihmisellä joku ihmeellinen tarve fanittaa ja asettaa ihmisiä yliluonnollisiin mittasuhteisiin.
Cancelleran fanittamisessa jotain sellaista.
Onko fanittaminen tosissaan niin tärkeää? Eikös sitä voisi hiukan hillitä?

----------


## fillari-isi

> Lance ei koskaan ollut minulle mikään iso ihailun kohde, mutta kyllä tämä Willie Nelsonin lausahdus jotenkin osuu kohdalleen:



+1

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kulttihenkilöitä en ole koskaan ymmärtänyt ja vielä vähemmän...tai en yhtään idolisiojia. Kaikki ovat saman arvoisia. Ehkä "isosta" henkilöstä tykkääminen on ok, mutta jalustalle nostaminen ei. Vai onko se sama asia.
Mannerheimin patsaskin tulee ohittaa kunnioittaen mut ei ihaillen. Jokaisessa henkilöissä on omat vikansa. Suuri Ei diktaattoreille ja muille ve...      
Isojen valtioiden hallitsijoille. Koittakaa olla ihmisiksi!

----------


## tapna

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSxcReOgBbY

18:20 "Do you think I want my son to go to high school in 2012 and somebody to say: 'Ha, Luke Armstrong, your dad got busted.'?" - LA 2002

Jätkähän on nero  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munamankeli

> Itteäni kiinnostaa lähinnä se, että video on merkki periamerikkalaisesta anteeksiannon alkamisesta. Ei onnistuisi Suomessa, koska puuttuu aito katumus, itsesäälissä vellominen, alkoholiongelma ja uskoon tulo.



Ja lopulta kuolema. Joko itsemurha tai muun hölmöilyn takia. 
Video on hauska. Oliko pikalinkku haarukkaputken väärällä puolella?

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Sain juuri luettua 2. yrittämällä Hamiltonin ja Coylen Voittoja ja valheita ja anteeksiannosta tuli mieleen: onko Lance pahoitellut tai pyytänyt anteeksi tekemisiään. Kirjan julkistamiseen mennessä ei, katui vain kiinnijäämistään (näinhän tekivät 2001 hiihtosankarimmekin).

----------


## hemppalero

Liekkö yhtään menestyvää ammattilaisurheilijaa joka ei jollain tavoin huijaisi  :Vink:

----------


## Stevie Wonder

Happamia, sanoi kettu... mutta Hamilton maalaa Lancesta aikasmoisen narsistin.

Puuttumatta pyöräilymenestykseen sen kummemmin, kusipää ei saa olla. Ja sitä LA ilmeisesti on. Siitä pitkä miinus.

----------


## buhvalo

> Liekkö yhtään menestyvää ammattilaisurheilijaa joka ei jollain tavoin huijaisi



Liekko yhtaan ammattia jossa joku ei jollakin tavoin huijaisi.

----------


## hemppalero

> Liekko yhtaan ammattia jossa joku ei jollakin tavoin huijaisi.



Niinpä, doping on ja tulee aina olemaan osa ammattilaisurheilua...

----------


## kukavaa

> Niinpä, doping on ja tulee aina olemaan osa ammattilaisurheilua...



Tarkoittanet ihmiskuntaa?

----------


## Mattia

Vanha uutinen, mutta ei vissiin ole missään ketjussa vielä (?)

Ei saa Lance ajella. No, ei tietenkään.

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...iluun-evattiin

----------


## VesaP

> Vanha uutinen, mutta ei vissiin ole missään ketjussa vielä (?)
> 
> Ei saa Lance ajella. No, ei tietenkään.
> 
> http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...iluun-evattiin



Antasivat miehen ajaa. Tuonkin kisan "virallisuus" tulee kait siitä että järjestäjä halusi vakuuttaa osallistujat ja se oli helpointa tehdä tuon pyöräliiton kautta. Tuskin Lanse kuitenkaan niin härski mitä Ricco. Eikös se ihan vahingossa ollut jonkun italiassa ajetun kuntoajon kanssa samoilla baanoilla ajelemassa ja lyöttäyty pelotoonin sekaan ihan vahingossa.  :Hymy: 

Ja eihän sitä tiedä vaikka LA:n panna lyhenisi ja mies pääsisi vielä kiusaamaan muita vanhoilla päivillään:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lanc...ting-with-circ

----------


## StantheMan

Mullahan asiasta on menossa yhden miehen kampanja  :Vink:

----------


## VesaP

> Mullahan asiasta on menossa yhden miehen kampanja



Minä lupaan ostaa "Lance Armstrong, My Come Back 3.0" kirjan sit kun se joskus julkaistaan. Entiset on jo kotona kirjahyllyssä.  :Hymy: 

Ja ihan näinä päivinä pitäs tipahtaa postilootaan aivan uunituore uusin Lancen leffa.  :Cool:

----------


## StantheMan

Meikäläiselläkin on Lancea hyllyssä ihan (muiden) ärsytykseen asti. Pitääpä joku viikonloppu jälleen kerran katsoa läpi 28 tuntia Lancen seitsemän TdF voittoa. Voi niitä aikoja!  :Vink:

----------


## VesaP

Stäni, hommaahan tämäkin kokoelmiisi. Tuli eilen aivan uunituoreena ja kerkesin katsoa puolet. Hyvää ja ainakin itselle ennennäkemätöntä kamaa paljon. Kertoo enemmän Lancen urasta aivan lapsesta asti kuin pelkkää dopingpaskasta. Se The Lie leffa oli enemmän dopingleffa. Tää kertoo Lancesta ittestään enempi.

----------


## OJ

> ...Tuskin Lanse kuitenkaan niin härski mitä Ricco. Eikös se ihan vahingossa ollut jonkun italiassa ajetun kuntoajon kanssa samoilla baanoilla ajelemassa ja lyöttäyty pelotoonin sekaan ihan vahingossa.



Juu ei Lanke härski ole.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Liekko yhtaan ammattia jossa joku ei jollakin tavoin huijaisi.



Hmm. Tossa piilee kyllä aikamoinen viisaus. Tarkemmin mietittyäni vastaus omaltakin kohdalta on, että ei sitä ihan joka kerta ja paikka voi todeta puhdas pulmunen olleensa.  :Hymy: 
Pikkasen sama asia kuin pokkana väittäisi, ettei ole ikinä valehdellut.

----------


## BONK

Hommasinpa itsekin tuon Lancen "Stop at Nothing" pätkän, vielä tosin katsomatta. Näyttäähän tuo tosin pysähtyvän kesken kisan aika helpostikin  :Hymy: 

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/yleisurhei...774773415.html

----------


## Mattia

^IS, urheilutoimitusten kermaa: "Lance harrastaa nykyisin mm. triathloneita."  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

Voisiko Lance osallistua pahantekeväisyystapahtumaan, jos ei voi hyväntekevyyskisaan?

----------


## YT

> Voisiko Lance osallistua pahantekeväisyystapahtumaan, jos ei voi hyväntekevyyskisaan?



Tarkoitat ilmeisesti sellaista tapahtumaa, jossa kerätään rahaa mafialle? Vastaus on: Ei voi, koska ei ole UCI lisensiiä.

----------


## asb

Väärin: kyllä voisi. Ainoa asia, mikä estää osallistumisen on JÄRJESTÄJÄN halu olla hyvissä väleissä UCI:n kanssa. Tässä keississä halu pyrkiä hyviin väleihin tulee toisesta suunnasta.

Ja vakavasti kyllä Lance voi osallistua ihan mihin tahansa hänet otetaan. Sinne ei vaan sitten pääse kukaan lisenssipyöräilijä enää mukaan.

Ei nää oo vaikeita asioita.

----------


## Mattia

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2015...46260_ur.shtml

Sattuuhan sitä. Viinaa, auton rattiin, pikku kolhimista, kuskin vaihto, poliisille valehtelu, kiinni jääminen, oikeuteen.

----------


## Siiseli

Lisää lunta tupaan. Toki tämä olikin vain ajan kysymys.
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/201...sca-promotions

----------


## Mattia

http://fitness.blog.austin360.com/20...ong-challenge/

Hyvä. Mies on kuitenkin saanut aikaan paljon hyvääkin.

----------


## Mattia

http://yle.fi/urheilu/ikuisessa_dopi...lemaan/7876062

Toivottavasti asiat menevät hyvin.

----------


## Mattia

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lance_armstron...=leiki-urheilu

Ylellä uutisoidaan pyöräilyä asiantuntevasti. Osui tämmönen vanha juttu silmään  :Hymy:

----------


## Mattia

Lance siis tänään ja huomenna tekemässä hyvää pyörän päältä.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/racin...-and-14-179207

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

Joe Rogan Experience #737 - Lance Armstrong:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEfSdPz1WtA

----------


## PetriV

> Joe Rogan Experience #737 - Lance Armstrong:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEfSdPz1WtA




Ihan hyvä vapaa haastattelu, mielenkiintoisimmat asiat taisivat tulla jo ensimmäisen tunnin aikana.

----------


## kukavaa

Luin Juliet Macurin Valheiden ketjun ja olipa melko yksipuolista todistusta. "Vähän" jäi semmonen kuva, että olis skribentillä jotain hampaan kolossa. Sekin pellolle väistö on kerrottu enemmän psykopaattin tekosina, kuin näpsäkkänä pyörän hallintana. Olihan tuohon varmaan Herran kaikki kamaluudet kerätty yksiin kansiin. Enpä voi suositella, vaikka ihan viihdyttävää luettavaa olikin. No paljastaahan toi nimi toisaalta juonen ja asenteen oikein oivasti. 
Ehkä olis kuulunut kirja topikkiin, kun kaikki Lanssi-päät on tän tietty lukenut.

----------


## VesaP

Wanha jaksaa edelleen  :Hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lanc...-lifetime-ban/

Ajaa siis. Hienoa. Ja en ymmärrä että mitä mielihyvää nuo kaikki tyypit saa jotka kommenteissa pitää hirveenä alkaa heti latoa paskaa LA:n niskaan. Joo, L oli master-dick ja päämafioso mutta so what, peli oli likaista aikoinaan jne. No, anyway, mies herättää ainakin tunteita näköjään aina vaan  :Hymy: 

GO LANCE!  :Hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Länssiä taas sorretaan. Tällä kertaa saattaa jo "vähän" kirpaistakin: "Yhdysvaltain oikeusministeriö haastoi Lance Armstrongin – uhkana 100 miljoonan euron korvausvaade"
Sitä nyt vähän kummastelen, että miksi nyt ja miksi jälleen, kun johan se on tuomioita saanut puuhistaan.
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005087915.html

----------


## paaton

> Länssiä taas sorretaan. Tällä kertaa saattaa jo "vähän" kirpaistakin: "Yhdysvaltain oikeusministeriö haastoi Lance Armstrongin – uhkana 100 miljoonan euron korvausvaade"
> Sitä nyt vähän kummastelen, että miksi nyt ja miksi jälleen, kun johan se on tuomioita saanut puuhistaan.
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005087915.html



Helkkarin älytöntä. Tuollainen ei voi mennä läpi kuin jenkeissä. Syytetään pyöräilijää kavalluksesta, kun hän käytää dopingia  :Hymy: 

No, lakimiehille töitä. Ei kai tässä mitään muuta järkeä ole, kun kyse ei ole mistään pienehköstä yksityisyrityksestä.

----------


## plr

Tuo juttu on ollut tiedossa jo pitkään ja edennyt omaa rataansa. Korvausvaatimus on toki iso, mutta niin oli myös USPS:n maksama sponssiraha.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Helkkarin älytöntä. Tuollainen ei voi mennä läpi kuin jenkeissä. Syytetään pyöräilijää kavalluksesta, kun hän käytää dopingia



Jos lukee lehdestä jotain joka vaikuttaa helkkarin älyttömältä, kyseessä voi olla (1) että on lukenut väärin tai ymmärtänyt lukemansa väärin, tai (2) että jutun kirjoittaja ei ole ymmärtänyt asiaa josta kirjoittaa, ei ole perillä asiaan liittyvistä faktoista tai - kuten yhä useammin on laita - ei osaa sen paremmin englantia kuin suomeakaan.

Nimike on tietenkin petos, ei kavallus, ja Lance Armstrong syyllistyi petokseen allekirjoittaessaan sponsorisopimuksen Yhdysvaltain postilaitoksen kanssa. Sopimuksen tehdessään Lance vakuutti ettei hän ole käyttänyt dopingia eikä hänen tallissaan sellaista ole harrastettu.

Tuo älyttömältä vaikuttava dollarimäärä korvausvaateena johtuu siitä että Yhdysvalloissa voidaan tuomita syylliseksi katsottu maksamaan sekä tosiasiallinen vahinko että jopa kolminkertainen rangaistusluontoinen vahingonkorvaus ("punitive damages").  

Lance oli hakenut jutun mitätöintiä sillä perusteella ettei postilaitos ollut tosiasiallisesti kärsinyt vahinkoa (vaan saanut publisiteettia vähintään sopimusta tehdessä odotetun verran) mutta liittovaltion tuomari katsoi ettei näin ollut ja päätti että juttu saa edetä ja vahingon määrän ja vahingonkorvauksen suuruuden tulee arvioimaan "jury".

PS Lakijuttuhan sai alkunsa siten että Floyd Landis lähti viemään syytettä, koska Yhdysvaltain lainsäädännön mukaan väärinkäytöksen tai rikoksen paljastaja voi saada osuuden aikanaan tuomittavista vahingonkorvauksista...

----------


## paaton

> Jos lukee lehdestä jotain joka vaikuttaa helkkarin älyttömältä, kyseessä voi olla (1) että on lukenut väärin tai ymmärtänyt lukemansa väärin, tai (2) että jutun kirjoittaja ei ole ymmärtänyt asiaa josta kirjoittaa, ei ole perillä asiaan liittyvistä faktoista tai - kuten yhä useammin on laita - ei osaa sen paremmin englantia kuin suomeakaan.
> 
> Nimike on tietenkin petos, ei kavallus, ja Lance Armstrong syyllistyi petokseen allekirjoittaessaan sponsorisopimuksen Yhdysvaltain postilaitoksen kanssa. Sopimuksen tehdessään Lance vakuutti ettei hän ole käyttänyt dopingia eikä hänen tallissaan sellaista ole harrastettu.
> 
> Tuo älyttömältä vaikuttava dollarimäärä korvausvaateena johtuu siitä että Yhdysvalloissa voidaan tuomita syylliseksi katsottu maksamaan sekä tosiasiallinen vahinko että jopa kolminkertainen rangaistusluontoinen vahingonkorvaus ("punitive damages").  
> 
> Lance oli hakenut jutun mitätöintiä sillä perusteella ettei postilaitos ollut tosiasiallisesti kärsinyt vahinkoa (vaan saanut publisiteettia vähintään sopimusta tehdessä odotetun verran) mutta liittovaltion tuomari katsoi ettei näin ollut ja päätti että juttu saa edetä ja vahingon määrän ja vahingonkorvauksen suuruuden tulee arvioimaan "jury".
> 
> PS Lakijuttuhan sai alkunsa siten että Floyd Landis lähti viemään syytettä, koska Yhdysvaltain lainsäädännön mukaan väärinkäytöksen tai rikoksen paljastaja voi saada osuuden aikanaan tuomittavista vahingonkorvauksista...



Kirjoitinkin ensin petos, mutta muutin sen kavallukseksi lehden mukaan, koska se kuulostaa hienommalta  :Hymy:  Noin ne iltapululun toimittajatkin nykyään toimivat.
Arvelinkin sopimuksessa olleen erillisen dopingia koskevan pykälän.

Postilaitos on tosiaan takuulla saanut julkisuutta amstrongin avulla ja nythän sitä on luvassa vain lisää.

Aika mielenkiintoinen muuten tuo jenkkien rikoksien paljastajien palkitsiminen. Enpä ole tästäkään tiennyt aiemmin. Ainakin amstrongin dokkarin perusteella en kyllä ihmettele Landiksen tekoa lainkaan.

----------


## VesaP

> PS Lakijuttuhan sai alkunsa siten että Floyd Landis lähti viemään syytettä



Ja tätä koko juttua ei olis tapahtunut jos Bryuneel ja Lanssi olis sanoneet Landisille että Teretulemast vaan old pal kun Landis kysyi ko heeboilta että löytyskö tiimistä ajopaikkaa kun Lanssi teki Astanaan comebackin. Vastasivat että kun olet niin dopingissa sotkeutunut tyyppi niin ei me sua voida palkata. Ja tästäkös Landista alko vituttaa kun tiesi miten D:ssä keitettyjä oli ko molemmat herrat niin päätti ottaa "palkkansa" sit muuta kautta... Olis siis kannattanut palkata Landis domestiquekseksi jollain nimellisellä palkalla, olis säästynyt paljon rahaa ja vaivaa.

Ja joo, mun mielestä naurettavaa kenenkään Lancea sponssanneen yrityksen kinuta rahojaan takaisin vaikka mikä petos oli. USPS sai taatusti tarpeeksi vastinetta rahoilleen Lanssin menestyessä vuodesta toiseen. Ja joku Trek tai Oakley olisi ties missä nykyäään ilman Lanssia. No, ne ei olekaan kait mitään oikeusjuttuja nostaneet. Muodon vuoksi vetivät tukensa vaan pois kun käry kävi. Ja varmaan soittivat samaan aikaan Lanselle että sorry friend, meidän on pakko tehdä näin, no hard feelings.

----------


## kuovipolku

Paaton: mähän en ole lakikirjaa avannutkaan enkä juurikaan tunne amerikkalaista yhteiskuntaa tai lainsäädäntöihannetta, mutta luin mielestäni hyvän ja selventävän jutun: https://cyclingtips.com/2017/02/us-j...to-jury-trial/

VesaP: Joo, mutta ajattele mikä rahassa mitattava tappio on postilaitokselle syntynyt kun amerikkalaiset eivät enää lähettele kirjeitä ja kortteja entiseen malliin siksi että postimerkkiä nuolaistessaan siinä maistuu ikävä sivumaku tai että joutuu pelkäämään saavansa siten kiellettyjä aineita elimistöönsä!

----------


## VesaP

> VesaP: Joo, mutta ajattele mikä rahassa mitattava tappio on postilaitokselle syntynyt kun amerikkalaiset eivät enää lähettele kirjeitä ja kortteja entiseen malliin



Joo, Lancen vikahan se! Samalla kun postimerkkiä nuolee niin tuntus että nuolis Lancen 6h treenilenkin jälkeistä pesemätöntä säämiskää. Kyllähän siitä 100M USD kannattaa pyytää rahaa takaisin.

----------


## rhubarb

> Olis siis kannattanut palkata Landis domestiquekseksi jollain nimellisellä palkalla, olis säästynyt paljon rahaa ja vaivaa.



Niin no paitsi että UCI olisi saattanut hyvinkin olla antamatta lisenssiä + edes siitä mahdollisuudesta aiheutuneet kolaukset.

----------


## kervelo

Omasta mielestäni epäreiluinta tuossa Lancen keississä on aina ollut se, että hänestä on tehty keulakuva koko dopingille. Mies oli toki syyllinen dopingiin ja ilmeisesti pahimmillaan vielä ilkeä ihminenkin, mutta todellisuudessa paljon tuohon ja muihin tapauksiin liittyviä urheilijoita ja taustahahmoja pääsi kuin se kuuluisa koira veräjästä. Osa ihan julkisesti USA:n rikoksenpaljastajille tarjottavien armahdusten kautta ja osa niin, ettei nimi koskaan tullut julkisuuteen. En ikipäivänä usko, että esim.kaikki Lancen taustahahmot ovat olleet asioista niin tietämättömiä, kuin antavat ymmärtää.

----------


## Miha

Lancella taitaa vaan edelleen olla niin kova julkisuusarvo että sen takia hänet halutaan nostaa asiassa esille mahdollisimman rankalla tavalla. Ja näitä henkilöitä ei todelliset taustat niinkään kiinnosta.

----------


## kervelo

> Lancella taitaa vaan edelleen olla niin kova julkisuusarvo että sen takia hänet halutaan nostaa asiassa esille mahdollisimman rankalla tavalla. Ja näitä henkilöitä ei todelliset taustat niinkään kiinnosta.



Noinhan se menee. Käsittääkseni USADA:n Tygart on itsekin julkisuudessa kertonut, että Lancen kiinnijäämiseen johtaneen maineenparannuskampanjan tarkoitus oli alun perinkin saada kiinni joku korkean profiilin urheilija, ei niinkään USA:n doping-tilanteen todellinen muuttaminen. Dopingin oikea kitkeminenhän olisi lähtenyt liikkeelle koulujen ja yliopistojen pukuhuoneista, kuntosaleilta sekä mantereen isojen ammattilaislajien puhdistamisesta. Todennäköisesti Tygartilla ei kuitenkaan kantti kestänyt lähteä jahtaamaan baseball-pelaajia, jenkkifutareita tai lätkästaroja.

----------


## OJ

Ovatko voorumilaiset jo ehtineet katsoa Lance-dokkarin ekan osan? Rahanteko on herralla melko hyvin hallussa.

----------


## huotah

> Ovatko voorumilaiset jo ehtineet katsoa Lance-dokkarin ekan osan? Rahanteko on herralla melko hyvin hallussa.




Nope. Mistäs sen voi katsoa? 

Jos viittaat Uberiin, niin siinähän oli ymmärtääkseni kyse että tuntee oikeat tyypit ja lähtee mukaan.

----------


## sianluca

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/04/s...cmd/index.html

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Nope. Mistäs sen voi katsoa?



ESPN Playerista voi katsoa - ja 7 päivän ajan ilman maksua - peruutat kun olet katsonut 

Katsoin putkeen molemmat osat - oli kyllä hyvä, vähän kuin pyöräilyn Jordan dokumentti.

----------


## Kossu

Jean-Pierre Verdy syyttää Armstrongia motor-dopingista
https://sport.francetvinfo.fr/omnisp...cteur-de-lafld
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...-doping-495880

----------

